# (IR) The 5th IR - 3rd OOC Thread (OPEN)



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 17, 2004)

- - -


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 17, 2004)

- - -


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 17, 2004)

- - -


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello everybody...

If anybody starts slinging insults or otherwise breaking EN World rules, please use the 'report post' feature to alert the moderators to it. This also goes for stretching the rules, hijacking the thread, and any other kind of disruptive or inflammatory activity.
Do _not_ flame them them back - let us deal with it. Thank you.

If you have any questions, PM me or e-mail me oni_no_baka AT yahoo DOT com


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 17, 2004)

*The Rules Of The 5th I R*

I am copying and pasting these as a courtesy to Serpenteye, since he is not online:

  Links to the other pages of the 5th IR:

1st recruitment thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105726
1st ooc-thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=109539

____________________________________


The Rules of the 5th IR

Above all else the IR is a game about power.

Power is, after all, the ability to affect the world around you. There are many different expressions of power. A brilliant speech or diplomatic negotiation can in the right circumstances guarantee your victory. Propaganda and manipulation are vital tools to control your own population, NPC-factions and even the other players. Role-playng is an essential tool for achieveing true power. But there is much more to the game.

Industry, technology, war, magic, divinity and infiltration are the other tools at your disposal. They benefit your faction in different ways, and though you need not master them all they will all be relevant to the outcome of the game.



The Turn

The IR is divided into turns. Each of them is three months long and roughly represents a season.

1. At the beginning of each turn you send me, Serpenteye, an email at ecaf99@hotmail.com where you let me know how you will allocate your power that turn.

2. Tell how many Power Points you put into industrializing your respective provinces, how much you spend on Technology or Magic and how much you reserve for Infiltration or the Military in your email.

3. List how you allocate your military Power Levels. If you are upgrading any of your Regular armies to Elite, and if you?re turning any of your Elite armies to Epic this needs to be in the email.

The DM needs this information to know just how powerful you are going to be during the Turn.

When all player emails have been received and the DM knows how each faction is going to invest its power for the Turn, it's time for the game to begin.

If you do not send the DM email before each Turn they will allocate your power in a way that they think is in accordance with the nature of your faction in a way that they believe it will benefit them. The DM does this for NPC-factions, but you may find that it is less optimized than what you had in mind.



Industry

Industry is the backbone of the IR. The combined Industrial Capacity (IC) of your provinces determines how many Power Points you get to spend each season (3-month turn) of the game. The IC of the province itself is not reduced by spending these power points, but is renewed at the beginning of each turn.

IC represents the productive aspects of technology, your smithies, factories, farms, all the hard work of the vast majority of your population.

The IC of a province is tied to two factors:

* The amount of power you invest into the province directly, at the beginning of each turn, determines the maximum amount of IC the province will give you next season. 1 power point invested gives you ½ points of IC, 10 PP invested gives 5 IC, etc. (½PPI + PPT = PPnt)
PPI = Power Points Invested
PPT = Power Points per Turn (from IC only)
PPnt = Power Points Next Turn

* The maximum level of Industrial Capacity in a province is limited by the population of the province multiplied with the tech-level of your faction +5 divided by 200'000. A province with a population of 600'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 5 has a maximum IC of 60. A province with a population of 23'000'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 20 has a maximum IC of 5750. ((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)



Technology

You all begin with a level of technology roughly equivalent to what Europe had the year 1500. In the prologue to the IR you were all given access to blueprints, schematics and copies of more advanced technology but for now you lack the infrastructure required to manufacture most of the inventions. You know - or can rather easily find out - how to put this infrastructure together, how to manufacture the factories you need to make the components to make the factories to make the components to make the factories to make the components and the factories required to make a car or a tank, or an airplane. But doing all that takes time and effort.

The Technological Arms Race

Technology is complicated, but in the IR it?s rather simple. You create the infrastructure needed to apply your technologies in increments by spending Power Points. You need to spend 50 PPs to advance your entire faction one level in technology.

You have the option of spending more Power Points, as many as you like to advance accordingly. The levels of technology are equivalent to the highest common levels of technology according to the following table:

1: 1500
2: 1600
3: 1650
4: 1700
5: 1725
6: 1750
7: 1775
8: 1800
9: 1810
10: 1820
11: 1830
12: 1840
13: 1850
14: 1860
15: 1870
16: 1880
17: 1885
18: 1890
19: 1895
20: 1900
21: 1905
22: 1910
23: 1915
24: 1920
25: 1925
26: 1930
27: 1935
28: 1940
29: 1942
30: etc?
At every 4th level of technology all your military units, except for militia after level 4, garners an increase in their attack and defense values of +1 and +1. The strategic mobility of your units increases gradually, but this is a minor effect compared to magic.

Technology also has an impact on your maximal industrial capacity.

Maximum IC =((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)



War

The roll of a die decides conventional warfare.

Combat Turn One (First Half): First the DM rolls one d6 for the attacker, then for the defender.

If the attacker?s modified roll is higher than the defender?s, the attacker damages the defender.

If the attacker and the defender have equal Power Levels in the battle, the attacker inflicts damage on the defender equal to 1/10th of the defender?s original strength in the battle.

If the attacker has more Power Levels in the battle, they will inflict damage in proportion to their relative numbers. If he has 1.5 times as many Power Levels he will inflict 1.5 times more damage than usual. If he has twice as many Power Levels as his enemy, he will inflict twice as much in damage.

Combat Turn One (Second Half): After the DM has rolled for the attacker they will then make the same rolls for the defender, and so on.

The defender will then become the attacker and his current strength will be used for calculating damage. This cycle of violence continues until either side has been defeated.

Armies consisting of mixed kinds of PLs are added together when determining the amount of damage they inflict and recieve, but still apply their modifiers separately. (Don't worry if you don't understand this. I'll make sure it's balanced.)


Armies

There are four different categories of armies: Militia, Regular, Elite and Epic Armies.

Militia armies are recruited directly out of your common population.

They are 1-3 level characters of NPC classes, barely trained and nearly useless individually, but in great enough numbers they can be a terrible threat.

Militia can be conscripted or recruited for no direct cost. You don?t have to pay any Power Points to create Militia armies, and they are the one kind of army you can raise after the beginning of a Turn. Up to 25% of all of the population in a province can be turned into militia at the beginning of a Turn, up to 10% of the population can be mobilized when the Turn has already begun.

10,000 soldiers of a Militia army are the equivalent of 1 Power Level.

Militia attacks with a modifier of ?4 and defends with a modifier of ?3.

They do not benefit from improvements in technology beyond LVL 4 in the Technological Arms Race (1700 AD in Earth terms) - they are simply too numerous and untrained for you to be able to equip them with quality weapons.
Militia Power Levels can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy.


Regular armies are your usual professional soldiers.

They have adequate training and equipment and are PC-classes and monsters of levels (or ECLs) of 2-6.

At the beginning of the game they may be vulnerable against hordes of militia but they will later be able to sweep them aside with ease. One PL of regular armies costs 1 Power Point to create.
(You do not create Regular PL out of Militia PL. You can create Regular armies directly out of your the Power Points you get each turn.)

They attack and defend with a modifier of +0/+0. They benefit fully from improvements in technology.

Regular PLs can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy. You then regain all the Power Points you spent on creating the surviving Regular PLs.


Elite armies are experienced and educated soldiers.

They are well-equipped adventurer-classed characters, or monsters, of levels 7 to 16.

They are deadly opponents who benefit fully both from improvements in technology and from advancement in the Magical Arms Race.

They can be recruited from the ranks of your Regular armies, at a cost of 10 Regular Power Levels for one Elite PL. (The cost reflects losses in training, the high cost of training and the high cost of their equipment)
Alternatively they can be recruited from your regular armies at a reduced cost in lives, but increased overall price. This way it costs 10 PPts to upgrade one Regular PL to Elite.

They attack with a modifier of +4 and defend with a modifier of +3.

They have complete strategic mobility; they can Teleport all over the planet instead of the mundane means available to lesser armies.

Elite armies cannot be demobilized.


Epic armies are the toughest, most skilled combatants on the planet.

Your PCs are all Epic, but few others are in the beginning of the game.

They are nearly untouchable by Regular PLs and can slaughter Militia without concern. They are as far above Elites as the Elites are above the Regulars.

Epics are the only ones who can research High Magic in the Magical Arms Race and they benefit fully from both Magic and Technology.

Epic PLs can only be recruited from your Elite armies, at a cost of 10 Elite PLs for 1 Epic PL. In other words 1 Elite PL is as expensive as 100 regular PLs, but they may very well be much more valuable than that depending on your play-style.
Alternatively, they can be recruited from your Elite armies at a reduced cost in lives but a severely increased overall cost. This way it costs 100 PPts to increase one Elite PL to an Epic PL.

They attack with a modifier of +8 and defend with a modifier of +7.

Epic armies cannot be demobilized.

You can only upgrade a given group of PLs one grade at a time. For instance you can upgrade your regulars to elite or your elite army into an epic one, but not your regular army into an epic army in a single turn.
If you use the alternative rules you have the possibility of creating higher classes of PLs quicker, but for an increased cost.


Modifiers:

* Technology gives a bonus to all units (except for militia after level 4) of +1 for both offense and defense every four levels in the Technological Arms Race (4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, and so on). These bonuses are cumulative.

* A significant degree of Clerical or Druidic magic in a faction gets a modifier of +1 to defense for Militia, Regular and Elite Power Levels, and a modifier of +2 to defense for Epic Power Levels. This applies also for those parts of factions who have a significant degree of such magic even if the faction as a whole would not qualify.

* High level magic gives many bonuses to factions that have access to it:

Magical Arms Race Level: 10th Level Magic 11th Level Magic 12th Level Magic 13th Level Magic
Elite Armies +3/+3 +5/+5 +8/+8 +16/+16
Epic Armies +5/+5 +9/+9 +16/+16 +32/+32

* Factions that lay claim to the personal attention of deities have many bonuses:

Power Level of the Deity: Demigod Lesser Intermediate Greater Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense of all forces: +1/+1 +2/+2 +4/+4 +8/+8 +16/+16


*A deity gains considerable personal bonuses as well, though they are not comulative with those from the paragraph above:

Power Level of the Deity: Demigod Lesser Intermediate Greater Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense +2/+2 +4/+4 +8/+8 +16/+16 +32/+32


* Fortifications give bonuses to forces not facing enemies who have access to higher level High Magic than the defender. A unit fortified in strongly defendable terrain gains a bonus of +1 to defense. A unit in an extremely sturdy fortification in strongly defendable terrain raises that bonus to +3. Extremely strong fortifications on very good terrain or underground may well be unassailable for a Regular PL. The rule shows the most usual modifiers, the rest are up to DM fiat when it comes up.

* Morale has an effect upon offense and defense. A demoralized army has a modifier of ?2 to offense and defense. A routed army has a ?4 modifier to defense and cannot attack at all.

* Undead units gain modifiers. Against factions who do not have access to divine magic from a deity of at least Lesser status Undead gain a bonus of +2 to their defense. Against factions who have access to divine magic from deities of at least Intermediate status Undead units receive a modifier of ?2 to defense.

* Dead Magic Zones are disastrous for units that rely upon magic. Elite units get a modifier of ?2 to defense and attack and Epic units get a modifier of ?4 to defense and attack. This applies to all Elite and Epic units.
Units who would normally gain bonuses from High Magic, Clerical or Druidic Magic or the personal attention of a Deity do not gain access to any of their respective bonuses in a Dead magic Zone, nor does a Deity themselves.

Note: Like bonuses do not stack.


Morale

When an army faces an enemy it believes it cannot defeat it will sometimes become demoralized. It will fight at a reduced efficiency and will attempt to retreat from the battle. If it cannot retreat in order it will rout, surrender, or fight to the death.



Magic

Magic is the most powerful force on Oerth. It can destroy whole continents, remake them anew, transform your people into godlike beings, and turn your enemies into ash.

Magic is more expensive and harder to get than technology.

Everyone starts out at the same general level of magical knowledge.

All factions have access to every 0 to 9th level arcane spell in the SRD. Psionics has a similar role to arcane magic, and the two are therefore technically interchangeable with each other for the intents and purposes of this game.

Many factions, but not all, also have an equivalent knowledge of Clerical or Druidic magic. Druidic and clerical magic gives modifiers to the defense of your units and increases your population-growth.

For the purpose of this IR, High Magic of dissimilar flavors has similar in-game effects. A faction whose flavor specific magic is druidic can achieve similar ends as one whose magical flavor is of powerful conjurations, excepting in the nuances of the actual effects.

Elite and Epic PLs represent most normal magic items.
Artifacts are considered Epic PL, as if they were characters or armies.



High Magic

In the 5th IR, Epic magic works a bit differently than in normal D&D. Most importantly, there are no Epic level spells as listed in WOTC?s Epic Level Handbook. No spells can be meta-magicked above 9th level.

Instead there are 10th, 11th, 12th,and 13th level spells. These higher levels of spells are not a mere linear continuation of the normal spell levels but approximations of enormously powerful magic beyond the normal abilities of the spellcasters of Oerth. They are vastly more powerful than normal 0 to 9th level spells, and they are usually not cast by individual spellcasters but by the combined magical skill and puissance of the casters of an entire faction.

No PC faction has the power to cast 10th level spells at the beginning of the 5th IR. That ability has to be researched and invested into by spending Power Points.

Magic of such extreme power and difficulty is beyond the grasp of most people. Only your Epic PLs can be used to research the Higher level spells, and they are permanently spent by doing so. No magic has the power to bring them back to life.

A non-High Magic Anti-magic Field does not work against an High Magic spell.


The Magical Arms Race

Magic is researched in a similar manner as technology, though both the price and the rewards are much higher.

After spending 30 points of Epic PLs in the Magical Arms Race your faction gains the power to cast 10th level spells. After investing a total of 120 Epic PLs in the Magic Arms race you gain the power to cast 11th level spells. 12th level spellcasting requires an expenditure of 500 Epic PLs. 13th level spells cost 1000 Epic PLs.
This represents the dangerous and volatile nature of the research. High Magic, when it has not been fully mastered, is extremely unpredictable, and the smallest mistake can be lethal or crippling. No faction can research High Magic without a massive loss of Epic lives and magical equipment.

Once you have put PLs into magical research the points stay there, they are cumulative. The only way to wipe out the points is to utterly destroy the faction.

Factions cannot cooperate in researching High Magic. They cannot trade Magic (or technology) with other factions or individuals. If they still wish to do so they must permanently merge their factions, a process which will be fraught with political difficulties and dangers (and which I personally discourage).

The number of 10th through 13th level spells that a faction can cast per turn depends on the amount of Epic PLs the faction has available to cast them. Naturally, a greater number of casters enable a faction to cast a greater number of spells.

The Spell-progression is as follows:

Epic PL Units 10th Level Spells 11th Level Spells 12th Level Spells 13th Level Spells
20 1 0 0 0
80 2 0 0 0
140 3 1 0 0
200 4 2 0 0
260 5 3 1 0
320 6 4 2 0
380 7 5 3 1
440 8 6 4 2
500 9 7 5 3

As you can see you need to spend a lot of Epic PLs to cast the Higher level spells, but you also have to have a lot of Epic PLs to cast them. There is a trade-off between quantity and quality.
It is possible for multiple factions to cooperate in casting High Magic spells, if they both know how to cast spells of that level. For that purpose, and that purpose only, they can add their Epic PLs together if they should so wish.

So now I have ultimate power. So what?

There are three aspects of higher-level magic: destructive, defensive and creative.

Tenth Level Spells Can:

* Destroy an area the size of Celene utterly, wiping out all life (except for a few lucky Epic PLs) and destroying the very bedrock itself.

* Devastate an area the size of Nyrond, destroying most life but leaving some stronger structures only badly damaged and most Epic PLs alive.

* Affect an area the size of the Empire of Iuz (at the start of T1), causing widespread death and destruction but leaving most common people alive.

* Counterspell almost any 10th level magic.

* Enhance a number of individuals permanently. It can give them enhanced ability scores, natural, extraordinary or supernatural abilities. The lesser the number of people affected, the stronger the effect. In game terms it increases your Elite PL by 100.

* Restore the damage caused by a 10th level spell in an area one degree smaller. It can restore the damage to an area the size of Celene that was devastated by a spell that affected an area the size of Nyrond, for example.


11th level spells are even more powerful

The Rain of Colorless Fire would probably be a 12th level spell or perhaps several lower level epic spells cast simultaneously in a pattern. It destroyed an area the size of the Kevellond league utterly and permanently, that fits into the rough hierarchy of spells.

13th level spells are vastly more powerful than even 12th level spells. No 13th level spell has ever been cast since the original creation of the Multiverse. (It is only a fluke fluktuation in the cosmic/multiversal energies that make it possible for the people of Oerth to research 13th level Magic in the first place)



Infiltration

Few rulers have complete and utter control over their countries. There?s always someone who?s either powerful enough to flaunt the laws openly, or cunning enough to do so unnoticed. Either way, not all the production of a territory falls into the hands of the lawful ruler.

Most territories in the IR have Partial Ownership. Usually it?s a minor NPC faction that keeps some of the revenue of the territory out of the ruler?s hands. It can be a Thieves Guild, a church, a merchant-guild or a powerful corporation. It can be a rebel-force, a mages guild, or just a bunch of unorganized disloyal citizens. In some other cases the cause is more sinister, because you can infiltrate and undermine each other.

Espionage

To place a spy in a territory you have to spend 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory in PLs as a one-time expense. Once you have placed a spy you will gain information about important occurrences in the territory or organization you have infiltrated. Your target has a small automatic chance to discover that there is a spy in their territory, and if they don't find out they can nevertheless conduct a routine search for a cost of 1 PL. Once they know there's a spy they have an option to find and remove it, for a cost of 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory.

You can insert a spy in an enemy army, but you cannot further infiltrate any group of PLs.

Cost to place a Spy in a territory: IC/20
Cost to place a Spy in an army: PL/20
Cost for routine searches to locate Spies: 1 PL
Cost to remove a Spy from your territory or army: IC/20 or PL/20

Subversion

The first level of subversion gives you 5% of the political power over a territory. This level, and every following level of control, entitles you to an equivalent share of the IC (and turn-based Power Point output) of the territory.

Cost to subvert a territory: IC/10
Each additional level of successful subversion: +PL = IC/4

It costs 1/10th of the IC-value of the territory in Regular PLs to establish the first level of control. To establish a subversive control over a territory, both parties make an opposed modified d20 roll.
It works the same way for the following levels of control. The cost of going from 10% to 25% control over a territory is an additional 1/4th of the total IC-value of the territory. The cost of 50% is another 1/4th of the IC-value and 75% and 95% and 100% costs another 1/4 of the IC respectively. For every attempt to increase your control there?s an opposed roll of d20.

The cost, in Regular PLs, of completely subverting a territory under the course of several Turns (assuming the IC of the territory doesn't change in that time and that nobody else is trying to subvert your control) is 10%+25%+25%+25%+25%+25%=135% of the IC value of the territory, assuming the attacker succeeds on all his rolls.
The cost of infiltration represents both the monetary expenses and losses in operatives, it is therefore we use Regular PLs for infiltration.

The "legal owner" of a territory uses the same mechanism to increase his control over his territory as the "attacker" does.

Modifiers:

* The Infiltrator Trait reduces the costs for all Infiltration and Subversion attempts by half.

* The Alien Trait gives a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it in a territory where he has a greater percentage of control than any other faction. The alien trait is possessed only by the most perverse of aberrations and strangest of creatures.

* The faction that controls a greater percentage of a territory than any other faction in that territory has a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it.

* 10th and Higher level Magic render a faction immune to infiltration and subversion from factions with lesser degrees of magical knowledge.
10th level High Magic gives a +2 to the opposed rolls to expand a factions influence in a territory. 11th, 12th and 13th level High Magic gives a bonus of +4, +6, and +8 respectively to rolls for expanding the influence of the faction in question.
Immunity to infiltration means that a faction that gains access to High Magic can immediately purge all the influence factions with lesser knowlege in magic has in territories that are under that factions control. Under control means that the faction has a higher degree of control over that territory than any one other faction.

War, Subversion, and Infiltration

Conquering a territory by war will randomly remove or reduce the influence of infiltrators in the territory and give the conqueror a controlling percentage of the territory. Depending upon the conqueror?s general policy towards the conquered population, new organizations may arise.



Divinity

Hard times are coming to Oerth.

The World of Greyhawk is under siege from both the outside and within, and no one knows when a violent death might descend upon them. In times like these many people will turn to the gods, crying out for help, for salvation. But the gods will not hear them -for the gods are gone.

Will the power of the faith of the people of Oerth waste away in desperation and fear, or will new Deities arise to give succor to mortal man's weakness? The people will surely need Gods to look after them in this time of crisis. There is power to be had for those who are strong enough to ascend.

There are no hard-coded rules for attaining divinity, but the people tend to love a winner. Be successful, charismatic, and fulfill the spiritual needs of your population and perhaps the people will begin to worship you as a divinity.



Trade

Factions can not trade knowlege of Magic. Nor can they trade the applications of their technological infrastructure. They can not directly aid each others in researching High Magic or technology.
You can however engage in all other kinds of exchanges, which I will rule on by a case for case basis. Sometimes there's a price beyond what you'd expect.



Population

The labor force of your economy functions as the recruitment pool of your army. Every territory has a population. A territory without population is of very limited use to anyone, naturally. Take care of your population, it is very hard to replace.

The IR is divided into 3-month turns, natural population growth won't be very significant for any race unless the IR lasts a very long time. Magical means can perhaps be researched, but let's leave that to after the game has begun.



Definitions

*Power Level (PL) is a measure of disposable power that can be used at an immediate notice during the Turn. It represents your armies, magical items and cold hard cash. It's not tied to the territories, but to your faction as a whole. It is what you use to make war, Infiltrate, research High Magics and bribe your allies and enemies.

*Industrial Capacity (IC) is the measure of the productive capacity of the territories. It represents the value of your factories, mines, farming and so on. In other words, the aspects of your wealth that cannot be liquidated on a short notice but builds the foundation of your productive economy. At the end/beginning of each Turn it decides how many Power Points (PPts) you can spend in your template.

*Power Points exist only between Turns, it is what your IC turns into and it is what you spend on technological research, industrialization, creation of armies and such.
It is also what you use to upgrade your armies to the next highest level of PL in the Alternative method described in the chapter about War.



Addendum 1:

It would be best if everything but the most secret of plans eventually found their way to the IR-threads, for the sake of making it a good read, but you don't have to post your semi-IC conversations and negotiations on the board.

I only really need to be told what you have agreed to and with whom and only if you believe you need me to know. If I don't know something I'll do nothing about it and if that's what you want that's what you'll get.

Generally I'd have to say your PCs are powerful and cunning enough to find ways to talk to each others without spies finding out about it (unless you want them to find out about it, or are being sloppy). But as soon as you put anything into motion, as soon as it goes from talk to action, you will have to tell me or it simply will not happen.



  Addendum 2 (taken from Serpenteyes' statements on the Recruiting Thread)

   The number of people in your Armies ((if your power creates Armies)) varies depending on the power of those who make up the unit:

  A single PL of Militia is made up of about 10,000 individuals.
  A single PL of Regulars is less than 5,000 individuals.
  A single PL of Elites is about 50 to 500 individuals. 
  A single PL of Epics represents single individuals, or artifacts or powerful magical items. Some individuals will be worth more than 1 Elite PL.

  Cost to build:

  Militia:  Free
  Regulars:  1 IC (Industrial Capacity) per PL (Power Level) created
  Elite:  10 ICs per PL created
  Epic:  100 ICs per PL created

  You can create Regular Armies, then immediately upgrade them to Elite Armies.
  You cannot create Regular Armies, then immediately upgrade them to Epic Armies.  You must already have Elite Armies available to upgrade to Epic Armies.
  You can never upgrade Militia to anything else.

  Costs are cumulative:  Creating a Regular Army and immediately upgrading it to an Elite Army costs 1 + 10 IC.  Upgrading it to an Epic Army on the next turn would cost another 100 IC.

  Addendum 3 (from Serpenteyes' post)

   I'll make an addition to the rules about technology. Usually it costs 50 ppts to advance one level in the technological arms race, but that implies using diabolical polluting technology. If you want non-diabolic technology (the devils are the main source of new tech on Oerth, they have a head-start in the industrial revolution and are giving their schematics to you for mysterious reasons) it will cost you another 10 points to advance one level and if you want to use non-polluting technology it will also cost you 10 points. You have the option of using either diabolic polluting technology or diabolic clean technology or non-diabolic clean technology.
  I will keep a record on what kind of tehnology you use. 

   This might seem like it's an advantage for the evil factions, and it very well might be, but a conscience doesn't come cheap. Those who choose to trust the devils deserve a little reward, I'd say.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 17, 2004)

*The Megapost*

THE 5TH IR: CREATED AND GAMEMASTERED BY SERPENTEYE

Serpenteye's e-mail (with permission) ecaf99@hotmail.com

-

MAPS

GUILTY PUPPY, MAPMAKER OF THE IR: CURRENT 5TH IR MAPS
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-edit.php
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-view.php

THE LARGE SCALEOERTH MAP, CRUCIAL FOR THE 5TH IR
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

JAMES' MAP OF THE WORLD OF OERTH
http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17956

LIVING GREYHAWK CAMPAIGN LINK, IMPORTANT FOR THE 5TH IR
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

LIVING GREYHAWK MAP
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg)

IN HONOR OF MAUDLIN, MAPMAKER OF THE 3RD IR: FINAL MAP FROM THE 3RD IR
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/Greyhawk.jpg

OTHER GREYHAWK/OERTH MAP URLS

  [sblock]

Close-in map links: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/
Large-scale map: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/gridgeo.gif
Really large-scale map: http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Really large-scale map: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/oerthlarge.gif

  [/sblock]

MAP LINKS FROM WILLIAM'S MAP AND OTHER CAMPAIGN RESOURCES POST

  [sblock]

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.thewatchman.de/spidersweb/oerik.htm
Oerth and Greyhawk maps: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/Campaigns/GreyhawkMaps/
Oerth map: http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Oerik Continent: http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/...p/supermap.html
World of Greyhawk Map: http://www.arrantdestiny.com/maps.htm
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
(One shows latitude.)
Living Greyhawk Maps: http://ca.geocities.com/kanisl/
World of Greyhawk Maps: http://talmeta.net/maps/wog.htm

  [/sblock]

  -

GREYHAWK SOURCE MATERIAL

THE GREYHAWK JOURNALS (compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/journals.html

LIVING GREYHAWK (compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

THE HIGH HISTORY OF THE FLANAESS (compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Cou...J1/history.html

OERTH BEYOND THE FLANAESS (compliments of William)
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/tsroerth.rtf

OLD GREYHAWK PRODUCTS AVAILABLE AS PDF DOWNLOADS: SV GAMES (compliments of William)
http://www.svgames.com/

GREYHAWK LEGENDARY PLACES (lcompliments of William)
http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~leirbakk/rp...hawkplaces.html

GREYHAWK DIETIES (compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?...21deitiessearch

NOTABLE PERSONAGES OF GREYHAWK (compliments of Anabstercorian)
http://www.peldor.com/world/people/

THE GREYHAWK CALENDER, NAMES OF DAYS, FESTIVALS (compliments of William)

  [sblock]

   In my next post, I will respond to some of the messages I have received. Remember that Al'Akbar sent out messages on the day of his arrival. Using the Greyhawk Calendar, this would probably be the 21st day of the month of Sunsebb in Common Year 603 (3262 Baklunish Hegira). This is roughly equivalent to December 21st on earth -- the usual date of the winter solstice, the shortest day of the year and the longest night of the year.

The world known in the Flanaess as Oerth has 364 days in each year. Each month is 28 days long. However, in addition to the 12 months there are four great festivals. Unlike many other worlds, Oerth has two moons. Luna, the greater moon, waxes and wanes in 28 day cycles. Celene, the lesser moon, is only full four times each year. These occassions mark the great festivals. Luna is often called the Mistress and Celene is often called the Handmaiden. The moons are worlds in their own right, but are largely mysteries to the inhabitants of Oerth.

The days of the week are as follows: Starday, Sunday, Moonday, Godsday, Waterday, Earthday, Freeday. Godsday is the day of worshp for most faiths while Freeday is a day of rest.

The months and great festivals are as follows. Note that I am giving the common names of the months. For more details, you can turn to the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer -- which is a tremendous source of information for Oerth. The seasons are those of the central and western Flanaess, which has a very temperate climate rather like Europe. Winter lasts longer in the north central and northeast regions of the Flanaess, but not in the northwest which is warmed by the currents of the Dramidj Ocean.

Common name: Season: Note
Needfest Midwinter 1st Festival
Fireseek Winter
Readying Spring
Coldeven Spring
Growfest Spring 2nd Festival
Planting Low Summer
Flocktime Low Summer
Wealsun Low Summer
Richfest Midsummer 3rd Festival
Reaping High Summer
Goodmonth High Summer
Harvester High Summer
Brewfest 4th Festival
Patchwall Autumn
Ready'reat Autumn
Sunsebb Winter

  From Edena_of_Neith

  Note, these are the human names for these months.  The elves, dwarves, and others have different names that are well documented in Flanaess lore.

  The Flanaess is abnormally warm for it's latitude, especially considering the presence of a large, ice-locked continent (Hyberboria) to the north.
  It is an acknowledged fact that the climate of the Flanaess is governed heavily by magic, or perhaps even entirely by magic.  The climate is warm temperate to subtropical everywhere south of a line from Ket to Furyondy to the Shieldlands to northern Nyrond to Ratik.  North of that line, the climate turns astonishingly cold in a real hurry, transitioning through cold temperate (Perrenland) to subarctic (the Burneal Forest) to arctic (the entire north coast.)
  The Thillronian Peninsula does not enjoy this protection, and it is very cold there.  The high Corusk Mountains produce powerful winter chinooks as arctic air screams over them, and even after the chinook warming effect the air is still very cold when it reaches the lower southern, subarctic areas.
  The waters of the Drawmij Ocean off of Zeif and Ekbir are warmer than they have any right to be ... indeed, they are astonishingly warm.  And this warmth protects the Baklunish lands south of the Yecha hills from the cold coming off Hyperboria, producing a warm temperate climate which turns into a hot steppe climate in the Plains of the Paynims, and a severely hot climate in the Dry Steppes.
  The climate of the former Suel Imperium (now known as the Sea of Dust) is very much magical, and entirely hot:  there is no Earthly equivalent outside of, perhaps, Death Valley.  In the central and eastern parts of this ruined land, it has not rained at any point in the last 1,000 years.
  Paradoxically, it is cooler in Zindia, to the south of the Sea of Dust, than in the Sea of Dust.  In Zindia a normal tropical climate prevails. 

  [/sblock]

  CONCERNING HEMPMONLAND (compliments of William)

  [sblock]

   Most of the inhabitants of Hepmonaland are humans of Olman or Touv descent. I will list the total populations for each, based on TSR's Scarlet Brotherhood Greyhawk Supplement, as well as those of other populations. Note that some populations of humans are mixed groups. The Suel of Hepmonaland have some admixture with other human ethnic groups on Oerth, such as the Olman. As such, the Scarlet Brotherhood classifies them as sub-citizens. (Those without Suel blood are considered slaves or potential slaves.)

Whoever takes the Olman and Touv should likely be working against the Scarlet Brotherhood. It might be part of a faction for a new player to claim. Note that these figures are the total for all populations. I have included humanoids and other creatures in the totals. In the Yuan Ti areas, the bulk of the population are humans who are slaves to the Yuan Ti.

Olman populations
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
21,600 43,200

Touv populations
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
201,400 402.800

Suel (Really partly-Suel)
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
53,300 106,600

Yuan Ti areas (Mostly humans ruled by Yuan Ti)
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
49,500 99,000

A player taking the Touv and Olman may want to take a demideity or hero deities. The Touv demigoddess Brenna, CN (N) is the demigoddess of passion and forgiveness, being an originally evil deity who reformed herself. As previously stated, the Touv are inspired by traditional African cultures and the Olman are much like such cultures as the Maya and the Aztecs.

  [/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE DEMIGODS OF OERTH (compliments of William)

[sblock]

Demigod Wastri and his history: Concerning one of your earlier questions, Wastri is the demigod of bigotry and amphibians. He is lawful neutral/lawful evil and may have been a member of the Scarlet Brotherhood long ago. He resides in the Vast Swamp. His goal is to have humans rule and eliminate demihumans. Orcs, goblins, and bullywugs are among the races that exist to serve humanity in his view. His priests become more amphibian over time.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE HISTORY OF THE ELVES OF OERTH (compliments of Thomas)

[sblock]

The elves, as you know, were created from the blood of Corellon Larethian, shed in battle with Gruumsh. But this blood was spilt in the name of his betrothed, Sehanine Moonbow. Sehanine considered the elves her children, too, and loved them. She created a realm of dream and fancy, where desire dictated reality and there was no hardship. She invited her children with loving arms to come to dwell in paradise forever, and leave the "lesser races" to Oerth (there seems to be the possibility that this was in response to Tharzidun attempting to uncreate reality). Many of the elves, naturally good-hearted, were appalled by the idea of abandoning Oerth to its fate, turned their back on Sehanine, and dispersed (some swore themselves to Chaos, and became the Valley Elves (in the Valley of the Mage); some swore themselves to Law, and went west to the Empire of Sufang. Other elves regard both of these groups with extreme ambilvalence). Half of the elves went with Sehanine. This history has the birthplace of the Elves being in the Flanaess, altough a number of the Elves who remained in Oerth formed the "Kingdom of Miranda," of unknown location. (Info from here.)
Nowadays, Sehanine's clerics, known as the People of the Testng, try to undo the split caused by their goddess and reunite the Elven race. Like their goddess, they preach uninvolvement with the other races. Queen Yolande's policy of strict neutrality during the Greyhawk wars is attribute to their influence, and it is rumored that the death of the Prince Consort was done at their hand because he displayed too much interest in humankind. (This is the background I'm using for Celene, although I don't know how canon it is. Scroll down or do a wordsearch for "Celene.")
The Lendarl islands (or Lendore, or Spindrift), formerly ruled by a council of five powerful mages and having a human population on one of the chain, was subjected to a bloodless coup by the People of the Testing during the Greyhawk Wars. They exiled the humans. Celene has made no comment on the matter. (See this and scroll way the heck down or do a wordsearch for "Lendore.")
The history I'm writing up in fact has the People of the Testing falling out of favor (since the faction is human-friendly and far from isolationist and neutral), but the reuniting of the Elven race still a priority. One of the messages I'm composing is to you, reccomending a solid alliance and offering, unconditionally, any defensive aid you might need.

(ITALICIZED TEXT) Also of interest- In one history (I linked to it at some point, on this thread or the last- I'll try and find it again. Edit: found it ), which was not necesarily canon, of the western nations of Greyhawk, the very northwest portion of the continent housed a fractured Elven empire (broken down into 4-5 states). The interesting part is that there was supposedly a link to a faery plane called "Elfland", which might be related to Sehanine's realm (although there's some crossover between the material and elfland, and I think Sehanine's offer was a one-way trip). There's some relation between the region's name "Minaria" and "Miranda," the elven kingdom of unknown location.

Ignore the italicized above, it'm 99% sure it's not canon.

Okay, I think I figured it out. The little sticky-outy bit of earth labled "Elven Lands" is Miranda. Skip Williams sayeth "Elven Lands: It seems that eleven seafarers crossed (the) Solnor Ocean millennia ago and established a kingdom upon this peninsula."
Anyway, just some info. We probably should hash out how the Elves ended up the way they are, so we're on the same page in terms of history.

Addennum: Miranda is described as being in "far-off Orannia" and you go "over the Solnor" to reach it. Solnor is the name of the Sea by the Sea Barons of the Great Kingdom.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE ELVES OF THE FORESTS OF THE FLANAESS (Adri Forest, Bramblewood Forest, Dim Forest and the Oytwood, Celadon Forest, Dreadwood, Fellreev Forest, Gamboge Forest, Gnarley Forest, Grandwood, Nutherwood/Phostwood, Rieuwood and the Menowood, Vesve Forest, and the northeastern forests (the Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest)) (compliments of Thomas)

[sblock]

Adri Forest: The elves here are bound in a small kingdom ruled by a lord who wants nothing to do with either the gnomes of the Flinty Hills, the men of Ratik, the men of North Kingdom, or the dwarves of the Rakers, distrusting them all. Keeping his nation isolated, he believes, is the key to survival. While he trades with other peoples, he carefully watches them when they are in his territory.

Bramblewood Forest: How many elves live in this vast forest is unknown, as most of it is claimed and owned by Ket. It is thought, however, that the elves live in their own separate cities, away from the main Kettish populations.

Dim Forest and the Oytwood: These elves are coming into increasingly unfriendly relations. Representatives of both groups travelled together to Celene over ten years ago; when they came back, the two groups came into a slowly rising, but defiintely troublesome, quarrel. Opposing viewpoints over what to do in the wake of the Geoff-Keoland situation are not the cause of the argument, but they are making things worse. Humans who visit are often pressured to take sides in the debate, or to act as impartial messengers, as the elves do not seem to want to go into each others' territory. In any case, however, visitors from Gran March, certain dwarves in the Lortmils, and even northenr Keoland are not well received.

Celadon Forest: The elves of this region have always preferred to maintain their independence from humans, and while they bear man no animosity, they would prefer to send him on his way as soon as possible. This city houses the largest elven city in the Flanaess, outside those of Celene. These elves deal well with the Urnstmen, but past and present injustices by the Nyrondese mean that they trade little and care even less for the people of that region. King Lynwerd has calmed tentions to prevent civil war, but he cannot calm the anti-Nyrondal flames of resentment boiling here.

Dreadwood: The elves of this region live in three different cities in the east, center and west of the forest. Half-orcs and dwarves are wise not to show their faces in this region, nor are citizens of the Yeomanry, the Sea Princes, or Gran March welcome in elven households.

Fellreev Forest: The elves within this region are savage and violent, as ready to fight each other as the local humanoids, monsters, or bandits. All attempts to tame the elves have failed, and indeed the grugach, who have many positions of power here, ceremonially kill men and dwarves.

Gamboge Forest: The elves who dwell here are friendly and good, but fiercely independent. They trust no one of either the Pale or Nyrond, knowing well that both states could covet their territory. Luckily, with the Pale being occupied elsewhere and Nyrond having its own difficulties, they enjoy relative peace, except with the humanoids and monsters of the wood.

Gnarley Forest: The elves of this region are the most classic version-rustic, green-clad people with pointy ears who are masters of the wilderness. While they treat well with the people of Verbobonc, they are wary of any attempts by Furyondy or Dyvers to intrude on their territory, gravely distrust most of Greyhawk, and outright hate the people of the Wild Coast.

Grandwood: The elves here have a long tradition of being freebooting bands of raiders and heroes, packing up their tents, tipis and even collapsible treehouses, moving their towns to avoid being captured by enemies. They consider Ahlissa to be their greatest foe, though they have little love for the people of the Hestmark Highlands or Rel Astra either, only treating with their fellows in the Lone Heath.

Nutherwood/Phostwood: The elves here are suspicious of most outsiders except the Flan, with whom they are strong and brave friends. Strong allies of the Tenha, the two peopls have often aided each other in matters of war against their mutual enemies. The two peoples share many cultural and life elements as well, though the elves find the incorporation of Oeridian architechture and battle tactics into Tenha society to be somewhat annoying.

Rieuwood and the Menowood: While allied with the Sunnd, and the dwarves of the Hollow and Hestmark Highlands, the elves of these regions are suspicious of Holgi Hirsute and his dealings with the Oeridians of Irongate and Onnwall. They deal/dealt well with Idee, often exchanging goods and information between peoples.

Vesve Forest: As part of the grand alliance of good that has flourished here for milennia, the elves of the southern Vesve are good, kind and honest. They worked with the brave Flan warriors in what is now Furyondy before the migrations, and they will continued to do so with the modern nations against Iuz, the Horned Society, or whoever else their foe is this day. Those of the north, however, are isolationist and almost xenophobic towards humanity, blaming men for the evils of Iuz and the Society, and bitter from the endless fighting they must endure against humanoids in that region.

The Northeastern Forests (Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest)

The elves in these forests, surrounded by barbarians, prefer to live apart from their neighbors, although they can reflect the tendencies of their human neighbors: The Hraak people are cruel and savage: the Sable people are cold and aloof, those of the Timberway friendly and jolly, and those of the Spikey Forest strong and brave.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING MANY FLANAESS ORGANIZATIONS (compliments of William)

[sblock]

This was circa the release of the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer and some of the stats may be subject to change. Also, I tried to create some new organizations based on what I know of the World of Greyhawk.

Bonehearts and Boneshadow: Iuz's clerics and wizards are known as the Boneheart, while his rogues and spies are called the Boneshadow.

The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.

Horned Society: Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods. Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands. Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire. (This faction might be great for a lawful evil power seeking an alliance with devils. Mind you, as with any factions, you have to keep their goals in mind. So, Iuz is not their favorite person.)

Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous and Hextor. Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Most of its members now live in Ratik or in Nyrond. This is an order of lawful knights. The rulers of the North Kingdom might support an order worshipping Hextor, but not the Heironeans. So, this order is likely split ? one wanting an evil Great Kingdom and others supporting states that evolved from the Great Kingdom. The latter may desire to rid their land of evil by supporting Almor (some of which is now a province of Nyrond) or Ratik. So, this is a faction several players can claim ? including the Nyrond faction and the Great Kingdom faction.

Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.

Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.

Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.

Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.

Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.

Old Faith: Centered on the worship of Beory and other deities, this great druidic organization commands great respect .

Old Lore: This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.

The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.

The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.

The Emerald Order: This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE HISTORY OF THE GREYHAWK WARS (compliments of William)

[sblock]

A summary of the Greyhawk Wars:  In Common Year 582, Iuz impersonates the Suel god Vatun and spurs the Northern Barbarians to attack the Hold of Stonefist. Iuz next uses magic to dominate the leader of Stonefist and invade the Duchy of Tenh. The Northern Barbarians leave, but Tenh becomes a battleground between the Tenha, the Pale, Iuz, and Stonehold. In the meantime, Iuz defeats the Horned Society, and seizes the lands of the Horned Society and the Bandit Kingdoms.
At the same time, Ivid V of the Great Kingdom moves against Almor and the Iron League. Almor and Sunndi were conquered but Nyrond repels the Overking's forces. At the same time, there is infighting and the Overking's forces attacked Rel Astra. Ivid begins killing his nobles and bringing them back as undead, only to suffer a similar fate. He is renamed Ivid the Undying.
In 594 CY, the Pomarj seizes half of the Principality of Ulek and destroys most of the free cities of the Wild Coast. Celene fails to heed the calls of its allies in the Ulek state for help.
At the same time, the Scarlet Brotherhood conquers the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Lordship of the Isles, Idee and Onwall. The war concludes as different nations sign the Pact of Greyhawk, shortly after Rary, a member of the Circle of Eight, kills his colleagues Tenser and Otiluke at the peace conference.
Despite the pact, some of the fighting continues. The war between the Pomarj and the Principality of Ulek continues. Nyrond absorbs most of what is left of Almor. In 586, Canon Hazen of Veluna uses the Crook of Rao in a ritual that banishes most of the fiends summoned by Ivid, Iuz, and other evil powers. King Belvor III of Furyondy captures the easternmost parts of the Shield Lands from Iuz.
Iuz suffers a further setback in 587, when the ruler of Stonehold is mysteriously freed of the Old One?s magical influences. Stonehold declares Iuz an enemy. The Scarlet Brotherhood and the Great Kingdom also face setbacks. A magical field surrounds Rauxes, capitol of the Great Kingdom. No one knew what became of the city or its ruler. The Great Kingdom splits into two hostile states.
The Scarlet Brotherhood looses all of Onnwal except for its capital, Scant. Ahlissa, a successor to the Great Kingdom, takes the city of Idee from the Scarlet Brotherhood. Meanwhile, the Hold of the Sea Princes erupts into civil war. Sunndi breaks free in 589 CY to become an independent Kingdom.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING VARIOUS PLACES ON OERTH (Continents of Aquaria and Anakeris;  the nations of Blackmoor, Esmerin, and Komal;  the Valley of the Mage;  the Olman Isles and their peoples;  the Isle of the Phoenix;  the city of Garel Enkdal;  Drax the Invulnerable and his city of Rel Astra;  Iuzs' troubles in Fellreev Forest;  Iggwily, mother of Iuz) (compliments of Williams)

[sblock]

Continents of Aquaria and Anakeris: Also, Serpenteye may or may not wish to include the Anakeris continent and the continent of Aquaria, with its Isle of the Phoenix, in the IR. Both are not strictly canon, but were created by people associated with TSR. (Aquaria was created by Frank Mentzner and has humans and demihumans. Anakeris is kind of Polynesian.)

Nation of Blackmoor: As for Blackmoor, the LGG identifies the ruler as the Archbaron Bestmor (NE, male human, Ftr 11/Wiz 4). Most inhabitants are lawful neutral or evil. He rules from Dantredun, as the Egg of Coot, a mysterious entity, claims the ruined city of Blackmoor. The Egg of Coot is said to possess great magical power and is responsible for 'automata' near the city. Enemies include Iuz and the Wolf Nomads. However, Iuz seems to avoid the land ? possibly due to a magical influence from various ancient mounds and standing stones.

Nation of Esmerin: I cannot find Esmerin on any map, although it is mentioned in the LGG as a legendary land and other sources place it in the Lortmils.

Nation of Komal: In the LGG gazetteer, there is a reference to a land called Komal to the west of the Sultanate of Zeif ? off the map to the west. It appears to be the section of coast opposite of Zeif on the big map.

Valley of the Mage: The leader of the Valley of the Mage is identified as Jaran Krimeeah, an Aerdi wizard also called the Black One. It is known that he has gnomes and valley elves in his service. He has a drow henchwoman. Enemies include Geoff exiles, Bissel, Gran March, Knights of the watch, Keoland, Sterich, the Circle of Eight, the elves of the Flanaess and even the drow. Indeed, one of the few things that the surface elves and the drow share is a disdain for the valley elves. You might want to see about claiming a portion of the Dim Forest, as it borders Gran March and Geoff.

The Olman Islands and their peoples: They are culturally similar to their inspirations ? the Maya, Aztec, and other Mesoamerican cultures and worship deities of the Central American pantheon.

The Isle of the Phoenix: It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.

City of Garel Enkdal: In the LGG, there is an reference to Garel Enkdal, a city of some 25,000 plus orcs, with some numbers of ogres, orc-ogre crossbreeds and other creatures. It is located in the Griff Mountains near Stonehold.

Drax the Invulnerable, Animus Ruler of Rel Astra: Do recall that Rel Astra is ruled by an animus, who is known as Drax the Invulnerable. There are others in the former Great Kingdom, but only a limited number. (It seems only some nobles got the animus treatment.). I don?t have stats, but the ruler of Rel Astra seems to be strong, command mindless undead, charm people, cause fear by touch, heal quickly and have standard undead immunities. (Maybe treat them as a template). Also, I recall that Ivid created some undead outside of Rauxes. So, the undead can boost Ashdarlon's armies.
EDIT: There is immense and undying hatred of Ivid in Drax's heart. Ivid ordered the destruction of Medegia, and the forces plundering that land also attempted the destruction of Rel Astra, Drax's city. Today, Rel Astra stands, but only a few insane individuals live in all the former land of Medegia.

Iuz's troubles in Fellreev Forest: Iggwily, mother of Iuz: There is strong resistance to Iuz from many factions in the Fellreev forest. Factions include sylvan elves, former bandits, some flan, some remnants of the Horned Society under Heirarch Nezmajen (NE male human Clr 15 of Nerull), and the lich Dahlvier (NE male human undead, Wizard 18.)
Iuz has received some help from his mother Iggwilv, a woman of mixed Baklunish ancestry. She is an evil wizard of epic level. The Greyhawk adventure, Return of the Eight, suggests she is likely at least 25th level. She is known to be skilled at summoning fiends and necromancy. She has great knowledge of the planes, and actually bound Graz?zt for a time. I can also give you some information from a Greyhawk module on Tuerny, if you wish.

[/sblock]

  - - -

PLAYERS AND THEIR POWERS


AIRWHALE (AND ZELDA THEMELIN)
(Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) wildspace@gmail.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC.
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC.
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC.
Friendly relations with Edill: unknown = unknown IC (and Edill is not claimed)
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC.
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC.
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC.

TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES'/ZELDAS' POWER SO FAR: 304 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Many territories off-map up in Wildspace, on other worlds, asteroids, and in space.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

[/sblock]

ALBUM COVER X

  [sblock]

E-Mail (with permission)  questx@alltel.net
PC:   Pharaoh Duamutef. Rumored to be a son of the one of the Lost Gods of Ta Neteru. He is often depicted as a gnoll or a gnoll-headed man. One of four brothers. (class levels in progress? some cleric? some wizard? maybe the pharaoh template from Hamunaptra d20)
Artifacts:  The Peshent (the crown of the Pharaoh), the Amduat (a book of spells, many concerning themes of death or the dead)

  Powers:

  - The Tribes of Ellaves - need a description
  - Suhfang - need a description
  - Ta Neteru - this represents large populations of humans, sizeable populations of gnolls, small populations of sphinx, and small populations of leonals.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Tribes of Enllaves: 1,200,000 = 50 IC
  Suhfang:  4,560,000 = 220 IC
  Ta Neteru: 6,560,000 = 360 IC

  TOTAL IC OF ALBUM COVER XS' POWER SO FAR:   630 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  unknown yet
Territories on map: No on-map territories.  Large territories off-map to the far west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  (Concerning Ta Neteru)

  * human: comprise a large majority of the population
  * gnoll: maybe 10% of the population? once hunted and feared, the gnoll community has enjoyed renewed status inside Ta Neteru?s borders? many served in a military capacity
  * sphinx: represents a small fraction? serve as advisors for Duamutef. Still critical and cautious of this man who would be ruler. The jury is still out but Duamutef makes progress with them everyday.
  * leonals: very small in number? they speak of Zep Tepi, the First Time? also represents a few lions of various types (dire, celestial, awakened, etc.)

  (further information on Ta Neteru)

  From the writings of Semyol Sellon, a traveling scholar from the Flanaess?
  I have been fortunate now to have spent nearly a month here in Ta Neteru. The Land of the Gods. Here under the sun. Here among the relics of a lost age. Here where the sand meets the sky.
  It is been quite an experience. I have questioned many of the ideas former scholars have put forth about this region. But the one fact I am sure of is everything begins and ends the Ta Neteru?s pharaoh.
  Many believe he is a god returned from the heavens in the form of a man. To lead his people back to an age of glory. Even the surrounding lands, once filled with skeptics now fall in line ? eager to obey this icon. Thus the Rekyht ? those who worship the Pharaoh - grows daily. In turn, the Pharaoh seems to grow in power and magnificence; a cycle that is a sight to behold.
  Ta Neteru was not always the united nation I now sit upon. Formerly called Sekhem, the land was divided into two. The Pharaoh wearing the Peshent united the lands in a swift campaign. Diplomacy and reason, it seems, were used as much if not more than sword and magic.
  Duamutef has instilled a sense of destiny into his people. Many nations and rules speak of these notions. Maybe some do it as to not offend their respective religions. Some do it as to help morale and promote self-worth. But Duamutef and his Rekyht seem very different to this scribe.

  (Organizations of Ta Neteru)

  * The Udjat: (spies of the Pharaoh? work in progress)

  [/sblock]

ANABSTERCORIAN

[sblock]

E-Mail: rehughes AT MIT DOT EDU.

PC: Eli Tomorast (Eli the Demon-Handed), Leader of the Seekers, Wizard 22nd level, fiend-binder specialist, neutral evil.
Artifacts: Tome of the Black Heart, Demonhands, Sword of the Ebon Flame

Powers:

- The Triumvirate Rebellious - represents Eli the Demon-Handed, Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and all the powers given below:
- The Seekers (adventuring company) - represents a small group of elite NPCs.
- House Maure (Maure Castle on the map) (home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire) - these represent ruins containing secrets of ancient power of the suel, and possibly small but very potent forces protecting those secrets.
- Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and the Empire of the Bright Lands (Seltaren, City of Dyvers, the City of Hardby, the City of Greyhawk: the Bright Desert: the Abbor Alz, the Cairn Hills, the Cliffs of Alz: The Pits of Azak-Zil) - these represent a high level evil NPC, a powerful evil wizard, very large forces of servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Suel Imperium - this represents an unknown. It is possibly that truly vast forces of suel humans, vast forces of mages, vast forces abominations, vast forces of undead, vast forces of constructs, and vast forces of planar beings may be here. Or, nothing may be here. Or, anything between the two. The only confirmed forces are small forces of demihumans, small forces of humanoids, small forces of humans, and sizeable forces of abominations.
- Succubi and Incubi Allies enforcing rule over the Empire of the Bright Lands - these represent a sizeable force of demons.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Forces associated with the Seekers: (unknown) = N/A
Forces associated with House Maure: (unknown) = N/A
Seltaren: 30,000 = 1.5 IC
The City of Dyvers: 300,000 = 15 IC
The City of Hardby: 120,000 = 7 IC
The City of Greyhawk and nearby lands: 1,300,000 = 68 IC
The Bright Lands (all territories on-map) 63,000 = 2 IC
The Suel Imperium: 10,000 = 0.2
The Abbor Alz: 40,000 = 1.4 IC
The Cairn Hills: 23,000 = 0,8 IC
The Cliffs of Alz: 2,000 = 0.1 IC
Succubi and Incubi Allies: (unknown) = N/A

TOTAL IC OF ANABSTERCORIANS' POWER SO FAR: 96 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Anabstercorian's power has both the Infiltrator Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: on-map cluster of territories in the center of the Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'Who are Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure, you may ask?
Let me tell you...
The Seekers are, simply put, an adventuring company. A very large, very successful one! Though they act under the official profession of 'antique dealers', 'historians of ancient ruins', and similarly scholarly titles, they are in truth more looters, explorers, and treasure hunters along the line of Indiana Jones. Like Indi, however, they do have their scholarly streak - it's not uncommon for one of their member groups to spend some time exploring and reporting on a 'find' after it's been appropriately looted, delving in to the history and significance of it's contents.
Eli Tomorast is a member. Recently, he became the leader. This is a dangerous thing.
Eli Tomorast is a wizard, specializing in fiend-binding, known as Eli the Demon-handed for the fiendish grafts he has in place of hands. He has long been studying the long-crumbled Maure Castle, the home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire. Recently he unearthed secrets there, secrets so potent he rocketed to the top of the Seekers hierarchy. Though his rule is absolute, the Seekers as a whole remain more or less free to act as they will.
Eli is Neutral/Neutral Evil. His malevolence is passive - he seeks power for himself, and revenge against those who have wronged him, but his wisdom, intelligence, and charisma drive him to great deeds that inspire awe, terror, and admiration in those around him.
The Seekers and House Maure are an Infiltrator faction, with a focus on Elite/Epic PL as opposed to Standard PL. If they manage to seize significant territory (as they may), this could change quickly.
More information about Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure can be found in Dungeon Magazine #112, the 30th anniversary issue.'

[/sblock]

  AZMODEAN

[sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  theazmodean@hotmail.com

  PC:  N'Grath, High Druid of the Emerald Order, Treant Druid 20th / Warshaper 5th
  Artifacts:  none claimed yet

  Powers:

  - Burundi - this represents a large force of good aligned dwarves (25%), an enormous force of awakened animals(25%), a very large force of Treants (20%), sizeable forces of humans (10%), sizeable forces of lycanthropes (5%), and large forces of other nature-aligned creatures(15%)
  -  Ishtarland (has infiltrated)
  -  The Red Kingdom (has infiltrated)
  -  The Tarquish Dominion (has infiltrated)
  -  The Emerald Order - This a mysterious organization of Good devoted to the preservation of the natural world of plants and animals, even as they seek to return the Oerth to a state of verdant green beauty and richness. They represent a large force of Good clerics, druids, mages, rangers, and others, and large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
   (from another source)  This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  -  Burundi:  7,400,000 = 222 IC
  -  Ishtarland:  N/A (some IC from infiltration)
  -  The Red Kingdom:  N/A (some IC from infiltration)
  -  The Tarquish Dominion:  N/A (some IC from infiltration)
  -  The Emerald Order:  N/A

  TOTAL IC OF AZMODEANS' POWER SO FAR:  222 IC 

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by Azmodean:  VERY DARK BROWN

  Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Enormous territory to the far west-southwest, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  PLAYER NOTES:

  N'grath has watched over Semeast for many, many years as the highest-ranking druid in the area, gently guiding the savage inhabitants to keep to their traditional customs and preventing them from developing practices harmful to nature, often without even revealing his presence. At times however, N'grath's way of doing things has led to tragedy when his subtle manipulations were discovered and the resentfull populace threw their support behind leaders whose direct approaches were better received by the stubborn dwarves who call Seameast their home, though much less successful. Over time the frustrations of these encounters has grown within N'grath, and finally he has decided to openly command the resources of Semeast to protect the natural world throughout Oerth. Once the decision had been made, N'grath acted with astonishing speed, winning over all of the major tribes residing within Semeast through displays of strength where possible and by eliminating the leaders of more stubborn tribes (for their own good...).
  Long ago he also rose to a position of power within the Emerald Order, and now he directs the organization to keep watch over the rest of Oerth. Here he still practices his carefull and subtle machinations, keeping the power of the organiztion hidden where it can be used to full effect.
  N'grath is now entering a new phase in his quest to protect nature from those who would dispoil it. He is currently organizing his tribes with the aim of conquering nearby areas who he believes are a danger to the natural order. Simultaneously, he is making use of the Emerald Order to make contact with like-minded nations as well as to prepare the way for his hordes to invade the already-mentioned areas he does not agree with.

[/sblock]

BUGBEAR

[sblock]

IR E-Mail (with permission) Bugbear82@comcast.net
PC: Seth Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond, human male paragon Ranger 12th / Sorcerer 12th / Foe Hunter 6th, lawful neutral
Artifacts:  The Regalia of Neutrality (Crown, Spepter, and Orb), and the Flask of Tuerny the Merciless.

  Powers:

  -  Modron Exiles of Oerth - this represents a small force of Modrons of various ranks who are trapped in Greyspace thanks to the sealing. They are mysteriously drawn to Seth Rhynnon and treat him as if he were a high ranking modron.

- Greater Nyrond - this represents all of the powers and areas shown below:

- Nyrond (Beer, Borneven, Chathold, East Nyrond, Midmeadow, Mithat, Old Red, Nellix, Rel Mord, West Nyrond, Womtham, Woodwych: Flinty Hills) - these represent very large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous - this lawful good knightly order represents a sizeable and potent force of humans and demihumans
- The County of Urnst (County of Urnst, Radigast City, Trigol) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Duchy of Urnst (Duchy of Urnst, Leukish) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Flinty Hills (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- Forest Allies (Adri Forest (excluding the Ice Elves of the Adri), Celadon Forest, Gamboge Forest) - these represent Archdruid Immonara (human female, Druid 13th of Obad-Hai, neutral) in the Adri Forest, large forces of demihumans (especially elves), small forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Modron Exiles of Oerth:  N/A
Nyrond (all territories on-map) 4,200,000 = 222 IC
The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous: N/A
County of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,300,000 = 68 IC
Duchy Of Urnst (all territories on-map except Seltarin) 1,400,000 = 70 IC
Flinty Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC
Adri Forest: 110,000 = 4 IC
Celadon Forest: 40,000 = 2 IC
Gamboge Forest: 45,000 = 1.5 IC

TOTAL IC OF BUGBEARS' POWER SO FAR: 369.5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT GREEN
Territories on map: Large on-map areas in the central and central-east.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Here's a quick history of "Greater Nyrond", as I like to call it:
Nyrond was hard hit by the Greyhawk Wars, with almost a hundred thousand dead, starvation, disease, and thoughts of rebelion spread like wildfire. The new king, a vibrant and young man named Lynwerd managed to save his kingdom from the predations of the Aerdy, and was now faced with even greater task of saving his kingdom from itself.
Over the next fifteen years, Lynwerd dedicated his life to the reconstruction of Nyrond. Using monies borrowed from the Urnst States, he rebuilt the smashed cities, repopulated the empty countryside, and established new trade routes, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Rebuilder".
Lynwerd also sought to provide a lasting peace in Nyrond, negotiating treaties with the remnants of once great Aerdy, often at great cost. Lynwerd surrendered all lands captured by Nyrond in the Greyhawk wars and even gifted small portions of Nyrond itself to sucure this peace, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Appeaser".
In CY598 The Duke of Urnst died leaving no heir, making Lynwerd the new Duke. Lynwerd Unified Nyrond, and the Urnsts under one banner and one king. With the influx of goods, services and Labor from the new territorres, Nyrond quickly prospered into a nation as great, if not greater than it was before the wars.
Lynwerd died in CY 603 passing the throne of Greater Nyrond to his cousin Seth Rhynnon , a high noble from the County of Urnst. Durring the Wars, a young Rhynnon, fought along side the Knights of the Shield against the armies of Iuz to liberate the Sheild Lands. Though Rhynnon has had the throne for less than a year, he is popular among the people of Greater Nyrond, especially amongst the Urnst peoples who are ecstatic to see one of their own on the throne.'

'Seth Rhynnon was born to lady Allidrane Rhynnon (age 16) nineteen years before the start of the greyhawk wars. All that is known of his father is that he was an adventuring warrior, whom Allidrane met and was suduced by. From an early age Seth demonstrated unusual strength and talent. When Seth turned 16 he left home and set out to see the world, becoming a wandering adventurer. During the war, he fought side by side with the knights of the sheild, though he never actually joined them. After the war he returned home to manage his estates. with the death of king Lynwerd, the line of successon passed to seth Rhynnon.
Notes on personality: pragmatic & practical, very much a function over form kind of guy. Treats everyone with equal respect and is not afraid to dirty his hands with hard labor. Those who have made themselves his enemy he shows no mercy. Spent his time during the Greyhawk wars as a demon hunter in the shield lands.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (Lawful Good) and Hextor the Warrior (Lawful Evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Now, the Knights of Heironeous have defected, intending to reclaim Aerdi from the evil forces that have come to dominate it. Using Nyrond as their base, they intend to retake their country from without.'

  [/sblock]

CREAMSTEAK

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) creamsteak@hotmail.com
PC: Yugthulgon, Master of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra
Other characters:  Meepo the Kobold, Iyov the Beholder
Artifacts: The Staff of Ancient Penumbra

Powers:

- Some of the Aboleth Underdark Realms - these represent small but potent forces of aboleth, and large forces of servitor beings of all types.
- Beholder Underdark Dominions (Dominion of the Poisoned Eye, Flesh Reborn, Consuming Eye) - these represent sizeable beholder forces and servitor forces of many races.
- Allied Magic-Using Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of demons, sizeable forces of devils, sizeable forces of yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other fiends.
- Allied Psionic Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of psionic demons, sizeable forces of psionic devils, sizeable forces of psionic yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other psionic fiends.
- Illithid Underdark Dominions (The Collective Overminds) - these represent large forces of illithid, human/demihuman/humanoid cults loyal to the illithid, large forces of servitors/slaves/thralls/voidminds, large forces of eyekin, forces of enslaved aberations, forces of enslaved psionic aberations, and forces of enslaved undead.
- Illithid Spelljammers - these represent a small fleet of illithid spelljamming squidships collected by the Illithid Underdark Dominions.
- Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead - these represent small forces of psionic undead of various unique types.

POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 14 IC
Beholder Underdark Dominions: 1,350,000 = 71 IC
Allied Magic-Using Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Psionic Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Illithid Underdark Dominions: 2,600,500 = 150 IC
Illithid Spelljammers: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 1.5 IC

TOTAL IC OF CREAMSTEAKS' POWER SO FAR: 236.5 IC

SPECIAL NOTE: Creamsteak's power has the Alien Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VERY DARK BLUE
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Large territories deep under the surface of Oerth from the deepest Underdark to isolated, secret, above ground locations.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The background for my faction is that the sudden absence of the dieties on Oerth (and the loss of the connection to Illsensine) resulted in a sudden break in the Illithids, thier slaves, and virtually the entire structure of society. My PC (Yugthulgon) is an amalgamation of three high "priests" of the illithids enclaves. By amalgamation, I mean that Yug'rig'noth (egoist), Thul'hur'mca (shaper), and the enslaver Istigon (telepath) were litterally bound to one single body. As such Yugthulgon has 12 tentacles instead of 4. He has 6 eyes instead of two. This aberrant emissary that was created to take control of the chaos is completely and totally nuts for what it's worth.
Yugthulgon (also called virtually any combination of the three original names at different times) killed perhaps 80% of the Mind Flayers on Oerth, mostly those of the three other psionic disciplines. However, he certainly made it a point to exercise his new power to destroy anyone with objections to his new rule. The combined Flayer-deaths, slave split off, and lack of a god to glue it together basically destroyed whatever empire they retained on Oerth.
Weakened, beaten, and otherwise crippled, Yugthulgon went in search of an artifact of his diety in order to perhaps revive some degree of unity (and end the slaughter of his own race). He recovered the Staff of Ancient Penumbra from its prison of over a thousand Githzerai monks, fists of Zouken, and illithid slayers. This made more enemies than one could have ever predicted.
So, following this, Yug united the remaining flayers (though at only 25% strength at best). In an effort that would be called blasphemy (and certainly was, resulting in some additional flayer deaths), Yug agreed to treat some of the "lesser" races like Beholders and certain demons/undead as equals.
Now, with allies in tow, Yug has quitely bided his time, watching as Technology is developed by the surface above. Yug firmly believes that technology serves some eldritch purpose which sealed out the gods, and possibly even magic and psionic power later. Because of this, Yug sees this "power" in a very negative way, and has slowly been building his armies of war to do two things: Subjugate those who were offered "equality" but rejected it, and to COMPLETELY destroy both the demons who brought the tech, and thier technology.'

[/sblock]

DEVILISH

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) devilishd@yahoo.com
PC: Acererak the Demilich
Notable NPCs: The High Leader of the Solistarim (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Acererak and the Tomb of Horrors - these represent an extraordinarily powerful suel demilich, small but extremely potent forces of servitor beings of all types, small but extremely potent forces of constructs, possible sizeable forces of servitor beings, and possible allies of various, strange, and unguessable (but extremely potent) nature.
- Blackmoor - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- The Solistarim (East Black Ice, West Black Ice, off-map territories) - these represent the High Leader (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil), a very large and extraordinarily powerful cabal of evil wizards, a sizeable number of liches, very large forces of abominations, large forces of humans, very large forces of certain kinds of demihumans, very large forces of certain kinds of humanoids, very large forces of undead, large forces of devils, sizeable forces of beings from the elemental plane of fire, sizeable forces of giants, sizeable forces of dragons, and other forces (notable races include: flannae human, deep dwarf, dark gnome, sahuagin, lizard man, lizard king, illithid, aboleth, beholder, neogi, umber hulk, efreet, salamander, blue dragon, other lawful evil dragons, and other lawful evil races.)
- The Cold Marshes - these represent large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Vast Swamp - this represents sizeable forces of abominations of great power and bizarre nature, small forces of feral elves, small forces of humanoids, small forces of (normal) abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, and large forces of free-willed undead.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Acererak and his Minions in the Tomb of Horrors: 30,000 = 1.2 IC
Blackmoor: 220,000 = 9 IC
The Solistarim (all territories on-map and off-map) 6,500,000 = 320 IC
The Cold Marshes: 20,000 = 0,6 IC
The Vast Swamp: 34,000 = 1 IC

TOTAL IC OF DEVILISHS' POWER SO FAR: 331.8 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VIOLET
Color on map desired by Devilish: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: On-map territories in the southeast and northwest, extending off-map to the north. Off-map territory to the north of the Black Ice, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Solistarim are a confederation of lawful evil race. They are a dictatorship-magocracy under their High Leader. Mages, even powerful mages, are commonplace, and run almost every part of the government apparatus, so it could be said that theirs is a Magocracy. These mages observe a strict code of service and duty, and all look upon the High Leader as the One and True God (thus, it could be said theirs is a Theocratic Magocracy.)
All the other Solistarim either look upon the mages as semi-divine or divine messengers of the High Leader, or at the least they are scared witless by them. The unbreakable unity of these mages, their unswearing and usually fanatical loyalty to the High Leader, and their absolute tyranny over everyone else, is what has allowed all these disparate and violent races to coexist.
Indeed, the Solistarim are cosmopolitan. Members of all the Solistari races freely mingle in their great fortress cities in the Godspires, in their Underdark cities, in the undersea cities, and in the swamp cities. Individual attitudes, cultures, and preferences have been crushed under the heel of a omnipresent culture of service, loyalty, and tireless effort for the society.
That is to say, for the average Solistari, the attitude is as follows: you exist to serve and advancing the Nation. You're life is dedicated to serving and advancing the Nation. The greatest accomplishment in life is serving and advancing the Nation. The highest of all ethics and morality is service to, and advancement of, the Nation.
Families enforce this discipline upon their children immediately upon toddlerhood. Somewhere between the age of 3 and 7, children male and female are taken for training (as in Sparta in ancient Greece) in what the Solistarim determine them to be the most qualified for: mage, cleric, fighter, etc.
Afterwards, in their teens typically (equivalent) the men and women of the Solistarim are put to work in the armed forces, and after many tours of duty may be released for more domestic duties. At this point, they can advance within the society, and those who achieve the most are often rewarded with great honor, nobility, ranks and title. Some can even aspire to join the ranks of the (so called) semi-divine minions of the High Leader. And go on to divine ascension and become his (so called) divine servants! (Since Divine Ascension is conceivably possible in this IR, perhaps the High Leader may become a demigod, and his mage followers actual divine servants!)
There is a remnant of local culture in each racial group that has not been crushed under the heel of conformity, but it is limited. The law is absolute, covers almost every aspect of life, and is enforced rigorously.
There is zero tolerance for lawbreaking. Minor lawbreaking invokes severe punishment and brainwashing in a reform center. Major lawbreakers are killed. Traitors (which covers a broad spectrum of offenses) are made grisly examples of. The Solistarim revel in seeing traitors destroyed, for they see them as just that: traitors, morally and ethically bankrupt, beings to hate and despise for their actions against their brethren.
This is the case for the flannae humans, dark dwarves, dark gnomes, and kobolds, the founding races of the Solistarim. The illithid have their own form of communal tyranny, but the High Leader long ago subverted the Elder Brain and with it the communal awareness of the illithid: they now tow the Solistari line.
The dragons are held in awe by the average Solistari, and the dragons live by a slightly different set of rules: they have greater freedom. Nonetheless, they are loyal to the High Leader and his agents, and they are loyal to those they have bonded with.
The lizard men, sahuagin, and giants were induced to become allies of the Solistarim, and afterwards Solistari culture slowly poisoned it's way into their lives, until they were copying the Solistari way in most respects. From there, it was a short hop for the High Leader to fully integrate them into mainstream Solistari society.
The beholders and aboleth serve the Solistarim and obey the rules out of fear and awe of the High Leader and his mages. Those who refused to obey the laws are either dead or under powerful magical compulsions to obey (especially the incredibly anti-social aboleth, for whom magical compulsion seemed the only answer to gaining their cooperation.)
The lich lords of the Solistarim have their own pact with the High Leader. The lesser undead fanatical in their loyalty to the High Leader, his mages, the lichlords, and the dark clerics of the Solistarim.
The fire elementals, salamanders, and efreet are NOT a part of mainstream Solistari society, and generally keep apart. After all, their homes are places most Solistari could not survive in for long anyways. However, these races hold the the High Leader and his minions in fear and awe (and some do worship him as a diety) and they are faithful and loyal to the Solistari cause.
The Gith mercenaries are semi-independent. They are tolerated in Solistari cities because of their perceived use. The Gith themselves look upon the Solistari as rather insane employers, but since the pay is good and the potential for pillage very great they don't complain. And Gith society is itself highly militant and disciplined, so there is common ground of a sort between Gith and Solistari.
The neogi are tolerated. The neogi, in turn, tolerate the Solistarim. That's saying something, too, since the neogi are as anti-social as the aboleth. However, they fear the High Leader, he has magical compulsions on them, he pays them well, so they somehow have integrated in. And the neogi and their umber hulk slaves do make for excellent spies, scouts, and special forces.
The devils work with the High Leader and his mages, and are held in fear and awe by the populace in general. They alone are exempt from the rules, while mingling freely in Solistari society. However, the devils make a point of obeying the laws (whether they respect the law or not), and devils are a common sight in Solistari cities.

The Solistarim aren't about racial hatred.
The Solistarim are about the certain knowledge that the Flanaess is their backyard, and a bunch of squatters and loiterers are sitting on their property, and these worthless bums, rabble, and riff-raff have refused to leave when politely asked to do so.
Since the bums and riff-raff refuse to move, they will just have to be evicted. If that means killing them all, down to the least and the last, because they insist on fighting, then so be it.
The Solistarim point an accusing finger at Iuz. Here, they say, is an insane demon demigod who is running amok and wrecking their (the Solistari) backyard with his pathetic humanoid slaves and hordes of conjured demons.
The Solistarim also point the finger at the Oeridians. They can't run a kingdom (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), they can't impose order (witness the chaos of the Greyhawk Wars), they can't run an economy (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), and in the end they destroyed their own capital city and other major centers of population! (witness Rauxes, other cities, and the whole realm of Medegia.) As riff-raff, these oerdian humans have to go.
The Solistarim really don't like elves, or drow. Indeed, they think of them the way we'd think of mosquitos infesting our backyard. Or cockroaches. Or ants. Or other vermin. A Flanaess free of elves and drow (the Solistarim do not distinguish: an elf is an elf, and the only good elf is a dead elf) will be a cleaner, neater place.
Likewise, any elves up in Greyspace are like bird droppings falling on the new roof. It has to stop. It's time to shoot some birds.
Regardless of what others might say of this thinking ... the Solistarim consider themselves reasonable, ethical, moral people. They are proud of their hard work, their capacity to endure suffering and adversary, their achievements in magical research, building of great cities, and otherwise, and their rational approach to an irrational and hostile world.
  The Solistarim do not control the City of the Gods. Their forays into it have met with repeated disaster.
However, the Solistarim do hold the alliegance of the nation of Blackmoor and the surrounding marches, along with all the lands down to the Burneal Forest.'

[/sblock]

DRALONXITZ

[sblock]

E-Mail:  (withheld until Dralonxitz gives his permission)
PC: Dralonxitz had not yet created a player character (or demipower:  some demipowers can be claimed)
Artifacts:  Dralonxitz has not yet selected any artifacts (many players have taken 3)

Powers:

- Dralonxitz has not yet selected any countries, territories, areas, areas in Wildspace, groups, or organizations for his power

POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  I don't know yet, since a power has not yet been created

TOTAL IC OF DRALONXITZS' POWER SO FAR:  Unknown yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  UNKNOWN
Color desired by Dralonxitz:  DRALONXITZ HASN'T DECIDED YET
Territories on map or off-map (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif)  None yet

PLAYER NOTES:

  Dralonxitz has not yet submitted any information regarding his power, it's history, peoples, culture, or whatever else he would like to set down for the record.

  [/sblock]

EDENA OF NEITH

[sblock]

E-Mail: edelaith@TWMI.rr.com
PC: Velsharess Eclavdra, Drow Priestess 23rd / Wizard 18th / Warrior 12th (Epic 33)
Artifacts: The Scepter of Lordly Might, the Crown of Lordly Might, the Orb of Lordly Might
Other Items: The Violated Horns (gift from Iuz.)

Powers:

- Empire of Eclavdor (a confederation of 100 drow cities (The Fabulous One Hundred, as it were) from every part of the continent of Oerik, this new empire (capital city Erelhei-Cinlu in the Vault of the Drow) represents very large forces of drow, extraordinarily large forces of servitor races, sizeable forces of assorted servitor abominations, sizeable forces of assorted servitor undead, and sizeable forces of the unseelie.
- Geoff - this represents sizeable forces of giants, and sizeables force of humanoids.
- Empire of the Yuan-Ti - this represents large forces of yuan-ti, large forces of assorted servitor races, small forces of abominations, and small forces of servitor and free-willed undead.

POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The 3 Drow Cities under the Barbarian Seameast (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 8 Drow Cities under the Tharquish Empire and Ishtarland (120,000 drow, 320,000 servitors)
  The 11 Drow Cities under the Empire of Lynn (165,000 drow, 440,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Enllaves (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 6 Drow Cities under the Red Kingdom (90,000 drow, 240,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Erypt (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 4 Drow Cities under the Mare Mysticum and Gigantea (60,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
  The 15 Drow Cities under the Celestial Imperium (225,000 drow, 600,000 servitors)
  The 12 Drow Cities under the Khanates and Orcreich (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Komal (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 4 Drow Cities under the Baklunish Lands (75,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
  The 7 Drow Cities under Zindia and Nippon (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
  The 1 Drow City under the Nippon Dominion (15,000 drow, 40,000 servitors)
  The 7 Drow Cities under Hempmonaland (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
  The 12 Drow Cites under the Flanaess (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
  Servitor Undead (100,000 undead)
  Unseelie Allies (100,000 unseelie)

 Total Drow: 1,500,000 = 80 IC
Total Servitor Races: 4,000,000 = 200 IC
Undead: 100,000 = 4 IC
Unseelie: 100,000 = 3 IC
Geoff (East Geoff, Geoff, North Geoff, West Dim Forest) 150,000 = 7 IC
Empire of the Yuan-Ti: 2,000,000 (yuan-ti, servitor races, all others) = 100 IC
The Ice Elves of the Adri: 90,000 = 4 IC.

TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER: 398 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: ORANGE-RED
Territories on map: Krestible, West Dim Forest, Tors, Jerlea Shores, Tangles, Celene Hills, Bright Hills, Onnwal Headlands, Denzac Isle, Kelten, Knurl, Hestmark Peaks: each area represents a territory held by a nearby Underdark Drow City. East Geoff. Geoff. North Geoff. The West Dim Forest. Off-map territories across all of Oerik and Hempmonland, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

  'Eclavdra looked at the portents, divined the future, and saw doom for her people.  Afterwards, long ago, she took it upon herself to thwart that doom and see her people survive the coming challenge, whatever it might turn out to be.  Eclavdra said then:  Is not survival of the drow, individually and as a people, not the will and way of Lolth?  
  Eclavdra used the Scepter of Lordly might to unite the city of Erelhei-Cinlu behind her, then sought out the Crown and Orb of Lordly Might, and ultimately found them.  
  She used the three combined to give herself divine stature among her people, and with this stature, began a unification of the drow, going city by city.  After long years of dedicated work, she united the strongest 100 cities of the drow, and transformed drow society from it's normal controlled anarchy into a highly disciplined war machine.  And Eclavdra named the new empire she had created after herself, calling it Eclavdor.
  In Eclavdor today, drow society runs under a triad.  There is the war machine, and the society created to maintain it.  Think of the Soviet Union under Stalin during World War II as an analogy.  There are the Drow Exalted, who are the secret service, special forces, and counterespionage forces all merged together.   Think of Section One from the film (and series) La Femme Nikita.  Finally, there is the religious war.  To survive is to be loyal to Lolth.  To die is to fail and betray Lolth.  Survival equals loyalty.  They are all one and the same.  Death equals disloyalty. (those who die fighting so the rest will survive are considered loyal)  They, also, are all one and the same.  The loyal will sit at Lolth's side in paradise forever.  The disloyal, the treasonous, will burn forever in the deepest pit of the Abyss.  Thus, survival equals loyalty and paradise.  Death (with the exception noted above) equals disloyalty and damnation.  These three concepts are the triad of current drow culture and society in Eclavdor, and sustain the empire in all it's endeavors.
  As for the servitor races, they are fed only to be kept alive.  They are kept alive only to work.  They are worked until they die.
  Some of the Unseelie, the dark faerie, have become allies due to their similar natures to the dark elves.  Indeed, many sages consider drow to be dark faerie themselves.
  It isn't a pretty picture.'  

  'Who is Eclavdra?
  That is a mystery that even Iuz has not solved.
  She is quite sane.  She is both intelligent and wise.  Some say she is pragmatic, and some say she is a wild girl.  Some even call her a free spirit, yet it is known she is very devoted to Lolth and the way of Lolth.  Many think of her as a wily diplomat, good with words, and others disagree.  Some say she is horrifically cruel and sadistic, others say she is merely callous.  All know her as soft spoken and gentle mannered, even in battle and in other arduous circumstances.  She is generally thought of as a person who enjoys hands-on work, doing jobs herself and hesitant to delegate authority to others.  And all agree she is driven, hard working, and astonishingly tireless and enduring.
  What does Eclavdra look like?
  She is the photo negative of a comely elven maiden just come to womanhood. Her hair falls to her hips and is soft and snow white, her eyes are almond shaped and striking scarlet in the light, her face gentle, her nose soft, her ears cherubic, and her lips pouting. Her figure is slim, shapely, and almost fragile. Her non-glossy skin, smooth and soft, is as black as an elven maids' raven hair.
  Typically, Eclavdra wears magical adamantine mail, which fits her form like a second skin, is almost as soft as velvet, and is utterly weightless. She wears robes of royal purple, wears a belt of mithril, and carries twin long swords of a strange, black appearance. The Scepter of Lordly Might, graceful and eloquent in it's worked mithril, rests at her hip when she is not carrying it. The Crown appears as a beautiful tiara on her head, and the Orb appears as a large gemstone at the end of a necklace of mithril beads around her neck.'

' Gift from Iuz to Eclavdra isn't just souvenir ... Violated Horns are worth 3000 gp in free trade, and are priceless when You are with nowhere to run, and goody two shoes on Your tail. It will Recall person to the place of it's creation, Iuz's Altar in this case, when broken.
And one, more important thing. Iuz watches!'

'Concerning the Ice Elves, they are an ancient elven civilization that fell prey to an artifact of cold. This artifact froze them all, effectively putting them and their entire realm in the heart of Adri Forest in suspended animation. Now they are free again, and these evil elves aren't real happy with the turn of events in the world since their time.'

[/sblock]

ELUVAN

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) somebodys_fool@hotmail.com
PC: Arden Leonson, King Arden I of Keoland and High Councillor of the League of Athyr, Human Paladin 32
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

The League of Athyr (Nations of Bissel, Furyondy, Gran March, Keoland, Sterich, the Duchy of Ulek, Veluna, the Free City of Verbobonc: The Knights of the Hart, the Knights of Holy Shielding, the Knights of the Watch: the Wild Coast: the Lorridges, the Lortmil Mountains, the Good Hills, the Kron Hills, the Stark Mounds: the Axewood, the Dapple Forest, part of the Dim Forest, the Gnarley Forest, the Iron Forest, the Silverwood, the Welkwood: The Silent Ones of Keoland) - these represent very large forces of demihumans, very large forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and shrubs, very large forces of faerie, and possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv.
  Celestial Allies of the League of Athyr - these represent a small but very potent force of beings from the upper planes, such as the deva and the eladrin.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Bissel (all territories on-map) 300,000 = 15 IC
Furyondy (all territories on-map) 3,000,000 = 160 IC
North Geoff: 50,000 = 2 IC
Gran March (all territories on-map) 510,000 = 25 IC
Keoland (all territories on-map) 3,600,000 = 200 IC
Sterich (all territories on-map) 290,000 = 13 IC
Duchy Of Ulek (all territories on-map) 800,000 = 42 IC
Veluna (all territories on-map) 1,200,000 = 64 IC
Free City of Verbobonc: 300,000 = 16 IC
The Knights of the Hart: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of Holy Shielding: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of the Watch: N/A
The Wild Coast (all territories on-map) 400,000 = 16 IC
The Lorridges (all territories on-map) 50,000 = 2 IC
The Lortmil Mountains (all territories on-map and off) 980,000 = 58 IC
The Good Hills (Counts as a part of Keoland)
The Kron Hills 60,000 = 3 IC
The Stark Mounds 30,000 = 1 IC
The Axewood: (Counts as a part of Keoland/Duchy of Ulek)
The Dapple Forest: (Counts as a part of Furyondy)
Part of the Dim Forest: 50,000 = 1,5 IC
The Gnarley Forest 40,000 = 1.4 IC
The Iron Forest: N/A
The Silverwood (Counts as a part of the Duchy of Ulek)
The Welkwood 55,000 = 2 IC
The Silent Ones of Keoland: N/A
Celestial Allies of the League of Athyr:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE

TOTAL IC OF ELUVANS' POWER SO FAR: 622 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: REDDISH-PURPLE
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the central-west and southwest Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Following the Greyhawk War, Keoland was left in sorry shape. Once the most powerful and influential land in the entirety of the Sheldomar valley, in the war that was to shape the future of much of the Flanaess it had no cohesive policy and achieved nothing. In negotiations, the leader's indecisiveness proved sufficient to ensure that Keoland's allies were overrun whilst King Skotti dithered and wondered whether to interfere. Militarily, the once-great land suffered losses and humiliations on all sides and lost territory and influence.
Post-war, the land found itself in a weaker position than it had been for many years since. It badly needed time to rebuild and regenerate its economy, and confidence in the country's rulers was low after their mistakes in the war. When Skotti was assassinated in a plot by Cedrian of Dorlin to take the throne, the country descended into civil war. The noble houses squabbled amongst themselves for power, and for some time disorder reigned.
When finally this was curtailed, it occurred in dramatic fashion. Arden Leonson, the youngest son of a minor noble house in the Gran March, marched into Niole Dra with a small but resplendent contingent of knights and, nervous but determined, stood up in the town square and announced that he had been sent a vision from Heironeous showing him that he must unite Keoland under his banner and restore order and greatness to the country once again. He spoke with courage, power, and conviction, but of course it amounted to very little. He stood no chance of convincing the people that mattered that he should be handed control of the country.
He persevered, however. At first he had little success. But on the occassion of his seventh speech in the capital of Keoland, his divine mandate was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt. As he spoke, the clouds above him parted and a sunbeam reached down to touch him. Bathed in divine radiance he continued his speech with ever-increasing fervour, and as he did so his audience watched stunned as a Celestial host numbering several hundred descended and knelt behind him, bowing their heads to the young knight.
The result was electric. Word travelled across the country lightning-fast that a messiah had come, a Paladin with a divine mandate to rule the country. Supporters flocked to him, and though he still had a struggle ahead of him, he eventually succeeded in taking the Throne of the Lion and restoring peace and order to the land, as well as using his heritage to reforge strong links with the Gran March.
He did not rest long on his laurels, however. He led the country wisely and well, and under his leadership it prospered once again. In his third year on the throne, as the country's affairs were once again seeming in order, disaster struck as the creatures overruning Sterich set their sights on eastward expansion. The County of Flen and the March of Mandismoor came under attack, and it was all the Keoish forces could do to slow their relentless progress.
Arden made a spectacular speech asking for aid from his immediate neighbours, appealing to his already strong alliance with the Gran March and bidding the County of Ulek and the Duchy of Ulek to imagine how things would be if they were faced with the prospect of worrying not only about the Principlality's struggle against the Orcish hordes, but were faced with the immediate prospect of monstrous invasion from the West as well.
The Duchy of Ulek and the Gran March both responded by sending strong military forces to aid Keoland in their efforts to push the invaders back. The County of Ulek, however, perhaps feeling secure in its more remote location from Keoland, sent its sympathies but nothing else. The aid that was sent was enough, however, and the monstrous atatckers suffered a number of crushing defeats and wer epushed back. Feeling that the threat of the monsters of Sterich could no longer be allowed to exist on Keoland's doorstep, and that Keoland should make good on its obligation to aid Sterich in its time of need, Arden then launched a retributive crusade to push the evil creatures out of Sterich and allow its people to return home. He was successful, and with Keoland's help Sterich has been able to restore itself to some semblance of a functioning nation once again.
With the recent cataclysmic events, the alliance between these four lands has been renewed. They have each felt that they need an additional bulwark of strength in these times, and have rallied together under Arden's banner, calling themselves the Kingdom of Athyr, meaning 'phoenix' in the Celestial tongue. As the gravity of the situation has become apparent, many other like-minded powers in the region have also flocked to Arden's leadership, believing that a strong alliance will be necessary to withstand the coming storm.'

'The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.'

'The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.'

'Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.'

  [/sblock]

FESTY DOG

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  festydog69 (at) hotmail (dot) com
  PC:  Unknown as Festy hasn't chosen a PC yet (but possibly Hachiman the Demigod)
  Artifacts: unknown as Festy hasn't chosen any artifacts yet

  Powers:

  -  The Guardinals - these represent a force of very potent beings native to the Plane of Elysium, who were caught when the Crystal Sphere was sealed, and now reside on Oerth.
  -  Nippon -  this represents very large forces of humans, large forces of dwarves, large forces of hengeyokai, large forces of spirit folk, small forces of elves, large forces of animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
  -  The Nippon Dominion - this represents large forces of humans, large forces of dwarves, large forces of hengeyokai, large forces of spirit folk, sizeable forces of vanaarans, sizeable forces of humanoids, small forces of ogre magi, sizeable forces of gnomes, sizeable forces of halflings, sizeable forces of faerie, sizeable forces of controlled abominations, large forces of animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, small forces of elves, and possibly other forces.
  -  Zindia -  this represents very large forces of humans, very large forces of vanaarans, large forces of humanoids, small forces of ogre magi, sizeable forces of gnomes, sizeable forces of halfings, sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other powers.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Guardinals:  N/A
  Nippon: 3,530,000 = 190 IC
  Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 176 IC
  Zindia: 5,670,000 = 240 IC

  TOTAL IC OF FESTY DOGS' POWER SO FAR:  606 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by Festy Dog:  SANDY BROWN OR GOLDEN YELLOW
Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Enormous off-map territories to the south, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  Nippon ? A spiritual and warrior-centric society, with clearly defined social casts and extensive rules of etiquette. Nippon is ruled authoritatively by a royal family, believed to be descendants of a god. The country and its dominion are divided into provinces which are managed by daimyos. These are often relatives of the main family or families whose members have performed great heroic deeds in the service of Nippon and the royal family.
  The royal family themselves are aasimar, but humans compose the greatest percentage of the population, followed by dwarves, hengeyokai, spirit folk, and even a small population of elves.
  Nippon is not as populated as its closest neighbours, but its militaristic bent makes it a formidable enough force to be able to have established a dominion nearby.

  Zindia:  North of Nippon, across the Sea of Nippon and residing on the Oerik mainland is the densely populated and religious nation of Zindia. Like it?s neighbour Nippon, Zindia has a caste system, but unlike Nippon this caste system is determined by birth and strictly enforced, leaving individuals incapable of changing their caste. Having long been trading partners with Nippon the two countries were quite capable of cooperation and viewed each other in a positive light. Zindia is populous but the largely peace promoting pantheon worshipped in the country means Zindia?s military is not as strong as it could be. Nonetheless the country makes up for it with its beauty. Numerous elegant temples and vast expanses of lush jungle are found within Zindia?s borders. The country is also known for its advanced universities and places of schooling for members of higher castes. Having not focused as much on military the country?s budget was often focused on more peaceful advancements.
  Leadership of the country is left in the hands of a council of non-evil ogre mages and high priests, who rarely exercise the power at their disposal but are eager to make changes to their country or reinforce things already set in place for the betterment of the country. Leadership is somewhat democratic and somewhat theocratic, and each council member is voted into their seat from the members of the highest couple of castes in their region (usually a priest though), which they then represent as a council member.
  The population of Zindia is incredibly diverse, almost every species having a presence there. The most numerous races include humans, vanaarans, and goblinoids, but
ogres, gnomes and halflings also have notable presences.

  Nippon Dominion ? Formerly a part of Zindia a few decades past, the people of the region were inspired to seek independence by the area?s leaders at the time. Rebellion began and the leaders of the rebel forces discreetly bolstered their forces with mercenaries, initially catching Zindian government forces off-guard with how effective they were. The rebels made a steady push north until the government managed to establish a solid defensive line, bringing the rebel advance, for the moment, to a standstill. Naturally Zindia?s neighbours were paying attention, and before the rebels knew it the Nippon war machine had seized this opportunity and crashed into their flank and rear. The rebels had no choice but to surrender or be slaughtered. Nippon decided to occupy the rebels? former region, an action which received no interference. The reasons for this could be summed up as twofold: a) After the civil war Zindia was in no state to contest the occupation on a military level, and b) a show of gratitude. Without Nippon?s timely aid the war could have been prolonged indefinitely. Nippon divided the Dominion into provinces which are currently ruled by a collection of the most trustworthy daimyo families available, through this the average standard of living has been raised considerably over the couple of decades they?ve had control. This change came about because of Nippon being a generally wealthier country than Zindia, and having more relaxed view of the caste system. This led to some problems with more religious members of the community, but they were calmed with extensive negotiations.
  The Dominion?s population consistency is almost identical to that of Zindia, save for a small cross-section of the Nippon population, represented by Nippon military and royalty in the region.
  The Nippon Dominion is heavily populated like Zindia, but its peoples enjoy a much better standard of living under Nippon rule. This combined with their very religious and mostly peaceful society creates a very industrious nation.

  [/sblock]

GUILT PUPPY: JOINT MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) craylor@rowf.net
PC: The Elder Brothers (titles, classes, ranks, levels, alignments unknown, and possibly unknowable) and Abbon Craylor, Rogue 17th level / Monk 8th level, alignment unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Scarlet Brotherhood - this represents a powerful secret faction of suel monks/assassins/others and very large and potent forces of suel humans.

- Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood - these represent all of the nations and areas given below:

- The Frost Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. This nation is famous for it's viking style ships.
- The Ice Barbarians - these represent small forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, small forces neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie.
- The Snow Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. The nation is also famous for it's viking style ships.
- Hempmonaland territories (East Hempmonaland, Pelisso Swamp, West Hempmonaland) - these represent very large forces of humans, large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and exotic forces including possible dragons.
- The Lordship of the Isles (Aerdi Major, Aerdi Minor, Aerdi Rock, East Oljaat, East Sulward, Ekul Island, Midisle, North Duxchan, South Duxchan, West Oljaat, West Sulward, Wild Duxchan, Wild Oljaat) - these represent large forces of humans, small forces of humanoids, and small forces of servitor demihumans.
- the Hold of the Sea Princes (Hokar, Port Joli, the Hold of the Sea Princes, Westkeep: Flotsam Isle, Fairwind Isle, Jetsom Isle: Hool Marshes, Hool Valley) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- The Tilvanot Peninsula (Ekul, Kro Kerlep, Spine Ridge, Tilvanot Coast, Tilvanot Flats, Tilvanot Jungle, Tilvanot Plateau) - this represents very large forces of Hempmonaland servitor humans, large forces of other servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, large forces of servitor humanoids, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of unseelie, and strange and exotic forces unknown to any but the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  -  The Loftwood - this represents small forces of humanoids, small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie
  -  Timberway Forest - this represents small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie 

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Scarlet Brotherhood: 120,000 = N/A

Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood:

The Frost Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC
The Ice Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC
The Snow Barbarians: 400,000 = 15 IC
Hepmonaland Territories: 4,900,000 = 174 IC
The Lordship of the Isles: 525,000 = 26 IC
The Hold of the Sea Princes: 840,000 = 40 IC
The Tilvanot Peninsula: 1,064,000 = 60 IC
The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle: 340,000 = 14 IC
The Loftwood: 10,000 = 0,4
Timberway Forest: 20,000 = 0,6

TOTAL IC OF GUILT PUPPYS' POWER SO FAR: 350 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BRIGHT RED
Territories on map: The Tilvanot Peninsula and possible other territories on-map, on-map Hempmonaland. Off-map territories in Hempmonaland to the southeast, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'I'll be playing on behalf of the Elder Brothers, the elite of the Scarlet Brotherhood. Their names, powers, and numbers are unknown, even within much of the organization (and perhaps even to one another), but it is generally assumed that they are a mixture of monks, wizards, rogues, and clerics of Wee Jas, each around twentieth level. (Although the public doctrine of the Scarlet Brotherhood shuns magic, it is clear that this is not put into practice among the higher ranking members... Indeed, the deeper one looks at the organization, the less it appears that they have any coherent doctrine at all.)
As for the organization itself, its true politics and hierarchy are obscured by a careful system of secrecy. First, all members are required to take an oath to divulge as little information as possible, including that given to members lower in rank, or, more accurately, members who are under one's authority. Second, all members who hold any authority are instructed to give intentionally misleading and inaccurate information to their lowers, and are generally made to understand, themselves, that some of the information they are given is misleading.
As a result of this, attempts to infiltrate and unravel the organization's true structure have lead only to the conclusion that it may be impossible to unravel. Instances have been uncovered in which authority appears to run in circles: That is, one member has authority over another, who has authority over another, and so on leading back to that original member. In such cases, it appears that no member in the cycle was aware of its existence, each believing to know the "true" hierarchy which was hidden from there superiors. How instructions are fed into such a system from above is unclear; it has been proposed that there may be no "above," that the Elder Brothers are in fact a myth, and that the organization has dissolved under its own secrecy into a system with no true authority, whose actions and doctrines are the manifestation of thousands of interconnected whims and beliefs, systematically distorted until they no longer resemble any one power's vision of what the Brotherhood should be. Whether or not this is true, its appearance is enough to render any underlying, rigid structure invisible to those outside.
Regardless of this, no organization so large can function without charismatic leaders, and the Brotherhood has its fair share. It can be assumed from their code of secrecy that no member would be allowed to become a public figure were he to hold any significant influence in the organization, but their role in focusing the hearts and minds of its membership is no less important. Indeed, it is probably the sense of fanatical devotion that these speakers engender which allows an organization so strangely-knit to function in harmony as a coherent unit, rather than breaking off into factions or otherwise acting out of congruence.
Chief among these speakers is Brother Abbon Craylor, no doubt an accomplished member of the Brotherhood in his own right. It is his domain to handle the most important public and diplomatic affairs on behalf (or at least in the name) of the Elder Brothers. His history appears to lie primarily in espionage, and there are suspicions that such work continues, even when he is on apparently diplomatic journeys.'

[/sblock]

JAMES HEARD: JOINT MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
PC: Ygravene Xagy (also known occasionally as Zagyg)
Other characters: Zagyg the Mad Archmage, Demigod of Humor, Eccentricity, Occult lore and Unpredictability. Murlynd, Hero-God of Magical Technology.

Artifacts: unknown yet

Powers:

- The Nation of Aestia - this represents a loose and chaotic nation holding vague control over an enormous amount of sparsely populated land, limited to the valley floors of the northernmost portions of the country but gradually becoming more and more subterranean in nature as the latitude progresses towards the south pole of Oerth. Sizeable cities are held apart by vast differences in local law, society, and government - a common religion and national government are the main defining characteristics of "Is it Aestian?"

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Aestia: 6,300,000 (tentatively until approved) Max IC is either 189 or 378 (depending on which formula is correct in the posted rules (divide by 200k or divide by 100k) and I don't remember so I just did both)

TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR:

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT YELLOW-TANNISH

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Territories off map include the southern polar ice cap and territories beneath and underground, and a relatively large but sparsely populated spear of land in the middle of southern Solnor Ocean.

PL Notes:

The Aestian Nationalized Seaforce - Aestia has a proud and ancient tradition of seafaring. While the local provincial navies are mostly converted merchantmen with the occasional selkie marines, the Aestian navy has been proudly sailing on or beneath the waves for the last three quarters of a century with the most advanced naval magical technology in all of Oerth. Three tremendous Wetsail carriers are the flagships of the navy, capable of carrying smaller vessels and engaging in massive amounts of um, privateering. The flagships are: The Narwhal, Nautilus, and BunBun (BunBun is crewed only by Kobolds and Gnomes and is sized as such)

Local Armed Forces: Indistinct rabble of variously trained and equipped troops of widely different capabilities and design. One province might rely on a dominated troll marching band to serve as protection, another could consist of a single wise sage, and yet another could have a powerful company of constructs and siege crabs. Generally the overwhelmingly consistent element is the Aestian proclivity toward style and outlandish behavior.

Polarian Tax Corps: Trained to deal with a tremendously different resistance from various frigid provinces while collecting taxes, the Polarian Tax Corps tend to be multispecialists capable of dealing with many different situations. They travel underneath the Polarian ice caps in specially designed boats and in the occasional awakened whale's gullet. They are the elite fighting units of Aestian Tax Collectors.

The Pelican Riders of Sargynia: The Pelican riders are just that- they ride Giant Pelicans as a sort of air force. They're not particularly well trained or maintained, but they have fun and in Aestia that's a legitimate reason to set up a militia.

Vates of Askala: Askala is the magical university of Aestia, and the Vates are the elite seers that inhabit the Ganna monastery at the top of Mt. Aksala. They're not truly a military force, but most everyone on the island of Askala has something to do with magic. Only the Vates are truly significant though, being mostly diviners and illusionists of 13th or higher level.

Walrus Riders of Friesland: These guys ride Dire Walruses, which sounds really silly until you've seen a dire walrus- after which you realize they're incredibly brave with a tremendous tolerance for gassy dire walruses for long stretches of time. They're mostly dwarves, except for a female barbarian Loxo named Esprelza that no one wanted to argue with.

The Srantovati: The Heroes of Srantovati are basically Aestia's answer to a knightly order, except the Aestian Srantovati sword-style fixates heavily upon light or no armor without a shield. Therefore most members are Monks using greatswords and bastard swords. It's invitation only, and Srantovati are accorded the ovations normally reserved for professional athletes. They are usually known by their distinctive dark face paint, bare chests (for both sexes) and red and green striped pants. That dress is so associated with them in fact, that it serves as a cover for their activities sans uniforms.

The Retainers of the Celestial Houses: These forces tend to either be for show only, or to be terribly elite affairs of single bodyguards. By national decree the Celestial Houses are forbidden to raise standing armies, so instead they tend to make up for quantity in quality.

Others: There are also a number of "monster race" citizens and what not that might be construed as forces in their own right. While the Alcian church, for instance, does indeed have a substantial number of priests with effective combat abilities though, they're not mustered or organized as such. So any use of them as combat units will probably require an expenditure of IR power.

PLAYER NOTES

Aestia

Proper Name: Aestia Akalassa

Ruler: Aestem Raudex Merlend (Murlynd) at the behest of Ygravene Xagy (Zagyg), Perguine MLXI of Polaria, Duke of Askala and Irminsul, Ruler of the Malachite Throne, Keeper of the Vates of the Uttercold, Master of the Winds and Stars, Admiral of the Southern Seas, Chief of the White Hide Tribes, Lord of Illusion and Truth, Overking of the New Kingdom, Raud of the Srantovati, and Wind Duke of Aquaa.

Government: Meritocratic Monarchy overseeing a bizarre variety of governmental systems

Capital: Masyus (26,000)

Major Towns: Friesland (4,000), Ganna (limited to 436 permanent residents), Askala (4,000), Moren (41,800), Jelling (11,600), Stetten (22,700), New Roland (36,000)

Provinces: Many semi-independent nations of which Aestia, Askala, Arrona, Curonia, Dacia, Epirus, Ezra, Suomi, Pelegica, Paetrica, Vod, Levts, Vils, Sargynia, Mori, Raethra, and Rhaetia are all some particulars of.

Resources: Ships and seafaring technology, fish and fish products, reindeer, ivory, Gems (I-III), rare lichens, novelty goods and products

Coinage: Narwhal (10pp), Pelican (pp), Crown (gp), Noble (ep), Penny (sp), Common (cp)

Population: 6,300,000 (tentatively)

Languages: Old Oeridian, Gnome, Draconic, Aquan, Common, Askalan (a secret tongue taught to the priests of the Askala), and many exprimental languages in this time of change - including at least one that involves flash cards and another that requires a trombone and pantomime.

Alignments: N, CN*, LG, LN, NG, CG

Religions: Alci* (The Twins, with both Gnomish and Aestian versions being popular), Alia, Bleredd, Boccob, Celestian, Daern, Delleb, Fharlanghn, Johydee, Lirr, Murlynd, Pholtus, The Zorya (The Fate Winds- Atro, Procan, Sotillon, Telchur, Velinius, & Wenta) Velnius, Xerbo, Zagyg, and Zilchus.

Allies: Various intelligent whales, ice elementals, lost seafarers, Akalan tradepriests

Enemies: The Man

History:

Aerdian domination of the Flanaess was an event that took place over hundreds of years, capped by the coronation of Overking Nasran in 1CY. By -213 CY though, the Aerdy had already began to show the fat complacency that would later lead to their downfall. A fleet of 437 ships full of stout adventurers and knights sailed south from the great ancient port of Roland, vowing to restore Aerdian honor and prestige to far away lands and to one day return with the secrets of making the Aerdy masters of their destinies eternally.

Unfortunately for those devout individuals, stalwart souls all, they had little comprehension of the task they had set for themselves. From the very start they encountered resistance to their cause. Sea monsters, hostile natives, and all manner of dire celestial portents all caused attrition amongst the crews and many ships were lost. Still they persisted, their fleet nearly halved and every person aboard (even the halflings) gaunt and starving, they finally found a land to claim for themselves - a paradise of rocks covered in lichens and desperate fur trees at the mouth of a tremendous river. Their leader Masyrus claimed land on the northern side across from that island and called it holy. So the first twin settlements of Masyrus and Ganna were founded and a new calendar was established in 1AR (-197CY).

Eventually those Aery explorers began to call themselves more properly the Aesti, or "Sea People." The harsh islands and coastlines of Aestia almost provided the final wave over into the bilge for the hapless settlers until they met with the indigenous tribes of the area - mostly gnomes, dwarves and kobolds - who they negotiated with and cajoled until those races joined them. Today, in some places at least, the societies are almost completely intertwined. In 102AR (-95CY) their alliances and agreements were settled into the forms that are recognizable today when they drove the last remnants of the hordes of the Ancient Green Dragon Mxaples from the Calnan Swamps and the leaders of all races involved were granted noble status in the great houses of Aestia. Also of noted presence was a great adventurer mage by the name of Ygravene Xagilvy, also promoted to nobility by the consensus of The House of Lords and Houses.

Over the years, Aerdian sensibilities ahve changed much in the Aesti with the Aestian culture now sharing many facets with their gnomish and other demihuman allies. The provinces of Aestia are known properly as Celestial Houses, the Overking of Aestia rules from a throne made of malachite and platinum, and the dream of finding the perfect political system is expressed at the county level with great latitude given to individuals and communities to persue different forms of government and expressions of provinence.

Recently the Aestians have came under the curious rule of a descendant of the mage Xagilvy and his appointed Aestem Raudex Merlend. The two are a curious sort, coming from the sea from nowhere, pronouncing and proving their establishment as progeny of a Celestial House thought lost long ago, and besting every foe in almost every task and challenge until they won the seat of rulership. Their companion Jaldamee dead on the journey, the mage Xagy seems to be still mourning - tirelessly searching the icy frostfell wastes of Polaria for something. Merlend, on the other hand as his agent, seems bent on squeezing every last secret from the scrolls of technology and knowledge that mysteriously appeared in the nation just after the Gods stopped communicating with their priests. Already he and the seers of Askala have vetted out many missteps and inaccurancies that seem to have been placed within the manuscript, and the people of Moren cheered last fall when Merlend demonstrated the first steps of what he calls "aeronology" with a flight in a contraption he called "Pelican III." Unfortunately further experiments by other "aeronauts" have been less than successful.

  [/sblock]

JOHN BROWN

[sblock]

E-Mail:  (withheld until John Brown gives his permission)
PC:   John Brown had not yet created a player character (or demipower:  some demipowers can be claimed)
Artifacts:  John Brown has not yet selected any artifacts (many players have taken 3)

Powers:

- John Brown has not yet selected any countries, territories, areas, areas in Wildspace, groups, or organizations for his power

POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  I don't know yet, since a power has not yet been created

TOTAL IC OF JOHN BROWNS' POWER SO FAR:  Unknown yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  UNKNOWN
Color desired by John Brown:  JOHN BROWN HASN'T DECIDED YET
Territories on map or off-map (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif)  None yet

PLAYER NOTES:

  John Brown has not yet submitted any information regarding his power, it's history, peoples, culture, or whatever else he would like to set down for the record.

  [/sblock]

KALANYR

[sblock]

E-Mail: kalanyr@gmail.com

Player Character:  Morwel, Queen of the Eladrin, Demipower of the Eladrin, Chaotic Good

Other characters:  

  Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons (Female elf Cleric 3rd / Sorceress 10th, neutral good), her consort the illustrious Wae Sinde (actually the demigod Ye'Cind in disguise), and her son Vin Barros, Prince of Elvenkind (Male elven Bard 7th, chaotic good)
Artifacts: The Fountain of Beauty (the item said to be responsible for the incredible beauty of several dieties) and Morwel's Court of Stars (which serves as both a demiplane for Morwel's Court and an enabler for the demiplanar courts of the Tulani (as the Tulani have no power that allows them to create these courts this seems to be the most logical explanation for their existance)

Powers:

  - The Eladrin - this represents a group of very potent beings native to Arborea, the Plane of Ultimate Chaotic Good, who have come to Greyspace and Oerth. (Should probably have the infiltrator trait)
(Probably no militia level PL, a fairly even split of regular (mainly the numerous coure, novani and bralani) and elites (firre, shierre and ghaele) witha few epic (Shiradi, Tulani and Eladrin with levels)

  -  Gigantea - this represents sizeable forces of titans (all chaotic alignments), sizeable forces of storm giants (chaotic good), sizeable forces of cloud giants (neutral good and neutral evil), sizeable forces of frost giants (evil), small forces of other kinds of giants (all alignments), small forces of white dragons, small forces of silver dragons, small forces of humans, small forces of yeti and snow maidens, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, sizeable forces of animals, sizeable forces of faerie, sizeable forces of unseelie, small forces of elves, and small forces of half-elves.

  - Continent of Hyperborea - the area of the continent claimed represents large forces of dwarves (glacier, arctic, Midgard), large forces of elves (ice, snow - all good aligned), large forces of arctic gnomes, small forces of humans, small forces of urskans, sizeable forces of snow orcs, sizeable forces of snow goblins, sizeable forces of frost giants, very large forces of abominations, large forces of wondrous beings, sizeable forces of animals, small forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of yuki-no-ona (the ice maidens), small forces of ice wierds, large forces of faerie, large forces of unseelie, small forces of elementals, small forces of genies, small forces of good elven undead, and possibly other forces.

  The Alliance of the Mare Mysticum:

  - The Elvanian Forest, representing all the powers given below:

- The Thorns - these represent a large force of halfling like faerie.
- The Temple of Sehanine - these represent a sizeable and very potent force of elven clerics and elves.
- The Faerie Court - these represent a sizeable and extraordinarily potent force of faerie.
- Allied Forces - these represent a very large force of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of good undead.

  - Kingdom of the Marchwards - the Armies of the Marchward Kings - these represent a large force of knightly half-elves and other half-elves.

  - Kingdom of Miranda, representing all the powers given below:

- Ye'Cind the Demigod of Bards, chaotic good.
- Queen Xin of Miranda.
- The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - represents a sizeable group of potent elderly elves.
- The Recorders of Ye'Cind - these represent a sizeable force of elves specialized in intelligence work.
- The Court of Winter Moons - these represent a small and potent force of elves dedicated to protecting Queen Xin.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Eladrin:  N/A = N/A
Gigantea/Jotnumheim:  960,000 = 47 IC
Hyperboria:  1,200,000 = 63 IC
Alliance of the Mare Mysticum:
  -  Elvanian Forest:  510,000 = 28 IC
  -  Kingdom of the Marchwards:  212,000 = 12 IC
  -  Miranda:  128,000 = 7 IC

TOTAL IC OF KALANYRS' POWER SO FAR:   157 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by Kalanyr:  VIOLET
Territories on map:  No on-map territories, large off-map territories to the west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

The relationship between the elven powers of Arborea and the Eladrin is usually one of a passive co-operation and non-interference, however seeing the coming of the disaster, the elven pantheon contacted the Eladrin and asked them to venture to the world of Greyhawk to aid those in peril after the sphere was sealed from the rest of the multiverse. Queen Morwel agreed and in a move almost unprecedented in history volunteered to live Arborea and go herself, in the strife coming, the mortals would need guidance and only from them could come the seeds that might allow the undoing of the tremendous evil. Accompanied by the Eladrin not otherwise occupied in other locations across the multiverse and a few titans from Mt Olympus, Morwel and her court have journied to Greyhawk, to the elven nation north of Lynn. The titans accompanying Morwel immediately made contact with their kindred in Gigantia in hopes of gaining strong allies, so far these moves have met with reasonable success although the evil giants and titans of Gigantia are currently opposing the alliance.

Noteable NPCs beside Morwel herself are her consorts Faerinaal and Gwynharwyf both Eladrin of Epic stature.

(An alternate explantion for Morwel's presence is that Arborea was already overrun and she and her court have moved to Greyhawk in a retreat which is perhaps more likely, I'll leave this to Serpenteye to decide).

  (Notes on Gigantea/Jotnumheim from Kalanyr)

  Gigantea/Jotnumheim: Is a vast territory, roughly the size of Zinda (based on the map), however the eastern half the land is mountainous terrain. And the entire northern half (and the mountains of the south) are subject to frigid winds and ice and snow from Hyperborea. The frozen northern reaches of Gigantea are home primarily to frost giants and evil cloud giants and titans (where they were driven in conflict with the elves of Miranda and their more noble kindred centuries ago), as well as a variety of creatures native to the icy environments including a small number of white dragons. The southern mountains are inhabited largely by titans and cloud giants of good and neutral alignment, and storm giants, a few silver dragons and stone giants can also be found in the area. Apart from the differents in alignment few differences are found between the northern and southern reaches, the titans of both areas and their giant allies/servants have constructed tremendous cities high in the mountains that are hidden from discovery by normal mortals by both clever use of the dangerous terrain and its hazards, and by the potent magic of titanic and storm giant spellcasters. These cities in structure and politics resemble democratic Rome and Greece, with rule by a meeting of the people of the cities. Despite the difference in world view there are some relations in trade between the cities of the north and south and limited migration and travel between them. There are also barbarian tribes, both human and their neanderthal kin spread throughout the non-mountainous areas, who worship the dragons, giants and titans as godlike beings. The titans refer to their civilization as Jotunheim and the sea to the west takes it name from this, although the human inhabitants of the area have long forgotten the origins of the name and assume it is related to the occasional rogue frost giant bands that are encounted in the mountains.
  In the higher mountains and the frozen north many other beings from Hyperborea can be found, including Yeti's, Snow Maidens, various ice fey, many wild animals, beasts and monsters. There are also several glacier dwarves delves spread through the northern mountains, and a dream dwarf enclave can be found in the southern mountains. In the non-frozen parts of southern Gigantea fey creatures from the Elven Lands and half-elven immigrants from the Kingdoms of the Marches can be found.
  Oreads, Galeb Duh and other moutain spirits are relatively common throughout the mountain region and tend to be either more inclined to striking bargains or vastly more potent than their Flaanesse kin, due to the power of their titan and giant neighbours, little is known of this mountain fairies but it is said that they have members in the Faerie Court of Miranda 

  (Notes on Hyperboria from Kalanyr)

  Hyperborea: Hyperborea is a massive frozen land, large parts of which are merely ice, with no earth, large chunks of which occasionally break away from the mass. However despite the inhospitable nature of the area life finds a way to continue, in addition to the monsters and cold adapted beasts animals there are many small human (and neanderthal) villages scattered in various places (resembling Eskimo culture), as well as relatively advanced settlements of arctic gnomes. In the vast ice glaciers of Hyperborea there can be found numerous deep carven cities of the glacier dwarves, tunelling miles into some of the towering glaciers, with a network of icy tunnels connecting various cities. At the tops of many of these glaciers as well as several of the mountains of Hyperborea, the ice elves have their beautiful cities of carved ice, despite the isolationist attitudes of both the dwarves and the elves, they have a reasonably strong relationship simply due to the sheer difficult of surviving in their chosen habitats. The ice elven cities are occasionally visited by the yuki-no-ona (the ice maidens) of the north, where the strange and sometimes benevolent or malevolent ice fey are treated as spirits of the ice and divine messengers.
  In the most remote glaciers of Hyperborea the occasional snow and ice weirds can be found, and these creatures are sometimes sort out by the other inhabitants for advice on the future. In these remote peaks the legendary monastery of the Cloud Anchorite monasteries can also be found, the immortal ancient masters of this place have played an important role in several clashes between the monsters and civilized beings of Hyperborea but they rarely interact with others except in a time of great need. And in the largest glacier of all there are a settlement of the powerful and skilled Midgard dwarves, who the greatest arctic dwarven smiths visit to perfect their craft.
  In addition to these creatures there are numerous fairie folk such as the domovoi (CG small fey), frost folk (usually evil), rimefire eidolons (fey, CG), oreads, rusalkas (fey, usually CN), and the aforementioned uldra and yuki-no-ona, who as is the tradition of the fey folk are loosley led by a fairie court consisting of the eldest and most potent fairies. The fairie court has a reasonably friendly relation with the ice elves and the arctic gnomes, and are more favourably disposed to arctic dwarves than is usual because the arctic dwarves ice carving is far less destructive to the nature of the area.
  There are also visitors from the elemental planes from portals to the planes of air, water and ice, high in the mountains, such as the qorrashi genie and various elementals, which the races of Hyperborea occasionally magically bind or strike deals with for service.
   Monsters and animals like ice toads, giant ravens, and yeti, that serve as both allies/servants and enemies to all races. The strange intelligent bear-like magical beasts known as urskans also frequently work with whoever they think will benefit them the most.
  There are also snow goblin and snow orc tribes that serve to harrass the other civilizations as well as tribes of frost giants.
  The snow elves of Hyperborea through mystical means occasionally converse with their kindred in Miranda from where they moved millenia ago and it is by this means they have been brought in on the alliance the eladrin are trying to form, and they have convinced many of their good and neutral aligned allies to join them.
  The ice elves of Hyperborea have formidable druidic and wizardly spellcasters, to maintain and shape their ice cities, (of which their are approximately 10, with about 10,000 inhabitants each). In all of these cities several baelnorn exist, guiding their mortal kindred through the dangers of life, and using their magic and ancient knowledge to preserve the cities, when the living spellcasters fail. In truth these baelnorn practically rule the cities as living repositories of knowledge and magical power. In and around the cities ice adapted trees and treants can be found as can the usual elven pets/companions, cooshees and the strange and fickle elven cats adapted to their frozen environments. Although the ice elves are relatively isolationist they have in the past helped the humans of the area when they were under threat by snow goblins and orcs and as such have a tenuous alliance with these folk.
  The gnomes live in small collections of burrows beneath the ice, each settlement guided by the eldest living gnome, usually a druid, bard or sorceror. These gnomes are strange even by the standards of the gnomes of warmer climates and are hard to tell apart from the fey urdra who they are said to be distantly related to.
  The glacier, arctic and Midgard dwarves have similar dwellins, carved into the hearts of mountains and gigantic frozen glaciers. The arctic dwarves have potent innate magical abilities related to the frost and often serve as counsellers and mystics in the glacier dwarf communities. These cities are culturally similar to the dwarven cities of the Flaanesse although the difficulty of surviving and their ice focus means they get along much better with the elves of the area.
  The Midgard dwarves (long ago immigrants from Ysgard) have their own settlements separate from the other dwarves and have a more relaxed society, although they are dedicated to their craft and can forge potent magical weapons without knowledge of spells.

  (Notes on Ye'Cind from Kalanyr)

  Ye'Cind was once a skilled elven wizard and master bard until his performance in front of agents of the Seldarine provoked Corellon Larethian to grant him divinity.
  Allies include Olidammara, Lydia, and the good powers of the Seldarine.

  (Notes on the Alliance of the Mare Mysticum from Kalanyr)

  Mare Mysticum

Proper Name: Mare Mysticum Alliance
Ruler: The Court of Winter Moons; Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons (NG female elf Cle3/Sor10), and her consort, the illustrious Wae Sinde (actually the demigod Ye'Cind in disguise), and administered by her son, Vin Barros, Prince of Elvenkind (CG male elf Brd7)
Government: Hereditary feudal monarchy consisting of only elves, few half-elves, and many sylvan and fey races.
Capital: Coronel
Major Towns: Coronel (pop 3,000), Meadow (pop 8,000)
Provinces: The Kingdoms of the Marches (21 major fiefs governed by Marchwards), the Elven Forest (a protectorate enforced by ancient treats and many powerful sylvan races), the Faerie Court (a separate court within the Court of Winter Moons consisting solely of fey), the Temple of Sehanine (clerics under the semi-autonomous rule of Wae Sinde), and the thirteen remaining districts of the Elven Nation of Miranda (referred to as Mystics)
Resources: Foodstuffs, cloth, rare woods and spices, horses, gems I-IV, musical knowledge
Coinage: Coronel (pp), queen (gp), moon (sp), and song (cp)
Population: 850,000 - Fey 60% (half-fey elves 20%, thorns 13%, spriggans 11%, satyrs 10%, petals 10%, dryads 9%, grigs 8%, nixies 5%, pixies 3%, redcaps 2%, sirines 2%, nymphs 2%, shimmerlings (uncounted)), Half-elf 25%, Elf 20% (faerie 65%, gray 20%, high 15%, wild 5%), 3% Treant, 1% Halfling, 1% Human
Languages: Sylvan, Elven, Suloise (Celestial Imperium dialect)
Alignments: CG, CN, NG*
Religions: Elf Pantheon (mostly Seharine and Ye'Cind)
Allies: Celestial Imperium (trade), Gigantea (trade with the Titans and fey), Hyperborea (ties with the snow/ice elves who have migrated there).
Enemies: Fireland
History: See flavor text
Conflicts and Intrigues: I wrote this up for the 5th IR, that should be sufficient conflict and intrigue.

Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.

Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.

The Mare Mysticum Alliance

For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and ages ago the evil titans of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.

Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Despite this fair success the Empire of Lynn remains an independent state and is the closest potential threat to Miranda, although currently relations are not hostile.

Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.

The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.

The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassadors to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. There has never been an embassy for the Empire of Lynn, all such conversations having been between intermediaries such as the Marchward kings. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors.

[/sblock]

KNIGHT OTU

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) olifran@gmx.de
PC: Half-fiend red dragon
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Cult of Ashardalon - these represent a few dragons, a sizeable force of half-dragons, a sizeable force of demons, a very large force of potent and lesser undead, and a very large force of servitors of all kinds.

- The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Ahlissa, Atirr, Bellport, Central Great Kingdom, Coastal Great Kingdom, Duntsey, Eastern Great Kingdom, Devenwood, Eastfair, Edgefield, Gull Cliffs, Kaport Bay, Lendore Coast, Lone Heath, North Province, Northeastern Great Kingdom, Northern Great Kingdom, Prymp, Rel Astra, Rel Deven, Southeastern Great Kingdom, Southern Great Kingdom, Southwestern Great Kingdom, Western Great Kingdom, Winetha) - these represent sizeable forces of fiends of all types, extremely large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, sizeable forces of constructs, large forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor - this lawful evil knightly order represent a sizeable force of potent humans and demihumans.
- The Sea Barons (Asperdi Isle, Eastisle, Fairisle, Isle of Serpents, Oakenisle) - these represent large forces of humans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- Medegia - this realm, completely destroyed and depopulated during the Greyhawk wars, has been reoccupied. What peoples it represents is unclear, however.
- Allied Forest Realms (the Grandwood) - this represent sizeable forces of servitor humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, small forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of unseelie

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

United Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa: 7,000,000 = 380 IC
Northern Aerdi: 4,200,000 = 220 IC
Rel Astra & Solnor: 720,000 = 40 IC
Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor: N/A

Allied Realms and Forest Realms:

Medegia: 670,000 = 34 IC
The Sea Barons: 308,000 = 14 IC
The Grandwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC

TOTAL IC OF KNIGHT OTUS' POWER SO FAR: 689.5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BROWN
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the eastern Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The cult of Ashardalon started off with all manners of humanoids, mostly humans and elves, worshipping the Great Wyrm Ashardalon. Ashardalon was much of a force of nature, and his power was great. Yet, he was brought down by the druidess Dydd, wounding his heart beyond repair. The heart remained in what would once be called the Nightfang Spire, and became a nexus of negative energy, transforming many of the wyrm's followers to undead.
With the help of the heart and other magic, the vampire Gulthias worked on expanding the cult, and some say that at its height, it had a nearly unlimited number of basic human skeletons and zombies, and a great number of elite forces, from vampires over mummy monks to wight assassins. The fall of Nightfang Spire was devastating to the forces of the cult, but it retained several forces.
Ashardalon, meanwhile, sought to replace his heart, and found that a demon would make a suitable replacement. The great wyrm bound Ammet, a balor of considerable power, to act his heart. While with time, even this powerful replacement heart began to fail, Ashardalon inspired other dragons to attempt the same feat, becoming the so-called disciples of Ashardalon. Not devout worshippers, or even necessarily loyal, most would not serve under Ashardalon, even if they respect his power.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (lawful good) and Hextor the Warrior (lawful evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom.'

[/sblock]

MELKOR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) kooligar@op.pl
PC:   Gallador the Undying King, Master of the Night Eternal (Emminent class Vampire, fallen Paladin 10th / Blackguard 10th / Necromancer 5th / Eldritch Knight 10th / Archmage 5th, CR 44, equivalent of strong Hero-Deity)
Other characters:   Lanfear Princess of The Dark Moon, Allator the Shadow Prince, Meliana Princess of The Veil, and Garthaur Prince of The Flesh
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Gallador's Concord (Court of the Eternal Night (Vampiric Feudal Nation), capital city Shavarash) - this represents Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon (daughter of Gallador), sizeable numbers of vampires, large servitor undead armies, and large independent undead armies.
- Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes - this represents Ivid (very powerful animus with an artifact known as the Fiend Seeing Throne), very large forces of fiendish servitors and allies, very large forces of undead servitors, large forces of abominations, small forces of human servitors, small forces of humanoid servitor races, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other very strange and unguessable forces.
- Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control (duergar Underdark nations, kuo-toa Underdark nations, troglodyte Underdark nations, other humanoid Underdark nations) - these represent very large forces of evil Underdark demihumans, very large forces of evil Underdark humanoids, and possibly other forces.
- The Sulhaut Mountains - these represent small forces of humanoids, small forces of (now) servitor demihumans (mostly dwarves), and small forces of strange abominations.
- Allied Deep Dragons and Shadow Dragons - these represent a small but extraordinarily potent force of dragons.
  - The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean - this represents large forces of sahuagin, large forces of Ixitch ... (how DO you spell that??), large forces of domesticated sharks,  large forces of undersea animals, large forces of undersea abominations, sizeable forces of undersea undead, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Galador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 6 IC
Ivid and the City of Rauxes: 66,666 = 3 IC
Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control: 300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 252 IC
The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 40 IC
Allied Deep Dragons and allied Shadow Dragons: (Counts as part of Concord)
The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean: 2,000,000 = 90

TOTAL IC OF MELKORS' POWER SO FAR: 391 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLOOD RED
Territories on map: Small but potent on-map territory in the east. Large territories underneath the surface of Oerth in the Underdark.

PLAYER NOTES:

  (from Bugbear concerning Elder Vampires)

  Fledgeling 0-99 years
  Mature 100-199
  Old 200-299 Yrs
  Ancient 300-499 yrs
  Eminent 500-999 Years
  Patriarch 1000+ Yrs

  'Gallador`s Concord: Gallador The Undying King, Master of The Night Eternal is an ancient Vampire who was banished to the Underdark centuries ago . For ages ha has waged a war of conquest and deception, and now with the current dramatic events, his attention is brought back to the surface world!
Court of The Eternal Night: Vampire Children of Gallador, organized in feudal/dynastic system-power is usually based on proximity to Gallador, like generations in Vampire: The Masquaerade.

Origins of Gallador: This history may be found out through powerful divination magic, also may be known by Church of Pelor sages.
600 years ago, Gallador, a powerful Paladin devoted to Pelor, was a Great Champion of The Light, defending Keoland from the forces of evil. His valor and leadeship skills were unmatched, and bards all over the land were creating songs about heroic deeds of Gallador, Knight of The Sun. And minions of darkness felt nothing but dread upon hearing his name. Yet few noticed the flaws of Gallador, for he was a man of great pride, which was growing with each victory, and his wrath was terrible, though always righteous. He lead many sucessful campaigns against goblinoids, having no mercy for them, for he claimed they are capable only of wickedness and destruction.
One day Gallador learned that his entire family, including wife and young children, was murdered in an unexpected attack. He rushed to the High Temple of Pelor and confronted the Archpriest, demanding his loved ones to be resurrected, surely he deserved it as a Champion of The Faith! But Archpriest answered that the souls of Gallador`s family are with Pelor, their happiness is much greater than during their lifetime, they would not return! But Gallador loved his wife and children more than he loved Pelor, and he felt betrayed, for the first time in his life he felt forsaken by his God. Rage overtook him, and he slew the Archpriest, whose blood flew at the holy altar, desecrating it.
Then Pelor himself intefered, sending an Avatar to confront his Champion. But Gallador rejected his Master as a liar and hypocrite,claiming that Gods want only to enslave mortals, to use them in their games. They are allowing the world the suffer, while laughing at the mortal struggles. Pelor`s Avatar said nothing, looking only in sadness. Suddenly, there was more and more blood flowing from Archpriest`s body, and it turned into the river, that completely covered terrified and screaming Gallador. Then Pelor spoke:
"It was you who betrayed your God. Since you rejected my light, I curse you to an eternity in darkness, you shall never again walk in the light of the sun! You will have ages to reconsider your foolishness, and you will be forced to steal the life of others to feed the void inside you, pathetic existence of a parasite!"
So died Gallador the Paladin, and Gallador the Vampire Lord was born. Pursued by his former friends and allies, he escaped to the Underdark, swearing that he will one day revenge himself against false Gods and their pathetic followers. He has never been seen again in the outside world...'

  (updated information on the Empire of the Sahuagin, from Melkor)

   Emperor Sarkhor the 5th has been turned into a Vampire, alongside Royal Court. He allied himself with Lord Gallador, joining his Concord. The Priests of Sekolah are being purged without mercy, defenseless after losing contact with their God. Strange new machines are being created in the cities of the Ocean depths, and there are rumors of Undeath armies being raised.

[/sblock]

NAC MAC FEEGLE

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) estickgold@gmail.com
PC: Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30th level, lawful neutral
Artifacts: Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (Psionic Artifact)

Powers:

- The Kabalim - these represent a small, but extremely potent group of psionic beings of varied races led by the Psionic Circle.

  Areas under the control of the Kabalim:

- The Iron League (Idee Coast, Idee Valley, Iron Gate, City of Irongate, Grayflood, Menowood, Onnwal, Pitchfield, Reiu Hills, Reiuwood, County of Sunndi, Hestmark Highlands, Dullstrand) - these represent large forces of demihumans, large forces of humans, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The County of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly elves), large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie
- The Principality of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and sizeable forces of faerie
- Allied Forest Realms (the Menowood, the Reiuwood) - these represent small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.
  -  The Isle of the Phoenix - this mystical (and enormous) island half-way across the Solnor (apparently) represents large forces of oeridian humans, large forces of demihumans, large forces of druids and treants, large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of sentient trees and plants, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces. 

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Kabalim: (unknown) = N/A
Dullstrand: 50,000 = 2,6 IC
Idee Coast: 90,000 = 5 IC
Idee Valley: 110,000 = 6 IC
City of Irongate: 150,000 = 9 IC
Iron Hills: 40,000 = 2 IC
Grayflood: 0 = 0 IC
Onnwal: 170,000 = 8 IC
Hestmark Highlands: 40,000 = 1.6 IC
Reiu Hills: (Counts as a part of Idee/Sunndi)
County of Sunndi: 250,000 = 12 IC
The County of Ulek (all territories on-map) 670,000 = 34 IC
The Duchy of Ulek (all territories on-map) 554,000 = 30 IC
The Menowood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Rieuwood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Isle of the Phoenix: 3,600,000 = 200 IC

TOTAL IC OF NAC MAC FEEGLES' POWER SO FAR: 310.2 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Nac Mac Feegles' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: GREYISH-BLUE
Territories on map: on-map areas in the southeast Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Kabalim are a group of vastly powerful psions based in what is now the Iron League. The Kabalim as an organization date back far further than that, however, and indeed the history of the revolt in Irongate is also part of the history of the Kabalim. Origins of the Kabalim are unknown, but they have been in the south of the Great Kingdom since its creation. It has been theorized that they were refugees from the Baklunish Empire or perhaps the Suel Imperium, but if records of their early home exist, then they are kept secret.
It was the Kabalim that fomented the rebellion of the Iron League against the Great Kingdom, and once this had been done they took steps to keep their investment secure. Every spy sent into the League disappeared mysteriously, every informer returned with false intelligence or turned traitor and spilled their information to the League. On the other side, League armies seemed to know exactly what the plans of their enemies were, and made good use of this information. Meanwhile, the Kabalim worked.
The Kabilim have one purpose, one goal, one ideal. They intend to attain the power of gods. The Kabalim long believed that none of the gods of Greyhawk truly ruled with justice or wisdom, condemning them as foolish and uninterested in humanity. The removal of Flanaess from the multiverse simply made them more sure of their cause. The races of Flanaess needed gods, and they intended to become them.
The Kabalim is led by a circle of eight psions of incredible power, who devote their time and energy only to their task of divine ascension. This circle is headed by a human man known as Sephir, a telepath of unimaginable skill, said to have been able to probe the minds of the gods themselves. It is unclear how long the current Circle of Eight has ruled, because their names are rarely known, and they live unnaturally long lives, but it is clear that Sephir has ruled for over three hundred years, and is said to be ageless. Beyond the Circle of Eight, the Kabalim control a hidden network of psionic agents hidden throughout the league, whose sole purpose is to defend the Kabalim's interests by keeping the League powerful.
It is important to note that the Kabalim are not evil. They do not seek power for the sake of oppression or personal gain, but because they believe that someone must take control of what they consider a world without leadership, and they see themselves as the right ones to do this.'

  ' The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.
Curious rumors say that Cobb Darg, Lord Mayor of Irongate, hides a secret related to his heritage.'

  'The Isle of the Phoenix: It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.'

  [/sblock]

PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) joejay1066@yahoo.com
PC: The Wolf God, paragon greater barghest 18 hit dice, warshaper 5 / planar champion 5 / legendary dreadnought (several dozen levels)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Bone March (including Spinecastle) - this represents sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of undead, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, and possibly other forces
- The Pomarj - this represents very large forces of giants, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of humans, and possibly other forces
- Evil Mountain Realms (most of the Corusk Mountains, Crystalmists, Griff Mountains, Hellfurnaces, Jotens, Raker Mountains, and the Blemu Hills) - these represent very large forces of giants of all kinds, very large forces of humanoids of all kinds, large forces of abominations, forces of undead, forces of humans, and possibly other forces)
- Allied Forest Realms (the Dreadwood, the Hraak Forest, the Phostwood, the Suss Forest) - these represent large forces of humanoids, large forces of evil animals, large forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of the unseelie
- The Troll Fens - these represent large forces of trolls, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of unseelie, and other unpleasantries

Notes on population (incomplete)

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Bone March: 920,000 = 45 IC
The Pomarj: 3,300,000 = 170 IC
The Corusk Mountains: 300,000 = 10 IC
The Crystalmists: 1,800,000 = 80 IC
The Griff Mountains: 500,000 = 20 IC
The Hellfurnaces: 2,000,000 = 100 IC
The Jotens: 80,000 = 3 IC
The Raker Mountains: 750,000 = 37 IC
The Blemu Hills (count as part of Bone March)
The Dreadwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC
Hraak Forest: 20,000 = 0.6 IC
The Phostwood: 60,000 = 2 IC
Spinecastle (counts as part of Bone March)
Suss Forest: 70,000 = 2 IC
The Troll Fens: 14,000 = 0.3 IC

TOTAL IC OF PAXUS ASCLEPIUS' POWER SO FAR: 471.4 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: YELLOW
Territories on map: Mountain ranges in the southwest, west, and northeast Flanaess. Small forest regions on-map.

PLAYER NOTES

'In game terms, the Wolf God is a paragon greater barghest of 18 hit dice, with five levels of warshaper, five of planar champion, and several dozen of legendary dreadnought. This is a purely combatant build, with only minimal and passive magical abilities.
For flavor text: The Wolf God is a terrible sight to behold: a 15-foot goblinoid form, most of its body masked in several hundred pounds of urdrukar full plate. The leering wolflike head that forms the helm is, in fact, identical to the true visage of its wearer, down to the blazing topaz eyes. His pride and joy, Grimcleaver, is a masterwork of vile metallurgy. The falchion, tall as two men, has been patternwelded from Baatorian greensteel, morghuth-iron, and adamantine, heated in fires made from the souls of fallen paladins, and quenched in the still-living bodies of kidnapped priests of Trithereon; the bounties placed by the Wolf God on live swanways indicates that he hopes to duplicate the honing of the Angelwing Razor.
The policies of the Wolf God are simple: order is the proper way of the world, and he is the proper director of that order. To this end, he has made common cause with those who are willing to stomach his means: a brutal tyranny which also includes a complicated caste system. To appease Iuz, he allows his clerical castes (primarily bureaucrats, but also numbering sorcerors, wizards, and those with natural magical powers) to worship the cambion demigod (incidentally providing him with a corp of divine casters to assist his armies); to the drow who dwell so unfortunately close to his heartlands, he has promised positions in the upper hierarchy.'

  [/sblock]

  RADIANT

  [sblock]

E-Mail (with permission)  radiant@gmx.tm
PC:  Sanakan, 58th First Claw of the Sikari.
Other characters:  Blackwing, Snowfox, Ratcatcher, Scarface, Darkness, Slayer
Artifacts: unknown yet

Powers:

  - CLAW (The Sikari, legendary defenders and protectors of the Celestial Imperium) - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demihumans.
  - The Celestial Imperium - this represents a vast (but currently in collapse) force of humans, possibly large forces of demihumans, possibly large forces of humanoids, large forces of animals and wondrous beings, small forces of servitor abominations, and possibly sizeable forces of faerie. 

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Celestial Imperium:  19,800,000 = 999 IC (but special circumstances exist)
  The Claw Mercenary Company of the Sikari:  N/A

  TOTAL IC OF RADIANTS' POWER SO FAR:   999 IC (but special circumstances exist)

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  unknown as of yet
Territories on map:   No on-map territories.  Enormous off-map territory to the west.

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'So many worries in this world.
  Ethergaunts eradicating your population?
  Hordes of Underdark denizes scouring your landscape?
  Pesky Paladins destroying your favoured undead?

  Do not despair good people of Greyhawk.
  The Sikari are now available.
  If it threatens you we lend you the best trained troops you could ever want.
  If your man are disheartned we will show them hope.
  If your enemy is invading your land we will protect your towns and citizens.
  If you're too broke we will cut you a deal!
  Our soulwarped warriors are one hundred percent loyal and reliable, can be transported instantly to any location the customer requires and are capable of performing any military duty you find yourself in need of.
  If you are interested in more information or would prefer to view a demonstration, our emissaries are on the way to YOUR capital right now to provide extensive and free council on any possible business arrangement.
Whatever you need, be it a small unit to garisson a city close to riot or a whole army to launch a major invasion, the CLAW mercenary company is your best choice.'

  (further information from Radiant)

  The throne room of the white palace.

  'They called it the chamber of light. Yet shadows moved through it as if they had a live of their own. And indeed they had. Occasionaly one would lengthen out and start to take more form before finally a black-gald human would step out of it.
Some of them had allrady gathered around the throne of white marble. Each and every one of the men and women was slim, almost gaunt. The most striking thing was their hair, contrasting their pale, almost white, skin. One had the deeped purple while another's was blood red.
One after the other had arrived and give has report. It had been the same every single time.
'It is done.'
Now they waited. Twenty-seven had gathered, with arrival of the twenty-eighth their treason would be complete.
Another shadow split open, revealing the last of their number. His electric-blue hair was bound to tight ponytail behind his back. Like everyone else in attendance he was closed neck to toe in leatherlike suit. The material was covered with armorlike plates of dark crystal and occoasinaly flashes of color shot through them like lightning, more often than not in the same color as the hair of the person wearing it.
The newcomer took his place in the half circle around the throne.
'It is done.'
Like those before him he wasn't adressing the person sitting on the throe itself. Instead his gaze fell on the woman beside it. Dressed like the rest of them she wore her ultra-violet hair short, ending above her shoulders. She met his eyes with her own, far too hard for a girl who looks no more than twenty. The newcomer's voice was challenging, he wasn't happy with what they had done. For an instant both of them had flashes of psionic power lighting up and in the end he bowed his head.
  She turned away from them, not able to face their accusing stares any more. The rules were absolute, her orders would never be questioned. But that also meant it was her and her fault alone that their honor was lost forever.
Even in the depth of their fall she had to admire the effiency of her followers. They call her Sanakan, a word that could be roughly translated as 'intruder' in the common language. Like every other person in this room she had given up her real name long ago.
She is the 58th first claw of the Sikari. And the first to break their ancient oath.
'You know what to do. Leave me now.'
With an almost apoligizing look she turns to figure sitting on the throne room.
- we are saving the imperium my lord. I hope you have no objections -
A knife of black crystal is sprouting from the old and regal lookin man's throat and dried blood has ruined his white robes.
- Yes, I asumed you would not. -

  The next day atop the roof of the tower of spirits, the highest building of the celestial city and personal refuge of the priest king

  The riots had finally calmed down.  Since the food had run out only the brutal oppresion of the populace by the city guard had kept any semblance of peace. That was the first thing the Claw had changed. Since yesterday every secret cache of supplies in the palace had been opened and for once the citizens did not have to go to bed hungry. Corn and bread stored to support the army during a siege would only last so long though.
The Sikari who went under the name of Sandheart finally reached the top of the stairs and saw his mistress at the edge of the roof. No doubt she was watching as the last fires from the riots where extuingished.
He stopped, not wanting to interupt her. For the first time in days her expression was serene and in his mind it was only fitting.
  Their honor might be gone now but the claw had ended the riots and made the effective fight against the fires possible. The claw had opened that last reserves of food and the claw had exterminated the desease ridden quarters the last night to preven the loss of the whole city to the plagues. They had murdered and killed so many for this but that was the only thing they knew how to do. And someone had to save the Imperium.
  Many called Intruder a traitor, none to her face of course, but Sandheart was still young. He remembered his life before the soulwarping and he understood that saving their home country and people had been more important than their honor. There had been no other way he tried to tell himself.
  The priest king had gone mad after the gods vanished. The bountiful harvests of the blessed farms had been a thing of the past after the divine priests of the Immaculate Order had lost most of it's powers. The White Order of Paladins had decayed and with it the power if the Celestial Legions. The whole country had been falling apart as the wealth and power build on godly favour had vanished overnight.
  Chaos and misery had been inevitable but it was even worse than that. Not used to any questions of their divine rulership the high order of priests had started to brutally suppress the populace after the first riots caused of hunger had started.
  The Legions, scarred witless by the loss of their ever present divine support had taken it as a chance to blow off their frustration and thousands had died then they entered the cities.
They had restored peace for a time but the situation just got worse as the Immaculate Order and the priest king himself did nothing to change the situation. Instead they closed themselves of and prayed for their gods of light to return, abasing themselves more and more.
  Over a year ago they had declared that human sacrifices would be the only thing that could bring the gods back. It had caused more riots and death but even so it happened.
  The Sikari had been there as they had been for five thousand years. Loyal servants of the Imperium and priest-king. Never speaking up, just doing their duty. They had killed the most prominent enemies of the government, made undesirables vanish and sometimes exterminated whole villages if someone suspected the threat of rebellion.
  Intruder had returned from her secret meetings with the priest-king and his council, allways silent and fullfilled their wishes without complaint or hesitation.
  Last month that had changed.
  The first talon, the gathering of the claw's leaders had assembled once again. Silent and serene as allways she had told them of the councils plans.
  'The divine ruler of the Celestial Imperium has spoken. The council of the Immaculate Priests agrees. So it is the will of the gods of light that it shall be done.'
  It had been the ritual beginning of each meeting in hundreds, maybe thousands of years.
  'The gods have not answered their prayers. The sacrifices have not been enough. Only one thing can explain this. The people of our holy country have become faithless and are living a life of sin. The many recent riots and protests are prove of that. The gods have to be appeased. For this reason there shall be a culling. Every third man, women and child shall be sacrificed to the gods, to cleanse our souls and bring back the favour of the gods.
Do not be concerned, we will take them from the towns and villages that mostly suffer from plague and hunger. In fact it will be a mercy. The Celestial Legions will fullfill this holy duty, your Sikari will only have to make sure that any possible organized resistance is crushed before it has a chance to develop.
One day our people will remember this even as a holy expression of our faith, the divine act that brought the gods of light back to us.'
  She had opened her violet eyes and met those of every claw in attendance.
  'This have been the exact words of our divine ruler.'
  Anger had flashed over her expression then and visible arcs of psionic energy flashed over the crystal shards that could form the trademark Sikari Soulwarp-Armor in seconds.
  'My brothers and sisters, for generations the Sikari have done their duty.
Traitors have been assasinated, whole armies have been destroyed in silence of no open war could be declared.
The enemies of our sacred home country have vanished in the night.
So it has been and so it will be again. Go out and kill the enemies of the Celestial Imperium.'
And what the first claw wished the Sikari made happen.

  Finally Sandheart decided that he should wait no longer. He walked through the small door and stood on the windshaken roof directly behind the first claw.
  'Sanakan, the city is ours. Bajou the last priest of the council was assasinated by Blackwing just an hour ago. All their loyal aids are either dead or imprisoned. The ones loyal to us have allready started implement our cover. At least for the time being any word that gets out of the White Palace will be considered the will of the Priest-King. Those who new about us have been silenced. We are now just the new honor guard of our divine ruler.
Even now Scarface's and Jade's talons are on their way to the Legion of Valor in the Kudai province. Right now they are the only one close enough to pose a threat to us. Like all others they are close to insurrection at the moment. Before the night has ended all their organized leadership will be dead. We estimate that the legion itself will stop being any kind of organized fighting force before the next evening and will be completly scattered by the end of the week. Even without our interference doubt that any of the other legions could pose a threat to us and if that changes they will meet a similar fate.
The merchant caste is holding on to our agreed bargain and does its best to make everything appear normal. The mages have been fast to understand the truth of our situation and I personaly made sure archmage Nuruda read your offer.
We've got them.'
  He watched her, as she turned around to face him. Intruder held a holy title. She was unquestioned and had served the order for over a hundred years. Sandheart would not dishonour her by acknowledging that he noticed her tears.
  It was a shok to even see this happening but he would handle it. Afterall he himself could only cope with the situation by not thinking about it. They Imperium had been crumbling, all estimations had predicted a total collapse within a year or two. But now they had destroyed it themself. No military organization worth mentioning remained, food was nearly nonexistant and nothing was left that could even resemble an economy. Their honor had held them back too long, they had eliminated the threat but their country was already dead. As usual the claw had worked in secret, the only thing preventing their neighbors from simply taking the land was the fact that nobidy knew of their condition. In fact the Imperium seemed even stronger or how could it otherwise have taken in an entire mercenary army. But this would not last long. They would find out the truth and descend on them like vultures.
  And that was if the country would not simply tear itself apart from hunger, sickness and rebellion long before that.
  The words tasted like bitter irony to him but he had no choice but to day them.
  'First claw, three days and three nights ago you asked and as allways the Sikari answered.
  The Celestial Imperium is yours.' '

  (further information from Radiant)

  The Claws:

  What exactly are the Claws?
  A Sikari (or Soulwarped/Claw, these names are used interchangibly) is basically a high level fighter/psionic. All their fancy soularmor, shadeknifes, etc, are nothing but fluff. In the end they just do what fighters and Psionics do. In a normal game the power to form your heavy armor out of the shards you carry would be very usefull but in this one it is just a special effect. The units don't gain any power from these things and the rules don't even consider what armor they war or if their cool looking weapon are special or not. So just don't think about it, the stuff is just for flavour.
They fight, they blast stuff with their psi and they do anoying things like turning invisible, fly and teleport. So as your opponents they suck. That's life.
Of course they have super secret origin and tons of strange habbits but I will use that in the flavour text. For anyone meeting them they are first and foremost some strange psi-fighters with nifty powers and no known alliance that are willing to work for anyone as long as you can agree on a price.

Appearance: If you think the Claws are a pain in the ... in combat try competing with one on a date.
They are basically humans but the mysterious process of soulwarping that gave them their powers (and which they never explain to outisdrs, only the fact that only 1 in 10 candidates survives the process) also drastically changes their appearance. They are all slim, almost gaunt, most are a bit taller than average.
They have a pale complexion and their skin is soft, smooth and unblemished. Apart from their specteculary colored hair (sky blue, box red, ultra violet and shimmering purple are all common) they have no body hair at all.
Their eyes are egg white, pastel pink or even completly black without iris.
They are almost always wearing their trademark Rixiss suits. These are made from a material that appears to be black leather on first glance but is actualy synthetic. These suits are covered with thin plates of black crystal that form a light armor. Then a Claw focuses her psyching energy into these plates they grow and fuse with each other to form a very impressive looking full body crital armor. Once charged the crystal glows brightly, most of the time with color of the wielders hair. In their normal condition these suits look finely crafted and more like a piece of art than armor. Then 'extended' they often appear more like crude masses of cristal that burn with the psychic power of the wielder. The form of the extended Rixiss suit gets more beautiful the more control the owner has over his powers.
The newest members of claw look like hulking brutes in this form while Intruder's body armor is finely detailed elegant and form fitting armor that would be a pride for any elf.

[/sblock]

RIKANDUR AZEBOL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Guldan@wp.pl

PC: Iuz the Old, Demigod, human half-fiend Cleric 26th / Assassin 20th

Notable NPC's:

Iuz's mother, Iggvilw the Epic Conjurer, she possesses Baba Yaga Hut.
Drelzna Darkblade, his seventeen years old Suel sister who is an Epic Soulblade.
Captain Ripp O'Hezrou, Elite Hezrou Demon, freshly promoted.
General Sindol, leader of the Black Death legion, Cambion Fighter renowned for his cool efficiency and emotionless calculating.
Artifacts:  Baba Yaga's Hut.

Powers:

- The Empire of Iuz (The Bandit Kingdoms, the Barrens, the Heartland of the Empire, the Horned Society, the Shield Lands, Stonehold, Tenh, the Rovers of the Barrens: the Barrens, the Bluff Hills: the Burneal Forest, the Fellreev Forest, and the Forlorn Forest) - these represent large forces of demons, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, large forces of humans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, very large forces of unseelie, sizeable forces of enslaved demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv, and possibly other forces.
- The Boneheart - This is a special cadre of clerics and mages who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty fanatical, their methods absolute.
- The Boneshadow - This is a special cadre of rogues and spies who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty also fanatical, and their methods also absolute.
- The Legion of Black Death - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demons loyal to Iuz.
- The Black Unicorns - these abominations have either just arrived, or have been magically created ... either way, they exist courtesy of Iuz and his magic.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

2,900,000 = 160 IC

The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

Bandit Kingdoms: 1,200,000 = 65 IC
Horned Society: 1,000,000 = 57 IC
Shield Lands: 60,000 = 3 IC
Stonehold: 220,000 = 9 IC
Tenh: 400,000 = 18 IC
The Barrens: 120,000 = 4 IC
The Bluff Hills: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
The Fellreev Forest: 35,000 = 1 IC
The Forlorn Forest 15,000 = 0.5 IC
The Boneheart: N/A
The Boneshadow: N/A
The Legion of Black Death: N/A
The Black Unicorns: N/A

TOTAL IC OF RIKANDURS' POWER SO FAR: 317.8 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLUISH-GREY
Territories on map: Large areas of the north central Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

  Geographically characterized by lakes, forest, and grasslands, one would think this
place ideal if it wasn't dominated by an evil demi-god. Iuz, Lord of Pain, God of Evil
rules this region from the small kingdom that bears his name and he has subsequently
snatched up his neighbors -- the Horned Society, the Rovers of the Barrens, the Shield
Lands, and the Bandit Kingdoms. Lands further east and west were under his sway for a
short time, but the greedy half-demon has not been able to hold them. Two lands closer
to home, so to speak, that have not been under his sway bear mentioning. To the north
of the Land of Iuz is Blackmoor. Though seemingly little more than a desolate tundra
with few inhabitants, this Blackmoor is just the shadow of a larger, more important
Blackmoor on another world. The secrets of the other Blackmoor, including the City of
the Gods, arouse both curiosity and fear in the old demi-god. Lastly, nestled into the
Yatil Mountains is Perrenland. Whether the fierce-fighting Perrenlanders are too tough
for Iuz, or he holds back because Perrenland was once the capital of his mother's
empire (she is Iggwilv, the arch-witch), none but Iuz can say for certain.

The first to fall was the Horned Society, a land to the southeast of Iuz inhabited by
hobgoblins that had been ruled by devil-worshipping humans. To the northeast, the
nomadic Flan known as the Rovers of the Barrens also came into his domain. Quick to
follow were the Bandit Kingdoms, a chaotic land of shifting political alliances, south
of the Barrens. The last to fall were the Shield Lands, the northern reaches of Old
Ferrond. Iuz covets all of Old Ferrond, particularly Furyondy.

The Rovers of the Barrens, the men of Blackmoor, and the Perrenlanders (though the
latter are not so pure-blooded) are all Flannae. The Flannae are the oldest human race
native to the Flanaess, a people with deep bronze skin (though the Rovers are
copper-toned), round eyes, and dark wavy or curly hair. The men of the Shield Lands
and Bandit Kingdoms are Oerdians. The Oerdians are believed to have migrated to the
Flanaess from Kara-Tur centuries ago, but actually those early Oerdian tribes had been
expelled from the Celestial Imperium as undesirables (ironic, considering what a
lasting presence the Oerdians have had everywhere else on Oerik). The Land of Iuz is
populated mainly by orcs, goblins, and other humanoid monsters.

The Empire of Iuz is bordered to the north by the Barren Wastes that make up the coast
of the Icy Sea. To the east, beyond the Fellreev Forest are the Flan lands surrounding
the Thillonrian Peninsula. To the southeast, beyond the Nyr Dyv (Lake of Unknown
Depths) are the Urnst states that were once the frontier of the Great Kingdom. To the
south is Furyondy, one-time capital of Old Ferrond, and Iuz's fiercest enemies. To the
west is the Vesve Forest and the Yatil Mountains, where elves and men respectively
resist Iuz's forces. To the northwest, beyond the coniferous Burneal Forest, is the
Land of Black Ice (a magically frozen landbridge to the arctic, literally made of
black ice).

[/sblock]

SOLLIR

[sblock]

E-Mail:  (withheld until Sollir gives his permission)
PC:   Arch-Merchant Glu'boise, potent Mercane (Mercane Diviner 10th / Loremaster 10th / Epic Loremaster 15th, lawful neutral), Minister of Foreign Relations for the Combined Merchant's Guild, current (temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn.
Artifacts:  unknown yet

Powers:

  - The Empire of Lynn - this represents an extraordinarily large force of necropolitans (a special kind of undead) and possibly other forces. 

POPULATION AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 484 IC

TOTAL IC OF SOLLIRS' POWER SO FAR:  484 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  UNKNOWN
Color desired by Sollir:  UNKNOWN
Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Enormous off-map territory to the west, see (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif)

PLAYER NOTES:

  I am here to assert that the peoples populating the land of Lynn are none other than Necropolitans (a brand of skeletons mantaining all their intelligence from their previous lives and can be of any alignment, stats can be found in Libris Mortis). Their society is similar to an ancient oriental one-with a twist-their power structure consists of a dynasty that spans nearly a dozen generations of their people turned to undead. It is common knowledge that the people of Lynn had made a pact with some extraplanar power in exchange for a brand of immortality, and what they got was the secret of transforming one into a Necropolitan. Since then they have preserved the most worthy of each generation, only transforming their people after they have given birth to a number of children and proven their mental maturity. As a price for their pact was the overall control of the nation, and this control has since been passed between a number of hands in various bargains, creating some confusion for the people of Lynn.
  The ancient Lynnians who made the bargain were not incompetent though, so there are certain restrictions on the authority that the current owner can exercise over the nation. The Lynnians have always adapted to their current owners while mantaining their integrity as a culture, and while used to having interlopers control their government they are not totally subserviant. The culture has recently been stabilized within the last passing owner, a devil, and is now in possession of an extraplanar organization known as the Combined Merchant's League. The Combined Merchant's League's interests span a number of planes, and they mainly deal in real estate, well, the buying and selling of nations all across the multiverse. They buy up a piece of land they think they can sell for a better price-the actual means of bargaining can vary, they deal with gold and gems but also spells, services, magic items, artifacts, creatures, souls, demiplanes, or simple favors like hiring adventurers or using their enforces to eliminate an age-old enemy of their seller.

My PC, Arch-Merchant Glu'boise is a particularly potent Mercane (LN Mercane Diviner 10/Loremaster 10/Epic Loremaster 15) who is a Minister of Foreign Relations for the guild and also the current (though temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn. His job is to cultivate relations with Lynn's neighbors as well as to do his best to improve the overall worth of Lynn for the inevitable time that the ownership of the nation changes hands. He is caught in the Industrial Revolution and due to the planar sealing, has a limited amount of resources he can access from the Combined Merchant's League. He considers this situation a challenge that he can use to his advantage by proving his worth more to his Guild, possibly gaining another promotion up its ranks. However, he does have sympathy for the plight of the Empire of Lynn, but however far this sympathy will extend is unknown to even himself at this time. He likes to make personal overtures of diplomacy, although he thinks himself much more charismatic than he actually is...picture a used car salesman One of his defining traits is the ten magical rings he wears, one on each finger (he has taken the Additional Magic Item slot feat eight times), the rings a symbol of the power he has in and the power of the Combined Merchant's Guild.

I would like to claim an extra Epic PL if allowed, this would be for his bodyguard/retainer, a devil-spawned Infernal known as Galathia.

Picture of an average Mercane below, for a more detailed description, see the ELH or the Manual of the Planes. The alignment of my faction would be Lawful Neutral and it would have the Undead trait.

  [/sblock]

THOMAS HOBBES

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) ternashandrik@yahoo.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Aliador - this extremely secret and ancient nation under the Griff Mountains (and thus, directly under Paxus' holdings) represents large forces of extraordinarily potent elves, large forces of extraordinarily potent wondrous beings, sizeable forces of extraordinarily potent good elven undead, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
- Celene - this represents large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and possibly other allies
- The Lendore Isles - these represent large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of celestials from Arborea, Elysium and other upper planes, sizeable numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of good undead, possible underwater allies around the Isles, and possibly other allies.
- The Knights of Luna - this knightly order is elvish, based out of Celene, and represents a sizeable force of elves and elven allies.
- The People of the Testing - this represents a sizeable force of very potent elves.
- The Theocracy of the Pale - this represents a militant lawful neutral church and it's followers (Pholtus is their diety), large forces of humans, and possible small forces of allies of every type.
- The Yeomanry - this represents large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, and possibly other allies.
- The Church of Tritherion - (need a description)
- The Silver Coins - these are the Good counterparts to the Circle of Eight. These represent a cabal of powerful good wizards, and large forces of allies, servants, and constructs of every kind devoted to them.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Aliador: 2,400,000 = 140 IC
Celene: 280,000 = 14 IC
Lendore Isles: 80,000 = 4 IC
The Knights of Luna: N/A
The People of the Testing: N/A
The Theocracy of the Pale: 700,000 = 35 IC
The Yeomanry: 610,000 = 34 IC
The Church of Tritherion: N/A
The Silver Coins: N/A

TOTAL IC OF THOMAS' POWER SO FAR: 227 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Thomas' power has the Infiltrator Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:: WATERY BLUE
Territories on map: powers in the southwest and northeast Flanaess. The Lendore Isles (just off-map to the east, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif )

PLAYER NOTES:

'There seems to be no one person that will leap out as an uber-PC, except for perhaps the Bard/Evangelist who will be the current leader of the Church. And he will be pretty uber, but not in the Smiting way, like the wolf-god or Iuz. Very, very, very inspirational and diplomatic, perhaps. (Convert! Convert! Convert!) In any case, I have little to no idea how to use the epic rules, I'll not do anything further stats-wise unless someone points out something really appropriate (although he will pick up Legendary Commander and Epic Leadership, for the obvious reasons). Other important PCs will be Queen Yolande of Celene, and maybe the Freeholder of Yeomanry. Not big stats-wise, I expect, but worth noting as a roleplaying thing.'

'Concerning Aliador, refer to the High History of the Flanaess URL and the History of the Elves URL. Aliador is a powerful nation!'

'The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.'

'Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.'

'The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.'

[/sblock]

  UVENELEI

  [sblock]

  Email:  thegoodbar@gmail.com
  PC:  Tempest, epic level human male Paragon Barbarian/Frenzied Berserker / Legendary Dreadnought, chaotic evil
  Other Characters:  First Wife (Kuuma), epic level Succubus Sorceress, CE
  Artifacts:  none yet

  Powers:

  -  The Tharquish Empire - this represents very large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.

  - The Warfathers - this represents a large and extremely potent force of resurrected Ancients of the Tharquish Empire lands:  Tribal warriors of the barbarian peoples of long ago.

  POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES

  The Tharquish Empire: 10,400,000 = 590 IC
  The Warfathers:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE

TOTAL IC OF UVENELEIS' POWER SO FAR:   590 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:   Unknown
Color on map desired by Uvenelei:   Bright Red
Territories on map: No on-map territories.  Large off-map territories to the far west-southwest: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  The Tharquish Empire. Once a vast nation of seafarers, the Empire was one of the greatest powers in the region. In military power, they were peerless, particularly their renowned fleets. They were among the richest of nations, controlling or influencing the majority of trade up and down the Oceanum Titanicum and the Gulf of Ishtar. Their capital, Tharquin, was (in their own opinion, and in that of several of their neighbors), was a shimmering beacon of culture and learning, the glorious pinnacle of civilization. The citizens of the Empire, mostly human and demihuman, lived in peace, under the wise and benevolent rule of Emperor Algish XXVI. The savage tribes that occupied many areas throughout the Empire were subjected long ago, and now represented objects of pity rather than fear.
  That was one month ago. Now, Tharquin burns, the victim of savage rape and pillage. The emperor?s corpse has been torn to pieces by wild dogs and crows, his bloodline erased, and the noble houses scattered. The greatness of the Empire, and quite a few of her subjects, lie broken at the feet of one man, a barbarian chief of chiefs who calls himself the Tempest of Hell.
  Soon after the gods abandoned mortals, the stability of the Empire weakened. When the gods became silent, fear spread throughout the people of the nation, while the emperor did his best to hold everyone together. At the same time, however, the barbarian chief Tempest, seeing his chance, unified the tribes of the nearby islands. With a force of unified barbarians, the likes of which hadn?t been seen for centuries, he struck, crippling the infrastructure of the Empire with brutal raids. Along with his army, however, he brought a new hope for the survivors, for with him rode the ancestors of the tribes, ancient protectors here to take the place of the gods. He offered the citizens of the Empire a simple choice: resist, and die, or join the barbarians, and conquer the world. Many joined his forces, in seek of power, glory, or spiritual guidance from the one man whom the resurrected ancestors obeyed.
  The forces of Tempest now consist of millions of barbarians and former citizens of the Empire. There is only one law: strength is king. The entirety of the remnants of the Empire belong to Tempest, and to his loyal warriors he gives the spoils of war as he deems worthy. The Imperial Navy is now the largest pirate fleet ever seen in the region. Having conquered the Tharquish Empire, Tempest now mobilizes his forces, preparing for total war against any who oppose him.
  The Tempest of Hell: A gargantuan hulk of a man, Tempest was destined for greatness. His body is infused with the spirits of his ancestors, making him capable of ungodly feats of strength and endurance. In combat, his mind dissolves, and he becomes Death incarnate, devastating any creature he encounters. He carries an arsenal of magical armaments, and his whole body is covered with impenetrable armor and stolen jewelry. He is also a very forceful personality, and thousands upon thousands of warriors have sworn to die in his name. Tempest maintains a large harem of wives, all of whom are phenomenally powerful in their own right, for he calls no woman wife who cannot survive for thirty seconds in personal combat with him. Those that survive longer than that are returned to life and granted the honor of bearing his children.

  First Wife: The creature who Tempest calls First among his wives, while she appears as a savage warrior, is actually a demoness of great magical power. She bears the honor of being the only one of Tempest?s wives that he hasn?t killed in a duel.

  [/sblock]

VENUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) mabisschops@hotmail.com
PC:   Ogrim Scarseer; Orcish Epic Wizard, King of Orcreich, the Ruler of the Khanate and the Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Order
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Orcreich - this represents a vast force of culturally advanced civilized orcs, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, small forces of constructs, large forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces
- Lower Khanate - this represents large forces of humans under orcish rule, small forces of abominations, small forces of wondrous beings, small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces 
- Upper Khanate - this represents very large forces of humans allied with the orcs, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, small forces of constructs,  large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES

Orcreich: 7,100,000 = 350 IC
Lower Khanate: 2,000,000 = 80 IC
Upper Khanate: 4,200,000 = 190 IC

TOTAL IC OF VENUS' POWER SO FAR: 620 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: INDIGO
Color on map desired by Venus: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map territories to the far west: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'There is a refence to two nations west of the Baklunish lands. Komal is on the other side of the gulf that has the Sultanate of Zeif. There is also a reference to another land, Mur, where the ancestors of the Tiger Nomads and the Wolf Nomads came from a few centuries after the Invoked Devastation.'

  'History of Orcreich & Khanate

The lands of Orcreich are barren and desolated at first sight. Rocks, sand and little green give these lands a sad and dead impression, which if far from the truth. In these lands the Orc King rules supreme over his loyal and ever increasing servants. Many years ago, the smaller tribes of orcs in Orcreich joined forces to repel the growing pressure from their neighbour lands, being the Khanate empire in the west and the Celestial Imperium from the south. Under the banner of Gro'til Burnblade the once nomadic tribes grouped together and settled down in huge encampments, which became cities, which became bastions of orcs, and a lot of them. The what once seemed to be the everlasting wars between the tribes themselves had settled, and made place for a mutual enemy. Gro'til Burnblade became the first Orc King in the history of the Orcs, and in this time-period known as 'the Age of the First' birth was given to the Khanate Wars.
It wasn't for long that the orcs kept their quiet. Organised and well defended, Orcs started to attack the lands of the Khanate, the lands where Magic waved the sceptre over the mostly human people. With mostly brute force and shamanic magic, the orcs reaped havoc over the simple human towns and cities in Lower Khanate, the lands of the 'lesser' humans. The further the orcs came, the more the resistance grew. Mages from Upper Khanate came to defend the lands of their lesser kin, and years of slaughter were upon the humans and the orcs.

The Council caves in.

With the passing of many years, the humans of Lower Khanate got it harder and harder. The waves of orcs never seemed to end, for every orc slain another two would arise. It wasn't long for the cities of Lower Khanate to be evacuated. The Orcs, instead of doing what was in their nature, didn't raid the cities, yet took control over them. The Orcreich Emperium was growing with every loss that the Khanate suffered, and this news was not something the Council of the Khanate was pleased to receive. Fearing the orcs more than ever before, the Council decided their lives were more worth than their honor, and they struck a deal with the Orcreich; no longer would the humans be the enemies of the orcs, yet rather their allies.
From that day on, the orcs spared the humans, and the humans helped the orcs. The Orcish Arcane Order arose fairly quickly, as human mages of great power begun their training of orcish apprentices. The combination of the Arcane Wizards, the Shamanistic Clerics and Druids, and the brute force of the military made the orcs feared to all who knew them, and those who didn't would soon learn their mistake of lacking intel.

The King has died, Long Live the King!

With the Orc King ruling over both The Khanate and Orcreich, the selection process was no longer 'the strongest orc leads' as was the case before. The human Council advised the King on who should become his heir to the throne, and many King listened to this wise advise. King after King sat and died on the throne, with the Council gaining more and more influence on who would be seated on the throne. No longer was the king just a warrior supreme, but his skill in Magic was of great importance as well. In the Age of the Fifteenth the Council first advised for a full Arcanist to become the next heir to the throne.
With that advise, the sixteenth Age is under the lead of Ogrim Scarseer, the current King of Orcreich.

  Current Situation

Faction Leader & PC: Ogrim Scarseer; Orcish Epic Wizard (King of Orcreich, the Ruler of the Khanate and the Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Order)
The Khanate Council: Group of 9 Human Wizards from the Khanate, who function as the primary guidance council for the King. Their influence on the King is significant.
The Orcreich Military: The Orc King has full command over the Orcreich Military, but he gives his Head of Three the right to command this army when he is unable to give orders, and calls upon the council of these Head of Three for guidance. The Three are warriors of high skill, and would probably have ruled the Orcreich if it was the old days.'

[/sblock]

WILLIAM

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) williamwronald@aol.com
PC: Al'Akbar, Demigod of the Baklunish, lawful good
Hero dieties: Azor'alq, Daoud.
Artifacts:  unknown

Powers:

- Malkuvah Baklunim, the Baklunish Empire, representing all the nations and areas below:

- The Baklunish Nations, Peoples, and Regions (Ekbir, Ket, the Plains of the Paynims, Tusmit, Ull, Zeif: the Bakhoury Coast, the Dry Steppes: the Araphad Islands, the Janasib Islands, the Qayah-Bureis Islands: Lake Udrukankar: the Ullsprue Mountains, the Banner Hills, the Tusman Hills, the Yecha Hills: Bramblewood Forest, Udgru Forest: the (ruined) ancient city of Tovag Barague and it's Standing Stones along Lake Udrukankar: the Mouquollad Consortium) - these together represent very large forces of humans, large forces of demihumans of all types, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, small forces of treants, small forces of faerie, undersea allies in large force from the Drawmij Ocean, and very likely other forces.
- the Isles of Azor'alq (resting ground of the legendary first dynasty of the Baklunish Empire) - these represent sizeable forces of dragons, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of good and neutral animals, possibly small human forces, and possibly large celestial forces
- The Barrier Peaks - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, very small forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Ekbir: 4,000,000 = 220 IC
Ket: 525,000 = 28 IC
Plains of the Paynims: 1,000,000 = 40 IC
Tusmit: 600,000 = 30 IC
Ull: 550,000 = 24 IC
Zeif: 3,400,000 = 180 IC
The Bakhoury Coast: 50,000 = 2 IC
The Dry Steppes: 60,000 = 2 IC
The Araphad Islands: 15,000 = 0.4 IC
The Isles of Azzor'alq: 5,000 = 0.2 IC
The Janasib Islands: 20,000 = 1 IC
The Qayah-Bureis Islands: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
The Ullsprue Mountains: 30,000 = 1 IC
The Banner Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC
The Tusman Hills: 46,000 = 1,4 IC
The Yecha Hills: 6,000 = 0.2 IC
Bramblewood Forest: 40,000 = 1,5 IC
Udgru Forest: 30,000 = 1 IC
Tovag Baragu: 2,100,000 = 110 IC
The Mouquollad Consortium: N/A

The Barrier Peaks: 50,000 = 3 IC

TOTAL IC OF WILLIAMS' POWER SO FAR: 648 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH-ORANGE
Territories on map: Some on-map territories in the north. Most of the west and northwest territory on the map, stretching offmap to the west and northwest, including islands in the Drawmij Ocean, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'As I ran my choice of a PC past Serpenteye, let me introduce him to you. As I read up on the Baklunish, their history, and their culture, I realized that there was someone who could bring unity to them. Someone who helped them greatly in the days of the Invoked Devastation, devoted himself to his people and the Baklunish gods, founded cities, and was honored by all his people. I claim the demigod Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness, lawful good demigod of guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, and duty. His domains are Good, Healing, Law, and Protection. His weapon is the falchion.'

'The Island of Azor'alq: Golden, faerie, pseudo-, silver, and mist dragons are all appropriate residents. Rocs, giant eagles, and a phoenix or two may also be included. These live in relative harmony, foraging outward for fish, whales, or even for food on the mainland. All are concerned that no rumor of the Pinnacles reach the outside world, and will either strand or kill intruders (depending on alignment and circumstances) if they possibly can. Treasures to be found include not only the precious things gathered by the intelligent inhabitants but also certain orchids and birds-of-paradise. Some of the latter have been bred by the longer-lived dragons and are regarded as personal property. The guardians and treasures of the interior should be powerful (possibly undead), and the exterior inhabitants do not wish them to be disturbed. The isle may have human inhabitants.'

'Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.'

[/sblock]

XAEL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Xael_Xorlarrin@hotmail.com
PC: Mordenkainen the Magnificent, Wizard 27th Level, neutral
Artifacts: The Silver Key of Portals, The Cup of Al'Akbar, the Talisman of Al'Akbar

Powers:

  The Astral Demi-Plane - this represents a very large forces of elves/animals/wondrous beings/faerie living within an almost inassailable haven:  an elven created paradise of lush greenery, sparkling waters, and bright skies.
  - Calrune - this centaur nation (capital Arlune) occupies the entire coastal region of the Vesve where it borders the Whyestil Sea, and represents sizeable forces of centaurs, small forces of demihumans, small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie.
- Chauntosbergen - this dwarven city holds the Clatspurs around, and represents large forces of dwarves, small forces of gnomes, and sizeable forces of wondrous beings.
- Delrune - this elven nation (capital Delpheel) occupies the northern two-thirds of the Vesve, has numerous cities and towns, and represents large elven forces, large forces of neutral and good animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants, large forces of sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
- Highfolk - this represents large forces of high elves, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and possibly other forces
- Perrenland - this represents sizeable numbers of flannae humans and small forces of demihumans
- Valley of the Mage - this represents a powerful wizard, sizeable forces of non-evil drow, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Lands of the Tiger Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of baklunish humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Lands of the Wolf Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of oeridian humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Yatil Mountains - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, and other forces of an unknown an exotic nature.
- The Sepia Uplands - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The Burneal Forest - this subarctic forest represents small forces of good humans and demihumans, large forces of neutral animals, small forces of good animals, small forces of wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie. Large evil forces of many kinds inhabit this forest, in opposition to Xael's allies here.
- The Vesve Forest - this represents large forces of elves and other demihumans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, large forces of faerie, and sizeable forces of humans.
- Morkenkainen and the Circle of Eight - these represent 9 very powerful wizards (alignment and plans unknown) and their small but extremely potent allies of every kind and nature.
- The Knights of the Hart - this knightly order is based out of the Vesve, and represents sizeable forces of humans, and sizeable forces of demihumans.
- The Obsidian Citadel - this is the home fortress of Mordenkainen, and represents sizeable forces of an unknown but potent nature.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

The Astral Demiplane: 2,000,000: 100 IC
Calrune: 25,000 centaur, 8,000 demihuman, 3,000 human, 1,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Chauntosbergen: 560,000 dwarves, 130,000 gnomes (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Delrune: 750,000 elves, 10,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Highfolk: 100,000 = 5,5 IC
Perrenland: 1,000,000 = 50 IC
The Valley of the Mage: 25,000 = 1.2 IC
The Tiger Nomads: 200,000 = 7 IC
The Wolf Nomads: 240,000 = 8 IC
The Yatil Mountains: 450,000 = 20 IC
The Sepia Uplands: 50,000 = 2 IC
The Burneal Forest: 80,000 = 2 IC
The Vesve Forest: 1,200,000 + (Calrune, Chauntosbergen, Delrune: 37,000, 690,000, 760,000) = 110 IC
The Circle of Eight: = N/A
The Knights of the Hart: N/A
The Obsidian Citadel: 20,000 = 1 IC

TOTAL IC OF XAELS' POWER SO FAR: 306 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Xaels' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: powers in the northwest Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'The Obsidian Fortress is the home of Mordenkainen the Magnificent, and is located somewhere in the Yatil Mountains. Needless to say, it is immensely well protected by magic, and probably boasts a sizeable army all of it's own. As Mordenkainen's command center, it is filled with people dedicated to infiltration, intelligence, divination, and otherwise carrying out the will of Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight.'

[/sblock]

ZELDA THEMELIN (AND AIRWHALE) 
(Zelda and Airwhale are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) zelda@dlc.fi
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC.
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC.
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC.
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC.
Friendly relations with Edill: unknown = unknown IC (and Edill is not claimed)
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC.
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC.
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC.

TOTAL IC OF ZELDA'S/AIRWHALES' POWER SO FAR: 304 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map, up in Wildspace

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elven Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

[/sblock]

  - - -

  UNCLAIMED AREAS:  IC VALUES:

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg


  RATIK (description)

  [sblock] 

  Ratik represents a sizeable force of rangers and good and neutral aligned humans, small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings (especially swanmay), sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

  [/sblock]

  OLD FAITH (description)

  [sblock]

  Old Faith is a druidical organization, and represents a sizeable force of druids devoted to Beory, large forces of assorted land and sea beings at their command, large forces of land and sea abomination servitors, and sizeable forces of faerie and unseelie.

  [/sblock]

  OLD LORE (description)

  [sblock]

This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

  [/sblock]

  -

  -

  -

  UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (NON-FLANAESS)

  Continent of Oerik:

Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC
Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC  
The Nation of Komal: 3,500,000 = 180 IC
The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC
The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC

  UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (IN THE FLANAESS)

Interior Amedio Jungle:  540,000 = 14 IC
City Of Garrel Enkdal: 40,000 = 2 IC
Ratik:  280,000 = 12 IC
Sable Forest: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
Spikey Forest: 12,000 = 0.4 IC
Old Faith:  N/A  (possible addition to PL)
Old Lore:  N/A (possible addition to PL)

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg

  -

  -

  -

  GREYSPACE POWERS (as set forth by Airwhale and Zelda, including their claims)

  Note:  There are some GREAT claims out there, for any of the new players joining in.  Serpenteye would have to rule on disputed claims and IC values, but by all means have a look!

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/tsroerth.rtf


  [sblock]

  Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

  [/sblock]

  -

  -

  -

  You will note that the IC values given above do not match the IR formula of ((Population x (IC value + 5)) / 100,000)
  A population of 1,000,000 should equal 60 IC, but in the above you will see it does not do so.
  This is because none of the above territories have actualized their full potential (in their economies, in efficient government, in military infrastructure, etc.)  None of them are fully ready for the current situation in the IR.  
  If any given territory reaches greater readiness, based on player actions, it's IC will increase thusly, moving closer to the theoretical maximum represented by the equation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 17, 2004)

Public Current Events OOC:

OOC information by Anabstercorian concerning a PBP player who is a potential player for this IR, and URL link to that person's site.

  [sblock]

http://www.reality.com/frconten.htm

I was referred to this by a close friend of mine who I've been trying to talk in to joining the game - it turns out he used to WORK for these people.
Long story short, he used to run this sort of game for a living. He's been looking over the rules and will probably have some very useful advice for us at some point, and may even join the game (heaven help us all).

  [/sblock]

  - - -

PUBLIC CURRENT EVENTS IC:

Note: Public current events are just that: public. They are events set forth by players openly on the thread, with the understanding that everyone is going to read the post. And also the assumption that IC everyone could find out what was happening pretty easily.


Concerning the Nyr Dyv Summit, proposed by Anabstercorian

[sblock]

(From Anabstercorian)

The Nyr Dyv Summit will be held at the beginning of Turn 1. It's purpose is to divide the Nyr Dyv amongst the Empire of Iuz, the Triumvirate Rebellious, the League of Athyr, and Greater Nyrond. The Empire of Iuz (Rikandur Azebol), the Triumvirate Rebellious represented by Lord Robilar, (Anabstercorian), the League of Athyr (Eluvan), and King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond will be involved. Any water-living sentient natives of the Nyr Dyv, should they wish to participate (as I imagine they would) should be represented either by Serpenteye or by another, impartial player of Serpenteye's choice interested in doing so.

(from Bugbear IC)

A Letter to Queen Eclavdra of the Drow

After much consideration King Rhynnon and the High Councel of Greater Nyrond has agreed that the Drow concerns along the Underdark bordering the Nyr Div are valid, and it would be unjust to exclude them from a conference which includes such nations as the Empire of Iuz and the Triumvate.
King Rhynnon would like to formaly invite the Drow to participate in the Nyr Div Summit in Rel Astra. All we ask is that you obey our laws while in our land.
(from Edena_of_Neith)

Eclavdra has accepted King Rhynnon's invitation - he is hosting that conference - and will be attending.

[/sblock]

Concerning events in Devilish's power, Acererak and the Solistarim

[sblock]

Dark Covenant : Part One

Tamryn ducked behind a column as the floating skull shot fire from its gem-encrusted eyes. The stream of flames struck the spot he leapt from and charred the rocky debris. To Tamryn?s eyes, the fiery blaze looked a diseased violet color, though he guessed it should be orange. All the hue in the room was altered by a silky purple light that emanated from a giant crystal sphere in the center of the room. This unholy device hummed and flailed gray tendrils of ash into the air, while feathery figurines drifted within the sphere?s belly.

?Ced, by the Seven, get out of here! I?ll hold it off,? Tamryn called out.

He knew the thief was somewhere among the rubble in the room. For once, Tamryn didn?t look down on the thief?s tendency to vanish during battle. Four of his comrades lay dead and drained around the room and withdrawal was the best option now. The skull, this demi-lich, proved deadlier than the sages had insisted.

?PALADIN?? gasped a powdered voice from the skull. ?PALADIN. GIVE YOURSELF TO ME AND WE CAN END THIS GAME. YOU PROLONG THE INEVITABLE.?

Tamryn panted and focused himself. He could not hear the skull move but could guess how long it would take to come to him. With the black funnel that emanated from its mouth, it sucked out the souls of four people who Tamryn had spent most of his life with. His heart slowing down a bit and resolve cleared, he stepped out from around the column, sword held high and charged the demi-lich. Trouble was, the demi-lich was two feet from him when he turned the column.

Cedric Half-foot leaned against the wall of the antechamber sobbing softly. In the next room, he saw the giant crystalline sphere, the demi-lich, the husks of four of his companions, and Tamryn. The demi-lich had just taunted the paladin and was now floating toward the column. Cedric wanted to shout, wanted to scream, but could not find his voice among his terror. He whispered to Tamryn from across the divide, knowing that Tamryn could only hear the blood thumping in his ears at this very moment.

?BOO!? the demi-lich rasped into Tamryn?s face. Tamryn paused, stunned. Was that supposed to be funny ? Did this creature think that a child?s word could frighten him? He raised his holy sword over his back to drive it into the center of this creature, when the giant crystalline sphere bright purple light went dim.

The demi-lich turned from him immediately, and spun toward the crystalline sphere. Bobbing across the debris-covered floor, it bounced away from Tamryn and slowly spun around the sphere.

?BROKEN?? the skull said, more to itself. ?BROKEN FROM THE NEGATIVE PLANE? WHAT TRICKERY IS THIS? MY APOTHEOSIS!!!!?

Tamryn tilted his head at the floating monstrosity. Thank the Seven, he thought. They had given him an opportunity! He heard a whimper behind him and turned to see Cedric, eyes red, cowering in the next room.

?It?s ok, Cedric.? Tamryn hushed, ?the day is ours!? And with that, Tamryn charged the occupied demi-lich.

Cedric?s heart lifted and he moved to the doorway, watching his companion run toward the demi-lich. Biting his knuckle, he inwardly cheered Tamryn as his sword arced high and slammed strongly into the back of the skull. His stomach folded, when he saw that there was nary a scratch on the skull and it turned around.

Dropping it?s intimidating voice and speaking in conversational tone, the skull spat ?Don?t bother me while I?m thinking.?

A green halo of putrescence grew around the skull. Wisps from it cycloned around its head and shot toward the paladin. Drawn up in green smoke, the paladin?s lone figure began to fade as he slowly disintegrated on the spot. Plate mail armor and his blessed sword clattered upon the floor.

The demi-lich spun back upon its creation, heedless of the stacatto of retreating footsteps in the other room.

[/sblock]

Concering events in Knight Otus' power, the Great Kingdom of Aerdi

[sblock]

The time: Some time prior to the Sealing (and after the loss of potential heirs ). The place: Kalstrand, capitol of Ahlissa.
"People of Ahlissa!
I, Jahren of House Darmen, stand here before you with sad news to deliver! Overking Xavener has been taken from our midst by a sudden, unexpected illness, and we have been prevented from resurrecting by an entity of great power."
Yes, Lord Ashardalon is preventing the resurrection of Xavener. The rabble of course should not find out about that ? they won't even know he exists for the time being.
"This is a time to mourn his passing, yet me must be careful! Our enemies watch every our steps, aiming to reveal weaknesses even we might not be aware of, and pry from us what is rightfully ours! Our allies are few, but be assured they exist. In fact, we recently won an ally of considerable power ? Praise be to him!"
The rabble really does not need to know about Ashardalon quite yet. He is not ready to reveal himself, but with the public opinion already set to favor him...
"As you know, Overking Xavener left no heirs for the throne. With his dying breath he uttered a last wish, a wish I am bound to honor. He wished, and with surprising vehemency for his condition, that I shall take the throne, and become the Overking!"
Aren't the effects of a charm nice?
"It is a grand obligation, and one I would not take if it were not for Xavener's wish."
Hah!
"Hear, and mourn: The Overking is dead!"

And now there should...

And it did happen: A few voices first. They didn't count, they were paid voices. But more and more joined into the chant, and with every voice, the crowd grew more enthusiastic. "Long live the Overking!" they shouted. They praised the new ally, despite not knowing his nature. Overking Jahren stood and watched the crowd getting infected with the enthusiasm planted by a few voices who were paid for yelling what they yelled. Of course many were loyal servants, but a few were not. Those few had to vanish in the near future, lest they spilled secrets not yet meant to be spilled.

  [/sblock]

Concerning events in Williams' power, the nation of Al'Akbar

[sblock]

'(A note on calendars: Serpenteye said this IR starts 20 years after the end of the Greyhawk wars. This would be in Common Year 604, 1248 Oeridian Record, 6119 Suloise Dating, 5066 Olven Calendar, 3263 Baklunish Hegira, and 2754 Flan Tracking. I presume we will begin in the first month of the new year. So, I suspect that the events must occur late during the month of Sunsebb in CY 603/BH 3262. I used the History of Oerth link to set a date for the Twin Cataclysms. Edena, maybe include the calendars in the first post.)
Early in the morning, in Kankar on the shores of Lake Udrukankar, the call to prayer is heard from the mosques, minarets, and temples. The Mahdi of the Steppes turns to address the crowds of the faithful and curious onlookers. He opens his mouth to speak but his words are interrupted by the sound of distant thunder from the timeless stones of Tovag Baragu.
In a flash of light, a man on a ki-rin appears followed by a throng of celestials and genies of various sorts. With startling swiftness, the horde rides to the maket square of Kankar. The rider and the ki-rin, its scales and hoves blazing with light, swoop low above the crowd as he blows a ram's horn. The celestial horde picks up the tune on their horns, whose sounds echo in the streets and towers of kankar. The man on the celestial horse gazes kindly on the people below him. He is tall and thin. Piercing hazel eyes, rare among the Baklunish, gaze out from beneath a face with kindly features, framed by dusky brown hair and well trimmed beard. His robes and garments are the white of mountain snow, the blue of the summer skies, and the gold of the noonday sun. An eight-pointed star of platinum with a chain of gold and pearls hangs from his neck. In his right hand is a golden cup, set with sapphires, rubies, diamonds, and emeralds, shining brightly. A brighter light surrounds the man himself, extending like a halo past his steed. A shout begins in the crowd, small at first but is picked up by everyone ? including the Mahdi and many of the curious onlookers.
?Al?Akbar!!! Al?Akbar!! Al?Akbar has returned!!? The crowd roars in deafening voices echoing amid the streets of Kankar. Many in the crowd begin to kneel in prayer, and quake. The rider and the ki-rin sweep low and hover next to an awestruck and trembling Mahdi of the Steppes.
?I am honored by the courtesy of thy greetings, my beloved people and travelers from distant lands. May the gods bless and sustain thee in the days to come!! We come before thee on the wings of a storm, only because we have ridden upon its wings. My son, Amal aban Jehef, thou hast done well by the people, whom I love. Yet I have need of haste. If thou wilt, ride with me. There is much to be done before the hammer falls. I shall send word to you from Ekbir, ? the man, nay demigod, says in a clear and deep voice. The words are in Ancient Baklunish, yet all in the crowd ? including those from distant lands ? hear them in their native tongues.
?Stand ready, be strong. Rely on one another and deal justly with your neighbor and the stranger. For a Time of Testing is upon us all. Prepare! Be strong and be blessed, my people. Remember the Prophecy of the Phoenix and proclaim my return! Come what may, I shall stand with thee, my people whom I love! May ye be blessed and protected in the tumults that lie before us all.? He reaches his hand out to the Mahdi, and gently lifts him on to a flying carpet that swoops down from the heavens.
It is only many miles later that the Mahdi speaks. ?Al?Akbar, my lord and god, where do we go? Why have you returned, amid a glorious host? What are the meanings of these signs and portents??
?We go to the Yorodhi, to bring a blessed woman, a Slayer of the Dead, with us. Then to Ull, for the Orakhan Khazuron the Mighty, to Zeif for Sultan Murad among others, to Tusmit for Pasha Muammar Qharan and others, to Ket for Beygraf Nadaid and a multitude in Ket and the Barrier Peaks and lastly to Ekbir. Already they await us. All of us shall soon stand. In the war to come,? the demigod says calmly as the ground beneath him races past at a blinding speed.
?As for my return, the storm clouds gather and rumors abound of war and destruction. Change is coming, and with it good and evil. Soon, the hammer falls, but what form it will take I cannot see. Yet it may be that some old foes shall emerge amid new ones. We must ready the people for the storm ? ere it breaks.?
'The half-ogre Orakhan Khazuron of Ull is a mighty warrior. I have only spoken to him a few times, yet there is something familiar about him that I have not been able to place. What is it, my lord and my god?'
'He is thy cousin 15 times removed, and a true son of Al?Akbar as well.' Al'Akbar says as a shocked look passes across the face of Mahdi Amal aban Jehef. 'Do not be surprised! The descendants of my wives and myself number in the thousands!'
As the celestial horde appears, Al'Akbar speaks to the people gathered near him with words much like those spoken at Kankar. Shortly the horde appears in the City of Ekbir as the demigod?s name is chanted through the streets amid the sounds of blowing horns. The celestial horde hovers in the air, as Al?Akbar and those of many races ? humans, dwarves, elves, gnomes, halflings, kobolds, orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, half-ogres and more - descend onto a high rock set before the in the square between the Golden Temple of the Divine and the Mosque of Al'Akbar. The crowd roars with approval, the sounds of horns, harps, zithers, drums and other musical instruments are heard, only ceasing as Al'Akbar raises his right hand for them to stop.
?My beloved people, honored dignitaries of many lands, and welcome travellers, it is good again to be amongst thee amid the gathering storm clouds. May thou be blessed, and our noble guests and visitors as well. Ambassadors, forgive me for not inviting the noble and august rulers of thy lands here today but I have need of haste. I shall contact them shortly and pray that there shall be peace and friendship amongst us. My people and honored guests, thou hast heard of the the signs, the portents and the Prophecy of the Phoenix. The lives you have known shall change and all shall be tested. Even as I traveled with them, the leaders of the Baklunish and allied peoples in our lands ? have heard what I know of the threats that lie before us. Soon the hammer shall fall. Soon we shall be tested to our very souls. Yet when we have stood together, we have proved stronger than separately.?
?Nearly eleven centuries ago, I sought to sustain our people in the wake of the Twin Cataclysms ? the Invoked Devastation and the Rain of Colorless Fire. Amid the horrors of that time, I brought order, justice, and peace, sheltered the homeless, feed the hungry, clothed the naked, cured the sick, and comforted the bereaved. I laid the first stones of the wall of this city, the city of Ekbir. I believe my duty in this time of change lies with thee, my people whom I love. So, I humbly ask you, my people, if you will accept my rule? May I lead and serve the many peoples of the Baklunish lands -- who are truly one people in spirit regardless of race or nation??
The crowd screams yes, and cheer the name of Al?Akbar. The gathered Baklunish leaders join the cheers. Al?Akbar speaks and the crowd falls silent.
?Thereby by your consent and and that of the leaders of the Dry Steppes, Ull, the Yorodhi, The Paynims, Zeif, Ket, the Barrier Peaks, Tusmit, Ekbir, the Barrier Peaks, the Ullspure Mountains, and all our peoples proclaim: The day has come! The day has come that thou and the world have awaited for over a thousand years!?
A procession of nobles, dignitaries, celestials, and genies line up and stand at attention. A man in ancient armor, shining like the sun smiles proudly as he lifts a high crown shaped like a turban above Al?Akbar?s head. Its jewels shine brightly in the sun, and some in the crowd murmur in awe and stunned recognition as the crown is lowered on Al?Akbar?s head.
?Today, the Baklunish Empire is restored! In the name of our gods and thee, our peoples, I, Emperor Al?Akbar, proclaim it so. May the gods bless us and bless all peoples in this time of change! Let us stand together and prepare for the changes that are to come ? as one mighty empire. The Tree of Life will be shaken, but the Baklunish Empire and all of us must ensure that it stands! Let us stand with our neighbors, with amity towards them but with the strength, cunning and courage to vanquish any foe. Remember thy duty to one another, and my teachings! Deal justly with thy neighbor and the stranger as well as each other. Hear my words and remember this day, O peoples of the Blakunish Empire! We are one and shall stand as one!! We are one!!?
The shout of ?We are one!!? is carried by the crowds, and a voice cries out ?Emperor Al? Akbar and the Baklunish Empire!? in common, in Ancient Baklunish, Low Baklunish, and other tongues followed by cries of ?Al?Akbar!! Al?Akbar!!? Even as the crowd chants, Al?Akbar blows a ram?s horn while pointing as two flags that unfurled. The first is the banner of the Baklunish Empire, not seen for the last 1,096 years, while the second is a new flag. On an orange background is the image of the Cup and Talisman of Al?Akbar with an olive branch beneath it to its right and a falchion on its left. Al?Akbar draws his falchion, shining like the noonday sun, and waves it as he gestures to some of his court. He sheathes the blade and speaks to the celestial horde.
?Make haste, and deliver my messages. For although this is a day of celebration, there is much work to be done. Soon the hammer will fall, but we shall be ready!!! Go, and may the gods speed your journey!!? Several of the celestials, genies, and other wondrous beings bearing heavy boxes and large crates vanish or fly away amid the continuing chants by the crowd.
Across the Flanaess, to the surprise of many, new flags are suddenly unfurled next to the flags of Ket, Zeif, Ull, Tusmit, Ekbir and throughout the Baklunish lands. In the cites of the west, the embassies and consulates of the Baklunish nations, as well as the trading houses of the Mouqollad Consortium, new flags are hurriedly added: the flag of the Baklunish Empire and the flag of Al?Akbar to crowds murmur and gasp in astonishment. Baklunish ambassadors from as far west as Sterich to Aerdi come bearing gifts, while large crates appear before the gates of some cities.'

[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 17, 2004)

I have updated the roster.
  I have placed the information posted by several factions into their roster description.

  The rosters of Radiant and Album X are incomplete, of course.  I will work on completion, but I need their claims first.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 17, 2004)

*I'm back*

Hello, everyone.  After dealing with some computer woes, I am back.

First, I remember that Edena asked for the link to the article by Skip Williams about Oerth beyond the Flanaess.

Here it is:  
Oerth beyond the Flanaess:  http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/tsroerth.rtf

Let's give Edena and Serpenteye a big thank you for all their hard work in the IR!! I appreciate it, and I hope that both of them realize it.

In my next post, I will respond to some of the messages I have received.  Remember that Al'Akbar sent out messages on the day of his arrival.  Using the Greyhawk Calendar, this would probably be the 21st day of the month of Sunsebb  in Common Year 603 (3262 Baklunish Hegira).  This is roughly equivalent to December 21st on earth -- the usual date of the winter solstice, the shortest day of the year and the longest night of the year.

The world known in the Flanaess as Oerth has 364 days in each year.  Each month is 28 days long.  However, in addition to the 12 months there are four great festivals. Unlike many other worlds, Oerth has two moons. Luna, the greater moon, waxes and wanes in 28 day cycles.  Celene, the lesser moon, is only full four times each year.  These occassions mark the great festivals.  Luna is often called the Mistress and Celene is often called the Handmaiden. The moons are worlds in their own right, but are largely mysteries to the inhabitants of Oerth.

The days of the week are as follows:  Starday, Sunday, Moonday, Godsday, Waterday, Earthday, Freeday.  Godsday is the day of worshp for most faiths while Freeday is a day of rest.

The months and great festivals are as follows. Note that I am giving the common names of hte months.  For more details, you can turn to the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer -- which is a tremendous source of information for Oerth. The seasons are those of the central and western Flanaess, which has a very temperate climate rather like Europe.  Winter lasts longer in the north central and northeast regions of the Flanaess, but not in the northwest which is warmed by the currents of the Dramidj Ocean.

Common name:                         Season:            Note
_Needfest_                          Midwinter          1st Festival
Fireseek                                  Winter
Readying                                 Spring
Coldeven                                 Spring
_Growfest_                          Spring              2nd Festival
Planting                                   Low Summer    
Flocktime                                 Low Summer
Wealsun                                  Low Summer
_Richfest_                           Midsummer        3rd Festival
Reaping                                   High Summer
Goodmonth                              High Summer
Harvester                                High Summer
Brewfest                                                          4th Festival
Patchwall                                Autumn
Ready'reat                               Autumn
Sunsebb                                  Winter


Also, I sent Serpenteye a list of NPCs from the LGG.  Edena, if you would like, I could e-mail it to you. You can just make it an attachment as it will be a word document. (No need to cut and paste, just attach the file to the megapost.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 17, 2004)

Please do send me the list.
  My appreciations, William.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm astounded... A little bit angry and a little bit sad, but for some strange reason I'm actually mostly amused by all that has happened in the IR these past few hours. It's funny, the way watching "Jaws II" or "Apocalypse" or "Rambo VI" is funny. Because it's so damn silly.
That's my first reaction. 

My second reaction is; What the hell do I do now? This mess has to be cleaned up and it's not likely to do it by itself. I overestimated some of you when I believed that we had managed to resolve the issue about the Ethergaunts in a satisfactory manner, before it blew up the last thread in my absence. I hoped you would let the matter lie, because that's what I had told you to do. I hoped you would be able to conduct yourself like mature civilized, sane, human beings. But I was wrong. Most of you need not feel targeted by this.

Maybe the fault is mine. I could certainly have handled things differently, but I was working under a faulty assumption all along. I believed I was dealing with adults, if not always adults in age than at least adults in terms of emotional development. You have all impressed me with your intelligence, your creativity and your skill in writing, you had me fooled. Congratulations.

Ok, now I'm getting upset, now I'm the one letting rhetorics take me too far. It's easy to get carried away, so perhaps I shouldn't judge. The fact is, I'm a hypochrite, I'm immature and I'm far too fond of arguments for their own sake. The fact is, I don't want any of you to leave. I want to give my forgiveness and ask for yours in turn. You have all impressed me, and I don't want to lose any of you.

Forsaken One. I understand why you got upset, having your faction questioned and criticized from so many directions. But your reaction was extreme. I had given my approval of your Ethergaunts, I had given you my assurances. You had no reason to feel threatened by their attacks. But you still blew up and got very personal in your counter-attack. I know you well enough to know that this was neither the first or the last time your temper got the best of you. But I also know you well enough to know that you're an awesome player of an IR. Please, don't make me drop you from the game. Try to keep calm in the future, and if you're provoked let me take care of it.


James Heard. I don't know what you wrote or how you replied to Forsaken Ones vitriol, except for your tragic choice of leaving the game. I knew you were concerned, extremely concerned, about both Forsaken Ones faction and the way it seemed the game was developing. You had no reason to believe me when I asked for you to trust in my abilities, and I saw exactly how fiercely Forsaken One answered your criticism. I won't ask you for an explanation, because there's no reason for one now. I won't ask you to stay in the game right now, because you have no reason to trust me. But I do ask you to stick armound, see what happens, and perhaps join in again when the situation has changed. And I humbly request permission to use both your map and your written material in the game. 


Everyone else, thanks for putting up with my shoddy rulings and charmless personality. Thank you for staying even when the discussion gets ugly. Thank you all for your contributions and for making the mere preparation-threads to this game far longer and more interesting than most of the pbp-games out there .  I love you all.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2004)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, what are level gaps for NPC`s in my faction? 7 Nosferatu Princes(some where introduced in my posts-including Lanfear Princess of The Dark Moon, Allator the Shadow Prince, Meliana Princess of The Veil, Garthaur Prince of The Flesh), most powerful children of Gallador, are Ancient category vampires, around 400-500 years old, so a level between 20-25 would make sense to me, and they also developed greater Vampire powers than the basic template shows. Below them are 30 Dukes, 120 Counts, around 300 Barons, and over 1500 Knights( at least 5th level, since this is the requirement for Vampire template).- races are mostly human and Drow, some Duergar, other humanoids are rarely made into Vampires, though Vampire Spawn is more varied.




That looks good.



			
				Radiant  said:
			
		

> @Serpenteye: I've sent you a mail with a first rough idea how my faction could work. If it is not possible or balanced I will switch to another. Tons of ways how to use mercs.




I didn't get the mail. Could you post it here? (or is it secret?)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 17, 2004)

IC: 
*Iuz, with  "holy" expression, extends his signet ring for You to allow humbly kiss on his whithered hand. He's looking almost like saint now, full of goodwill and calmness.*

All who will flee from the field of battle, and all who defy Us shall recive blessing of the death of thousand cuts. Made with dull spoon, and a lot of salt.  

*Hearty laugh filled the throneroom.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC:
I'm sorry again ... because after reading all that followed my enraged post I know that I shouldn't throw TFO and James in the same sack, and spat at them without real reason. I ... apologise both of You, excuses are worthless, I should interfere ... if at all, in mature and reasonable way. Then I will write again, please ... if anyone will have troubles with other one of us, just notify DM and that person trough @mail.

Why make others suffer needlessly ? If there is problem, We are all here to offer advices, if one will ask for it. End of topic for me. I offer free advice of solving , in game, problems concerning in game behaviors. I was DM for long time so I have some practice. 

Melkor, I humbly remind Thee that we have still unfinished conversation.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2004)

Edena, I tried replying to your E-mail (twize) but didn't get trough.


----------



## Xael (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a mixed feelings about this game now. I'm still looking forward to gaming itself, but there has been a radical change in the mood. I can say that I haven't seen such amount of ridiculous childishness in a long time, than what I saw in the last thread in The Forsaken One's posts. And I can also say that, we're it in any way in my power to decide, I'd have kicked him out. But this is Serpenteye's game, and he's chosen to give him another chance. 

 I seriously considered announcing that I'm quitting this game after I read that TFO could stay in. I now have a very strong opinion about him, and I doubt it's going to change anytime soon. Fortunately this isn't normal pbp game, so I can probably manage to be in the same game with him, so I'd still like to play, if that's possible. 

*If* he can behave himself from now on. Otherwise it's one of us out. Period.



  Sorry to keep dragging the bad mood in this thread, but I had to say something.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> If he can behave himself from now on. Otherwise it's one of us out. Period.



When it rains it pours.

And obviously I'm far from beying the only one whos taking this to seriously. Everyone's post regarding this "incident" has been far from that like an adult and without insults themselves.

So pitty f*cking please with sugar on top. Quite the hypocracy.

Thanks.


----------



## Xael (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm almost afraid to anwer.



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> And obviously I'm far from beying the only one whos taking this to seriously. Everyone's post regarding this "incident" has been far from that like an adult and without insults themselves.



 On the contrary, I'm starting to think that your problem is not taking this seriously enough. And if there have been insults, the worst and most I've seen are in your posts. Or do you disagree with that?


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> I'm almost afraid to anwer.
> 
> 
> On the contrary, I'm starting to think that your problem is not taking this seriously enough. And if there have been insults, the worst and most I've seen are in your posts. Or do you disagree with that?




guys, could you try not to get this thread closed before I even had time to post my answer to serpenteye. Thanks.


----------



## Xael (Dec 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> guys, could you try not to get this thread closed before I even had time to post my answer to serpenteye. Thanks.



 I believe we're both trying.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 17, 2004)

OOC:
Hi guys !
I realised that I forgot to mention something, that should occur during the Nyr Dyv Summit. Sorry folks.  

Xael, we couldn't change other people without denying them their free will.
Have trust in oud DM that he can handle the situation, like most of us, and be patient. 

IC:
Black clouds gathered over the Fuoryndy's capital, nightmarish shapes appearing in turbulent vapours. Sleeping city below was absolutely unaware of terrible power gathering above it. Strike of lighting, showed small speck in the center of growing turbulence. A small person ? Another lighting displayed rags and ragged robes floating around humanoid figure ... and that it were missing one hand. In darkness between  the lighting strikes, a speck of red light appear on the face of the figure ... just as one of her's eyes were glowing balefully. Wicked words, that air itself were shaking from the vile power within them, were chanted madly by mysterious person. One wiolent gesture ended the chant ... and the clouds exploded into every direction, reaching quickly beyond horizon. Heavy clouds, swirling violently suddenly shoved over themselves a multitude of bright specks, growing in number as they were descending downwards past the maniacally cackling figure, smoke raising from her robes. 

And where the bright rain touched ground, fire started. Within seconds prosperous land turned into the burning wasteland filled with unfortunate few who surviwed initial onslaught. They had unlucky misfortune to know how it is being burned alive. Robed figure floated over burning hell of a land, like some god of destruction blessing his works.

Aaach !

*Everybody in the City of Skulls heard scream of rage echoing from the ... Palace.*

No, no, NO ! I will kill them myself !!! I must do something with that pesky Vecna ...

*Infuriated old voice was dangeroulsly quiet, as if rage of the speaker were  bare building up.*

P.S.TFO, don't start again. _Please_.


----------



## Xael (Dec 17, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Xael, we couldn't change other people without denying them their free will.
> Have trust in oud DM that he can handle the situation, like most of us, and be patient.



 I know that, and I trust Serpenteye. I've said what I had to say, and I'll see what happens.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2004)

> P.S.TFO, don't start again. Please.



I'm not taking every bit of bait and stretching this on and on and on and on.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok, this is getting absurd. 
Forsaken One, I am taking your behavior here as a personal insult, as a deliberate attempt to sabotage this game. If you do not immediately prove me wrong by delivering a sincere apology I no longer want you to post in any of my threads. You will apologize to me and to everyone else you have insulted. You will do this now or you are out of the game permanently.


----------



## Xael (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm not absolutely sure if you meant to include me, but I should probably apologize anyway. I brought up the subject again in this thread, and I probably could have done it in a nicer way or not do it all. Maybe we'd just have forgotten the whole subject, but we'll never know now. The whole thing has blown up in an enormous speed, but I thought that it was a bit too late not to talk about it, so I voiced my opinion about the subject. There's a lot of tension in the air, and I can somewhat understand that TFO is pissed of since his faction got criticized, but I also think that he way overdid it.

  Sorry.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2004)

No, Xael, it was not directed towards you. I'm not blaming you for taking up the subject again, after all it was I who introduced it to this thread (which I had no choice but doing since I had no chance to reply before the last thread was locked).


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I didn't get the mail. Could you post it here? (or is it secret?)




Absolutly, totaly, incredebly über-secret.   

But since I have slept over it I decided to try another idea anyway, this one a little less in need of secrecy.
*note the following is still secret but in this case the players themselves can know of it even if their factions do not, should be more interesting to read instead of just keeping screts for their own sake.*

_*The throne room of the white palace.*

They called it the chamber of light. Yet shadows moved through it as if they had a live of their own. And indeed they had. Occasionaly one would lengthen out and start to take more form before finally a black-gald human would step out of it. 
Some of them had allrady gathered around the throne of white marble. Each and every one of the men and women was slim, almost gaunt. The most striking thing was their hair, contrasting their pale, almost white, skin. One had the deeped purple while another's was blood red. 
One after the other had arrived and give has report. It had been the same every single time.
"It is done."
Now they waited. Twenty-seven had gathered, with arrival of the twenty-eighth their treason would be complete.
Another shadow split open, revealing the last of their number. His electric-blue hair was bound to tight ponytail behind his back. Like everyone else in attendance he was closed neck to toe in leatherlike suit. The material was covered with armorlike plates of dark crystal and occoasinaly flashes of color shot through them like lightning, more often than not in the same color as the hair of the person wearing it. 
The newcomer took his place in the half circle around the throne.
"It is done."
Like those before him he wasn't adressing the person sitting on the throe itself. Instead his gaze fell on the woman beside it. Dressed like the rest of them she wore her ultra-violet hair short, ending above her shoulders. She met his eyes with her own, far too hard for  a girl who looks no more than twenty. The newcomer's voice was challenging, he wasn't happy with what they had done. For an instant both of them had flashes of psionic power lighting up and in the end he bowed his head.

She turned away from them, not able to face their acusing stairs any more. The rules were absolute, her orders would never be questioned. But that also meant it was her and her fault alone that their honor was lost forever.
Even in the depth of their fall she had to admire the effiency of her followers. They call her Sanakan, a word that could be roughly translated as "intruder" in the common language. Like every other person in this room she had given up her real name long ago. 
She is the 58th first claw of the Sikari. And the first to break their ancient oath.
"You know what to do. Leave me now."
With an almost apoligizing look she turns to figure sitting on the throne room. 
-we are saving the imperium my lord. I hope you have no objections-
A knife of black crystal is sprouting from the old and regal lookin man's throat and dried blood has ruined his white robes.
-Yes, I asumed you would not.-_

--to be contínued after I got something to to eat


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey there Radiant.  
  Are you claiming any actual countries?
  There's a list of unclaimed countries at the end of the megapost.
  Some of them are quite potent, too.
  All are subject to customization, since TSR/WOTC never developed them.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 18, 2004)

I, personally, would recommend it.  I think that it's important to have some sort of geological context for your faction - I find it helps you visualize your position in the world.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 18, 2004)

Also it will tell us where to send the checks for your services...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

Album X, also, what claims would you like to put in?
  You have yet to make any claims here.

  There are numerous maps of the Flanaess and of Oerth on the megapost.
  These are mostly at the top of that post, which is one page 1.
  Have a look!
  Most of the Flanaess surface powers have been claimed, but ...

  Most of the Underdark races have not been claimed.
  Almost non of the non-Flanaess lands have been claimed.

  A complete list of unclaimed countries and their relative strength is at the bottom of the megapost.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

LOL, Bugbear.  (evil, knowing grin ...)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Hey there Radiant.
> Are you claiming any actual countries?
> There's a list of unclaimed countries at the end of the megapost.
> Some of them are quite potent, too.
> All are subject to customization, since TSR/WOTC never developed them.




Again spread through all means arcane and psionic:
_As of now the Celestial Imperium has officialy anounced that it has hired the Claw mercenary company. The White Palace and Priest-King himself are now permanently guarded by the the most elite unit of the claw while the rest of the company is currently also stationed in the country. Due to an exclusive contract all Claw units are stationed here while they are not on contract. To show their gratitude for the gracious hospitality of the Empire the Claw units will be available for the defense of their hosts if they are needed. Units under contract elsewhere are of course not subject to this rule and will allways be available to their employers for the full duration of their agreement._


----------



## Album Cover X (Dec 18, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Album X, also, what claims would you like to put in?
> You have yet to make any claims here.
> 
> There are numerous maps of the Flanaess and of Oerth on the megapost.
> ...




Hey everyone... Did I come in at a bad time???

Edena and Serpenteye... Honestly after all the "chaos" of the last few days I didn't know if this was for me after all... But I'm willing to stick it out and see if the atmosphere improves...

As for claims... I thought I was claiming Erypt (to be renamed), Suhfang (based on William Ronald's helpful-post) and the Tribes of Ellaves... Was one or more of those already taken??? So do I add more to my claim??? Before the TFO/James meltdown... there was talk of overpowered vs underpowered... I'd rather not be either... but color me confused as to what is now...

I do have to admit a ton of ignorance so far in this game. I think I understand IC, PL, and epic well enough... but the generating a PC and Powers is what's throwing me for a loop... Is there some template I can follow???


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> Hey everyone... Did I come in at a bad time???
> 
> Edena and Serpenteye... Honestly after all the "chaos" of the last few days I didn't know if this was for me after all... But I'm willing to stick it out and see if the atmosphere improves...
> 
> ...




yeah, what he said. 
Nearly exactly the same for me.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 18, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> I do have to admit a ton of ignorance so far in this game. I think I understand IC, PL, and epic well enough... but the generating a PC and Powers is what's throwing me for a loop... Is there some template I can follow???







			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> yeah, what he said.
> Nearly exactly the same for me.




No, there is no template to follow, just follow your heart.   A detailed stat-bloc isn't neccessary unless you want one, since one on one combat between players is very unlikely. For Those of us who made one, it's really more so that we have a clear understanding of what our PCs can and can not do, than for Serpenteye.

Most of the character write ups I've seen have been around 30th level, usually with some templates thrown in for flavor.  That's not a hard rule though, The Wolf God, Paxus Asclepius' Character is has an ECL of approx. 64, so if your PC seems a bit mega-epic, don't worry about it. Many players havent defined their PCs beyond a name and breif discription.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

the Sikari fluff is now later in the thrad and far more complete than before.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 18, 2004)

It's actually more like 100, given the 72 HD and the LA modifier of the Paragon template.  Bugbear has the essence of it down, though; stat out only as much as you need to get a feel for your character.  I went for a high-epic character mostly because I needed someone with the individual power to rule, with an iron fist, a nation which includes tens of thousands of giants, most of which had warrior cultures; likewise, he needed to be able to back up the tremendous arrogance he exhibits, without the use of magic.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

next newbie question:

How many people are in one elite army? Or does that change depending on the power of people that make up the unit? Since serpenteye said my faction will consist only of eltie units like the ethergaunts did I asume the total number of Claw member should not be very high. On the other hand they are not as powerfull as the gaunts since they are in average as good as they are without any levels at all. So I asume one elite unit of Sikari will include a lot more individuals than an equaly powerfull unit of ethergaunts?


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> next newbie question:
> 
> How many people are in one elite army? Or does that change depending on the power of people that make up the unit? Since serpenteye said my faction will consist only of eltie units like the ethergaunts did I asume the total number of Claw member should not be very high. On the other hand they are not as powerfull as the gaunts since they are in average as good as they are without any levels at all. So I asume one elite unit of Sikari will include a lot more individuals than an equaly powerfull unit of ethergaunts?




Well, If the claw mercenaries are, as I suspect, elite adventuring partys, then I would divide them into units of four to six characters each. so you could say that each epic PL is one Claw Unit. Once SE gives you your epic PL total, you will know how many mercs you have as your disposal.

You might want to let Serpenteye know the average level of your mercenaries. This may help him gauge how much epic PL to assign you.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Well, If the claw mercenaries are, as I suspect, elite adventuring partys, then I would divide them into units of four to six characters each. so you could say that each epic PL is one Claw Unit. Once SE gives you your epic PL total, you will know how many mercs you have as your disposal.




oh, I didn't get that it's epic. I thought they'd be elite. Anyway, I'm just writing the background without specific numbers now so I can just adapt it. 
Regardless how big they might be, claw units are called TALONS. (yeah I know not very creative but I can remember it easily and with so much stuff to keep in mind I am happy about that)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 18, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Well, If the claw mercenaries are, as I suspect, elite adventuring partys, then I would divide them into units of four to six characters each. so you could say that each epic PL is one Claw Unit. Once SE gives you your epic PL total, you will know how many mercs you have as your disposal.




Each EPIC PL is one Claw Unit, or each ELITE PL?  Big distinction, and I'm not sure if that was an error or intentional.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Each EPIC PL is one Claw Unit, or each ELITE PL?  Big distinction, and I'm not sure if that was an error or intentional.




yep, that's what I meant. Seems a bit heavy. I thought they are Elite.  
Still no prob, story is nearly finished and I can just wait till Serpeneye give me numbers.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> oh, I didn't get that it's epic. I thought they'd be elite. Anyway, I'm just writing the background without specific numbers now so I can just adapt it.
> Regardless how big they might be, claw units are called TALONS. (yeah I know not very creative but I can remember it easily and with so much stuff to keep in mind I am happy about that)






			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Each EPIC PL is one Claw Unit, or each ELITE PL?  Big distinction, and I'm not sure if that was an error or intentional.




I don't know if Serpenteye will declare them elite or epic PL. All the more reason to send him the average level. I could see five 15th level characters working together being considered 1 Epic PL.  If Serpenteye rules that they are elite PL Then one 15th level character could equal 1 Elite PL.  It's just a simple way to judge the number of Mercs that CLAW has. 

I think that I said Epic PL because the Ethergaunts were ruled to be Epic and it just stuck in my head.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

kay guys, here's most of the background. Nothing other people would realy know but anyone placing spies should be able to find out some of it over time and anyway it isn't necesary to keep it secret for the game itself.

the story of Sanakan the betrayer:

_*The throne room of the white palace.*

They called it the chamber of light. Yet shadows moved through it as if they had a live of their own. And indeed they had. Occasionaly one would lengthen out and start to take more form before finally a black-gald human would step out of it. 
Some of them had allrady gathered around the throne of white marble. Each and every one of the men and women was slim, almost gaunt. The most striking thing was their hair, contrasting their pale, almost white, skin. One had the deeped purple while another's was blood red. 
One after the other had arrived and give has report. It had been the same every single time.
"It is done."
Now they waited. Twenty-seven had gathered, with arrival of the twenty-eighth their treason would be complete.
Another shadow split open, revealing the last of their number. His electric-blue hair was bound to tight ponytail behind his back. Like everyone else in attendance he was closed neck to toe in leatherlike suit. The material was covered with armorlike plates of dark crystal and occoasinaly flashes of color shot through them like lightning, more often than not in the same color as the hair of the person wearing it. 
The newcomer took his place in the half circle around the throne.
"It is done."
Like those before him he wasn't adressing the person sitting on the throe itself. Instead his gaze fell on the woman beside it. Dressed like the rest of them she wore her ultra-violet hair short, ending above her shoulders. She met his eyes with her own, far too hard for  a girl who looks no more than twenty. The newcomer's voice was challenging, he wasn't happy with what they had done. For an instant both of them had flashes of psionic power lighting up and in the end he bowed his head.

She turned away from them, not able to face their acusing stairs any more. The rules were absolute, her orders would never be questioned. But that also meant it was her and her fault alone that their honor was lost forever.
Even in the depth of their fall she had to admire the effiency of her followers. They call her Sanakan, a word that could be roughly translated as "intruder" in the common language. Like every other person in this room she had given up her real name long ago. 
She is the 58th first claw of the Sikari. And the first to break their ancient oath.
"You know what to do. Leave me now."
With an almost apoligizing look she turns to figure sitting on the throne room. 
-we are saving the imperium my lord. I hope you have no objections-
A knife of black crystal is sprouting from the old and regal lookin man's throat and dried blood has ruined his white robes.
-Yes, I asumed you would not.-



*the next day atop the roof of the tower of spirits, the highest building of the celestial city and personal refuge of the priest king*

The riots had finally calmed down.Since the food had run out only the brutal oppresion of the populace by the city guard had kep any semblance of peace. That was the first thing the Claw had changed. Since yesterday every secret cache of supplies in the palace had been opened and for once the citizens did not have to go to bed hungry. Corn and bread stored to support the army during a siege would only last so long though. 
The Sikari who went under the name of Sandheart finally reached the top of the stairs and saw his mistress at the edge of the roof. No doubt she was watching as the last fires from the riots where extuingished. 
He stopped, not wanting to interupt her. For the first time in days her expression was serene and in his mind it was only fitting. 

Their honor might be gone now but the claw had ended the riots and made the effecitve fight against he fires possible. The claw had opened that last reserves of food and the claw had exterminated the desease ridden quarters the last night to preven the loss of the whole city to the plagues. They had murdered and killed so many for this but that was the only thing they knew how to do. And someone had to save the Imperium.
Many called Intruder a traitor, none to her face of course, but Sandheart was still young. He remembered his life before the soulwarping and he understood that saving their home country and people had been more important than their honor. There had been no other way he tried to tell himself.
The priest king had gone mad after the gods vanished. The bountifull harvests of the blessed farms had been a thing of the past after the divine priests of the Immaculate Order had lost most of it's powers. The White Order of Paladins had decayed and with it the power if the Celestial Legions. The whole country had been falling apart as the wealth and power build on godly favour had vanished overnight. 
Chaos and misery had been inevitable but it was even worse than that. Not used to any questions of their divine rulership the high order of priests had started to brutaly surpress the populace after the first riots caused of hunger had started. 
the Legions, scarred witless by the loss of their ever present divine support had taken it as a chance to blow of their frustration and thousands had died then they entered the cities. 
They had restored piece for a time but the situation just got worse as the Immaculate Order and the priest king himself did nothing to change the situation. Instead they closed themselves of and prayed for their gods of light to return, abasing themselves more and more. 
Over a year ago they had declared that human sacrifices would be the only thing that could bring the gods back. It had caused more riots and death but even so it happened. 
The Sikari had been there as they had been for five thousand years. Loyal servants of the Imperium and priest-king. Never speaking up, just doing their duty. They had killed the most prominent enemies of the government, made undesirables vanish and sometimes exterminated whole villages if someone suspected the threat of rebellion.
Intruder had returned from her secret meetings with the priest-king and his council, allways silent and fullfilled their wishes without complaint or hesitation.
Last month that had changed.
The first talon, the gathering of the claw's leaders had assembled once again. Silent and serene as allways she had told them of the councils plans.
"The divine ruler of the Celestial Imperium has spoken. The council of the Immaculate Priests agrees. So it is the will of the gods of light that it shall be done."
It had been the ritual beginning of each meeting in hundreds, maybe thousands of years. 
"The gods have not answered their prayers. The sacrifices have not been enough. Only one thing can explain this. The people of our holy country have become faithless and are living a live of sin. The many recent riots and protests are prove of that. The gods have to be appeased. For this reason there shall be a culling. Every thired man, women and child shall be sacrificed to the gods, to cleanse our souls and bring back the favour of the gods.
Do not be concerned, we will take them from the towns and villages that mostly suffer from plague and hunger. In fact it will be a mercy. The Celestial Legions will fullfill this holy duty, your Sikari will only have to make sure that any possible organized resistance is crushed before it has a chance to develop.
One day our people will remember this even as a holy expression of our faith, the divine act that brought the gods of light back to us."
She had opened her violet eyes and met those of every claw in attendance.
"This have been the exact words of our divine ruler."
Anger had flashed over her expression then and visoble arcs of psionic energy flashed over the cristal shards that could form the trademark Sikari Soulwarp-Armor in seconds.
"My brothers and sisters, for generations the Sikari have done their duty.
Traitors have been assasinated, whole armies have been destroyed in silence of no open war could be declared. 
The enemies of our sacred home country have vanished in the night. 
So it has been and so it will be again. Go out and kill the enemies of the Celestial Imperium."
And what the first claw wished the Sikari made happen.

Finally Sandheart decided that he should wait no longer. He walked through the small door and stood on the windshaken roof directly behind the first claw.
"Sanakan, the city is ours. Bajou the last priest of the council was assasinated by Blackwing just an hour ago. All their loyal aids are either dead or imprisoned. The  ones loyal to us have allready started implement our cover. At least for the time being any word that gets out of the White Palace will be considered the will of the Priest-King. Those who new about us have been silenced. We are now just the new honor guard of our divine ruler. 
Even now Scarface's and Jade's talons are on their way to the Legion of Valor in the Kudai province. Right now they are the only one close enough to pose a threat to us. Like all others they are close to insurrection at the moment. Before the night has ended all their organized leadership will be dead. We estimate that the legion itself will stop being any kind of organized fighting force before the next evening and will be completly scattered by the end of the week. Even without our interference doubt that any of the other legions could pose a threat to us and if that changes they will meet a similar fate. 
The merchand caste is holding on to our agreed bargain and does its best to make everything appear normal. The mages have been fast to understand the truth of our situation and I personaly made sure archmage Nuruda read your offer. 
We've got them."
He watched her, as she turned around to face him. Intruder held a holy title. She was unquestioned and had served the order for over a hundred years. Sandheart would not dishonour her by aknowledging that he noticed her tears. 
It was a shok to even see this happening but he would handle it. Afterall he himself could only cope with the situation by not thinking about it. They Imperium had been crumbling, all estimations had predicted a total collapse within a year or two. But now they had destroyed it themself. No military organization worth mentioning remained, food was nearly nonexistant and nothing was left that could even resmble an economy. Their honor had held them back too long, they had eliminated the threat but their country was allready dead. As usual the claw had worked in secret, the only thing prevenint their neighbors from simply taking the land was the fact that nobidy knew of their condition. In fact the Imperium seemed even stronger or how could it otherwise have taken in an entire mercenary army. But this would not last long. They would find out the truth and descend on them like vultures. 
And that was if the country would not simply tear itself apart from hunger, sickness and rebellion long before that. 
The words tasted like bitter irony to him but he had no choice but to day them.
"First claw, three days and three nights ago you asked and as allways the Sikari answered.
The Celestial Imperium is yours."

_


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 18, 2004)

*Xael;* I understand your frustration.  I would hate to see you leave the IR.   I think we need to have faith in Serpenteye. I do.

First, I should say that I appreciate the work that Serpenteye, Edena, and others have put into this IR.  I have seen many good ideas, and good writing.  I have a lot of respect for the creativity I see in this IR.

Although the IR is about power, it is about far more than power.  It’s also about fun, diplomacy, good role playing, creative solutions, plans, alliances, and big dreams. There have been important players in different IRs who were not the most powerful players but made a big difference. Mr. Draco’s Psionic League in the 2nd IR and Gnomeworks in the 3rd IR were not the most powerful faction leaders.  Indeed, Gnomeworks had lost much of his territory early in the 3rd IR.  However, he continued to make a major difference in the game.  I think we have to leave room for people to explore different concepts for their factions.  I believe it is important for us to treat each other with respect – even if our factions are bitterly opposed in game.

*Rikandur:*  Interesting post.  However, the Nyr Dyv summit has not started yet.  Also, the action took place in Chendl, Furyondy’s capitol.  As that is Eluvan’s territory, I think Serpenteye will have to rule if you can take military action in an OOC thread against territory controlled by another player. (Mind you, it’s a very well written post. However, it might be best to save it until you are at the conference or afterwards. I 'm not starting an argument, merely making an observation.  It is one heck of a way to declare war if Serpenteye allows it.)

*Radiant:*  Welcome to the IR!! An interesting choice, and a powerful one as well if Serpenteye accepts the claim.  If you haven’t yet, check out the maps and other resources earlier in the thread to give you an idea of where your country is in relation to the other nations.  Also, perhaps you can provide a write up of the culture.  The only feature identified with the nation in an old Dragon article is the Wall of Tsian. So, possibly the country’s full name is the Celestial Imperium of Tsian.  It can be much like China if you wish.  At least now people know where to send the check – although you may well want payment in cash.  (If you want information on China, I can help. History is one of my areas of interest. ) You may want to have substantial non-epic forces as well.

I believe we are still in the time before the barrier goes around Greyspace  (How about the Wall Around the Worlds as a name for it?) So, I think your post and possibly Rikandur's take place after the barrier goes up.  Don't worry, I have to catch up to the time of the proposed peace conference.  (Doing an in character post next.) Possibly the best way to think of this post is that the IR is timeless -- at the moment.  

*Album Cover X:*  Welcome to the IR as well.  I can try to find a  3rd IR post set in Suhfang to give you a feeling of the land as I imagined it. Suhfang would be between Erypt and the Celestial Imperium.  I agree that Erypt could use a name replacement, and you might wish to replace the Tribes of the Enllaves.  (It sounds much like ancient Meroe, Aksum, or Kush in the modern Sudan.)  Serpenteye suggested that you might also claim the Barbarian Seameast.  You could possibly play that like some sub-Saharan African kingdoms.  If it helps, I do have _Necropolis_, _Testament_, and _Nyambe_.  If you or Radiant want to contact me, so I can be of any help, e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 18, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> I think that I said Epic PL because the Ethergaunts were ruled to be Epic and it just stuck in my head.




They were?  I thought that was just something TFO proposed.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 18, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Bugbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, How about this:
"I think that I said Epic PL because TFO (or possibly someone else) said that the Ethergaunts were Epic and it just stuck in my head."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey there, all.
  Radiant, I'm going to put the Celestial Imperium in your claims.
  If you look at the big map, you will see that Venus's power (Orcreich - which is just chalk full of orcs - and the Orcreich allies of Upper and Lower Khanate) are just to your north. 
  You are now in the same position as we of the Flanaess.  You have a potential enemy / potential friend next door.
  What will happen?
  Up to you.  Open diplomacy is crucial in any IR.  

  Studio X, I'm putting Suhfang, Erypt, and Ellaves in your template.  Along with their respective ICs.  I know you are renaming Erypt - when you come up with a name, just give it to me, and I'll change the roster.

  - - -

  If the Nyr Dyv Summit is taking place in Furyondy, then Eclavdra cannot attend, because Furyondy is in the League of Athyr, and they have denied permission to her. (Eluvan's power)
  Even though King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond is sponsoring the conference, and the Triumviate proposed it, it is being held in a city that denies entry to Eclavdra.
  Unless, of course, the League of Athyr changes it's mind.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Radiant:*  Welcome to the IR!! An interesting choice, and a powerful one as well if Serpenteye accepts the claim.  If you haven’t yet, check out the maps and other resources earlier in the thread to give you an idea of where your country is in relation to the other nations.  Also, perhaps you can provide a write up of the culture.  The only feature identified with the nation in an old Dragon article is the Wall of Tsian. So, possibly the country’s full name is the Celestial Imperium of Tsian.  It can be much like China if you wish.  At least now people know where to send the check – although you may well want payment in cash.  (If you want information on China, I can help. History is one of my areas of interest. ) You may want to have substantial non-epic forces as well.
> 
> I believe we are still in the time before the barrier goes around Greyspace  (How about the Wall Around the Worlds as a name for it?) So, I think your post and possibly Rikandur's take place after the barrier goes up.  Don't worry, I have to catch up to the time of the proposed peace conference.  (Doing an in character post next.) Possibly the best way to think of this post is that the IR is timeless -- at the moment.




Actualy I took that place because of it's name. I needed a nation that was dependent on the influence of gods for its survival and this one just jumped right into my face. As I have said before I do not really claim it as a territory, as in I want it's points. As I've written in the background this Celestial Imperium is totaly down to it's knees. The Sikari can barely influence it at all right now. They also do not have any normal forces to actualy hold it. That is why they need resources from other countries and since a small elite fihting unit can't do much beside destroying stuff they intend to do exactly that and sent the payment for it back home so the Celestial Imperium might become something resembling a nation again. 
I expect that I will have invest points into that claim before I can actualy gain any from it.
Not sure about the number yet but I wanted to propose the claim to Serpetenteye like this:
Celestial Imperium (100) potental (XXX)*whatever that was again, pretty high if I remember right. This means that the country does not produce much right now but has the potential to grow back to its old strength if I invest enough resources to build it back up. 
My faction is not realy the Celestial Imperium but just the Claw Mercenarys who try to influence it.

edit: and oh yeah, I imagine the Imperium to be a lot like China, just with a bunch of mad priests thrown in as rulers. But since they're dead now even that difference is gone.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 18, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> If the Nyr Dyv Summit is taking place in Furyondy, then Eclavdra cannot attend, because Furyondy is in the League of Athyr, and they have denied permission to her. (Eluvan's power)
> Even though King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond is sponsoring the conference, and the Triumviate proposed it, it is being held in a city that denies entry to Eclavdra.
> Unless, of course, the League of Athyr changes it's mind.




The Nyr Dyv Summit is taking place in Nyrond, in Rel Mord, not in Furyondy - for some of the exact reasons you've mentioned.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Hey there, all.
> Radiant, I'm going to put the Celestial Imperium in your claims.
> If you look at the big map, you will see that Venus's power (Orcreich - which is just chalk full of orcs - and the Orcreich allies of Upper and Lower Khanate) are just to your north.
> You are now in the same position as we of the Flanaess.  You have a potential enemy / potential friend next door.
> ...




oh great, orcs 
And that this virtually no standting army left. Now I deffinalty have to explain these guys that they can gain a lot more by having the claw as their shoktroops than by fighting against them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

*To Album Cover X*

This is what your template looks like currently:


  ALBUM COVER X

  [sblock]

E-Mail (withheld until Album Cover X gives permission)
Player Character: unknown yet
Artifacts:  unknown yet

  Powers:

  - The Tribes of Ellaves
  -  Erypt
  - Suhfang

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

  The Tribes of Enllaves: 1,200,000 = 50 IC
  Erypt: 6,560,000 = 360 IC  
  Suhfang (all territories)  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE

  TOTAL IC OF ALBUM COVER XS' POWER SO FAR:   410 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  unknown yet
Territories on map: No on-map territories.  Large territory off-map to the far west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  None yet

  [/sblock]

  - - -

  Whether you allow me to put your e-mail up in this space is up to you.
  Some people say this renders them subject to Spam, so if you don't want it up, just say so.  I merely put these up to make it easy for everyone in the IR to communicate with each other.

  Your player character is a home grown thing.
  In the IR, your player character can be excessively powerful, beyond any limits of a standard D&D game.  He could be up to 100th level.  He could be one of the demigods (but not lesser or greater gods) of Oerth.  He could have extraordinary characteristics of your own making.  Be imaginative.  

  Artifacts ... some players pick artifacts.  This means they have fewer epic armies at the start, because artifacts count as epic armies in their own way (referred to as Epic PLs.)  I suggest you take artifacts on a story line basis, and not more than three.

  Your power primarily refers to territory claimed.  What countries do you possess?
  Each country has an IC (which, to simplify, is simply a measure of how strong it is).
  The Tribes of Enllaves has an IC of 50.  Erypt has 360.  Suhfang we don't know yet:  Serpenteye will have to rule on Suhfang's population and it's IC.
  So, so far, your known IC would be 410, plus whatever Suhfang gives you.

  You need to then ask for a color.  After all, this is a game about conquest, as well as diplomacy.  When your power takes over territory on the map, we need a color for it.
  Guilt Puppy is our mapmaker.  And he'll put down your color.
  Just tell me what color you want, and I'll put it down in your roster, and Guilt Puppy will get to it.

  Player notes are anything you want to say about your power.  Note the huge amount of information Radiant has posted above.  I'm putting that in his roster, under Player Notes.  I'm doing so because it describes his power.
  Otherwise, Radiant's information would be lost as this thread accumulated to 500 posts and we went on to a new thread.  And, obviously, I want to preserve Radiant's work.
  So, tell us about Erypt (including it's new name.)  About the Tribes of Enllaves.  About Suhfang.  About anything that you feel up to.

  The IR is not quite a strategic game, like Axis and Allies.
  The IR is not quite a diplomatic game, like Diplomacy.
  It's both.
  And it has a large basis in open diplomacy - where you come onto the thread and post open communications from your power and player character and other characters, to the other powers.  This is the core of the IR, really.

  For supposedly secret communications, type in (sblock), then your message, followed by (/sblock).  However, use [ ] instead of ( ).
  As you can see from the megapost, this will disallow people from reading your posts unless they try.
  For actual secret communications, where you REALLY don't want others to know anything, use the sblocks if you trust the other players not to peek, and e-mail if you don't trust them.

  I am aware that there is quite a lot of secret e-mail communication in progress.  This was the case during the 3rd IR, and seems to be the case again.

  Welcome to the 5th IR, Album Cover X.  It is a pleasure to meet you.
  I ran the 3rd IR, and look forward to this 5th IR, which should be starting pretty soon.
  It was necessary that we set up first, and that took a while.  But most of the set up is done.

  Christmas will mean a break, especially since Eluvan can't be online during that time, but afterwards the IR will go full steam ahead.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

Radiant, I'll just put the Celestial Imperium in your claim, with an IC of 100, instead of it's normal 999.  Serpenteye can rule on that, and change it, afterwards, if he wants.
  So, you have both the Celestial Imperium and the Sikari who are the ancient defenders and protectors of the Celestial Imperium.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

(nods to Bugbear)

  Eclavdra will attend the summit in Rel Mord, then.

  EDIT:  There seems to be an In Character battle all of it's own over whether the summit will be in Chendl, Furyondy in the League of Athyr, or in Rel Mord, Nyrond in Greater Nyrond.  (chuckles - I'll let Eluvan and Bugbear work this one out!)
  Perhaps they would like to hold the summit in Erelhi-Cinlu, the capital of Eclavdor?  

  EDIT:  I've read your entire post above, Radiant.  Very nice.  And you know what?  The Silkari remind me of the taraakians.  I swear it's true.  They were a warrior race of good alignment and nobility (and I would call it nobility, to destroy an army bent on killing 3 million people due to mad dictates from a mad government.)  Are they epic?  Beats me.  They certain are elite, which is one level down.  In any case, let's just saw that the drow cities under the Celestial Imperium know of the Sikari and have suffered greatly at their hands over the long years (the drow, being drow, attacked the Celestial Imperium from Below, and have often fought with the Sikari.)  (Eclavdra, having united these cities in Eclavdor, has ordered ALL ATTACKS STOPPED upon the Celestial Imperium, and since she has been Velsharess there has been peace.)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 18, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Rikandur:*  Interesting post.  However, the Nyr Dyv summit has not started yet.  Also, the action took place in Chendl, Furyondy’s capitol.  As that is Eluvan’s territory, I think Serpenteye will have to rule if you can take military action in an OOC thread against territory controlled by another player. (Mind you, it’s a very well written post. However, it might be best to save it until you are at the conference or afterwards. I 'm not starting an argument, merely making an observation.  It is one heck of a way to declare war if Serpenteye allows it.)




Och, I forgot to mention that it was prophetic dream of sorts ? Iuz were screaming in Dorakaa after it. Sorry everybody thinking that I abused our DM's rights.  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

To Radiant: [sblock]Since Celestial Empire is Yours ... I have important questions for You. 
Is ther any famous school of warriors in the Empire ? Or just CLAW academy ? [/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 18, 2004)

Christmas will be a useful time for everything to settle in to place.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

The Claws:
What exactly are the Claws?
A Sikari (or Soulwarped/Claw, these names are used interchangibly) is basically a high level
fighter/psionic. All their fancy soularmor, shadeknifes, etc, are nothing but fluff. In the end they just do what fighters and Psionics do. In a normal game the power to form your heavy armor out of the shards you carry would be very usefull but in this one it is just a special effect. The units don't gain any power from these things and the rules don't even consider what armor they war  or if their cool looking weapon are special or not. So just don't think about it, the stuff is just for flavour.
They fight, they blast stuff with their psi and they do anoying things like turning invisible, fly and teleport. So as your opponents they suck. That's life.
Of course they have super secret origin and tons of strange habbits but I will use that in the flavour text. For anyone meeting them they are first and foremost some strange psi-fighters with nifty powers and no known alliance that are willing to work for anyone as long as you can agree on a price.

Appearance: If you think the Claws are a pain in the ... in combat try competing with one on a date. 
They are basically humans but the mysterious process of souwarping that gave them their powers (and which they never explain to outisdrs, only the fact that only 1 in 10 candidates survives the process) also drasticalyl changes their appearance. They are all slim, almost gaunt, most are  a bit taller than average. 
They have a pale complexion and their skin is soft, smooth and unblemished. Apart from their specteculary colored hair (sky blue, box red, ultra violet and shimmering purple are all common) they have no body hair at all.
Their eyes are egg white, patel pink or even completly black without iris.
They are almost allways wearing their trademark Rixiss suits. These are made from a material that appears to be black leather on first glance but is actualy synthetic. These suits are covered with thin plates of black crystal that form a light armor. Then a Claw focues her psyching energy into these plates they grow and fuse with each other to form a very impressive looking full body crital armor. Once charged the cristal glows brightly, most of the time with color of the wielders hair. In their normal condition these suits look finely crafted and more like a piece of art than armor. Then "extemded" they often appear more like crude masses of cristal that burn with the psychic power of the wielder. The form of the extended Rixiss suit gets more beautifull the more control the owner has over his powers.
The newest members of claw look like hulking brutes in this form while Intruder's body armor is finely detailed elegant and form fitting armor that would be a pride for any elf.

First pic: A typical Sikari envoy
Second Pic: A fully extended Sikari Rixiss suit. An average claw as they are met in combat


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

Again, I'll put this in your roster, Radiant.  This is good stuff, and we want to preserve it through the IR.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Och, I forgot to mention that it was prophetic dream of sorts ? Iuz were screaming in Dorakaa after it. Sorry everybody thinking that I abused our DM's rights.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> To Radiant: [sblock]Since Celestial Empire is Yours ... I have important questions for You.
> Is ther any famous school of warriors in the Empire ? Or just CLAW academy ? [/sblock]




hurray, my first secret message!!! 

[sblock]Normaly I'd make this open information but I guess you don't want anyone to know you've asked so not prob. The empire is a damn big place and has a famous academy for paladins (which has been decaying since the sphere was closed and is destroyed now) and dozens for martial artists (very much china). Some of these are pretty good. Most Legions of the empire are trained in the temple-training facilities all over the country. They are famed for their discipline, fighting to the death is expected. On the other hand they are not better trained than fighters from other countries, just more fanatic.
 The claws themself have nothing to do with that, no one knows how they are trained, or rather created (as you can see in the desciption above they are just a bit "strange".)
[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

Radiant, I've updated your roster.  You have a current IC of 100, pending Serpenteye's rulings.

  Album X, check out my post way above, which I meant specifically for you.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Again, I'll put this in your roster, Radiant.  This is good stuff, and we want to preserve it through the IR.




thanks, it would be a lot better if I were not allready have asleep and would make a few less mistakes. But it's fun so it keeps me awake 


to ALL: the Claw is sending envoys to each and every faction they can reach. it doesn't matter if you're a good elven kingdom, an ilithid or even some kind of demon-demi-god who wants the consume the world. They will visit you anyway
These are usualy groups of members of the merchant caste in the Imperium who are responsible for the paperwork accompanied by a handfull of bodyguards and one actual Claw (the real negotiator).
They do not make much of a spectacle of their arrival and just send a letter to the local ruler that their services are available if he/she so desires.
These offer free council on any possible deal. Claw is willing to discuss any sort of payment the faction might propose, money, slaves, magical tomes, artifacts, piece treaties or whatever strange idea you might come up with. If they accept it is another matter of course.
If they are not received or no deal is made the group of ambassadors will still stay in the city if they are granted the permission so they can be reached anytime. 
If they are met with hostility they will retreat if possible but still remind you that their serivces are available, how to reach them though is now your problem.
The claw members themselv stay only if some kind of deal is agreed on to offer council. If not they teleport back to the empire but the envoys can reach them anytime and they will return if someone wants to open negotiations at a later time. 

If you are interested in actual negotiations or even just smalltalk let me know and I will work out the envoy responsible for your region.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Radiant, I've updated your roster.  You have a current IC of 100, pending Serpenteye's rulings.




thanks 



> EDIT: I've read your entire post above, Radiant. Very nice. And you know what? The Silkari remind me of the taraakians. I swear it's true. They were a warrior race of good alignment and nobility (and I would call it nobility, to destroy an army bent on killing 3 million people due to mad dictates from a mad government.) Are they epic? Beats me. They certain are elite, which is one level down. In any case, let's just saw that the drow cities under the Celestial Imperium know of the Sikari and have suffered greatly at their hands over the long years (the drow, being drow, attacked the Celestial Imperium from Below, and have often fought with the Sikari.) (Eclavdra, having united these cities in Eclavdor, has ordered ALL ATTACKS STOPPED upon the Celestial Imperium, and since she has been Velsharess there has been peace.)




yeah they've been pretty evil in my first concept, and they still are not nice if they decide to go against you but somehow they turned out to be a bit more noble the more I worked on them.
The drow knowing about them is cool with me. At least someone knows who these guys are for real then. Plus the drow would be exactly the kindof menace the Sikari had thought. No need to let people panick by knowing that secret armies are gathering under their feet. That's the dirty work you have your secret orders for... .
And I bet the Drow have been realy surprised to see them suddenly advertising as mercenaries. Don't know of there is a city diretly under the Imperium but if there is they might even know about the sorry state it was in.
Anyway, Eclavdra gets a visit from Claw emissaries just like everyone else. And knowing these are drow their letter will be extra friendly, just to be cautious.
I imaguned the imperium a bit like the closed of eastern cultures. They never bothered with the land beyond their "holy" borders. The Sikari a bit more than others but they still don't know a lot. Caught up in their own problems they probably don't know a lot of what has been going on with the drow, they've just been happy that they no longer attacked.

edit: amazing that they resemble anything. I've thrown them together from the Sevaars (Shadowskill), the Ebons (SLA Industries), the Shard (VOR) and of course the Claws (Malazan Chronicles/great books, can highly recemmend them).


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> hurray, my first secret message!!!
> 
> [sblock]Normaly I'd make this open information but I guess you don't want anyone to know you've asked so not prob. The empire is a damn big place and has a famous academy for paladins (which has been decaying since the sphere was closed and is destroyed now) and dozens for martial artists (very much china). Some of these are pretty good. Most Legions of the empire are trained in the temple-training facilities all over the country. They are famed for their discipline, fighting to the death is expected. On the other hand they are not better trained than fighters from other countries, just more fanatic.
> The claws themself have nothing to do with that, no one knows how they are trained, or rather created (as you can see in the desciption above they are just a bit "strange".)
> [/sblock]




To Radiant:
[sblock]Iuz don't want to consume the world, yet.  Merely to be worshipped everywhere ... and If Your Clerics are Neutral-Evil, Chaotic-Evil or Chaotic-Neutral in aligment ... Iuz's fold is open for worshippers ! Anyway spells that he may give at the beggining are weak. For he is a young god. 

And Iuz demand small sacrifices ... And these could be criminals. Killing each other on the Altar-Arenas for the entertainment of the faithful. 

Then ... CLAW spies might noticed that trough main traditional war-schools about 2 years ago went strange Western warrior-girl with extreme skills for her age, apparently trained in neighbourn Nippon. But ... she's wielding Soulblades of pure black. Her goals ? Learn as much as she could about war tactics and philosophy. Your envoy in Dorakaa might spot her as important figure in City's military. Her name is  Drelzna, and people gossip that she's a Iuz's daughter or consort. Or both. [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> to ALL: the Claw is sending envoys to each and every faction they can reach. it doesn't matter if you're a good elven kingdom, an ilithid or even some kind of demon-demi-god who wants the consume the world. They will visit you anyway
> These are usualy groups of members of the merchant caste in the Imperium who are responsible for the paperwork accompanied by a handfull of bodyguards and one actual Claw (the real negotiator).
> They do not make much of a spectacle of their arrival and just send a letter to the local ruler that their services are available if he/she so desires.
> These offer free council on any possible deal. Claw is willing to discuss any sort of payment the faction might propose, money, slaves, magical tomes, artifacts, piece treaties or whatever strange idea you might come up with. If they accept it is another matter of course.
> ...




I do my best negotiations face to face, IC or OOC.  Would you be willing to receive a phone call from me?  I'm going to be at central time.

EDIT: I can call anyone for free after 8:00 in the afternoon, but if you're in Europe or somesuch, that's more or less meaningless.

EDIT: I put my namesake on the PC's of the 5th IR thread.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

*To Radiant (open communication, public knowledge)*

Eclavdra makes it a point to receive the Sikari personally in Eclavdor's capital.
  The Sikari notice a very hard working, very organized society around them in Erelhi-Cinlu - very undrowish, really.  There is none of the usual drow hostility or sneering attitude towards outsiders (they are mostly too busy to pay any attention to the Sikari, but those that do are respectful.)

  Likewise, the drow in the High Palace are silently respectful, as the silkari are ushered in.

  Eclavdra - who appears as the photo negative of a young, beautiful elven girl - sitting upon her seat, nods courteously to the Silkari, and speaks in a soft, gentle voice:

  This is an honor.  
  Please be welcome in Erelhi-Cinlu.
  We are very curious.  The Sikari are the stuff of our legends.
  Would you honor me and my people by relating what you would be willing to relate, of who you are?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

*To Bugbear (open communication, public knowledge)*

Normally sblocks denote a secret message.
  However, this is not the case here.
  In this case, I put the sblocks in only to save space, and make scrolling easier.
  Everyone should feel free to view this post.  IC, this is probably going to become public knowledge.

  [sblock]

  Eclavdra receives the message from King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond.
  She muses over it for some time.
  Finally, she goes to her Magic Mirror, by which she sends long range communications, and sends a communicae requesting an audience (not face to face, but through the mirror, which works both ways as a communication device) with King Rhynnon.
  Later, she returns to the Mirror to find out if an audience was granted, and when.
  Assuming one was, Eclavdra is there for the occasion, standing in front of the mirror.  She is wearing her gauzy purple robes and mail, her coronet, and carrying her orb and scepter, but these are meant ceremonially apparently ... she always carries them as Queen of the drow in formal (and important) occasions like this.
  Her attitude is friendly and respectful, her voice quiet and subdued, gentle as is her way.
  She speaks to the King through the Mirror:

  The survival of my people is the whole of my purpose now, your Highness.  
  Unfortunately, our chances of survival are slim.  All divinations and portents point to disaster and ending for us.
  A great enemy comes for us, to extinguish us.  All the portents say this.  We do not know the name of the foe, only that his strength will be overwhelming.
  We offer to open diplomatic relations with Greater Nyrond.  To establish mutual Consulates in each other's cities.  To open trade, and establish laws protecting the rights and safety of traders and travellers alike.  A common law, by which both drow and human must abide, for without law there is nothing.
  We do not know if the enemy that comes threatens Greater Nyrond also, but we believe so.  In mutual determination and strength ... (here Eclavdor pauses, and her voice and expression grow intense) ... in mutual strength we can survive the coming Armaggedon.
  What then, is your will, your Majesty?

  [/sblock]


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> To Radiant:
> [sblock]Iuz don't want to consume the world, yet.  Merely to be worshipped everywhere ... and If Your Clerics are Neutral-Evil, Chaotic-Evil or Chaotic-Neutral in aligment ... Iuz's fold is open for worshippers ! Anyway spells that he may give at the beggining are weak. For he is a young god.
> 
> And Iuz demand small sacrifices ... And these could be criminals. Killing each other on the Altar-Arenas for the entertainment of the faithful.
> ...




boy this is going to be a long one. We should consider making this an in-character discussion as the Sikari are interested in a lot of this and actualy have a lot to offer themself on this matter.

[sblock]currently the celestial imperium is a bit short on clerics for a simple reason: the sikari are systematicly hunting them down and exterminating them. So they can't pray to any god right now 
On the other hand this leaves a vacuum. The Claw has no objections of the kind of faith proposed. They are not too enthusiastic about an evil god but since execution is the usual punishement these might be turned into sacrifices. There's a lot more they would propose on this matter. Just let me know if negotaions should go like this or if you prefer to have pc emissary to play this out.[/sblock]



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> I do my best negotiations face to face, IC or OOC. Would you be willing to receive a phone call from me? I'm going to be at central time.




I'm in europe buddy you don't want that kind of bill 
If you want it kept real secret just send a mail: Radiant (at) gmx (dot) tm



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra makes it a point to receive the Sikari personally in Eclavdor's capital.
> The Sikari notice a very hard working, very organized society around them in Erelhi-Cinlu - very undrowish, really. There is none of the usual drow hostility or sneering attitude towards outsiders (they are mostly too busy to pay any attention to the Sikari, but those that do are respectful.)
> 
> Likewise, the drow in the High Palace are silently respectful, as the silkari are ushered in.
> ...




the emissaries from the Celestial Imperium do an amazing job of remaining calm but still it is very easy to see how shaked they are by the fact they are in an actual drow city. Even so they try to make sure they do not miss important details, like what all this stuff these busy drow are building, how many and what kind of slave races are visible and are there obvious military efforts.
The lithe form of the souwarped member of the group seems a lot more composed. There are many reasons for this of course. With their strange eyes it is hard  to read the expression of a Sikari and being the teleporter of the group the women is the only one who has any means of escape, regardless of how slim her chances might be.
The whole group responds to their hosts with every courtesy. Their culture having thousands of protocols of proper behaviour the emissaries are the virtual archetype of friendliness.
Once in the audience with Eclavdra the Sikari takes the lead of the group. Since the Drow allready know who they are there is no sense in pretending otherwise.
The group bows and kneels and the Sikari does the same. You don't grow up under the rule of priest-kings and don't get used to kneeling. Obviously they don't consider themselves above it or feel the slightest bit uncomfortable.
At least there the courtesies are concerned. Once in the presence of the Drow-Queen they can barely surpress a shiver and Queyn the chief negotiator is very sad that wiping his sweat stained hands on his tunic would look very bad now.
And even the Sikari does not look enterily comfortable here. As she raises her sílver-maned head the Drow can see first week signs of age on the otherwise youthfull looking women face.
To anyone who know the last bit about the Sikary this is a clear sign. They only show these signs if the end of their natural lifespan (which is around 300 years) is near. Very few ever reach that age and those that do are experienced veterans. It is allmost certain that she is a member of the first talon and therefore a personal advisor of Sanakan herself.
"The honor is ours your grace. Allow me to introduce myself. I am Jade, by the name of the soulwarping. We have come to speak for the Sikari. Dark times have come upon our world and our ancient emnity will serve neither of us any longer. So we have come with an offer of piece, of common trade, to set up exchange of information and anything else that might help all of us surivive in these new days."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

This kind of thing will be common once we start Turn 1.
  Indeed, it should compose the majority of posts in the IR.
  Diplomacy, negotiations, and the results (which can often be pretty wild) are the meat of IRs.  The technological arms race, the magical arms race, the wars, everything military, is the drink, as it were.

  As for Eclavdra, she responds as below.  This is a public response, put in sblocks to save space.  Anyone should feel free to view it.

  [sblock]

  Well, ok, I haven't got a response yet.  I need time to consider Eclavdra's response, and I need to be fully awake to do it!  LOL.
  But yes, there will be a response.
  I do have some preliminary information, however.

  Eclavdra sends out all the guards.  They leave the throne room, leaving Eclavdra alone with her guests.  
  When Eclavdra sees her guests kneel, after they stand she herself curtsies deeply, bowing her head, in returned respect and homage to the Celestial Imperium and to the Sikari.
  She steps forward and physically offers her hand - that's right, she is exposing herself to personal attack, without guards present - to the speaker of the Sikari, Jade - in what must be a drow gesture of goodwill and peace.
  She entreats these diplomats to feel more at ease, has food and drink brought in by quiet drow ladies, and actually tries to create something of a dinner atmosphere, since tables and chairs are readied and the food is piled high.

  She is open to questions, to whatever Jade would care to ask of her.  ((Go ahead and ask what you'd like to ask, Radiant.))
  She herself wishes to know more of the Sikari and of the Celestial Imperium.
  She seems wiling to consider negotiations, diplomatic relations, trade relations, and even some sort of common law whereby the drow and surface-worlders can interact safely and in peace.

  Eclavdra openly wears the emblem of Lolth.  The symbols of Lolth are openly displayed all over the High Palace, along with the emblems of Erelhei-Cinlu.
  So, unless Eclavdra is being deceptive, she still holds to Lolth and whatever that entails.  
  Yet her behavior and her actions are, obviously, very much unlike that of a cleric of Lolth.  They are more akin to what might be expected of Al'Akbar, the noble and good leader of the Baklunish.
  What gives here?  That's a good question.

  What do the diplomats see?

  They see a city hard at work building defenses and making military preparations.  They see a large war industry going at full force, with huge smithies thundering along.  They see a very active and militant people, all of them dressed in various uniforms, hurriedly going about their duties.
  The banners and flags of Erelhi-Cinlu and of Lolth are everywhere.  A parade could not have more such flags than fly from a single city block of Erelhi-Cinlu.  Most of the drow, in addition to their assorted uniforms, are wearing emblems of Lolth, the City Emblems, and House Emblems, of every sort and kind.
  Slaves of various humanoids races are also working hard on numerous projects.
  No attempt is being made to conceal any of this.

  Is something missing here?

  Yes.

  There are no drunken drow lying in the streets  There are no beggars.  There are no idle drow at all.  
  There are no human and elven women on display in brothels (as per D3, Vault of the Drow), and indeed there are no brothels apparent at all.  There are no dead bodies lying around.  The very streets themselves are clean, free of trash and debris.
  Most of the buildings are either new or under major repair:  all the buildings are in excellent condition or soon to be so.  Vacant areas exist where buildings were torn down, although most of these are marked for new construction.

  [/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> Hey everyone... Did I come in at a bad time???
> 
> Edena and Serpenteye... Honestly after all the "chaos" of the last few days I didn't know if this was for me after all... But I'm willing to stick it out and see if the atmosphere improves...
> 
> ...




No, I think you came in at a very good time, bringing new vitality to the game.
You should do well with those three powers, neither too strong or too weak.
Is there something specific you have trouble with (about PLs)? Ask away, and I will answer. 




			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> next newbie question:
> 
> How many people are in one elite army? Or does that change depending on the power of people that make up the unit? Since serpenteye said my faction will consist only of eltie units like the ethergaunts did I asume the total number of Claw member should not be very high. On the other hand they are not as powerfull as the gaunts since they are in average as good as they are without any levels at all. So I asume one elite unit of Sikari will include a lot more individuals than an equaly powerfull unit of ethergaunts?




The number of people does vary depending on the power of those who make up the unit. A PL of Militia is made up of 10'000 individuals, but a PL of Regulars is less than half of that and a PL of Elite is about 500-50 individuals. Epic PLs are usually single individuals, or artifacts or powerful magical items. Some individuals will have even more than 1 elite PL.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> oh, I didn't get that it's epic. I thought they'd be elite. Anyway, I'm just writing the background without specific numbers now so I can just adapt it.
> Regardless how big they might be, claw units are called TALONS. (yeah I know not very creative but I can remember it easily and with so much stuff to keep in mind I am happy about that)




They will likely be a little of both.




			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> kay guys, here's most of the background. Nothing other people would realy know but anyone placing spies should be able to find out some of it over time and anyway it isn't necesary to keep it secret for the game itself.
> 
> the story of Sanakan the betrayer:
> 
> ...




 Nice. I think I'll give you a partial control over the entire Imperium, a 25% influence (see the rules for Infiltration) with the other 75% representing the other power-groups and war-lords in the imperium or just the plain chaos and crime reigning over vast swathes of the country. The Celestial Imperium would be in a state of civil war at the beginning of the game and you'd have to use both brute force, cloak and dagger work, and apt diplomacy to be able to bring the empire together again. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Actualy I took that place because of it's name. I needed a nation that was dependent on the influence of gods for its survival and this one just jumped right into my face. As I have said before I do not really claim it as a territory, as in I want it's points. As I've written in the background this Celestial Imperium is totaly down to it's knees. The Sikari can barely influence it at all right now. They also do not have any normal forces to actualy hold it. That is why they need resources from other countries and since a small elite fihting unit can't do much beside destroying stuff they intend to do exactly that and sent the payment for it back home so the Celestial Imperium might become something resembling a nation again.
> I expect that I will have invest points into that claim before I can actualy gain any from it.
> Not sure about the number yet but I wanted to propose the claim to Serpetenteye like this:
> Celestial Imperium (100) potental (XXX)*whatever that was again, pretty high if I remember right. This means that the country does not produce much right now but has the potential to grow back to its old strength if I invest enough resources to build it back up.
> ...




A lot like China in the more chaotic periods of its history, warlords and thuggery running rampant (and a powerful mongol-Empire waiting to the north). 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Radiant, I'll just put the Celestial Imperium in your claim, with an IC of 100, instead of it's normal 999.  Serpenteye can rule on that, and change it, afterwards, if he wants.
> So, you have both the Celestial Imperium and the Sikari who are the ancient defenders and protectors of the Celestial Imperium.




No, keep the IC. It will fall quite a bit in T1 because of the civil war and Radiant will only have a 25% control over it. The end result will be the same, but it will fit better into the rules-set.  


			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Christmas will be a useful time for everything to settle in to place.




Yes, It's important that all players can be active in the crucial stages at beginning of the game, so we'll wait until after christmas to start.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Again, I'll put this in your roster, Radiant.  This is good stuff, and we want to preserve it through the IR.







--
 Don't worry about the late argument, it's over. I've asked The Forsaken One for a public apology to me and everyone else in the game and a guarantee he will not misbehave again. If he accepts my offer he will be allowed to stay. But the moment he breaks that promise he's out, with no dicussion, no second chance. The deadline is running out...  

Is that ok with all of you?
--


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Boy this is going to be a long one. We should consider making this an in-character discussion as the Sikari are interested in a lot of this and actualy have a lot to offer themself on this matter.
> 
> [sblock]currently the celestial imperium is a bit short on clerics for a simple reason: the sikari are systematicly hunting them down and exterminating them. So they can't pray to any god right now
> On the other hand this leaves a vacuum. The Claw has no objections of the kind of faith proposed. They are not too enthusiastic about an evil god but since execution is the usual punishement these might be turned into sacrifices. There's a lot more they would propose on this matter. Just let me know if negotaions should go like this or if you prefer to have pc emissary to play this out.[/sblock]




Radiant:

Out Off Character:
I full agree with thee that ropleplaying these negotiation from the beggining would be fun. Let's consider current negotiations as "nonexistent" and role play the aporiatelly.   
And in Expanded Psionic Handbook exists human psionic "subrace" called Elan, You might use them as solid foundation for Sikari if You wish.   

[sblock]
In Character:
Tsian
*Since from the first expedition sent to Empire of Iuz, returned only wounded and exhausted Sikari, reporting that place is extremly dangerous and filled with hostile natives, monsters and ... and in this frozen tundra, reminding of steppes of the Khanate is easy to get lost, especially in bleak weather that seem to be normal there. How natives surviwe in such hostile environment ?*
Heartland of Iuz

Searg'nt ? Wot waz diz blu 'ead un ? Wizbang ? 'e made puff ...

*Orc, riding very big warg, asked armoured figure of the froglike creature examining remmants of the expedition. He croaked and picked up one of the people lying on the bloodied field. As easily as if thin human were a rabbit.*

It was wizard spy, who cowardly left his subjects ... but they fought better than Fuorydians ... For who are You spying little mouse ?

*Man's eyes fluttered for a moment before he lost cousiouness again, but huge creature opened it's visor displaying repulsive froglike face ... twisted with suprise. During this time wounded Orcs and Gnolls nonchalantly joked about scars they will show their women, back home. And quietly waited until goldhaired maiden, only human in the whole group, wrapped bandages over their wounds. None show any sign of pain, despite fact that woman weren't very gentle with them. Later she returned on her black horse and rided to the side of froglike sergeant who were trying to bring the wounded back to his senses, gettig angrier with every failed attempt. With raised hand she stopped monster almost twice her height and triple her weight.*

Is this miserable creature of any particular value, Ripp O'Hezrou ?

They weren't spies from Fuoryndy, nor assasins from Celene ... from the thoughts of this Chen I divined that they were envoys from East, on their way towards Dora'kaa. It seem that boys attacked them too nervously. Anyway ... didn't they saw signs ? They cannot see impaled spies ? This is forbidden area around Training Grounds. You understand, War Maiden ?

*Woman froze him in his spot with a glare as cold and compassionless as approaching winter, and spoke calmly. But all soldiers, including demonic sergeant, shaked visibly.*

This worthless foreigner may have some value, so if he is strong He will survive until we reach capital. You are personally responsible for his life.

But foreigners are weak ! He may even die from these scrathes !

Ye' Fur'on'dynz are almozt de'd on sig't of Orc ! Hou, Hou !

*All in the team understanded term, group responsibility, even Gnolls who were more stupid than usual Orc. So they backed up sergeant. Woman narrowed her eyebrows, as if forgot about something and placed her hand on the forehead of the man and spoke short prayer in foul tongue. Troops watched wide eyed the power of their God in work. Man regained counsiouness and started screaming, when his wounded ribs rearranged themselves in proper places with agonizing sound. Sergeant, delicately, knocked him out.*

Let's go, Boyz ! If we reach the capital today ... Vodka for everybody on my cost !

*To the scream of approval that araised from the throats of assembled humanoids, joined high whine of the woman's steed. Strange, very muscular horse with jet black fur, canine teeth and one spiral horm sprouting from it's forehead. Each soldier carried body of slain enemy, or their stripped equipment. All were grinning happily, thinking already about what they will buy in capital.*

Several days later, Dora'kaa
Nervous, Chen reminded himself of his duty to the Celestial Empire, and thanked again to his ancestors for saving his worthless life. He didn't prayed to gods of light ... reminding himself of the fate of his family, who starved and died, still begging for god's mercy. He looked on his ribs ... barbarian's scimitar landed fatal blow, he should be dead. And yet ... all what remained of the injury was impressive scar. Local Orcs grin to him seeing his scar and spoke among themselves seeing his wound, displaying a multitude of other cuts and scars. He might get used to this ... if not this constant drinking of something similiar to Nippon's sake, but burning throat thousandfold more. How they can drink in in such quantites ?! But maybe, just maybe ... if this constant drinking won't kill him he might surviwe until day of audience. He was extremly suprised seeing locals swinging first round in the name of ... Iuz ? He heard that it were local God of Hell, at least that is what merchants heard. And more importantly, they were revering him as if he ... was present.

OOC:
You could proceed ... how did You like it ?  And Yes I will kill for a chance to increase Iuz's worship.    
I think that before us is long and fruitious cooperation.  [/sblock]



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> I'm in europe buddy you don't want that kind of bill
> If you want it kept real secret just send a mail: Radiant (at) gmx (dot) tm




I'm in Europe too, my @mali is, in my opinion, sufficiently secure for TOP SECRET messaging. I'm not an millionaire, nor my  english is good enoug to speak as clearly as I would like. When writing I have some time for thinking.  

Serpenteye:
I didn't feel insulted, DM ... But Me too feel foggy when someone leaves the game before it start's withour serious reason.  :\


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> to ALL: the Claw is sending envoys to each and every faction they can reach. it doesn't matter if you're a good elven kingdom, an ilithid or even some kind of demon-demi-god who wants the consume the world. They will visit you anyway
> These are usualy groups of members of the merchant caste in the Imperium who are responsible for the paperwork accompanied by a handfull of bodyguards and one actual Claw (the real negotiator).
> They do not make much of a spectacle of their arrival and just send a letter to the local ruler that their services are available if he/she so desires.
> These offer free council on any possible deal. Claw is willing to discuss any sort of payment the faction might propose, money, slaves, magical tomes, artifacts, piece treaties or whatever strange idea you might come up with. If they accept it is another matter of course.
> ...




The Celestial Imperium's envoys are received with full honors. Though at this time we have no need of your services, we may in the future. A permenent Embassy building is established (Ironicly accross the street from the Iron Fist mercenary guildhouse), so as to enjoy continued diplomatic contact with the Imperium and easy access to the Claw should there services be required.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 18, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Normally sblocks denote a secret message.
> However, this is not the case here.
> In this case, I put the sblocks in only to save space, and make scrolling easier.
> Everyone should feel free to view this post.  IC, this is probably going to become public knowledge.
> ...




We welome the Mordheil to Rel Mord. Finding a suitible location for your consulate has proven difficult but not impossible. We know that your people like to have the earth above there heads rather than open sky. I hope that the facilites we have provided you are to your liking.

(The Drow consulate's headquarters are in the east central section of the city. It was the home of a wealthy halfling merchant and has been unusued for some time. It is a large underground burrow with high ceilings, rich wood paneling and many windows.  The grounds surrounding it were a lovely garden at one time but it has become overgrown and wild. The property is guarded by a low stone fence.)

Further we look forward to sending our own emmessaries to the city of Erelhi-Cinlu. Selections for a suitible contingant will begin immediatly. What would be a suitible number?

Nyrond is threatend by many who wish her harm, my lady, what is one more stick on the bonfire after all. Your people have never sought dominion in Nyrond perfering the great western mountains. As of know we have an understanding, in time freindship, or more may come.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 18, 2004)

OK... I feel I should make this absolutely clear here, since I have received a number of emails based on the premise that I'm going to leave over the recent disagreement. I'm not. As far as I'm concerned, that's over and doen with. It was unfortunate but I hope it won't cast a shadow over the game, which I'm very much looking forward to.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2004)

Since SE wants this public, I'll just say what I have to say about it:

I regret disrupting the game and it's consequeces, but I do not regret taking that stance against James. In my opinion he deserved to get his ass flamed and thats it. 

I like the game alot and it means alot to me to play in it. It's an ENworld legend and I like to keep it virulent and alive rather than burn it down. This also shows my surprise that it had this kind of impact which kind of disappoints me in multiple ways.

Bottom line is, I do not like to be treated the way James did, especially since I already had several very negatively tinted suggestions aimed at me. If this does happen I most likely will respond the way I do since I do not feel like being patient with this kind of stuff here as well. I've got all my patience, temper and self restraint being tested in my real life at this moment so I want to play this for fun, and not to get insulted in any maner or being vagely hinted at of posessing " certain qualities". Especially since I want to have fun and respect in this game other than insults and a general "negative vibe".

So this was all aimed against James, and ,after I might have gotten a bit carried away also against some others who, in my opinion, had felt the pressing need to express their distaste or general disallowance of certain aspects of my person. 

The last bit was unneccesary allthough I still do not understand where that "pressing need"  would come from and which I see as a serious lack of disrespect against others peoples, in this case mine, wishes and tastes. Which in this case are harmless, innocent and at most "flavorless or creatively unagreable" to their preferences. This is need be expressed, which appearantly, could have been done in another way. Same as I have done abeit in a... errr... bit more extreme way.

To to wrap it all up, this was meant against a single person, perhaps a bit against a small group of other but so not the rest. Allthough they seemed a bit over eager to have their say and get involved while saying they don't want to get involed. Then I'd say, express your opinion in a little less voiced way and leave it at that.

Well, here you all have your hopefully more "adult" answer. But since it's not in the least striking with what SE demanded it to be. I wish you all alot of fun and hereby announce your relievance of my online dictatorship.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm sorry it has come to this, Forsaken One. I was looking forwards to gaming with you again. Your style has always been interesting, intence and intelligent and under normal circumstances losing you would have been a great loss for the game. As the situation is now, the situation you have caused, there truly is no other alternative.

Farewell Forsaken One.


(Edena: Please remove Forsaken Ones faction from the list.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2004)

> As the situation is now, the situation you have caused, there truly is no other alternative.



It's still great to know the instigators always get away with it.


----------



## Album Cover X (Dec 18, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Album X, check out my post way above, which I meant specifically for you.





Thanks Edena... I'm about to leave for a Christmas Party... but I do have some info ready...

first... my email is questx@alltel.net... feel free to post that for the IR...

second... I'm renaming Erypt to Ta Neteru...

everything else will have to wait... I have a few ideas and should post more very soon...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2004)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> It's still great to know the instigators always get away with it.




TFO, what I would have done (and is generally the right thing to do on these boards) is report the post. Since I'm a moderator, instead of reporting the post, I would email someone in private. You could have done that as well. I should have caught on to the severity of the situation sooner, and emailed both/all of you. I'm sorry about that.

*Edit:* If you want to talk about anything else, just email me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

(quietly)

  I have updated the roster as per Serpenteye's requests.

  I am continuing to work on the rosters of Radiance and Album X.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

on second thought sending emissaris to every power was not such a great I idea, now I have to write to all of them 
This is allready starting to be much fun.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> This kind of thing will be common once we start Turn 1.
> Indeed, it should compose the majority of posts in the IR.
> Diplomacy, negotiations, and the results (which can often be pretty wild) are the meat of IRs.  The technological arms race, the magical arms race, the wars, everything military, is the drink, as it were.
> 
> ...




feel free to add my email adress (radiant@gmx.tm) to my rooster. Thanks. 

For Edena_of_Neith: 
[sblock]_Jade is impressed. Someone who has gone for soulwarp is not likely to be intimidated easily but this is just outright frighetning. Organzied and effecient Dorw. They are dangerous enough in their normal state but this is a whole new dimension.
Their reception is about the only good thing on this whole trip and even that is most likely deception. The Sikari does not for one second believe that the Drow-Queen is helpless in any way. She has utter confidence in her own abilities and still she is sure that she would be dead before she could even cross half the distance between them or gather even enough energy for a minor psichic blast. 
During dinner she leaves most of the conversation to Queyn who officialy speaks for the Celestial Imperium. 
His point is rather simple, they are mostly interested in piece and are willing to open their borders for any trade agreements that might come up between private parties, they are not interested in large scale trade between the nations (mostly because there is not much they can offer anyway but they don't point that out specifically).
They mostly offer to allow the Drow the same relationship with the Imperium that non-enemy human countries have. That does not mean much since they have allways been pretty much closed to outsiders but considering that they are offering it to one of the most feared races in the underdark it isn't that bad. 
Apart from the fact that they are dealing with Drow they are not talking about anything important and it certainly does not seem important enough for them to actualy come down here. It's just the obligatory small talk.
Once Queyn has gone on long enough Jade softly raises her hand to shut him.
"Intruder wants to buy something from you your grace. "
It's obvious Jade wasn't  chosen for diplomacy, she is a combat veteran and acutaly someone who can speak for the Sikari. In quick and unmistakable words she explains what they want. 
They have country that was under total control from it's priests and is spiraling into Chaos ever since the gods got sealed out. The Drow among all people should understand exactly what that means. Yet Eclavdra managed to prevent the total breakdown of their society and took control of the whole situation. The Sikari intend to do the same with the Celstial Imperium. But politcs is not their area of experience, fighting is. 
So they want Drow assasins, spies and most importantly advisors to help them secure their power and wage their shadow-war against their political enemies. The more the whole incident can be kept in silence the better. 
And no one is superior in this are of expertise than the Drow.
As compensation they offer sizeable forces of Sikari talons for whatever military goal Eclavdra is buidling her forces for. If she has no need for them now they offer a contract that will allow her to get them at a later time once she has need for them. As long as their own borders are not concerned by it they don't care what the Drow's aims are and the Claw can reach any destination within minutes after they haven called. 
The exact number, etc are open to negotiation depening on what exactly Eclavdra needs.[/sblock]_


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The number of people does vary depending on the power of those who make up the unit. A PL of Militia is made up of 10'000 individuals, but a PL of Regulars is less than half of that and a PL of Elite is about 500-50 individuals. Epic PLs are usually single individuals, or artifacts or powerful magical items. Some individuals will have even more than 1 elite PL.




Perfect. 




> They will likely be a little of both.




Yeah, we rule 
Now if they come in different powerlevels I have to find fancy names and backgrounds for the different kinds....




> Nice. I think I'll give you a partial control over the entire Imperium, a 25% influence (see the rules for Infiltration) with the other 75% representing the other power-groups and war-lords in the imperium or just the plain chaos and crime reigning over vast swathes of the country. The Celestial Imperium would be in a state of civil war at the beginning of the game and you'd have to use both brute force, cloak and dagger work, and apt diplomacy to be able to bring the empire together again.




Great, that's what I wanted. Can increase my point value without having to attack neighboes and have my own nice little Shadow-War. Hurray. 
Now I hope it works out, holding huge countries with a few hundred people ain't easy work.




> A lot like China in the more chaotic periods of its history, warlords and thuggery running rampant (and a powerful mongol-Empire waiting to the north).




oh yeah my friends the mongols. Isn't life fun. And I so hoped nobidy would be around that place. But I bet that will make it real interesting.




> Is that ok with all of you?
> --




Sure, as long as it's peacefull. I allready have orcs, drow and now an evil god to handle. That will be enough for the near future.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 19, 2004)

Just a quick post; Edena sent an email making sure I was still around, and I figured there might be a few other people interested to know that I indeed am. Sorry about the absence -- didn't want to get involved with that situation (any opinions I had to share would have only added fuel to the fire, otherly-topicked discussion was doomed to drown, and it was clear that all involved was wearing a _cloak of resistance to mediation_ as well... which pretty much left me with nothing to post.) There are a number of outstanding communications I need to adress, and a few new ones I've been planning to make of my own, but I'm still feeling a little shell-shocked, so it might be a couple of days.

Anyway, as much as I'd like to let the whole thing rest, I'd hate not to bring up one last thing relating to it: Serpenteye, you are one impressive fellow. You were put in a very tough position, one you didn't deserve to be put into, and you stepped in and dealt with it anyway. You could have shut the game down, or just stayed away and let the game get killed, and in either case you would have been totally within the right to do so: GMing should not entail a responsibility to put up with situations like that; that the game continues shows that you've gone above and beyond the call of duty, so to speak. Even before this, you've been earning respect like crazy during the preparations from this game.... After this, well, if respect were XP, you just went _epic_, man.

So yeah, that's more than I'd really like to say on the subject at this point, but as troublesome as it's been for you, I just can't stand to think it should be _thankless_, as well.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> on second thought sending emissaris to every power was not such a great I idea, now I have to write to all of them



 Write one standard text and then just fill in the names and change a few details.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, just create a template for sending messages, and fill in the names and powers to be messaged as needed.

  Hey there, Darkness.  I'm back on ENWorld.  Can you believe it?
  2 years of nothing, and then hundreds of posts.  Hehe ...


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Radiant:
> 
> Out Off Character:
> I full agree with thee that ropleplaying these negotiation from the beggining would be fun. Let's consider current negotiations as "nonexistent" and role play the aporiatelly.
> ...




thanks but I guess I won't work them out statwise. Doesn't seem that it would have any purpose in this game. I rather put the work into writing more fluff. But if I do decide to work them out later I'll be sure to check them out. 

Boy, you missed your chance of having your country recommended for vacations 
Cool story. Please don't write more from the perspective of my factions characters though. It was all fitting but I allready see the possibitly for a lot of confusion in the future. Especialy once it goes about important matters.

mostly for Rikandur Azebol (meaning not real interesting for anyone else but not secret either so feel free to read if you have too much sparetime  )
[sblock]-A god, a real god.-
Chen could barely believe it. Like everyone else in the Celestial Imperium he had been convinced that they had all gone. The young son of the Suni merchant family was scared witless from the whole situation. All others from his group had been killed and he could still remember the angelic face of the Sikari that accompanied them as she suddenly fell over, an arrow in her back. He had not even known hown her name.
Once again he thought about the scroll he carried. It was a magical treasure of his house. Whatever he wrote would be exactly copied on the scrolls back home. He thought about calling for help for the thousands time. Maybe a Sikari could come and teleport him away from here. But he had a duty. 
The Suni had thrown in their lot with the Sikari in the night of blood. They had participated in the unimaginable crime. Now the least they could do was to help save their people. If there was a god here that meant power. 
With a nervous grip he checked if he still had his official papers and Sikari mercenary contracts. If he was the last one here he would do what was expected of him. 

-Five minutes later:
It had been hard not include a cry for help in his message home but Chen knew that the possiblities here were far more important than his life.
Fixing his appearance as much as possible (without any visible effect...) he stood up and knocked determindly on the door, trying every language to explain that he was a diplomat and wanted to talk to their leader.[/sblock]


-a few hours later in the throne room of the White Palace:
The few prists allowed to surive (since someone had to keep up the masquerade), the merchants and the very few military commanders loyal to the new order had assembeld in the Chamber of Light to discuss the most urgent matters of the Imperium. Or rather the parts they controoled.  Occasionaly someone cast a nervous glance at the throne, still occupied by the dead king. The corpse was a constant reminder that they should not even think of misusung their newfound influence.
Even more often the same nervous glances met the young girl that was responsible for all of this.
Currently she was pacing the room, reading some message deliverd to her just moments ago.
Without a word she left them, sure they would try their best to stabilize the situation. Every single one of them was either totaly loyal or completly dependent on them. In the end both things mean the same and they could be left alone for a few hours.
Sanakan had a living god to talk to.[/sblock]


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Yes, just create a template for sending messages, and fill in the names and powers to be messaged as needed.
> 
> Hey there, Darkness.  I'm back on ENWorld.  Can you believe it?
> 2 years of nothing, and then hundreds of posts.  Hehe ...




I would but there's not much to tell apart from what I posted for the generall powers. The trouble is that two allready have answered so that is the work 

Btw I repea the post to all again here just in case anyone has missed it. 

to ALL: the Claw is sending envoys to each and every faction they can reach. it doesn't matter if you're a good elven kingdom, an ilithid or even some kind of demon-demi-god who wants the consume the world. They will visit you anyway
These are usualy groups of members of the merchant caste in the Imperium who are responsible for the paperwork accompanied by a handfull of bodyguards and one actual Claw (the real negotiator).
They do not make much of a spectacle of their arrival and just send a letter to the local ruler that their services are available if he/she so desires.
These offer free council on any possible deal. Claw is willing to discuss any sort of payment the faction might propose, money, slaves, magical tomes, artifacts, piece treaties or whatever strange idea you might come up with. If they accept it is another matter of course.
If they are not received or no deal is made the group of ambassadors will still stay in the city if they are granted the permission so they can be reached anytime. 
If they are met with hostility they will retreat if possible but still remind you that their serivces are available, how to reach them though is now your problem.
The claw members themselv stay only if some kind of deal is agreed on to offer council. If not they teleport back to the empire but the envoys can reach them anytime and they will return if someone wants to open negotiations at a later time. 

If you are interested in actual negotiations or even just smalltalk let me know and I will work out the envoy responsible for your region.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 19, 2004)

*To Radiance (public knowledge)*

Ok, I'm deleting this post, and responding to Radiance in my post below instead.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

as it is so often the case, the last post of a page has a real hard time getting noticed.

@Edena_of_Neith: If you take a look at the very last post of page 4 of this thread you will find I have allready written a bit for you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 19, 2004)

*To Bugbear (public knowledge)*

This is a Public Post.  (Everyone should feel free to read it, since IC everyone will find out about it.)

  [sblock]

  Posted by Bugbear:   

  (IC, spoken by King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond through the Magic Mirror to Velsharess (Queen) Eclavdra of Eclavdor.)

  We welome the Mordheil to Rel Mord. Finding a suitible location for your consulate has proven difficult but not impossible. We know that your people like to have the earth above there heads rather than open sky. I hope that the facilites we have provided you are to your liking.
  (The Drow consulate's headquarters are in the east central section of the city. It was the home of a wealthy halfling merchant and has been unusued for some time. It is a large underground burrow with high ceilings, rich wood paneling and many windows. The grounds surrounding it were a lovely garden at one time but it has become overgrown and wild. The property is guarded by a low stone fence.)
  Further we look forward to sending our own emmessaries to the city of Erelhi-Cinlu. Selections for a suitible contingant will begin immediately. What would be a suitible number?
  Nyrond is threatend by many who wish her harm, my lady, what is one more stick on the bonfire after all. Your people have never sought dominion in Nyrond preferring the great western mountains. As of know we have an understanding, in time friendship, or more may come.

  From Edena:

  Eclavdra speaks back, looking through the Magic Mirror at King Rhynnon.
  As is usual, when she speaks her voice is soft and gentle:

  We are grateful indeed ... yet let our Embassy be under the open sun.  
  The drow should not hide like criminals in the darkness, but would run free in the wind, under the open sky.
  Your laws will be obeyed.
  Send as many as you wish to Erelhi-Cinlu.  I will work to enable them to acclimate here.
  All from Greater Nyrond are now welcome here, and across Eclavdor.  Our borders are open to your people.  That ... includes ... your elven people.
  Your people - elves and otherwise - WILL be treated with courtesy and respect by our people and our law enforcement.
  We do ask courtesy and respect back, and obedience of our laws also.
  You speak of Nyrond as being threatened.  We are threatened, and we are responding, as your diplomats will see.  But who threatens Nyrond?

  [/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 19, 2004)

*To Radiance (Public Post)*

This is a Public Post.  Everyone should feel free to read it.

  [sblock]

  Posted by Radiance:

  Jade is impressed. Someone who has gone for soulwarp is not likely to be intimidated easily but this is just outright frightening. Organized and efficient Drow. They are dangerous enough in their normal state but this is a whole new dimension.
Their reception is about the only good thing on this whole trip and even that is most likely deception. The Sikari does not for one second believe that the Drow-Queen is helpless in any way. She has utter confidence in her own abilities and still she is sure that she would be dead before she could even cross half the distance between them or gather even enough energy for a minor psichic blast.
During dinner she leaves most of the conversation to Queyn who officialy speaks for the Celestial Imperium.
His point is rather simple, they are mostly interested in peace and are willing to open their borders for any trade agreements that might come up between private parties, they are not interested in large scale trade between the nations (mostly because there is not much they can offer anyway but they don't point that out specifically).
They mostly offer to allow the Drow the same relationship with the Imperium that non-enemy human countries have. That does not mean much since they have always been pretty much closed to outsiders but considering that they are offering it to one of the most feared races in the underdark it isn't that bad.
Apart from the fact that they are dealing with Drow they are not talking about anything important and it certainly does not seem important enough for them to actualy come down here. It's just the obligatory small talk.
Once Queyn has gone on long enough Jade softly raises her hand to shut him.
'Intruder wants to buy something from you your grace.'
It's obvious Jade wasn't chosen for diplomacy, she is a combat veteran and acutaly someone who can speak for the Sikari. In quick and unmistakable words she explains what they want.
They have country that was under total control from it's priests and is spiraling into Chaos ever since the gods got sealed out. The Drow among all people should understand exactly what that means. Yet Eclavdra managed to prevent the total breakdown of their society and took control of the whole situation. The Sikari intend to do the same with the Celstial Imperium. But politics is not their area of experience, fighting is.
So they want Drow assasins, spies and most importantly advisors to help them secure their power and wage their shadow-war against their political enemies. The more the whole incident can be kept in silence the better.
And no one is superior in this are of expertise than the Drow.
As compensation they offer sizeable forces of Sikari talons for whatever military goal Eclavdra is buidling her forces for. If she has no need for them now they offer a contract that will allow her to get them at a later time once she has need for them. As long as their own borders are not concerned by it they don't care what the Drow's aims are and the Claw can reach any destination within minutes after they haven called.
The exact number, etc are open to negotiation depending on what exactly Eclavdra needs.

  From Edena:

  Eclavdra listens.  She does not talk, she listens.
  After Jade is finished, she speaks:  her voice is soft, gentle, but troubled:

  The drow suffered the same fate as your country, Jade.
  Except for Eclavdor, the drow are gone.  Just ... gone ... (Eclavdra shakes her head sadly)
  You see a frightful society ... organized and militant drow ready to attack and kill and destroy ... (again, she shakes her head sadly, and her voice is tinged with sadness)
  What you see ... was the only way to save my people.  They would have all died.  I saved them through belief, discipline, and law.
  Jade, surely you understand?  You are a warrior, and your answer to the collapse of the Celestial Imperium was that of a warrior.
  I, also, have chosen a warrior's answer.  This answer, that you see around you.
  Now ...
  I do make an offer.
  I offer to send my force to your aid.  Disguised as humans ((note, elite units)) to aid you in reunifying your country outright.  And, truly, it is your country now.
  Once you have regained control, and there is peace and prosperity once more in the Celestial Imperium, then my price for services rendered ...
  I desire that my people be allowed to Ascend, from their cities below your country.  Allow my people to leave the dark.  Let them live under the sun again.  Allow them a place within the Celestial Imperium that they may call their own country, and where they may begin anew in the world Above.
  (Eclavdra regards Jade intently)
  I appreciate your fear and distrust, which is so openly written to see ... are we not the drow?  Do not the banners of Lolth fly around you?
  However, if there is to be a future, there must be cooperation, and trust must be built through deeds.
  (Eclavdra shakes her head)
  I do not speak for the far future.  I cannot dictate such a future.
  I speak for the now.
  Soon, a Terror will be unleashed upon Oerth.  My portents have all spoken of it.  The Gods are not here to protect us.  Only our own will is there, and it must suffice.
  We would aid you in restoring peace and prosperity in your land.
  In return, we ask for a place to build a Surface nation of our own.
  And yes, we would agree to open trade, commerce, travel, and diplomacy.
  What say you, Jade?  
  What say you to such an offer - and a request - as mine?

[/sblock]


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> This is a Public Post.  Everyone should feel free to read it.
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




well, crap

for Edena_of_Neith:

[sblock]At this very moment Jade is more than thankfull that Claw eyes show no experession. Otherwise she is sure she would have looked nothing less than stupid right now.
mostly though she is a soldier and in the first few seconds about a thousand military scenarioes that could arise from this race through her mind.
In her stead Queyn takes over the word to not let the situation degrade to an uncomfortable silence.
"Your grace, your proposal is most ... astonishing."
Unlike her human followers the Sikari handles her surprise really well and actualy seems to consider it.
"Intruder must hear of this. She will want to talk with you. We will see what she has to say. Excuse me."[/sblock]

poor old me will sleep over this, an apt represantion of the first talon arguing over the whole thing


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Hey there, Darkness. I'm back on ENWorld. Can you believe it?
> 2 years of nothing, and then hundreds of posts. Hehe ...



 Good to see ya, mate.  I took a long semi-break myself and now went up like 200 posts in 3-4 days of largely casual posting. I'll catch up to hong yet, believe me.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 19, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra speaks back, looking through the Magic Mirror at King Rhynnon.
> As is usual, when she speaks her voice is soft and gentle:
> 
> We are grateful indeed ... yet let our Embassy be under the open sun.
> ...




Seth Rhynnon seems surprised when he hears that the Drow desire to live under the sun and the faintest of smiles flickers across normally stone like features.

"Of course dear lady, should you wish to construct your Embassy on the surface, the estate we have purchased for you can easily accommodate. Though, I must admit this surprises me. I had chosen this particular estate not only for the underground construction, but also for its garden. To me, at least, the Garden symbolized the Mordeil. Once a thing of beauty which inspired wonder and hope, but which turned wild and dangerous without a proper gardener.  You, Eclavdra, are the gardener, your people the garden."

Rhynnon's features return to the expressionlessness you have come to know.

"Forgive me, sometimes I am taken by romantic notions. You ask of our enemies. First among them is the Cambion Iuz, for he is the foe of all that is free and just. During the Great War, I fought in the Shield Lands against his forces and such destruction you have never seen. Surface wars are different than those which can be waged in tunnels and caverns. Iuz's armies are endless, their savagery undiscrible. Then there is Aeardy, now calling itself the United Kingdom. For a thousand years, the rulers of Aeardy have been mad and have hungered for the rich lands to their west. They say they want peace, but I know that this is a lie. To our south lies the Triumvirate Rebellious, Almost arrogant name that. Through trickery, they have taken Greyhawk and unlawfully occupy Selentran. They have also summoned Tanar'ri by the thousands to bolster there armies. 

Tell me of the one who threatens the One-Hundred Cities and who would seek adventure in the Kingdom of Greater Nyrond"
.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> thanks but I guess I won't work them out statwise. Doesn't seem that it would have any purpose in this game. I rather put the work into writing more fluff. But if I do decide to work them out later I'll be sure to check them out.
> 
> Boy, you missed your chance of having your country recommended for vacations
> Cool story. Please don't write more from the perspective of my factions characters though. It was all fitting but I allready see the possibitly for a lot of confusion in the future. Especialy once it goes about important matters.




Yeah, fluff is good for our factions, personalities of our PC's and overall humour.  

 Didn't Your read anything about Iuz's Empire ?   Ach yes, you write earlier that Your people are like lambs without shepherd.   It's too _goody_ to be true !    

And Yes, I were going to encourage something like that ... Sorry for abusing Your expedition, and one more thing ... Did You ever saw Gnoll of Orc shooting arrows ? And I recommend Sikari to find the guide ... he set them up for sure ! And _mysteriously_ he wasn't among the slain or prisoners.  



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> mostly for Rikandur Azebol (meaning not real interesting for anyone else but not secret either so feel free to read if you have too much sparetime  )
> 
> [sblock]-A god, a real god.-
> Chen could barely believe it. Like everyone else in the Celestial Imperium he had been convinced that they had all gone. The young son of the Suni merchant family was scared witless from the whole situation. All others from his group had been killed and he could still remember the angelic face of the Sikari that accompanied them as she suddenly fell over, an arrow in her back. He had not even known hown her name.
> ...




To Radiant, anybody else spying will have their spies executed ! 
[sblock]
Dorakaa, morning hours
*Unfortunately, none of barbaric humans or monsters living here alongside them seem to know any civilised language, until one of the assembled in the inn Orcs started singing in their guttural tongue, banging his mug on the table out of lack of the drum. Later it were easy ... locals seem to know smartering of Orcish here, and it were resembling Orcish from the Orcreich enough to allow communication on the basest level. Here is what Chen learned of his situation ... He was reckognised as non-spy among the survivors of the patrol's attack, wich were unfortunate accident. Like in old saying, they were at the wrong place in the wrong time. Inkeeper, an bulky man with the eyes of mass murderer wich in Tsian would be easily mistaken for a demon, smiled at easterner and handed him another mug of "foreign wine". Surely made of the old socks ... But not taking it would be very ungentle, and here brwls started for lesser things. But around the thin diplomat seem to exist protective sphere, nobody picked up on him ... Finally,into the taver came hulking frogman that captured Chen and smiled. All patrons fled in the moment, making room for the dreadful soldier. And yes, he was barbaric, inhuman and stinked so bad that hairs were curling from the stench. But his warrior power was obviously great. Frog smiled wider at Chen, and spoke in clear voice wich sounded inside his head ...in pure diplomatic Tsian.*

You brought luck with You, yellow man. *Tzar's* own advisor, will recive You and listen to Your diplomatic sayings. And i will get medal !

Dorakaa, late evening
*Hulking frog-demon and his team were assigned to Chen as bodyguards. And he was forced to rcive numerous friendly nudges from the Orcs, chatting in their dialect so quickly that he couldn't undrstand more than a handful of perspectives thatwere awaiting them. Starting negotiations went suprisingly well, elderly woman named Halga examined his papers and his message.*

Tzar, Iuz the Old will grant audience for Your Leader. You will be granted all comforts, and are allowed to find a place for embassy. 

*Later sergeant Ripp's team of dozen Orcs and several Gnolls, hyena headed humanoids with three year old child's tempers and appetites, went trough the city where everybody were armed to the teeth. Except humbly clothed bearded and small people with gray bandanas on their foreheads. These were mostly seen while deconstructing houses, or building new ones. The place is real maze as if dozen of drunked spiders were weaving their webs to make streets. Chen was to find suitable spot for embassy ... And acompanying them War Maiden, who is sort of priestess and was extremly quiet wich is unnatural for a woman, werent easying nything except discouraging every gang walking their way with murder in the eyes to suddenly start admiring cloudy skyes, new walls or change direction of their walk and dissapear in the by-street.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 19, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Anyway, as much as I'd like to let the whole thing rest, I'd hate not to bring up one last thing relating to it: Serpenteye, you are one impressive fellow. You were put in a very tough position, one you didn't deserve to be put into, and you stepped in and dealt with it anyway. You could have shut the game down, or just stayed away and let the game get killed, and in either case you would have been totally within the right to do so: GMing should not entail a responsibility to put up with situations like that; that the game continues shows that you've gone above and beyond the call of duty, so to speak. Even before this, you've been earning respect like crazy during the preparations from this game.... After this, well, if respect were XP, you just went _epic_, man.
> 
> So yeah, that's more than I'd really like to say on the subject at this point, but as troublesome as it's been for you, I just can't stand to think it should be _thankless_, as well.




 Thanks. What worried me the most about the whole episode was that a lot of people dropped off the thread for a while, for damn good reasons. I was afraid you wouldn't come back and that the argument had managed to kill the game. 

A lot of players still haven't show up since it ended, so I'd like everyone who reads this and still wants to play to post a little message and let me know.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Good to see ya, mate.  I took a long semi-break myself and now went up like 200 posts in 3-4 days of largely casual posting. I'll catch up to hong yet, believe me.




We could use a little more Darkness in the IR . Join us.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We could use a little more Darkness in the IR . Join us.



Yes, Darkness, Join Us. Just think what it will do for your post-count


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> A lot of players still haven't show up since it ended, so I'd like everyone who reads this and still wants to play to post a little message and let me know.



 *waves*



 Little enough?


----------



## Xael (Dec 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> A lot of players still haven't show up since it ended, so I'd like everyone who reads this and still wants to play to post a little message and let me know.



 I'm still here. I just managed to get sick exactly when my vacation started.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 19, 2004)

Interlude:

High atop the clouds the wind was strong enough to carry a man away without effort. Yet the lone figure did not move.
Sanakan floated high in the sky, looking over the suddenly small city that ruled the whole Celestial Empire. The Sikari needed privacy and what they needed they got.
Suddenly the clouds split as a disc of glowing ultra-violet energy formed under her feet. It spreads until the force field extends twenty yards in every direction. The raw force of the storm battered against it but her will held it in perfect stillness.
It felt good to mess her powers with the raw forces of the elements, a relief from the stress and planning of the last days. The cristal plates of her Rixiss-Armor glowed with psichic energy and it started to grow and sharped at the edges. Only her willpower prevented the armor from extending fully.
She silently repeated one of the Sikari's oldest mantra's to keep her mind focused.
_Nine dead, one changed. Do not fight me brothers and sisters, give me your strength. We are the ten that are one. We are sikari._
The armor glowed even brighter and and streaks of lightning could be seen under their surface but they returned to their normal appearance and the disc extended even more. The wind on it's surface died as her will held it back. 
One by one they appeared. With shrieking sounds gateways opened as they teleported to the meeting. She did not have to look, the color of their sparkling gates told her who was arriving.
Silver: Jade
Blood Red: Blackwing
Softly pulsing Turquoise: Snowfox
Bright blue, arcing with electricity: Ratcatcher 
Glowing Purple: Scarface
Bright Gold: Darkness
Pastel Green: Slayer

Within a few minutes the first talon was assembled. They all glowed with power as they subcounciously pooled their force to create a sphere around them. It was stadard procedure to give at least some security against surprise attack and scrying. 
By now the floatting energy disc glowed in an ever changing mix of colors. 
One by one they gave their reports.
By the time they had finsished their discussion the sun had long gone down the sphere was a bright beacon in the night. Only the clouds obscured it from those who might have seen it from the ground.
As silent as they arrived they leave again, each one with more knowledge and some with new orders as well. All excpet for Scarface who comes and goes as he pleases who'se actions are none to no one else.
"The Dark-Elf Queen has a plan."
"Of course she does. But I need those Drow. We could use others but they are perfect and they are right here. I would have prefered to talk with that witch myself. She has accomplished exactly what we need to achieve here."
"You can not mean to allow them to settle here."
"Oh yes I can. We have more land than we can even control right now. We shall give the Drow a chance to prove their intentions. It is very simple, we still need thier spies and from your descriptions they are expecting to need military help soon. Make them a deal. If they actualy keep their end of the bargain and we succeed I will consider letting them settle here. But I will not promise her that. If the Drow want to get in I first want to see that they can actualy be a stable parnter in an alliance."
"Very well. We also have to consider that she is buidling those forces to move against us. But we can rule that out almost certainly if they agree to accept our help. The Claw won't do them much good if they try turning against us."
"I will not take anything for granted as far as the Drow are concerned. We want something and we are willing to help them for it. But if the witch wants trust then she has to earn it first."
Jade noded, knowing that bringing these news to the Drow might very well get her killed. But that was the reason she went. As the eldest she had the most experience with fighting them. And as she neared the end of her life they all knew that of all the leaders she was the most expendable.
In one more flash of power Jade vanished and Intruder was alone again. 
I am sorry Jade. You are the toughest and most reliable one I have. So your life is the one at risk. 
_Is it possible they mean it? Most likely not but if they prove reliable I will have to meet this Queen Eclavdra for certain. I should do so now but there is a certain dark god who needs my attention right now._
The disc folded itself around her and lighting up even more intense than before for a split second, vanished. No trace of the Sikari's presence was left in the nightsky.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 19, 2004)

*To Bugbear (Public)*

Public Post (feel free to read)

  [sblock]

  Queen Eclavdra nods solemnly, then speaks to King Rhynnon again through the Magic Mirror:

  Your Majesty, the drow appreciate the wreckage and ruin of the Greyhawk Wars, and acknowledge your claims for redress:  however, we cannot control those on the surface, or speak for them.  Much less, be responsible for them.
  If those on the surface would allow the Whispered One ((Vecna)) and his legions to whelm them, because they had weakened each other in war, they would find his rule very ... unpleasant.  Iuz knows this ... and I am assuming he is making all efforts to ready for the Whispered One's coming.
  If we are not attacked, and thus have the military strength at hand, we will send great force to the aid of Nyrond and all who stand against the Whispered One, when he appears.  If others will leave us in peace, we intend to bring peace to the Celestial Imperium, which has collasped with the passing of the Gods.  In this, we intend to work with the Sikari.
  We sincerely hope Iuz in his wisdom sees our point of view, and turns his eye to the north:  to the Solistarim, who are silent, and kill all emissaries sent to talk to them, and who have made common cause with Acererak ... and is he not a suel kindred to the Whispered One?  
  We hope Iuz and Aerdi will perceive the real threat.  All our lives are forfeit if the Whispered One triumphs.  Al'Akbar and the Baklunish Empire have agreed to mutual defense with us when the threat appears.
  A garden?  Hmmm ... a bed of weeds, filled with vermin.  (she smiles wryly)  Quite a job, for any gardener.  I hoe the earth, clear the weeds, and shoot the vermin.  Such is my calling.
  There is an expression among your people:  'mad dogs.'  We appreciate the surface elves think of us, the drow, as 'mad dogs.'  I do not hope to ameliorate this hatred:  I am not a diety that I could do the impossible.
  Yet I do hope to prevent the Whispered One from inflicting a fate horrific beyond imagination to our surface brethren.
  (she smiles wryly)
  We may be 'mad dogs' to the elves, but we are not so mad we would deal with the devils, and accept their gifts.  However, the Whispered One will, as will others.  Oerth, including Oerth Below, is threatened with annihilation.  (she shakes her head)  May Lolth save us all.

[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 19, 2004)

Eclavdra blinks as Jade disappears, then relaxes and smiles, and sips her darkwine.
  She continues conversationally with the other diplomats at the table, awaiting Jade's (or whoever comes) return.

  When the Sikari return, if they teleport right into the hall, Eclavdra raises an eyebrow, and tsks, and says bemusedly:

  Dropping in via teleport to the Queen's hall without notice?

  Then, she giggles, tucks her hair back behind her ears, and beckons them to sit.  Then she speaks, her voice soft, gentle, and amused:

  Be wary of doing so in the Halls of Rel Mord, Rel Astra, Chendl, or Molag.  People of the Flanaess are not accustomed to your ways yet.  Allow them time to learn the ways of the honorable Sikari of the West.

  -

  If the Sikari teleport to outside the High Palace, the guards bow in silent respect, and usher them in at once, as they did before.
  Once they enter the audience hall, Eclavdra stands and curtsies, bowing her head to the Sikari, then beckons them to sit at the table once more.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 19, 2004)

Public Post, all can read!

Radiant!

Your messangers reach the city of Shavarash, escorted by a patrol of Skeletons led by an arrogant Vampire Noble. You see the eccentric Palaces of Nosferatu Lords, with huge towers of silver, crimson, black and purple illuminated by faint magical lights. Shapes of some citadels resemble Demonic Beasts, while others are similar to surface architecture, either flamboyant or ascethic. This magnificent city could surpass the beauty of Erelhei-Cinhu, Drowish capital, if it had a more unified style.

On the streets you see thousands of humanoid slaves, few of them even humans or elves, wearing expressions of apathy, sometimes terror and despair, they clearly abandmomed all thoughts of opposing their cruel Masters. There are also some living non-slaves too, mostly Duergar, Drow and Kuo-Toa merchants, though they also seem to feel uneasy in this place. You also see Skeleton and Zombie patrols, some created from minotaurs, Ogres, Trolls and even Giants, all marching in perfect order and sinister silence. Finally there are Vampires, riding giant lizards, they look at other beings as a one would look at vermins. 

After the gloomy journey you reach the biggest palace, simple black dome with crimson towers, statues of Vampires brutally slaughtering their enemies presented in the courtyard. Here you are greeted by a beautiful Vampire, female half-Drow wearing silver dress and jevelry. Only the spark of hatred and greed in her eyes spoils this charming presence.

"Welcome, I am Princess Lanfear, i will bring you before my father!"- She smiles like a she-tiger, showing her impressing fangs, and leads you to the giant chamber, where ceiling resembles the night sky of Oerth, every star and constellation visible. Here you see a figure sitting on the throne, a very handsome, regally looking man, dressed in black armor and crimson robes, with long raven black hair. You can feel a terrible aura of dread around this being, implying great power and evil.

"Greetings, I am Gallador, you have interrupted my meditations, it is hard even for a strong and pure mind to fully understand recent events. What can the Claw offer me? What do you seek on Oerth, what are your origins?"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 19, 2004)

William Ronald!

[sblock]A Duergar embassy seeks an audience with Al`Akbar, led by Prince Rothgar Darksteel, son of the Duergar King. They claim to bring gifts on behalf of the entire Gallador`s Concord. There seem to be no Undeath among them.[/sblock]


----------



## Darkness (Dec 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We could use a little more Darkness in the IR . Join us.





			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Yes, Darkness, Join Us. Just think what it will do for your post-count



 Hehe. I'm spending too much time in front of the computer as is. If I start playing in an IR, I won't get anything done.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 19, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Public Post (feel free to read)
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




At the mention of the name Vecna, all color drains from Rhynnon’s face, though his expression does not change.  _Vecna,! _ He thinks,_ It cannot be. But the crown would tell me if she was lying, or even distorting the truth for advantage._

“My lady, are you saying that the maimed one is returning to Oreth? How can you know this? Surely the Grey Seer would have… Forgive Lady Eclavdra, but I must speak with my advisors immediately. I am certain we will speak again soon.” With this King Rhynnon ends the communication. 
---
A short time later, Rhynnon is standing in the west tower, home of the Grey Seer, Royal Diviner and advisor to the last three kings of Nyrond. The circular room is filled to bursting with books, maps, and scrolls. Strange devices and hunks of crystal quartz are scattered about in seeming disorder, and in the center of the chamber, hunched over a book filled with complex equations and diagrams sat the Grey Seer.

“what do you mean, it makes sense?”, Said Rhynnon impatiently.

The Seer looks up from his work and smiles, “Well, Seth, consider what I told you, There is something major happening in the planes. The Gods have stopped speaking to their clerics, stopped granting spells.  With the recent return of Al'Akbar to the material plane, and now the possible return of Vecna…  Lets just say that certain deities lack the strength to survive long without worshipers. The minor deities are making there way to the material plane in order to ensure their own existence.” The old man pauses, seeming to forget the presence of his king.
“Something terrible must be happening out there for the gods to seek refuge here. I wouldn’t be surprised if Ye’Cind or Zagyig put in an appearance soon.” He mused as he began hunting through the mound of papers on his desk.

“What does this mean for us then?”

The Seer, startled to hear rhynnon’s voice knocks over a tower of books, and as he bends down to clean up the mess he says,  "I shall consult the runes and check the stars, but in my opinion, it doesn’t bode well for the mortal races of Oreth, not well at all...


Edena, Check you E-mail Please


----------



## Album Cover X (Dec 20, 2004)

I’m not promising much… just enough to get the “egyptian” flavor to come thru… Those who are knowledgeable about Egypt... please note I’m fully aware that I’ve taken certain concepts and… twisted them. I’m not aiming for accuracy   

This is just a start... I'll post more here soon...

*PC:* Pharaoh Duamutef. Rumored to be a son of the one of the Lost Gods of Ta Neteru. He is often depicted as a gnoll or a gnoll-headed man. One of four brothers. (class levels in progress… some cleric… some wizard… maybe the pharaoh template from Hamunaptra d20)

*Artifacts: * 
The Peshent (the crown of the Pharaoh)
The Amduat (a book of spells, many concerning themes of death or the dead)

*Powers*
Ta Neteru
	Races:

human: comprise a large majority of the population
gnoll: maybe 10% of the population… once hunted and feared, the gnoll community has enjoyed renewed status inside Ta Neteru’s borders… many served in a military capacity
sphinx: represents a small fraction… serve as advisors for Duamutef. Still critical and cautious of this man who would be ruler. The jury is still out but Duamutef makes progress with them everyday.
leonals: very small in number… they speak of Zep Tepi, the First Time… also represents a few lions of various types (dire, celestial, awakened, etc.)
Organizations:

The Udjat: (spies of the Pharaoh… work in progress)

Tribes of Ellaves
Suhfang

From the writings of Semyol Sellon, a traveling scholar from the Flanaess…

_I have been fortunate now to have spent nearly a month here in Ta Neteru. The Land of the Gods. Here under the sun. Here among the relics of a lost age. Here where the sand meets the sky.

It is been quite an experience. I have questioned many of the ideas former scholars have put forth about this region. But the one fact I am sure of is everything begins and ends the Ta Neteru’s pharaoh. 

Many believe he is a god returned from the heavens in the form of a man. To lead his people back to an age of glory. Even the surrounding lands, once filled with skeptics now fall in line – eager to obey this icon. Thus the Rekyht – those who worship the Pharaoh - grows daily. In turn, the Pharaoh seems to grow in power and magnificence; a cycle that is a sight to behold.

Ta Neteru was not always the united nation I now sit upon. Formerly called Sekhem, the land was divided into two. The Pharaoh wearing the Peshent united the lands in a swift campaign. Diplomacy and reason, it seems, were used as much if not more than sword and magic.

Duamutef has instilled a sense of destiny into his people. Many nations and rules speak of these notions. Maybe some do it as to not offend their respective religions. Some do it as to help morale and promote self-worth. But Duamutef and his Rekyht seem very different to this scribe._


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 20, 2004)

To Radiant (A public post):

[sblock]Eli Tomorast is an imposing figure - tall, bold, magically and supernaturally active beyond most reasonable limits.  Easily a match for most Sikari.  He evaluates your proposal quietly, caressing his long beard, before responding.
"Your offer is intriguing," he says simply.  "I do think your people and mine could work well together indeed.  Please, do come here."
He stands, and with a gesture raises a great map of his little corner of Oerth - the Greyhawk Isthmus, which connects the League of Athyr and Greater Nyrond, which locks the Nyr Dyv from the Sea of Gearnat.
"This is the expanse of my power - and by 'my', I of course include by honorable companions Rary and Robilar," he says firmly.  "Observe to the left the vast expanse of the League of Athyr, noble, proud, and utterly overwhelming to the face of our feeble military power.  Observe to the right Greater Nyrond, who holds that our city Seltaren is unlawfully stolen from them and holds no love for us.  Observer to the north the dread Iuz, one of the last living gods, whose ambition is limitless and borders the north shore of the Nyr Dyv."
"These are the game pieces that concern me, and your presence could make things easier for me, and for you."
"We desire your contract with us as a deterrent force.  In exchange for your public committment to defend the Triumvirate Rebellious and our territories from aggression by foreign powers - you would certainly have no obligation to aid us in any fits of imperial ambition on our part - we would support the Celestial Imperium with our counterinsurgency expertise and with favorable tribute in goods and wealth.  Does this appeal to you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 20, 2004)

Ok Album.  I'll put this information in your roster ASAP.
  Welcome to the 5th IR!  

  EDIT:  I've put in the information from your post above, Album X.  Check your template.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 20, 2004)

Rats.  My fiendish plan to get Darkness sucked into yet another IR has failed.

  Hey Darkness, tell Gez we need him.  Creamsteak is the only illithid player.  The poor illithid.  They need more representation!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2004)

Nah, I'll conquer the rest of them. Just give me some time.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 20, 2004)

Radiant and Album Cover X:  If I can be of any help to either of you, you can e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com.

Radiant, the barrier around Greyspace and the disappearance of the gods is not scheduled until the start of turn 1, as I recall, which has not yet started.  So, possibly something happened with either the Emperor or the gods of the Celestial Imperium.  (Your call at Serpenteye's discretion.) I have to presume that your message to everyone went out just *before* Al'Akbar's arrival, otherwise I think your Sicarii would have told you there is a demigod and hero deities in the Baklunish Empire.  Look for a communication soon.  (Okay, I am trying to catch up, but we seem to be operating in different time zones in more ways than one. No great problem.)

Album Cover X, I do not have Hamunaptra.  However, I do have Testament and Necropolis if any of them would help.  (The sibeccai of Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed book might work well for a gnoll-like race, and the lion-like Litorians might fit in as worships of Bast and some other deities.  Heck, the giants might work as well for one part of the map.) Would you like me to find the 3rd IR post I mentioned that was sent in Suhfang? Look for a communication soon.

Xael:  Sorry to hear you are ill.  I hope you feel better soon. 

Edena is right in that we could use a few more players.  Darkness, I would like to have you in the IR.  

I am going to respond to some messages.  My internet connection has been a bit shaky of late.  So, sorry for keeping so many of you waiting.

MELKOR:
[sblock](OOC: I wanted to get  back to you sooner, but I have been busy and had computer problems.  So, here is my response.

If the ambassadors wish for a meeting, an aide asks them “Greetings, honored guests!! I believe that a message has been sent to Lord Gallador and should arrive shortly.  Can you wait while I see if the Emperor or a representative can meet with your delegation?”

Deep in the Sulhaut Mountains, in a place where the sun has never shone, an ornate box appears before the seat of government for Lord Gallador’s Concord


To Lord Gallador
From Al’Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, Grand Caliph of the Medinet Baklunim, representing the Baklunish Peoples

Greetings, Lord Gallador.  I pray that you will accept this missive and my gifts in the spirit of peace.  Although this is our first contact, I believe that we may share areas of mutual interest.   Despite your possible doubts, we may have some common adversaries in these times of change.  As such, you may consider the benefits of cooperation against common threats and perhaps seek other areas of mutual interest.  

Although there are many issues where I am certain we disagree, I do respect your abilities and intellect.  These may well be needed in the days to come, if the Whispered One (OOC: Vecna) or his cult seeks to make a bid for power.  The Whispered One has no use for servants who even begin to approach him in power since his betrayal by Kas. Indeed, the Whispered One may well view you as being not unlike his chief lieutenant.  He may merely view you and those who serve you as resources to be seized for his ends.

It may be that many rulers and heads of state will stand against a common foe. Many already have pledged to do so  -- including some with whom you may maintain diplomatic relations. Perhaps there will be other areas where we can discuss mutual interests.

Yours in peace,
Al’Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire
[/sblock]

ELUVAN:
[sblock]I can’t seem to find Prince Eldrin’s response, but I remember it well enough to reply.

“Verily, Prince Eldrin, this is a time when all who desire to see the lives of their people and their rights protected should stand together.  There are those who are willing to stand with us both.  Similarly, in the face of some threats, even those we may well look ill upon may have common cause with us.  As for the like-minded nations, do you desire a broader alliance of nations dedicated to protecting each other and the rights of their citizens.  For I have learned that we are stronger when we stand together than when we stand alone.”

“We must reach out to our neighbors.  What does the League of Athyr say to a wider alliance of nations?”[/sblock]

BUGBEAR:
[sblock] I can’t seem to find your reply, but a message is delivered to King Seth Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond.  Also, Al'Akbar warned you of the possibility of Vecna's return in his message.

From Al’Akbar, the High Cleric,  the Restorer of  Righteousness, Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire.

To His Royal Majesty, King Seth Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond:

“Greetings, O noble King Seth Rhynnon!! It has come to my mind that a greater alliance of nations that seek to preserve their sovereignity and independence from common threats would benefit us both.  Do you believe there is a need for such an alliance? There are neighbors of both our nations who would stand with us.  Yet I believe we must open the door to such conversations lest their fear our silence. What do you say to my proposal?”

"The days are dark, and there are some things I would speak of to you more openly in private. Yet I believe we can endure."

Yours in peace, friendship, and the spirit of cooperation
Al’Akbar [/sblock]


NAC MAC FEEGLE:  
[sblock]Nac, my AOL ate some of my older messages while I was working on some of my computer woes.  However, I do remember your reply.

The leading ambassador,  Adnan ben al-Qadar, bows low before Cobb Darg, mayor of Irongate, and leader of the Iron League.

“My Lord Mayor, “ the old man says politely as he rises to his full height,  “We are honored by your friendship and in entering into diplomatic relations with us.  May the day come soon when we can more fully explore how our governments can cooperate more closely with one another.  Although the days may seem dark, you should know that you do not stand alone.  May you, Irongate, and all the peoples of the Iron League be blessed with peace.”
[/sblock]



KNIGHT OTU:  
[sblock]



> *Knight Otu* wrote:
> Any of the gifts brought by the ambassadors will of course be taken under
> close examination, but it will happen out of sight of the ambassadors -
> there is no reason to slight them. Overking Jahren will grant an embassy, a
> ...




The ambassadors send a letter of thanks to Overking Jahren, and that night all officials of the Great Kingdom of Aerdi are welcome to attend parties at different embassies.  

In the capitols of the Baklunish Empire, existing embassies are welcomed and a large building is found in Ekbir to serve as a central embassy for the Great Kingdom of Aerdy.  It is of a style recalling Aerdy at the height of its power and glory. 

(Knight Otu: A slight translation error.  The word I should have used instead of Medinet should be Malkuvah. No big thing.)[/sblock]

ANABSTERCORIAN:

[sblock]


> *Anabstercorian* wrote:
> 
> 
> They are granted one, with Eli, Rary, and Robilar.  It's quite a sight, all of them decked in their noble finery, and Eli's demon-hands hidden in those great folded sleeves.
> ...




The ambassadors bow low as they accept the gifts. Their leader rises and speaks briefly.  “We look forward to speaking with your lordships soon, and shall gratefully deliver your gifts.  May the Gem of the Flanaess be blessed with peace and prosperity under your rule.”  They  leave the audience chamber of the Triumvirate Rebellious, carrying the gifts of the Lords of the City of Greyhawk and of the Bright Lands. 
[/sblock]

RIKANDUR AZEBOL:
[sblock]







> *Rikandur Azebol* wrote:
> OOC:
> Since Iuz don't watch every event in his neighborhood ... You could assume that the box lies in the grass until some
> orc stumbled on it and stole everything glimmering. Orcs are illiterate as You could know. The message may be delayed as "family heirloom" for some centuries.
> ...




(OOC:  There is no way that your succubus is going to get into anything beyond the audience chamber.  I suspect the palace in Ekbir is at least as secure as Dorakaa – so nice try, no buying it.  No offense meant but I think you really can't do much outside your territory in an OOC thread except to send messages  -- and I doubt anyone is going to sneak into Iuz's bedchamber without his permission.)

Three annoyed women, and the hero deities Azor-alq and Daoud turn around and face the subbubus.  Al’Akbar waves his hands, and the illusion of the chambers turns into the cold reality of the throneroom.

“The ruse is over, ambassador.  You honestly thought you could get into my chambers!  I have watched you since I allowed you to near the grounds of this palace. This is a serious breach of diplomatic protocol. However, you will have a chance to explain yourself.” Al’ Akbar said, shaking his head as he gazed at the succubus revealed in her true form.  “My wives are somewhat amused at this, but I am not amused.  You shall tell me your Emperor’s message and tell the truth.”  There is a stern note of command in his voice as he gazes at the succubus, caught as she is between a demigod, two hero deities, and the demigod’s wives.  The humans in the room seem to sense a wave of power emanating from the demigod.
[/sblock]


----------



## Radiant (Dec 20, 2004)

*negotiations with Iuz:*



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Yeah, fluff is good for our factions, personalities of our PC's and overall humour.
> 
> Didn't Your read anything about Iuz's Empire ?   Ach yes, you write earlier that Your people are like lambs without shepherd.   It's too _goody_ to be true !




grin, you'll see.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And Yes, I were going to encourage something like that ... Sorry for abusing Your expedition, and one more thing ... Did You ever saw Gnoll of Orc shooting arrows ?




Actualy, yes I have seen orcs shooting arrows  But it doesn't realy matter what killed the Sikari.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And I recommend Sikari to find the guide ... he set them up for sure ! And _mysteriously_ he wasn't among the slain or prisoners.




Sorry, I really don't get what this means 

for Rikandur Azebol, intruders will be shot on sight 
[sblock]btw, there in Europe are you? 

Chen is more than surprised. Suddenly these people are a lot more friendly. They are strange but that is to be expected beyond the holy borders. He is not even angry, tresspassers are not treated well in his home either and appearantly they just now read his papers. It all makes sense to him. As soon as they offered him the building for the embassy he writes another messages to his family, telling his father of the good news so he might bring them to the Sikari. 
Within a day a glowing portal open within the embassy, brining construction workers, merchamts and savants. 
Yet they do not bring in a single soldier. The building is bristling with people cleaning up, reconstructing and writing like their life dependent on it. 
Anyone watching them (and I am sure they will be watched...) also notices that they bring in linguistics experts to learn their hosts languages and make communication easier.
The very next day Chen (in fresch clothes that look a lot more ritualistic than his travel garb) tries to speak to the sorceror women that brough him here.
"The Claw is most thankfull for your hospitality. May we humbly ask for audience with your most esteemed lord Iuz in the name of Sanakan our current leader?"[/sblock]


----------



## Radiant (Dec 20, 2004)

*to all:*



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> The Celestial Imperium's envoys are received with full honors. Though at this time we have no need of your services, we may in the future. A permenent Embassy building is established (Ironicly accross the street from the Iron Fist mercenary guildhouse), so as to enjoy continued diplomatic contact with the Imperium and easy access to the Claw should there services be required.




this is very much the generall reaction of the claw if they are received friendly:

The Emissiaries respond as respectfull and friendly as possible, thank their host for his hospitality and begin to buld up their embassy. If they are directed towards a certain location they of course use that, othewise they buy a building at a central location of the capital. The actual Claws return home but they leave their human retainers who pretty much build up a bureaus ready to receive anyone who might want the Claw's service in the future. They bring in a few normal human guards to be save from thieves and burglars and take great care to keep them few enough so no one could asume they try to bring in any kind of strike force. They also try to get officials licences for anything else they are doing and generally not be a pain for their hosts.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 20, 2004)

The drow have received the Sikari and Celestial Imperium envoy in friendship, so I assume the reaction above and diplomatic relations are established.
  Eclavdra is quietly bemused that the Silkari envoy - upon hearing her offer - teleported away and never returned with an answer.  In any case, her offer stands.

  Something most unusual in the Flanaess happens.
  A large drow contingent, bearing the banners of Eclavdor, Erelhi-Cinlu, and Lolth, march up to the city gates of Rel Mord in the dead of night (acclimating to sunlight will take a while.)
  Instead of attacking, these drow have come as a diplomatic mission.  They carry all the weapons and armor, the cloaks and shields, the banners and religious symbols, that have made them so infamous.
  Yet it is clear (at least to them) that their mission is peaceful.

  Hopefully, elves on the walls do not disobey King Rhynnon's orders, and open fire on them ...

  Eclavdra notified King Rhynnon as to their exact arrival time about one day in advance.

  - - -

  About the same time, under the same conditions, a large drow contingent - another diplomatic envoy - arrives before the walls of Zeif, capital of that Baklunish nation and the Baklunish Empire, halts, and waits.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 20, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The drow have received the Sikari and Celestial Imperium envoy in friendship, so I assume the reaction above and diplomatic relations established.
> Eclavdra is quietly bemused that the Silkari envoy - upon hearing her offer - teleported away and never returned with an answer.  In any case, her offer stands.
> 
> Something most unusual in the Flanaess happens.
> ...




hey Edena, I have to sleep sometimes  Just haven't written your answer yet. 
I answer in the order the posts come in the thread and I just have worked myself through to the current page.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 20, 2004)

np


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 20, 2004)

*Evangelization of the new faithful. *



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> grin, you'll see.




I know, I know ... Iuz know, right now, nothing about potential that is awaiting him. Nor about the troubles that Tsian is currently in. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Actualy, yes I have seen orcs shooting arrows  But it doesn't realy matter what killed the Sikari.




Agreed.   



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Sorry, I really don't get what this means




Och, it was just RPing proposal ... You know, why local guide led Sikari expedition into the deathzone ? In a way that they avoided warning signs ? 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> for Rikandur Azebol, intruders will be shot on sight
> [sblock]btw, there in Europe are you?
> 
> Chen is more than surprised. Suddenly these people are a lot more friendly. They are strange but that is to be expected beyond the holy borders. He is not even angry, tresspassers are not treated well in his home either and appearantly they just now read his papers. It all makes sense to him. As soon as they offered him the building for the embassy he writes another messages to his family, telling his father of the good news so he might bring them to the Sikari.
> ...




For Radiant, eaverybody else who is sneaky ... You know what Iuz will do with Your spies ...   
[sblock]
OOC:
Where in Europe You say ? Poland, and You ? 
And one more ... Chen might don't know it but his new best friend is a Demon and Hezrou to be correct. 

IC:
*Iuz's Own 6th squad guarded Sikari embassy while it were builded, speaking loudly about current punishments for theft. It's amazing how brutal law here is. Hands severed ... being the lightest and least painfull. But from the other hand, denizes of this unforgiving land are as much as hardy. Once the bodyguards engaged in brawl with passing by group of courious Orcs ... seemingly out of boredom. When the passers by fled, Chen's guards were yelling at them throwing rocks seemingly happy that all went so well. Sergeant Ripp, who is probably a telepath, smiled wickedly when Chen dared to spoke with War Maiden. She seemed to ignore Chen, when he was speaking and finally gazed at him with merciless eyes of a predator and spoke dryly.*

Wait, His Higness is explaining something to Hig Matriarch Halga.

*Ripp upon hearing these words suddenly started to shake, holding his maw with both hands, what was so funny ? Moments after that, Ripp spoke to Chen, this time clearly afraid.*

You are granted audience by ... Him. Now. Come on I will take You there, He didn't like to wait ... Are You ready ?
[/sblock]


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 20, 2004)

Yep, I am here. I haven't just heard from Airwhale for a while.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 20, 2004)

*To Serpenteye / To everyone*

(deleted and reposted on next page)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 20, 2004)

*Irritating messanger.*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> RIKANDUR AZEBOL:
> [sblock]
> (OOC:  There is no way that your succubus is going to get into anything beyond the audience chamber.  I suspect the palace in Ekbir is at least as secure as Dorakaa – so nice try, no buying it.  No offense meant but I think you really can't do much outside your territory in an OOC thread except to send messages  -- and I doubt anyone is going to sneak into Iuz's bedchamber without his permission.)
> 
> ...




William Ronald, for eyes of Al'Akbar only ! 
[sblock]
(OOC: Okay, my fault ...    But take into the account that Bruha is clever and persuasive even for a succubus, not to mention that she's _sweet_.  I think that it is what saved her head from being removed from her shoulders. And how does she entered the Palace and found Ruler's "Bedchamber" ? Chmm ... let's see, she _shapeshifted_ to became small as fly, perhaps ? And of course she was alvays _ethereal_ ... she want to survive in these paladin infested lands.  Later small reconnaissance
 among the Palace servants. Women and eunuchs are talkative among themselves ... and aren't trained in guarding their thoughts.  And it is more than enough to fool any Mortal, don't You think so ? Unfortunately for her, Al'Akbar is a deity.  I guess that he knew her arrival soon enough ... despite that she were _invisible_. Chmmm ... I have proposal, let's write wich meansures our proxies take to ensure succes of their "secret" missions.

And resolve whole thing in a way that would be entertaining for both of us ?

For example, Iuz nor Bruha knew that Al'Akbar is *real* deity, Old One assumed that someone with delusion of grandeur impersonated Balkuni godling.  His words not mine ...  

And You are wrong assuming that Iuz sleeps. He simply sometimes closes one eye when resting or ... thinking.    
Don't forget *what* he is beside being my PC and demigod. Sleep, yeah right ... so some paladin/powerhungry might slice his throat when he would be off guard.     

And sorry to hear that Your @acess is disturbed again, maybe it is Vecna's work ? He seemed to delight in _disconnecting_.

IC: 
*Demoness's eyes widened in shock when Al'Akbar revealed his divinity and she stood in the place, resembling cat caught with his paw within cream prepared for evening's cake. After moment she regained portion of her resolve and spoke humbly, but in a way that is irritiating for women unable to speak in such way. In this case ? Most mortal women. She were looking like expression of wounded innocence while speaking, and all people gathered have a chance to admire her voice, and her perfect shapes, barely hidden by modest clothing wich she wore in a way that seemed to be almost ... innocent.* 

"I bear message from His Divine Will, God-Tzar of Empire of Iuz, Lord Iuz the Old."

*She spoke and _bowed deeply_ in the general direction of Al'Akbar ... 
extending delicate, taloned hands with letter signed with grinning skull, and remained on her knee, despite that it revealed her ankle and stretched her dress in a way that was magnetic to man's eyes. In the letter are writings certainly of a Balkuni traitorous wizard ... Kermin was his name ? And small post scriptum scrathed by Iuz himself ... his writing style is unmistakable. How god can write so horribly ? Nongods will have great difficulties in reading such scrawls without magic.

Sagacious and enlightened ruler of all sands ...
For our mutual benefit we should join our arms against vile Vecna, destroyer of all ... Separated we will be destroyed, together we will have greater chances of surviwal. My messanger bodes no ill, and wishes of friendship and offer of free trade between our countries. To encourage Your decision I offer You with services of one of my consorts. She will be guarantee of my sincerelity ... and will serve You faithfully in matters that don't collide with benefit of my nation.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 20, 2004)

William, you might want to edit your post a bit - you have hidden another message to a player in the sblock for me.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 20, 2004)

I am still here!  I promise!  And I wasn't lurking so that you'd forget all about me, just to gain the element of surprise.  Never even thought of it.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 20, 2004)

William Ronald!

[sblock]The Duergar embassy still seeks to meet with Al`Akbar, they are able to magically communicate with Lord Gallador and King Darksteel(note that Duergar King is officially only an ally of Gallador, not a servant. Prince Rothgar Darksteel, who is leading the delegation, isn`t much pleased to be treated as Gallador`s lackey, especially since the fact that Gallador was wary to send Vampire before Lawful Good Demigod is the main reason he is in charge instead of one of Gallador`s Children)[/sblock]

Devillish!

[sblock]Gallador sends a sending to Acererak( OOC: As you remember Princess Lanfear visited your PC, but you didn`t respond to my post from long ago)

IC; "Greetings, Mighty One, my agents report that you are the power behind Solistarim! So you have  decided to finally take a more active role in the events of this world! Now that Gods abandomed their followers, the time has come to show mortals their rightful place, as our servants, too long have they persecuted the Undeath, our Children! 
 But do you still seek the Apotheosis? If it trully means you gaining authority over all Undeath, I would have to oppose you, I would deeply regret that!"[/sblock]


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 20, 2004)

Just wanted to post that I am indead alive, and wanted to thank Anabstercorian for meeting with me on friday (and for bringing chocolates!)

The Free Traders (part of our faction) have noticed that demand for mercinarys far excedes supply.  Thus, Zelda and I would be happy to discuss short term military contracts.  While we do not have as much firepower as the talons, I am sure that we are cheaper also.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 20, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *waves*
> 
> Little enough?




 



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I'm still here. I just managed to get sick exactly when my vacation started.




I just managed to get sick the last week of the semester, so I got an extra week of holiday. Hooray for not learning!   
(Get better soon.)  



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> Hehe. I'm spending too much time in front of the computer as is. If I start playing in an IR, I won't get anything done.




You'd get plenty of things done, just not in your real life .



			
				Album Cover X said:
			
		

> I’m not promising much… just enough to get the “egyptian” flavor to come thru… Those who are knowledgeable about Egypt... please note I’m fully aware that I’ve taken certain concepts and… twisted them. I’m not aiming for accuracy
> 
> This is just a start... I'll post more here soon...
> 
> ...






Your claim on the Artifacts is granted.



			
				Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> Yep, I am here. I haven't just heard from Airwhale for a while.




Welcome back .



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Zelda.
> 
> Serpenteye:
> 
> ...




Even just one loss is one too many... Thomas and James, you are both welcome if you choose to come back.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I am still here!  I promise!  And I wasn't lurking so that you'd forget all about me, just to gain the element of surprise.  Never even thought of it.




That's a relief!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 21, 2004)

Update:

  Serpenteye:  

  I can account for myself, Airwhale, Album X, Anabstercorian, Bugbear, Creamsteak, Devilish, Eluvan, Guilt Puppy, Knight Otu, Melkor, Nac Mac Feegle, Paxus, Radiant, Rikandur, Venus, William, Xael, and Zelda.  
  We're all in the game, confirmed by post or e-mails I have personally read or received.

  I have not been able to contact or locate Thomas.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 21, 2004)

*A cold night in Rel Mord*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Something most unusual in the Flanaess happens.
> A large drow contingent, bearing the banners of Eclavdor, Erelhi-Cinlu, and Lolth, march up to the city gates of Rel Mord in the dead of night (acclimating to sunlight will take a while.)
> Instead of attacking, these drow have come as a diplomatic mission.  They carry all the weapons and armor, the cloaks and shields, the banners and religious symbols, that have made them so infamous.
> Yet it is clear (at least to them) that their mission is peaceful.
> ...




Lucius Greygable huddled against the gatehouse wall trying to hide from the bitter north wind. He cursed the gods for the cold and doubly cursed the Sargent-at-Arms for putting him out in it.  _"I should be at home in bed with my wife",_ he thought, shivering.

Above him were the city guardsmen, as well as members of the Ninth Legion. All of them were here for the same reason. _Expecting special visitors this eve,"_ the Sargent-at-Arms had told him, _So we'll be needing you at the gate._

"Special Visitors, indeed! There not so special that they can't wait'till morning like decent folk", Whispered Lucius, "They had best show soon or I'll catch my death, waitin."

From the wall above came a shout, "There here! The Drow have come!"

Lucius felt a chill, but not from the icy wind. _Drow! Nobody said anything about the Drow",_  he thought as he took a hearty sip from his belt flask.

More voices from above, "Open the Gate!" Called the Guards-Captain. "You boy! Put down that crossbow or the king will have your head, if the dark elves don't skin you first!"

From within the gatehouse come a great creaking as the gate was lifted allowing the Drow free entry into the city. The Legion would do nothing to stop them, nor would the City Guard. Now only lucius stood between the Drow and Rel Mord. Lucius looked over the small army which now stood before him and took another sip from his flask. There were perhaps fifty of them, dressed in silver and purple armor. They stood in an orderly formation, not the casual mass that most elf partys seem to take. 

He stepped forward and stammered, "E-e-evening, my name is Lucius Greygable, keeper-of-records for the east gate. Do any of you speak common?"

An incredibly beuatiful woman of modest height and inky black skin steped forward, "I speak your tounge, record keeper. As per the concord between our Queen Eclavdra and Your King, we have come to establish embassy. What do you require?"

Lucius just stared for a moment at the creature before him. _"If I were just a few years younger, I wouldn't mind a dance or two with this one",_ he thought. "Our laws require that I keep a record of all who enter the city. I will need the name, birthplace, and profession of all your...um...people."

The Drow woman nods, "I understand. It shall be as you say." She formed her party into a long line. One by one they stepped forward, gave the requested information, and recived their passport.

The Drow had come to Rel Mord


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 21, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Radiant, the barrier around Greyspace and the disappearance of the gods is not scheduled until the start of turn 1, as I recall, which has not yet started.  So, possibly something happened with either the Emperor or the gods of the Celestial Imperium.




I think that it is reasonible to assume that at least some of the gods are no longer answering the prayers of their clerics, granting spells as reguarly as they used to. Just because Oreth's crystal sphere hasn't been sealed yet doen't mean that all is right in the heavens.  This is at least what I'm assuming, as it allows us to make these statments and present these scenes.




> BUGBEAR:
> [sblock] I can’t seem to find your reply, but a message is delivered to King Seth Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond.  Also, Al'Akbar warned you of the possibility of Vecna's return in his message.
> 
> From Al’Akbar, the High Cleric,  the Restorer of  Righteousness, Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire.
> ...





The reasion you can't find my reply is because we had this conversation in e-mails 

"Greatings, High Cleric.
Yes such a union may prove in the best interest of us all. There are dark times ahead as you well know. I have been told that the Whispered Lord may be returning to our material plane. If this is true, then the petty differences between the many lands of the Flaneaess, nay of Oreth, must be set aside.

If you should wish a private audience with me, such is easily arranged.

Seth Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond, Duke of Urnst, Count of Urnst, Protector of the Forest states."


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> this is very much the generall reaction of the claw if they are received friendly:
> 
> The Emissiaries respond as respectfull and friendly as possible, thank their host for his hospitality and begin to buld up their embassy. If they are directed towards a certain location they of course use that, othewise they buy a building at a central location of the capital. The actual Claws return home but they leave their human retainers who pretty much build up a bureaus ready to receive anyone who might want the Claw's service in the future. They bring in a few normal human guards to be save from thieves and burglars and take great care to keep them few enough so no one could asume they try to bring in any kind of strike force. They also try to get officials licences for anything else they are doing and generally not be a pain for their hosts.




My envoys to the Celestial consulate spend some time with the emmissaries, learning about there lands and helping them learn the customs of ours. When word of the chaos in the Imperium reaches Rhynnon's ears he sends a message to leaders of the Imperium (The Sikari I suppose):

How can we help?


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> My envoys to the Celestial consulate spend some time with the emmissaries, learning about there lands and helping them learn the customs of ours. When word of the chaos in the Imperium reaches Rhynnon's ears he sends a message to leaders of the Imperium (The Sikari I suppose):
> 
> How can we help?




the emissaries do not go advertising the sorry state of their home. Officialy there are just minor rebellions and all orders still come from the priest-king. The Sikari are just some mercenaries working for him.
The Drow only knew more because they are living right under their feet. 


edti: to all: I'll try to have all your messages answered tomorow. Demand for the Claw's serivice is currently so hight that our skilled operatiors (which all happen to be me...) are very busy handling all incoming communication. ;(


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> the emissaries do not go advertising the sorry state of their home. Officialy there are just minor rebellions and all orders still come from the priest-king. The Sikari are just some mercenaries working for him.
> The Drow only knew more because they are living right under their feet.
> 
> 
> edti: to all: I'll try to have all your messages answered tomorow. Demand for the Claw's serivice is currently so hight that our skilled operatiors (which all happen to be me...) are very busy handling all incoming communication. ;(



Oh I'm sure there not saying, "hey, y'know what, my countys colapsed and it's been taken over my these super-mercs"

None the less, these minor underlings would know that things aren't as good as they used to be. Maybe one of them witnessed a riot and another mentions that he hadn't seen this much food in a long time. Roumers of purges in the preist caste and worse trouble in other provences. Servants and Peasants often know much more than they let on and they love to gossip.

Rhynnon may not know the exact details of the trouble in the celestial Imperium, but he will learn that something is happening, and it won't take long. And learning this he sends a simple message to the Preist-king: How can we help?


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Oh I'm sure there not saying, "hey, y'know what, my countys colapsed and it's been taken over my these super-mercs"
> 
> None the less, these minor underlings would know that things aren't as good as they used to be. Maybe one of them witnessed a riot and another mentions that he hadn't seen this much food in a long time. Roumers of purges in the preist caste and worse trouble in other provences. Servants and Peasants often know much more than they let on and they love to gossip.
> 
> Rhynnon may not know the exact details of the trouble in the celestial Imperium, but he will learn that something is happening, and it won't take long. And learning this he sends a simple message to the Preist-king: How can we help?




LOL, good point


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 21, 2004)

Knight Otu: Ah, that's what I get for using so many sblocks. Thanks, but no free espionage.  

Bugbear: Your suggestion about deities falling silent makes sense, so I will follow it.

Radiant:  I am working on a special post for your faction.  Possibly the gods fell silent in the Celestial Empire of Tsian in the last year or so.  (If you like this, chose when the gods fell silent in your faction.) So, assume that the following occurs before Al Akbar's arrival on Sunsebb 21, Common Year 603. Possibly the Sikari only made their appearance in the Flanaess within a few days of Al'Akbar's arrival.  This would explain why they did not initially notice clerics with spells.  (They were busy setting up embassies and meeting with officials.)

Album Cover X:  I am working on a special post for your faction as well.  I will be back to post later tonight.  (Hmm, I have almost as many errands to run as Al'Akbar's government.  )

The leaders of the various Baklunish nations allow the Sikari to set up chapter houses, and through them inform the Priest-King of the Celestial Imperium of Tsian that their embassies are welcome.  So, from Kankar, to Zeif, to Ekbir, to Sufmur, and in Lopolla, chapter houses of the Sikari and embassies of the Celestial Imperium are established.

MELKOR[sblock] Actually, the error is not so much the chararacter’s as the writer’s.  I forgot to read the roster before making the post, and made an assumption.  (Insert any bad joke on the word assume.)  So, the following happens.



> *Melkor * wrote:
> The Duergar embassy still seeks to meet with Al`Akbar, they are able to magically communicate with Lord Gallador and King Darksteel(note that Duergar King is officially only an ally of Gallador, not a servant. Prince Rothgar Darksteel, who is leading the delegation, isn`t much pleased to be treated as Gallador`s lackey, especially since the fact that Gallador was wary to send Vampire before Lawful Good Demigod is the main reason he is in charge instead of one of Gallador`s Children)




A few moments later, another aid appears, and bows low before Prince Rothgar Darksteel and his delegation.  “O noble son of a noble father! Forgive the grievous error committed by the last aide. He was confused, and is now being instructed in his error.  I am Nebaioth ben Shaul, grand vizier to the Caliph of Ekbir. Emperor Al’Akbar asks you to receive this gift as apology for the aide’s error.  Well do we know that thy father, King Darksteel, is a mighty monarch in his own right, lord of a great people. The Emperor is finishing a meeting, but bids you and your delegation to enjoy a light meal and some drink fit for honored guests who have traveled so far,” Nebaioth says with a smile. He produces a small but ornate wooden chest, bound with gold and set with precious stones. 

If Prince Rothgar opens it, he will find a small golden pendant shaped like an eagle, set with a small red ruby.  The craftsmanship is remarkable even by the exacting standards of the duergar.  If Prince Rothgar accepts the offer of a light meal, they are lead to an ornate hall.  The “light meal” is a feast with a variety of foods, and drink from throughout the Flanaess.

After a brief wait, a messenger signals Nebaioth to speak with him.  Nebaioth bows before Prince Rothgar and rises to his full height.  “O noble Prince Rothgar!  Emperor Al’Akbar wishes to speak with you and your delegation.  May you and your delegation be blessed, for your honor us with your presence.”

The delegation is lead to the throne room of the Caliph of Ekbir. Before the great double doors, Nebaioth signals a guard.  The doors are opened to the flourish of trumpets.  An elaborate throne room and hall is revealed, with the throne of Al’Akbar placed a little higher than that of the Caliph of Ekbir.  Al’Akbar and all those sitting rise as the doors open.  Al’Akbar, dressed in white, blue, and gold, stands and all in the room turn towards Prince Rothgar and smiles politely as the delegates enter the throne room.  A large ornate chest floats on a disk to the side of the thrones.

“Greetings to you, noble Prince Rothgar Darksteel, worthy son of a worthy father!" Al'Akbar says as he regards the duergar prince and his delegation.  "I welcome you and your delegation, speaking on behalf of the great King Darksteel, leader of a mighty people.  I am honored by you, Prince Rothgar Darksteel, and by your father King Darksteel, with your diplomatic mission.  May both our peoples be blessed this day.  I ask that you forgive the aide who first addressed you.  He is being instructed on the error of his ways.  May I respectfully present a gift to your father and ask what words the great King Darksteel brings to me this day?”

[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 22, 2004)

*A Nyr Dyv Summit special anoucement*

Guilt Puppy (The Scarlet Brotherhood) has brought up certain concerns about the upcoming meeting. 
Guilt Puppy is invited to participate (as an observer and to present his concerns if he should so wish) as King Rhynnon's guest.

I have also sent messages to the other primary participants of the summit asking about a possible change to the summits agenda. (Edena, Eluvan, Abnasticoran, and Rikandor check your e-mail.)


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 22, 2004)

*To Bugbear:* 
[sblock]
((I forgot to put this in the email... doh. So I'm just going to post instead. Insert this wherever it makes most sense)) 

 I see no reason to expand the Nyr Dyv summit's agenda. It was designed to decide the fate of the that land and come to an arrangement between those who had a legitimate claim there. Now more outsiders seem to find their way in with every passing day. First Eclavdra of the Drow and now representatives of the Scarlet Brotherhood have found their way unchecked into the negotiations. It would be greatly appreciated if no more of this was to go on. As I said previously it is of course your prerogative to invite who you wish to the conference. But I too have a prerogative. If I feel the purpose of the summit is becoming compromised and subverted by outside forces, I shall withdraw the League of Athyr from the negotiations. If a mass meeting of nations is deemed necessary for whatever reason, it should be kept seperate from this affair, and a clear agenda should be written up to determine its purpose. The League of Athyr would consider participating in such a conference entirely upon it sown merits.[/sblock] 

*To William Ronald* 
[sblock]

 A large alliance would seem to be beneficial to all involved. But various facotrs must be borne in mind. If all the forces of order and reason band together, we may have much to fear from the reaction of those who stand for chaos and darkness. If they are forced together by strong opposition and present a united front against our own, the results could be cataclysmic. I will not rule out the possibility of forming such an alliance, or its worth, but it should not be done rashly. I would also ask that the motivations of prospective allies be examined. Many would make themselves seem harmless in these times, when truthfully the luscious tree they appear as hides a great serpent in the roots. Above all, it should be remembered that the enemy of our enemy is our friend only so long as that common cause exists. Put your trust not in all those who would band with you to destroy a common foe, for many would as soon stick a dagger in your own back the moment the struggle has been won.[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 22, 2004)

*Summit Update*



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> *To Bugbear:*
> 
> I see no reason to expand the Nyr Dyv summit's agenda. It was designed to decide the fate of the that land and come to an arrangement between those who had a legitimate claim there. Now more outsiders seem to find their way in with every passing day. First Eclavdra of the Drow and now representatives of the Scarlet Brotherhood have found their way unchecked into the negotiations. It would be greatly appreciated if no more of this was to go on. As I said previously it is of course your prerogative to invite who you wish to the conference. But I too have a prerogative. If I feel the purpose of the summit is becoming compromised and subverted by outside forces, I shall withdraw the League of Athyr from the negotiations. If a mass meeting of nations is deemed necessary for whatever reason, it should be kept seperate from this affair, and a clear agenda should be written up to determine its purpose. The League of Athyr would consider participating in such a conference entirely upon it sown merits.[/sblock]




All except one of the powers involved in the summit has responded to my proposal. By a margin of three to one against, with one member not yet reporting (you know who you are) I can safely say that it has been decided not to expand the agenda of the conference. 

Also I want to clarify the extent of the Brotherhoods involvement in the summit. The Brotherhood, should they choose to attend (Guilt Puppy has not yet responded to my invitation) will be there only as observers. They
shall have no say in the trade discussions between our states, or in redrawing of coastal borders. They will be allowed to present their argument, should they so wish and the summit councel members shall be free to consider or ignore it as they so please.

Finally, Once again the Mordheil's participation in the summit has been brought into question. I hold, as I did before, that the Mordheil's claim to the underdark areas bordering the Nyr Dyv are valid. Do any members other than King Leonson feel that the Mordheil have no right to reprisentation?

Edit: The final vote came in. The results are three to two against. just so you know.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 22, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> MELKOR[sblock] Actually, the error is not so much the chararacter’s as the writer’s.  I forgot to read the roster before making the post, and made an assumption.  (Insert any bad joke on the word assume.)  So, the following happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock]Prince Rothar bows before Al`Akbar and Caliph, though a bit clumsily, he is obviously not used to diplomatic protocol, Duergar aren`t known for their subtlety and wordly manners, but the Prince obviously does his best. Than his servants open elaborate chests they have with them. Inside are perfectly crafted weapons from adamanite,  and mithril armors, radiating an aura of magic.

"Greetings, Great Caliph, Greetings Al`Akbar, mighty God, your wisdom is known even among my peole that live in the depths below. My father,  Haghar Daksteel, King of alll Duergar and his faithful  ally Lord Gallador( he hesitates for a short moment before saying this name, but Prince Rothgar can`t hide from Al`Akbar`s unhuman perception that he is afraid of Gallador) send those gifts to show their good will towards the people of the Baklunish, those are one of the greates weapons and armors forged by my people, whose skill in such arts is unmatched."- He waits for the gifts to be examined, than continues:

The unified Baklunish Confederation is without the doubt one of the greatest powers on Oerth, especially led by such great leader. But Gallador`s Concord is also growing in power rapidly, recently Solnor Empire of Sahuagin joined us, and we have many races and creatures of Underdark as our allies, even the Drow. Now we have created soem outposts in Sulhaut Mountains, not far from your borders. In those times of chaos and change the Concord offers a non-agression pact and cooperation against such troublemakers as Vecna and possibly Acererak, if he insists on his Apotheosis."[/sblock]


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 23, 2004)

1 day of project working, work doing & christmasgift shopping to go, I can almost hold my breath untill I have some spare time again. So expect me to drop in again around friday, or maybe thursday late. And hopefully I'll get to the roleplaying as well.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 23, 2004)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> All except one of the powers involved in the summit has responded to my proposal. By a margin of three to one against, with one member not yet reporting (you know who you are) I can safely say that it has been decided not to expand the agenda of the conference.
> 
> Also I want to clarify the extent of the Brotherhoods involvement in the summit. The Brotherhood, should they choose to attend (Guilt Puppy has not yet responded to my invitation) will be there only as observers. They
> shall have no say in the trade discussions between our states, or in redrawing of coastal borders. They will be allowed to present their argument, should they so wish and the summit councel members shall be free to consider or ignore it as they so please.
> ...




The Nyr Dyv summit's intent is to determine the validity of any one faction's claim to the area (or, perhaps, volume) of the Nyr Dyv.  If any factions whose territory borders the Nyr Dyv was overlooked in the invitations, the error was mine, and this error should be repaired by inviting all states with a legitimate claim to sovereignty over a portion of the Nyr Dyv to participate.  Naturally, this does not include the Scarlet Brotherhood, but as their strategic interests are affected by the outcome of the summit, they (and other states in a similar position) should be welcome to observe and offer feedback on the goings-on.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> the emissaries do not go advertising the sorry state of their home. Officialy there are just minor rebellions and all orders still come from the priest-king. The Sikari are just some mercenaries working for him.
> The Drow only knew more because they are living right under their feet.
> 
> Edti: to all: I'll try to have all your messages answered tomorow. Demand for the Claw's serivice is currently so hight that our skilled operatiors (which all happen to be me...) are very busy handling all incoming communication. ;(




To Radiant:
[sblock]OOC: Since I grew impatient ...   Iuz decided to move the stick into the ant nest, and visit CLAW leader in the White Palace. Of course ... i don't know if it is protected with Psionic's ... Because magic not coming from a very powerful caster, say minimum 11 lvl wouldn't even pass trough Iuz's SR 35, and in a event that mages put _Dimensional Anchor_ over White Palace ... Thing wich I would do anyway.  Iuz still have his godly powers that would allow him, along with his great skills at stealth to sneak inside unnoticed. Well, he minimises to the size of ant, hides in shadows and walks a bit here while reading minds of people, passively, to learn as much as he could before making next move. Wich include sneaking into the throneroom and becaming invisible for fev moments, just to gloat a bit about sorry state of the lackey of the Goody Godlings, the priest-king. Iuz know that if he wishes to claim this juicy fruit for himself, he must move decisively befor other gods fly here like vultures to the fresh carcass. I know that Iuz have no dignity, I know.  Do You have any suggestions/demands/etc about that event before I would write it ?
My rough plan is:
Iuz mysteriously appears into the throneroom. in his usual form of old withered manikin of a man. Wearing stinking rags and not emanating his godly aura. 
Wait till Sikari leader appears and converse a bit with her from the position of wise, very weird and old man. Later raise priest-king, or if Sikari prefer ressurect him ... or not. If ressurected priest-king would hear sermony of his personal lack of faith yadda, yadda, yadda ... and that the faith of Sikari brought him here.   [/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 23, 2004)

At Nyrond's offer, the Scarlet Brotherhood would like to announce that we will be sending observers and representatives to the Nyr Dyv Summit. They will not be speaking or participating in the proceedings, as we do not wish to interfere in the region. They will, however, be available for consultation to all members of the Summit during the proceedings, should any power choose to concern itself with the interests of our Brotherhood.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 23, 2004)

Of course ... Iuz noticed long ago that Suel folk are ambitious lot, constantly striving to outbest all challenges. And that is what Iuz like in them. 

GP, Iuz supports Your organization's presence during the Summit.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 24, 2004)

*Memories of Modrons*

The Royal Palace, Rel Mord

Seth Rhynnon stood alone in the solarium studying a life sized statue of himself, a gift from the Greyspace Alliance.  Carved from some space borne crystal, it caught and held the rays of the sun, giving off a soft glow even at night. Rhynnon saw himself depicted with sword held high and a look of triumph on his face, an image of him in the years after the war, before he was crowned king of Greater Nyrond.
Rhynnon reached up and touched the cold stone of that face, so unlike his own. “Every gift has a price”, he said to himself…

*One year, six months, seventeen days, four hours, twenty-two minutes, and seven seconds ago:*
Seth Rhynnon, duke of vinewind, chewed on the end of a paintbrush, when he heard a knock on the door. “I’m busy! Unless orcs have sacked the towering oak inn don’t bother me! I’m trying to get her eyes.”
“My Lord, you have some rather strange visitors wishing to see you,” said Cromwell as he entered the room. 
Cromwell was Seth’s right hand man, and the person who he left in charge when he went abroad.  Adventuring usually.
“Strange Visitors? Has the Old One come to ask my hand in marriage at last?” he joked, “It will break his wicked old heart to tell him no. I can hardly wait.”
Cromwell laughed, but said,”No, my lord.  They have been quite insistent, you see…” But before Cromwell could finish the door opened again knocking him to the ground. 
In came the last thing Rhynnon would have ever expected. Iuz marching in wearing a dress and singing love ballads would have surprised him less. There were three of them, strange box-shaped creatures with spindly arms and legs, small bat like wings and the bizarre parody of a human face mounted on the front. Modrons. Of all things Modrons were in his home. Two of the creatures were carrying a long metal case.  The third stepped forward and addressed him.
[Beep!] “Query: are you the human designate: sethrhynnon?”
“Yes”, he answered carefully, still quite stunned by his unexpected guests, “I am he”
[Beep!] “Status update: target located. Initializing new directive: deliver cargo," said the Modron, [wherrr-KLIK!] “This unit has been directed by the Primus to deliver this case to human designate: sethrhynnon.”The two Modrons set the case down in front of him. 
“Um, thank you”, said Seth as he removed the lid. Inside he discovered a simple crown, scepter and a crystal orb. Before he could ask what this was all about, the modron said [Beep!] “Status update: cargo delivered. Initializing new directive: deliver message to human designate: sethrhynnon."  It’s mouth opened wide, forming a perfect circle, and from it issued a voice, like a thousand voices speaking in unison, * “WE ARE THE PRIMUS! THESE ARE FOR YOU! ONLY BY WALKING THE NARROW PATH MAY YOUR KINGDOM SURVIVE!"  * [Beep!] "End message."
Seth and Cromwell looked at each other in amazement. “Well that explains nothing”, said Cromwell.
“What are these things?” asked Rhynnon pointing at the objects in the case.
[Beep!]  Status update: message delivered. Initializing new sub-directive: respond to queries of human designate: sethrhynnon. Response to query: these are the regalia of Neutrality. Crown. Scepter. Orb. Have you further queries?”
“So you can answer my questions, eh. Why have they been given to me then?”
[Beep!]  "Response to query: The Primus so directed. Have you further queries?"
"But why does primus want me to have them?”
[Beep!]  “Response to query: insufficient data. Have you further queries?”
Cromwell peered into the case “Odd, isn’t it. You would think that Modrons would deliver the Regalia of Law not the… I mean if you would expect them to deliver anything at all.”
“Good point, Cromwell. Why would Primus deliver the Regalia of Neutrality rather than the Regalia of Law?”
[Beep!]  “Response to query: Insufficient data,”  [Whurrrrrrrr-klik!], “speculation: the regalia of law are in the possession of another. Have you further queries?”
“You wouldn’t happen to know who has them would you.”
[Beep!] “Response to query: Insufficient data. Have you further queries?” 
“This thing is giving me a bloody headache,” said Seth wearily, “No I have no further questions.”
[Beep!]  Status Update: queries responded to. Status Update: Mission complete. Initializing new directive: return to clockwork nirvana.”  
From the three Modrons came a loud humming noise and then they were gone.
Seth kneeled down to examine the strange artifacts. It didn’t make sense, why would Primus want him to have these and what was that about saving his kingdom. He was no king.
“You should just get rid of them, my lord. You’ll get nothing but trouble keeping them.”
Seth looked up, “come now Cromwell, these are gifts from the Modrons not Iuz. I’m certain that they mean no mischief.”
“Well, my mother always said “beware Modrons bearing gifts”
“She never said that”
“Well, she would have.”
---
“Your Majesty. Your Majesty!”
King Rhynnon pulled his gaze away from the statue to find a fair haired page tring to get his attention. “Hmmm, I am sorry. What is it?”
“The Knights of Heironeous have gathered as you ordered. They await you in the hall of roses.”
“Ah, yes. I will be there shortly. I have wasted enough time here as it is.”


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 24, 2004)

I know Thomas, so I'll talk to him (he's the one who got me into this game).

Also, I'm sorry for my total absence from this thread for the last while, I have been swamped with work.  I should be back to normal by New Years, so I look forward to reading the back-log.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 24, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle: It is good to have you back.  Don't worry, many people are busy this time of year.  There will be time to catch up.  (I am catching up now because of computer problems that took some time to correct.  Thanks for being willing to talk to Thomas Hobbes -- I hope we can get him and James Heard back. I do owe you a reply to a previous post.)

NAC MAC FEEGLE:
[sblock]
The senior representative among the Baklunish ambassadors, Umar ben Hatim of Zeif, bows low before Cobb Darg, Mayor of Irongate and the leader of the Iron League.

"We look forward to establishing good relations with you and the other member nations of the Iron League. I believe that there will be great trials for both our peoples, but I believe that we can meet them by standing together.
If I may make a suggestion, I believe there are those among your neighbors who will stand with you. Perhaps past differences can be put aside.  A few wise words can often resolve misunderstandings.  If you so desire, the Baklunish Empire can add our voice to yours in approaching your neighbors."

"Some might ask why the Iron League matters to those in a land thousands of miles away.  Besides the inherent dignity and sovereign rights possessed by your citizens, there is much about the Iron League that is worthy of praise.  Your member nations are tolerant of diverse views and cultures.  In the face of adversity, the peoples of the Iron League have learned to stand together.  If you so desire, we will stand with you in these times of change.  May you Lord Mayor Cobb Darg, your city of Irongate, and all the peoples of the Iron League be blessed with peace and prosperity."

The ambassadors bow low, and depart unless Cobb Darg has further questions.

At about the same time, ambassadors arrive on the Isle of the Phoenix with a message and gifts much like those presented to Cobb Darg.  (OOC: You might be amused to know that there are no level, alignment, or racial information for Cobb Darg in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer.  Also, among the rumors is that there is some secret related to his ancestry. So, use the information as you see fit.)
[/sblock]

ELUVAN:
[sblock]


> *Eluvan wrote:*
> A large alliance would seem to be beneficial to all involved. But various facotrs must be borne in mind. If all the forces of order and reason band together, we may have much to fear from the reaction of those who stand for chaos and darkness. If they are forced together by strong opposition and present a united front against our own, the results could be cataclysmic. I will not rule out the possibility of forming such an alliance, or its worth, but it should not be done rashly. I would also ask that the motivations of prospective allies be examined. Many would make themselves seem harmless in these times, when truthfully the luscious tree they appear as hides a great serpent in the roots. Above all, it should be remembered that the enemy of our enemy is our friend only so long as that common cause exists. Put your trust not in all those who would band with you to destroy a common foe, for many would as soon stick a dagger in your own back the moment the struggle has been won.




"Your words are wise.  However, I have received reports of a greater alliance of the forces for chaos and darkness. Most of our likely foes may already be united. A larger alliance of nations that stand for order, reason, and the rights of their peoples could be kept secret until it needs to be revealed.  There are neighbors to both our powers as well as others whom I believe would stand with us."

"There are many nations and leaders whom I can only count on to fight a common threat -- until the second the common foe is defeated. Sometimes, it is best to allow someone you distrust to speak, so that you can at least learn something in between their lies. There are many whom I trust only to follow their traditional paths of death and deception."


"In the matter of a greater alliance of nations, I would suggest greater consultation on these matters with those whom we both can rely on.  However, I fear that those who covet our nations may already be prepared to put aside their differences "

[/sblock]

BUGBEAR:
[sblock](OOC: I am putting up previously written posts.  So, it is too late for an Al'Akbar visit tonight. The computer is working great, by the way. Would you like the visit to be a public post?)

A message arrives in Rel Mord.  

"I would ask permission for a diplomatic visit at your earliest convenience to discuss matters of concen to us both."

Al'Akbar.
[/sblock]

AIRWHALE AND ZELDA

[sblock]
*Airwhale* wrote:
[sblock]
"Ginsel, Seat of power of the Grayspace alliance welcomes your
powerfull embisies, and thanks you for your gifts.

In return, we offer you gifts of our own.  You will find in your
quarters magically contained elemental fire and water from Liga, our
sun, as well as some large dimonds from this planet.  We would ask
that you not break the elemental containment here...  for the fire can
be, as you might expect, quite hot.

We welcome trade from your people, however, be aware that other partys
have begun negotiation for exclusive trade rights in your area, and we
may not be able to honor those commitments for long.  We view your
group as being a stablizing force in Oerth, and, as such, we would be
happy to negotiate with you in all matters of trade and military
affairs.  We are also concerned about reports of an alliance of the
false god Iuz and major powers of the underdark.  We fear that this
would be a highly destablizing force in all of the sphere.

You are encouraged to set up an embassy here, and we look forward to
continued contact with your nation.  We would ask to hold on sending
any missionarys until we have a better grasp of the culture of your
people.

We welcome news from Oerth.  We especially welcome news regarding your
views on your neighbors, Nyrond and The Triumvirate Rebellious.  Do
you enjoy good relations with them? Would you recomend attempts to
initiate relations with these two powers?

Finally, we are curious if you had any millitary objectives on Oerth. 
While our forces are not able to take an army on their own, we may be
able to provide valuble assistence should your goals and ours match."

[/sblock]
*Al'Akbar's reply:*
[sblock]
To the leaders of the Greyspace Alliance
From Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire

Greetings, leaders of the Greyspace Alliance.  I was glad to receive your tidings from Ginsel, and I pray that all is well among the members of your alliance.  I am honored by your great gifts, and shall treasure them with the respect that they deserve. 

I would like to establish trade relations with you, however, I would be wary of establishing exculsive trade relations with any party.  These can sometimes not have the benefits that both parties desire.  As for trade, the trading house of Mouquollad Consortium has trade houses in the Flanaess and beyond - trading as far as Ta Neteru (OOC: Erypt), the Celestial Imperium of Tsian, and further even to the elven lands of the Far West.  I believe that any exclusive agreement would tend to hem in your trade possibilities. 

In some lands, the Mouquollad Consortium, the great trade organization of the Baklunish nations, have small areas set aside which are under their rule.  In turn, the land granting such rights has representatives granted the same rights among my nations. This is much like your arrangements with the city of Irongate.  I would like to propose that each of us to explore the possibility of such an arrangement.  We both could benefit from our respective trade contacts, and at the same time respect the rights of one another. We can at least discuss arrangements that meet with our mutual approval.  I am ready to hear any proposal you have to offer.

I am honored that you believe that I am a force for stability on Oerth.  I am aware of the plotting of Iuz , many underdark factions, and others.  I believe they seek to work together to seize the surrounding lands and then each will likely betray his fellow.  If they were to accomplish this, peace and prosperity on much of Oerth would be a thing of the past.  You should know that the most amusing description of Iuz that I have ever heard came from Zagyg.  Zagyg once described Iuz as an appetite that has not yet found any limit.  Sadly, there are many on Oerth and Greyspace who would match this description.  I am concerned that Iuz and his allies will try to move against many of my neighbors and myself soon.

I would be pleased to establish embassies among the members of your alliance.  I respect and understand your concerns about missionaries. My proposal was strictly to have some of my worshippers and priests to serve the needs of the diplomats.    However, I can instead give an ambassador a device to directly contact me.  If you so wish, I can provide you with such a device as well although diplomats can give you their impressions as well.  If you so desire, I can provide a tour of the Baklunish lands and assist you in better understanding my culture.

As for the issues of the Triumvirate Rebellious and Greater Nyrond, I gladly share my knowledge and counsel with you.  I think perhaps it is best to begin with the saying of the legendary Baklunish poet Amir Bahr-al Djahiz.  When the Baklunish Empire was young, he wrote: "Character is destiny."

There is some evidence for this, based on my experiences and observations. Consider the Triumvirate Rebellious.  Lord Rary was once a member of the Circle of Eight, among the mightiest wizardly orders on Oerth.  Yet at a peace conference in  the City of Greyhawk, Rary betrayed two of his oldest friends and associates, killing the archmagi Tenser and Otiluke.  Similarly, he seized the Bright Lands and killed many of its former leaders.  Additionally, Rary and Robilar had many years earlier freed Iuz from his imprisonment in what they at the time claimed to be an accident.  Reports say that Tenser urged them not to release the mysterious figure they found in the ruins of Castle Greyhawk until they learned more.  Lord Robilar and Lord Rary did not listen, and ended up having to fight Iuz as Tenser fought against them.

There has also been some tension between Lord Rary and Lord Robilar.  Some years ago, Rary ordered some of Lord Robilar's personal guard to find what had happened to troops sent to a dead city.  Robilar, in a fit of anger, killed a blue dragon whom Rary sought as an ally.

Eli Tomorast is known to work with the demon lord Kerzit. His primary interests seem to be wealth and power.  With Rary and Robilar, he infiltrated the City of Greyhawk and caused its government to fall apart from within.  Even now, as I have tried to establish diplomatic relations with the Triumvirate Rebellious, I hunt for their agents in my lands.  This should be but one of many concerns of any who would seek to deal with the Triumvirate Rebellious.  To be blunt, I fear that the agents of the Triumvirate Rebellious might try to insinuate themselves within the Greyspace Alliance - to serve the ends of their lords.

As for Greater Nyrond, I have found King Seth Rhynnon to be a very reasonable man, open to a variety of views.  He has helped to ensure legal trade in his territory and is prepared to take a stand against those who would bring war to his borders and those of his neighbors. I do not believe that King Rhynnon would be the first to start a fight, but I believe he would finish it.  I would trust him to honor his agreements before I would trust the uncertain and unreliable Triumvirate Rebellious. 

Furthermore, King Rhynnon has offered his assistance to the Celestial Imperium of Tsian in their time of need.  The Celestial Imperium, the most populous of Oerth's nations, is in a state of disarray.  I have sent a dispatch to them, offering my help as well.  Efforts to stabilize the country would be most beneficial.  In addition to helping the people, stabilizing efforts could help provide better opportunities for commerce.  The Celestial Imperium is a large market for goods, and has many fine products that are sold throughout Oerth.  I would ask you to join me in efforts to stabilize the Celestial Imperium.  It would benefit the people, gain us influence with the rulers, and help to ensure commerce and prosperity for the citizens of the Imperium as well as ourselves. So, I believe we can act with compassion and in our own self interest in this matter.  I have found that stable societies that protect their citizens tend to be more prosperous than tyrannical regimes.  They are also less of a threat to their neighbors.

As for military matters, I plan to stand with my allies.  I am uncertain of the disposition of Orcreich and the Khanates, which border my lands as well as those of the Celestial Imperium.  They may choose to invade both our lands.  Similarly, I am concerned about the forces of the Wolf Lord in the mountains to my east and a vampire led faction in the mountains to my south. The illithid seek dominance as always, in their ultimate goal of victory over all. Iuz  and his allies may well threaten my neighbors, and I must honor my treaties of alliances.  Also, I fear that the cult of the Whispered One (OOC: Vecna) or the Whispered One himself may strike in these uncertain times.  So, I would greatly welcome a military and trade pact with the Greyspace Alliance.  Indeed, I think I can also suggest some nations that might also desire better relations with the Greyspace Alliance for both military and economic reasons.

I look forward to meeting with your representatives, and for our peoples to gain a greater understanding of each other.  It is my hope that we can become allies as well as friends.  For I fear the time is coming soon where we will need to stand together for the benefit of all our peoples against those who would see us dead or in chains.  May the peoples of the Greyspace Alliance be blessed with peace and prosperity. 

Yours in peace and friendship,

Al'Akbar


(Here  is a summary of Al'Akbar's faith.  This entry for Al'Akbar is adapted from an entry from the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer, pages 164-165 and some other information as well.

Al'Akbar
(High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness), LG demigod of Guardianship, Faithfulness, Dignity, and Duty.
Al'Akbar (ahl AHK-bar) first appeared as a wanderer in the days following the Invoked Devastation.  His prayers for help for his people were answered  by the deity Al'Asran and other gods, who charged him to restore the Baklunish people to the path of righteousness and dignity.  He was given the fabled Cup and star-shaped Talisman that now bear his name. He taught that true religion includes proper devotion to the gods, protection of the community, and guidance of the faithful. He also assisted in the founding of cities, the healing of the sick, and in trying to help the Baklunish people survive as a people and as a culture in the aftermath of the Twin Cataclysms. In the fullness of the years, he allowed his own mosque to be constructed where his followers began to call upon his name in their prayers.  Shortly afterwards, he ascended to take his place among the gods, although he remains a demigod out of respect for the rest of the pantheon.  His symbol is an image of the cup and talisman artifacts, which are an eight-pointed star and a jeweled cup.

Be as a vessel of kindness and emblem of devotion, for the righteous man is both steadfast and merciful.  Be not as the untutored nonbeliever, but rather heed your superiors, and submit to their wisdom and guidance.  Let the faithful strive always to nurture the seed of Good in the soil of Law, that by doing so they are received into the Garden of Al'Akbar.

The faith of Al'Akbar dominates the Baklunish culture with its sense of community and propriety.  They teach Ancient Baklunish as the language of poetry and learning; they are generally well disposed toward other faiths.  Two historical branches of this faith exist.  The followers of the Exalted Faith recognize the supremacy of the holy caliph (the ruler of Ekbir); they are masters of rhetoric and diplomacy, with high regard for academic achievement.  Followers of the True Faith defer to the authority of the Grand Mufti of the Yatils, taking a more fundamental approach to religion that emphasizes hard work, plain speech, and obedience.  More obscure divisions exist among Paynim dervishes.  It is known that Al'Akbar has worshippers of good and neutral alignment, and that some of the worshippers are not just Baklunish humans.  Humans of other races, and such nonhumans as elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, orcs, and kobolds, have been known to follow Al'Akbar's teachings and to respect his faith.  The faith of Al'Akbar is known for its great tolerance of good and neutral faiths and in treating other faiths and cultures with respect.

Clerics of the Exalted Faith usually bear the title of qadi, and tend toward lawful good or neutral good.  Clerics of the True Faith are called mullahs, and strongly favor lawful neutral.  Both types hold office as ministers, judges, scholars, and teachers in civil government, while also serving as healers, advisers, and guardians for the military.  Adventuring clerics are tolerant of non-believers, though they are still expected to uphold the ideals of the faith.  Ritual prays may be made at dawn and dusk.
Domains: Good, Healing, Law, Protection.  The chosen weapon of Al'Akbar's clergy is the falchion.

His paladins are known to be skilled healers, as well as brave warriors.  They are closely allied with the paladins of Azor'alq, the neutral good hero god of Light, Purity, Courage, and Strength.[/sblock]

*Airwhale* wrote:
[sblock]OOC:Okay, quick answers.  I'm going to be traveling for most of
tomorrow.  I'll write a more detailed post then:


> In some lands, the Mouquollad Consortium, the great trade organization of
> the Baklunish nations, have small areas set aside which are under their
> rule.  In turn, the land granting such rights has representatives granted
> the same rights among my nations. This is much like your arrangements with
> the city of Irongate.  I would like to propose that each of us to explore
> the possibility of such an arrangement.  We both could benefit from our
> respective trade contacts, and at the same time respect the rights of one
> another. We can at least discuss arrangements that meet with our mutual
> approval.  I am ready to hear any proposal you have to offer.

I believe that our needs may become apparent after this conference
between your neighbors... By the way, we are curious... why all this
fuss over a body of water?

> I am honored that you believe that I am a force for stability on Oerth.  I
> am aware of the plotting of Iuz , many underdark factions, and others.  I
> believe they seek to work together to seize the surrounding lands and then
> each will likely betray his fellow.  If they were to accomplish this, peace
> and prosperity on much of Oerth would be a thing of the past.  You should
> know that the most amusing description of Iuz that I have ever heard came
> from Zagyg.  Zagyg once described Iuz as an appetite that has not yet found
> any limit.  Sadly, there are many on Oerth and Greyspace who would match
> this description.  I am concerned that Iuz and his allies will try to move
> against many of my neighbors and myself soon.

We are as well. Rather than open conflict, we would prefer these
militaristic alliances to turn against themselves. Do you know how
committed they are to their alliance?  Have you tried to contact this
new government of mind flayers in the underdark that we have heard of?
They are traditional opponents of the drow.

Also, do you know how the Scarlet brotherhood plots? 

> I would be pleased to establish embassies among the members of your
> alliance.  I respect and understand your concerns about missionaries. My
> proposal was strictly to have some of my worshippers and priests to serve
> the needs of the diplomats.    However, I can instead give an ambassador a
> device to directly contact me.  If you so wish, I can provide you with such
> a device as well although diplomats can give you their impressions as well. 
> If you so desire, I can provide a tour of the Baklunish lands and assist you
> in better understanding my culture.

Priests are welcome to serve the needs of your diplomats.  


> There is some evidence for this, based on my experiences and observations.
> Consider the Triumvirate Rebellious.  Lord Rary was once a member of the
> Circle of Eight, among the mightiest wizardly orders on Oerth.  Yet at a
> peace conference in  the City of Greyhawk, Rary betrayed two of his oldest
> friends and associates, killing the archmagi Tenser and Otiluke.  Similarly,
> he seized the Bright Lands and killed many of its former leaders. 
> Additionally, Rary and Robilar had many years earlier freed Iuz from his
> imprisonment in what they at the time claimed to be an accident.  Reports
> say that Tenser urged them not to release the mysterious figure they found
> in the ruins of Castle Greyhawk until they learned more.  Lord Robilar and
> Lord Rary did not listen, and ended up having to fight Iuz as Tenser fought
> against them.
> 
> There has also been some tension between Lord Rary and Lord Robilar.  Some
> years ago, Rary ordered some of Lord Robilar's personal guard to find what
> had happened to troops sent to a dead city.  Robilar, in a fit of anger,
> killed a blue dragon whom Rary sought as an ally.
> 
> Eli Tomorast is known to work with the demon lord Kerzit. His primary
> interests seem to be wealth and power.  With Rary and Robilar, he
> infiltrated the City of Greyhawk and caused its government to fall apart
> from within.  Even now, as I have tried to establish diplomatic relations
> with the Triumvirate Rebellious, I hunt for their agents in my lands.  This
> should be but one of many concerns of any who would seek to deal with the
> Triumvirate Rebellious.  To be blunt, I fear that the agents of the
> Triumvirate Rebellious might try to insinuate themselves within the
> Greyspace Alliance - to serve the ends of their lords.

We have come to the same conclusion, and we do fear this alliance of
evil wizards.  However, we do not view them as big of a concern as
Iuz.

> Furthermore, King Rhynnon has offered his assistance to the Celestial
> Imperium of Tsian in their time of need.  The Celestial Imperium, the most
> populous of Oerth's nations, is in a state of disarray.  I have sent a
> dispatch to them, offering my help as well.  Efforts to stabilize the
> country would be most beneficial.  In addition to helping the people,
> stabilizing efforts could help provide better opportunities for commerce. 
> The Celestial Imperium is a large market for goods, and has many fine
> products that are sold throughout Oerth.  I would ask you to join me in
> efforts to stabilize the Celestial Imperium.  It would benefit the people,
> gain us influence with the rulers, and help to ensure commerce and
> prosperity for the citizens of the Imperium as well as ourselves. So, I
> believe we can act with compassion and in our own self interest in this
> matter.  I have found that stable societies that protect their citizens tend
> to be more prosperous than tyrannical regimes.  They are also less of a
> threat to their neighbors.

We will contact the Celestial Imperium regarding this.  We are not
sure if this will curry any favor, however... The ruling cast of this
empire seems to have been taken over by heartless mercenaries.

> As for military matters, I plan to stand with my allies.  I am uncertain of
> the disposition of Orcreich and the Khanates, which border my lands as well
> as those of the Celestial Imperium.  They may choose to invade both our
> lands.  Similarly, I am concerned about the forces of the Wolf Lord in the
> mountains to my east and a vampire led faction in the mountains to my south.
> The illithid seek dominance as always, in their ultimate goal of victory
> over all. Iuz  and his allies may well threaten my neighbors, and I must
> honor my treaties of alliances.  Also, I fear that the cult of the Whispered
> One (OOC: Vecna) or the Whispered One himself may strike in these uncertain
> times.  So, I would greatly welcome a military and trade pact with the
> Greyspace Alliance.  Indeed, I think I can also suggest some nations that
> might also desire better relations with the Greyspace Alliance for both
> military and economic reasons.

We agree that there are many nations which could possibly stand in an
alliance with all of us, but we fear this would solidify an alliance
of evil against us.  Again, we would prefer the forces of evil to take
care of each other, if that is possible.

> I look forward to meeting with your representatives, and for our peoples to
> gain a greater understanding of each other.  It is my hope that we can
> become allies as well as friends.  For I fear the time is coming soon where
> we will need to stand together for the benefit of all our peoples against
> those who would see us dead or in chains.  May the peoples of the Greyspace
> Alliance be blessed with peace and prosperity. 

We fear the same.  Dark times may have fallen on the entire sphere.
[/sblock]

*Al'Akbar's response:*

[sblock]
Al'Akbar sends a reply within hours of receiving the letter from the leaders of the Greyspace Alliance.

I look forward to better understanding your needs, and helping to meet them. As for the summit, the dispute is not over water, but borders.  The League of Athyr, Greater Nyrond, the territory of the Triumvirate, the Empire of Iuz, and some drow territory are on or border the Nyr Dyv.  The Triumvirate wishes for legitimacy and recognition of its territory claims, Iuz seeks his advantage, as does the drow.  I fear the summit will accomplish little.

Like yourselves, I would prefer that these militaristic nations fight amongst themselves. However, they may put their disputes aside for the goal of conquest. (OOC: The new government of the mind flayers arises in Turn 1 with the Sealing of Greyspace.)  I have contacted the illithid and have received no reply. The Solistarrim and the Scarlet Brotherhood are silent.  I do not know their plans.  Only Iuz and the drow responded to my warnings that the Whispered One or his cult may strike.  The drow and I have diplomatic relations and trade, all so I can keep an eye on them. Eclavdra will help against the Whispered One -- whose agenda contradicts that of her goddess.  (The drow want a world that is alive, so they can rule over it.) Iuz apparently believed I was a fraud and tried to send a succubus to me as a concubine.  (I sent the creature back as I do not kill ambassadors unless they attack.  Besides, I had to convey a message to Iuz.)  I suspect the Solistarrim and the Scarlet Brotherhood are playing their own separate game as are the illithid.  I do not think they will support Iuz.

I can provide priests who have served in diplomatic missions. They can meet they needs of the diplomatic staff, and will know how to interact with your people.  May I also send priests of two hero deities in my service Azor'alq and Daoud.  (OOC: Go to http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg/articles/lg20030521deitiessearch for some information. There are some hero deities you and Zelda can claim.)

We can only hope that the Triumvirate Rebellious may work against Iuz, who has a hatred for Greyhawk and has fought Rary and Robilar in the past.

I do believe there is a need to help the people of the Celestial Imperium.  However, the rulers do seem a bit distant and uncaring. I believe they must choose between being mercenaries or serving their people.

It might be best for an alliance to keep itself secret.  I fear that our common foes will put aside their differences just long enough to unit long enough for war and conquest.  Also, it seems that they are uniting to a significant degree.

My divinations show a time of great turmoil.  I believe that those who would fight the coming darkness should stand together, if first in secret.  There may be far worse than Iuz and the Wolf Lord to contend with soon.  

May I ask about your requirements for an embassy and consulates? I am prepared to work with you to ensure that you have access to the Baklunish Empire for trade and diplomacy.  

It is my hope that we can weather the coming storm.  May you and all the peoples of the Greyspace Alliance be blessed with peace.

Al'Akbar.


[/sblock]

[/sblock]



EDENA OF NEITH:
[sblock]
I will respond to the drow arriving at Zeif. (I spent yesterday getting the computer working well, and had a lot to do today.) However, I think Eclavdra would know that Ekbir, not Zeif, is the capitol of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the Baklunish Empire.)

[/sblock]

MELKOR:
[sblock]
Al'Akbar turns to Prince Rothgar Darksteel and smiles politely.  "Many tales speak of the skilled work, determination, and courage. Yet few speak of the courtesy of your people.  I am honored by your gifts."

"As for your proposal, my government will take it under advisement.  King Darksteel and Lord Gallador are wise to be concerned about the Whispered One and Acererak. However, I will contact your government and ask for you when we have reached a decision on this momentous offer.  I look forward to seeing you soon.  I would ask that you take the gifts for your father and I have a gift for you as well."

Several men bring a small chest of ancient duergar workmanship before Prince Rothgar.  "You will find a rare work that should be treasured, for it was considered ancient even a thousand years ago.  Inside is a book dating from your people's earliest times.  This is one of the earliest copies of _Steel Axes and Iron Wills: The War of the Duergar Against the Illithid_.  Its tales of your people's courage should be an inspiration to all duergar."

"May the duergar be blessed with peace and prosperity. I await your return Prince Rothgar and shall contact you soon, so you can inform your father, King Darksteel, and his ally Lord Gallador that we have an appropriate and full response to this offer of a pact between our two powers."[/sblock]

RIKANDUR AZEBOL:
[sblock]
After the succubus has delivered her message, Al'Akbar addresses her.

"I am a happily married man with three wives and have no need or desire fro a concubine, let alone one who hails from the Abyss itself. Tell Emperor Iuz that I am prepared to work with him and many others against the Whispered One.  However, his other offers must be considered in light of how his representative tried to enter into this palace. Did your lord like the gifts that accompanied my letter?"

"Gifts," Bruha says nervously. "I was not told about any gifts."

"You will return to your lord in Dorakaa and bear my message to him -- after you are escorted to the front gates of the palace. There you will be able to teleport back to Emperor Iuz's lands. You will be watched and guarded until you lead. You will maintain a human form until you teleport away. I will be watching you.  Go now.  Tell your lord that I do find one virtue in you: you are loyal to him."

The hero deities Azor'alq and Daoud look at the succubus doubtfully, and escort the obviously nervous succubus to the palace gates. She teleports away without glancing backwards at the palace.

(OOC: So, now you have to decide a critical issue.  Was it an orc that took the goods or Olidimarra, the god of theives, pulling a fast one on Iuz and Al'Akbar.  )
[/sblock]


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

the Claw wishes a merry christmas to everyone in da game. See you all 
*picture zooms to Sanakan, wearing Santa Clause's red hat, while she lounges on the throne of the white palace and waves*


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 24, 2004)

(OOC: Radiant, I had wanted to post this earlier but had to fix my computer. So, waiting for your reaction when you get back.


The following post is set on the day of Al’Akbar’s return. (Still catching up to when we are now in this post.)  Assuming that we will have Turn 1 begin in Common Year 604, either during Needfest, or on the first month of the year Fireseek.  By my estimate, Al’Akbar’s return would be on Sunsebb 21, CY 603 (Baklunish Hegira 3262).   This is the winter solstice. I presume that the gods of the Celestial Imperium fell silent sometime in the previous year – long enough to turn the Celestial Imperium of Tsian into a divided nation.   I have also included a copy of Al’Akbar’s arrival in an sblock for your convenience and for everyone to read.  Also, I took the liberty to have the Sikari ask some questions.)

Early in the morning on the darkest day of the year, the Sikari observe the people of the town of Kankar in the Dry Steppes.  They notice that people are gathering to hear the leader of the Dry Stppes, Mahdi Amal aban Jehef.  The Mahdi, like all the officials of the Baklunish lands, had granted chapter houses to the Sikari and embassies for the Celestial Imperium of Tsian.  The Baklunish were courteous, but currently had no business for the Sikari – who had just arrived in the preceding week.

The Sikari decide to join the crowd to hear the words of the Mahdi, but their eyes and ears are draw towards the skies over the timeless stones of Tovag Baragu.

(OOC: A repeat of Al’Akbar’s arrival, for those just joining the IR or reading it for the first time.)
[sblock]
Early in the morning,  in Kankar on the shores of Lake Udrukankar, the call to prayer is heard from the mosques, minarets, and temples.  The Mahdi of the Steppes turns to address the crowds of the faithful and curious onlookers. He opens his mouth to speak but his words are interrupted by the sound of distant thunder from the timeless stones of Tovag Baragu.

In a flash of light, a man on a ki-rin appears followed by a throng of celestials and genies of various sorts.  With startling swiftness, the horde rides to the maket square of Kankar.  The rider and the ki-rin, its scales and hoves blazing with light, swoop low above the crowd as he blows a ram’s horn.  The celestial horde picks up the tune on their horns, whose sounds echo in the streets and towers of kankar.  The man on the celestial horse gazes kindly on the people below him. He is tall and thin.  Piercing hazel eyes, rare among the Baklunish,  gaze out from beneath a face with kindly features, framed by dusky brown hair and well trimmed beard.  His robes and garments are the white of mountain snow, the blue of the summer skies, and the gold of the noonday sun. An eight-pointed star of platinum with a chain of gold and pearls hangs from his neck.  In his right hand is a golden cup, set with sapphires, rubies, diamonds, and emeralds, shining brightly.  A brighter light surrounds the man himself, extending like a halo past his steed.  A shout begins in the crowd, small at first but is picked up by everyone – including the Mahdi and many of the curious onlookers.  

“Al’Akbar!!! Al’Akbar!! Al’Akbar has returned!!”  The crowd roars in deafening voices echoing amid the streets of Kankar.  Many in the crowd begin to kneel in prayer, and quake.  The rider and the ki-rin sweep low and hover next to an awestruck and trembling Mahdi of the Steppes.  

“I am honored by the courtesy of thy greetings, my beloved people and travelers from distant lands.  May the gods bless and sustain thee in the days to come!! We come before thee on the wings of a storm, only because we have ridden upon its wings.  My son, Amal aban Jehef, thou hast done well by the people, whom I love.  Yet I have need of haste. If thou wilt, ride with me.  There is much to be done before the hammer falls. I shall send word to you from Ekbir, ” the man, nay demigod, says in a clear and deep voice.  The words are in Ancient Baklunish, yet all in the crowd – including those from distant lands – hear them in their native tongues.

“Stand ready, be strong.  Rely on one another and deal justly with your neighbor and the stranger.  For a Time of Testing is upon us all. Prepare!  Be strong and be blessed, my people.  Remember the Prophecy of the Phoenix and proclaim my return!  Come what may, I shall stand with thee! May ye be blessed and sustained in the tumults that lie before us all.”   He reaches his hand out to the Mahdi, and gently lifts him on to a flying carpet that swoops down from the heavens.

It is only many miles later that the Mahdi speaks. “Al’Akbar, my lord and god, where do we go? Why have you returned, amid a glorious host? What are the meanings of these signs and portents?”

“We go to the the Yorodhi, to bring a blessed woman, a Slayer of the Dead, with us.  Then to Ull, for the Orakhan Khazuron the Mighty, to Zeif for Sultan Murad among others, to Tusmit for Pasha Muammar Qharan and others, to Ket for Beygraf Nadaid and a multitude in Ket and the Barrier Peaks and lastly to Ekbir. Already they await us. All of us shall soon stand.  In the war to come,  “the demigod says calmly as the ground beneath him races past at a blinding speed.

“As for my return, the storm clouds gather and rumors abound of war and destruction.  Change is coming, and with it good and evil.  Soon, the hammer falls, but what form it will take I cannot see.  Yet it may be that some old foes shall emerge amid new ones. We must ready the people for the storm – ere it breaks.”

“The half-ogre Orakhan Khazuron of Ull is a mighty warrior.  I have only spoken to him a few times, yet there is something familiar about him that I have not been able to place.  What is it, my lord and my god?”

“He is thy cousin 15 times removed, and a true son of Al’Akbar as well.” Al’Akbar says as a shocked look passes across the face of Mahdi Amal  aban Jehef.  “Do not be surprised! The descendants of  my wives and myself number in the tens of thousands!”

As the celestial horde appears, Al’Akbar speaks to the people gathered near him with words much like those spoken at Kankar.  Shortly the horde appears in the City of Ekbir  as the demigod’s name is chanted through the streets amid the sounds of blowing horns.  The celestial horde hovers in the air, as Al’Akbar and those of many races –  humans, dwarves, elves, gnomes, halflings, kobolds, orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, half-ogres and more - descend onto a high rock set before the in the square between the Golden Temple of the Divine and the Mosque of Al’Akbar.  The crowd roars with approval, the sounds of horns, harps, zithers, drums and other musical instruments are heard, only ceasing as Al’Akbar raises his right hand for them to stop.

“My beloved people, honored dignitaries of many lands, and welcome travellers, it is good again to be amongst thee amid the gathering storm crowds.  May thou be blessed, and our noble guests as well.  Ambassadors, forgive me for not inviting the noble and august rulers of thy lands here today but I have need of haste.  I shall contact them shortly and pray that there shall be peace and friendship amongst us. My people and honored guests, thou hast heard of the the signs, the portents and the Prophecy of the Phoenix.  The lives you have known shall change and all shall be tested.  Even as I traveled with them, the leaders of the Baklunish and allied peoples in our lands – have heard what I know of the threats that lie before us.  Soon the hammer shall fall.  Soon we shall be tested to our very souls.  Yet when we have stood together, we have proved stronger than separately.  Thereby by consent and mutual counsel, the leaders of the Dry Steppes, Ull, the Yorodhi, The Paynims, Zeif, Ket, the Barrier Peaks, Tusmit, Ekbir, the Barrier Peaks, the Ullspure Mountains, and more proclaim: The day has come!  The day has come that thou and the world have awaited for over a thousand years!”

A procession of nobles, dignitaries, celestials, and genies line up and stand at attention.  A man in ancient armor, shining like the sun smiles proudly as he lifts a high crown shaped like a turban above Al’Akbar’s head. Its jewels shine brightly in the sun, and some in the crowd murmur in awe as the crown is lowered on Al’Akbar’s head.

“Today, the Baklunish Empire is restored!  In the name of our gods and thee, our peoples, I, Emperor Al’Akbar, proclaim it so.  May the gods bless us and bless all peoples in this time of change! Let us stand together and prepare for the changes that are to come – as one mighty empire.  The Tree of Life will be shaken, but the Baklunish Empire and all of us must ensure that it stands!  Let us stand with our neighbors, with amity towards them but with the strength, cunning and courage to vanquish any foe.  Remember thy duty to one another, and my teachings! Deal justly with thy neighbor and the stranger as well as each other.   Hear my words and remember this day, O peoples of the Blakunish Empire!  We are one and shall stand as one!!  We are one!!” 

The shout of “We are one!!” is carried by the crowds, and a voice cries out “Emperor Al’ Akbar and the Baklunish Empire!”  in common, “El’Akbar v’shel Medinet Baklunim!!” in Ancient Baklunish and “Al’Akbar v’shal Medinat Baklunim!” in Low Baklunish, followed by cries of “Al’Akbar!! Al’Akbar!!”  Even as the crowd chants, Al’Akbar blows a ram’s horn while pointing as two flags that unfurled.  The first is the banner of the Baklunish Empire, not seen for the last 1,096 years, while the second is a new flag.   On an orange background is the image of the Cup and Talisman of Al’Akbar with an olive branch beneath it to its right and a falchion on its left.   Al’Akbar draws his falchion, shining like the noonday sun, and waves it as he gestures to some of his court. Before he blows a ram

“Make haste, and deliver my messages.  For although this is a day of celebration, there is much work to be done. Soon the hammer will fall, but we shall be ready!!! Go, and may the gods speed your journey!!”  Several of the celestial horde vanish or fly away amid the continuing chants by the crowd.

Across the Flanaess, to the surprise of many, new flags are suddenly unfurled  next to the flags of Ket, Zeif, Tusmit, Ekbir and throughout the Baklunish lands.  In the cites of the west, the embassies and consulates of the Baklunish nations, as well as the trading houses of the Mouqollad Consortium, new flags are hurriedly added: the flag of the Baklunish Empire and the flag of Al’Akbar to crowds murmur and gasp in astonishment.

[/sblock]


As Al’Akbar leaves, the Sikari question the Baklunish and the other peoples of the Flanaess in Kankar.  “Who is Al’Akbar? What is the significance of his return?  Who were those with him?”

An old man turns to the Sikari.  Both he and his wife are smiling broadly, and laughing.  “Ah, but you are foreigners – the ones from the Celestial Imperium of Tsian?” the man says in a deep baritone. “Over a thousand years ago, Al’Akbar was a man blessed by the gods who helped the Baklunish survive in the wake of the Twin Cataclysms.  In time, he became a demigod.  He is called the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness.  He presides over guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, and duty.  Truly the need must be great for him to return to us.  However, we will celebrate this day.  Perhaps you can join my family for a meal.  I am Amal ben Zakir, and once traveled in a merchant caravan to the Celestial Imperium.  I still remember your language.  I think.”  The man, gray haired, 

“Yes, please join us.  I am Yasmin, his wife.  My nephew will join us, I hope.  He is a qadi of Al’Akbar.  My daughters and I are well known in Kankar for our cooking. Ah, there is a question we forgot to answer.  I saw Azor’alq, the hero god who presides over courage, light, strength and purity. Daoud, the hero god who presides over humility, clarity, immediacy, and magic rides with Al’Akbar this day as well.  Perhaps the tales of Daoud’s Wondrous Lanthorn have even reached distant Tsian? Come with us, please.”

If the Sikari accept, they learn much about Al’Akbar and the history of the Baklunish lands.  Jamal ibn Wasid, a priest of Al’Akbar, arrives and answers their questions.  Within a half hour, the Sikari learn the following.

(OOC: Viewable by everyone as the information is taken from official sources.)
[sblock]
This entry for Al’Akbar is adapted from an entry from the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer, pages 164-165 and some other information as well.

Al’Akbar
(High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness), LG demigod of Guardianship, Faithfulness, Dignity, and Duty.
Al’Akbar (ahl AHK-bar) first appeared as a wanderer in the days following the Invoked Devastation.  The deity Al’Asran and other gods, who charged him to restore the Baklunish people to the path of righteousness and dignity, answered his prayers for help for his people.  He was given the fabled Cup and star-shaped Talisman that now bear his name. He taught that true religion includes proper devotion to the gods, protection of the community, and guidance of the faithful. He also assisted in the founding of cities, the healing of the sick, and in trying to help the Baklunish people survive as a people and as a culture in the aftermath of the Twin Cataclysms. In the fullness of the years, he allowed his own mosque to be constructed where his followers began to call upon his name in their prayers.  Shortly afterwards, he ascended to take his place among the gods, although he remains a demigod out of respect for the rest of the pantheon.  His symbol is an image of the cup and talisman artifacts, which are an eight-pointed star and a jeweled cup.

Be as a vessel of kindness and emblem of devotion, for the righteous man is both steadfast and merciful.  Be not as the untutored nonbeliever, but rather heed your superiors, and submit to their wisdom and guidance.  Let the faithful strive always to nurture the seed of Good in the soil of Law, that by doing so they are received into the Garden of Al’Akbar.

The faith of Al’Akbar dominates the Baklunish culture with its sense of community and propriety.  They teach Ancient Baklunish as the language of poetry and learning; they are generally well disposed toward other faiths.  Two historical branches of this faith exist.  The followers of the Exalted Faith recognize the supremacy of the holy caliph (the ruler of Ekbir); they are masters of rhetoric and diplomacy, with high regard for academic achievement.  Followers of the True Faith defer to the authority of the Grand Mufti of the Yatils, taking a more fundamental approach to religion that emphasizes hard work, plain speech, and obedience.  More obscure divisions exist among Paynim dervishes.  .  It is known that Al’Akbar has worshippers of good and neutral alignment, and that some of the worshippers are not just Baklunish humans.  Humans of other races, and such nonhumans as elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, orcs, and kobolds, have been known to follow Al’Akbar’s teachings and to respect his faith.  The faith of Al’Akbar is known for its great tolerance of good and neutral faiths and in treating other faiths and cultures with respect.

Clerics of the Exalted Faith usually bear the title of qadi, and tend toward lawful good or neutral good.  Clerics of the True Faith are called mullahs, and strongly favor lawful neutral.  Both types hold office as ministers, judges, scholars, and teachers in civil government, while also serving as healers, advisers, and guardians for the military.  Adventuring clerics are tolerant of non-believers, though they are still expected to uphold the ideals of the faith.  Ritual prays may be made at dawn and dusk.
Domains: Good, Healing, Law, Protection.  The chosen weapon of Al’Akbar’s clergy is the falchion.

His paladins are known to be skilled healers, as well as brave warriors.  They are closely allied with the paladins of Azor’alq, hero god of Light, Purity, Courage, and Strength.)

[/sblock]

Elsewhere, the Sikari witness similar scenes of Al’Akbar’s arrival. In Ekbir, some of the Sikari witness Al’Akbar’s coronation as Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire.  As the crowds begin to disperse, a message is sent to each embassy of the Celestial Imperium of Tsian and chapter house of the Sikari.


Al’Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, conveys his greetings to the Priest King of the Celestial Imperium, the peoples of the Celestial Imperium of Tsian, and to the  Sikari, traditional protectors of the Priest-Kings of the Celestial Imperium of Tsian.  He is aware of the troubles in the Celestial Imperium and sends this message: how may we aid the peoples of the Celestial Imperium.  Do you desire us to send an ambassador or would you prefer to send one to Ekbir?  I respectfully await your answer.

Yours in peace and friendship,
Al’Akbar.

(OOC: Your choice, Radiant.)


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 24, 2004)

(OOC:  Earlier I had Al'Akbar send out messengers to various leaders.  Album Cover X, as you are now in the IR, I thought I would send one to you as well.

It is just past noon in Ta Neteru, when a messenger on a winged horse appears over the seacoast.  He wears a breastplate and armor of a strange design, and shines with a bright light.  A sheathed scimitar hangs from his side. A great ornate chest is tied to his saddle. The guards are stunned, when the figure raises his right hand in a gesture of peace.

_“Worthy servants of Pharaoh Duamutef, do not be afraid! I come in peace, as a messenger and as an ambassador.  I am Azor’alq.  I bear a message for the Pharaoh himself from Al’Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire to the Pharaoh himself.  Do I have your leave to pass?”_, the man says in a rich voice.  In addition to the radiance surrounding the man, there is something to his bearing to suggest that he is more than human.

_“We will need to send word to the court of the Pharaoh.  Will you wait for a brief while?”_ The captain of the guard answers in reply, trying to appear calm before such a strange visitor.

A messenger is dispatched to the lord of the city, and returns with a papyrus scroll.  The captain of the guard unfurls the scroll and proclaims.  “The Pharaoh  announces that he is pleased to receive your embassy.  Proceed to the capitol, and go in peace.”

Azor’alq vanishes in a brief flash of light.  He reappears just a few yards above the gates to the palace of  the Pharaoh. “I am Azor’alq.  I come as an ambassador to Pharaoh  Duamutef  on behalf of  Al’Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire.  Do I have the Pharaoh’s permission to enter his courts?”

(OOC:  Your decision, Album Cover X. Also, I presume that the Pharaoh would know something of Al’Akbar, Azor’alq and the Baklunish.  So, I am reproducing this public information below.)


[sblock]
This entry for Al’Akbar is adapted from an entry from the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer, pages 164-165 and some other information as well.

Al’Akbar
(High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness), LG demigod of Guardianship, Faithfulness, Dignity, and Duty.
Al’Akbar (ahl AHK-bar) first appeared as a wanderer in the days following the Invoked Devastation.  The deity Al’Asran and other gods, who charged him to restore the Baklunish people to the path of righteousness and dignity, answered his prayers for help for his people.  He was given the fabled Cup and star-shaped Talisman that now bear his name. He taught that true religion includes proper devotion to the gods, protection of the community, and guidance of the faithful. He also assisted in the founding of cities, the healing of the sick, and in trying to help the Baklunish people survive as a people and as a culture in the aftermath of the Twin Cataclysms. In the fullness of the years, he allowed his own mosque to be constructed where his followers began to call upon his name in their prayers.  Shortly afterwards, he ascended to take his place among the gods, although he remains a demigod out of respect for the rest of the pantheon.  His symbol is an image of the cup and talisman artifacts, which are an eight-pointed star and a jeweled cup.

Be as a vessel of kindness and emblem of devotion, for the righteous man is both steadfast and merciful.  Be not as the untutored nonbeliever, but rather heed your superiors, and submit to their wisdom and guidance.  Let the faithful strive always to nurture the seed of Good in the soil of Law, that by doing so they are received into the Garden of Al’Akbar.

The faith of Al’Akbar dominates the Baklunish culture with its sense of community and propriety.  They teach Ancient Baklunish as the language of poetry and learning; they are generally well disposed toward other faiths.  Two historical branches of this faith exist.  The followers of the Exalted Faith recognize the supremacy of the holy caliph (the ruler of Ekbir); they are masters of rhetoric and diplomacy, with high regard for academic achievement.  Followers of the True Faith defer to the authority of the Grand Mufti of the Yatils, taking a more fundamental approach to religion that emphasizes hard work, plain speech, and obedience.  More obscure divisions exist among Paynim dervishes.  .  It is known that Al’Akbar has worshippers of good and neutral alignment, and that some of the worshippers are not just Baklunish humans.  Humans of other races, and such nonhumans as elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, orcs, and kobolds, have been known to follow Al’Akbar’s teachings and to respect his faith.  The faith of Al’Akbar is known for its great tolerance of good and neutral faiths and in treating other faiths and cultures with respect.

Clerics of the Exalted Faith usually bear the title of qadi, and tend toward lawful good or neutral good.  Clerics of the True Faith are called mullahs, and strongly favor lawful neutral.  Both types hold office as ministers, judges, scholars, and teachers in civil government, while also serving as healers, advisers, and guardians for the military.  Adventuring clerics are tolerant of non-believers, though they are still expected to uphold the ideals of the faith.  Ritual prays may be made at dawn and dusk.
Domains: Good, Healing, Law, Protection.  The chosen weapon of Al’Akbar’s clergy is the falchion.

His paladins are known to be skilled healers, as well as brave warriors.  They are closely allied with the paladins of Azor’alq, hero god of Light, Purity, Courage, and Strength.)

[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 24, 2004)

The following is public information.  
  No leaders or anyone of any sort was informed beforehand.
  This just comes right out of the blue.

  Eclavdra states her desire for a formal military alliance with Greater Nyrond.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas, to all my friends here on ENWorld.  

  Merry Christmas, to all in the 5th IR.  

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 24, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> RIKANDUR AZEBOL:
> [sblock]
> After the succubus has delivered her message, Al'Akbar addresses her.
> 
> ...




*The Temple-Palace of Skulls almost shaked when from it's bowels araised terribly loud roar. In the throne room, where dust was falling from the ceiling, a small and gaunt old man was towering above two wizards laying on the floor and shaking in visible fear. Smoke was rising from his nostrils, his face twisted into the mask of rage, eyes turned into the blazing furnaces.*

You didn't noticed Al'Akbar's presence ?! You didn't knew he returned !?! Don't tell a word, for  if I will hear You, You will all die, DIE !!!That I have to know such thing from Bruha ?!! Your last, I say LAST chance is finding the goods, MY PROPERTY, that this >mumble< send me. *YOU HEAR ME, OR I WILL GO DROW ON YOUR SORRY ASSES * !!! Get Off ! You have one day to know of gifts he send me.

*The Drow and Balkuni Diviners run to the gates so eagerly that they almost break their legs. Behind the door, they barked rude words about incompetence at each other and parted their ways. They knew that one of them will pay to Iuz dearly for all this. Iuz calmed down with visible effort, his eyes still blazing. He looked trough the window, where gardener crews were seeding tropical garden around his Palace. Evil smile walked on his lips, when he saw that one of the freshly seeded plants bite the unwary gardener.*

William Ronald:
[sblock]
*Iuz turned from the pleasant sight. And gazed coldly at kneeling succubus, while Bruha were trying her best to look harmless and innocent.*

What did You do that he treated You like whore ?

My beloved lord ... I did nothing, except trying to sneak in discreetly. So nobody would notice Your warning send to the leader of the Balkuni. And He humilated Your messanger and ambassador, so ... I looked preety just to make women envious, so they may make Him pay later. And delivered Your message, and he told that I'm from Abyss ! And now, thank to his prudency ... Whisperd One's slaves know. 

Abyss ? Heh, heh, heh ... MU HA HA !!! Good that You didn't slip anything ... so, instead pleasant ambassador I wil send him ugly one. You can go back to Your parents Bruha, and tell them that I'm not displeased.

*Succubus smiled, looking all her sixteen years. Kneeled before Iuz and kissed his withered feet. Later she jumped up, laughed loudly, clapped her hands and dissapeared. From the shadows walked out chained green devil, bearing marks of torture all over her scaly skin. Iuz gazed at her with irritated expression. Devil momentarily bowed to Iuz touhing the floor with his head.*

Terryfingly Almighty and Sagacious Tzar-Emperor ... could Your humbly servant speak his simple mind to You ?

*Iuz laughed dryly.*

You decided then ? Well ... We were impressed with that show of loyalty You gave earlier. Other devils break without effort ... and this treachery displeased Us. We know ... tell it to Us via mind contact. Truly ?! You spied on ambassador Chen ? Bribed Your guards ?! I see, I see ... I guess that I should do something to ensure Your loyalty. Of course not that I doubt Your sincererity ... But others might force You to, and this would sadden me greatly. Would you like to became more powerful devil ?
[/sblock]

Radiant, I'm sorry but on previous page I have importnt issues that I need Your consuel with.   

Edena_of_Neith, I recived Your @mail ... but my @mail services are returning my reply to me, would You like me to put in on board ?


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 24, 2004)

Just wanted to give a heads up that I will have very intermittent e-mail access this weekend, and probably for part of the week as well.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 25, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas, to all my friends here on ENWorld.
> 
> Merry Christmas, to all in the 5th IR.
> 
> Edena_of_Neith




I second the motion to offer Merry Christmas!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas or Hanukkah or whatever it is y'all are celebrating!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas, everyone!  Darkness, Hanukkah has been over for a while but the thought is appreciated.  Regardless of what you celebrate at this time of year, have fun!!

RIKANDUR AZEBOL:

[sblock]As Bruha is a succubus, which is a type of demon, she might wish to be a more powerful demon than a more powerful devil.  

Still, it is good to see that Iuz is rewarding loyalty.  Also, I don't think many people would want to be caught holding Iuz's property.

[/sblock]


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Darkness, Hanukkah has been over for a while but the thought is appreciated.



 My bad, I should have said belated Hanukkah. Anyway - cheers, mate.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 25, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas, everyone!  Darkness, Hanukkah has been over for a while but the thought is appreciated.  Regardless of what you celebrate at this time of year, have fun!!
> 
> RIKANDUR AZEBOL:
> 
> ...




Merry Christmas ... 

William Ronald:
[sblock]
OOC:
Nay, Bruha's reward was applause from Iuz. He's evil demonlord ... he rewads or punishes as he pleases. And she teleported away with it to her succubi/incubi parents ... about becaming more powerful devil Iuz were chatting with poor prisoner of his who were unfortunate enough to survive _investigations_. 
I think that You will guess eaasily wich two wizards from Iuz's court were focus of His irk, and were slightly adonished in the result ...   

And yes ... I think that this "theft" could have more meaning than just orc stumbling on it and selling for vodka/brew/chocolate. What would You say ? 
[/sblock]


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 25, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas ...
> 
> William Ronald:
> [sblock]
> ...




RIKANDUR AZEBOL:
[sblock]
I can imagine which of Iuz's wizards is in trouble.  Vayne and Jumper might be the likeliest ones.  (Warning: The World of Greyhawk is sometimes known for very bad names.  Those two make me think of a guy looking in his mirror and someone standing on the ledge of a building.) I imagine that Iuz's reaction in learning that it was the  _real_Al'Akbar has returned may have been something like "What the (expletive deleted to avoid offending Eric Noah's grandmother)!"

I do think that the theft should have more meaning than just an orc stumbling on it.  Also, it must bother Iuz to think that someone pulled a fast one on him so close to his capitol of Dorakaa. Hmm, if I can convince James Heard to come back maybe it might be a prank from Iuz's least favorite demigod ....Zagyg.  (Zagyg did have Iuz as a prisoner in Castle Greyhawk's ruins for some 65 years.  Considering that Zagyg also is Oerth's biggest prankster, he might be a good candidate for this.  We need a few running gags in this IR!!

[/sblock]

Darkness, no problem!! I try to judge remarks in the spirit that they were made.  In your case, it was in the spirit of good will.

Airwhale: Sorry to hear about the lack of internet access.  Fortunately, Zelda can help with your faction.  So, do whatever you need to do in the next few days.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 25, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> RIKANDUR AZEBOL:
> [sblock]
> I can imagine which of Iuz's wizards is in trouble.  Vayne and Jumper might be the likeliest ones.  (Warning: The World of Greyhawk is sometimes known for very bad names.  Those two make me think of a guy looking in his mirror and someone standing on the ledge of a building.) I imagine that Iuz's reaction in learning that it was the  _real_ Al'Akbar has returned may have been something like "What the (expletive deleted to avoid offending Eric Noah's grandmother)!"
> 
> ...




William Ronald:
[sblock]Uch, Vayne ??? I were thinking more along the line: Kermin Mind-Bender and Kaquizel "The Snake" because those two are the most experienced Diviners in Iuz's court. Iuz may be amoral, but he's not absolutely whimsy. And You know ? It could be illiterate Orc first ... but person who bouht items from the Orc were surely literate ! It almost certainly was Zagyg.  And You give me good idea ... Iuz will lock Zagyg in the cell for 650 years of boredom.  I wonder with wich fireworks/gags Serpenteye's Vecna would show up ... And keep an eye on Nyr Dyv Summit.   [/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 25, 2004)

*About Eclavdra*

(chuckles)

  Actually, here's the story, and feel free to spread this around:

  I was so busy on the roster, then so busy trying to help save the IR after the crisis, that I had little enough time to play!
  And when time finally did arrive, so did the IRL crisis.

  Do not assume that I am allied with anyone.  That is a mistake.
  Once upon a time, I was playing Federation and Empire.  I talked the Lyrans and Kzinti into allying (if you know anything about Star Fleet Battles, those two races hate each other as much as the elves and drow) and allying with the Hydrans, my power.
  Then, we planned on nuking the Klingons from all directions:  me from the southwest (Hydrans), Lyrans from the west, Kzinti from the north, and Federation from the east.
  The Gorn and Federation would destroy the Romulans in the meanwhile.

  Meantime ...

  I cut a deal with the ROMULANS to exchange Hellbores and Phaser-Gs for their Plasma Torpedos and Cloaking Devices, and with the Federation for their Photon torpedoes and SWATs.
  Of course, this exchange had to pass through Klingon space.
  So, even as I amassed a fleet of 100 ships to attack the Klingons, I was busy negotiating sending shuttles through with the technology.
  And the Klingons agreed, not knowing my Fleets of Retribution lay in waiting afterwards.

  Of course, the Gorn betrayed us, and told the Romulans about my plot.
  The Romulans REFUSED to tell the KLINGONS (their own friends) about the plot, but instead blackmailed me (to give them free technology, so they would not tell the Klingons.)

  That was fine with me.  Me, the Lyrans, and the Kzintis readied our attack, and the Federation prepared a massive strike against the Romulans AND the treasonous Gorn.

  Then the Federation panicked and declared neutrality, then the Federation and the Klingons allied, then the Romulans declared they were sending ALL their fleets against the Lyrans (their former friends) the Federation declared it was sending ALL it's fleets against me, the Kzinti declared war on the Federation and the Gorn, and ...

  (chuckles)

  Kinda like an IR, no?

  - - -

  Now ...

  Eclavdra is chaotic evil.
  What does that mean?
  Hmmm ...
  That means Eclavdra is anti-social, unpredictable, capricious, wild, impetuous, dashing, impulsive, and just about every word in the book you can think of.
  It also means she is cruel, sadistic, violent, and revels in Darkness and in Evil (just plain good ole Evil, for the sake of delighting in pure, fun, EVIL.  Sorta like one of the Ravers from Thomas Covenant, actually, but with a little more restraint.  (If you don't know what the ravers are like, ask William.  What he will have to say will make you shudder.    ))
  But ...
  Eclavdra has this one little problem:  damnation.
  If she fails Lolth, she'll burn in the deepest pit of the Abyss for all eternity.  And if the drow are destroyed in the current crisis, Lolth will count that a failure.  You know who will be blamed first and foremost!
  On the other hand, if she pulls the drow through, she can look forward (really!) to paradise at Lolth's side for all eternity after her death.
  Now, that's motivation!  ('Perhaps I can find new ways to motivate them ...')
  If Eclavdra's behavior seems very non Chaotic Evil, there's your reason why.  Because she knows the penalty for failing Lolth in this.  And Lolth, doesn't take very well to excuses, either!  

  Anyways, Eclavdra is not me, understand.
  I know that a public alliance would be bad for the drow, and for Nyrond.
  But Eclavdra does not know this, or if she does she doesn't care.
  Eclavdra just sorta does ... Eclavdra's thing, as it were.  Perhaps she believes the League of Athyr and the Baklunish will back Nyrond anyways, even if they ally with the drow.
  Perhaps, Eclavdra is announcing the drow are allied with Nyrond, and expect no alliance back!
  Who knows?  What you can reasonable expect is that Eclavdra is conniving, scheming, plotting, nastily evil and naughty and wild, and that she will do what it takes to see the drow survive, and - ultimately - prevail.

  If Nyrond refuses to acknowledge the alliance, I the player will understand.  You, OOC, appreciate the problems of an IC alliance between Nyrond and the drow.
  But don't try to predict what Eclavdra will do!  I must rp her as her, and she is totally unlike me!  Or, at least, I hope she is!  

  Besides, you forget:  Nyrond is a neutral power.  Neutral is just that, and Eclavdra knows it.  Equally likely to swing for good ... or for evil.  A neutral-evil alliance is entirely plausible.

  Of course, Eclavdra hasn't formed any full alliances yet ... that would be difficult, considering that until quite recently I the player wasn't sure who was playing ... and I'm still unsure about Thomas now.

  -

  If King Rhynnon wishes an informal alliance, then ok, Eclavdra will go for it.
  And she'll agree to discount whatever Rhynnon says publicly.
  And yes, Eclavdra WILL agree to the magical compulsions necessary for an informal alliance - again, she is following her own personal agenda, and that agenda allows for such compulsions, at this time.

  How did Eclavdra unite the drow cities?
  It's on my roster, and public information.
  A combination of religious fervor and terror (it's the Will of Lolth:  do it and succeed, or we're damned!), enforcer tactics (think of Le Femme Nikita, with Eclavdra as a wily Operations) and the building of a military machine (think of the Soviet Union during World War II.)
  There's plenty of terror there.  The drow, mad dogs that they are, do not know anything about the words duty, honor, family, society, or loyalty.

  And also there are the artifacts.  With the three artifacts of Lordly Might, Eclavdra has given herself the aura and public speaking power of a diety.  So, those she talks to tend to follow her orders as if a diety had come and given the orders.
  Minus the artifacts, and even Eclavdra could not have united the chaotic drow.
  Even with the artifacts, Eclavdra barely keeps them united.
  After all, Eclavdra is having to full Lolth's shoes - Lolth kept the drow united up til now, but Lolth is gone - and those are big shoes for a mortal to fill!

  Yes, Eclavdra has approached the good and lawful powers first.
  For a very good reason.
  Who knows evil and chaos better than ... evil and chaos?  Eclavdra is Chaotic Evil, and she knows her own.
  She knows the Illithid, the Great Kingdom, the Solistarim, and the others, cannot be trusted as allies.  They could turn on her immediately.
  So who could the drow - threatened by EVERYONE - turn to?
  Paradoxically, the good and lawful powers could be trusted.  If they made agreements and signed them, or swore oaths, or laid magical compulsions, or whatever, they might actually stand with the drow and ward off ... extinction of the drow.

  In this, Eclavdra is thinking only in terms of survival.  Good, evil, law, and chaos are irrelevant.  It's a simple matter of realpolitik, survival, and victory, for Eclavdra.
  Eclavdra would ally with St. Cuthbert if that was what it took to achieve survival.
  Contrarily, Eclavdra will never ally with Vecna because the only thing she is certain he will do is try to destroy her people  (well, ok, she might pretend to ally with Vecna ... )

  TRUST me when I say Eclavdra HAS a long term plan and agenda, and her alliance (or proposed alliance) with Nyrond is a big part of it.
  Whether that agenda will be good for Nyrond? ... who knows?  Perhaps.  In a situation as unpredictable as the one in this IR, it could mean great things for Nyrond.  Or disaster.  I leave it in your hands to decide, or have King Rhynnon decide, which it would be.

  To answer you question again, yes, Eclavdra views this whole thing as a test.
  Even if Lolth IS gone and not of her own will, this will end up being a test - Lolth will perceive it so when she returns.
  And whether Lolth is gone or not gone, if Eclavdra is KILLED - her spirit will immediately go BEFORE Lolth and face judgement.  Eclavdra hopes for a kindly judgement from Lolth ...

  What is a mind flayer paragon?

  Yes, every gift has a price.
  Eclavdra views the devils as eternal, mortal enemies.
  And she views accepting their gifts as the proverbial Deal with the Devil (that is, she loses.)
  Also, dealing with the devils is treason to Lolth, who is a demon, and thus an eternal enemy of the devils.
  Thus, the drow are out of the technological arms race beyond 1800 and the magical arms race period, unless they can find alternate ways to do either (and no, William's Al'Akbar wouldn't cooperate on that one ...)

  Heh.  A weakness, a drawback, of my chosen character.  If she uses the gift of the devils, Lolth is sure to damn her, victory or not!  (being a priestess of Lolth has it's drawbacks ... (chuckles) )

  Eclavdra does not think she has judged prematurely.  But that is simply her personal take.  Now that she's taken that stance, she's not likely to budge from it.
  She thinks EVERYONE ELSE is being UTTERLY stupid, accepting the gifts of the devils.  She would say:  you can't deal with devils and win.  (chuckles - of all the people to say that, ironic that it would come from a chaotic evil drow priestess of Lolth, no?)  She would say:  this gift was designed to destroy the world.
  She would even say:  the Way of Lolth involves endless strife, but not world destruction.  Why not the world (elves included - especially the elves) turn to the Way of Lolth, and renounce this foolish gift giving from those devils (Lolth, by the way, does secretly wish for the worship of surface elves, and has shared this secret with Eclavdra.  So, Eclavdra desires this too ... to gain the worship of the surface elves for Lolth, not to destroy the surface elves.)

  Again, as William probably told you, Al'Akbar refused to aid the drow in the Technological Arms Race.
  Why?
  Well ... he wasn't exactly comfortable aiding and abetting Eclavdra, the infamous high priestess of Lolth, when he is lawful good and opposed to just about everything she stands for ... (wry look, for she DID try with Al'Akbar, real hard.  Perhaps King Rhynnon could persuade him to change his mind?  A demipower's help on things like this is always useful ...)

  But really, the drow are just as likely to ally with the Baklunish and Nyrond as they are with the Illithid and the Vampires.  Both groups hate the drow, bitterly.  The drow hate both groups bitterly (but, of course, the drow hate each other even more yet.)  The drow hate everyone.
  Look at it from the light of Eclavdra's view:  if the drow don't survive, she burns forever in the Abyss.  If the drow win, she cuddles with Lolth for eternity.  So, the wily, dark hearted, ruthless drow woman is going to do what it takes - WHATEVER IT TAKES - to see her people survive.
  And she is smart enough to know just how unlikely survival is, considering how many enemies her people face, and the kind of POWER implied in those gifts of the devils.

  Again, feel free to hand this around.  It might amuse some players.  It isn't entirely public knowledge, but I'm sure most of the IC powers can figure it out.

  There is ONE thing NOBODY can now do:  scry on Eclavdra.
  Using multiple Wishes, other spells, a Periaph of Proof Against Detection and Location, and the combined power of 3 artifacts, she has warded herself against this.
  Why?
  Simple:  Let's say Eclavdra = 5 Epic PL.  So ... her enemies gather 15 Epic PL and they teleport in.  Squish.  Finis Eclavdra, priestess of Lolth!

  (I just made up my mind:  I'm posting this publicly.  Ok, all you IR players, read it and enjoy ...  )  

  Terry


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 25, 2004)

First of all, Merry Christmas to all!
Second, I finally got a copy of Living Greyhawk Gazetteer (for Christmas, indeed), so I'll be extending my knowledge about Greyhawk quite soon. This indeed delayed my RPing once more with another day, but it should make it better.
Finally, with Christmas-day today, I'm not sure if I can combine the reading of LGG, reading all/most posts and writing up some good stuff myself, but I hope I can. I've been postponing this all long enough, so I'm gonna push this to the front of my "to-do" list. Orcreich & The Khanate, under control of Ogrim Scarseer, coming in a post near you !


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 25, 2004)

*From the Drow (Public)*

FROM THE EMPIRE OF ECLAVDOR TO:

  TO THE LEAGUE OF ATHYR (ELUVAN)  (from Eclavdra via Magic Mirror, spoken in her soft, gentle voice, chidingly)

  King Rhynnon speaks of your possible abandonment of Greater Nyrond.
  Would you truly do such a thing?
  Will you abandon millions of your kinsfolk to massacre;  their lands to the fire?  Will you abandon the Elves of Greater Nyrond?
  We, the drow, appreciate the value and potential of our Surface Brethren.  We regret their Seldarine delusion and resultant weakness, but we still have understanding.  Are we not the drow?
  We would not see our Surface Brethren destroyed by the coming quake.  In the Way of Lolth they would flourish and prosper, if only they had the chance to gain enlightenment.
  Al'Akbar, your neighbor in the west, knows wisdom and has seen that only in alliance is there safety.  He will move to protect Greater Nyrond, if the quake strikes them.  Surely you will be there for your ancient ally?
  Iuz, your enemy in the Greyhawk Wars, is ready to put down his Sword, and agree to non-aggression with you.  And in this, he exercises enormous self-restraint, considering your behavior towards him and his people.  He exercises the wisdom that the Mighty One is so famous for, in seeking this non-aggression.
  Before you rebuke me, or quote theology and philosophy, or simply dismiss me, consider your predicament:
  The Whispered One is coming.  Perhaps all the combined power of the Flanaess put together can stop him.  Perhaps not.
  If the Flanaess is weakened by war, what fate do you think will befall you then?
  If the Whispered One takes the Gift of the Devils and uses it, if he builds weapons of 'science' and arsenals of 'technology', and if he develops High Magic, what fate do you think will befall us all, and the whole of Oerth?
  One thing you can be sure of:  some will ally with the Whispered One when he comes.  And thus, there will not be a united Oerth to stop him.  Yet even weakened, we have a chance ...
  But we must unite for that chance to be.
  You may have Geoff back.  We do not expect your goodwill from this gift, but we hope this will encourage you to come to your senses and acknowledge the gravity of the current situation.
  I am Eclavdra, Queen of the Drow, and those are my thoughts to you.

  TO THE ILLITHID (CREAMSTEAK) (spoken via intermediary)

  You seem to have abandoned communications with us.
  The Illithid have little use for others, but the Illithid are beings of extraordinary intelligence and intellectual capabilities.  And wisdom is theirs.
  You have heard our communication with the League of Athyr.
  Now we send the same message to you.
  You may have no use for humans, demihumans, or humanoids, but surely you see wisdom in alliance?
  The Whispered One would see you enslaved.
  Would you, the Illithid, be enslaved to a human?
  There HAS been alliance and military cooperation between drow and Illithid before.  We believe the time has come for alliance and cooperation again.
  What say you?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 25, 2004)

If nobody minds, and just for the sake of completeness, I'm going to color in Ratik as being a part of Greater Nyrond (the nearest power that could help that nation) and the Spikey Forest and Sable Wood as part of Paxus's dominion (he holds the adjacent Corusk Mountains)  And the Interior Amedio Jungle would go to Guilt Puppy, who holds the periphery of that area.

  This is just for completeness:  every part of the map would now be claimed.

  If you, Serpenteye, want to overrule me, please go right ahead.

  I just think Guilt Puppy's map is neat, and wish to see it fully colored in.  

  EDIT:  I gave little Purmill to Rikandur (Iuz.)  I gave the Olman Isles, with their unique culture, to Thomas (who made a point of picking countries with specific types of cultures.)

  Unless Serpenteye changes the colors via his rulings, the map is now fully colored in!

  - - -

  One other thing.

  Serpenteye, you need to make a ruling on the IC of Suhfang, Album Xs' country.  Of his three countries, that one does not yet have an assigned IC.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 25, 2004)

hey, she's Drow. Been expecting nothing less. Sanakan would rather cut of her hand than trust her. 

Btw, I asumed it would be obvious but if not yeah the Claw realy are Neutral.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 26, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The following is public information.
> No leaders or anyone of any sort was informed beforehand.
> This just comes right out of the blue.
> 
> Eclavdra states her desire for a formal military alliance with Greater Nyrond.




Our two peoples are only just coming to know one another, and though the potental for cooperation on many issues is present, we would at this time prefer to judge each endevor, both of a Military and Peace-time nature by it's own merits. It may seem to you, with such a threat fast approching, that a Formal Alliance between us would be prudent, but a time may come when our objectives may differ by a great margin, resulting harsh feelings between our goverments.

Though a Formal military allance is out of the question at this time, Greater Nyrond proposes a pact of non-aggression between our peoples, in hopes that should conflict arise, that it may be dealt with through communication first and with force of arms as a last resort.


----------



## Xael (Dec 26, 2004)

Merry (rather late) christmas from me too. I'm still not completely healty, and I can't spend much time in front of computer for a few days, so I'll have to postpone thosed diplomatic replies (which probably have outdated already) again. I just awoke yesterday to find out that I have very hard time moving my neck and thus, sitting, getting up, walking, etc. were rather hard for me to do, so no sitting in front of computer. Now I can actually move my neck and tilt my head, but I can't sit down for long in one place for a few days, so I won't be reading messages and posting much for the next few days.

 I'm getting seriously left out of this diplomatic war (since I haven't ansvered anybody), but I'll have to try to fix it later.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 26, 2004)

*concerning the Drow*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra blinks as Jade disappears, then relaxes and smiles, and sips her darkwine.
> She continues conversationally with the other diplomats at the table, awaiting Jade's (or whoever comes) return.
> 
> When the Sikari return, if they teleport right into the hall, Eclavdra raises an eyebrow, and tsks, and says bemusedly:
> ...




for Edena of Neith:

[sblock]Even thought Jade might have been surprised enough to simply teleport out of the throne room she doesn't. Apart from that being an incredible show of bad manners she simply asumes the the Drow-Queens palace is warded against intruders like her and she can't just teleport in and out as she likes. Othwise she's quite sure there would be another Drow ruling here right now... .
"I am very sorry for my long absence queen Eclavdra. As you might imagine your offer was not exactly what my people had expected.
She motions to her own followers to leave them alone. Once they're gone she briefly consider to errect wards against spying.
_Who am I kidding. This place is more protected than anything we could come up with on the fly even if we had the whole frist talon here. At least you can allways be sure Drow are efficient at what they do._
Her pure silver eyes settle on the queen. Once they are alone a lot of her thin diplomatic facade crumbles. She's a warrior and that's that.
"Despite my council Intruder is considering this. But she's not giving you this deal right now. You're Drow and to say that you have a bad reputation would be the understatement of the century.  She doesn't need your troops, only some experts in the kind of shadow wars your society consisted of until recently. They need teachers and assasins, not soldiers. I'm sure you have more than enough local experts in that you won't miss. She's offering you Talons for whatever goal you have with those armies you are buidling up, no questions asked. Duration, number and all are just a question of price and I'm sure we both have scribes to do the exact numbers. 
If you keep up your end she will speak with you about settling your Drow up in the Imperium. We have whole cities that need to ressetled, place is not an issue. But she'll only even consider negotians if she has at least some feeling she can trust anything you say so that's not an option for now.
That's her deal, you can take it or leave it.
Jade obviously is not happy at all that her leader is even thinking about what she considers totaly crazy. Yet she has one more thing to say if she personaly likes it or not.
"One last thing. We happen to have a very aggresive orc kingdom as our neighbor right now. No promises here but if they attack us we will exterminate them. Since our people will not leave the holy borders of the Imperium that might bring us a lot of unused land. In fact a whole kingdom ready for some underdark race that happens to want to settle on the world above."[/sblock]

to all: more answers on the way, just couldn't get myself to post the last week. Creative blackout.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 26, 2004)

*matters of the dead*



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Public Post, all can read!
> 
> Radiant!
> 
> ...




As in most cities the Claw emissaries come in number around two dozen. Unlike in most others not only one but five of these are Sikari. The Soulwarped have spread around their human followers. With flawless dignits the men and women walk through the horrors around them but their fear is evident. A nervous glance here, a sweaty palm there... .
Even the Claws are entirely comfortable in these soroundings. But somehow they seem to fit in just a little more.
(asuming there are at least a few necromonacers, ghosts, etc, who could sense this about).
Every single Sikari has the taste of death about him. Though they are clearly alive it almost feels as if ghosts would follow their trail. A very skilled Necromancer might even realize that the feelong originates within the Rixiss-Armors they are wearing. As if the Claws would not only consist of one living soul but also nearly a dozen dead ones. And finaly a real master of the arts of the dead might realize that the black cristal of their armor consists of souls, souls that flawlessly merge with the conscious of the persons currently wearing the suits.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> After the gloomy journey you reach the biggest palace, simple black dome with crimson towers, statues of Vampires brutally slaughtering their enemies presented in the courtyard. Here you are greeted by a beautiful Vampire, female half-Drow wearing silver dress and jevelry. Only the spark of hatred and greed in her eyes spoils this charming presence.





Once they are greeted Princess Lanfear their leader steps out between his scribes and followers. The rest of the group is busy to politely ignore both the half-drows hatefull stare and her incredible looks but the golden haired youth regards her with as much interest as he would a squeaking mouse. The other Sikari are weary of him and he carries an aura of dead with him that would make a lich proud. In a normal city he would probably inspire fear in mortals within miles but of course in this place he only "fits the mood". His Rixiss Armor looks a lot different than that of the others. There is no space at all between the cristal plates and they seem to have grown jagged, massive, and rough (forming quite a contrast to his young and innocent looking face).



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> "Welcome, I am Princess Lanfear, i will bring you before my father!"- She smiles like a she-tiger, showing her impressing fangs, and leads you to the giant chamber, where ceiling resembles the night sky of Oerth, every star and constellation visible. Here you see a figure sitting on the throne, a very handsome, regally looking man, dressed in black armor and crimson robes, with long raven black hair. You can feel a terrible aura of dread around this being, implying great power and evil."Greetings, I am Gallador, you have interrupted my meditations, it is hard even for a strong and pure mind to fully understand recent events. What can the Claw offer me? What do you seek on Oerth, what are your origins?"




The golden haired youth takes in the scene with cold, dead eyes. Then he smiles.
The dead thing on the throne has power. Enough power to destroy him. He does not see that often. Only two claws can hope to do that. Maybe not even them. Death brings power, he know that, even if the other Claws do not. And this thing knows it as well.
As much as he enjoys the simple pleasure of being in this place he remembers that he has a task. Not that he cares but what Intruder wants is done so he guesses he has to answer.
His voice is soft and pleasant, again not matching the aura around him that seems like a weaker version of the vampire lords own.
"We are terrribly sorry about that Lord Gallador. A time of troubles like ours surly requires a lot of attention. Yet we have come to offer solutions to many things that could, if not trouble, at least concern you. In your language we are the Claw, and in the same my name would be Darkness. If, in your meditations, you realize that handling so many of the current problems is too bothersome for beings as advanced as your own you should feel free to contact us. Making our clients rest more easy is what we do. I am sure a nation like yours has many enemies."
He takes a look around.
"Of course they hardly deserve the name considering what a pathetic threat they might be. Or maybe you will make plans to expand your own realm, vanquishing the lesser kingdoms around you. Again, we will be here if you call."
The Claws goal may be profit but somehow Darkness seems to enjoy the mere promise of destruction and killing for its own sake.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 26, 2004)

*concerning a certain demon-binder*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> To Radiant (A public post):
> 
> [sblock]Eli Tomorast is an imposing figure - tall, bold, magically and supernaturally active beyond most reasonable limits.  Easily a match for most Sikari.  He evaluates your proposal quietly, caressing his long beard, before responding.
> "Your offer is intriguing," he says simply.  "I do think your people and mine could work well together indeed.  Please, do come here."
> ...




for Anabstercorian only: 

[sblock]The Claw sent to Eli is a young man named Sandheart. He is not very powerfull but quick, smart and most importantly one of their best strategists. 
"I have to admit, it is real easy to understand your concern."
He takes a closer look at the chart.
"The Claw intents to allways provide the best support possible. If you just need fighters we will gladly provide any number you want to pay for. But I'd rather see the points there your defense is most vulnerable and strengthen it with a few elite formations. I am sure we can come to an agreement that will profit the both of us."
Almost as if he just thought about it Sandheart goes on.
"Now that you mention Iuz. Let us say the reasons are nothing worth your time but the Claw happens to be in the position to ensure you a non-aggresion pact with the followers of Iuz. One they would actualy keep of course. Our fee would be most moderate."
He smiles, he seems genuinly happy that he might prevent some unnecesary bloodshed.
Then his smile fades and he looks not very pleased to say the next thing.
"I fear I have not only good news though. Sadly we can not reveal our potential buinsess partners but I can tell you that someone is looking at your realm in a most unkind and greedy way. So greedy in fact that we allready have an offer, concerning you. One that I hope will not be accepted by my superiors. We are favouring the defense of your own lands is just, invasion on the other hand is a crime whatever name they might give it."[/sblock]


----------



## Radiant (Dec 26, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Radiant and Album Cover X:  If I can be of any help to either of you, you can e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com.
> 
> Radiant, the barrier around Greyspace and the disappearance of the gods is not scheduled until the start of turn 1, as I recall, which has not yet started.  So, possibly something happened with either the Emperor or the gods of the Celestial Imperium.  (Your call at Serpenteye's discretion.) I have to presume that your message to everyone went out just *before* Al'Akbar's arrival, otherwise I think your Sicarii would have told you there is a demigod and hero deities in the Baklunish Empire.  Look for a communication soon.  (Okay, I am trying to catch up, but we seem to be operating in different time zones in more ways than one. No great problem.)




well, I certainly screwed that up big time then. Since it is a bit too late I will just asume that something else made the priests go mad. Whatever it was. Maybe Serpenteye will do something with it, maybe it will just be an unexplained note in history.
Thanks for the offer, I do have some questions but I'll need an idea of the number I have to work with before I can even start to ask them so that has to wait until Serpenteye gives those out.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 26, 2004)

Xael, my best wishes to you on getting well soon.
  My regrets that illness struck you down like this.
  I hope the IR can give you a little merriment to make up for what has been lost.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 26, 2004)

Eclavdra listens and nods to the (rather insulting) reply from the Sikari.
  Then she speaks, softly and gently:

  Allow us time to consider your request for spies and assassins.
  Remember that we, also, face formidable enemies on our borders.

  Eclavdra is good on her word, establishing an Embassy for the Celestial Imperium and Sikari in Erelhi-Cinlu.
  She sends drow to establish an Embassy for the drow in the Celestial Imperium.

  -

  Eclavdra is very disappointed by Greater Nyronds' response to her offer, but shows it only in (suppressed) sadness.
  Eclavdra agrees to the Non-Aggression Pact with Greater Nyrond.
  Eclavdra also welcomes the Nyrondese diplomats to Erelhi-Cinlu, and has an Embassy of Greater Nyrond established in the drow capital.

  -

  (Knows that Eluvan will be gone until January 6th, but Eclavdra does not)

  Eclavdra sighs, thinking to herself that the League of Athyr is probably going to send back an unfriendly reply.  Probably ...

  -

  Eclavdra wonders if Al'Akbar is going to allow the drow to establish their Embassy in Ekbir?

  -

  Eclavdra sighs, and does not attempt to make contact with, or establish diplomatic relations with, the elves of Highfolk, Celene, or the Lendores.
  There is no chance, it would seem, that the elves are going to want to talk.
  Perhaps Nyrond, Al'Akbar, or another will intermediate, but Eclavdra doubts it.

  (EDIT:  Nobody trusts the poor old evil drow.  Such foolishness!  Such unreasonableness!  Such an unfair world!  Why, a demon-worshipping, Lolth worshipping drow priestess just can't get a fair hearing these days.  What are we coming to?  I'll bet they even have a problem with the snake whips!  (wails)    )


----------



## Xael (Dec 26, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Xael, my best wishes to you on getting well soon.
> My regrets that illness struck you down like this.
> I hope the IR can give you a little merriment to make up for what has been lost.



 Thanks. I've been worse, and the amount of medicine I got should be enough to cure me (and I seem to be resistant or immune to the sleepyness side-effects). Fortunately I wasn't badly ill at christmas itself, and yesterday was more ridiculous and annoying than just painful (I look stupid with my neck in anything but a straight angle). 

 Now I'm mostly just bored, since I shouldn't sit still and I shouldn't do anything more lively either. So I compromise by walking around the house in a zombie-like state.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 26, 2004)

*To everyone*

We really do need more players.
  If anyone knows someone interested, could you direct them to the IR?
  I'm making this request to everyone.

  Please trust me on this.  As DM of the 3rd IR, I know.  The more players, the merrier.  That really IS the rule in an IR.

  I mean, you see 20 players now.  TRUST ME when I say 30 players would be better (and yes, I'd do the roster for them, too.)  For that matter, 40 players would be good, if we could pull that off.  I'm serious, guys.

  Note that Serpenteye has repeatedly said we could use more players, and Serpenteye has lost 3 to 4 players from the original roster additionally.

  So yeah, I'm requesting we continue to recruit.

  We have a window of opportunity between now and the 6th of January, when Eluvan returns and Serpenteye starts the game.

  Let's use it, and get people to join us!

  And get Thomas (if he's gone) back, and maybe get James back (if he wants to return.)

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith

  P:S  Never take Eclavdra too seriously.  She is chaotic evil, despicable, and foul, but there is an edge of wacky humor (albeit dark humor) there.  An IR is never totally seriously:  at least, none of the first 3 IRs were.  It's a mixture of seriousness and humor.  That was the formula I used.
  Serpenteye may go for all seriousness:  I don't know.  His formula may be better than mine, and more fun.  But I don't know how Serpenteye will run this IR yet, and until I do I'm taking the old approach.  Tried and true, for me at least.  
  And, after all, you can never take a chaotic evil character too seriously (unless, of course, you kill her and have done with it) because if you do she will drive you totally insane.  There just aren't many things more mindshattering than chaotic evils:  kender are one, tinker gnomes are two, and mind flayers with an attitude are three.  

  P:S  We just gotta get more players.  Someone needs to play all those elves:  we lost 2 of our 3 elven players (unless Thomas and James return.)  And after all, how are my drow supposed to capture, torture, enslave, and reeducate to Lolth's Way all those valiant and noble and handsome/beautiful elven men and women, if there aren't elven players to run them??  
  Of course, the bloc of Civilized Tropical Nations (Zindia, Nippon, Nippon Dominion) and the Western Nations of Oerik (Tharquish Empire, Tarquish Dominion, Ishtarland, Empire of Lynn, Nations of the Mare Mysticum, Gigantea) all remain unclaimed, along with Anakeris and Aquaria.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 26, 2004)

Radiant! 

Lord Gallador stares intensely at the young Sikari, his black eyes suddenly glowing with hellfire, for the young warrior it feels like someone is trying to see through his soul. Finally, he smiles amusingly:

"You are puzlling me, a task not easy to achieve! My knowledge of the most noble art of Necromancy is vast, few beings on Oerth surpass me in this field, liches Acererak and Vecna among them. You are not Undeath, you can`t fool me, but your soulforged armor is marvellous, it was made through psionics, wasn`t it? A handful of my children study this rare but valuable Art, you will be paid greatly if they have a chance to examine your armor."- Gallador`s voice is gentle, but commanding, he clearly isn`t used to others refusing him.

"It is a bit hard to believe you are just simple mercenaries. Your kind can`t be trusted, willing to betray for the right price! What if I buy your services and my enemies do the same?"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Dec 26, 2004)

Serpenteye, my PC is Emminent class Vampire, fallen Paladin 10/Blackguard 10/Necromancer 5/Eldritch Knight 10/Archmage 5, CR 44, equivalent of strong Hero-Deity, but weaker than Iuz, Al`Akbar or Vecna, and likely Acererak.

Also, can I claim Sword of Kas an an artifact? Kas was Vampire, so it sounds suitable.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 26, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> for Anabstercorian only:
> 
> [sblock]The Claw sent to Eli is a young man named Sandheart. He is not very powerfull but quick, smart and most importantly one of their best strategists.
> "I have to admit, it is real easy to understand your concern."
> ...




To Radiant, naturally:
[sblock]Eli thoughtfully caresses his goatee with one of his long black claws.  "I'm not terribly surprised that we are viewed with envious eyes - we hold a key strategic position in the Flanaess, valuable to many due to the control it grants over land trade between East and West.  In the event that you are purchased for the task of invading me, I would bear you no great ill-will - I understand this is simply your way.  It would not help our relations, however.  I believe the Triumvirate would like to make a counter-bid for the defense of the Greyhawk isthmus against whomever has offered to pay to invade us.  Hopefully, by doing so, we could create an adequate deterrent force to prevent needless violence between us."
He gestures towards the north end of the diagram.  "I would like to discuss this non-aggression pact with Iuz, but at a later date.  I am unsure whether it is wise or not at this time.  For now, let us retire to more casual terms.  Tell me of your people, Sandheart - this strange and far off land, the Celestial Imperium.  What of them?"  Eli entertains his curiosity with much questioning.[/sblock]


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 27, 2004)

I agree with Edena that we need to recruit some more people.  There are some playes whose status is uncertain.  (Thomas Hobbes and James Heard.)  So, at the least, include a link to the IR recruiting thread in your sigs.  We really could use a few more players.


Edena, I will likely do an embassies posting tomorrow.  I need someone to respond to something.


RADIANT:
[sblock]No problem about the confusion.  Say, did you read the post I directed your attention to?  Would you prefer a meeting to be a public post, s-blocks, or a combination of both.  As things stand, I think I can offer the Sikari a few things to help their situation out.  The offer of help still stands -- as I think there are a few issues that I can help you with.  After all, you do have Orcreich and the Khanates as neighbors. I can perhaps help with that situation, and a few others.  I think you might have to figure out whether the Sikari are just mercenaries or if national interest directs their assignments.  (Perhaps this is something to explore during the roleplaying aspect of the game.) Remember, 75 percent of your potential territory in the Celestial Imperium is not under your control.  This might be a weakness that your enemies can exploit.  Also, there is something I can possibly offer to greatly improve your situation.  However, it will require some negotiation and work.

As for the gods, Bugbear's explanation of the gods of some places disappearing might work.  Whatever Serpenteye wants is fine with me![/sblock]


VENUS:
[sblock]
*Venus* wrote:
[sblock]
The Baklunish ambassadors are welcomed warmly by the guards of Orcreich. A great force of well trained orcs, humans and few other races are lined up to assure the safe entry of the ambassadors, as well as to make the audience much more impressive. Crossing the main streets of Gro’Til, named after the first King of Orcreich, where the current King was seated, the Baklunish missionaries witnessed the rise of the mighty capitol of Orcreich and the Khanate. The Duarh, fortress of huge size, greeted them with it’s almost 
scary stature. The whole compound counts twenty-four towers, a wall over 
30ft high, a courtyard which fielded a small village, and a castle of 
unknown sizes. Entering the castle, paintings of previous rulers of Orcreich decorated the walls, kept company by huge tapestries and weapons and shields, all bearing the symbol of the Orcreich. When the ambassadors arrive at the Ura’tar, the Room of Audience, a well-prepared meal was awaiting them. The Ura’tar, just like everything in Gro’Til, was imposing. Suits of armor filled the room, accompanied by more paintings. Ever since the assimilation of the Khanate, the culture in Orcreich grew. No longer was Orcreich the savage lands, but civilized. During the meal, prepared by the best cooks in the Reich, representatives of the King arrived in the Ura’Tar, making the audience official. Soon after that, horn blowers sounded their instruments. The room filled with music, the doors at the back of the Ura’Tar swung open and Ogrim Scarseer, together with three of his guards, entered, followed by the nine of the Council. The huge room which at first looked so empty, now was filled with over fifty people.
The King took seat, greeted the ambassadors, and waved the servants out. The horn blowers, lesser guards and servants left, leaving the room in silence. Then, Ogrim Scarseer broke the silence with his thundering voice.
“Welcome, ambassadors of the Baklunisch lands, lands of Al’Akbar, and 
neighbours of the Reich. Your gifts are accepted and appreciated, and I will 
try to express my gratitude swiftly. But for now, we have more important 
matters to discuss.”

From his pocket, the King retrieved the quartz crystal included in the box 
of gifts. Placing it upon a small stand just in front of him, King Scarseer 
spoke the name of the Restorer of Righteousness and the words spoken by the Demigod filled the room, with an image projected by the crystal. The speech of Al’Akbar followed, only to end in murmur of the council. When the 
murmuring settled down, the Orc King spoke again.

“The Baklunish are friends, and the word of the Demigod of Faithfulness is 
one that can be trusted. The wish to staff embassies in the Reich is 
granted. The wish to live in peace is granted, for there is no reason to 
have it any other way. Preparations against the looming threats will be 
taken serious, and Orcreich will ready their forces to deal with these 
threats, not only in the Reich itself, but also near the borders of the 
Baklunish lands. If our assistance is required, Ekbir can call upon the 
Reich to aid them in the battle against their mutual enemies. Take these 
words to him, ambassadors, and take our gifts with you on your return.”

The King nods to one of his guards, who blows his horn. The sound of a dozen trumpets sound from this one, and the doors to the Ura’Tar swing open once again. Servants enter the room with a chest marked with the emblem of 
Orcreich. Inside, valuables in the form of gold, platinum and gems greet the 
eyes of the ambassadors, as well as tapestries, paintings, literature of the 
Reich and the Khanate, some magic items and weapons, with a greater magic 
battleaxe, decorated with multiple gems, bearing the sign of Orcreich on 
both the blade as well as the hilt. Also included is a letter, sealed with 
the mark of the Council, confirming the arrival of the ambassadors, as well 
as confirming the words spoken by the King.

With that, the King rises, and leaves the room, followed by the council and 
his guards. The room once again seems very empty, and the ambassadors are 
led out of the Ura’Tar by the same guards that led them in, and the audience 
officially ends.
[/sblock]

[sblock]
*Al'Akbar's response*:
Although he does not have time to speak, Daoud bows low before King Orgrim Scarseer, his face showing deep gratitude.

He turns towards the guards as he leaves, and says briefly  "Tales speak of King Orgrim Scarseer's courage and his wisdom, but none do justice to his generosity.  Please tell his majesty that I shall contact Al'Akbar at once.  May King Orgrim Scarseer, Orcreich, and the Khanates be blessed and sustained in these times."

In the morning, a message in a sealed box decorated with jewels and gold arrives for King Scarseer.   Inside, is a sealed envelope in beautiful handwriting addressed to King Orgrin Scarseer:

To His Royal Majesty, His August Supremacy, King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich and the Khanates, Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Council

From Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, the Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire.

Greetings, noble King Ogrim Scarseer!! Your generosity is remarkable, and my court stands in awe of it.  However, more precious than any gift is your friendship and the alliance of our peoples!!!  I am honored by your friendship, and your promise to stand with us in the trials to come.

As I write this, an embassy is being prepared for you in the city of Ekbir.  There are no embassies larger, stronger, or more beautiful.  By the time you receive this letter, it will be ready for your representatives.  I will meet them personally to greet them, in honor of the pact between our peoples.

I hope to meet with you soon to discuss more of the nature of the threats that I forsee.  There are many tyrants and fools in this world.  Yet I believe they shall learn to fear the name of King Orgrim Scarseer.  Also, there are those whom I believe would wish to meet with you -- rulers in their own right.  Perhaps together we can secure a future worthy of the true potential of our peoples.  May Orcreich, the Khanates, you, and your house be blessed in these times.

Yours in peace and friendship,
Al'Akbar.

The ambassadors from Orcreich and the Khanates are greeted with a parade to the sounds of horns, drums, and all manners of musical instruments.  Ahead of them looming large is a mighty palace, its walls and towers works of great beauty but also of great strength, standing on a hill. It is easily the largest of the embassies in Ekbir, being larger than the embassies of the Great Kingdom of Aerdy, the Kingdom of Keoland, or even that of Greater Nyrond.  At the gates, Al'Akbar stands besides his three wives, and the hero deities Azor'alq and Daoud.  Al'Akbar smiles and turns to the representatives of King Ogrim Scarseer.  "The Baklunish Empire and I are honored by the friendship of King Ogrim Scarseer, Orcreich and the Khanates.  I respectfully ask that you receive this embassy in the spirit of peace and friendship."

The gates of the embassy, at the command of King Orgrim Scarseer's ambassador, are opened to reveal a large palace with spacious gardens and pavilions. Yet the beauty of the embassy does not belie its strength as a mighty fortress.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 27, 2004)

Melkor, I updated your PC on the roster.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 27, 2004)

Since Venuz caught me in the chat room I decide I'd join this if it was okay with Serpenteye. 

I'm interesting in playing a group of eladrin. 

Edit: Oh and if you need a place to chat in real time with people in the 5th IR, you're welcome to join channel #IR on psionics.net. To do this use the ENworld java client and type /join #IR after you've connected to the network. Users of other clients merely need to connect to chat.psionics.net and join #IR. If you use mIRC or trillian chat.psionics.net is listed as Psionics.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 27, 2004)

Welcome Kalanyr, my old friend!    
  I will add you to the roster at once.

  Check out page 1, and scroll down.  
  You will see a long post.  These are the rules of the 5th IR as laid out by Serpenteye.
  Then, below that, you will see the Megapost.  The Megapost, as we call it, is my roster of all the players and the descriptions of their powers.  The Megapost also contains, at the top, a large amount of material on Oerth (including Guilt Puppy's 5th IR map) donated by other players.  At the bottom of the Megapost is a list of countries not yet claimed, and their Industrial Capacity (IC) value.
  Below that, is a small Current Events post.  It contains material I thought should be saved, and made easily readable by all.
  But this is Serpenteye's IR, not mine.  So he calls the shots.  You'll have to contact him on whether the Eladrin are playable, how many IC they are worth, and if you are interested in claiming a nation or two, whether he will allow it (I do think he will allow it!   )

  A comment:  The Eladrin are an Extra-Planar Race.  They are likely to have (check Serpenteye's rules) lots of Elite PLs (Power Levels) and a few Epic PLs, but no IC since they are small in number and control no land.
  You might want to claim a country to go along with your Eladrin.

  This is what Radiant did.
  He claimed a powerful mercenary group of Sikari called CLAW, then added the Celestial Imperium to his roster (albeit, in a greatly weakened state, as per his storyline.)

  Check out the Megapost.  You'll find a lot of neat, interesting, and creative stuff in the rosters of the various players.

  And yes, I am there too.  I am playing Eclavdor, Empire of the Drow:  the 100 Cities of the Drow (the Fabulous 100, as it were.)
  Did you know, nobody wants to ally with me!  (cries.)  Poor me.  Nobody wants to ally with the nasty, evil, despicable, demon loving, Lolth worshipping, drow.  It's a hard world!

  And hey, is Festy Dog interested in joining us?
  He played the derro and duergar before.  Serpenteye disallows any of us from playing the exact same thing we played before (he disallowed Zelda from playing the Thillronian barbarian nations, thus.)  But there are lots of nasty underdark races still out there, if Festy Dog wants to claim them!  (I can think of a whole Fiend Folios' worth.    )

  Welcome to the 5th IR.  Merry Christmas to you, my old friend.  Greetings to Australia, the Land Down Under (the land where it is warm, and not 20 degrees below zero celsius, as it has been here in Michigan for the last 4 days.)



  Welcome to the mayhem!

  Edena


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 27, 2004)

To Kalanyr concerning those sblocks.

  To create an sblock, just type (sblock).  Then type some text.  Then type (/sblock).
  Except, use [ ] instead of the ( ) I used above.
  The text will be placed in the sblock, and nobody will be able to read it unless they click on the sblock.

  Indeed, you will see a dramatic number of such sblocks, used for secret communication.  One could say this is the Sblock IR, in fact.
  Everyone is on the Honor System not to look at secret communications using sblocks.  Of course, I'm guessing nearly everyone is also sending super-secret communications via e-mail also, and everyone's e-mail is on the Megapost (except your own, obviously.  It took a while to get all the e-mails.  People were very, justfiably, worried about SPAM.)

  I have some sblocks of my own posted:  not in the megapost, which is chalk full of sblocks (otherwise, it would be unreadable as it is about 70 pages long) but on the diplomatic front.
  These are marked Public.  Feel free to read any sblocks of mine marked Public.  Indeed, I want you to read such public posts.  It furthers my nefarious schemes.  

  Let me give you a rough overview of who's playing what:




  Airwhale is working in concert with Zelda to play a sizeable number of the good and neutral Spelljamming races of Greyspace.  They control the world of Ginsel, they control one of Oerth's moons and are monitoring the other, they have what remains of the Elven Imperial Navy of Realmspace, they have Giff, and they say:  Don't mess with us, Scro!  

  Album X is playing the egyptian type powers of Erypt (which he renamed, but I don't have the name memorized and at hand at the moment), Suhfang (you won't find it on the big map:  it's between Erypt and the Celestial Imperium) and he is also playing the Tribes of Enllaves, way off in the western part of the continent of Oerik.  Serpenteye has yet to rule on the IC value of Suhfang, a point I will bring up with him when he returns from Christmas Break.

  Anabstercorian is back, and instead of playing a certain fiendish and legendary illithid (said illithid is currently asleep in his chair, enjoying a comfortable and at least temporary retirement in his Ring City around the Sun) is playing Rary the Traitor and the Empire of the Bright Lands.  He controls Greyhawk City and all the lands about.  He has the city of Hardby, the free city of Verbobonc, a part of western Urnst ... and he is, as it were, controlling the Crossroads of the Flanaess.
  Anabstercorians' power has the Sea of Dust, where he is on an archeological dig to discover all the ancient secrets of the Suel Imperium.  Isn't that nice?  (grins)

  Bugbear is back, and has chosen to play Greater Nyrond this time.  Greater Nyrond includes Nyrond, the County and Duchy of Urnst, Almor, most of Adri Forest, Celadon Forest, and a few other places.  Greater Nyrond is coming off to me as a sort of Neutral power, but it yet remains to be seen what it will do.  For Greater Nyrond is threatened on all sides by potential foes.

  Creamsteak is back, and is playing a large number of the Illithid of Oerth, including a very small number of the Illithid of Greyspace.  He doesn't have all the Illithid, but he has enough to mess everyone up.  Creamsteak is on EVERYONE'S border, as it were, and boy do we know it!
  Creamsteak also has sizeable contingents of beholders and aboleth.  In other words, if he attacks you, don't expect any quarter ...

  Devilish is playing the mighty and terrible Acererak of Oerth.  That Demi-Lich controls the Vast Swamp around, and has allied with my homebrew nation of the Solistarim.
  Who are the Solistarim?  Think of a mighty confederation of lawful evil races (dark humans, dark dwarves, dark gnomes, lizard men, sahuagin, fire giants, efreeti, devils, beholders, illithid, blue dragons, liches, servitor undead, quaggoth, and other horrors) who have decided the whole Flanaess is their backyard ... and EVERYONE ELSE (even others of their own races!) are a bunch of trespassing bums who refused to leave when ordered to.  And so, the Solistarim just gotta do, what the Solistarim just gotta do, about this situation.
  The famed City of the Gods is in Devilishs' territory, along with Blackmoor.  Technology may be an easy thing to come by, for Devilish ...

  Eluvan is what we thought of as the Grand Alliance in the 3rd IR.  It is called the League of Athyr now, and is anchored by Furyondy, Veluna, Keoland, and the Lortmils (including the Lorridges.)  A strictly good power, it won't have anything to do with my evil drow (horrors!)  Eluvan is offline right now, and will be back on the 6th of January, and that is the time Serpenteye has set to officially start this IR.

  Guilt Puppy our Mapmaker  (and what is an IR without a good map?  Cheers to Guilt Puppy!)  is playing the Scarlet Brotherhood.  He has the Tilvanot Peninsula, half of Hempmonland (I got the other half!   ), the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Lordship of the Isles, and all of the Amedio Rainforest.  Did I mention he has a horde of Hempmonalander natives in his army, plus the ships to carry them?  And of course, he has the infamous monks with their super secret organization that is the Scarlet Brotherhood, who have infiltrated the ranks of every other power (and check out the Infiltration rules:  you can literally take over another power with those rules without swinging a sword.)

  Knight Otu is playing the Nation of Greater Aerdi, or the Great Kingdom, including North Province, Ahlissa, and Medegia.  He also has the Grandwood and Rel Astra.  He's playing the power formerly jointly played by Serpenteye and Mr. Draco, and just as dangerous as they were, I'm guessing.  

  Melkor is back!  (grins and cheers)  And he is playing a fallen paladin turned into a tremendously powerful vampire, and is running a city of vampires.  And that city controls a vast underworld empire of vampires, lesser undead, terrified servitors soon to be undead themselves, and nasty, evil allied beings.  In other words, mess with Melkor, and it's curtains for you!
  Ah yes:  Melkor has as an ally Ivid the Overking of Aerdi (well, HE thinks he is Overking, still!) and the armies of Rauxes.  A most insane and nasty fellow.
  Melkor also owns the Sulhaut Mountains.  Nothing like digging up ancient secrets out of the Sea of Dust (the former Suel Imperium.)

  Nac Mac Feegle is playing a Psionic League.  Not the good Psionic League of the 1st and 2nd IRs, but a more secretive, neutralish Psionic League with intentions ... well, who knows what their intentions are?  Certainly not me!  But they have dominated and made into servitor nations a number of notable places.  The Isle of the Phoenix, way offmap to the east, is their base.  But they also control all of the Iron League, plus Sunndi, plus everything east of Sunndi, and right down to the borders of the Great Swamp (I must wonder what Acererak thinks of this ...)

  Paxus is playing the Wolf God, and under him a colossal army of giants, humanoids, unspeakable abominations, and others have united.  All the evil mountain beings, and many of the neutral mountain beings, are in confederation under him.
  The Wolf God has his base in the Pomarj, all of which Paxus controls, but Paxus also has the Hellfurnaces, the Crystalmists, the Jotens, the Rakers, the Griff Mountains, the Corusk Mountains, and several forests which his evil creatures have dominated.

Radiant is playing the Sikari, a group of demihumans of great power and potency who have been the ancient defenders and protectors of the Celestial Imperium.  They sell their services to the highest bidder, but I must wonder if their primary goal will not always be the good of the Celestial Imperium?  Radiant partially controls the Celestial Imperium, threatened by Venus on the North and Album X on the south, but that great nation is having some problems since the Gods disappeared (see Serpenteye's rules on page 1.)

Rikandur is playing Iuz, and the Empire of Iuz.  And he is playing Iuz as ... Iuz!  Evil, despicable, chaotic ... who knows what he'll do?!    He has all of Fellreev Forest, the Bandit Lands, the Hold of Stonefist, Teht, and the Horned Society.  I will say this:  Iuz is deadly when provoked, and unfortunately for you Iuz decides what provokation is! 

Thomas (assuming he is still with us) is playing Celene and it's surrounding forests, the Lendore Isles, the Theocracy of the Pale, and the Yeomanry.  (The Olman Isles too, if Serpenteye will allow me to give them to him.)  Aside from being an Elven Player, Thomas selected countries with distinctive cultures and philosophies (the Yeomanry was a democracy.  The Theocracy was just that.)  
  Thomas is also playing a legend come back to life:  the ancient and very powerful Elven nation of Aliador, in the Griff Mountains (you won't find it on any map, but it will find YOU, if you are an enemy of the elves!)

Venus is back, and is playing a trio of nations directly west of Williams' Baklunish Empire (see below) and off-map.  He has Orcreich, and the Lesser Khanate, dominated by Orcreich, and Greater Khanate, an ally of Orcreich (it was ally, or be squashed by organized, intelligent, magic wielding orcs with a serious attitude.)  What Venus will do is anyones' guess.  He's quite the wild card!  

William is back, and playing the Baklunish Empire.  He's got the entire west of the main (Guilt Puppys') map.  He's got Zeif, Ekbir (the capital), Tusmit, ket, Ull, the Barrier Peaks, the Plains of the Paynims, the Dry Steppes (Serpenteye didn't use the Spirit Empire of Garnak or Istivar), the Yecha Hills, and a lot of the islands off in the Drawmij Ocean to the north.  Al'Akbar is his character, a noble demipower of lawful good alignment.
  William has the crashed spaceship from S4, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks, in his territory.  Nothing like a demipower working on the secrets of superscience ...

Xael, our other Elven Player (actually, he could be said to be the Demihuman Player) as it were, is playing Highfolk, Perrenland, the Circle of Eight led by Mordenkainen, the Silver Coins (the good version of the Circle of Eight), the homebrew elven nation of Delrune (in the Vesve Forest), the centaur nation of Calrune (next to the Whyestil Sea), the dwarven nation of Chauntosbergen in the Clatspurs, and Xael controls all the Yatil and Clatspur Mountains.  He has the Tiger and Wolf Nomads, and he has the gnomish nation of Swantmoor (another homebrew) on the southern edge of the Vesve (obviously, he has the Vesve in it's entirety.)

Zelda is back.  She is working with Airwhale on a single power.  She and Airwhale control a confederation of good and neutral Spelljamming races based out of the world of (Ginsel, I believe) up in Greyspace.  They have bases on several worlds, heavily control some worlds and the Grinder (an asteroid belt region), and are on good terms with some other worlds.  When you look up, you are looking up at Zelda, Queen of the Sky!  

  And then there is ME.  Edena_of_Neith.
  I am playing the Drow of the Underdark.  The Drow of the Underdark of the continent of Oerk:  I'm all over the map, and beyond!  All that remain, that is.  Most fell apart and perished or were enslaved by their foes when Lolth disappeared, but Eclavdra - the mightiest priestess of Lolth on Oerth - rallied the Fabulous 100 (the 100 drow cities) into the Empire of Eclavdor, overawing the drow with the three Regalia of Lordly Might and her own wily diplomacy.
  Eclavdra and her drow are utterly despicable (as Daffy Duck would say), vile, fiendish, mean, nasty, irritating, and an all around nuisance.  They are demon loving, Lolth worshipping, Underdark embracing horrors.
  So, why then did Eclavdra try to make a military alliance with Al'Akbar, that lawful good noble demipower of the Baklunish Empire, and why has she just successfully completed a Non-Aggression Pact with Nyrond, and why does she speak of reuniting with the Surface Elves? ... who knows?  Being chaotic evil, the only thing predictable about Eclavdra is ... well, that she won't act like a kender!
  Oh yes, I also have the Yuan-Ti of Hempmonaland, who complain the humans took the surface world away from them, and they want it back!
  Also, I'm playing the evil Ice Elves of the Adri, who have betrayed their fellows and joined with the drow.  Since Greater Nyrond holds the Adri, and the Ice Elves hold the heart of the Adri ... well, it is good we have that Non-Aggression Pact between us, no?!  

  Ok, I'm sure I missed someone.  I don't have the roster in front of me.  Who'd I miss?  Tell me now, before that person sees this post, and whacks me upside the head for forgetfulness!

  Ah yes, we have Serpenteye.
  And guess what? ... Serpenteye will be playing all those nations we are not playing.
  This is much worse than it sounds, for those nations (some of which have appallingly high ICs) will be working on their own Technological and Magical Arms Races.  
  You wait:  before this is over we will all be nuked by the Tharquish Dominion.  You wait.  It'll happen ...

  We attempted to bring the following players into the 5th IR, but either we could not establish contact, or they were busy, or just weren't interested:

  Alex, Black Omega, Darkness, Darwin of Mind, Gez, John Brown, Reprisal, Tokiwong, and some others.
  Of course, Serpenteye would think it great if any of them joined us.  We do keep trying ...
  None of us have heard from Forrester in a long time.  I must wonder where the greatest player of humanoids of them all went to?

  We had Forsaken One and a new player named James in the 5th IR.  I had really looked forward to playing with them both.  But we lost them both because of a scuffle between them that never should have occurred..    A matter that is completely out of my hands.  (Don't ask about this on the boards.  E-Mail Serpenteye, Forsaken One, and James concerning this.)

  We had a player named Demon Athiest.  But he only posted to the very first thread of this IR (this is the fourth thread.)  I haven't heard from him since, nor apparently has anyone else.  I still have him on the roster, in case he reappears.  (By the time I had a roster even created, he had disappeared!)

  I do hope you can convince Festy Dog to join us.  I would really look forward to playing with him again.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 27, 2004)

Hum, Hum ... That was provokative, Edena. 

Kalanyr, welcome in the IR. As Edena reminds constantly, we need much players so the fun would be greater ! And I think that Eladrin could give misunderstood, sympatethic and cute Drow Velsharess a Helm of Opposite Aligment, as a token of goodwill.  

Edena, Edena, Edena ... don't worry about such trivial things like NPC Nations. 

Edena_of_Neith eyes only, others would have their eyes plucked out with dull spoon. 
[sblock]Belive me, or ask Serpenteye if You disbelive me, that Iuz have means to uterrly desolate Oerik here and now. Why worry about some Tarquish ? Enough "mad dogs" is here in Flanees.  [/sblock]


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi all.

Wow, Kalanyr, really nice to see you here. Too bad, I kind of lost contact to you.
I am too chaotic person to be around all the time.

Ok, my christmas time is really busy. Unlike my original plan, I haven't spent so much time in my home. I have internet, but all  my notes are on my computer, so it might be, I am back with more passion when new year starts. At least I sincerly hope so.

I am bit sad this game lost so many people. Well, keep on anyway.

Airwhale, thanks for all the posts you forwarded to me, I read them all when I truly get back to my house and all that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 27, 2004)

Giving Velsharess (Queen) Eclavdra a Helm of Opposition would not be a good idea (although I think it would be a great idea   )

  Imagine the following scenario:

  The drow have come to the surface.
  The drow have conquered (but not killed) all the elves.
  The elves are all lined up, entering a building.
  As each elf enters the building PLOP goes the Helm of Opposition on his or her head, and we have a new Lolth worshipper in the making.
  And Eclavdra, in charge of this nefarious operation, shouts out:  NEXT! ... and the next elf walks in ...

  (Of course, even then, the elves would be enslaved.  It is only natural.  They don't get a free pass into drow society just because they are evil!  No, no, it isn't that easy for the Fair Folk.  Not even if they immediately embrace Lolth!
  They become slaves to their drow mistresses and masters first.  And IF they are found worthy, and IF they survive their slavery, they can have a chance to join in the joyous, constant warfare that is Lolth's Way, and take their place amongst the drow.
  And just think, Eclavdras' stance towards the surface elves is a VERY NICE ONE, by drow standards!  She's just a nice, soft girl with a touch of good in her heart, that's all.    )

  If you know who Ozma of Oz is, and you think of Eclavdra as an evil Ozma, but grown up and with naughty adultish tinges, you can't go wrong.

  EDIT:  Greetings there, Zelda, my friend.  Welcome back.  I hope you had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 27, 2004)

Kalanyr, check out Guilt Puppy's map:  http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-edit.php
  Also, check out the Big Map:  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  Lots of countries still up for grabs.  Underwater powers.  Underdark powers.  Astral powers.  (the githyanki wouldn't ally with me!  (cries) )  Ethereal powers.  Spelljamming powers.
  Or, if you really want to, you can claim some of those countries and places in the Flanaess already claimed.  It'll be a mess, but I'm sure you, the player, and Serpenteye, can work the situation out (and Guilt Puppy can change the map) and if not, war always works.  

  But there are these colossal countries in the south and west nobody has yet.
  Lyrn.  Ishtarland.  Tharquish.  Tarquish.  Gigantea.  Seameast.  Fireland.  The Mare Mysticum.  Elvanian Forest.  Kingdom of the Marches.  Those are in the west.  (And my 100 drow cities, are scattered amongst them all.    )
  In the south are Zindia, Nippon, the Nippon Dominion, and the Dragon Island.
  And overseas, we have Anakeris, Aquaria, Hyberboria and Polaria.
  All up for grabs.

  The IC values of each of these countries are at the bottom of the megapost on page 1.  Check it out!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Giving Velsharess (Queen) Eclavdra a Helm of Opposition would not be a good idea (although I think it would be a great idea  )



 Even if you just use her epic-level handbook stats, she has a Will save of +24 and the save DC of the helm is a mere 15 so you'd need an epic version or something if you want to turn her lawful good.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 28, 2004)

Two things.

One, I'm leaving town at like 9 in the morning tomorrow, and I won't be back to a location with net access until late Thursday.  So, um, if you need to plot nefariously (or justidiously) behind my back, it's a good time.

Two, that guy I was talking about, who once ran the Forgotten Realms play-by-e-mail game with the running about and the stabbing and the Tablets of Eternity, he's not going to be playing - in his words, this just doesn't look like something that grabs him.  His one concern was that "high level magic is prohibitively time-consuming and expensive compared to the ease of doing a tech-rush and zerging everyone."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Edena please to see you.  

And Hi to William too, I've got your emails I just haven't had time to respond.

Oh and yes Festy was interesting in claiming Guardinals. 

Hmmm, which Elven nations are free  (I figure asking is better than trying to extract it from 10 000 sblocks) ? I might grab a few of them to go along with the Eladrin.

Edit: Oops and Hi again Zelda missed seeing your post there!  I've been wondering how you were doing.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 28, 2004)

Ah and some comments for my roster: Eladrin are from Arborea the plane of ultimate chaotic good, elysium is both the home of neutral good and the guardinal.

Email: kalanyr@gmail.com

And I'll take violet (preference) or gold (second) for my in character colour.

Edit: I'll also stake a claim on the Titan's of Gigantia and some Seelie if no one else has them, in addition to the free elven nations.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 28, 2004)

Okay this is a preliminary Sblock for me subject to SE's approval:



> E-Mail: kalanyr@gmail.com
> Player Character: Queen Morwel (Queen of the Eladrin of Arborea) (a demipower if Serpenteye approves (based on 2e stuff she's not officially a demipower in the BoED))
> Artifacts: The Fountain of Beauty (the item said to be responsible for the incredible beauty of several dieties) and  Morwel's Court of Stars (which serves as both a demiplane for Morwel's Court and an enabler for the demiplanar courts of the Tulani (as the Tulani have no power that allows them to create these courts this seems to be the most logical explanation for their existance)
> 
> ...




Edit- Having talked to Bugbear and William in chat I've filled out the list a bit from the initial.

Edit Again- Finished preliminary list, corrected email address and removed Sblocks so people have some idea of what I've claimed.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 28, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Two things.
> 
> One, I'm leaving town at like 9 in the morning tomorrow, and I won't be back to a location with net access until late Thursday.  So, um, if you need to plot nefariously (or justidiously) behind my back, it's a good time.
> 
> Two, that guy I was talking about, who once ran the Forgotten Realms play-by-e-mail game with the running about and the stabbing and the Tablets of Eternity, he's not going to be playing - in his words, this just doesn't look like something that grabs him.  His one concern was that "high level magic is prohibitively time-consuming and expensive compared to the ease of doing a tech-rush and zerging everyone."




First, we could "swore" to not plot nefariously against You, yet.    

Second, heh ... it stumbled in my mind also. But I don't know how explain my worries to Serpenteye, so I left things untouched. Maybe ... Just maybe, make Technological Progress gradually more expensive, like 50 PP's per level after the first would decrease possibility of Zerging everyone ? We must wait till Serpenteye decide. And You could convice Your friend that this is not only Strategic game, but also a lot of RP'ing flying around. 

And Kalanyr, as far as I know Queen Morwel have option of being Demigoddes, simply add her Domains that she's patronizing anyway, one deific rank, and viola ! Feel free to modify her as You like, but remeber that in IR personalities and PL's is what is important, not extact statistics of PC's.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 28, 2004)

I know but in the best traditions of the IR I intend to fiddle with her a bit anyway and post in the rogues gallery, but I'll wait and see if SE approves first. 

And I do have one question why does Alien give an infiltration bonus? Wouldn't alien creatures have a hard time infiltrating but be very difficult to infiltrate ?


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 28, 2004)

Normal I wouldn't post again in a row but I notice I mistyped my email above so in case anyone missed it my email is :

kalanyr@gmail.com


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey there Kalanyr.
  I'll update your roster.  But Serpenteye does have to read your submission, and I think he's taken a Christmas Holiday.  
  (grins at the enthusiasm you're showing, too   )

  Is Festy joining us?  I mean, has Festy Dog confirmed he's joining?
  If he is, I'll put him in the roster.  And give a real cheer too.

  - - -

  There appears to be a chance that Sollir will be joining us.  I hope so.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 28, 2004)

I've already emailed Serpenteye about it. And yes Festy is officially in he'll be posting soon. (I just informed him to over mIRC) 

And thank you very much Edena.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 28, 2004)

Yup, you can safely count me amoung these warmongers.   

The factions I happen to be after include the Guardinals first and foremost, Zippon and its dominion, Zindia, and possibly even the demigod Hachiman.

My email: festydog69 (at) hotmail (dot) com

I'll be sending off an email to Serpenteye momentarily to get some confirmation from him.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

*Important to Kalanyr*

To Kalanyr:

  You are using a previous (and long discarded) concept for the Elvanian Forest, Kingdom of the Marchwards, and Miranda.  My fault:  I somehow forgot to erase that information from the roster.  These western countries were meant to be Undefined. 
  I urge you to create your own concept of what these nations are like, who populates them (you could make them MAJOR elven nations with millions of elves), and what organizations exist within them.

  Consider the older information (like the Thorns) to be out of date information.  Consider these western countries blank slates on which to write.

  Also, if Festy is joining and playing the Guardinals, remember that these western nations could be POWERFUL, and thus you might only need to claim one of them to fill out your IC.
  For example, you could take the Elvanian Forest (which might have a IC/PL of 500!) and Festy could take Miranda (which might, say, have a PL of 400!)
  Thus, you don't have to take Hyberboria, Gigantea, and a lot of other places to get enough IC:  I'm sure, considering the IC/PL of Lynn and Tharquish and places like that, that Miranda and the Elvanian Forest have high PLs.
  The titans of Gigantea sound neat, though.  Hehe.  If I were you, I'd keep that claim.  

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

Cheers Festy!  Hey there, my friend.  

  Check out my post just above.  It's important to you as well as Kalanyr (and anyone else just joining us, too.)
  Also, read my post at the top of this page.  Check out Serpenteye's rules on page 1.  And check out the Megapost, which has all the rosters (I just updated Kalanyrs', and will now add YOURS in  ) and a lot of information on unclaimed countries and on Oerth in general.

  Welcome, welcome.  Greetings to Australia.  Nice to see you again!
  And yes, I wish it was warm here like it is there.  But hey, we'll be going above freezing today, after 7 days.  A heat wave!

  Now, if only I can get used to the idea of Kalanyr and Festy Dog playing good powers.  That is a switch.
  With all these good powers joining the IR, my nefarious drow are going to have to rethink their tactical and strategic positions!   

  Festy, I think Serpenteye is away on a holiday break.  He may not answer your e-mails for a few days.  But he'll be back.
  By the 6th of January, we'll be starting this officially.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm aware I went back and got them from the older roster (I liked the idea of them so I pinched them).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

Festy, I've added you to the roster on the Megapost.
  Check it out.
  I need descriptions of Zindia, Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion. What kind of countries are these?  What races live there?  What is the culture like?  What kind of government prevails?
  TSR and WOTC never filled these out, so you have blank slates to work from.

  Kalanyr, the same applies to Elvanian Forest, Miranda, and the Kingdom of the Marchwards too.  Serpenteye may have to recalculate populations, because these nations are yours now and you can rewrite their stats altogether, including population.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

To answer your question, Kalanyr, the major elven nations are claimed as follows:

  Aliador (within the Raker Mountains) :  Thomas
  Celene:  Thomas
  Delrune (within the Vesve Forest) :  Xael
  Highfolk:  Xael
  The Ice Elves of the Adri:  Myself
  The Lendore Isles:  Thomas
  The Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (or, what's left of it)  :  Airwhale and Zelda

  Elven peoples within various forests:  Bugbear, Eluvan, Nac Mac Feegle, Thomas, William, Xael, and others.

  The Drow:  Myself

  We are not certain that Thomas is still playing, although we are all hoping he is.
  We are certain Xael is playing.

  The other elven nations on Oerik seem to be the Elvanian Forest, Miranda, Kingdom of the Marchwards, and the Mare Mysticum area.
  But there could be elven nations elsewhere.  Consider the Empire of Lynn.  It is the size of the Flanaess!  Could it be ruled by elves?  Could it be a verdant region?  Of course.  TSR and WOTC never filled it out, so it can be whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

Let's put it this way, Darkness:

  If Velsharess Eclavdra turns to lawful good, then all bets are off.  
  Pigs will fly, cows will scuba-dive, horses will meow, cats will neigh, reindeer will sit in trees, squirrels will avoid power lines, and elves and drow will remerge into one race!


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll think about Miranda and the Marchwards then. I quiet like Jame's setup and I want my major players to be the Eladrin though so I probably won't change it much.  

Oh and I'll work on Pig-levitator, scuba-gear for cows, voice correctors for various animals, and harnesses for the reindeer. And some gear for the new war when a big bunch of Lawful Good drow decide that chaotic good elves are an abomination against the people, just in case.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

*To Everyone*

(shouts this, because we need the map in question!)

  IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE WHO CAN EXPAND GUILT PUPPYS' MAP TO INCLUDE THE WHOLE OF OERIK? 
  WE NEED SUCH A MAP REAL, REAL, REAL BADLY.

  (replicate what James did ... he took his map offline, and my attempts to get it, and him, back have been futile.)

  - - -

  To Darkness:

  Thank you for protecting this thread by monitoring it.  Between you and Creamsteak, we should have peace and some fun.  (anyone looking at your avatar of skull and crossbones, complete with hearts for eyes, should be scared stiff of breaking the rules!    )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 28, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Festy, I've added you to the roster on the Megapost.
> Check it out.
> I need descriptions of Zindia, Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion. What kind of countries are these? What races live there? What is the culture like? What kind of government prevails?
> TSR and WOTC never filled these out, so you have blank slates to work from.




Brilliant, my descriptions shouldn't take too long, I'll post them and some nice IC intro stuff once I'm done. 

As for a colour, a sandy brown or golden yellow would be fine, I'm happy with anything that's not too similar to anyone else's.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Welcome, welcome. Greetings to Australia. Nice to see you again!
> And yes, I wish it was warm here like it is there. But hey, we'll be going above freezing today, after 7 days. A heat wave!




I'll trade places with you, I've always preferred the cold.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 28, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> A message arrives in Rel Mord.
> 
> "I would ask permission for a diplomatic visit at your earliest convenience to discuss matters of concen to us both."
> 
> Al'Akbar.



(OOC: Sorry, I had completly Forgotten about this)
To Al'Akbar

"You are welcome in Nyrond any time. Would this coming Freeday be good for you? If so, we will prepare a celebration and feast in your honor"

Seth Rhynnon


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 28, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I know but in the best traditions of the IR I intend to fiddle with her a bit anyway and post in the rogues gallery, but I'll wait and see if SE approves first.
> 
> And I do have one question why does Alien give an infiltration bonus? Wouldn't alien creatures have a hard time infiltrating but be very difficult to infiltrate ?




Alien Trait-According to Serpenteye's ruling: It gives faction a +5 on Defensive Infiltration rolls. You know, it's hard to infiltrate illithids for a halfling spy, for example. And finding traitor ready to coperate with lesser races is as hard as finding compassion from Iuz.   

Festy Dog ! Welcome, welcome !!! I can see that Kalanyr and Edena are busy with recruitment as bees or ants. I could envy that.  

And You two are giving much needed boost for the Good side of the Oerth. Dark side is strong enough with current players, I think.

So You are taking Nippon ? Uch ... I can see all those ogre-ashigaru led by frenzied samurai on the battlefield. >shrugs< Iuz have to work a bit over ... _morale_ of his troops, indeed.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 28, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (shouts this, because we need the map in question!)
> 
> IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE WHO CAN EXPAND GUILT PUPPYS' MAP TO INCLUDE THE WHOLE OF OERIK?
> WE NEED SUCH A MAP REAL, REAL, REAL BADLY.
> ...




I really am surprised James hasn't been willing to return...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

Eclavdra to Iuz (Private)

  [sblock]

  Eclavdra communicates to Iuz, in her usual soft, gentle voice ... except that she is THERE, talking to him personally:

  In your might, you have created a weapon that could destroy the Surface Dwellers, and lay their lands to waste ...
  Yet, in your wisdom, your Magnificence, do you not believe the Surface Dwellers better spent against Vecna the Accursed, when he returns?
  If the Surface Dwellers spend themselves destroying Vecnas' armies, then Iuz the Powerful can slay Vecna personally, and have all the glory from it for himself.
  Then afterwards, he can rule all the lands, for the weakened Surface Dwellers will fall like chaff before the Armies of Iuz.
  Yet first ... they must be there to confront Vecnas' legions ...

  [/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 28, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (shouts this, because we need the map in question!)
> 
> IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE WHO CAN EXPAND GUILT PUPPYS' MAP TO INCLUDE THE WHOLE OF OERIK?
> WE NEED SUCH A MAP REAL, REAL, REAL BADLY.
> ...



I've been tinkering around with photoshop all morning trying to create a workible map from the AOL site image. so far no good. *I hate photoshop*.  I would do it in CC (which I'm much better at) but the large main contient is a bit unweildy. So much so in fact, that it crashed my computer when I tried to close the line 

No promises but I'll keep at it.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 28, 2004)

James is still waiting to have a talk with Creamsteak actually, is quite here, will probably give bunches of map goodness back as soon as he has access to his computer again, is willing to give the new elven players every single iota of notes he took on Miranda and etc if he likes (when he's got access to his computer again), and so on and so forth. Anyways, I'm not around my own files right now I'm not going to tread back into the game without a discussion with a moderator to make sure I'm going to make more work for the moderators.  

If anyone has the data from before to give to the respective parties, then that would be cool too. If anyone has any suggestions once I'm back for the map, even if I'm not participating in the IR, then I'll see what I can do. I heart Photoshop plenty, I'd even consider redoing it in Illustrator if people were polite and time allows. I admit I have no clue what my schedule is going to be like come January though.

Have fun!


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 28, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra to Iuz (Private)
> 
> [sblock]
> Eclavdra communicates to Iuz, in her usual soft, gentle voice ... except that she is THERE, talking to him personally:
> ...




A tip to anyone, If You wish Your ambassador to survive in Iuz's presence send someone good at acting. Wery good option would be courtier/rogue. With Skill Focus: Soothe.  
My iuz have mild heart for women, from obvious resons  and small children, they are as cruel as he.   

[sblock]Only respone from Iuz the Wicked were playful smile and dreadful promise. "We will see, if You make true Your promise of finding Tharizdunites and Gods remainding on Oerth. I don't like suprises like humilation of my ambassador from the hands of Al'Akbar."

OOC: We have to wait until Serpenteye would say something about this, Edena, don't panic.If YIuz destroy everything in first Turn, It would  rob him of all the fun don't You think ?[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

To James:

  Hey there.
  I have always loved coloring maps.  (I got the biggest Crayola Crayon boxes I could get as a kid.    )

  So, I colored in as much of Guilt Puppys' map as I could get away with.

  If you resubmit that huge map of Oerik, and it can be colored in, I'll color it in.  Certainly, there will be a lot of colors needed!

  Then everyone will see that Venus, Kalanyr, and Radiant are sitting over there in the west with huge amounts of land, and Festy Dog is sitting in the south with more huge amounts of land, and - oh dear - me and Guilt Puppy control all of Hempmonaland ... and then all those little powers in the Flanaess will wake up and say ... OH NO!  (grins evilly)

  Yes, by all means, speak with Creamsteak.
  And talk with Darkness.  He's a good guy.  He was in the 3rd IR, and he helped protect and support it (when the 3rd IR started, it was on the main board of ENWorld!  Talking the Talk did not exist, back then!)

  (Speaking of Talking the Talk, if only I could talk Darkness and Gez into joining.  Both were great players in the 3rd IR, and I want them back!    )

  -

  Don't worry, Rikandur, Eclavdra's not panicking.  It's only the End of the World.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

*Could anyone help Azmodean?*

Hey there all.

  We have someone seriously interested in the game.  His SN is Azmodean.
  He is over on the recruiting thread (Title:  Do you want to rule the world) and is asking about races he could play.  He's asking for suggestions.  Creative suggestions.
  I don't have the books in front of me, and I'm drawing blanks.  I posted the major races, but that's not creative. 
  Could anyone go over there and help him?  Give suggestions?  Support?  It would be great to have him join us.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## azmodean (Dec 28, 2004)

Greetings all, I'm looking into joining your little soiree here, and just a few questions.  Are there any guidelines for how much territory one can claim?  Are there any guidelines for what kind of standing army one can have at the beggining of turn one?

That having been said, We would like to lay a claim to semeast to start, and We assert it is chock full of "wild" beings of all sorts.  (Our take on building a faction is one can treat it like a deific portfolio, so that's the way We're going, with a CG "savage" god.)  Our armies would include barbarians, druids, rangers, lyncanthropes, treants (or are they LG, can't remember) and other CG beasties TBA.  Edit: it seems that Dwarves are underrepresented, so that would be a good choice for the primary race.  

This is assuming that there is still a shortage of good aligned players, if not We can go with a more elite (epic even?) evil force primarily composed of arcane spellcasters, undead, and constructs.  Of course this would require Us to inhabit a more "civilized" area, which We would have to determine at that point.

Edena:  You move quickly, but no more so than We do.  Our head is spinning from attempting to digest all of the information we have read in the last thirty minutes or so.  [sblock]just to let you know, We are not completely crazy, We have just decided that if We are going to be ascending to godhood as We now intend, We should begin to refer to Ourselves properly when conversing in this particular context.  Meh, or maybe We are crazy, whatever.[/sblock]
We have outlined a few alternate faction concepts, which shall be implimented contingent upon feedback We recieve.  Edit: Definitely add Us to the roster, We are extremely interested.  It seems the good aligned forces of Oreth still need allies, so put Us down as a Dwarven "savage" faction.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

*To Azmodean*

Greetings to you (plural  )  Azmodean.
  I will put you in the roster ASAP.

  The powers range from 70 IC to 750 IC, but the average is around 400 IC (Industrial Capacity of the power, which translates into Power Level of the power:  see the rules on page 1.)

  Do you have an e-mail whereby we can contact you?

  This isn't my IR.  This is Serpenteyes' IR.  I'm just a helper, along with others.

  Welcome to the 5th IR.  Savage Dwarves it is.  

  Check out the megapost.  It's full of map links.  Check them out.  And at the bottom of the megapost is a list of unclaimed countries and areas.  If any of them interest you, feel free to claim one.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 28, 2004)

taking a vacation from this game for a few days (since it hasn't started yet anyway).
But don't worry the claw will be back before it starts and no one will be left in the dark about what he can expect in case of those that are allready dealin with us. Just need some time to clear my head.


----------



## azmodean (Dec 28, 2004)

We shall stake Our claim to Semeast, along with the Emerald Order (Our understanding is that the Emerald Order is an organization which is spread more or less throughout Oreth, is this correct?)  We understand that this will most likely provide an insufficient amount of resources for Our goals.  We will have to carfully consider where else We should stake Our claims.  Suggestions of available good-aligned areas populated by beings who revere nature would be appreciated, and missives from potential allies who share the interests of the natural order will be cordially accepted.

public:
[sblock]
(OOC: Here is an outline for my overall PC/faction concept, it's pretty rough, I'm planning on putting a lot more detail into it as I gain a better understanding of how the IR will be running.  Go ahead and post Our email address, which is theazmodean@hotmail.com.  Faction color, is a really dark brown available?)

N'grath has watched over Semeast for many, many years as the highest-ranking druid in the area, gently guiding the savage inhabitants to keep to their traditional customs and preventing them from developing practices harmful to nature, often without even revealing his presence.  At times however, N'grath's way of doing things has led to tragedy when his subtle manipulations were discovered and the resentfull populace threw their support behind leaders whose direct approaches were better recieved by the stubborn dwarves who call Seameast their home, though much less successful.  Over time the frustrations of these encounters has grown within N'grath, and finally he has decided to openly command the resources of Semeast to protect the natural world throughout Oreth.  Once the decision had been made, N'grath acted with astonishing speed, winning over all of the major tribes residing within Semeast through displays of strength where possible and by eliminating the leaders of more stubborn tribes (for their own good...).

Long ago he also rose to a position of power within the Emerald Order, and now he directs the organization to keep watch over the rest of Oreth.  Here he still practices his carefull and subtle  machinations, keeping the power of the organiztion hidden where it can be used to full effect.

N'grath is now entering a new phase in his quest to protect nature from those who would dispoil it.  He is currently organizing his tribes with the aim of conquering nearby areas who he believes are a danger to the natural order.  Simultaneously, he is making use of the Emerald Order to make contact with like-minded nations as well as to prepare the way for his hordes to invade the already-mentioned areas he does not agree with.  

(OOC: let me know if this would be considered a too-agressive approach for a "good" faction, he really does have the best intentions, but he has decided the only way he can truly protect nature is to be in absolute control).
[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 28, 2004)

Azmodean ... I think that You should think carefully about Your PC. He's druid right ?
So if You wish him to be good, take dwarven Epic Druid, N-G, and boost guy up with Exalted Feats from the "Book of Exalted Deeds" You will find enough fantatism with the  best intentions, to fill Hell up. 

My favourite would be Vow of Povetry and Vow of Peace. And don't call 
N'grath's *teachings* and *suggestions* manipulations ! Tsk, Tsk ! He's doing it for their better future ... Without Nature they would die off anyway, don't they ?

And Dwarves are not considering violence unnatural, or evil within specified limits. For soapy elves it may be barbarity that two dwarven friends fight often after getting drunk ... but we aren't speaking of saints ? Aren't we ?! Iuz wouldn't stand those fanatics. no way !!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

*Ok, we've got a problem that needs fixing now ...*

We have a Nuclear Standoff already, and the game hasn't started yet:  much less does anyone yet have 10th level magic or 1945 technology.

  The problem is that 9th level spell from the Book of Vile Damnation.
  It requires an artifact to cast, but it destroys an area equal to 10 miles in radius per level of the caster.
  So, if my caster is 40th level or the equivalent (likely in an IR) she destroys an area 800 miles across with this spell by sacrificing one artifact.

  Thus, Eclavdra could destroy an area half the size of the Flanaess with a single 9th level spell and an artifact.
  And Eclavdra has 3 artifacts to burn.  (Not to mention, Eclavdra is 50th level, and thus would destroy an area 1,000 miles across.)

  So, all the evil or neutral powers need to do is say:
  Attack us, and we burn down your entire country (or, countries) 
  Mutual assured destruction.  (Who's to say the good countries won't retaliate, having been burned down and their leaders having nothing to lose?)

  Serpenteye intended that 10th level magic be attainable through sacrifice, and such destructive power be available to thus who earned it - much, much later in the IR.
  He did not intend that everyone have, in effect, 1 to 3 Q-Bombs (or, antimatter bombs) at the start of the IR.

  Now, I'm all for inbalance.  I never did like the concept of balance, as some of you know well.  I like the wild and wily, the ingenious and nefarious use of creativity to twist and warp and otherwise skew the rules to ones' advantage, especially when it comes to spells.
  And, I'm the player of an evil power, so I could use this little arrangement to have 3 Q Bombs with which to hold you all at bay.

  I don't want this.
  I think this is bad, disruptive, and harmful to the IR.
  I think the 9th level spell in question should be disallowed, or ruled 10th level.

  I'm not the gamemaster.  Serpenteye is.  He must rule on this.
  But I think this is harmful.  I think it could ruin the game.  On turn 1, I can see half of Oerik being fried (including the Underdark) with many powers simply being incinerated, period.
  Where's the fun in the IR self-destructing on turn 1?

  So I would recommend that the 9th level spell from the Book of Vile Darkness be disallowed.
  Just my feelings on the matter.  It's up to Serpenteye to rule on this.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

Azmodean, I have your roster up in the megapost.  Have a look!  

  Festy Dog, could you give me more information on the peoples and cultures of Zindia, Nippon, and the Nippon Dominion?

  Kalanyr, we'll need rulings on the IC of Gigantea and your claims in Hyberboria.  Serpenteye is on a break right now, so we'll have to wait on that.

  Festy Dog and Kalanyr, could you try e-mailing me?  I tried e-mailing you both, but I do not think my e-mails got through.  My e-mail is  edelaith@TWMI.rr.com

  I have heard that Sollir is interested in joining us.  I hope he does.  It would be nice to see him again.    Anyone have an update on whether he's joining?

  James, if you do decide to rejoin, I have your entire Polaria template in cold storage.  It would be a simple matter to repaste it to the roster.  (I do not have a copy of your map, however, sadly.)
  I appreciate, however, that you did not say you were returning ... you said you were going to talk with the moderators.  I merely mention this in case you decide to return.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 29, 2004)

Sending the email now Edena, (and I got the one from you). 

And James I'd appreciate the information on Miranda you have if you would like to Send it to me.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, here is some of the information I worked out from before. Feel free to change as needed and desired - none of this is canon and I was just working from a variety of sources including Skip William's admittedly brief article that I think was originally in a Dragon Annual and some stuff that I found over at Canonfire!

Oh, and I'm just cutting and pasting...so I realize there going to be some weird things in there!
[sblock]
Ye'Cind, The Bard AL CG

Ye'Cind was once a skilled elven wizard and master bard until his performance in front of agents of the Seldarine provoked Corellon Larethian to grant him divinity.



Allies include Olidammara, Lydia, and the good powers of the Seldarine.


Mare Mysticum

Proper Name: Mare Mysticum Alliance
Ruler: The Court of Winter Moons; Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons (NG female elf Cle3/Sor10), and her consort, the illustrious Wae Sinde (actually the demigod Ye'Cind in disguise), and administered by her son, Vin Barros, Prince of Elvenkind (CG male elf Brd7)
Government: Hereditary feudal monarchy consisting of only elves, few half-elves, and many sylvan and fey races.
Capital: Coronel
Major Towns: Coronel (pop 3,000), Meadow (pop 8,000)
Provinces: The Kingdoms of the Marches (21 major fiefs governed by Marchwards), the Elven Forest (a protectorate enforced by ancient treats and many powerful sylvan races), the Faerie Court (a separate court within the Court of Winter Moons consisting solely of fey), the Temple of Sehanine (clerics under the semi-autonomous rule of Wae Sinde), and the thirteen remaining districts of the Elven Nation of Miranda (referred to as Mystics)
Resources: Foodstuffs, cloth, rare woods and spices, horses, gems I-IV, musical knowledge
Coinage: Coronel (pp), queen (gp), moon (sp), and song (cp)
Population: 850,000 - Fey 60% (half-fey elves 20%, thorns 13%, spriggans 11%, satyrs 10%, petals 10%, dryads 9%, grigs 8%, nixies 5%, pixies 3%, redcaps 2%, sirines 2%, nymphs 2%, shimmerlings (uncounted)), Half-elf 25%, Elf 20% (faerie 65%, gray 20%, high 15%, wild 5%), 3% Treant, 1% Halfling, 1% Human
Languages: Sylvan, Elven, Suloise (Celestial Imperium dialect)
Alignments: CG, CN, NG*
Religions: Elf Pantheon (mostly Seharine and Ye'Cind)
Allies: Celestial Imperium (trade)
Enemies: Fireland, Gigantea
History: See flavor text
Conflicts and Intrigues: I wrote this up for the 5th IR, that should be sufficient conflict and intrigue.
[/sblock]
[sblock]
Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.

Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.

The Mare Mysticum Alliance

For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and the primitive monsters of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.

Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Today the Empire of Lynn itself is held under the protection of Queen Xin, its masses of bitterly poor refugees finally provoking the wealthier nations of the north to claim its vast expanse and attempt to restore it to order. It remains to be seen whether or not this arrangement will be satisfactory in the long term to the xenophobic elves and fey, but for now the Empire is reaping enormous benefits from the elven rule.

Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.

The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.

The Empire of Lynn is mostly desert and bitterly, tragically poor. Once the region was awash in wealth and power, ruled by the mighty Pariah of Lynn from the selfsame port city on the southwestern coast. Centuries of corruption and abuse, border wars with the Marchwards of the north and Enllavian tribesmen to the south, and a general failure of their once great trading empire to keep up with the rising competition of the Tharquish, all conspired to finally cause massive general uprisings among the populace in 586 against the rich and powerful. The revolutionaries bought themselves 
only more poverty with the coin of freedom though, and general conditions within the empire slid below the awful into the truly appalling quickly. At last, in 587, loyalists led by a general of the suloisian jannisaries bound by ancient pacts to the empire decided upon a radical course of action and pleaded their case before Queen Xin and her consort Wae Sinde forehead to floor begging for her mercy. After three tortuous months of consideration and debate, she graciously accepted the brooch and scepter of the Pariah of Lynn. Much of the current lack of unrest in Lynn is thanks to regular patrols of knights from the Marches and the populace's unabashed awe with the popular consort who, rumor has it, was the deciding reason for their good fortune. It is true that when the consort came to the ancient city of Lynn to help stop the mob violence that had spilled out into open war that the bard only climbed to the highest spire of the Pariah's palace still standing and played a song so sweet and sorrowful that all violence in the city stopped for a week and some of the most cruel of the thugs of the Flats openly wept while laying down their arms.

The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassadors to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. There has never been an embassy for the Empire of Lynn, all such conversations having been between intermediaries such as the Marchward kings. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors.
[/sblock]
[sblock]
JAMES HEARD

Powers:

- Miranda, representing all the powers given below:

- Ye'Cind the Demigod
- Queen Xin of Miranda
- The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - represents a sizeable group of extremely potent elderly elves
- The Recorders of Ye'Cind - these represent a sizeable force of elves specialized in intelligence work
- The Court of Winter Moons - these represent a small and potent force of elves dedicated to protecting Queen Xin.

- The Marches (Kingdom of the Marchwards) - the Armies of the Marchward Kings - these represent a large force of knightly half-elves and other half-elves

- The Elvanian Forest, representing all the powers given below:

- The Thorns - these represent a large force of halfling like faerie
- The Temple of Sehanine - these represent a sizeable and very potent force of elven clerics and elves
- The Faerie Court - these represent a sizeable and extraordinarily potent force of faerie
- Allied Forces - these represent a very large force of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of good undead

- The Empire of Lynn, representing all the powers given below:

- The Imperial Navy of Lynn - this represents a large and potent force of humans
- The Armies of Lynn - these represent an extremely large force of poorly trained humans
- The Suloisian Jannisaries - these represent a large and very potent force of humans (they are considered the Regular Army of Lynn)

Notes on population (total population 12,250,000)

Miranda: 128,000 = 3,4 IC
Kingdoms of the Marchwards: 212,000 = 6 IC
Elvanian Forest: 510,000 = 12 IC
The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 257 IC
[/sblock]

If nothing else is clear, I'm obsessive compulsive about saving things I've created. Here's the map too. Good gaming!


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 29, 2004)

Very interesting, need to make a couple of minor changes to account for the changes to Gigantea and possibly some others to allow me to have an IC thats actually noticeable since I don't control Lynn.

Thanks James.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 29, 2004)

Greetings James, good to see you back (if only in part) and  thank you for releasing the map. It really is quite good and far better than the sad little thing I was working on. Hopefully, once you have had a chance to confer with Creamsteak and/or Darkness, you will be able to rejoin us properly.

~Bugbear~


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 29, 2004)

*Some thoughts on claims*

James, it is good to see you posting!  I will e-mail you later, and ask if I can have creamsteak and Darkness talk to you. (I believe I still have a list with everyone's e-mail.) They are great moderators, and all around stand up guys. I understand that you have legitimate concerns.  I think that Darkness and creamsteak will be able to address them properly. I hope you will return.  Thanks for helping out the new elven players and providing that truly beautiful map.  (I have a fondness for good research, and you have definitely brought a lot to the game.)  I think Polaria would be quite welcome. 

Edena, I do agree that the spell from the Book of Vile Darkness is too powerful for a 9th level spell and ought to be prohibited.  I like to say that everything that is possible should not necessarily be allowed.  Also, for every spell, there is usually a balancing countermeasure.  So, this does not have one.  I would say disallow the spell.  Sometimes being a good DM involves deciding what to allow and to disallow.  (This was one of the big problems with a long-standing campaign that I was in which broke up last year.  The DM did not restrict anything, so it was almost like each person was playing a separate game.) I think the spell should be disallowed, as it seems to violate the concepts of fun and balance.  (The way I define balance is that everyone gets a chance to matter. This spell kind of eliminates that, and ruins the spirit of the game.  That was one of the key problems in my old campaign, and I think that gaming is about fun.)


Kalanyr, even if Morwel is a demigoddess, the Book of Exalted Deeds says that any of the Celestial Paragons would be considered the weakest of demigods at all. So, a compromise might be to make Morwel a powerful hero deity and take Ye'Cind -- who is from Oerth to begin with.  Possibly, she arrives at the request of Ye'Cind.  I made a few suggestions to you on Gigantea.  (The goliaths from Races of Stone would be a nice addition. Also, I made a few suggestions for Hyperborea.  I have Frostburn, and there is a lot in that which would work there. Imagine the site of war mammoths heading south from the tundra!)

Festy Dog, I will e-mail you and I have some more ideas for you.  Including a few things on Zindia.  (The name seems to be based on Sind, an ancient name for India, referring to the Indus River.)

Azmodean, do you have the Races of Stone book.  Dream Dwarves, a new subrace, have druid as their favored class.  They also are very sensitive to the planet and its rhythms. I have information.  One concept might be to have a dwarven faction. (That mountain range between Lynn and the Celestial Imperium would work well for a dwarven faction.  Plus, there are dwarves in the Flanaess. A dwarven, gnome, and/or halfling power might work well.)However, we may get some more players. The Barbarian Seameast might work well for you along with the Emerald Order.  (I think that Serpenteye awarded it to Xael. However, it may be better for your faction.)


An embassies post coming up shortly.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 29, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> We have a Nuclear Standoff already, and the game hasn't started yet:  much less does anyone yet have 10th level magic or 1945 technology.
> 
> The problem is that 9th level spell from the Book of Vile Damnation.
> It requires an artifact to cast, but it destroys an area equal to 10 miles in radius per level of the caster.
> ...




Okay, Edena ... I will drown You in dread. Iuz have specified Feats: Eschew Materials, Ignore Material Component, and can safely cast this spell due to his Demigodhood. And it is his joker in the sleeve against Vecna if less total weapons would fail. Without worshippers Maimend One's power would decrease significantly. And don't panick, I repeat, cost to cast this spell is prohibitive for spellcasters ! 3d6 Con dmg and 4d6 Wis drain isn't something that You could go over with without _Restoration_. And consider if Eclavdra would ever use it, not being *FORCED* to ? You wrote many times that Velsharess's Artifacts are vital for her grip over the Drow. And consider any other person capable of such casting, Artifacts are impossible to replace, even for Iuz, without High Magic. And it is not Nuclear Standoff ... _Apocalypse from the Sky_ is nothing compared to good ol' nuke. Why ? It have firepower of _Fireball_ ! Nothing more than 10d6 dmg. Most stone houses would survive it and protect people inside !!! What is real diffrence between _AftS_ and carpet bombing with _FB_ ? My God ... simply, and brutally putting it out, so if You wish to safely invade someone steal/neutralize all his/her artifacts. And with all those Rogues running rampart it is simple statistic, help them a bit and succes granted.    

And one more thing, do You think that people would spoil their fun and just end all in First Turn ? :\   

And I don't think that knowledge about this spell is so widely spread among the evil casters. It demands acess to artifact known as *Book of Vile Darkness* wich resided in the library of Graz'zt. You know, this Demon Prince who's Iuz's daddy. And I doublt that Tanar'ri lord is insane enough to allow his son to read it more than once.   
Pity that Iuz is a cleric, true ... pity.   

For Edena eyes only:
[sblock]You have just read the book, don't You ? On Your place I would worry with diseases described inside, not rare and expensive spells. With cheap stuff and bit of tinkering people could achieve stunning results. Don't worry I noticed Serpenteye about _Apocalypse from the Sky_ at the beggining of the recruitment. And explained all weak and strong sides of the Corrupt Spell. He was thinking about it and after pulling a lot of hair allowed it.[/sblock]

Everybody ... I would worry about Vecna some more, He might have this spell, be Epic level caster and is undead ! Okay, who is willing to join Iuz the Magnificient in his crusade against Whispered One and his Tharizdun worshipping pawns/allies ?


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 29, 2004)

In the dark of the night, Xargun, the Caliph of Ekbir, greets the drow representatives as they approach the city gates of Ekbir.

"Greetings, representatives of Eclavdor. Emperor Al'Akbar asked me to inform you that he could not be here.  However, I am honored to greet you on his behalf.  I am Caliph Xargun of Ekbir.  In the name of Emperor Al'Akbar and the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, I am here to welcome you to your embassy."  His voice is steady, but he looks as if he is a man going through a test.

A band of well-armed men guide to the represenatives through several streets to a plaza, with four towers on each corner.  The wide plaza is dominated by a walled fortress, shining white in the moonlight.  A single tower rises above the high walls.  The fortress gives an impression of strength and beauty, a place that will also preserve the privacy of its residents from prying eyes.

"The embassy is ready for the represenatives of Eclavdor and Vesharess Eclavdra.  The four towers at the edge of the plaza and the plaza are not part of the embassy but are instead part of the Baklunish Empire. The plaza may serve as a place to meet with others for trade, if that pleases your government.  There are embassies from other governments nearby."

"As has been explained to me, no representative of your government will enjoy diplomatic immunity -- as according to drow customs.  The government of the Baklunish Empire also understands any embassies and consulate from us in Eclavdor also will not enjoy diplomatic immunity.  This matter has been explained to all relevant officials in the government, as well as city guards and other security forces. However, I believe you will find the embassy a pleasant place of great beauty.  Much effort was taken to ensure that it will be suitable for your needs -- even down to the furniture and the gardens.  May this embassy lead to greater understanding between our peoples."  Caliph Xargun bows politely, as a Baklunish lord will to a guest, and walks away.  The guards remain outside of the entrance to the embassy.

The embassy is quite luxurious, with fruit trees, grapes, and fountains.  It is impossible for anyone not in the highest story of the tower to see past the walls.

VENUS:
[sblock]
(OOC: Would you want your e-mail message to me posted publicly. If you want, include it in one of your posts.)



> *Venus* wrote:
> The Baklunish ambassadors are welcomed warmly by the guards of Orcreich. A
> great force of well trained orcs, humans and few other races are lined up to
> assure the safe entry of the ambassadors, as well as to make the audience
> ...




Although he does not have time to speak, Daoud bows low before King Orgrim Scarseer, his face showing deep gratitude.

He turns towards the guards as he leaves, and says briefly  "Tales speak of King Orgrim Scarseer's courage and his wisdom, but none do justice to his generosity.  Please tell his majesty that I shall contact Al'Akbar at once.  May King Orgrim Scarseer, Orcreich, and the Khanates be blessed and sustained in these times."

In the morning, a message in a sealed box decorated with jewels and gold arrives for King Scarseer.   Inside, is a sealed envelope in beautiful handwriting addressed to King Orgrin Scarseer:

To His Royal Majesty, His August Supremacy, King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich and the Khanates, Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Council

From Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, the Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire.

Greetings, noble King Ogrim Scarseer!! Your generosity is remarkable, and my court stands in awe of it.  However, more precious than any gift is your friendship and the alliance of our peoples!!!  I am honored by your friendship, and your promise to stand with us in the trials to come.

As I write this, an embassy is being prepared for you in the city of Ekbir.  There are no embassies larger, stronger, or more beautiful.  By the time you receive this letter, it will be ready for your representatives.  I will meet them personally to greet them, in honor of the pact between our peoples.

I hope to meet with you soon to discuss more of the nature of the threats that I forsee.  There are many tyrants and fools in this world.  Yet I believe they shall learn to fear the name of King Orgrim Scarseer.  Also, there are those whom I believe would wish to meet with you -- rulers in their own right.  Perhaps together we can secure a future worthy of the true potential of our peoples.  May Orcreich, the Khanates, you, and your house be blessed in these times.

Yours in peace and friendship,
Al'Akbar.

[/sblock]

In the early morning hours, there is a great shout from the city gates of Ekbir.  The ambassadors from Orcreich and the Khanates are greeted with a parade to the sounds of horns, drums, and all manners of musical instruments.  Ahead of them looming large is a mighty palace, its walls and towers works of great beauty but also of great strength, standing on a hill. It is easily the largest of the embassies in Ekbir, being larger than the embassies of the Great Kingdom of Aerdy, the Kingdom of Keoland, or even that of Greater Nyrond or that of the Greyspace Alliance. At the gates, Al'Akbar stands besides his three wives, and the hero deities Azor'alq and Daoud.  

Al'Akbar smiles and turns to the representatives of King Ogrim Scarseer.  "The Baklunish Empire and I are honored by the friendship of King Ogrim Scarseer, Orcreich and the Khanates.  I respectfully ask that you receive this embassy in the spirit of peace and friendship." 

The gates of the embassy, at the command of King Orgrim Scarseer's ambassador, are opened to reveal a large palace with spacious gardens and pavilions. Yet the beauty of the embassy does not belie its strength as a mighty fortress.

Over a block west from the plaza holding the drow embassy, lies the embassy of Orcreich and the Khanates.  To the east of the drow embassy is the embassy of the Kingdom of Keoland, a building recalling the architecture of Keoland in its rise to prominence.  To the west of Eclavdor's embassy is that of Greater Nyrond.  The architecture recalls the style in use by King Dunstan the Crafty of Nyrond, who allied with the County of Urnst, the Duchy of Urnst, and the Iron League.   To the south of the drow embassy is a great tower reaching for the heavens, surrounded by a walled compund.  No flag flies over it yet, but it seems to be held in keeping for a power of great prominence.  

Some distance outside of the city of Ekbir, land is being cleared for what promises to be a truly large structure. However, none of the workmen know what building will stand on that site.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 29, 2004)

*On the Other Hand...*

To recap the earlier discussion of this spell in the first recrutment thread:



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> I will ask one more thing ... Will You allow me to use high level spells or Iuz is as limited in his spellcasting as his clerics ? And ... can I use spells from "Book of Vile Darkness" ? They have there one spell named "Apocalypse from the Sky" Corrupted Magic, lvl 9. VERY devastating and in rather in huge area ... alog the line of fireball but with blast radius of A-bomb. 200 miles if I remember correctly





			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> 200 miles!?! Seriously? For a spell that powerful there has to be some sort of Major drawback for the caster, right? I'm loath to restrict anything that is official WotC-material, but can anyone tell me that spell is not insanely broken?
> I own but the barest minimum of books for DnD, but you can use anything official as long as it's not too obviously insane. If it is too obviously insane you might have to research it first . Nothing is too broken for the IR but everything has a cost, one way or the other...





			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The spell requires an artifact, I believe as a material component (meaning it is used up). Also, as a Corrupted spell, it deals ability damage, pretty serious in this case I believe.





			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> As Knight Otu wrote, It uses up artifact as a material component. Who judges what is artifact ? Yep, You as DM.
> Corruption cost is meaningless for a ... god.
> But normal caster would suffer spell damage 10d6 fire or acid or sonic, 3d6 Constitution damage and 4d6 Wisdom drain. Simply having it memorised causes d3 Wisdom damage per day. That spell is outrageously, almost obscenely powerful. I will agree. But completly broken ? Nay, only a madman have manufacture of artifacts. Since even Epic items aren't artifacts ...
> 
> ...





			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> :Heh: indeed, . Artifacts won't be easy to find, but they will be out there...



Serpenteye gave no clear rulling on the spell, but he implied that he would allow it. Remember, we each have a limited number of artifacts. Using them to power this spell will weaken our power base, and the "side Effects" might kill our characters or at the very least reduce our Epic PL. 

Also consider the social consiquences. If this was a game of Alpha Centauri this spell would be considered an atrocity. It would have the same diplomatic consiquences as setting off a nuke in the modern age. 

It is a bit powerful at higher levels (such as we have here) so some adjustment may be neccessary. Also, in the interest of fairness, it should have the "vile" discriptor removed. Any faction should be allowed to use this spell, regardless of alignment, if it is permited.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 29, 2004)

> Kalanyr, even if Morwel is a demigoddess, the Book of Exalted Deeds says that any of the Celestial Paragons would be considered the weakest of demigods at all. So, a compromise might be to make Morwel a powerful hero deity and take Ye'Cind -- who is from Oerth to begin with. Possibly, she arrives at the request of Ye'Cind.




I have problems seeing the ruler of a planar race bowing to a demigod to be honest, though this is the way 3rd Edition went, in 1e they were usually roughly lesser powers. [joke]My hat of massive retconning knoweth no limits[/joke].  Still I'll go with whatever Serpenteye decides. I'll probably relinquish YeCind if Morwel is accepted as a demipower simply because 2 demigods is probably 1 to many for a single faction.



> I made a few suggestions to you on Gigantea. (The goliaths from Races of Stone would be a nice addition. Also, I made a few suggestions for Hyperborea. I have Frostburn, and there is a lot in that which would work there. Imagine the site of war mammoths heading south from the tundra!)




I have Frostburn and Races of Stone so I'll be sure to have a look at both (I've had them for a couple of months but haven't found time to sit down and read them). (I also need to catch up on my purchases and get Shining South, Complete Arcane and the Libris Mortis).


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, every spell will have a means around it.  So, I think that such a means likely exists even for Apocalypse from the Skies. Also, Apocalypse from the Sky does weaken the caster a bit. (Heck, in most cases, it should leave the caster so weak that he becomes easy prey for a determined enemy. Not to mention that interrupting the spellcasting ruins the spell completely.) Stone houses will prevent damage, and the casting time is one day.  So, the spell does have some drawbacks. A single Hiroshima like bomb can do more damage in a limited area. (OOC: I developed a counter for the spell in my previous campaign. So, a counter to the spell could be developed easily. My solution was a form of high level abjuration. It is an evil spell, so abjuration magic would work. It did for a 35th level wizard I played for a long time.) 

Mind you, I do expect Vecna to be deadly.  Mind you, I think it would also be possible to create a sanctified version of the Apocalypse from the Sky Spell using force or holy power.  Mind you, there would be more limitations using it.

AIRWHALE AND ZELDA:
[sblock]
The unoccupied embassy is yours if you wish? Zelda, have you read the communications between Airwhale and myself? They have some proposals for your faction, especially for trade and diplomacy.
[/sblock]

BUGBEAR
[sblock]
I will ask for Venus to meet with you in Ekbir.  Maybe we can do this soon.  Public post for everything? Or public and sblocks?[/sblock]


VENUS:
[sblock]Can I write a public post to set the stage for the meeting with King Ogrim Scarseer, King Seth Rhynnon, and Al'Akbar. Public post for everything? Or public and sblocks?[/sblock]


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 29, 2004)

Kalanyr, I am more partial to Ye'Cind than Morwel, because Ye'Cind was born on Oerth. (I am uncertain if Serpenteye will allow planar rulers to arrive. Mind you, the BoED does say that the Celestial Paragons generally direct clerics to good-aligned deities.) However, maybe Thomas Hobbes or another elven player can take Ye'Cind if you take Morwel. (I like what James Heard did with Ye'Cind, and I would like to interact with such a character. Plus, unlike Morwel who was born immortal, Ye'Cind at least remembers what it was like to live as a mortal.)

Kalanyr, I think the good and neutral races from Frostburn and Races of Stone would work well. I can make some quick recommendations to you via e-mail or chat.

Bugbear, as usual, you make good points.  Also, while I have not looked at the IR character stats, Dragon Magazine 295 did have stats for Iuz.  Apocalypse from the Sky would really hurt _that_ version of Iuz, who has a constitution of 26.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 29, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Well, every spell will have a means around it. So, I think that such a means likely exists even for Apocalypse from the Skies.



How about using the artifact destruction guidelines from Mordenkainen's disjunction:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> ... if an artifact is destroyed, you must make a DC 25 Will save or permanently loseall spellcasting abilities. (These abilities cannot be recovered by mortal magic, not even miracle or wish.)
> Note: Destroying artifacts is a dangerous business, and it is 95% likely to attract the attention of some powerful being who has an interest in or connection with the device


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 29, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> VENUS:
> [sblock]Can I write a public post to set the stage for the meeting with King Ogrim Scarseer, King Seth Rhynnon, and Al'Akbar. Public post for everything? Or public and sblocks?[/sblock]




WILLIAM:
[sblock]If you have the time to do so, please do. Much appreciated. Public is fine. Sblocks aren't required.[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 29, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Mind you, I do expect Vecna to be deadly. Mind you, I think it would also be possible to create a sanctified version of the Apocalypse from the Sky Spell using force or holy power. Mind you, there would be more limitations using it.



 That's what i meant by removing the vile (or is it corrupt) discriptor. I don't have the BOED, but if there isn't a "good" version oof this spell, there should be.



> BUGBEAR
> I will ask for Venus to meet with you in Ekbir. Maybe we can do this soon. Public post for everything? Or public and sblocks?



Certanly, this should be done on the boards. Public of course as I'm not a big fan of Sblocks. I'll start working up a post and should have it ready by tomorow.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 29, 2004)

I can understand that, as I said I'll bow to Serpenteyes rulings. I just lean the other way on such things. 

Feel free to email me with recommendations I'm unlikely to make it to chat before you go to bed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 29, 2004)

It is a beautiful map, James.

  To everyone:  but how do we color it?  I know the claims and geography well enough to color it, if I only had the tools to do so.

  Is there anyone who can save that map to their computer?  Who could convert it into something that could be colored in?  
  Guilt Puppy did this with the small map.  Is there anyone who can do it with James' large map?

  - - -

  William, that's a nice little prison you devised for my drow.  Complete with watchtowers!  (A nice plush courtyard and amenities ... surrounded on all sides by high walls and watchtowers manned by Ekbir ... that's a prison.)
  The drow know it, too.
  The drow, aren't real happy about it, either.  They don't say a word, but Eclavdra knows what has been done.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 29, 2004)

*A meeting in Ekbir*



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> That's what i meant by removing the vile (or is it corrupt) discriptor. I don't have the BOED, but if there isn't a "good" version oof this spell, there should be.
> 
> 
> Certanly, this should be done on the boards. Public of course as I'm not a big fan of Sblocks. I'll start working up a post and should have it ready by tomorow.




(OOC: I agree that sblocks tend to take a bit away from the casual reader of the IR checking this out. I told Venus that I would probably wait till tomorrow but I will set the scene now.  It is assumed that this may be private, or semi-private. So, the basic information will likely come out after the meeting as opposed to a big public broadcast of it.)

Shortly after the embassy of Orcreich and the Khanates was opened, Al'Akbar returned to the Palace of the Caliph of Ekbir, his temporary  seat of government.  The great council chamber of the Palace of the Caliph of Ekbir was being prepared for the meeting.  Al'Akbar looked over plans for a great structure on the outskirts of the city, wrote a few remarks, and handed the plans over to an architect.

The hall was luxurious with a round table of oak, polished and set with gold and gems.  There were several great chairs set for the guests.  Al'Akbar turned to Caliph Xargun of Ekbir.   

"I realize welcoming the drow was somewhat challenging. However, I believe that maintainign contact with them is wise. For it may benefit both of our peoples in the struggle to come.  Mind you, there are several embassies nearby in case there are difficulties.  There may be some areas for cooperation, but it is wise to remember the nature of drow soceity and the faith of their temporal leader," Al'Akbar's voice was calm, but his visage was stern.

Xargun nodded, and looked out a window towards the embassies. The embassies of Greater Nyrond and Orcreich were both larger than that of Eclavdor.  The towers surrounding the drow embassy glittered.  "The towers surrounding the plaza are also well equipped.  After all, our new guests may need our protection. Or we may need to protect others from them."

"I hope that all will go well with the meeting this morning, Al'Akbar.  May the guests arrive soon and may this meeting be a blessing upon us all.  Is the hall suitable?"

"There is none finer in Ekbir.  Also, I would like to thank you for your hospitality, Caliph Xargun.  I plan to build a place for myself on the outskirts of the city. A retreat for some peace and quiet."

"I am honored, my lord and god, by your praise.  As for hospitality, it is you who honors me. As a priest, it is a comfort to have my god at my side.  As a Caliph, it is good to see our people standing as one. May it be that others will stand with us, as Orcreich and the Khanates have done."

"Indeed, that is my hope, Xargun.  There will be great struggles ahead of us. Your own efforts and those of others to reunite the Baklunish peoples in the last few decades has helped my task considerably."

"Thank you, Emperor Al'Akbar!"  Xargun said.  "Well, I must go as there is much for me to do."
The Caliph of Ekbir bowed and left the room as Al'Akbar awaited for his guests to arrive and be led into the hall.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 29, 2004)

My point concerning the 9th level spell was this:

  Let's say you'all decide to eliminate my power on Turn 1.  And you combine your Elite and Epic PL to do it.  My power is not strong enough to survive, and no help arrives to save my power.
  Since the drow are going down anyways, Eclavdra has nothing to lose (see below.)
  Eclavdra punishes the 3 worst offending powers by detonating the 9th level spell three consecutive times, with Wish spells cast priorhand to enable her to survive the process.
  Let's say the three worst offenders were the Baklunish Empire, the League of Athyr, and the Illithid of the Underdark.
  The Baklunish Empire and League of Athyr are reduced to ashes.  (That much fire pouring from the sky produces a massive firestorm, folks, with sucks the oxygen out of stone houses and even underground shelters, axphixiating those within.  And the intense heat of the fire produces radiant heat that fries creatures within stone shelters at the surface, and even fries people in underground shelters.  Only beings deep underground, or in deep shelters, survive.)
  The third spell produces a massive underground fire that scours endless thousands of miles of the Underdark, sweeping the tunnels, caves, and caverns free of all beings over hundreds of thousand of cubic miles.  The Illithid, and everything else around, all perish.  The Aboleth perish as their lakes boil in the intense heat.

  At the end of this, Eclavdra - knowing she has failed and faces eternal damnation from Lolth - stabs herself with a Morganti Blade, which kills her and devours her soul.  Sweet oblivion takes her, and she is freed from Lolth's wrath.
  Nor can Eclavdra be wished back or resurrected.  10th level magic might work, but nothing less.

  This grim scenario is what I call the Suicide Scenario, or the I'll Take You With Me scenario.
  It isn't my idea of fun, for the record.
  But it IS what Eclavdra would do, if the drow were being crushed.
  For that matter, it is what Iuz would do.

  And if Iuz and Eclavdra might be willing to do it, others might.

  Facing threats from the good and the evil powers, and wondering how to save my power, this awful idea of the Suicide Scenario came to my mind.
  And I realized it would not be good for the IR.  If I legitimately got 10th level magic, that would be another matter, but this is going to be Turn 1.

  So, I posted that I thought the tactic should be prohibited.  In so doing, I did in my own power, taking away a supreme deterrent I could have used to keep you all at bay.
  But where's the fun?
  How fun is it, if I say:  If I go, I'll take half the IR down with me?  On a fluke caused by the presence of a spell in the Book of Vile Damnation that ... well, the authors of that book did not foresee the circumstances of this IR when they put that spell in there!

  I used myself as the example.
  But any power, even a good power, could use this deterrent, and if crushed this final answer.
  In the Real World, every nuclear power has used this tactic as a deterrent, and is prepared to use the Suicide Scenario if crushed.
  It is hard to imagine that people won't use this tactic in the IR.

  That is why I am advocating banning it.

  Yes, eventually, the powers of the IR will have nuclear weapons and 10th level magic, and that is a part of Serpenteye's game and what he intended.  At that point, we will have all sorts of mayhem and mess, and that's good:  that's the way it should be.
  But Q-Bomb obliteration of entire powers on Turn 1?
  I don't think it would be fun.

  If Serpenteye allows this tactic, I refuse to use it.  For the record.
  I'll allow Eclavdra to be killed, and the drow to be destroyed, before I use this tactic.  Because I want other people to have fun, not just myself.  And being Q Bombed on a fluke is no fun.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 29, 2004)

Concerning sblocks:

  I will post all the actions of my power, including the secret actions of my power, using sblocks, and not going by e-mail.
  The exception involves material not suitable for ENWorld:  that will be sent by e-mail.
  I will just trust everyone to the Honor System, to not read my secret sblocks.

  Where I am denoting a public action, I'll state that (as I already have) the sblock information is public, and anyone can read it.

  Why am I doing this?

  That way, ALL the actions of my power - that is, all my actions in this game - will be recorded here, on the IR threads, for posterity.
  It won't be lost in the oblivion of e-mails.
  And, remembering the 1st and 2nd IRs, I would daresay that what we do - in public and in secret - is worthy of remembrance, and of recording.

  Sblocks do, at least, make scrolling easier, too.


  - - -

  It goes without saying that I will not read any secret sblocks posted by others.
  What's the point?
  I'm here to enjoy the game, not win the game.
  For me, the joy is in the journey, not in the ending.
  I know my power has little chance of surviving the IR.  But that's ok.  As long as it was fun while it lasted, and we had a good time together, and we created something memorable, that's good enough for me.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 29, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> It is a beautiful map, James.
> 
> To everyone:  but how do we color it?  I know the claims and geography well enough to color it, if I only had the tools to do so.
> 
> ...




Edena, considering that Eclavdra has revealed some details of negotiations that I and Al'Akbar assumed were private, most nations would have broken off diplomatic relations.  Indeed, this has happened in real life. Also, to be blunt, some of the concern is that someone may try to attack the drow embassy. (The drow are perhaps only less hated by most surface dwellers than the illithid.  Also, consider the precautions that are taken for real world embassies -- particularly in countries where there might be some public dislike of the country in question.) In time, walls can be lowered or embassies moved to a place more welcome to the visiting power. However, the relations between Evlavdor and the Baklunish Empire are at a very early stage.  Although respect is given, trust needs to be earned.  Also, I didn't want to give the public a free peepshow of the drow in scanty attire.    (I assume the drow would want some privacy.)  (You might want to indicate what is a secret and what is open.) 

The drow are of course, free to travel in Ekbir.  There are several nice cafes just past the plaza on the way to the other embassies.  The plaza is also large enough for trade or for public festivities.  (Edena, if our roles were reversed, I think you would want the drow to be in a place where they are secure but can be watched.)  Also, the drow will be invited to the same public events as other ambassadors.  Public matters of state, as opposed to private negotiations.

I do agree with the problem of the Apocalypse from the Sky spell. It is a rather horrific spell, and I was surprised that WotC made it anything less than an epic spell.  Maybe I should check on the errata, but it seems to be MUCH more powerful than the 8th level Incendiary Cloud.  My vote is for the spell to be banned.  I don't think it is appropriate to start out with something this powerful. The toughest sanctified spell in the Book of Exalted Deeds is nowhere as powerful. Also, if you have the Eschew Materials feat, you won't need an artifact to cast this spell.

Also, don't sell either Eclavdra or the drow short.  You should realize that they have resources and that not everyone will be going after the drow in Turn 1.  Perhaps some public diplomacy is needed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 29, 2004)

(grins)

  I'm not upset, William.    Not at all.  I can see why you did that, and in your place I most certainly would be careful of the drow.  

  (Heh, I might just snatch em up one by one, and Helm of Opposition them, for that matter.  Lolth?  LOLTH?  
  Spiders.  Spiders in my beautiful kingdom.  To the east, Nyrond.  To the west, the Celestial Imperium.  Everywhere these accursed spiders!  Only you have stood up to their Gods, and what are you?  THIEVES!)

  No, I'm not upset.  Not at all.

  It is my drow who are upset.
  My evil, scheming, nefarious, no-good drow, who plot nasty things for all the Surface Dwellers, and who indeed go around scantily clad (if they are clad at all.   ) who are upset.

  They are the ones who are unhappy.  But so?  Heh.  The drow are ALWAYS unhappy!  If you take an unhappy drow too seriously, she will drive you insane (I doubt the best psychiatrist around could handle your typical drow with her personal problems.)

  -

  Indeed, everyone please take all my posts with a grain of salt.  I'm not angry or upset or remonstrating against anyone.
  I am pointing out a few concerns, but hey - this is Serpenteye's game, and what he wants goes, not what I want!  I just help out (call me Santa's helper.    )

  -

  I really WOULD like to color that big map of James in.
  It would really add perspective and depth to this IR.
  Problem is, it can't be colored in.  Not yet, at least.  Not by me.  It's a thumbnails, and I don't even know how to copy it to my computer!  

  -

  Here's the lowdown on me, Edena_of_Neith, folks:

  I don't know how to play 3rd edition D&D ...
  I don't have any of the books in front of me (they're all in storage where I can't get to them, and I don't have the kind of money it takes to buy copies) ...
  I don't know the rules of the 5th IR well enough to shake a stick at them ...
  I DO KNOW I'm going to get clobbered in this IR, maybe on Turn 1 and maybe not, but eventually the drow will get theirs.

  So what's left?

  Well now, a lot of enthusiasm and spirit and support of the game.
  I may be a total incompetent, but I can be an enthusiastic incompetent!  
  And enjoy the journey, for I believe the joy is in the journey.

  Now, if someone could just give me a nice 96 Crayola Crayon pack (or the cyberspace equivalent) to color in that big, beautiful map of James', I would be content to my heart's delight!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 29, 2004)

Edena, I can assure that the drow delegation will be invited to parties and other events.  Mind you, the invitations will say clothing at least equal to a bikini is required for females and swim trunks for males.  Besides, I doubt Eclavdra would want someone using a magical camera to snap pictures of her sunbathing and sell them to the tabloids.  

I can let you know the basics of the game later in the week. I think your humor is infectious, and I think the drow will be around in one form or another.  Also, I think Eclavdra unlike some of the other evil powers wants to see the Flanaess and Oerth kept physically intact.  Indeed, that may well be part of the will of Lolth.  (If the world was ruined, what would the drow rule over?  The surface world, to a drow raised underground, would seem insanely rich in such resources as food, water, and fresh air. Heck, from what I have read, the air in drow cities is stagnant and foul smelling. I may have a solution, though.  I can suggest it in a future post.)

Also, from what you have told me about the initiation of drow priestesses in R.A. Salvatore's books, Al'Akbar might need to resurrect Sigmund Freud and Carl Jung to help out a depressed drow priestess.  (Hmm, maybe the biggest drow amusement park is named "The Tragic Kingdom." Fans of the band No Doubt might get the reference.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 29, 2004)

I think Freud and Jung would go crazy, the average drow suffers from a list of severe mental problems that includes mania, megalomania and psycopathy.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 29, 2004)

Kalanyr and Festy Dog: Check your e-mails.  I do agree that Freud and Jung would have their work cut out for them. Al'Akbar might have to help out with that mess.

Azmodean:  If you want, the Barbarian Seameast (Where did the TSR people get these bad names) could be like sub-Saharan Africa. I do have Nyambe.  Also you, or Thomas Hobbes, who likes interesting cultures, might claim the Touv and Olman humans of Hepmonaland.  The Olman resemble Central American cultures like the Aztec and the Maya, while the Touv are a dark-skinned race whose culture has parallels to several in sub-Saharan Africa.  Also, I can't recall if Album Cover X claimed the Barbarian Seameast.  Check the list.  (If the sub-Saharan African concept sounds interesting, I do have the Nyambe book.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 29, 2004)

Got the email, thanks William, bits of that will be very useful I'll revise my preliminary sblock tonight and resubmit it to Edena and Serpenteye.

Edit - Useful != Useless oh and William I'm in #IR if you want to chat. (Also all my instant messenger links are available in my profile and in the block to the side if anyone wants to contact me by any of them).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 29, 2004)

Is Sollir joining us?  (Tell him I hope he does.    )

  -

  Here is the link to James' very neat map:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17956

  Does anyone know how to make it so it can be colored in, like Guilt Puppys' map?
  I mean, it'd be great if we could do that.
  It would really put the IR into perspective, since we have so many powers off of Guilt Puppys' map of the Flanaess.

  Before Guilt Puppy was nice enough to create his map of the Flanaess, I was there saying it'd be a much better IR if we had a map.  And Guilt Puppy gave us a very nice map.
  Now, James has given us a map of the whole of Oerik, and if we color that, I think the IR would be even better.

  A map really is worth a thousand descriptions, in this case.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 29, 2004)

Any paint program with fills will most likely do the trick, but don't quote me on that because I didn't do the thing with an eye for fills like I probably should have. There are hundreds of connectors where I mostly likely had an opportunity to miss putting one line across another that would screw up a fill...but who knows? Sometimes dumb luck suffices when scrutiny and dilligence does not.

Beyond that, a graphics program that could select only the whites of the image could be used to paint by hand rather handily because you wouldn't overlap the black outlines of things. Anyone interested in the core (and rather messy several meg) Photoshop original image to work on the thing in layers could certainly have that as well - I'll have to check on if the image could be streamlined a bit so as to fit into a rather cramped zip or rar for posting, otherwise it's off to email or some bit of ftp space for it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you, James.  The effort is appreciated very much.

  I hope there is a way.  
  I fear I'm not much at computer programs.  If I could figure out how to download that map to my Appleworks 6 program, I could color it there ... but then I couldn't put it back up on the board.
  I'm just not Guilt Puppy.  Or you.  

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## azmodean (Dec 29, 2004)

Would it be ok for me to claim some existing infiltration in several areas instead of claiming the entire area?  The targets would be the Red Kingdom, Ishtarland, and the tarquis dominions.  It seems to me that claiming any of these areas individually would put me "over the top" in power.

How is this for the entry concerning Seamest?
- The Barbarian Seameast - this represents an enormous force of good aligned dwarves(60%), humans(10%), lycanthropes(5%), and other nature-aligned  creatures(15%).

Also, what reprecussions would there be to technological development?  For my faction any non-sustainable use of natural resources and any degree of polution would be unacceptable.  I understand setting up my faction the way I have is the cause for this issue, but I'd like some information on if and how I could proceed technologically.

For serpenteye:
[sblock]I apologise in advance if I'm asking for a significant amount of extra work purely for my own faction's benefit, please feel free to not answer this request or give very loose information.  The information I seek concerns how "environmentally friendly" various powers are.  I am finding it difficult to determine my diplomatic priorities, as information of this nature is not included with the entries of most of the powers.  For instance, I know the elven and druidic powers will share interests with me concerning the protection of nature, but the drow, for instance, might interfere with nature very little, which would make them candidates for alliance as well.  It is very possible that the more technologically or magically advanced a power, the less I like them, yay me.  Anway, very interesting set-up you have going here, looking foward to getting started on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 29, 2004)

Your description of the races of Seameast (I'll just call it that) seems pretty good to me.  
  I think you very well could do exactly what you are trying to do, Azmodean.  Radiant did this, with the Celestial Imperium:  he controls about 100 PL out of it's actual 999 PL value.  So yeah, you could claim parts of the Red Kingdom, Ishtarland, and Tarquish Dominions.
  I'll put in your roster that you have partial claims to these places.

  Since you are claiming parts of these realms, could you describe what they are like?  Who lives there?  The culture?  The type of government?  It's up to you, of course:  it's just that TSR never developed these places, and it's really neat the way people are doing it themselves.

  We know more about Oerik than WOTC does.
  And it's great, with all the neat, creative stuff that keeps pouring in from our players.

  BTW, Serpenteye is on a holiday break.  It might be a bit before he responds to your message.  But he'll be back.  

  -

  (sighs)  I could not transfer James' map to my Appleworks 6.  I tried.  Nuts.

  James, could you e-mail me the map?  I could try pasting it to my program from that direction.  (One thing this computer can do is accept large e-mails.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 29, 2004)

Sollir is joining in.  Cheers, Sollir!  Welcome to the 5th IR.   

  I'll be putting Sollir in the roster later today.

  I would PLEAD with anyone who knows how to color James' map (it's at the top of the Megapost again) to help.  The IR would be better if we could do that!
  Of course, I'd think it was great if James himself returned (but that's up to him, and I'm not going to pressure him.)

  Hopefully, Thomas is still with us.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 29, 2004)

Festy: Welcome aboard!

James: Welcome back!

Edena: It wouldn't be too difficult at all to use the existing script with James' map, actually... The biggest problem is designating the territories -- I had to do it manually (as in, making one big text file full of names and coordinates) for the original map, and that was time-consuming, let me tell you.

So, I'm thinking of making a slightly more automated system for designating territories. Not sure exactly what form it will take, but it will generally take the form of typing in the territory's name, then pointing and clicking.

This still, however, leaves a lot of pointing and clicking to be done, and let me tell you, I'm not going to be the one doing all of it  So, I'm wondering if I can get any volunteers to do this? It represents a substantial amount of work, certainly, BUT if we split it up a few ways, it shouldn't be so bad.

Also, I'm of the opinion that currently the Flaeness territories are too small for a map of this size -- is there any opposition to merging some of the smaller territories, where necessary?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 29, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Put in sblocks to keep the quote short.
> [sblock]Shortly after the embassy of Orcreich and the Khanates was opened, Al'Akbar returned to the Palace of the Caliph of Ekbir, his temporary  seat of government.  The great council chamber of the Palace of the Caliph of Ekbir was being prepared for the meeting.  Al'Akbar looked over plans for a great structure on the outskirts of the city, wrote a few remarks, and handed the plans over to an architect.
> 
> The hall was luxurious with a round table of oak, polished and set with gold and gems.  There were several great chairs set for the guests.  Al'Akbar turned to Caliph Xargun of Ekbir.
> ...




Quite a large group of finely dressed orcs, humans and half-orcs enter the gates of Ekbir. Musical instruments sound from the musicians amongst them, a banner is held high by the bearer. The banner displays the Mark of Orcreich, the axe symbolizing the power, the flat hand symbolizing the subtlety. 
Between the musicians, the diplomats, the guards and the standard bearer, a group of orcs and humans ride on horses, fully dressed in the most beautiful clothing and plating. One of these orcs if the King himself, the Ruler of the Reich, Ogrim Scarseer. He sits on one of his finest horses, a black steed, which is armoured with some of the finest barding in the Reich. Some councillors are with the King, including one of the Head of Three, though non of the Council have chosen to join the King on his audience. 

Arriving at the perfectly prepared audience hall, the King greets the hosts of the audience. With appropriate respect, Ogrim Scarseer greets Al’Akbar. It was not the first time he had spoken with someone who’s power exceeded his, but meeting a demigod was a whole new ballgame. With a bow he greets the Restorer of Righteousness and the Caliph.

“I hope the meeting will have the same result as your preparations. The hall is truly beautiful, as is the city. I will not speak for long now, for I wish to see more of the city and see the Embassy, but I will return in time for the meeting to officially start, if that is within the schedule.”


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 29, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Also, I'm of the opinion that currently the Flaeness territories are too small for a map of this size -- is there any opposition to merging some of the smaller territories, where necessary?



Making the territories large enough to be of use on the larger map may result in them being too large. it's a smaller region and opperates on a smaller scale, but there is a lot going on in it. 

Would it be possible to keep the flaneass map and on the orerk map have the flaneass link to the smaller map.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 29, 2004)

*A little talk between ambassadors.*

"These days, it seems that Ekbir is the centre of Oerth, and deservingly so. Ambassadors from all over the world gather in this grand city... even the Drow were allowed an embassy by Al'Akbar."
 "Indeed, the return of the demigod has caused quite a ... deluge of ambassadors. What it was that caused his return seems not quite known yet. Though there seems to be preparations for something, a meeting. So far, we have received no invitation, however, and we do not know about what the meeting is."
 "Maybe we can find out about it somehow. But our main concern is different at the moment. Overking Jahren announced that his main advisor will pay the embassy a visit. I have been told the advisor requires a ... specially prepared room. Get the staff working on that room, please."
_And now, maybe we can find out what the meeting is about..._


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 29, 2004)

*Outside the city of Ekbir*

In a flash of light, a great wolf with a rather large raven clinging to it's back, Four ponies burdened with chests and parcels, and a half dozen men all afoot, appear on a hill overlooking the city of Ekbir, just as the Orcreich's collum enters the city.

As five of the humans check the presous cargo tied to the backs of the ponies, the sixth, a tall man dressed in silk and wearing a simple silver crown,  steps up to the wolf and raven, "Well, we made it safely, Uthro, just as I said we would. :

"Of course, Master," spoke the Wolf in a deep, growly voice," It's just that teleportation allways makes me nervous. It's not the way wolves were meant to travel. 

"Oh, admit it it dog," said the raven perched on Uthro's back, "You wewe afraid we would materialize in a rock or find ourselve floating in the Dramidj"

"Munin!" Growled Uthro,"I know not fear! Now stop digging your talons into my back or I'll make you my lunch!" 

Ulhro twisted around and snaped at the bird causing it to give a frightend squak and fly off. 

Seth Rhynnon, king of Greater Nyrond, ignored his companions. They often bickered and he knew that Uthro would never harm Munin. Instead he watched the procession into the city bellow. 

The wolf sniffed the air. "Orcs..."

"Yes, those must be the Orcs of the Orcreich.  Part of the reason we have come here." He turned to the others, " Is everything secure?"

"Indeed it is your majesty"

"Then we should begin," He turned to his familiar, "Munin, fly ahead and observe the Orcs, if you suspect trouble return to me"

"Oh, very well, " replied Munin and he took off towards Ekbir.

Rhynnon and his party walked down to the city.
---
It took the group about an hour to reach the gates. As he approches, he hears a call go up in the strange sing-song language of the Bakluni. He passes throgh the gates without incident, stopping only to give the reason of his visit and to get directions to the Audience hall.

Arriving finaly at the Great Temple-Palice of Al'Akbir, Munin lands beside his master and reports on what he has seen. Getting the attention of a servant, Rhynnon asks that the Caliph be informed of his arrival.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, here's the descriptions of Zindia, Nippon and its Dominion. Though given a blank slate to work with, these concepts are subject to change through what information actually does exist on the regions, and whatever feedback I’m given. It's been put in an sblock to save space.

[sblock]Nippon – A spiritual and warrior-centric society, with clearly defined social casts and extensive rules of etiquette. Nippon is ruled authoritatively by a royal family, believed to be descendants of a god. The country and its dominion are divided into provinces which are managed by daimyos. These are often relatives of the main family or families whose members have performed great heroic deeds in the service of Nippon and the royal family.

The royal family themselves are aasimar, but humans compose the greatest percentage of the population, followed by dwarves, hengeyokai, spirit folk, and even a small population of elves.

Nippon is not as populated as its closest neighbours, but its militaristic bent makes it a formidable enough force to be able to have established a dominion nearby.



Zindia – North of Nippon, across the Sea of Nippon and residing on the Oerik mainland is the densely populated and religious nation of Zindia. Like it’s neighbour Nippon, Zindia has a caste system, but unlike Nippon this caste system is determined by birth and strictly enforced, leaving individuals incapable of changing their caste. Having long been trading partners with Nippon the two countries were quite capable of cooperation and viewed each other in a positive light. Zindia is populous but the largely peace promoting pantheon worshipped in the country means Zindia’s military is not as strong as it could be. Nonetheless the country makes up for it with its beauty. Numerous elegant temples and vast expanses of lush jungle are found within Zindia’s borders. The country is also known for its advanced universities and places of schooling for members of higher castes. Having not focused as much on military the country’s budget was often focused on more peaceful advancements.

Leadership of the country is left in the hands of a council of non-evil ogre mages and high priests, who rarely exercise the power at their disposal but are eager to make changes to their country or reinforce things already set in place for the betterment of the country. Leadership is somewhat democratic and somewhat theocratic, and each council member is voted into their seat from the members of the highest couple of castes in their region (usually a priest though), which they then represent as a council member.

The population of Zindia is incredibly diverse, almost every species having a presence there. The most numerous races include humans, vanaarans, and goblinoids, but 
ogres, gnomes and halflings also have notable presences.



Nippon Dominion – Formerly a part of Zindia a few decades past, the people of the region were inspired to seek independence by the area’s leaders at the time. Rebellion began and the leaders of the rebel forces discreetly bolstered their forces with mercenaries, initially catching Zindian government forces off-guard with how effective they were. The rebels made a steady push north until the government managed to establish a solid defensive line, bringing the rebel advance, for the moment, to a standstill. Naturally Zindia’s neighbours were paying attention, and before the rebels knew it the Nippon war machine had seized this opportunity and crashed into their flank and rear. The rebels had no choice but to surrender or be slaughtered. Nippon decided to occupy the rebels’ former region, an action which received no interference. The reasons for this could be summed up as twofold: a) After the civil war Zindia was in no state to contest the occupation on a military level, and b) a show of gratitude. Without Nippon’s timely aid the war could have been prolonged indefinitely. Nippon divided the Dominion into provinces which are currently ruled by a collection of the most trustworthy daimyo families available, through this the average standard of living has been raised considerably over the couple of decades they’ve had control. This change came about because of Nippon being a generally wealthier country than Zindia, and having more relaxed view of the caste system. This led to some problems with more religious members of the community, but they were calmed with extensive negotiations.

The Dominion’s population consistency is almost identical to that of Zindia, save for a small cross-section of the Nippon population, represented by Nippon military and royalty in the region.

The Nippon Dominion is heavily populated like Zindia, but its peoples enjoy a much better standard of living under Nippon rule. This combined with their very religious and mostly peaceful society creates a very industrious nation. [/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 30, 2004)

> Also, what reprecussions would there be to technological development? For my faction any non-sustainable use of natural resources and any degree of polution would be unacceptable. I understand setting up my faction the way I have is the cause for this issue, but I'd like some information on if and how I could proceed technologically.




My faction is also concerned with this question, destruction of the environment is not acceptable to us either.


----------



## DralonXitz (Dec 30, 2004)

Id like to join in this, my first IR.  Im still reading the rules, but if its still open, count me in.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Anyways, I'm not around my own files right now I'm not going to tread back into the game without a discussion with a moderator to make sure I'm going to make more work for the moderators.




My Email Address: Creamsteak@hotmail.com

Darkness Email Address is on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 30, 2004)

Whoo-Hoo, new Victim... er... I mean player  

Welcome aboard DralonXitz.


----------



## Uvenelei (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey everybody. For those new to the 5th IR, I was in the 3rd, and now Edena's roped me back into this one. I don't know what faction I want to play, and I haven't read the whole thread yet, so I'm just saying hi for now.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey, I've been watching on this for a while but didn't want to post due to my lack of response for a previous game I've offered to run for SE (I felt it'd be awfully rude to ask to be included in one of his without being able to reciprocate, especially since I offered mine first).  But I'm back ( I think ), and ready for some PBP games and able to run that solo game if SE still wants, and in addition it looks like I'll be playing in this IR if SE allows.

If that's okay then, I'd like to claim the Empire of Lynn.  I have an idea for my PC already and I will be posting that soon (although I will be busy with new years)


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 30, 2004)

*Welcome aboard!!*

Welcome DralonXitz!!  Welcome Sollir Furryfoot!! Welcome Uvenelei! I am glad that you have joined the IR.  If you need any help, just ask.  

Azmodean, if you look at the large Greyhawk maps on the first page you will find that the Barbarian Seameast is over half the size of the Flanaess.(I can come up with a much better name. Heck, I understand that even Skip Williams apologized for the bad names on the map.  Maybe a few African style names and other good stuff from Atlas Games' _Nyambe_) So that may be enough.  Parts of the area are likely pristine wilderness.  So, you already have a large land. Judging by the latitude, it is likely very fertile territory. 

(Edena, I have an idea.  We do not have an idea of the population of Suhfang in Album Cover X's territory.  However, you did use Furyondy as a baseline in the 3rd IR. Possibly, we could compare areas of similar size and climate with their counterparts in the Flanaess.)

There are areas to claim on the Oerik continent and near it.  The bulk of Hepmonaland, home to the Olman and Touv human cultures, is unclaimed.  (I just picked up the Scarlet Brotherhood supplement.  So, I can double the population numbers as Serpenteye did, and get back to any interested parties.  The Olman -- much like traditonal Central American cultures (yes, they do worship Central American deities) -- and the Touv -- much like many African cultures (they have their own gods) have long fought the Yuan Ti and the Scarlet Brotherhood.

Also, I am researching Oerth.  (WARNING: Geography information overload to follow.) I *LOVE* the map James Heard made, but it does not cover all of Oerth.  From my own research, it seems that Oerth has an equitorial circumference of 25,200 miles -- slightly larger than Earth's equitorial circumference of 24,902 miles.  Also, many sources do refer to an unknown continent. (The continent of Ana Keris, viewed traditionally as a Polynesian style area, is the large body off the Southwest coast of the Oerik continent.)  

In the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer, the map of the Flanaess has an inset map of part of Oerth.  I was curious how much area this covered.  First, the inset map seems to be a Mercator style map.  Meaning it is much like the maps in school where the round world is shown as a square -- landshapes are extremely distorted at the poles. Now, the map of the Flanaess in the coves an east west distance of 3,640 miles -- stretching from the Dry Steppes to just east of the Lendore Isles.  I compared this distance on the insert map. At the equator, as I previously said, Oerth has a circumference of 25,200 miles.  The insert map only covers (by my best measurements) 19,941 miles. So, this leaves 5,259 miles unaccunted for on the map.  This distance is slightly larger than the distance from the Horn of Africa to the west coast of Africa at 10 degrees north latitude.  So, there is room for an Aquaria style continent.  (Nac Mac Feegle has the Isle of the Phoenix.)

James Heard's map show the western edge of the Ana Keris continent southwest of the Oerik continent and shows a body of land southeast of Hepmonaland.  This may be the southern limits of the Aquaria continent.  So, there is room for a continent stretching for some distance north south as well as east west. (Well, less in the east-west direction than for the Oerik continent.)  I will see what I can dig up. However, if  there is not a map, maybe James Heard can draw one for an Aquaria continent.  (This is not too hard.  Just follow the general rule for creating continents -- remember continent drift.  So, it might look as if the continental shelves of the Oerik continent might fit in a jig-saw puzzle with its neighbor.)

Also, to the Northwest of the Oerik continent is a large island called Fireland.  This is reputedly the home of giants and monsters.  It is pretty large.  (In Flanaess terms, it stretches from about the coast of the Great Kingdom to Greyhawk City, and noth south in an area about the size of the land between the Ice Barbarians and Relmor Bay.)

I am collecting some useful links.  Also, check out the recruiting thread where I posted some faction ideas.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 30, 2004)

*First Meetings*



> Originally posted by *Venus*
> 
> Earlier post placed in sblock to keep everything short.
> 
> ...



Al'Akbar smiles, and turns towards King Ogrim Scarseer.  There is a warm and welcoming expression on his face as he regards the king.

"Welcome to Ekbir and the Baklunish Empire, King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich and the Khanates!  May you and your people be blessed with this day.  There is time for you to see the city. King Seth Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond should arrive soon.  I suspect that although we three are here for the meeting, others may wish to talk to us. Perhaps we can evaluate their requests on an individual matter, and perhaps include some of them in our discussions."

"I would like to say that I am honored by the pact of friendship and alliance between our peoples.  I believe that Orcreich and the Khanates have prospered because they have put aside their differences and truly become one nation.  The experience of the Baklunish nations is similar, for we too have many peoples in our lands.  Indeed, there are orcs, half-orcs and people of many races in prominent positions in the Baklunish Empire.  For the wise do not look as much at the form of a person, but to the soul that lies within. Indeed, searching for the core of others allows us to move past old animosities and forge a brighter future.  For although there are great dangers before us, it may be that we can herald a future far greater than many have yet imagined."  

"I will know when King Rhynnon arrives, and we can great him at the gates. Until then, Caliph Xargun and I are honored to walk or ride with you through the city.  Over a thousand years ago, I designed the city and laid the first stones of its walls with my hands.  Come, let me show you Ekbir while we await for the noble king of Greater Nyrond if you wish."


----------



## Darkness (Dec 30, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> But I'm back ( I think ), and ready for some PBP games



 Looking for more quotes for your sig, bro?


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi, Darkness:

I e-mailed James Heard and let him know that he could contact you and creamsteak -- two of the most level-headed people at EN World. 

Knight Otu:  Trust me when I say that the embassy of the Great Kingdom of Aerdy does have a few rooms large enough for Overking Jahren's special advisor.  It would be rude not to have them.  (Of course, polymporph self spells do help for the smaller rooms.  )

Also, I will spend some time digging up more ideas for new players and factions.  Remember, in addition to Oerth, Greyspace is in play in this IR.  

Kalanyr: My faction also is concerned with preserving Oerth.  Mind you, I think magic can solve the problems of pollution often associated with technology.  I hope my e-mail on some things you might find in your faction was useful.

Sollir: Many people will be busy with New Years.  Also, I think James Heard can answer some questions you have on Lynn.  Also, everyone can check out two great sources of information on the World of Greyhawk: Canonfire and The Grodog's Greyhawk Adventures . Have a great new year!  Also, if anyone has questions, you can e-mail me directly at williamwronald@aol.com.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey there DralonXitz, welcome to the 5th IR.  A pleasure to meet you, sir.

  And welcome back, Uvenelei, my old friend!  Welcome to the 5th IR.  Your groundpounders are the stuff of legend here.  

  I'll start updating the roster (the megapost, on page 1)
  Got to add three new players!  

  Guilt Puppy, the size of the territories on the Flanaess map are correct.  In a few cases (such as Adri Forest) they need to actually be smaller!  (My Ice Elves control the heart of Adri Forest, while Bugbear controls the forest around them.)
  But the large blocks west of the Flanaess are fine.
  I can color the blocks in (using the select territory number and location) if you and others are able to create a system.  I have the time and willingness to do it.  But I cannot do the hard part, which is to create the blocks in the first place.  My regrets:  I haven't got the computer software needed.

  In other words, if you and others can create the map, I'll do the time-intensive pointing and clicking.  
  You don't even have to give those territories names.  Just give them numbers (1, 2, 3, etc.)

  EDIT:  You couldn't put a lot of tiny places on the map outside the Flanaess, could you?  All my claims are these little tiny places (equivalent to the smallest pieces in the Flanaess.)

  I have:

  3 tiny places in the Barbarian Seameast.
  8 tiny places in the Tharquish Empire and Ishtarland.
  11 tiny places in the Empire of Lynn.
  3 tiny places under the Tribes of Enllaves.
  6 tiny places under the Red Kingdom.
  3 tiny places under Erypt.
  4 tiny places under the Mare Mysticum and Gigantea.
  15 tiny places under the Celestial Imperium.
  12 tiny places under Greater Khanate, Lesser Khanate, and Orcreich.
  3 tiny places under Komal (that's the area east of Orcreich - there's a bay there that separates it from William's Baklunish Empire)
  4 tiny places IN William's Baklunish Empire, west of the Yatils, Barrier Peaks, and Crystalmists, but east of any of the off-map countries (such as the Celestial Imperium, etc.)
  7 tiny places in Zindia and Nippon.
  1 tiny place in the Nippon Dominion.
  7 tiny places in Hempmonland (5 are in the southern part of the island.)

  The tiny places can go anywhere you want them to.  They are just scattered wily-nilly all over the place, and represent points where the drow have made small surface claims, coming up from nearby Underdark cities.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

DralonXitz, I've put you in the roster.  Check out the rosters of other players in the Megapost on page 1.  It'll give you a feel for what to do, to create and fill out your power.
  Look at the bottom of the megapost for areas remaining to be claimed.  Remember that Anakeris and Aquaria are small CONTINENTS, so if you claim them, you could put a whole horde of beings there, and be creative about what your power is all about.  Or, you could claim something already claimed, and contest it with the other player (you and the player would have to work that out.)
  The RULES for the IR are on the first post after Darkness's post on page 1.  Serpenteye created them (he is the DM of this IR, not me!) and they are pretty fascinating.  Have a look!  
  And welcome to the 5th IR.


  Festy Dog, I added all your information.  Check out your roster. 

  Sollir, I put Lynn in your roster, since you claimed it.  Check your roster.  Can you give me a description of Lynn?  Do you have any other claims?

  Uvenelei, the best way I know of to explain how to go about setting up your power, is to look at what the others have done.  Look at the rosters of players who have fully completed theirs.  It'll give you a feel for what to do.  
  If you want vast hoards sweeping across the continent, the Tharquish Empire is still claimable, or you could claim Anakeris.  You could claim Lynn, and share it with Sollir:  after all, Lynn is a BIG place!!  

  We now have a glut of good powers.
  We need some more neutrals and evils!  Anyone out there want to create a new, neutral or evil power?

  Incidentally, NONE of the Underdark races (except the drow, kuo-toa, illithid, and some of the aboleth) are claimed.  Powerful underdark races like the derro, meanlocks, grimlocks, and gray dwarves remain completely untouched.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

If we do get James' map up and colored, it will seem that there is unfairness:  there will be all these big powers in the west and central areas, and little powers in the east.
  But that's deceptive:  size doesn't count, IC/PL counts.
  Or, as once said:  'Judge me by my size?  As well you should not!  For my ally is the Force, and a powerful ally it is.'


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes, your notes were useful William, with a bit of luck I'll have the details for Gigantea, my revised Miranda and Hyperborea up tonight, your suggestions and Jame's notes have proven useful.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

Just post them on the thread, Kalanyr, and I'll put them in your roster.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2004)

Anybody object if I claim Meepo the Kobold and Iyov the Beholder. Perhaps their goblin friend as well. 

Source: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20041225x

Obviously, I'm using sinisterly evil "cuteness" as a shield against any attacks.

Lastly, I want the "eyekin" added to my servitors that come from the beholders. Not a big deal, but they are sort of similar to the voidminds that I've already got for the flayers.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 30, 2004)

This is Gigantea's description. (Could you update my claims of the area to represent the additional inhabitants please Edena ?)

(Next up a description of Hyperborea, followed by a revised Miranda and the Marchwards and finally followed by a more complete backstory for the Eladrin. (Some of which may have wait until Tomorrow or the day after.))

Gigantea/Jotnumheim: Is a vast territory, roughly the size of Zinda (based on the map), however the eastern half the land is mountainous terrain. And the entire northern half (and the mountains of the south) are subject to frigid winds and ice and snow from Hyperborea. The frozen northern reaches of Gigantea are home primarily to frost giants and evil cloud giants and titans (where they were driven in conflict with the elves of Miranda and their more noble kindred centuries ago), as well as a variety of creatures native to the icy environments including a small number of white dragons. The southern mountains are inhabited largely by titans and cloud giants of good and neutral alignment, and storm giants, a few silver dragons and stone giants can also be found in the area. Apart from the differents in alignment few differences are found between the northern and southern reaches, the titans of both areas and their giant allies/servants have constructed tremendous cities high in the mountains that are hidden from discovery by normal mortals by both clever use of the dangerous terrain and its hazards, and by the potent magic of titanic and storm giant spellcasters. These cities in structure and politics resemble democratic Rome and Greece, with rule by a meeting of the people of the cities. Despite the difference in world view there are some relations in trade between the cities of the north and south and limited migration and travel between them.   There are also barbarian tribes, both human and their neanderthal kin spread throughout the non-mountainous areas, who worship the dragons, giants and titans as godlike beings. The titans refer to their civilization as Jotunheim and the sea to the west takes it name from this, although the human inhabitants of the area have long forgotten the origins of the name and assume it is related to the occasional rogue frost giant bands that are encounted in the mountains.

In the higher mountains and the frozen north many other beings from Hyperborea can be found, including Yeti's, Snow Maidens, various ice fey, many wild animals, beasts and monsters. There are also several glacier dwarves delves spread through the northern mountains, and a dream dwarf enclave can be found in the southern mountains. In the non-frozen parts of southern Gigantea fey creatures from the Elven Lands and half-elven immigrants from the Kingdoms of the Marches can be found. 

Oreads, Galeb Duh and other moutain spirits are relatively common throughout the mountain region and tend to be either more inclined to striking bargains or vastly more potent than their Flaanesse kin,  due to the power of their titan and giant neighbours, little is known of this mountain fairies but it is said that they have members in the Faerie Court of Miranda (these rumours are indeed true).


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 30, 2004)

And now Hyperborea! (Again could you please update the other parts of my roster to reflect the new information Edena ?)

Hyperborea:  Hyperboea is a massive frozen land, large parts of which are merely ice, with no earth, large chunks of which occasionally break away from the mass. However despite the inhospitable nature of the area life finds a way to continue, in addition to the monsters and cold adapted beasts animals there are many small human (and neanderthal) villages scattered in various places (resembling Eskimo culture), as well as relatively advanced settlements of arctic gnomes. In the vast ice glaciers of Hyperborea there can be found numerous deep carven cities of the glacier dwarves, tunelling miles into some of the towering glaciers, with a network of icy tunnels connecting various cities. At the tops of many of these glaciers as well as several of the mountains of Hyperborea, the ice elves have their beautiful cities of carved ice, despite the isolationist attitudes of both the dwarves and the elves, they have a reasonably strong relationship simply due to the sheer difficult of surviving in their chosen habitats. The ice elven cities are occasionally visited by the yuki-no-ona (the ice maidens) of the north, where the strange and sometimes benevolent or malevolent ice fey are treated as spirits of the ice and divine messengers. 

In the most remote glaciers of Hyperborea the occasional snow and ice weirds can be found, and these creatures are sometimes sort out by the other inhabitants for advice on the future. In these remote peaks the legendary monastery of the Cloud Anchorite monasteries can also be found, the immortal ancient masters of this place have played an important role in several clashes between the monsters and civilized beings of Hyperborea but they rarely interact with others except in a time of great need. And in the largest glacier of all there  are a settlement of the powerful and skilled Midgard dwarves, who the greatest arctic dwarven smiths visit to perfect their craft.

In addition to these creatures there are numerous fairie folk such as the.domovoi (CG small fey),  frost folk (usually evil), rimefire eidolons (fey, CG), oreads, rusalkas (fey, usually CN), and the aforementioned uldra and yuki-no-ona, who as is the tradition  of the fey folk are loosley led by a fairie court consisting of the eldest and most potent fairies. The fairie court has a reasonably friendly relation with the ice elves and the arctic gnomes, and are more favourably disposed to arctic dwarves than is usual because the arctic dwarves ice carving is far less destructive to the nature of the area.

There are also visitors from the elemental planes from portals to the planes of air, water and ice, high in the mountains, such as the qorrashi genie and various elementals, which the races of Hyperborea occasionally magically bind or strike deals with for service.

Monsters and animals like   ice toads, giant ravens, and yeti, that serve as both allies/servants and enemies to all races. The strange intelligent bear-like magical beasts known as urskans also frequently work with whoever they think will benefit them the most.

There are also snow goblin and snow orc tribes that serve to harrass the other civilizations as well as tribes of frost giants. 

The snow elves of Hyperborea through mystical means occasionally converse with their kindred in Miranda from where they moved millenia ago and it is by this means they have been brought in on the alliance the eladrin are trying to form, and they have convinced many of their good and neutral aligned allies to join them. 

The ice elves of Hyperborea have formidable druidic and wizardly spellcasters, to maintain and shape their ice cities, (of which their are approximately 10, with about 10 000 inhabitants each). In all of these cities several baelnorn exist, guiding their mortal kindred through the dangers of life, and using their magic and ancient knowledge to preserve the cities, when the living spellcasters fail. In truth these baelnorn practically rule the cities as living repositories of knowledge and magical power. In and around  the cities ice adapted trees and treants can be found as can the usual elven pets/companions, cooshees and the strange and fickle elven cats adapted to their frozen environments. Although the ice elves are relatively isolationist they have in the past helped the humans of the area when they were under threat by snow goblins and orcs and as such have a tenuous alliance with these folk.

The gnomes live in small collections of burrows beneath the ice, each settlement guided by the eldest living gnome, usually a druid, bard or sorceror. These gnomes are strange even by the standards of the gnomes of warmer climates and are hard to tell apart from the fey urdra who they are said to be distantly related to.

The glacier,arctic and Midgard dwarves have similar dwellins, carved into the hearts of mountains and gigantic frozen glaciers. The arctic dwarves have potent innate magical abilities related to the frost and often serve as counsellers and mystics in the glacier dwarf communities. These cities are culturally similar to the dwarven cities of the Flaanesse although the difficulty of surviving and their ice focus means they get along much better with the elves of the area.

The Midgard dwarves (long ago immigrants from Ysgard) have their own settlements seperate from the other dwarves and have a more relaxed society, although they are dedicated to their craft and can forge potent magical weapons without knowledge of spells.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 30, 2004)

A just noticed the Elvanian forest has both 12 and 28 IC depending where on the list you look which of these is correct?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 30, 2004)

Just thought I should let people know that I may not have net access for the next few days as I'm going on a bit of a holiday. In other news I may have convinced another friend to join in the IR, so I'll see where that goes.

Also I'm going to wait from feedback from Serpenteye before I go posting anything IC.

In regards to my PC, Hachiman is going to be a major character but I think PC status will go to a powerful underling this time, probably one of the Guardinals.



			
				RIKANDUR AZEBOL said:
			
		

> Festy Dog ! Welcome, welcome !!! I can see that Kalanyr and Edena are busy with recruitment as bees or ants. I could envy that.
> 
> And You two are giving much needed boost for the Good side of the Oerth. Dark side is strong enough with current players, I think.




Thanks. 

I figured I should play something plenty different from what I did in the 3rd, and it so happened the good guys needed some help at that time, so it wasn't a hard choice.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey there Creamsteak, Kalanyr:  I've updated both your rosters.

  Kalanyr, it is probably 12.  
  The territory's potential IC is 30.6  ((510,000 x 6) / 100,000) but Serpenteye ruled that none of the territories in the game (with a few exceptions) are optimalized:  their peoples and systems aren't fully set up yet for the technological and magical arms race, or prepared for war.  Thus the lower IC value.
  Once you optimalize it (which you must work out with Serpenteye) it's value will increase to something closer to 28.

  Furthermore, it's total IC value will drastically increase as you progress in the technological arms race (see Serpenteyes' rules on page 1.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

Happy New Year, Festy Dog.  

  Happy New Year to all of you.  

  Serpenteye wasn't planning to start the game until the 6th of January, so there is no problem.  I hope your friend joins us!


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 30, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> "I will know when King Rhynnon arrives, and we can great him at the gates. Until then, Caliph Xargun and I are honored to walk or ride with you through the city. Over a thousand years ago, I designed the city and laid the first stones of its walls with my hands. Come, let me show you Ekbir while we await for the noble king of Greater Nyrond if you wish."



Soon after, the servant whom Rhynnon had spoken too returned with another man, a priest judging by his robes. The Priest bowed deeply at the waist and said, "Forgiveness, Eastern King, but the Caliph, The Restorer of Righteousness, is not here. he has left to tour the city with another guest."

"it seems we missed him," said munin.

"I understand. Is there a place where we may wait for his return?" said Rhynnon.

The priest seemed relived. He had heard of the volatile nature of eastern royalty, and had expected to be scolded. "Yes, I will show you to chambers were your party may rest. I will have food and water brought to you. Come."
---

OOC: Heh, looks like you missed me. Just goes to show that even gods can't see everything.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

We have two people seriously interested in joining.
  One of them is Maudlin, our mapmaker from the 3rd IR, and an old friend.  If any of you have his e-mail, give him a Hi and Happy New Year.  I did.  

  Our other potential player is Draco_of_Zeradaith, and he is also an old friend.  He gave me permission to give out his e-mail, so everyone give him a big Hi and Welcome, would you?  Because it would be great if he joined us.  At least, I think so!  
  Here is his e-mail address.  Give him a holler!   dracoofzeradaith@gmail.com


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

TO ALL OUR NEW PLAYERS

  And particularly to:

  Draco (might play)
  Dralonxitz (is playing)
  Maudlin (might play)
  Sollir (is playing)
  Uvenelei (is playing)

  (Now, if I could only have successfully talked Darkness, Forrester, and Gez into playing ...)


  If you are having trouble selecting a power, consider this:

  The powers of the Flanaess ...

http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-edit.php
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-view.php

  seem to be taken.

  The off-map powers, which are merely names that were never developed by TSR or WOTC ...

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.enworld.org/forums/attac...achmentid=17956

  also seem to be taken.  It appears the map is taken up.

  But that is false.

  If Lynn is the size of the Flanaess - and it is - and TSR/WOTC had developed it into a campaign setting, I'm betting the final developed version would have been much smaller than the Lynn shown on the map, and that many, many nations would surround it and/or be within it.
  The same applies to the Barbarian Seameast and Mare Mysticum coast.  These are areas that would have heavy populations and many countries.
  It is possible that a large number of countries would exist in the Tharquish Empire/Ishtarland/Tarquish Dominion region.

  So, you could do what many players have done, and just create your own custom nation, with it's own peoples, culture, government, alignment, and the whole thing.
  All you have to do in addition is give it a name, and give it a place on the map.

  Again, Lynn probably does not occupy that whole region shown on the map.  Your nation could lie next to it, between it and Erypt.  Or your nation could border the Seameast or Mare Mysticum.  Or adjut the Tharquish Empire or Celestial Imperium.  Or go anywhere you want it, except the Suel Imperium (which is claimed), the Baklunish lands (which are claimed) and the Flanaess.
  Hempmonaland is open, if you want to put your nation there.
  Or, you could put it on the continent of Anakeris, which starts on the southwest border of the map and runs off-map.  http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
  Or you could put it on the continent of Aquaria, which is off-map to the east of the Flanaess (in Oerth's other hemisphere.)
  You could contest Kalanyrs' claim, and take a part of Hyperboria for yourself (after all, Hyperboria is big, and Kalanyr can't have claimed all of it!)
  If you take Polaria, that's fine ... but James has dibs on Polaria, if he returns.

  Also remember that most of the Underdark races are not claimed.
  The drow and illithid, basically, are claimed.  You could count the Kuo-Toa as claimed.
  Everything else is open, down there.

  You could set down claims on the other worlds.  Check the roster of Airwhale and Zelda first, since they've claimed the world of Ginsel and other areas also.  You might have a contested claim.
  You could claim an entire Spelljamming Race, such as the Gith or the Scro.

  (Where is the roster of Airwhale and James?  On page one, third post:  it's called the megapost.  Just keep scrolling down, and you'll come to the roster of players.  Click on the sblock of Airwhale or Zelda, and scroll down to the Player Notes.  Also, a copy of those notes is at the end of the Megapost in sblocks.)

  And some notable places, such as the Dragons' Isle and Tharquish Empire, are still unclaimed.
  Notable demipowers like Zagyg the Mad, Iggwily mother of Iuz, and others remain unclaimed.  Tharizdun and his cult remains unclaimed.

  So by all means, be creative (and greedy) and don't hesitate to put in your claims.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Uvenelei (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, I've read more of the rules and the thread now, and I'm laying claim to any and all barbarian tribes of Lynn and the Tharquish Empire, if that's ok with Sollir.

edit: Were I to claim Zagyg the Mad also, I'd start this IR with most of what I had in the 3rd. Seems a bit like fate...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 30, 2004)

OOC:
Since people here are discussing about *Apocalypse from the Sky*, I had reread it. And one thinkg came to my mind, adfter reading it. That what Edena wrote about creating this amount of fire is meaningless. My writing about stone houses protecting people from this ... were unfortunately incorrect. This spell is truly ... terrible, if not outright broken. Guys devising it were drunk, or thought naively that Players would never get it in their hands.   

And I will disagree with Edena, this spell don't creates fire, acid or sonic strom to fall from above. It simply causes it's damage to everything within radius. I were alvays limiting spells to be able to do only that what their description was allowing. Nothing more.

So ... I wouldn't ban this spell outright. There surely could be reasonably stated that casting magic of such potence cannot went unnoticed, Iuz's spies will alarm him inmediately, Al'Akbar would have prophetic dream long before etc. It's casting time is full day ! I think it is sufficent time to notice and take countermeansures like sending adventurers to stop this maniac. Or stop him/her in person. With Eclavdra's favorite Morganti blade ... !     

And we could make some diplomatic agreements about such matters, don't You think ?

IC:
Ekbir, capital of Balkuni Empire.
Public information:
[sblock]
*Near Ekbir, outside the city gates, a thunder from the clear sky striked the earth and new people appeared from the thin air. Huge toadlike humanoid clad in finely crafted from silverly shining metal, spiked full-plate armour with visor, resembling his own ... face, opened to show nonagressive intent. Brutally looking cleaver were hanging from his belt, displaying bluish sheen linked often with andamantite. Monster gazed at Ekbir's gate guards and grinned to them, seeing them pale under his fiery gaze. Except his araments creature was wearing Iuz's symbol, grinning skull, on the banner fluttering in the wind. He were accompanied by dozen of orc and gnoll servants, carrying packages and white clad woman, completly cloaked, riding the strangest horse that guards ever saw. Black as darkest night, with ebon horn sprouting from it's forehead and intense red eyes, too inteligent looking for normal animal. Strangers approached gates of Ekbir, seeming more menacing with every step that was displaying one disturbing detail after another. Servants were moving like disciplined soldiers, woman's steed were staring at them as if they were it's next meal. And, and toad monster was even uglier and more terrible from close, monster cleared it's throat and ...
spoke to them gutturally but understandably, in merchant's language.*

Ambassador from Empire of Iuz have arrived.
[/sblock]

OOC: I propose that we should discuss, all interested, public banning of *AftS* spell, a anti-nuclear agreement of sorts, what do You all think of it ?  
I think that gathering at Ekbir would be as good as any other time to start diplomatic negotiations. If WIlliam permits.  

Edena, do You seriously think that I wouldn't claim all Iuz's family with him ?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

Heh.  Ok.  Iggwily goes to you, Rikandur.

  The Tribes of Lynn were already claimed by Sollir, and the Tribes of Enllaves were claimed by Album X.

  But the Tharquish Empire was not claimed, so it goes to you, Uvenelei.  And it's a big power in it's own right.
  What kind of place, then, is the Tharquish Empire, Uvenelei?  What peoples live there?  What is the culture like?  What kind of government do they have?

  -

  'The Martians had no resistance to the bacteria in our atmosphere.  Once they had breathed our air, germs which we had long become immune to, started killing them.  The end came quickly:  all over the world their machines begin to fail and fall.  After all that men could do had failed, the Martians were defeated and the Earth was saved by the littlest things ...'

  I could be wrong, but I believe that Serpenteye ruled that when the Sphere was closed (will be closed at the beginning of Turn 1) the Gods disappeared and nearly all of the clerics of Greyspace lost all their powers.
  Finis Cure Disease.
  Even in our Real World society, disease is a mass killer.  Consider the repeated attempts to colonize the northern coast of South America which failed because of Yellow Fever.  Disease nearly completely obliterated the native Hawaiians after others arrived with the germs.

  In the fantasy world of Oerth, the cultures and peoples have long been dependent on clerics to protect them from disease.
  Thus, with the clerics gone, they do not even have the paltry defenses medieval people used to protect themselves:  they are threatened by an enemy they do not perceive, and which they are defenseless against.

  And if wizards can start diseases - and I am sure there are wizardry spells that can - and if druids start diseases ...
  We could see many of the people of Oerth perish in the first few Turns.

  Because this tactic is all too plausible, and is not the result of any kind of 'broken' spells (the spells required are all too low in level, and all too easily obtained) my power is going to take this threat into account.
  Before Turn 1 starts, before anyone has the chance to unleash disease upon my drow, I will have already sent instructions to Serpenteye on how to protect the drow.

  As for the Surface Dwellers, well ... to put it in Eclavdras' words:  Lolth help them.  (Well, ok, Eclavdra would actually say:  May these deluded ones see the Way of Lolth)

  EDIT:  And yeah, Eclavdra would put someone trying Apocalypse from the Sky to the Morganti Sword.  Eclavdra will bring up the issue of that spell at the meeting ... I take it, there is going to be a meeting of the powers in Ekbir, in addition to the one in Rel Mord?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2004)

Alright, awesome. Now Meepo and Ivor can lead my armies to victory. Fear my baby beholder and his kobold friend.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

FROM ECLAVDRA TO THE LEADERS OF ALL THE EVIL POWERS (ANABSTERCORIAN, CREAMSTEAK, DEVILISH, GUILT PUPPY, KNIGHT OTU, MELKOR, PAXUS, RIKANDUR)

  (PRIVATE)

  [sblock]

  Eclavdra sends messages to your leaders, either directly or indirectly:  somehow, the message gets there.  Whether written, or spoken in Eclavdras' soft, gentle voice, the following gets said:

  We the leaders are all in mortal danger.
  It is a simple matter for the 'good' demipowers and those 'good' leaders with artifacts to gather together into a single group:  a single army of demipowers, artifacts, and 'heroes.'
  This group, with it's combined might, is capable of overwhelming any and all attempts that any SINGLE ONE of us might make to avoid scrying:  thus, we can and we will be scried, our location discovered, and the locations of all our duplicates - stasis clones and the like - also discovered.
  This group, with it's combined might, will then teleport to our location, and destroy us, one by one, until we are all dead.  Because SINGLY, we stand no chance against such combined might.
  We need collective strength of our own:  a treaty that states if one of us is attacked, the others will come to the aid of that one.  If Iuz is attacked, the Wolf God, Acererak, myself, Rary, and all the others, with their mightiest forces ((their Epic Armies)) will come to protect Iuz.  If the Wolf God is attacked, the rest of us aid him.  And so on.
  What else can we do?  We cannot escape the Crystal Sphere.  There is no place we can go where we cannot be scried and thus teleported to and attacked.  We cannot hide from this threat.
  We must stand together against these 'good' leaders:  with our collective strength, the 'good' leaders will be far less eager to attempt such assassinations:  with our collective strength, they will have to fear for their own lives.

  [/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 30, 2004)

To Creamsteak:

  I have been unable to establish communications.  None of my e-mails have gotten through to you.
  Could you e-mail me, so we can establish communications?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 30, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> FROM ECLAVDRA TO THE LEADERS OF ALL THE EVIL POWERS (ANABSTERCORIAN, CREAMSTEAK, DEVILISH, GUILT PUPPY, KNIGHT OTU, MELKOR, PAXUS, RIKANDUR)
> 
> (PRIVATE)
> 
> ...




[sblock]I agree that such a treaty would be invaluable; I will send a proxy to sign it as soon as it is drafted.[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 31, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> 'The Martians had no resistance to the bacteria in our atmosphere. Once they had breathed our air, germs which we had long become immune to, started killing them. The end came quickly: all over the world their machines begin to fail and fall. After all that men could do had failed, the Martians were defeated and the Earth was saved by the littlest things ...'
> 
> I could be wrong, but I believe that Serpenteye ruled that when the Sphere was closed (will be closed at the beginning of Turn 1) the Gods disappeared and nearly all of the clerics of Greyspace lost all their powers.
> Finis Cure Disease.
> ...



Allow me to present a counter-argument.

First let me remind you that an NPC spellcaster will charge a minimum of 15GP to cast remove disease. Some will charge more if they think they can get away with it. Now perhaps your long-time character Edena would run off to the cleric every time he caught a cold, but I doubt that the average peasent would be willing to part with his hard-earned gold for such a paltry inconvenience. Furthermore, it is illogical to think that a cleric, even a good one, would automatically agree to casting remove disease to cure minor aliments. When would they find time to revere there god or to preform quests?

Second, the description of the spell says that it does not prevent reinfection after exposure to the same disease at a later date. What this means is that it does not in any way effect the immunological process, which is the way the body builds resistance to disease through exposure. The spell simply removes the foreign bacteria and viruses from the targets body. So I argue that even people who have had Remove Disease cast upon them still have developed some resistance to disease. 

Thirdly, fantasy civilizations as presented in role-playing games and literature (particularly those of a Lawful or Good nature) are often more sanitary than there real life counterparts. The people are cleaner, eat better, and routinely hunt down and destroy disease barring animals, such as rats. Cities usually have complex sewer systems which carry off waste and keep it from getting back into the water supply. I think that it is reasonable that D&D civilizations are less likely spread disease or allow a plague to start or get out of hand.

Finally, Due to common use of teleportation and other quick transit spells and items, almost everyplace on oreth has been exposed to every other place on oreth. This means that there will be less cases of "Virgin Soil" outbreaks than there were in earth's history. It is reasonable to assume that these have already happened. 

I argue that the world of Greyhawk is far less susceptible to massive plagues than you would seem to think. Just because the clerics have stopped getting spells from there gods, does not mean that the common cold will wipe out nations. Though the Flu might drop their IC abit for a turn. 

On the matter of the Contagion spell, it says in the description that the target contracts a disease with no incubation period. This leads me to believe that contagion based diseases are not contagious, as most diseases are only communicable before the victim shows symptoms.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 31, 2004)

EDENA TO PAXUS 

  (Private, but the other players - those running the evil powers - named above may view)

  [sblock]

  Eclavdra speaks via her magic mirror to the Wolf God, if that is possible and allowed by him:  

  I am writing the Treaty now, your Highness.  What terminology and terms do you wish?  The general purpose is clear:  our self-preservation in the face of attack from the 'good' leadership.    The specifics matter not to me, so long as we ... all of us ... are clear on the general purpose.

  [/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 31, 2004)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC: I propose that we should discuss, all interested, public banning of *AftS* spell, a anti-nuclear agreement of sorts, what do You all think of it ?
> I think that gathering at Ekbir would be as good as any other time to start diplomatic negotiations. If WIlliam permits.



I am certainly in favor of an agreement not to use AFTS. I see no need to make a big thing out of it though, as such an agreement would most likely have been forged soon after the spell was first cast. I think we should all simply say weather or not we are agreeing not to use the spell. Each players decision should be put in the megapost under their entry as a mater of public record. 

*Proposed Details of the Apocalyse Pact:*
*One.* Members of the pact shall abstain from use of _AFTS_ agianst other pact members.
*Two.* Should a pact member use _AFTS_ against another Pact member, this will be considered an act of war against all members of the Apocalypse Pact and find themselves expelled from the Pact.
*Three.* Should a non-Pact enity, be it a individual or nation, use _AFTS_ against a Pact member, it shall be considered an act of war against all members of the Apocalypse Pact.
*Four.* Those who choose to reserve the right to use _AFTS_ freely, shall receive no protection under the rules of the Pact should they find that they are themselves targeted by _AFTS_, be it from a Pact Member or from a Non-Pact enity. 

Greater Nyrond agrees to abstain from using _AFTS_ under the terms of the proposed Apocalypse Pact.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 31, 2004)

*A Statement from Eclavdra:  William, take note!*

(Remember that the vitrolic statements below are In Character!)

  PUBLIC:

  Eclavdra delivers the following speech, and has it broadcast to the leadership of the Baklunish Empire.  Her voice is gentle and soft as usual, but also chiding and there is some wry merriment in it.  It is as if a bemused mother were gently scolding a disobedient child:


  Al'Akbar speaks much of the power of 'good' and 'light.'
  We do not see how 'goodness' and 'light' have aided his people.

  All the Baklunish nations ... Zeif, Ekbir, Tusmit, Ket ... Yecha, Ull, Tovag Baragu ... the Paynims, the list goes on and on ... all they do is war constantly amongst themselves.  Thus, they are ever weak;  their people slaughtered and left to rot on the battlefield, their cities and fields plundered, the soil soaked in blood.
  In the thousand years since the Invoked Devastation, the Baklunish have accomplished nothing:  nothing but the creation of many pathetic little states, stricken with poverty, economically in ruins, corrupt and decadent.

  Not all the 'good' Gods of the Baklunish ... not even given a thousand years to rectify this situation ... have accomplished much of anything to change this wretched situation.

  When the Baklunish menial is not being slaughtered by some crazed soldier, he is being whipped to death in the fields, or she is being used by the overseers.
  Most of the Baklunish are such menials:  fed only to be kept alive, kept alive only to work, and worked until they drop.
  A few Baklunish, including their leadership, sit in ease and luxury, idleness and merriment, forsaking all responsibility and duty in the pursuit of hedonistic pleasure, induging themselves endlessly in food and wine, heedless of the world around them.

  Now comes Al'Akbar, Demipower, and he says he will do - in short order - what all the 'good' Gods could not do in 1,000 years.
  He will somehow change all of this, and bring peace and prosperity, justice and responsibility, to his people.
  Would Al'Akbar please explain how he will do, what could not be done by the very Gods of the Baklunish?

  Al'Akbar has condemned us, the drow.  He has condemned all our ways, condemned Lolth, condemned how we govern ourselves, condemned everything about us.
  We believe Al'Akbar should look to his own people and their behavior, before he has the audacity to condemn other peoples and societies.
  And if he will not do so, then he is a hypocrite.

  -

  -

  -

  Eclavdra sends another, more congenial message:

  We see once more the great wisdom of Iuz manifest, in the creation of the Apocalypse Pact.
  We also agree with King Rhynnon of Nyronds' position on the Pact.
  We will sign the Pact as soon as it is written up.
  The drow will ... not ... be the ones to bring such mass destruction, ruin and death upon the Surface World.

  Why, we would even be willing to sign a Treaty of Non-Aggression with Al'Akbar ... assuming he is honest and not the hypocrite he appears to be.
  All we would ask in this Pact is that the Baklunish make no move against us, or Iuz, or the Wolf God, or engage in hostilities against other nations in the Flanaess ... that Al'Akbar indeed look to his own people and their restoration, and not engage in warmongering or warplanning against the innocent peoples of the Flanaess.
  If the Baklunish were themselves attacked, they would - obviously - have the right to attack the aggressor.  We respect that.  The Pact would not void their right to defend themselves.
  We wonder, if Al'Akbar will consider our offer?
  Considering the danger we all face from the Whispered One, it is an offer well conceived.

  (OOC:  If Eclavdras' ridiculous statements above don't get an IC response from someone, I've losing my touch!   )


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the megapost update Edena (more information today or tomorrow (depending)). 

Oh and 

/me signs the Pact.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 31, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra sends another, more congenial message:
> 
> We see once more the great wisdom of Iuz manifest, in the creation of the Apocalypse Pact.
> We also agree with King Rhynnon of Nyronds' position on the Pact.
> ...



I wonder if it is wise to point out that it wasn't Iuz who wrote the terms of the Apocalypse Pact, but Rhynnon (with help from Munin  ).


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 31, 2004)

I second the motion that Apocalypse from the Sky be quietly removed from existence.

If it isn't, the Triumvirate Rebellious will join the Apocalypse pact and move that clauses referring to the use of biological weaponry (and the forbiddence thereof) be added to it.

Further responses should be arriving shortly.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 31, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> FROM ECLAVDRA TO THE LEADERS OF ALL THE EVIL POWERS (ANABSTERCORIAN, CREAMSTEAK, DEVILISH, GUILT PUPPY, KNIGHT OTU, MELKOR, PAXUS, RIKANDUR)
> 
> (PRIVATE)
> 
> ...




To Eclavdra:
[sblock]We'll think about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 31, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (Remember that the vitrolic statements below are In Character!)
> 
> PUBLIC:
> [sblock]
> ...




OOC:
I had sblocked Eclavdra's message, to save space and time ... that would be wasted by Iuz in self gloating and cackling.  
I'm waiting for William's response over new Iuz's ambassador coming to Ekbir. 

Bugbear, the cleverness of Eclavdra would make Iuz sign this pact. You know ... people with Ego problems, like him, like to be glorified. And could we agree that Iuz were the _inspiration_ of such pact ?  

IC:
Dorakaa, good quality drow tavern.
Public:
[sblock]
*One drow male, fully armed warrior, is sitting at the table with his back towards the wall and sinking fungus ale. His young face is twisted with suspicion, when he saw older drow men, speaking freely jokes about blondes and not glancing with fear or suspicion over the shoulder. Bouncer, ogre slave, kicked out drunken orc who tried to enter. And brawl erupted on the street when orc punched someone who wasn't in mood.*

I don't understand You, cousin. Assasin Guild may be influential factor within the city ... but such sheer disrespect for _priestesses_ of god ... In our home such thing would be extremly _unwise_.

*Drunken drow with face crisscrossed with self inflicted scarifications and repulsive tatooes laughed upon hearing youth's question. He looked in the eyes of young warrior, and he shruddered seeing his eyes. Youth saw demons who were looking on people with more friendly eyes than this one particular one.*

Hear what Cu'Sikh will told You ... this ambitious matriarch conquered and unified all drow from Under, yes ? Do You think that she killed all who were opossing her ? Nay, some of them fled to the surface, especially here, where gender matter less than power. You fled Your home, sickened of something ... folly, if You think that surfacers are that much different from us. 

*Youth became pale ashen, when he heard name of his table companion. Others assembled laughed upon seeing change in his condition. They were seemingly uncaring that infamous ... and traitorous slaughterer of his whole bloodline was sitting next to them.

Cu'Sikh smiled beningly and spoke again.*

After fifteen years I'm still that famous in Erelhei-Cinlu ... I thought that Velsharess actions had enshadowed mine ... if I'm correct she wiped out two of three other mathrons and, only in _capital_, about four major houses. Ach, yes ... I'm male ... and shouldn't do such thing. I have good news for You, boy. Here You would die because You are stupid or weak, newer because You are of wrong gender. And ... local deity prefers mass slaughter of battle to pathetic screams of slaves. He's as satisfied when preety chicks dance in the temple for his glory, as well as when someone scream his lungs out in agony. So ... If You will worship him, and join his army, You will be healed for free.

*With smirk drow pointed out on the poster where royally clothed, Iuz the Old were pointing at onlooker with cruel smile, behind him was marching great army. On the bottom of the picture was written in drow. Youth read it ... and left tavern in great hurry.*

*JOIN ! ARMY AWAITS YOU ! BE A HERO OF THE EMPIRE AND GET GREAT WEALTH, TRAVEL THE WORLD, KILL MANY FOES ! ARE YOU STRONG ENOUGH ?*

*Assembled veterans chuckled and started betting if Youth would ever reach the recruiting point ... other volunteers might kill him on sight. But one asked Cu'sikh in hushed tone.*

Cu'Sikh ... is that true that You bought drow wife for Yourself ?!

Yep, old Snakeface's daughters were maturing, so he sold them ... surface women are too weak to last long.[/sblock]

Edena, but more or less public:
*Iuz's old frame appeared in Eclavdra's magic mirror.*

We agree that discussing such pact should be started. And We invite all interested parties to Dorakaa, where in the air of mutual understanding we could discuss this freely. And this magic ... that I foresaw that Whispered One would use, we could discuss during the meeting in Ekbir, my ambassador have right to speak of such matters.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra sends another, more congenial message:
> [sblock]
> We see once more the great wisdom of Iuz manifest, in the creation of the Apocalypse Pact.
> We also agree with King Rhynnon of Nyronds' position on the Pact.
> ...




OOC:
I'm willing to sing such treaty also ... So, in Ekbir we could put up something along the line of North Atlantic Pact. But unfortunately, my ambassador is still waiting outside the gates. 
We must wait what William would say of such thing.

Radiant, are You around ? Do You give me a permission for action that I wrote to You by @mail ?    

Anabstercorian, You are willing to put _Contagion_ spell under this ban too ? Chmmm ... but I must askYou to avoid knowledge that medieval people couldn't posess. We must wait some time before someone would discover bacteries.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 31, 2004)

(OOC: Edena, I thought the spat was going to come later, so I will reply later. I need to write an adequate response.  Eclavdra will hate it.  Also, I will have to catch up to the AFTS pact.  (Rikandur, my first reaction was what were the people at WotC drinking when they signed off on it. There are EPIC Level spells that do less damage over their area of effect.) I like it, but I have to catch up to Bugbear's character. Let's say that I was inattentive to the end of the post.  I was waiting for Venus to respond. However, Al'Akbar is a demigod and very far from perfect. However, I will make up for it. And give everyone an Ekbir link, although it is in French.  Living Greyhawk Ekbir site  and this is the main Living Greyhawk campaign site. )

First, based on my measurements, a continent opposite the Solnor Ocean from Oerik could be fairly large.  I estimated there is something like 5,200 or so miles of land or water not on the inset Oreth map on the LGG map.  This is less than the distance of Africa at its widest point. So, there is room for continets roughly the size of Africa and North America. (Oerth is traditionally described as having four continents. Hepmonaland is perhaps 3,000 or more miles long and is not very wide.)  The Ana Keris continent, off the southwest coast of the Oerik continent appears comparable in size to the Flanaess.

I tried downloading an old adventure that details part of Aquaria, but it did not work. I sent SV Games an e-mail. So, I will have something soon.  One of the links has a timeline of Aquaria, developed by Frank Mentzner.  (E. Gary Gygax did say in the past that it was canon.)  I think some name changes are needed, especially for one of the rulers. Note that there should be room on an Aquaria style continent for good, neutral ane even evil factions.  The modules are set about 30 years before our IR.  

Here are some links I found about different versions of the Oerik continent, Oerth, and other places.  Do check out the Grodog's Greyhawk pages. There is a section listing places referred to in Greyhawk books or various adventure modules.  There is room for lots of concepts.  (Some name changes are welcome. Several designers have retroactively apologized for some of the names on the big Oerik continent map.  Plus, you can work with themes. Ishtarland could have a Babylonian or Sumerian name. Here are a few: Kalam (literally "the Land" in Sumerian, Kengir, "Land of the Gods", or Ki-Uri, "the Land of Ur.")

I think someone should claim the Olman and Touv of Hepmonaland. I can try to calculate their population and we can work with the numbers. Similarly, if Kalanyr can't have Ye'Cind, I think someone should claim him.  He is a demigod with a long history on Oerth. Heck, he may be the only one on Oerth who remembers Vecna being around the first time.  (Using the timeline in the History of Oerth link on page one.)

Rikandur, Iggwilv is not a demigoddess, but a very powerful arcane spellcaster. She is probably comparable in power to Mordenkainen, focusing  on summoning and necromancy. I can give you some information on Tuerny the Merciless from the adventure The Return of the Eight.  (Iggwilv does not get along with Graz'zt, Iuz's father, but many families have their rough spots.)

Here are some links that I found.  Many concern the nature of the planet and its continents. Ironically, one answers a question I asked Serpenteye about.  Apparently, not only is Oerth at the center of its solar system, the stars seem to exist within the Crystal Sphere.  (Airwhale is our Greyspace expert,)

I can help out people with concepts as well as PC leaders for their factions, based on what I know of Greyhawk. Some demipowers might work well, and there are hero deities who might serve to add some Greyhawk flavor to your factionLiving Greyhawk deities, demigods, and hero deities.   (I am waiting for an old Living Greyhawk Journal to arrive that details the hero deities.)

One version of the Oerik continent, using some of the Chainmail stuff. (At least the names are better than the ones on the Oerik map. This article might help you generate some ideas, such as dwarves in a mountain chain west of the Celestial Imperium or maybe a Hobgoblin Empire.): http://www.canonfire.com/htmlnew/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=364 

Oerth Summary: http://www.canonfire.com/htmlnew/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=15 

The Grodog's Greyhawk Adventures (Yes, this does even include a list of place names that includes Demiplanes.): http://www.greyhawkonline.com/grodog/greyhawk.html 

Oerth from the Ground Up: http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/OJ3/go1.html 

Measuring Oerth from the Ground Up: http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/OJ4/measure.html 

Gord's Greyhawk (Place names and people from E. Gary Gygax's Gord the Rogue novels):
http://home.comcast.net/~chris.s/bakluni.html 

The High History of the Flanaess (Includes a timeline for Aquaria.): http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/OJ1/history3.html


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 31, 2004)

(OOC: I will catch up later, as I have been up late working on a few things. I will be getting back to a more normal schedule soon. So, I am trying to get all the research out of hte way. I promised this for Bugbear, so I will catch up to the rest of the action soon.)

Al'Akbar, King Ogrim Scarseer, and Caliph Xargun of Zeif approach the Palace of the Caliph amid a throng of musicians who greet the King of Greater Nyrond with music and song.

"Hail to thee, King Seth Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond!  Welcome to Ekbir and to the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire.  Forgive me for not greeting you at the gates, noble King Seth Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond.  Caliph Xargun and I have been showing the city to King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich and the Khanates.  There is still time to see more of the city if you wish."

"It is a great honor to meet you at last, your majesty.  You have shown great determination through many trials, and I think you will do well in the trials to come. I hope that our governments can work closely on many issues. Indeed, I believe there are many issues that our respective governments can work on together."

"Indeed, I believe that we must stand together. For I forsee threats to Oerth itself. In such a struggle, perhaps all of the peoples of Oerth and Greyspace shall stand together against common foes.  The future is unclear, yet there are many threats as well as opportunities for us all.  A time of testing will soon descend upon us all, and the choices we make may decided the fate of many. Yet all is not dark.  Despite the threats, we must not abandon hope."


----------



## James Heard (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi, just wanted to let everyone see a preview version of a newer map for everyone's approval and comments, along with a bunch of comments on it from me.

Notes on my notes:
The equator- On the map I used as my source the equator is suspiciously high on the image. Either the northern third of the map needs to be inflated in size for scale or the southern portion needs to be reduced in compensation.

The poles- the poles are truncated and pinched. Futhermore the southern pole doesn't make an awful lot of sense as a collection of islands. Either the cartography notes got garbled from the original map or the cartography notes were wrong.

Flannaess- The Flannaess is a great big heaping mess of spagetti on my map thanks to a wealth of perhaps unneedful detail. If I were released to make it into a more polite looking version I might be able to allow it to have more room to breath and not look so crowded over there. Otherwise I'm afraid that the only sensible solution for the map is going to involve vector graphics so that everything scales up and down perfectly, with a map inset specifically for the Flanaess. That would, of course, mean me completely redoing the map. I have the beginnings of a version I did that way somewhere, but it's no more than an outline and an imagining at this point.

The Logo Ocean- Right where I've got the logo, if I understand correctly, William thinks there should be a continent? Definitely the area doesn't make an awful lot of sense geographically as I normally do things, but that's to be expected considering how old Greyhawk is. Take a look at the map of Arneson's Blackmoor if you have a chance in comparsion. I'm puzzling over where to place some of the places listed as mythical and semi-mythical and needed on the map though, so an island isn't out of hand. On the source map I assumed that the landmass I've got at either edge of the Sea of Thunder/Ocean of Storms was a single landmass and tried to reconcile edges to reflect that. I realize things didn't line up perfectly or cleanly, if you look closely at the Thillonrian Peninsula you'll see worse screwups on my part though    If that landmass is supposed to be two continents though, the Solnor is going to have to expand tremendously and Polaria and Hyperboria will make even less sense as polar masses I think.

Fireland- I keep screwing up a correction layer for Fireland because it looks "right" without those deep inlets into the mass. I'm thinking about leaving them out entirely if no one objects. The fjord-ness seems a lot out of whack when you consider the scale I guess.

Tharquish Dominion- In any case I think that the Gulf of Ishtar is seriously lacking in islands, and the source map's "fitting" with continental drift seems a little weirder than even Greyhawk normally does. That sea should be a lot shallow and probably dotted with islands from the horn at the barbarian's lands to the south stretching almost up to the Mare. For that matter the Sea of Thunder as I've presented should be pretty shallow, maybe even comparable to the Azure Sea. That might be an effect of the stretching of the source map's equatorial bias though.

Anyways, I'm open to suggestions. I especially don't have a clue on how to fit all the places that aren't already on the map yet onto it, and I'm not looking forward to redoing the poles or even correcting them so that they reflect an actual polar mass. It's very tempting to correct past cartographic strangeness wholesale, but I'm resisting. Oh yes, and I know this is probably boring and irrelevant to a lot of people but thanks for just bearing with me.

Guilt Puppy: Is there a preferred format/dimension for a final map? If I go to converting the whole deal to vector based I think I can even save as flash files using Illustrator. 

Creamsteak: Thanks for taking the time to answer my email. I suppose I will wait for a final approval from Serpenteye pending coming back to the game officially then.

_Edit: William Ronald's posts came as I was posting my own. I've been working on a version of Polaria that's not quite as cutesy as my original draft, based on some new books I read over the holidays on pagan europe and the notion that the ancient Aeridians have some sort of schism. This falls neatly into the concept of Aquaria, even if I came up with a completely different name for the idea in my notes (one that didn't have my wincing as I remembered the lyrics to bad songs from the bell bottom era). If I'm reinstated, and I can figure out exactly where I'd put the thing, therefore I'm placing a notice on a tentative claim on "Aquaria" I suppose, or at least some portion of it depending on its size._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 31, 2004)

To William OOC:

  Pardon me on that.  After hearing your schedule, I thought it would be best to start now.  Sorry for the unpleasant surprise.  : (

  To James OOC:

  The problem with the Flanaess is, it really is that complicated.  A small forest here belongs to one player, the neighboring fields belong to another, and the nearby hills, to yet another.
  I don't know what to say.  I see no solution to the problem, except that we use Guilt Puppys' map for the Flanaess, and your map for Oerik.

  Did anyone notice that the main part of Oerik looks like a starfish?

  I see Aquaria on the map, to the southeast.  And Anakeris, to the southwest.  (William can correct me if that is not Aquaria I am looking at.)

  The equator is ... considerably ... too far north.
  I, at least, envision the equator as running through the narrowest portion of the 'starfish', then through southernmost Nippon, then just to the south of the southernmost coast of Hempmonaland.
  And if that seems to put the Flanaess at too high a latitude, Gygax did comment that the Flanaess was unusually warm for it's latitude, probably due to magic.  The northern part of the Flanaess is a frozen tundra that extends pretty far south in some cases, with an abrupt and unnatural transition from an arctic climate to a temperate climate.

  Also, it is obvious that that map does ... not ... extend to the poles.  If it did, the entire upper and lower portions of the map would show as land, since land covers both poles (consider how Antarctica looks on wall maps.)
  We see only the greater part of Hyperboria.  The highest latitudes of Hyberboria are above the map.  
  We see only a part of Polaria.  The rest of it is below the map.

  On a side note, I seem to remember that Oerth has a colossal 30 degree axle tilt.  Just commenting, because such a tilt would create drastically different climes than the 23 degree tilt of our real life Earth.
  Take Hyperboria.  If Earth was tilted at 30 degrees, Antarctica could not exist in the frozen state it is in now, because summers would be too warm.  It might be partially frozen, but the colossal ice cap would not exist.  And thus, Hyperboria is warm enough during the summer for peoples, animals, and even trees, in various isolated areas, while large parts of it are indeed cold and buried in ice.
  In the Flanaess, a 30 degree tilt should produce very hot summers and bitterly cold winters.  We see the hot summers, but magic is being used to mitigate the winters somehow ...

  - - -

  My main suggestion to you, James, is to move the equator south.  To put it in the line described:  running from the west edge of the map through the narrowest part of the 'starfish' of western Oerik, then across southernmost Nippon, then through the ocean just south of the southern coast of Hempmonaland (or maybe just touching the south shore of Hempmonaland), then off the east side of the map.
  That is, after all, the approximate 'center' of the map, based on a visual inspection of it, from top to bottom.

  EDIT:  I mean, the equator could be slightly north of there.  I don't have a ruler handy to measure the exact center of the map.  But in my honest opinion that's where I think the equator is.

  EDIT:  The only way to simplify the Flanaess would be to look at Guilt Puppys' map, see how holds what, and eliminate lines separating territories held by one player (thus, for instance, Knight Otu's vast holdings in the eastern Flanaess would become one territory.)
  But that would be a horrendous amount of work, since there are so many claims, involving so many tiny countries and places (yes, you could turn the League of Athyr into one territory, but you'd have to check and recheck all those tiny claims around it, so they did not get lost, and ... it just sounds like an awful lot of work.)
  I mean, where it is quite obvious and relatively easy to change things (Guilt Puppy holds all of the Tivanot Peninsula, for instance, and Bugbear holds a large, solid block of territory) you might simplify, but why make more work for yourself?
  Again, I say:  we could just use Guilt Puppys' map (which is a really nice map   ) for the Flanaess, and your beautiful map  for the rest of Oerth.  Why not?

  EDIT:  Why not use the current 'projection' of the map?  Yes, there is distortion as one moves towards the poles, but the burden should not be on you to fix that.  It's not your fault that they published the map in wall map format.  You shouldn't have to do the work to turn it into another projection, such as the Mercator Projection.

  EDIT:  That landmass on the southeast side of the map is not an extension of the landmass seen in the southwest.  Those are two distinctly different continents ... I know the southwest one is Anakeris, and I think the southeast one is Aquaria.

  EDIT:  There is no need to extend the map all the way to the poles (I am assuming the last 10 degrees of latitude were 'cut off' on this map, and it only goes to 80 to 85 degrees north and south.)  We can just assume powers who control the adjacent areas have influence at the actual poles, or that the poles are disputed between two or more players.
  On a map projection like this, there is such severe distortion beyond 80 degrees north and south, that why bother?  And the only way to correct the distortion is to change the 'projection' of the map, which is too much work.

  EDIT:  Ok, there is one thing you could do with the Flanaess, if you have Guilt Puppys' map at hand to compare with.
  Just remove all the 'patently obvious' territories where there are groupings of territories held by one player.  William holds a large block of territories.  So does Eluvan with the League of Athyr.  Knight Otu does.  Bugbear does.  Rikandur does.  Guilt Puppy does.  Even  Xael does.  You could eliminate the more obvious territories where they are repetitive.
  But where claims are all jumbled together, such as around Greyhawk City, in the Pomarj and around Celene, in the Iron League, in the Thillronian Peninsula, in the mountains ... I mean, it's a mess of claims, and you shouldn't have to knock yourself out trying to neaten all that out.  Not fair to you.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 31, 2004)

*The Map*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> In the Flanaess, a 30 degree tilt should produce very hot summers and bitterly cold winters. We see the hot summers, but magic is being used to mitigate the winters somehow ...



 Something to consider. Will the sealing effect those magics? Will uncontrolled use of high Magick effect those magics?


> EDIT: That landmass on the southeast side of the map is not an extension of the landmass seen in the southwest. Those are two distinctly different continents ... I know the southwest one is Anakeris, and I think the southeast one is Aquaria.



 Are they different continents in the sense that Africa and Australia are different or in the way Europe and Asia are different. It looks to me like one land mass. If we just say that the eastern portion is Aquaria and the western portion is Anakeris it saves James a lot of work. 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Notes on my notes:
> The Logo Ocean- Right where I've got the logo, if I understand correctly, William thinks there should be a continent? Definitely the area doesn't make an awful lot of sense geographically as I normally do things, but that's to be expected considering how old Greyhawk is. Take a look at the map of Arneson's Blackmoor if you have a chance in compassion. I'm puzzling over where to place some of the places listed as mythical and semi-mythical and needed on the map though, so an island isn't out of hand. On the source map I assumed that the landmass I've got at either edge of the Sea of Thunder/Ocean of Storms was a single landmass and tried to reconcile edges to reflect that. I realize things didn't line up perfectly or cleanly, if you look closely at the Thillonrian Peninsula you'll see worse screw ups on my part though  If that landmass is supposed to be two continents though, the Solnor is going to have to expand tremendously and Polaria and Hyperboria will make even less sense as polar masses I think.



The "logo Ocean" might be a good place to put the Isle of the Phoenix, rather than another Continent. 



> Tharquish Dominion- In any case I think that the Gulf of Ishtar is seriously lacking in islands, and the source map's "fitting" with continental drift seems a little weirder than even Greyhawk normally does. That sea should be a lot shallow and probably dotted with islands from the horn at the barbarian's lands to the south stretching almost up to the Mare. For that matter the Sea of Thunder as I've presented should be pretty shallow, maybe even comparable to the Azure Sea. That might be an effect of the stretching of the source map's equatorial bias though.



A string of islands would make sense.  On the other hand, perhaps there was a catastrophe which created that gulf. it may be a deep rift where a once great nation stood before it was destroyed by it's own greed.



> Anyways, I'm open to suggestions. I especially don't have a clue on how to fit all the places that aren't already on the map yet onto it, and I'm not looking forward to redoing the poles or even correcting them so that they reflect an actual polar mass. It's very tempting to correct past cartographic strangeness wholesale, but I'm resisting. Oh yes, and I know this is probably boring and irrelevant to a lot of people but thanks for just bearing with me.



You shouldn't have to. No map is perfect, and we aren't dealing with satellite imagery. Some extension of Polaria is necessary though.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 31, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Guilt Puppy: Is there a preferred format/dimension for a final map? If I go to converting the whole deal to vector based I think I can even save as flash files using Illustrator. [/i]




Anything non-lossy format will be good; 2-bit black and white is actually best to start off with, and the higher the resolution, the better (well, so long as it's not too big memory-wise to work with.)... 

...

Also, regarding the ABCD spell or whatever ("overpowered thing"), I'm actually going against my initial response, and suggesting we _don't_ ban it.

Why?

Because, out of dissatisfaction with the terms of Nyrond's Apocalypse Pact, the Scarlet Brotherhood would like to invite delegates from the following powers to Kro Kerlep to discuss the terms of an alternative agreement, to be known as the Apocalypse Accord:

- The Bakluni Empire
- The Collective Overminds
- The Cult of Ashardalon
- The Empire of Eclavdor
- The Empire of the Wolf God
- The Kabalim
- The Triumvirate Rebellious

These powers have been selected based on a careful assessment of their magical capacity as well as their vulnerability to an attack of this nature. Other powers interested in participating in the formation of this accord are welcome to request invitation, and should structure their argument with regard to these criteria. Once the terms of the Accord have been reached, of course, all nations great and small will be welcome to sign into it.

The goals of the Accord, as it differs from Nyrond's Pact, are as follows:
- First, to make the restrictions of the agreement more general, to protect the powers involved from not only this specific spell, but other means of mass destruction, as well, be they magical, biological, or otherwise.
- Second, to make the process of retribution and retaliation more specific, and to provide a mechanism for ensuring full participation in any retaliatory strike, that such threat of retribution may be a more convincing and effective deterrent.
- Third, to address the issue of proliferation, and establish a methodology by which it can be limited and controlled.
- Finally, to establish a means of amendment, such that unforeseen threats of a massively destructive nature can be unquestionably included in its terms as they arise; otherwise, there is a significant risk of fragmentation between members of the Accord that will ultimately weaken our collective ability to deter any such threat.

The Brotherhood requests to be notified by the invited powers as soon as possible of their intent or refusal to participate in this delegation. Given the prospective urgency of this issue, we wish to have terms finalized by the end of Turn One.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy new year!

As you've probably noticed I've been away for a while (family obligations ), and EN-World (as well as Hotmail) has been rather hard to load this last week. It's good to see the game is still alive. Rest assured, my break from the EN-World is about to end, I will be back tomorrow to answer your questions and E-Mails. But I will spend this day and this night in the company of my other friends, in somber celebration. Thousands of my fellow countrymen are dead or missing in Thailand and my thoughts are now with them and the millions of other victims of the disaster. But, the game will go on.

Happy new year.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm possibly gone for the day in a few hours, so I thought I'd share my morning project of  sliding Oerth around for another look with everyone. I realize this version is pretty darn ugly, but I think I finally added enough room for William's extra miles AND pushed the northern boundary of the map successfully up enough that the Equator more or less reads as about where you think it might ought to be. Plenty of room for more continents I think, or at least landmasses that might seem continental to Oerthians.

I think consolidating a lot of people's claims might be just the thing in the Flannaess. The problem being the factions that have tiny bits claimed every which way in the middle of other people's territories, I think I might want to simply leave those factions out in the end -surely those factions are weening off of substantial infiltration of another faction?

Guilt Puppy: Ok, from now on I will be working with 2 color images.  No problem whatsoever, in fact rather the opposite.

_Edit: Attaching a VERY rough consolidation of territories for the Flannaess. I think I went a little overboard, but it was so much noodles I was having trouble figuring it out. At least this way you can see the relative dimensions of people's territories a little better for now. I hope no one is offended about the tiny one block territories on the map that have suddenly disappeared though!_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 31, 2004)

((OFF TOPIC))

  (observes a minute of silence for the victims of the worst tsunami disaster in history)

  (solemnly)  Welcome back, Serpenteye.

  -

  -

  -

  TO BUGBEAR

  Again, I am certain the map does not extend to the poles, but only to about 80 degrees latitude north and south.  So yes, Polaria could be expanded.  Of course, with the projection system that map is using (the standard wall map type projection) the distortion is going to be terrible south of 80 degrees south latitude.  
  Other than an enormous amount of work to change the projection of the map, I don't know what can be done about it, either.

  TO JAMES

  The equator is still too far north, IMHO.  About 1 inch further down, so that it just touches the southernmost shore of Hempmonland.  That's my take.

  Concerning consolidating territories in the Flanaess, here are the two links to Guilt Puppys' map:

http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-edit.php
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-view.php

  I guess if you had it in front of you, you could consolidate territories.  A lot of work.  Kudos to you, James.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 31, 2004)

(puts someone back in the roster, with his permission)

  James is back with us.


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 31, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Also, regarding the ABCD spell or whatever ("overpowered thing"), I'm actually going against my initial response, and suggesting we _don't_ ban it.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



What specifically do you find dissatisfying about the Apocalypse Pact?

Also by what means did you determine your selection of powers for your proposal? I notice that many powers have been excluded from the discussion (including my own which could potentially cast *Four* _AFTS_ spells at this very moment). This policy of exclusion seems very unfair to me as the _AFTS_ effects us all.

As for the goals of your proposed accord, they seem very vague and would unlikely accomplish more than The terms of the Apocalypse Pact already do.


_- First, to make the restrictions of the agreement more general, to protect the powers involved from not only this specific spell, but other means of mass destruction, as well, be they magical, biological, or otherwise._
The matter in question at the moment is _AFTS_, not contagion, or high Magick, or nuclear weapons. Certainly these could be included under the rules of the Pact if the members so choose (by majority). Contagion may or may not be a threatening issue, as I stated in my post about the effects of remove disease no longer being readily available, the diseases it creates may or may not be contagious. I will await Serpenteyes ruling on the matter. High Magick and Nukes and whatever other nasty things we may think of as the game progresses are not an issue, as they do not exist yet.

_- Second, to make the process of retribution and retaliation more specific, and to provide a mechanism for ensuring full participation in any retaliatory strike, that such threat of retribution may be a more convincing and effective deterrent._
How could it be anymore specific? If a enity uses _AFTS_ against a pact member it is considered an attack against all pact members. If a person or nation attacks you are you not likely to respond in some way? The nature of the response of course will depend on one's capabilities at the time. Since it is impossible to determine what any one nations abilities will be at any given time, legislating a response would be impossible.

_- Third, to address the issue of proliferation, and establish a methodology by which it can be limited and controlled._
In terms of the Game Rules, proliferation is not an issue. Powers cannot share knowledge of technology or high magic. Since _AFTS_ is not high magic, then every player would have access to it at the beginning of the game. I did not address the issue in the pact because it is an agreement between players not factions.

_- Finally, to establish a means of amendment, such that unforeseen threats of a massively destructive nature can be unquestionably included in its terms as they arise; otherwise, there is a significant risk of fragmentation between members of the Accord that will ultimately weaken our collective ability to deter any such threat._

This is addressed in my response to your first goal. As to the matter of Fragmentation between Pact members, I think this may be inevitable once powers start to gain High Magick.

In conclusion, Your offer brings nothing to the table. I suspect it is mearly a means for you gain influence and to manipulate the agreement to your own ends. Nice try though


----------



## Bugbear (Dec 31, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (puts someone back in the roster, with his permission)
> 
> (quietly) James is back with us.



Welcome back Sir


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 31, 2004)

*To Dralonxitz and others*

Dralonxitz, I need your claims for the roster.

  Azmodean, Serpenteye is going to have to adjudicate your partial claim to Ishtarland and the Tarquish Dominion.

  Everyone else, if there is additional information you wish put in the roster, just post it and I'll cut and paste it in.

  I don't think your map is ugly, James.  I think it is beautiful.

  -

  -

  -

  It would appear Maudlin will not be joining us.  Maudlin looked at the claims, and found no claims that interested him ... I think that is why he did not join in.  Now, if someone had an interesting claim for Maudlin, perhaps he'd change his mind ... and perhaps not.  It's out of my hands.

  I do not yet know if Draco_of_Zeradiath will be joining us.  He is still considering the matter.

  There is a slight chance John Brown is joining.  The matter is still up in the air.

  My other attempts at recruitment have not been successful:

  Forrester seems uninterested (despite the fact that the humanoids of the Underdark and most of the mountains of Oerth are unclaimed.)
  Upper Krust is too busy (Yes, I invited him.  He's a great guy, always friendly, and would have been a great player.)
  Gruffmug was not interested.
  Others have not responded to my e-mails (at least, they haven't responded yet.) 

  Ah me.  I have done my best.  All through this thread, I've been trying.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 31, 2004)

The Wolf God will send an emissary to each summit on apocalypses; no sense in failing to take necessary precautions.

Edena: [sblock]The treaty could be worded as follows, to ensure clarity and precision:

The undersigned nations and powers agree that any act of war against one member of this treaty shall be considered an act of war against all members.  Further, any such act of war must be met with all available force, such response to continue until any and all aggressors are entirely and permanently unable to contine their aggression against any member.[/sblock]


----------



## Uvenelei (Dec 31, 2004)

Here's my faction background and info.

Email: thegoodbar@gmail.com
PC: Tempest, epic level human male Paragon Barbarian/Frenzied Berserker/Legendary Dreadnought, CE
Other Characters: First Wife (Kuuma), epic level Succubus Sorceress, CE
Artifacts: none yet

Powers: 
-The Tharquish Empire: Mainly humans and humanoids, with larger than average numbers of monstrous humanoids.
-The Warfathers: Ancient resurrected tribal warriors.

The Tharquish Empire. Once a vast nation of seafarers, the Empire was one of the greatest powers in the region. In military power, they were peerless, particularly their renowned fleets. They were among the richest of nations, controlling or influencing the majority of trade up and down the Oceanum Titanicum and the Gulf of Ishtar. Their capital, Tharquin, was (in their own opinion, and in that of several of their neighbors), was a shimmering beacon of culture and learning, the glorious pinnacle of civilization. The citizens of the Empire, mostly human and demihuman, lived in peace, under the wise and benevolent rule of Emperor Algish XXVI. The savage tribes that occupied many areas throughout the Empire were subjected long ago, and now represented objects of pity rather than fear.

That was one month ago. Now, Tharquin burns, the victim of savage rape and pillage. The emperor’s corpse has been torn to pieces by wild dogs and crows, his bloodline erased, and the noble houses scattered. The greatness of the Empire, and quite a few of her subjects, lie broken at the feet of one man, a barbarian chief of chiefs who calls himself the Tempest of Hell.

Soon after the gods abandoned mortals, the stability of the Empire weakened. When the gods became silent, fear spread throughout the people of the nation, while the emperor did his best to hold everyone together. At the same time, however, the barbarian chief Tempest, seeing his chance, unified the tribes of the nearby islands. With a force of unified barbarians, the likes of which hadn’t been seen for centuries, he struck, crippling the infrastructure of the Empire with brutal raids. Along with his army, however, he brought a new hope for the survivors, for with him rode the ancestors of the tribes, ancient protectors here to take the place of the gods. He offered the citizens of the Empire a simple choice: resist, and die, or join the barbarians, and conquer the world. Many joined his forces, in seek of power, glory, or spiritual guidance from the one man whom the resurrected ancestors obeyed.

The forces of Tempest now consist of millions of barbarians and former citizens of the Empire. There is only one law: strength is king. The entirety of the remnants of the Empire belong to Tempest, and to his loyal warriors he gives the spoils of war as he deems worthy. The Imperial Navy is now the largest pirate fleet ever seen in the region. Having conquered the Tharquish Empire, Tempest now mobilizes his forces, preparing for total war against any who oppose him.

The Tempest of Hell: A gargantuan hulk of a man, Tempest was destined for greatness. His body is infused with the spirits of his ancestors, making him capable of ungodly feats of strength and endurance. In combat, his mind dissolves, and he becomes Death incarnate, devastating any creature he encounters. He carries an arsenal of magical armaments, and his whole body is covered with impenetrable armor and stolen jewelry. He is also a very forceful personality, and thousands upon thousands of warriors have sworn to die in his name. Tempest maintains a large harem of wives, all of whom are phenomenally powerful in their own right, for he calls no woman wife who cannot survive for thirty seconds in personal combat with him. Those that survive longer than that are returned to life and granted the honor of bearing his children.

First Wife: The creature who Tempest calls First among his wives, while she appears as a savage warrior, is actually a demoness of great magical power. She bears the honor of being the only one of Tempest’s wives that he hasn’t killed in a duel.


Color desired for Guilty Puppy's awesoem map: Is bright red still available? Otherwise, whatever's free.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 31, 2004)

OOC:
Cheers to You too Serpenteye, and minute of silence in respect of the all victims of tsunami and earthquake.

one minute later

I have another request-question to our DM, since I had recently read ENWorld Feat Database, I would like to give to Iuz Feat "Razor Run". Would You allow it ? 

Paxus Asclepius ... since Wolf-God is also combat oriented, You might find this feat flavorous. As any other "combat monger", to be honest. 

Guilt Puppy, hide Your event from Iuz, he would recive uninviting him ... _personally_.  

James Heard, finally back !     
Is Zagyg still going to put up with these orbital bombardment stations ? Iuz might be interested ...  

Uvenelei, isn't Tempest the greatest competitor to Iuz ? I can foresee great struggle incoming ... And I would propose for You, as an artifact, something like sacred place ... where Tempest might "discuss", in his own way, return of his Ancestors with Death. 

And as a comment to Guilt Puppy's or any one other is willing to initiate diplomatic countermeansures against many devastating magical powers already in our grasp. Please, for the sake of narrativity of Our IR, create something that would explain somehow how our PC's stumbled upon idea that demand *modern knowledge*, for example diseases. In medieval it was blamed on demons/devils/ foul air/ god's wrath ... bacteries were discovered around 1900 ... if my memory doesn't delude me. William Ronald is our expert and I hope that he would correct me if I'm terribly mistaken.

To explain Iuz's interest in signing *AftS* Anti-Pact I presented him with terrible vision of possible future. Where instead of him, someone resembling Vecna were destroying that, Fuoryndy, what Iuz think is his for taking. It couldn't be other way with CE PC who is all and only selfish. Don't You agree ? And I think that even people of Oerth, so dependant on _Cure Disease_, would know that if they keep away from diseased they would not get disease themselves. Health care is simple in Empire of Iuz ... weak are to die so strong would survive. Diseased are burned alive from afar. End of trouble ... And wizard responsible for spreading it would be guest of Iuz's dungeons for rest of his long and scream filled *eternity*. 

IC:
Dorakaa, fev hours earlier

*In front of shivered old man kneeled huge toadlike demon, his eyes filled with excitiment.*

You recive promotion to captain, seargant Ripp O'Hezrou. And Your duties at the side of Tsian ambassador will be taken by War Maiden that accompanied Your team. We are proud of the great soldier of the Fatherland ! As a reward You will became, temporary, ambassador in the Balkuni Empire. You have Our grace to take what You need in Your mission. 

*Hezrou saluted his Tzar and God, bowed deeply and disaapeared. Iuz smirked wickedly and coughed violently. He looked with fright at the blood on his palm with wich he shielded his mouth, and muttered with heavy voice.*

Not now ... not now, I'm too close. Halga ! ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 31, 2004)

(looks weary)

  Uvenelei, I have updated your roster.  Have a look.

  Sollir, I need a description of Lynn from you.  Especially since Uvenelei is your neighbor, his power is evil, and you will have to deal with it.

  Azmodean, please note that Uvenelei is your neighbor also.  You have claimed part of Ishtarland and part of the Tarquish Dominions, both of which are threatened by Uveneleis' power.  (Note, folks, that the rest of Ishtarland and the Tarquish Dominions are still up for grabs.)

  Dralonxitz, you have yet to put in a claim.  When you do, I'll put them in the roster.  Please feel free to be imaginative!  That's what everyone is doing:  just creating powers, peoples, governments, cultures, and alignments on the spot.  We ran out of Official places, so people are creating new places (I would daresay we have developed Oerth to quite a fair degree, and continue to do so.  We effectively have our own campaign world now!)

  Serpenteye, since you were last here 6 new players have joined.

  The new players are:

  Azmodean
  Dralonxitz
  Festy Dog
  Kalanyr
  Sollir
  Uvenelei

  James has returned, and instead of reclaiming Polaria has claimed Aquaria.

  We still have not heard from Thomas.  Everyone else is accounted for, but not Thomas.  Nac Mac Feegle stated he would talk to him.

  It is still possible Draco_of_Zeradiath and others might join us.

  Have a look at the roster and templates of the 6 new players.  There are rulings needed on populations, IC, on how much of Ishtarland and Tarquish Azmodean controls, and so on.  (I told Uvenelei you'd probably accept his concept.  Personally, I think it's a neat one.)

  Dralonxitz, are you there?

  - 

  Yes, the nation of Eclavdor (the drow) will sign the ARC Pact (which bans the 9th level spell from the book of Vile Darkness.)
  Yes, Eclavdor has a Pact of Non-Aggression with Greater Nyrond.
  Yes, Eclavdor is offering such a Pact to the Baklunish Empire (almost certain to be rejected)

  Paxus, Eclavdra will be replying to the Wolf God ... and yes, she likes his idea.  She likes it very much.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 31, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Upper Krust is too busy (Yes, I invited him.  He's a great guy, always friendly, and would have been a great player.)




[playful faux-rage]NEVER ATTEMPT TO DISTRACT UPPER KRUST FROM THE IMMORTALS HANDBOOK.[/playful faux-rage]  The lives of hundreds of puppies and kittens are at stake!  Every day that passes without a publish, Anabstercorian eats a puppy AND a kitten.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 31, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> James has returned, and instead of reclaiming Polaria has claimed Aquaria.



Actually I'm claiming Aquaria as well as Polaria, as a functional extension of the latter. I'm thinking that Aquaria will more or less be a sea power loosely based on the Balkan-Slav culture as an offshoot of the Aerdrians of the Great Kingdom - who also have a cultural and societal alliance with Polaria due to proximity. I've still got to transfer my notes from longhand. I've been distracted trying to remedy the map's ailments. If my daughter doesn't call me back before long I'm going to assume that my New Year's Eve will be spent quietly at home, so I may get a lot of work done (or I might get stinking drunk and pass out in my backyard).

Good Gaming!


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 1, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And as a comment to Guilt Puppy's or any one other is willing to initiate diplomatic countermeasures against many devastating magical powers already in our grasp. Please, for the sake of narrativity of Our IR, create something that would explain somehow how our PC's stumbled upon idea that demand *modern knowledge*, for example diseases. In medieval it was blamed on demons/devils/ foul air/ god's wrath ... bacteries were discovered around 1900 ... if my memory doesn't delude me. William Ronald is our expert and I hope that he would correct me if I'm terribly mistaken.



Alright, since this was in response to my claim that the Denizens of Oreth were in no great danger of destruction by disease, I will provide evidence.

First let me say that the fantasy world  in which D&D is set, though it resembles out medieval period, is very different. This is mainly caused by the existence of magic and gods who participate actively in the lives of their followers.  The Medieval period of Europe was one of the darkest in human history, especially when it came to knowledge. The seeking of knowledge, in general was frowned upon by the church and by many of the rulers of Europe. Scholars often had to study in secret, unless they themselves were clergy and any discoveries which challenged what the church said were put down harshly. this is an aspect of medieval society which is not reflected in the Typical D&D setting, which is more akin to the Renaissance era when it comes to searching for knowledge and the acceptance of new Ideas.

Now in the typical D&D world (Greyhawk being the Most Typical) magic works. Alchemy Works. The science of herbalism is far more advanced than it is even now in our world. Now it is primarily through Herbalism that techniques to fight disease will be found. In the real world ancient civilizations used herbs to combat disease, and modern medical scientist are only just beginning to explore the possibilities of herbal medicines. For you reading pleasure I direct you to this page which has some excellent examples of how ancient civilizations used herbs to combat disease.

Now it is true that Medieval Europe, as well as the middle east (which was far more advance both socially and scientifically than Europe at the time) believed that disease was caused by Small demons. It wasn't until the discovery of germs by Robert Kock in the late 1800's that the medical community acknowledged what caused disease. But in effect, bacteria and viruses are small demons which cause disease, they simply are not of a supernatural origin.
Though there is this statement taken from here:







> The idea of pathogens and little living parasites causing disease dates back to the 16th century; even though there was a revival in the early 19th century, it was thought that it made medicine too simple, and since there were no proof, many doctors did not like to believe it.



So assuming that the D&D world does not have access to a microscope with which to Identify bacteria, the fantasy herbalist will be trained in identifying disease by the symptoms. And when that fails there is always divination. Once the disease is identified as a known illness, the herbalist will be able to prescribe the appropriate cure. Only in the case of diseases which kill quickly or of are which a magical nature would Remove Disease be needed.

Now the Greatest Herbalists would likely be Druids, who would most likely know the truth about the "Little Demons", that they are living creatures. Remove Disease is also on the Druid spell list I might add, so it is not lost as an option. 

Also I will repeat what I said earlier about the Lifestyle of the Typical D&D commoner. It was much better, at least in neutral and good societies. They ate better and lived cleaner. The real world peasant of medieval Europe was told that if they washed regularly they would attract illness. 
The typical D&D city has extensive and complex sewer systems which carry away waste  and keep it from entering back into the water supply.  In medieval Europe filth was thrown out into the streets and left there until rain washed it away. The sewers alone will greatly reduce the chance of an outbreak. 
The Typical D&D society targets the right animals which are disease carriers. Rats are not welcome and are known as carriers of disease. Again probably the influence of the druids.  In Our medieval Europe cats were killed on sight as they were thought to be servants of the devil. This led to population booms in the rat populations of the cities which led to Black death outbreaks.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh, and Happy calender day, everyone


----------



## Darkness (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year to the IR crowd!


----------



## Forrester (Jan 1, 2005)

**

Had to at least stop by and say hi . 

Happy New Year's folks . . . except for the scumsucking elves, natch. Kill the daisy-munching bastards . . .


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year All.  

Even Forrester .


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 1, 2005)

In the wake of the disaster in the countries bordering the Indian Ocean, I think it is fitting to pause and remember those who have died and those in need.  As Serpenteye said, many of his own countrymen died in the tsunami.  Here in Chicago, families are mourning the loss of one woman in Sri Lanka and others are uncertain about there loved ones.  I know of one person from the last IR, Alyx, who as I recall lives in that part of the world. I hope he is well.

Serpenteye, welcome back!!  I hope that despite the tragedy you had some time to relax.

Rikandur, a world like Oerth might have some people who know about bacteria. For one thing, a few creatures in the Monster Manual resemble bacteria.  Secondly, there are commune spells, deities of healing and knowledge.  The average peasant might not know about bacteria, but scholars could well know about it.  Plus, even low level magics can help with hygiene.  (Heck, in Arcana Unearthed, there is even a hygiene cantrip that helps clean people up and prevent disease.)

James, welcome back to the IR.  It's good to have you back in the game.  I like the map and hope my links have helped. One of the map links on the front page does have latitudes for the Flanaess.  As for Aquaria, I hope to resolve a problem I had downloading an old adventure.  I think your name will probably work better, as TSR seemed to suffer from the dumb name syndrome.  Note that I think there is room for a continent or two of the size of North America and Africa, or one joined continent, running north to south.  If you have the Living Greyhawk Gazetter map, such a continent could be to the west of Fireland and across the ocean from the Great Kingdom of Aerdy.  Such a continentwould be large, so perhaps the little potion sticking off the edge of your map would work.  (I hope to have a product detailing Aquaria soon. So, I can work with something. Your imagination might actually result in better coastlines.)  An "Aquaria" continent could well be a place for many of the new factions.

As for human racial and ethnic groups, the Touv -- a dark skinned race are as official as the Oeridians now in Living Greyhawk.  They are found in the Flanaess as visitors from  Hepmonaland.  (I will calculate Hepmonaland populations for people to claim. The Touv probably form a high portion of the human population of the Western edges of Oerth, probably beginning in or near Ta Neteru. (Erypt on the Oerik continent map.  Album Cover X and a few others might be interested in this website: Erypt for some ideas.)

Forrester, good to see you stopping by at least to say hello. By the way, if you are what you eat, what does that make the elf-munching orcs?    Happy New Year!

Darkness, Happy New Year!


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 1, 2005)

*Al'Akbar's reply to Eclavdra*

(OOC: I will be offline until tomorrow sometime.  Almost time to ring in the new year in Chicago.  Let us hope that this new year will be better than the last.

I will respond to the various diplomatic overtures tomorrow. However, I thought that one thing deserved a reply, so I worked one up.  Edena, don't feel bad about rushing things.  I should also tell you that this post is not a formal rejection of any non-agression pact, but I think Eclavdra's speech has hurt her case.)

The voice and image of Al’Akbar appears to the leaders and peoples of the Baklunish Empire, the leaders and people of Eclavdor, and those drow cities not aligned with Eclavdra.  The expression on the demigod’s face is one of weary bemusement. Yet his voice is warm and friendly as he addresses the populace of different nations.

“Eclavdra calls me a hypocrite. However, she seems to be engaging in the practice of casting her faults on others.  Perhaps her perspective is so limited that she can only see other societies as identical to her own.  Her words are distorted, and one must question the judgment of one so blind.”

“The workers and laborers of the Baklunish Empire and its nations have long enjoyed rights.  Are there employers who are abusive?  Yes, there are some.  However, many are fair to their workers and some are kind.  Again, Eclavdra distorts the record for her own purposes – to drive a wedge between me and my people and those whom I would call allies. This has been her tactic since our first communications, which I will address later.”

“There was no practical way to keep the Baklunish Empire together after the Invoked Devastation.  I should know, as I was there.  As for the gods,  I was given artifacts of greater power to help my people.  However, the gods of the Baklunish peoples believe that their followers are not slaves or automatons.  They have free will, and can make their own decisions.  Some have made poor decisions.  Yet my priests and those of the other gods have counseled for peace, worked for justice, healed the sick, and consoled the bereave. Yet one should ask what have the clergy of the Queen of Spiders done for the drow? Keep them isolated? Urge them to fight each other? Plot to take over the surface world? So far, the performance  record of the Queen of Spiders has been one of abject failure in comparison to the gods of the Baklunish, the Oeridians, the Suel, the dwarves, the elves, and other peoples.”

“The gods of the Baklunish peoples have supported us through many trials. Has everything been perfection? No, no mortal society is perfect – even Eclavdra will admit this.  However, she seems to believe that a lack of perfection prevents just criticism of others. It is she who is the hypocrite in this matter, holding nations up to standards that no one can meet. Thus, she laughably seeks to protect herself from any criticism. We have laws where there are guaranteed rights for people.  Are they perfect? No, because laws need people to enforce and interpret them.  Yet there are laws that even pashas, sultans and caliphs must respect.  What law does Eclavdra, who used violence and threats to achieve unity, respect?  I consulted with the leaders of the Baklunish and asked for the right to lead and serve. However, Eclavdra has now decided that only one opinion matters in drow society – hers.”

“Concerning faith, the only way a moral choice is valid is if it is freely given.  Yet although it might be possible for the clergy to dominate every aspect of society, they have not chosen to do so. Why?   Honest devotion matters more to the gods of the Baklunish than coercion and fear.  We have looked for ways to serve our people, and not use the motto “Where there is a whip, there is a way.”  However, Eclavdra seems incapable of understanding the difference between good and evil, viewing them merely as labels and virtues as hypocrisies.  The modron and the slaadi, for all their differences, at least agree there is a difference in motivation between powers. However, it would seem that Eclavdra’s perspective is limited and her responses quite predictable.  Yes, the great priestess of the Queen of Spiders lacks the perspective of a modron – and is even more predictable.”

“In comparison, drow citizens enjoy precious few rights.  Indeed, Eclavdra makes dissent illegal. However, I do not require any of the citizens of the Baklunish Empire to worship me, no have I used coercion to do so.  The same cannot be said for some others.”

“Nations will disagree, however, I have urged for peace and understanding in the last thousand years.  Some leaders have been enlightened and benefited their people, while others have been self-centered, abject failures. I believe it is the role of deities to inspire, not to make slaves out of their worshippers and control every aspect of society. Indeed, there are limits to what any one individual can do in a society.  Yet this is ignored by Eclavdra who holds up a standard of perfection for others to meet to which she does not even subscribe.  This is the definition of hypocrisy, and therefore it is Eclavdra who is a hypocrite.”

“Apparently, Eclavdra’s primary strategy is to lie repeatedly and loudly, in the hope that it will be believed. Yet this does not influence what is true and real.  Thus, if I said this was how Eclavdra appeared to me when I first meet her” – an image of Eclavdra dressed up as a circus clown with red hair, white make up, a rubber nose, and overly large clothes and boots – “does not make it so.  Yet, Eclavdra believes that repeating lies that are as ridiculous as her dressed as a clown will be effective.  It is a good thing that I did not accept a wager on her predictable her actions would be, otherwise I would likely have to pay a debt.  For the record, I have no idea if Eclavdra has ever dressed as a circus clown. It would only be slightly more amusing than her recent statements.”

“As for the regard Eclavdra has for others, she has belittled one of the mightest surface leaders besides myself, casting aspersions on his skills and abilities. She also sought to lead me to war against another surface power, who is considered evil.  Yet she admitted when I confronted her that she would betray me in any potential alliance and seek to make the Baklunish her slaves.  I believe that Eclavdra would ultimately betray any so-called ally, as she believes that only she and her goddess have any valid opinions. Her goal is simple: to forge an alliance and isolate me from potential allies.  It is rather transparent – and laughably pathetic.”

“There are several types of truces and non-agression pacts. Some are based on a legitimate desire for peace, and others are based on a desire of one party to secretly arm and prepare to break.  Indeed, I am evaluating several such offers and trying to determine their true intent. There are some matters I will cooperate with almost anyone in – such as opposing the Whispered One and other common threats.  Indeed, if such threats appear we must put aside our disputes at the moment and stand as one. The technological plans have some potential flaws, and I believe should be supplemented with whatever technological sites exist on Oerth and Greyspace.  Eclavdra shows some wisdom in suspecting the plans of the devils.  Yet that seems to be the limit of her wisdom.”

“There are those who seek to keep the Baklunish peoples isolated from friends, neighbors and allies.  Eclavdra seeks to do this to limit my actions.  However, I say that the Baklunish will stand with our allies.”

“Long ago, there was a great tyrant who with his followers achieved much because many were silent about the evils that they committed against their neighbors.  A wise and holy sage spoke up against this saying, ‘First, they came for the Flan and I did not speak out – because I was not a Flan.  Then they came for the gnomes and I did not speak out, for I was not a gnome.  Then they came for the elves, and I did not speak out – because I was not an elf.  Then they came for me – and there was no one left to speak for me.’  It seems what Eclavdra and others want is my silence as they plot war on their neighbors.”

“I shall not be silent and shall honor my commitments, despite the honeyed-and predictable lies of others.  Indeed, Eclavdra only believes in honoring a promise so long as it is convenient – and mistakenly thinks everyone holds the same standard. This is the height of narcissism.  Perhaps Eclavdra should consider making her personal symbol a mirror.”

“I entered into negotiations with Eclavdra in the hope that the drow will stand against some threats, However, I am too old and wily a fish for her bait – no matter what she has offered me in the past and the present.  I will maintain diplomatic relations for the present, but I must question Eclavdra’s intentions.  I expect Eclavdra to be what she seems to be. As for the drow, I believe they could do much in this time. However, I believe Eclavdra’s views are quite limiting – what she does not understand she labels hypocrisy. She lies for her own purposes, and has so far proved unreliable.  She has offered me nothing to convince me to abandon allies and ally with her. Nor has she succeeded in isolating me from others. She has leaked details of secret negotiations – which in itself is enough to end diplomatic relations.  One must reasonably question the discretion of such a leader.  I must also question whether I should continue to be discrete about diplomatic talks – as Eclavdra has shown that she does not honor her word.  I believe Eclavdra’s words, including the belittling of a major surface leader and a proposal to attack another, should cause any potential allies of hers cause for concern.”

“It is my hope that all the peoples of Oerth will survive the coming challenges. All my divinations point to great struggles ahead for us all.  Yet it seems that Eclavdra’s efforts to isolate me have instead left her – and the drow – alone.”

“I will continue to talk to Eclavdra’s government, but I will take all its statements with great skepticism.  So far, Eclavdra has proved herself to be a narcissist with poor judgment.  One must question how much one can rely on Eclavdra to keep her word on any treaty.  She fails to acknowledge legitimate differences, and such poor judgment serves the drow poorly.”

“For my part, I oppose the devastation of the Oerth and the worlds of Greyspace. I was a young man when the Invoked Devastation and the Rain of Colorless Fire destroyed two mighty empires. I have seen great horrors, and struggled for my people – even as a mortal man.  I would not see similar horrors unleashed again.”

“It is my belief that all peoples have certain fundamental rights, including the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.  I would argue that the cultures of Oerth and Greyspace that hold these values have prospered and grown more than those who see their people and others as mere resources without any rights.  The Baklunish peoples, those of Orcreich and the Khanates, and those of Greater Nyrond have been able to accomplish much by looking past  as well as respecting the many of the differences of race and culture to find common cause.  In the Baklunish Empire, elves and orcs are citizens, and some serve in places of high prominence.  Perhaps it is time for the peoples of Oerth who find themselves enslaved to other wills to take off their shackles – both those of the body and the mind – and forge a new future besides their neighbors. Or they may choose to be manipulated by the proud, the arrogant, and the greedy – who have cheated them time and time again.  The choice is yours.”

(OOC: See you tomorrow. Happy New Year, my IR friends!)


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 1, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> (OOC: I will catch up later, as I have been up late working on a few things. I will be getting back to a more normal schedule soon. So, I am trying to get all the research out of the way. I promised this for Bugbear, so I will catch up to the rest of the action soon.)
> 
> Al'Akbar, King Ogrim Scarseer, and Caliph Xargun of Zeif approach the Palace of the Caliph amid a throng of musicians who greet the King of Greater Nyrond with music and song.
> 
> ...



I thank you for allowing me and my companions to visit your fair city. Allow me to introduce my companions.
These are my companions Munin and Ulhro _(gesturing to the Talking Raven and the Gigantic wolf)_. Also with me are Ulris Trainbottom and Mertwin Goethe, who shall head my embassy here in Ekbir. And these two are Shaunte Kreppe and Albert Dreise, who, I hope will head my embassy to the Orcreich.
Since this is the first time I have had the honor of meeting with King Scarseer, allow me to present the Orcreich with these gifts. _(two ponies laden with treasure are brought forward.)_ Also allow me to personally present king Scarseer with this, the Double-Axe "Bloodmourn", formally the weapon of an orcish paladin with whom I fought alongside in the Shield Lands. He was a noble and fierce warrior and I have held Bloodmourn for fifteen years, waiting to find someone who was worthy to wield it. _(Bloodmourn is a +4 Evil-bane Orcish double Axe)_
And to the Caliph Xargun, I present these Gifts. _(The other two treasure laden Ponies are brought forward)_

_(Rhynnon waits for any introductions from Scarseer and Al'Akbar, and engages in small-talk)_

Now I ask that we get down to buisness. I have come here to negotiate an Alliance with both the Baklunim and the Orcreich.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 1, 2005)

(OOC applauds the very good and effective speech William had Al'Akbar IC hurl at Eclavdra.
  Eclavdra herself, IC, listens to this speech with bemusement, then boredom, then shakes her head, and sends a reply in that soft voice of hers - going Dark Ozma all over Al'Akbar.
  Being chaotic evil, drow, and a priestess of Lolth, Eclavdra gives a speech that reflects all this.)

  (said gently and gently chiding, IC)

  My poor, sweet boy ...
  You must grow up, painful as it is.

  There is the world you dream of, and then there is the world ... that is.
  Your people recognize that.  Why don't you?

  Most beings, throughout history, have been slaves.
  Slavery is a part of life.  It is as natural as life itself.
  The choice a person does have is what kind of slavery she chooses, and how she makes it work for herself.

  We choose Lolth as our mistress, and she has forged us into a strong race.
  The legitimately powerful and frightful races of the Underdark move aside, when we come along.
  The people of the Surface World, respect our power.  
  Elves, pray to the Seldarine for the kind of power and strength we wield.  Were elves our equal in strength, they would rule the Surface World today.

  If that is slavery, then I will take it gladly.
  If the elves enjoyed such slavery, they would not be confined to tiny Celene and Highfolk, driven out of their lands by humans.

  You speak of morality, of rights, of democracy, of freedom.

  My dear boy, my dear Al'Akbar, none of those things will save your people from the Whispered One, or from other aggressors.
  You may write down all the freedoms you want, but the Sword isn't halted by noble words.
  People may revel in discussions, committees, and parliaments, but that does not stop the Firebrand.
  The Baklunish may enjoy revelry and merriment and peace ... when the hungry enemy comes, where will their strength be?

  Al'Akbar, you will discover to your horror that to save your people, you must embrace the Way of Lolth.
  You will find that you must lay down strict laws and see them brutally enforced.
  You will find that you must draft your women and men into the army, and train them under the blazing sun.
  You will find that you must sacrifice the freedom of your people, if they are to become a potent military force.
  And ...
  When war comes to your lands, the strong and cunning will survive and the weak and foolish will not survive.  That is the way of war, whether you would desire it or not.

  My poor boy, you will find you must execute those who will not obey you.
  You will have to crush and forge your people into the tool you need them to be, wrench and twist your society to your requirements, trample freedom and democracy and noble sentiments under your bootheel.

  And your people, will hate your guts.
  Yet fear:  fear of you, and fear of their enemies, will keep them in line.

  Al'Akbar, this is the Way of Lolth.  The Way you will be embracing, your long speech aside.
  If you do not embrace this way ...

  (Eclavdra sighs, and looks bemused and a little sad)

  If you do not embrace this way, your enemies will destroy your people.  Even as the ruthless Suel destroyed them a millennia ago.

  Which will you choose?  The Whip, or the annihilation of your people?
  My poor boy, it is time to grow up.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 1, 2005)

And now Miranda. 

(Most of this is courtesy of James a few changes have been made in places to reflect my other claims.)



Ye'Cind, The Bard AL CG

Ye'Cind was once a skilled elven wizard and master bard until his performance in front of agents of the Seldarine provoked Corellon Larethian to grant him divinity.



Allies include Olidammara, Lydia, and the good powers of the Seldarine.


Mare Mysticum

Proper Name: Mare Mysticum Alliance
Ruler: The Court of Winter Moons; Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons (NG female elf Cle3/Sor10), and her consort, the illustrious Wae Sinde (actually the demigod Ye'Cind in disguise), and administered by her son, Vin Barros, Prince of Elvenkind (CG male elf Brd7)
Government: Hereditary feudal monarchy consisting of only elves, few half-elves, and many sylvan and fey races.
Capital: Coronel
Major Towns: Coronel (pop 3,000), Meadow (pop 8,000)
Provinces: The Kingdoms of the Marches (21 major fiefs governed by Marchwards), the Elven Forest (a protectorate enforced by ancient treats and many powerful sylvan races), the Faerie Court (a separate court within the Court of Winter Moons consisting solely of fey), the Temple of Sehanine (clerics under the semi-autonomous rule of Wae Sinde), and the thirteen remaining districts of the Elven Nation of Miranda (referred to as Mystics)
Resources: Foodstuffs, cloth, rare woods and spices, horses, gems I-IV, musical knowledge
Coinage: Coronel (pp), queen (gp), moon (sp), and song (cp)
Population: 850,000 - Fey 60% (half-fey elves 20%, thorns 13%, spriggans 11%, satyrs 10%, petals 10%, dryads 9%, grigs 8%, nixies 5%, pixies 3%, redcaps 2%, sirines 2%, nymphs 2%, shimmerlings (uncounted)), Half-elf 25%, Elf 20% (faerie 65%, gray 20%, high 15%, wild 5%), 3% Treant, 1% Halfling, 1% Human
Languages: Sylvan, Elven, Suloise (Celestial Imperium dialect)
Alignments: CG, CN, NG*
Religions: Elf Pantheon (mostly Seharine and Ye'Cind)
Allies: Celestial Imperium (trade), Gigantea (trade with the Titans and fey), Hyperborea (ties with the snow/ice elves who have migrated there).
Enemies: Fireland
History: See flavor text
Conflicts and Intrigues: I wrote this up for the 5th IR, that should be sufficient conflict and intrigue.

Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.

Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.

The Mare Mysticum Alliance

For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and ages ago the evil titans of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.

Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches.  Despite this fair success the Empire of Lynn remains an independent state and is the closest potential threat to Miranda, although currently relations are not hostile.

Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.

The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.

The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassadors to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. There has never been an embassy for the Empire of Lynn, all such conversations having been between intermediaries such as the Marchward kings. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 1, 2005)

This message is Public.

  Eclavdra sends this message to the powers of the following players:

  Album X (Tu Neteru, Suhfang, Enllaves)
  Anabstercorian  (Rary, Bright Lands)
  Bugbear (Greater Nyrond)
  Creamsteak (Illithid, Beholders, Aboleth)
  Devilish (Acererak, the Solistarim)
  Draconxitz  (if he chooses an evil or neutral power)
  Guilt Puppy (Scarlet Brotherhood)
  Knight Otu (Aerdi)
  Melkor (Vampires, Ivid)
  Nac Mac Feegle (the Kal
  Paxus (Wolf God, Humanoids)
  Rikandur (Iuz, Empire of Iuz)
  Uvenelei (The Tempest of Hell, Tharquish Empire)
  Venus (Orcreich)

  It would appear the 'good' nations and races intend a grand alliance, merging their forces into a confederated army with strength enough to attack and destroy all the rest of us, one by one.
  They will begin by attempting assassination of our leaders, the theft of our artifacts, and the destruction of our strongest assets ((epic armies.))
  Then they will descend on our peoples, and see them destroyed, enslaved, or 'converted' to the 'goodness' and 'light' of their realities.
  Unfortunately, in my opinion, they will be successful.  I see no way that any of us, alone, can stop this from happening.  No one nation or race alone, can withstand their grand alliance.

  However ...

  I propose we form an alliance of our own.
  I propose the Treaty of Erelhi-Cinlu.  The TEC Pact.
  Under the TEC Pact, we would unite against our foes, and bind ourselves to obligations to protect each other.

  If one of us was attacked, it would be considered an attack against all of us.  We would all be required to respond against the aggressor.
  Let them think upon that.  If these 'good' nations in their 'superiority' dared to attack us, they would face the wrath of many Gods, many races, and many nations.

  If they tried to attack and kill one of our leaders, then we would - via magical contingency and Wishes - be instantly aware of this, and would send all the military power required to protect the threatened being.
  Furthermore, the threatened being would have instant refuge in any one of our own capitals, behind our greatest defenses, should that being wish such refuge.

  We invite Nyrond to join the TEC Pact, and abandon alliance with these 'good' nations.
  Nyrond would then be surrounded by allies and friends, it's borders secured, it's people protected.
  If Nyrond joins with the 'good' nations, we the drow will honor our Non-Aggression Pact, but Nyrond knows full well it will then face enemies on all sides.  
  I honestly believe that the 'good' nations will look to their own benefit and welfare, and not protect Nyrond.  The 'good' nations are indeed 'good' at words, but actions speak louder.  Did we not sign the Non-Aggression Pact with Nyrond?

  Likewise, the drow would reach out to the Kabalim, whose people in the Iron League are desperately threatened.  We would see them as allies, not see them massacred.
  We urge the Kabalim to join the alliance of wisdom, and not the alliance of lofty, useless words.

  With the combined might of Iuz, Acererak, the Wolf God, the Dragon, the Overmind, the valiant Nyrondese, the Psionic Council, the Orcs, the Tempest, the Kindred, the knives of the Scarlet Brotherhood, Rary the Wise, the Sphinx ... the 'good' powers will then be shivering and shaking, eager to accommodate us, eager to bow and scrape to save their own lives.

  The drow offer the TEC Pact.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 1, 2005)

Oif... Responded in fine detail (IC) to all of Bugbear/Rhynnon's points, but it appears to have been eaten by some elder god... Rather than spending two more hours of my dumb life retyping it (and trying to remember just how I made it appear logically justified to make the accusation that Rhynnon was in fact the one making a power play), I'm just going to rescind the offer for the accord and just vote to ban the frickin' spell. Anyway, it looks like this TEC Pact will accomplish the same objectives (binary division & mutually assured destruction... not because it benefits the Brotherhood particularly, but because it's fun  )

I'll make the same argument regarding vague terms for retribution here, though:

In smaller alliances between two or three powers, it is reasonable to expect that terms such as  "considered an attack against all of us" and "required to respond against the aggressor" can be interpreted in good faith as the need arises, and that any dispute over their interpretation can be resolved easily and quietly.

In larger alliances, however, such terminology grows into a larger and larger weakness: The non-specific term "response" gives no measure to the quality of response, allowing any power to commit an essentially insignificant amount of military might to any given act of retribution, without violating the treaty. This fact may be taken advantage of by foreign aggressors, who may target unpopular or remote nations under the assumption that the retaliatory response will be weak or apathetic. Indeed, foreign powers may even seek agreement beforehand from major powers in the alliance, that there will be no truly significant response to an attack against a specific ally. In all this, there is a looseness in interpretation which limits the security provided by the pact, and makes it overall less convincing as a deterrent.

For these reasons, the Brotherhood will not enter into this pact if it does not clearly state the obligations of its members, and likewise states the penalty for failure to meet these obligations. 

As a starting point, we would like to propose a practice of multiple equal response: Which is to say, whatever attack is made upon a power in this pact, all members of the pact will respond with a retaliatory strike of equal force to that original attack. For instance, if a foreign power sends ten thousand men into a protected power, then every member of the pact would be obligated to commit ten thousand men of their own to an invasion of that foreign power, or some other equivalent response. In an alliance of ten powers, this would ensure that any attack would be met tenfold: A compelling deterrent, indeed.

This, of course, does not consider the possibility of exemption should a member lack the capacity to deliver such forces, nor does it consider what action should be taken should a power fail to respond. It is intended only as a basic example of the sort of specificity we speak.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 1, 2005)

This message is is also Public

King Rhynnon's response to Eclavdra's offer.

You make us an interesting offer. I shall  examine in detail so that I may choose the right path for my kingdom.

Alliances are primarily about trust. Member's must trust each other to protect one another from their enemies. Who among the proposed TEC Pact can Nyrond trust?

*Album X (Tu Neteru, Suhfang, Enllaves):* The possibility of an alliance is here, though little is known of the Tu Neteru. Further investigation is needed.
*Anabstercorian (Rary, Bright Lands):* Rary is called the Traitor for good reason. He betrayed his fellows 20 years ago in Greyhawk. His companion is manipulated by demons. This power cannot be trusted.
*Creamsteak (Illithid, Beholders, Aboleth):* The Mind Flayers and their kin see all other creatures as cattle to feed their hunger. It is unlikely they would enter into any pact which required them to treat humanoids as equals. Even if they did, they could not be trusted.
*Devilish (Acererak, the Solistarim):* The Solistarim is largely unknown to me. They seem to be an orderly people. They may be trustworthy. Further investigation is needed
*Draconxitz (if he chooses an evil or neutral power):* I have never hard of them. Further investigation is needed
*Guilt Puppy (Scarlet Brotherhood):* The scarlet Brotherhood's teachings seem to be speak no truth when a lie Will suffice. They are the most treacherous of the powers listed. I trust them only to betray me at their earliest convenience.
*Knight Otu (Aerdi):* Aerdi has never honored a truce or treaty with Nyrond. I cannot expect it to do so now.
*Melkor (Vampires, Ivid):* Like the Mind Flayers, the vampires see us as food. The Living and the dead have little in common. They cannot be trusted.
*Nac Mac Feegle (the Kabalim):*In the past there was an alliance between the Iron League and Nyrond. That Alliance failed with the Scarlet Brotherhoods seizure of those lands. Now that the brotherhood has been cast out by the Kalbalim, I am open to negotiations with them. Further investigation is needed
*Paxus (Wolf God, Humanoids)*The Wolf god is at all our throats and wishes to bring down all civilization and make it anarchy. It cannot be trusted.
*Rikandur (Iuz, Empire of Iuz):*Iuz is another old enemy of Nyrond. Though relations have improved somewhat in the last few years, I cannot bring myself to trust a Cambion, even a cambion Prince.
*Uvenelei (The Tempest of Hell, Tharquish Empire):*Again little is known of this power. Further investigation is needed. However, isn't the Tempest a rival of Iuz? how will these two work together?
*Venus (Orcreich):* From what I have learned from Al'Akbar and through my own investigations The Orcreich can certainly be trusted to honor it's treaties. This is why I have approached them for one.
*And Finaly Eclavdra:* When the Mordheil were abandoned by Lolth, I extended my hand to you. I had hoped that through contact with me and my kingdom, that the Modrheil would learn a better way. My faith it seems is not being rewarded. I still have hope for your people, but I as I said before, I cannot enter into a military alliance with the Mordheil until a bond of trust has been established.

Now, to my knowledge, there is no great alliance of good nations. I have approached The Orcreich and the Baklunim it is true. These are powers in which I feel my trust is to be rewarded. No one has approached me seeking alliance except you.

Also, I do not believe that it is in the nature of "Good" to send assassins or to plot theft. These are the tools of evil and chaos. I doubt that they will seek meaningless war. War serves them no good purpose. 

Eclavrda, you rant against the meaningless words of  Al'Akbar. You say that an alliance between nations who respect peace and order is a hollow one. Now I say that the TEC Pact which you propose will be meaningless and hollow, because it's members cannot trust one another. 

I am sorry, but I cannot join the TEC Pact for that reason, and I urge all powers invited to consider who it is that you can trust and who it is that you cannot before signing into it.

~with respect,
King Sethanon Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 1, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Alright, since this was in response to my claim that the Denizens of Oreth were in no great danger of destruction by disease, I will provide evidence.




I belive You, and I understand differences between Greyhawk and Our Medieval. I'm not that deluded. I weren't intending on picking up the fight over the topic. I'm not Iuz.  



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Now in the typical D&D world (Greyhawk being the Most Typical) magic works. Alchemy Works. The science of herbalism is far more advanced than it is even now in our world. Now it is primarily through Herbalism that techniques to fight disease will be found. In the real world ancient civilizations used herbs to combat disease, and modern medical scientist are only just beginning to explore the possibilities of herbal medicines. For you reading pleasure I direct you to this page which has some excellent examples of how ancient civilizations used herbs to combat disease.




Great ! Thank You for the link ! 
And I would say ... Druids are secretive lot. They are master herbalists, and their knowledge of herbs is great. And I would doubt that any other group would devolp herbalism to such extent. Maybe clerics of the god of healing ? But clerical research is slow one, for example Egyptian medical science was devolped during the course of thousands of years of peaceful existnce of Two Kingdoms. The same with Chinese herbal medicine. Catholic church wiped out druids and other herbalists from Europe in a strike of overzealous witch-hunt. Result ? Black Death reducing european population by huge percentage every fev decades.

Tinker Gnomes have microscope ... but they are nuts and don't use their advanced technological knowledge reasonably, but ... in a ways that are both funny and disastorous.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Now the Greatest Herbalists would likely be Druids, who would most likely know the truth about the "Little Demons", that they are living creatures. Remove Disease is also on the Druid spell list I might add, so it is not lost as an option.




IC:
Druids ... will have to deal with them anyway, and I prefer reasonable solution. They are useful.  And, maybe, not just as fertilizer.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Rikandur, a world like Oerth might have some people who know about bacteria. For one thing, a few creatures in the Monster Manual resemble bacteria. Secondly, there are commune spells, deities of healing and knowledge. The average peasant might not know about bacteria, but scholars could well know about it. Plus, even low level magics can help with hygiene. (Heck, in Arcana Unearthed, there is even a hygiene cantrip that helps clean people up and prevent disease.)




All right, all right ! But I hope that nobody is blinded by thought that decreased chance of spreading disease or "catching" it mean immunity to it. Typical D&D commoner's contact with magic is then when evil wizard burn his house ... at least that is what typical gossip tells. 

Typical denizes of the D&D world know that magic exists, and not much more. Don't get blinded by fact that adventurers have magic at their beck and call, alvays. For typical D&D commoner 15 gp that clerics were usually charging for casting of _Cure Disease_ is great fortune ! They rarely see gold coins at all. Herbs are only bit cheaper ... and witches/warlocks/druids are not that common. At least thos who know enough about healing.

And hygiene could be kept without magic at all. Bucket of cold water would suffice. 
Absolute tyrrany that Iuz have in his coutry, as well as wish to make diffrence between soldiers (higer caste) and commoners (dirt on the shoes) was enforced discipline of regular cleaning among the troops. Like sergeant Ripp spoke to his gnoll recruits:

"If You don't keep Your fur clean, flies will nest in it. And their buzzing  will betray Your position to the enemy, and You will die. Or You will be condemned for sabotage of Army's property. Yeach, soldiers belong to the army for the duration of the contract. To the water ! On my command ! Jump !" 

IC:
Dorakaa, fev hundreds of yards above the city.
*Iuz watched with amusement when Al'Akbar's message moved across the continent. His great black wings catching lazily winds howling under the turbulent clouds. He spoke wors of power and before him appeared small image of toadlike face of his ambassador sent to Balkuni.*

Captain, and how Your negotiations ... *What* ?! This camel-lover didn't even _cared_ to detect Your presence, and You are waiting before the gates ... all day ?! Grrrr !!! Return home now ... You will go to Tsian, as an escort of my formal ambassador there. They at least treat me seriously.

OOC: Echem ... it seem that You forgot about Iuz's formal ambassador. And my PC is short on patience. Sorry William ... but Ripp and his company will withdraw on "dusk". 

IC:
*Demonic god descended, greatly infuriated. The sight of crowded streets of capital with people tending their own businesses raised howl of rage from his throat. In a flash of sick light greatsword of blackened metal appeared in his hands, baleful runes covering it were seeming to shift in the eyes of onlookers and were causing them pain and tears. He landed where the crowd was thickest and hacked around him in bloody arcs, scream of endless rage escaping his lips. People were fleeing from crazed balor into every direction. Some attacked him in blind panic and ended as bloodied body parts. Monster looked around, on the terrified faces and smiled joyfully, it's gaze cleared from blind rage. And laughed balefully. Then first rock came ... citizens, and merchants were relived from shock ... and then came mob rage at their assiliant. Demon was standing in the place, laughing off their pathetic attempts to hurt him and was slaying any brave who attacked him, surrounding himself with wall of bodies, and he was suprised when one of the crowd screamed as his battle cry, while hacking at him with greatsword of cold iron.*

In the name of Iuz !

*And Iuz, glad that crowd stared to shouting his name at "Demon", hit the man with greatsword softly ... only wouding him a bit. And playing his role to the end, waited until squad of His soldiers and priests came. Then looked at the Palace of Skulls with face twisted with terror, shouted, and dissapreared withing cloud of black smoke. Laugh if Iuz filled the air.*

*NOBODY ATTACKS US UNPUNISHED. PHLOTUS'S LACKEYS WILL PAY FOR THEIR TREACHERY.*

Eclavdor, Eclavdra's palace entrance.
*In the fron of the gates materialised winged demon, succubus in full plate armour, and shouted at guards like person used to issue orders.*

Message for Velsharess Eclavdra, from God-Tzar Iuz the Mighty, Lord of Pain, King of Demons, the Old One.

*Pause, then demon continued with neutral tone.*

We are signing under Your Pact, others might benefit from the protection of our might. Under our law of course. You keep what You kill, if You can.

*And demon dissapeared, just as it appeared.*

OOC:
It mean that Iuz's intervention will have price. And he expects that others would demand some sort of repayment as well in "impossible" event that someone would endanger him. 
For Iuz it is simple, all spoils belong to this one who killed attacker, for example if three Gold Dragons would along with ambitious Paladin Demideity assault ... say Ashardalon and Iuz would be first to lend him a hand, and slay Paladin Deity while Demonic Dragon would eat the dragons. Then shiny armor, and all trinkets possesed by dead Paladin god are Iuz's. Ashardalon must be satisfied with gold dragon steaks ... and their treasures, if he would care to find their locations.   

And Bugbear wrote about trust. I would like to pick up this topic, so we would explain some misunderstandings before flames erupt.    
You wrote that King Rhynnon distrust Iuz, why ? They never met before, and Iuz never broke his word, ... I know that is because he give promises like : "I will skin You alive !"

Try to look on Iuz's achievments from this point of view. He united rabble from the backwater province, without any support from Fuoryndy ! And stopped genocidal policy of our chivarlous neighbourn. Yes, he made peace with greenskins ... educate them, and give them chance to advance culturally above their barbaric roots. Wich good King/Deity/Whoever did as much ? All they could do ... is point at his methods, and his roots then roll eyes, clap their hands in hipocritic worry of Empire's citizens and say that he's evil. Isn't it secret envy of his succeses ? And if they were caring that much of his people, why they didn't do nothing. Iuz's war with Fuoryndy has nothing to as Fuoryndians claim "Good vs. Evil" but more about political struggle over rich lands that are now belonging to Iuz. 

Maybe Rhynnon should speak privately with Iuz and thus make his own opinion, without beliving every gossip and Fuoryndian propaganda. Iuz will even take prozac, tenfold dose, if it make Rhynnon feel more comfortable.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 1, 2005)

Eclavdra responds to Iuz:

  We never doubted that Iuz the Wise would accept the TEC Pact.
  Frankly, if the Whispered One returns, I believe it will be Iuz the Mighty that stops him.
  Iuz has the Wisdom of Age.  For long centuries has he watched, and listened, and learned. 
  We the drow know well the wisdom of Iuz, and the penalty of flaunting that wisdom.    
  Many foolish nations and peoples have doubted and flaunted the wisdom and power of Iuz:  their bones line the Road of Skulls today in mute homage to the price of disrespect.

  - 

  Eclavdra responds to King Rhynnon of Nyrond:

  (said with unusual solemnity and bluntness.)  

  National security is about national security, not 'trust.'
  I'm trying to protect your nation and your people, your Lordship.  I know, and you know, that you are ringed with enemies, that help from the Baklunish and others is far away, that they may or may not be able to save your people ... and that I offer you a way out of a dire situation.
  The drow are capable of quickly placing great military force on the ground in Nyrond to protect it.  I'm offering the blood of my people to protect your country.
  You dismiss this out of 'trust' ?
  You stated you offered your hand to me, and I appreciate that.  Now I extend my hand to you, and to your people, so that they will not be butchered as I have foreseen will happen.
  Take my hand, your Lordship.
  When the TEC Pact is readied, sign it, and join us.

  (grim look from Eclavdra, her voice soft and hard)

  If anyone signs the TEC Pact, then breaks it, they will pay.
  If such oathbreakers do not appreciate what the Wrath of the Drow means, they will quickly learn.

  -

  Eclavdra to the Scarlet Brotherhood:

  Explain the exact details of the treaty as you would like to see it.
  We are willing to compromise, so long as the general goal of the TEC Pact is realized:  collective security.
  We are not so proud or arrogant as to attempt to push a treaty off on the Scarlet Brotherhood, or any other power, without their full concerns being addressed:  it is not only arrogance to try, but it is impossible to achieve.

  We fully agree with the proposal to meet force with equal force.  If they send 10,000 men, then we must send 10,000 men back.  That is honoring the treaty in good faith.

  What other proposals and modifications does the Scarlet Brotherhood desire?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 1, 2005)

(returns James' original Polaria descriptions to the roster)
  (adds Kalanyrs' new information to the roster)

  EDIT:  Kalanyr, could you examine your roster?  Do any changes need to be made at the top (brief descriptions of countries there)

  EDIT:  Dralonxitz?  Looking for Dralonxitz.


  (Regards the Megapost with it's 88 pages of player enthusiasm, the longest post ever put up on ENWorld by Yours Truly, and cheers everyone.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 1, 2005)

IC message to Bugbear, sent by human courier, bearing a Magic Mouth trigger:

King Rhynnon, though I am insulted by your characterizations of my empire, still I feel that it is my duty as a sovereign to respond with reason and measured words.  You fear that my intent is to bring anarchy, when I have stated time and time again that it is order I seek.  This Treaty of Erelhei-Cinlu represents exactly the order I desire, the strong united to protect their own interests.  Despite any personal dislike which you or I might harbor against each other, I know well that war against you will weaken me, and you know equally well the human cost that such a war would have for the people of Nyrond.  Why, then, do you believe I would violate such a treaty?  There are indeed forces who seek to destroy civilization, but I am not among them; I offer you assurance that I will abide by the terms of any treaty I sign, and urge you to overlook your personal distaste for the benefit of your people, as I do for mine.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 1, 2005)

TO PAXUS

  (Eclavdra speaks IC to the Wolf God, if possible.  If not possible, she speaks to his ambassador.  Eclavdra is humble and soft spoken, as is wise when one is addressing a demipower.)

  Your Highness, in my presentation of the TEC Pact I added in all of your requirements.
  Everything you requested was there.
  I hope that the TEC Pact pleases you.
  I pray to Lolth that you will sign it, and stand with us, the drow.

  (Eclavdra curtsies deeply, bowing her head, her hair falling about her face.)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 1, 2005)

TO EVERYONE

The Triumvirate Rebellious is, as of yet, unprepared to commit to any form of defense pact with another national faction.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 1, 2005)

The drow maintain the offer of the TEC Pact to everyone who is willing to consider it.

  The drow wonder if the illithid, the kindred (vampires), Aerdi, and others are going to respond to the TEC Pact offer?

  -

  Incidentally, the duergar, derro, and many other major Underdark races are unclaimed.  I had hoped a new player would take interest in them.
  Currently, MOST of the humanoids of the Underdark (including all those in mountain ranges outside the Flanaess) are unclaimed.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 1, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO PAXUS
> 
> (Eclavdra speaks IC to the Wolf God, if possible.  If not possible, she speaks to his ambassador.  Eclavdra is humble and soft spoken, as is wise when one is addressing a demipower.)
> 
> ...





Khana Vhearshalkhoura, the Wolf God's consort and chief minister, signs the document and stamps it with her master's signet.


----------



## azmodean (Jan 1, 2005)

The area formerly known as the Barbarian Seameast will now be known as Burundi.

to Album Cover X/Pharaoh Duamutef:
[sblock]
A foreign Androsphinx enters your capitol and requests an audience with Pharaoh Dumutef.
If the audience is granted:

The Androsphinx introduces himself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath.  "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi.  N'grath has watched Ta Neteru from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."

"N'grath has also been watching the leaders of other nations, and their disregard for the well being of their homelands.  N'grath has now decided that the time has come when those who respect nature can no longer stand by while destruction on a massive scale is perpertrated upon the lands of Oreth.  Those who destroy must be stopped."

"N'grath wishes to discuss with your Majesty (OOC: don't know the proper honorific for a Pharaoh) what measures should be enacted to protect the land upon which we live and rely for our very lives.  N'grath eagerly awaits your Majesties reply."

The Androsphynx waits for a reply to the message or dismissal.
[/sblock]

To Bugbear/King Seth Rhiannon of Nyrond
[sblock]
A foreign Treant enters your capitol and requests an audience with King Rhiannon.
If the audience is granted:

The Treant introduces himself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath.  "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi.  N'grath has watched Nyrond from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."

"N'grath has also been watching the leaders of other nations, and their disregard for the well being of their homelands.  N'grath has now decided that the time has come when those who respect nature can no longer stand by while destruction on a massive scale is perpertrated upon the lands of Oreth.  Those who destroy must be stopped."

"N'grath wishes to discuss with your Majesty what measures should be enacted to protect the land upon which we live and rely for our very lives.  N'grath eagerly awaits your Majesties reply."

The Treant waits for a reply to the message or dismissal.
[/sblock]

To Eluvan/King Arden of Keoland:
[sblock]
A foreign Treant enters your capitol and requests an audience with King Arden.
If the audience is granted:

The Treant introduces himself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath.  "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi.  N'grath has watched Keoland from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."

"N'grath has also been watching the leaders of other nations, and their disregard for the well being of their homelands.  N'grath has now decided that the time has come when those who respect nature can no longer stand by while destruction on a massive scale is perpertrated upon the lands of Oreth.  Those who destroy must be stopped."

"N'grath wishes to discuss with your Majesty what measures should be enacted to protect the land upon which we live and rely for our very lives.  N'grath eagerly awaits your Majesties reply."

The Treant waits for a reply to the message or dismissal.
[/sblock]

To Fiesty dog/Emperor of Nippon?:
[sblock]
A foreign Nymph (hiding her visage to aviod harming bystanders) enters your capitol and requests an audience with King Rhiannon.  She suppresses her abilities once she identifies herself.
If the audience is granted:

The Nymph introduces herself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath.  "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi.  N'grath has watched the Nippon Dominion from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."

"N'grath has also been watching the leaders of other nations, and their disregard for the well being of their homelands.  N'grath has now decided that the time has come when those who respect nature can no longer stand by while destruction on a massive scale is perpertrated upon the lands of Oreth.  Those who destroy must be stopped."

"N'grath wishes to discuss with your Majesty (OOC: not sure of the proper honorific, or who is actually being addressed for that matter) what measures should be enacted to protect the land upon which we live and rely for our very lives.  N'grath eagerly awaits your Majesties reply."

The Nymph waits for a reply to the message or dismissal.
[/sblock]

To James Heard/leader of Polaria/Aquaria:
[sblock]
A foreign Tojanida enters your capitol and requests an audience with your leader.
If the audience is granted:

The Tojanida introduces himself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath.  "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi.  N'grath has watched Polaria and Aquaria from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."

"N'grath has also been watching the leaders of other nations, and their disregard for the well being of their homelands.  N'grath has now decided that the time has come when those who respect nature can no longer stand by while destruction on a massive scale is perpertrated upon the lands of Oreth.  Those who destroy must be stopped."

"N'grath wishes to discuss with your Majesty what measures should be enacted to protect the land upon which we live and rely for our very lives.  N'grath eagerly awaits your Majesties reply."

The Tojanida waits for a reply to the message or dismissal.
[/sblock]

I've run out of time, so I'll send my missives to the rest of the people who will be getting them later, no offence intended to anyone, I was sending in the order presented in the megapost, yea, that's it, blame Edena(just kidding Edena, you're doing a great job).


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 1, 2005)

Edena, I would like You to put this flavour text in my info. 
Thank You for the great job in advance.   

Notable NPC's: 
Iuz's mother, Iggvilw the Epic Conjurer, she posses _Baba Yaga Hut_. 
Drelzna Darkblade, his seventeen years old Suel sister who is Epic Soulblade.
Captain Ripp O'Hezrou, Elite Hezrou Demon, freshly promoted.
General Sindol, leader of the Black Death legion, Cambion Fighter renowned for his cool efficiency and emotionaless calculating.

Player Notes (Replacement  ):

Geographically characterized by lakes, forest, and grasslands, one would think this 
place ideal if it wasn't dominated by an evil demi-god. Iuz, Lord of Pain, God of Evil
rules this region from the small kingdom that bears his name and he has subsequently 
snatched up his neighbors -- the Horned Society, the Rovers of the Barrens, the Shield
Lands, and the Bandit Kingdoms. Lands further east and west were under his sway for a 
short time, but the greedy half-demon has not been able to hold them. Two lands closer
to home, so to speak, that have not been under his sway bear mentioning. To the north 
of the Land of Iuz is Blackmoor. Though seemingly little more than a desolate tundra 
with few inhabitants, this Blackmoor is just the shadow of a larger, more important 
Blackmoor on another world. The secrets of the other Blackmoor, including the City of 
the Gods, arouse both curiosity and fear in the old demi-god. Lastly, nestled into the
Yatil Mountains is Perrenland. Whether the fierce-fighting Perrenlanders are too tough
for Iuz, or he holds back because Perrenland was once the capital of his mother's 
empire (she is Iggwilv, the arch-witch), none but Iuz can say for certain.

The first to fall was the Horned Society, a land to the southeast of Iuz inhabited by 
hobgoblins that had been ruled by devil-worshipping humans. To the northeast, the 
nomadic Flan known as the Rovers of the Barrens also came into his domain. Quick to 
follow were the Bandit Kingdoms, a chaotic land of shifting political alliances, south
of the Barrens. The last to fall were the Shield Lands, the northern reaches of Old 
Ferrond. Iuz covets all of Old Ferrond, particularly Furyondy. 

The Rovers of the Barrens, the men of Blackmoor, and the Perrenlanders (though the 
latter are not so pure-blooded) are all Flannae. The Flannae are the oldest human race
native to the Flanaess, a people with deep bronze skin (though the Rovers are 
copper-toned), round eyes, and dark wavy or curly hair. The men of the Shield Lands 
and Bandit Kingdoms are Oerdians. The Oerdians are believed to have migrated to the 
Flanaess from Kara-Tur centuries ago, but actually those early Oerdian tribes had been 
expelled from the Celestial Imperium as undesirables (ironic, considering what a 
lasting presence the Oerdians have had everywhere else on Oerik). The Land of Iuz is 
populated mainly by orcs, goblins, and other humanoid monsters. 

The Empire of Iuz is bordered to the north by the Barren Wastes that make up the coast
of the Icy Sea. To the east, beyond the Fellreev Forest are the Flan lands surrounding
the Thillonrian Peninsula. To the southeast, beyond the Nyr Dyv (Lake of Unknown 
Depths) are the Urnst states that were once the frontier of the Great Kingdom. To the 
south is Furyondy, one-time capital of Old Ferrond, and Iuz's fiercest enemies. To the
west is the Vesve Forest and the Yatil Mountains, where elves and men respectively 
resist Iuz's forces. To the northwest, beyond the coniferous Burneal Forest, is the 
Land of Black Ice (a magically frozen landbridge to the arctic, literally made of 
black ice).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 1, 2005)

Eclavdra smiles warmly at Khana, curtsies to her, and then ... giggles like a girl.
  There is glee and delight in her face, joy in her eyes, and fiery passion in the tight grip she maintains on the signed document.
  She whispers, a whisper of husky delight and passion, triumph and gleeful abandonment:

  Bless the Wolf God.
  May his Hunt be swift and sure.
  May the World echo to the cries of his prey.
  May he revel in the glorious Feast.

  Eclavdra hugs Khana then, tightly, then sends her on her way back to the Wolf.

  Eclavdra regards the document.  Iuz and the Wolf have signed it.  Eclavdra has herself signed it.
  Now, to continue with the arduous task of convincing others to sign.

  Eclavdra muses, smiling wryly, and she whispers:

  I hope King Rhynnon signs.  He must sign it.  He must!  I must somehow convince him to do so!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll update the roster.

  (sighs)

  Well, Forrester, Maudlin, John Brown, and Draco_of_Zeradiath apparently won't be joining us.  

  Maudlin might have joined, but he didn't find an interesting power to play.  Perhaps someone could talk to him, and help him find an interesting power?

  It would have been great if Forrester had joined.  You'all would have loved his aggressive style and ardent roleplaying.  Forrester is a living legend in the IRs, for all you new people:  in the 1st and 2nd IRs he completely exterminated all of the elves of Realmspace, except the elves of Evermeet who became his willing subjects (the eldest daughter of the Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet became his willing concubine.)
  Under Forrester, humanoids became a mighty, intelligent starfaring race.

  It would have been great if John Brown had joined us.  He was very good at roleplaying, and creating believable fantasy societies.  He ran the Empire of Iuz for a while in the 3rd IR, and created a Dark Byzantium out of it.

  Draco_of_Zeradiath is an old friend.  His favorite character is a dragon, and a dragon power probably would have been his choice.  His characters are very deep, powerful, and involved.  He is very enthusiastic about his games, and that enthusiasm is infectious.  Did I mention he's extremely friendly and likeable?

  -

  I am beginning to wonder if Thomas is still with us?  I have had no contact with him.  I hope Nac Mac Feegle was able to get ahold of him.

  And Dralonxitz is with us, but he has submitted no information whatsoever to me.  I hope he isn't going to drop out.  

  (sighs)

  Festy Dog says he has a friend interested in joining.   Maybe he will join in, and we'll have a new player we can get to know, and chat with, and enjoy the company of.  I hope so.

  I mean, yes, it's been tiring setting up the roster and recruiting people.
  But it's also been fun.  Quite a lot of fun.
  It's been neat, meeting all the new people, and reuniting with old friends.
  If the IR goes nowhere else, at least there has been fun and joy in this, the setting up, in meeting all of you who are new, and in reuniting with my old IR friends.  

  I'm not in this to win.  I'll try to win, but winning isn't the point in an IR.
  I'm here to play.  The joy is in the journey.  The joy is in the playing.
  If I win, great.  If I don't win, great.

  I'll post all that my power does publicly, because that way it will be saved for posterity, and that is what Serpenteye wants, and how it should be.  Secret messages will be in sblocks, I'll hope the honor system holds, and thus everything my power did will eventually be known.  Only material inappropriate to ENWorld will be withheld.
  Don't worry about me peeking at secret sblock messages.  That makes about as much sense to me as playing a chess game where I insist on starting the game with 5 queens, and about as unfun as such a game.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 1, 2005)

*Overking Jahren speaks...*

"Repeatedly now, we have been insulted. We have been called not trustworthy. King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond has said these words. He claims we desire his lands, that our armies would swoop over them like a dragon over a hoard given the chance to do so.

 We do not desire his lands. Greater threats are manifest in our world that should demand all our attention. Yet he insists on our perceived lack of honor. In this obvious attempt of hate-mongering, what are his goals? Why would he want to goad us into a war that neither of us could benefit from without outside intervention?

 It seems to us that he seeks a scapegoat. He seeks us to declare a war to prove his point, and have all nations united against us, to wipe Aerdi from the face of Oerth, and claim our lands for himself.

 King Rhynnon shows great wisdom, though. He proposed the Apocalypse pact, to protect the world from this horrid spell. This noble pact would have our agreement, but the insults stand between the pact and our agreement. We would gladly participate in the Apocalypse pact should King Rhynnon, or one of his representants, apologize to our representant, Advisor Ashardalon, in front of Al'Akbar, or one of Al'Akbar's representatives. Advisor Ashardalon is on his way to Ekbir, and should arrive shortly."


 "*Velsharess Eclavdra of the Drow, *
 Your worries have not gone unnoticed in our halls. These days, we are to believe that the grand word is "trust." We are not trusted by King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond. We all are to believe we can trust a group of psionic mercenaries that literally came out of nowhere. Can the drow trust us? Can we trust your assessment of the situation you proposed?

 Are we to expect an attack from those who would call themself the forces of good? Certainly, there will be assaults. But we cannot be certain that we will see such tactics as you describe. In these days, anyone may be a danger. Should we not extend the pact you propose, into something greater?

 As such we propose a grand alliance, one force to punish aggression, against members of the alliance, as well as those outside the alliance, if they wish. Open to anyone who wishes to join. And obviously, agression among alliance members shall cease.

 In these days, should we not look beyond those ultimately meaningless designators of good and evil, law and chaos? Should we be blinded by those outdated notions? King Rhynnon tried to goad us, yet we extend our hands to him. Should he attack us regardless, we are ready to repel him. Should he accept our hands, we shall aid him if he suffers blights."


* At the gates of Ekbir,* a large man clad in fine attire appears. Anyone looking at him with the power of true sight realizes that the man in reality is a great dragon.
 "I am Advisor Ashardalon of the United Kingdom of Aerdi. I wish it to be known that this is not my true form. I am, in reality, a dragon. I chose to take the shape of a human for the time being out of convenience and respect for the people of Ekbir, not out of a desire for trickery. These days, Ekbir is close to be the center of Oerth, and only with great sadness Overking Jahren remains in Aerdi. But trust me that as long as I am in Ekbir, it is as though the Overking was here, and if you speak to me, it is as though you speak to the Overking."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

Eclavdra replies, a simple reply:

  We the drow welcome the Grand Alliance proposal of Aerdi.
  We don't know if the others who have already signed the TEC Pact will agree to it, but we will agree to it.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

*Well, Well, Well, looks like I stirred up the hornets nest.*

Not that such was my intent 
Replies for everyone (open posts by the way, sblocked to save space)
First Guilt Puppy:
[sblock]







			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Oif... Responded in fine detail (IC) to all of Bugbear/Rhynnon's points, but it appears to have been eaten by some elder god... Rather than spending two more hours of my dumb life retyping it (and trying to remember just how I made it appear logically justified to make the accusation that Rhynnon was in fact the one making a power play), I'm just going to rescind the offer for the accord and just vote to ban the frickin' spell. Anyway, it looks like this TEC Pact will accomplish the same objectives (binary division & mutually assured destruction... not because it benefits the Brotherhood particularly, but because it's fun  )
> 
> I'll make the same argument regarding vague terms for retribution here, though:
> 
> ...



I am sorry that your post was eaten, I would have like to have read it. Of course the Apocalypse Pact is a power-play on my part, The IR is all about power-plays right 
Personaly I don't think that AFTS needs to be banned, though it is grossly overpowered as written for the IR. I have some ideas to make it more ballenced, which if I ever get around to typing up, I'll share.
I intended the Apocalypse Pact as a sort of gentlemens agreement rather than a formal treaty. As you will note, nothing keeps a member from using the spell other than the risk of retribution. It is meant to provide some security while allowing the player maximum freedom.
[/sblock]

Next Rikandur Azebol:
[sblock]







			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> I belive You, and I understand differences between Greyhawk and Our Medieval. I'm not that deluded. I weren't intending on picking up the fight over the topic. I'm not Iuz.



I wasn't trying get a fight going either  You asked for examples and explanations and I went into Lecture mode. I do that sometimes and I can come off sounding rather pissy when I do.


> Great ! Thank You for the link !
> And I would say ... Druids are secretive lot. They are master herbalists, and their knowledge of herbs is great. And I would doubt that any other group would devolp herbalism to such extent. Maybe clerics of the god of healing ? But clerical research is slow one, for example Egyptian medical science was devolped during the course of thousands of years of peaceful existnce of Two Kingdoms. The same with Chinese herbal medicine. Catholic church wiped out druids and other herbalists from Europe in a strike of overzealous witch-hunt. Result ? Black Death reducing european population by huge percentage every fev decades.



Certanly, enjoy  If i should come upon any other interesting tidbits I'll be sure to share.
Of course you are right, Druids tend to be secretive but they are IMO more approachible to the common man than wizards and clerics. The good and neutral ones are also likely to assist in controling disease as a major outbreak is seldom good for the local ecosystem. 


> Typical D&D commoner's contact with magic is then when evil wizard burn his house



 In my experience it's the good adventures who burn down the commoner's house while trying to kill the evil wizard. I have never met a player who understood how big a fireball is.


> And Bugbear wrote about trust. I would like to pick up this topic, so we would explain some misunderstandings before flames erupt.
> You wrote that King Rhynnon distrust Iuz, why ? They never met before, and Iuz never broke his word, ... I know that is because he give promises like : "I will skin You alive !"



Though Iuz and Rhynnon have never met face to face, he has seen your work. He fought in the sheild lands during the greyhawk wars. Also he is a foe hunter whos chosen prey is demons. Rhynon is quite predjediuced against Iuz because of his demonic ancestry and his time in the sheild lands. The regalia of neutrality has mellowed him somewhat however, So perhaps through diplomacy, you could convince him otherwise. 


> Maybe Rhynnon should speak privately with Iuz and thus make his own opinion, without beliving every gossip and Fuoryndian propaganda. Iuz will even take prozac, tenfold dose, if it make Rhynnon feel more comfortable



 This is certanly acceptible, Rhynnon is open to diplomacy from all parties. Even Iuz.[/sblock]

And now Edena_of_Neith
[sblock]







			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra responds to King Rhynnon of Nyrond:
> 
> (said with unusual solemnity and bluntness.)
> 
> ...



(Rhynnon considers for a moment and then responds)
Your argument has some logic to it. 
National Security is indeed about national Security. But when you bring other nations into the buisness of keeping your nation secure, knowing that you can trust you allies is of paramount importance. I cannot join into this grand alliance you propose. The TEC Pact I must reject. Alliance with the Mordheil may yet happen though, once we are more comfortible with each other.
I wish no harm to befall the Mordheil, and if they were attacked without provocation, I would come to their aid, and ask the Orcreich and the Baklunim to also aid you, if they accept my offer of alliance. I would hope that you would do the same for me, under those circumstances. And if Nyrond were to attack another power without cause, simply to increase it's own power at the expense of another, I would hope that you would stand against me. I would stand against you if you were to do such a thing. But I do not know if you will stand with me or against me, for I haven't known you or your people long enough. 
I hope that we will, in time have more agreements than disagreements and that we will be able to work together to build a better life for both our people.
Know this, that when The King of Secrets returns to our world, Nyrond will oppose him. I will oppose him. So, in a way, we are allready allies.[/sblock]

Paxus Asclepius:
[sblock]







			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> IC message to Bugbear, sent by human courier, bearing a Magic Mouth trigger:
> 
> King Rhynnon, though I am insulted by your characterizations of my empire, still I feel that it is my duty as a sovereign to respond with reason and measured words. You fear that my intent is to bring anarchy, when I have stated time and time again that it is order I seek. This Treaty of Erelhei-Cinlu represents exactly the order I desire, the strong united to protect their own interests. Despite any personal dislike which you or I might harbor against each other, I know well that war against you will weaken me, and you know equally well the human cost that such a war would have for the people of Nyrond. Why, then, do you believe I would violate such a treaty? There are indeed forces who seek to destroy civilization, but I am not among them; I offer you assurance that I will abide by the terms of any treaty I sign, and urge you to overlook your personal distaste for the benefit of your people, as I do for mine.



OOC:Keep in mind, that in the civilized world, little is known about the wolf god or his goals and that you have made no attempt to parley with Nyrond. Rhynnon's opinions are only that, opinions. If they are wrong, present evidence which will convince him otherwise. Rhynnon is a rational man who will readily admit when he is wrong or when he has wronged another. If the wolf god is working to bring order to the unruly goblin hordes, then Rhynnon may even seek to give you aide. Rhynnon respects order, and respects those who promote it over the anarchy which seems to reign accross the Flaneass. [/sblock]

And to dear Abby (Anabstercorian):
[sblock]







			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> The Triumvirate Rebellious is, as of yet, unprepared to commit to any form of defense pact with another national faction.



I certanly can't blame you  I just wanted to tell you that until you claimed your Succubi, you were at the top of my list for alliances. But you know how Rhynnon feels about demons.  [/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 2, 2005)

(For whom is the fourth sblock? I'd assume it's a reply to me, but I don't want to click unless I'm sure...)


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

*Knight Otu*

It was for paxus. You hadn't posted yet when I started writing that. Feel free to read them if you wish. they are public and mostly OCC. You may find some explanations as to my comments in there too. 

I will write a response to your post once I have collected my thoughts, though I may wait to post it until Rhynnon and Ashy meet face to face


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 2, 2005)

My roster is correct at the moment, thanks Edena! (I want to rewrite my Eladrin introduction information but that can wait until I've actually rewritten it).


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

*Apocalypse from the sky*

Like I mentioned earlier I had some Ideas on how to ballence _AFTS_ in the IR. I wrote out a coulpe of pages of notes (free hand) while at work the other day, but wanted to check a few things against the spell discription before I posted. I have just now looked at the spell for the first time in about a year.

Ok, some things which struck me right away. 

First is the range of the spell: *personal*. the caster is the center of effect. (Interesting that no one has mentioned this, eh?) [edit: I'm not saying that anyone was being misleading. If that were the case Someone would have blown the whistle long before this. Just an oversight ]

The damage is not that impresive really 10d6 of fire, acid, OR sonic damage (casters Choice) no big deal. I can do more damage with a meteor swarm spell. thats *only 10-60 hp damage*. 

Casting time, as mentioned by others is *one day*.

The main area which seems to be freaking everyone out is the area of effect, which is a *10 mile radius per caster level*. I agree, this is a preposterous AoE. I sugest that the AoE be fixed rather than variable. Perhaps an area five miles by five miles.

Also the caster takes *3d6 con damage AND 4d6 wis damage* by casting the spell, in addition to the damage caused by the spell effect itself. Just memorizing the spell causes *1d3 wisdom damage* and *an additional 1d3 wisdom damage for each day it remains memorized. *

So in order to cast this spell, you need a high level wizard who has artifacts readly avalible (most likely a PC since they have all the artifacts) The caster has to travel to where ever he wishes to distroy, spend a day casting the spell without interuptions, and hope to survive the process. All for a lousy 10-60 hp of damage.

This is not a spell which will destroy the world. It may however destroy the caster.

Of course I'm probably missing some sinister matamagic thingamagig which will make this spella thousand times more powerful and have a range of infinete. I've never been good with metamagic feats.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Paxus Asclepius:
> [sblock]OOC:Keep in mind, that in the civilized world, little is known about the wolf god or his goals and that you have made no attempt to parley with Nyrond. Rhynnon's opinions are only that, opinions. If they are wrong, present evidence which will convince him otherwise. Rhynnon is a rational man who will readily admit when he is wrong or when he has wronged another. If the wolf god is working to bring order to the unruly goblin hordes, then Rhynnon may even seek to give you aide. Rhynnon respects order, and respects those who promote it over the anarchy which seems to reign accross the Flaneass.[/sblock]




[sblock]OOC:  This I understand.  It is simply that the Wolf God keeps his eyes on the diplomatic maneuverings of all other nations, and so assumes that everyone else has been doing the same.  Thus, he's been acting on the assumption that everything about him that he's ever said in public is known, and that direct speech is rarely necessary.  Consequently, he waited to speak until it appeared that it might tip the tide.[/sblock]


----------



## azmodean (Jan 2, 2005)

Edena: could you adjust the population of Barundi (formerly the Barbarian Seameast) to:
this represents an enormous force of good aligned dwarves (40%), an enormous force of awakened animals, sizeable forces of humans (10%), sizeable forces of lycanthropes (5%), and large forces of other nature-aligned creatures(15%)

To Radiant/Emperor of the Celestial Imperium:
[sblock]
A foreign Treant enters your capitol and requests an audience with the Emperor.
If the audience is granted:

The Treant introduces himself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath. "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi. N'grath has watched the Celestial Imperium from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."

"N'grath has also been watching the leaders of other nations, and their disregard for the well being of their homelands. N'grath has now decided that the time has come when those who respect nature can no longer stand by while destruction on a massive scale is perpertrated upon the lands of Oreth. Those who destroy must be stopped."

"N'grath wishes to discuss with your Majesty what measures should be enacted to protect the land upon which we live and rely for our very lives. N'grath eagerly awaits your Majesties reply."

The Treant waits for a reply to the message or dismissal.
[/sblock]

To William/Al'Akbar:
[sblock]
A foreign Androsphinx enters your capitol and requests an audience with Al'Akbar.
If the audience is granted:

The Androsphinx introduces himself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath. "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi. N'grath has watched the Balkunish Empire from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."

"N'grath has also been watching the leaders of other nations, and their disregard for the well being of their homelands. N'grath has now decided that the time has come when those who respect nature can no longer stand by while destruction on a massive scale is perpertrated upon the lands of Oreth. Those who destroy must be stopped."

"N'grath wishes to discuss with your Majesty (OOC: don't know the proper honorific for a Demigod) what measures should be enacted to protect the land upon which we live and rely for our very lives. N'grath eagerly awaits your Majesties reply."

The Androsphynx waits for a reply to the message or dismissal.
[/sblock]

To Xael/Mordenkainen:
[sblock]
A foreign Androsphinx enters your capitol and requests an audience with Mordenkainen the Magnificent.
If the audience is granted:

The Androsphinx introduces himself as an ambassador from the kingdom of Burundi which is led by N'grath. "Greetings from N'grath, leader of the dwarves and allied creatures of Burundi. N'grath has watched the land which you watch over from his home in Burundi for many, many years, and has gained respect for the effeciency and good husbandry of nature practiced here."

"N'grath has also been watching the leaders of other nations, and their disregard for the well being of their homelands. N'grath has now decided that the time has come when those who respect nature can no longer stand by while destruction on a massive scale is perpertrated upon the lands of Oreth. Those who destroy must be stopped."

"N'grath wishes to discuss with your Majesty (OOC: don't know the proper honorific for a high mage) what measures should be enacted to protect the land upon which we live and rely for our very lives. N'grath eagerly awaits your Majesties reply."

The Androsphynx waits for a reply to the message or dismissal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: This I understand. It is simply that the Wolf God keeps his eyes on the diplomatic maneuverings of all other nations, and so assumes that everyone else has been doing the same. Thus, he's been acting on the assumption that everything about him that he's ever said in public is known, and that direct speech is rarely necessary. Consequently, he waited to speak until it appeared that it might tip the tide.



Taking this out of Sblocs because they really aren't neccessary.
I try to as well. I don't remember a lot of public posts by you however. Should the wolf god wish to open diplomacy with Rhynnon, he will listen. Eclavdra is the only "Evil" power to persue a relationship with Nyrond and as you have seen, Rhynnon has treated with her fairly.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2005)

Very well.

Knowing Rhynnon's distaste for fiends, the Wolf God's ambassador to Nyrond is an ogre mage, escorted by a token handful of hobgoblin soldiers.  All maintain the strictest level of courtesy at all times, despite the discomfort it evidently causes.

The ambassador presents with his credentials a missive from the Wolf God, asking that Rhynnon consider, if not the proposed Treaty of Erelhei-Cinlu, a seperately signed pact of the same terms between Nyrond and the Wolf God, and any other individuals (such as Eclavdra) in whom Rhynnon is willing to place his trust.

OOC: I may not have had all that many posts labelled as public, but my presumption both OOC and IC is that anything said in sblocks is sufficiently ill-guarded that, even when labelled private, espionage can discover it.  It's not very nice, but it's very in-character.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

azmodean said:
			
		

> To Bugbear/King Seth Rhiannon of Nyrond
> 
> A foreign Treant enters your capitol and requests an audience with King Rhiannon.
> If the audience is granted:
> ...



(An elderly human aproaches the Treant.)

I am Lord Dihconwy Mthar, Royal Seneschal of Nyrond.  I am sorry, but the King is not availible at this time. He has gone on a matter of diplomacy and may be gone foe as long as  a week. If you wish you may give your message to me or you may wait in the royall garden for his return.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 2, 2005)

OOC - Hi all, will begin my diplomatic postings tonight. Just letting everyone know that I have neither died nor have declared war on Oerth entire.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 2, 2005)

(OOC: I will probably have to wait until early next week to get information on the continent of Aquaria. The download is not working.  However, if the Oerik continent, Hepmonaland, and AnaKeris are the Old World, Aquaria (or maybe use a better name) would be the New World. 

The following is a public post.  I will be posting less frequently soon, as I will be much busier. However, some things deserve a reply.  I will reply to some other things later.)



> *Edena of Neith* originally posted:
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




The look on Al'Akbar's face is one of weary amusement, much like someone trying to be polite having seen a street magician perform the same tired trick yet again.  He shakes his head, and speaks.  The voice is utterly calm.


"Vesharess Eclavdra, I am amused that you call me boy and your patronizing advice to grow up, to use your words. I have seen fossilized wood, but seldom have I seen so fossilized a mind as yours. You seem to approach existence with a binary logic that only admits one of two possibilities. Either I accept the way of the Queen of the Spiders or defeat.  I chose neither, and many have chosen different paths than yours to greater glory, freedom, and power.  I was born long before you and was a demigod as well before you drew your first breath. Apparently, young girl, you must view any older and greater than you who hold different views as children.  Right now, several deities far more powerful, far wiser, and far more compassionate than the Queen of Spiders are probably laughing at you.”

“As for seeing the world as it is, I note that such charges are often made by cynics – who lack the wit to see any view of the world but their own.  If we only saw the world as it is, then there would be no agriculture, no metallurgy, and civilization.  No one would have had the imagination or the will to establish such things. We would still be illiterate societies surviving on hunting and gathering. If I only saw the world as it was at the time of the Invoked Devastation, if the Baklunish only saw the world as it was a the time of that tragedy, we would not have had the vision to build a civilization far more vibrant and stable than your own.   Rather than being an agent of change and progress, you seem to be an agent for stagnation, chewing on the bones of the past like a dog with an old bone."

“You say I should grow up.  So, I imagine that you believe that all gods greater than your goddess in power and yet follow different philosophies are children. My, you do seem to be setting new standards for sheer gall.  Your deity is not a greater goddess and does not even control the Abyss.  Some of her plots have been defeated not by nations but by adventurers. Perhaps it is you and the drow who should unshackle their minds from a failed ideology of a goddess whose followers are weaker than their surface kin. So, if the forces of Good are so weak, why have they stood for so long against the assaults of tyrants?  You mistake goodness with weakness, compassion with lack of resolve. Many have died at the hands of those you mock because of this flawed thinking.  If you want evidence of this, consider how many good and neutral powers have prospered and endured in the face of great challenges.  Or do you chose to deny any fact that does not fit your beliefs. That is not seeing the world as it is, and is rank hypocrisy.”

"As usual, you misrepresent the truth.  You claim that slavery is natural and the way of history – wrong again. So, how are the drow experiments in ensuring that slaves are born with chains on them coming along?  To say that all live in slavery of one kind or another is a lie, which seems to be your chief diplomatic tool.  Repeating something loudly, such as saying that Eclavdra meets her guests dressed as a clown, does not make it so. Even the most tyrannical of the ancient Baklunish Emperors respected more rights than drow society.  Also, perhaps the reason you are calling me weak is to hide your own weakness. So far, the drow seem to stand alone -- and have given no persuasive argument for any to ally with them"

“The way of the Whip or annihilation? Foolish and bitter little girl, you frame the terms of an argument, and try to make it so none can stand against you. Most children can do better than that.  Of course if you say that the only colors are black and white, you ignore the many shades of gray and many other colors besides. The laws of the Baklunish Empire are just and fair. Any government will have laws against actions taken to overthrow it. However, these laws can be fair and just as well as effective.”

“Military drafts are taken by good and neutral surface powers.    However, those societies enjoy far more liberty than all but the noble houses enjoy in your society.  There are also laws dealing with those who will not serve. These have proven adequate in the past and should in the future.  Freedom and security are not contradictory.  Indeed, people are more prepared to fight for their freedom than to be a slave.  We will have arms and iron wills to stand against the Whispered One and other agressors, including yourself if that is your true intent. We have withstood aggression in the past thousand years, and have resisted many aggressors.  Even the last act of the Old Baklunish Empire was effective, and its leaders were more just and good than you are, Vesharess.”

“As for international agreements, I agree there are some tactics that should be avoided.  However, there are some whom I have no evidence that they can be relied on to honor their agreements.  I must evaluate any such pacts in the light of the potential signers.  A pact is only as valid as the will of the signatories to honor it.  There are some who have not given evidence that they will honor their agreements based on past behavior.”

“On another matter, encouraging others to oppose my rule does count as spreading sedition.  As you well know, your ambassadors do not enjoy diplomatic immunity nor would any that I might send enjoy diplomatic immunity in your territory. Your speech might be considered a hostile act, but I will warn you this time only.  Further efforts to subvert my rule will result in the expulsion of your embassy as it will be considered a hostile act.”

“I intend to stand with my allies so your actions towards any of my nation’s allies will likely impact my actions towards the drow. I will stand with my allies and against those who act as aggressors towards them and expect the same in return. National security is an issue in and of itself and national self-interest is a valid concept.  However, these are not the sole issues in diplomatic relations.  It helps to be able to trust one’s allies if you rely on them for assistance.  So, I am going to discontinue my discussion with you as I have guests here and business to conduct. I consider this conversation to be at an end as is your transmissions within the Baklunish Empire. As you have seen fit to address others, it will be interesting to see how your people react to a transmission from another. I do not hate the drow as a people, and I believe they have achieved much. However, I believe they could achieve much more with a wider view of the world than you seem to show on this day.  I do not yet consider you an enemy, but so far you have offered me nothing to consider you a potential ally. The conversation on both our parts ends now. However, your embassy is still welcome here.  I may wish to consult with you.”

Eclavdra finds her transmission is blocked and that the message to drow is ended.  Any attempts at broadcasting by Eclavdra are meet with a blocked message and a returning image of Eclavdra dressed as crying infant in pink baby clothes, wielding a rattle with a head shapped like a very unscary  spider.

“As for the ambassador from the Empire of Iuz, I had planned on letting him speak but needed to respond to this matter. If he wishes to return, he may and perhaps show greater patience and respect.  I shall speak with the representatives of other powers after I conduct my business with my honored guests,  King Seth Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond and King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich and the Khanates.”

“At the present, I do not have a quarrel with the Great Kingdom of Aerdy and welcome the opportunity to speak to the representative of the Overking.  As indicated, I have other business to conduct first.   I would ask that the representatives of other lands to wait patiently.  I offer them my welcome, and extend my hospitality while they wait.  I will instruct my ministers to ensure that the guests have suitable areas to wait  for me to address them, if they wish. Or if they have embassies, they may wait there and I shall contact their respective embassies.”

“King Seth Rhynnon,  I do agree there is business at hand.  Shall we meet?”

TO BUGBEAR AND VENUS:
[sblock]Do you think we can do this on the boards without sblocks, because everyone seems to think they can chime in at anytime for private negotiations.  Perhaps we can take this off the boards and come back with a public statement.[/sblock]

At the gates of Ekbir, a diplomatic delegation led by Caliph Xargun of Ekbir greets Advisor Ashardalon.  "Welcome, Advisor Ahardalon, whose counsel strengthens Overking Jahren of Aerdy.  Emperor Al'Akbar sends his regards, and bids you to either wait for a meeting at the palace or at your embassy.  Whatever your decision, know that you are welcome as a representative of Aerdy!  What is your pleasure, noble Advisor to the Overking?"


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 2, 2005)

Some of the areas that are unclaimed include the great mountain range in the west of the Oerik continent near the Celestial Imperium, the bulk of Hepmonaland, the evil underdark powers that Edena of Neith mentioned, neutral and good underdark powers such as the deep gnomes, deep dwarves, pech, desmodu, and several other races, probably the greater part of the continent of Aquaria.  (James Heard's name will likely be MUCH better.  Realistically, he has the southern portion near Polaria. However, the continent is traditionally across the Solnor from Aerdy. So, if the Oerik continent, Ana Keris of the southwest coast of the Oerik continent, and Hepmonaland are the Old World, perhaps "Aquaria" is the new and of similar size to the New World on Earth.)

AZMODEAN:
[sblock]
Burundi is a good name, but is an actual African nation. Barundi works too.  History is an interest of mine (I'm going into education.). So here are some historical African kingdoms and tribes that are not modern countries.  If any of them sound great to you, use them. Or consider them province names.  Here's the list: Songhai, Gobir, Kanem, Bornu, Wadi, Adamawa, Kush, Meroe, Adal, Kuba, Lunda, Luba, Monomotapa, Benguela, Nbangala, Bunyoro, Buganda, Adal, Kikuyu, Yao, Kambai, Luango.  I can even throw in some cities if you would like.

Also, maybe you can put in a claim for the Touv of Hepmonaland, who are probably close kin to your faction.  They do have a demigodess, Brenna, CN (N), goddess of passion and forgiveness.  This would give you territory off the map but near the Scarlet Brotherhood. (Guilt Puppy's faction.) Or whoever might take that area might be a good ally as well.

I don't know how much you know about the World of Greyhawk, but if you have questions, ask.



> *Azmodean*originally posted:
> 
> A foreign Androsphinx enters your capitol and requests an audience with Al'Akbar.
> If the audience is granted:
> ...




The androsphinx is greeted by a man in ancient armor, glowing with a light like the sun.  The androsphinx senses great power from the man. The androsphinx senses that the man is far more than human.

"I am Azor'alq,  the hero deity of light, purity, courage, and strength among the Baklunish, and was just on my way to send a message to N'grath. Emperor Al'Akbar would be pleased to meet with you, but he is meeting with others."

"On your travels here, you may have seen that much of the Baklunish Empire is desert and that the land to our south is an even greater desert called the Sea of Dust.  Neither of these are natural features, but are the result of ancient wars.  Sadly, many species of plants and animals became extinct in the ancient war between the Baklunish and Suel Empires."

"While I cannot speak for Al'Akbar, I believe that we have common concerns. Hear now the words of Al'Akbar, spoken in ancient days when he walked the world as a mortal man in the wake of the Invoked Devastation and the Rain of Colorless Fire.  May they be a comfort to you.

"Be mindful of the land, for the Oerth is a mother to all the living.  In your industries and faming, take care of the Oerth.  The Baklunish Empire was once green with trees and farm but much of the land is now desert.  We have seen the Invoked Devastation and the Rain of Colorless Fire.  It is my hope that no such devastation occur again, for much of great beauty and true value, from cities to great forests to farms, was laid waste.  So, in memory of what was lost, take care in your actions with the land.  It is hoped that one day, the damage done during the Twin Cataclysms shall be healed, and that rivers which have dried up shall be restored. We must remember what is past, and also make sure that the legacy we leave for our posterity is a rich one.  May those yet to come say of us, "In the wake of their sorrow, they sought to keep faith with the gods.  They sought to make sure that the lands we now know are places of beauty where our children shall enjoy the beauty of Oerth as they gaze at the infinite stars.  We must remember that we are stewards for the future. May we be judged good stewards."

"Al'Akbar has also expressed his wish that whatever new technology or magic is developed not devastate the Oerth. He lived through the Invoked Devastations and saw the land and many living things laid waste in an instant.  You should also know that he has been friendly to many faiths, including those of Beory the Oerth Mother, Obad-Hei, the Shalm, and Ehlonna of the Forests.  He, Daoud, and myself have also fought fiends who have sought to make this world their own."

"Although Al'Akbar is busy, may I show you the gardens. There are several plants from throughout Oerth, and it is quite peaceful.  I shall make sure that you are informed when Al'Akbar can speak with you, although I am afraid that there are others who have arrived first."[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 2, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Not that such was my intent
> Replies for everyone (open posts by the way, sblocked to save space)
> Next Rikandur Azebol:
> [sblock]I wasn't trying get a fight going either  You asked for examples and explanations and I went into Lecture mode. I do that sometimes and I can come off sounding rather pissy when I do.
> ...




OOC:
I took no offense also, and I would say ... as I'm follower of maximum reality when it is possible, all wars are terrible for civilians. Now when You spoke that one of favorite enemies of Rhynnon are demons, it make much more sense that he "dislikes" Iuz. 
Yes, it explains this from the point of view of Rhynnon, why he is so oversensitive on the point of savage behavior of Iuz's soldiers against hated foes.  I don't blame him ... all people have their prejudices, sometime less reasonable than this against demonkind.   

You could blame me for stubborness, but my Iuz will be CE, without true reason to change. 
Wich mean that all words spoken by other PC's I will construe with the most evil intent that could be reasonably put in. And that He will react often in the fit of whim, or any emotion that will overhelm him in the moment. 

It's tiring and I think a bit frustrating to continue our comedy of misunderstandings, that William's and Mine PC's are about now, but from the other side is examples clearly the fundamental differences between their worldwievs. Example ?

Al'Akbar send diplomatic greeting to Iuz, unfortunately in a way of defenceless box, and we agreed that ... ach I forced him to agree to my point.  
Box went missing ... be it work of foreign force or local thievery is unimportant. 
We agreed it would be fun to blame Zagyg for this trick, if James would agree.   

Iuz send his own "ambassador" to lure again Balkuni caliph into alliance against Fuoryndy. Since I forgot to mention to William that I play Iuz as a bit isolated ... wizards serwing him are overworked already without spying everything. There isn't many news that reach CE country without invading force. 

William's PC spared life of Iuz's succubus, and rather gently send her avay to her master. It was fun to read.  It was even funnier to interpret it as "treachery" and "conspiracy" from Iuz's point of view. Everybody could read it, Iuz will not belive that foreigners don't have spies in his palace ... all these assasination attempts from the hands of paladins, and overall  paranoia.   

And now ... I'm waiting for Al'Akbar response on another ambassador, this time uglier than sin and armed to the teeth Hezrou Demon. Captain Ripp.  All the fumes raised bu Iuz were, in fact, nothing more than unnice nagging from my side ... Sorry William.     :\ 

Stupid me, thinking too In Character.     

But I will continue it, unless people involved tell me to stop. I'm not genius to know when think thought by me as funny started being tiring and unfunny for others. So, please, tell me where I start to act ... too much in character. 

Ok, Bugbear, returning to topic I think that Iuz will send emissary to King Rhynnon. A Quasit. What would You say ?


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 2, 2005)

*Hepmonaland Populations and other map matters*

I did promise to post something on Hepmonaland. I will be posting earlier in the day in the near future.

Most of the inhabitants of Hepmonaland are humans of Olman or Touv descent.  I will list the total populations for each, based on TSR's Scarlet Brotherhood Greyhawk Supplement, as well as those of other populations. Note that some populations of humans are mixed groups. The Suel of Hepmonaland have some admixture with other human ethnic groups on Oerth, such as the Olman. As such, the Scarlet Brotherhood classifies them as sub-citizens.  (Those without Suel blood are considered slaves or potential slaves.)

Whoever takes the Olman and Touv should likely be working against the Scarlet Brotherhood. It might be part of a faction for a new player to claim. Note that these figures are the total for all populations.  I have included humanoids and other creatures in the totals. In  the Yuan Ti areas, the bulk of the population are humans who are slaves to the Yuan Ti.

Olman populations
Original         As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
21,600          43,200

Touv populations
Original         As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
201,400        402.800

Suel (Really partly-Suel)
Original        As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
53,300         106,600

Yuan Ti areas (Mostly humans ruled by Yuan Ti)
Original         As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
49,500          99,000

A player taking the Touv and Olman may want to take a demideity or hero deities.  The Touv demigoddess Brenna, CN (N) is the demigoddess of passion and forgiveness, being an originally evil deity who reformed herself.  As previously stated, the Touv are inspired by traditional African cultures and the Olman are much like such cultures as the Maya and the Aztecs.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 2, 2005)

Kalanyr: One thing on your description. The humans of the Celestial Imperium of Tsian are more culturally akin to the Chinese than the Suel who are more Northern European. So, Suloise really does not work.   Maybe something closer to some of the Siberian languages, like Kalmuk, Tunguska, or other cultures.

Also, as I recall, the Faerie category of elves is the same as gray elves.  Known elven subraces are the gray elves, the high elves, the wood elves, aquatic elves (no one has claimed the good and neutral aligned sea creatures like elves, tritons, and mermen), and wild elves. The Valley Elves are limited to the Valley of  the Mage and have human height.

Dwarven subraces include the common hill dwarf, the mountain dwarf, the deep dwarf, and the duergar.

Halfling subraces include the common lightfoot halfling, deep jhalflings, and tallfellow halflings.

Incidentally, gnome subraces include the common Rock Gnome subrace, the Deep Gnomes,and the Forest Gnome.  (No, there are no Garden Gnomes on Oerth.  )

Rikandur, don't worry.  I missed a post by the Wanderer in the IR, because Archcleric Hazen was busy. I invited the ambassador back, and I imagine the succubus is trying to figure out why she is still alive.  She expected to find a man and ran into a demigod. I figure that Al'Akbar is much more patient than Iuz as he is at least five times older. (I don't think Iuz has even hit age 160 yet.)  Also, I don't know if many people have looked at NPCs.  I presume you have the old TSR supplement Iuz the Evil but many people may want to know about name NPCs in their area for their characters to intereact with or to send to others as representatives. I did compile a list from the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer and will attach it as Nobles and Notables of the Flanaess.  People, consider these name NPCs you can interact with. All but one or two are from the book, although I did create one in an area that probably gives Iuz a laugh -- the Grand Theocracy of Dimre. He has to consider it almost like a comedy network as you have a renegade cult of Pholtus in a mutual defense pact with Iuz. Might be good propaganda for Iuz to use against the Theocracy -- look, they worship Pholtus and live in peace with me. Why can't you?  (By the way, Rikandur, would you like some information on Tuerny the Merciless? I can e-mail it to you.  At least he fits in as another person for Iuz to have around as on the team. Hey, he's worked with Iggwilv, so he has to be competent.  Iuz's mom is not exactly  tolerant of incompetence -- however, I understand she makes great cookies. Just don't ask about the ingredients! )


----------



## James Heard (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi all, I've been busy over here and just thought I'd drop another preview image (with color, because no one would enjoy the black and white version without the faction lines drawn in and it's nicer) of my Oerth map. I was kind of hoping I would get it done before William Ronald's posts so I could get his commentary - It still doesn't make much sense to me to have a full continental area between Miranda and the Flanaess, so I broke it up. "Aquaria" in this case is the series of islands stretching down from the far western edge of Hyperboria. I'm tentatively designating Anakeris as the Aussie looking continent off the Tharquish coast, and "my Aquaria" claimed is some large portion of the bit stretching off of Polaria - or perhaps you'd simply call it Polaria, but the climate is quite different. I'm still debating on if I'm going to dirty up the map with anymore islands than I already have, but there should be a substantial amount of them falling in line with the geography I suppose. The good news for me is that my current strategy for making these maps makes revisions really simply.  Anyways, I finished roughing in a coastal line and moving the continents to where they should (I hope) make a little more sense in the way they're packed around.

The other attached image is a little heraldry to go with the formal proposal for my claim, which is a revision and addition of my old claim (and I hope that isn't too confusing). It's not finished either, but since people are now trying to send me ambassadors I thought it might be prudent to give people an idea of what they were trying to communicate with.

So, here's Aestia
[sblock]
Aestia

Proper Name: Aestia Akalassa 

Ruler: Aestem Raudex Merlend (Murlynd) at the behest of Ygravene Xagy (Zagyg), Perguine MLXI of Polaria, Duke of Askala and Irminsul, Ruler of the Malachite Throne, Keeper of the Vates of the Uttercold, Master of the Winds and Stars, Admiral of the Southern Seas, Chief of the White Hide Tribes, Lord of Illusion and Truth, Overking of the New Kingdom, Raud of the Srantovati, and Wind Duke of Aquaa.

Government: Meritocratic Monarchy overseeing a bizarre variety of governmental systems

Capital: Masyus (26,000)

Major Towns: Friesland (4,000), Ganna (limited to 436 permanent residents), Askala (4,000), Moren (41,800), Jelling (11,600), Stetten (22,700), New Roland (36,000)

Provinces: Many semi-independent nations of which Aestia, Askala, Arrona, Curonia, Dacia, Epirus, Ezra, Suomi, Pelegica, Paetrica, Vod, Levts, Vils, Sargynia, Mori, Raethra, and Rhaetia are all some particulars of.

Resources: Ships and seafaring technology, fish and fish products, reindeer, ivory, Gems (I-III), rare lichens, novelty goods and products

Coinage: Narwhal (10pp), Pelican (pp), Crown (gp), Noble (ep), Penny (sp), Common (cp) 

Population: Awaiting Fair Serpenteye's scrutiny

Languages: Old Oeridian, Gnome, Draconic, Aquan, Common, Askalan (a secret tongue taught to the priests of the Askala), and many exprimental languages in this time of change - including at least one that involves flash cards and another that requires a trombone and pantomime.

Alignments: N, CN*, LG, LN, NG, CG

Religions: Alci* (The Twins, with both Gnomish and Aestian versions being popular), Alia, Bleredd, Boccob, Celestian, Daern, Delleb, Fharlanghn, Johydee, Lirr, Murlynd, Pholtus, The Zorya (The Fate Winds- Atro, Procan, Sotillon, Telchur, Velinius, & Wenta) Velnius, Xerbo, Zagyg, and Zilchus. 

Allies: Various intelligent whales, ice elementals, lost seafarers, Akalan tradepriests

Enemies: The Man

Overview:
	Coming Soon

History: 
	Aerdian domination of the Flanaess was an event that took place over hundreds of years, capped by the coronation of Overking Nasran in 1CY. By -213 CY though, the Aerdy had already began to show the fat complacency that would later lead to their downfall. A fleet of 437 ships full of stout adventurers and knights sailed south from the great ancient port of Roland, vowing to restore Aerdian honor and prestige to far away lands and to one day return with the secrets of making the Aerdy masters of their destinies eternally.

	Unfortunately for those devout individuals, stalwart souls all, they had little comprehension of the task they had set for themselves. From the very start they encountered resistance to their cause. Sea monsters, hostile natives, and all manner of dire celestial portents all caused attrition amongst the crews and many ships were lost. Still they persisted, their fleet nearly halved and every person aboard (even the halflings) gaunt and starving, they finally found a land to claim for themselves - a paradise of rocks covered in lichens and desperate fur trees at the mouth of a tremendous river. Their leader Masyrus claimed land on the northern side across from that island and called it holy. So the first twin settlements of Masyrus and Ganna were founded and a new calendar was established in 1AR (-197CY).

	Eventually those Aery explorers began to call themselves more properly the Aesti, or "Sea People." The harsh islands and coastlines of Aestia almost provided the final wave over into the bilge for the hapless settlers until they met with the indigenous tribes of the area - mostly gnomes, dwarves and kobolds - who they negotiated with and cajoled until those races joined them. Today, in some places at least, the societies are almost completely intertwined. In 102AR (-95CY) their alliances and agreements were settled into the forms that are recognizable today when they drove the last remnants of the hordes of the Ancient Green Dragon Mxaples from the Calnan Swamps and the leaders of all races involved were granted noble status in the great houses of Aestia. Also of noted presence was a great adventurer mage by the name of Ygravene Xagilvy, also promoted to nobility by the consensus of The House of Lords and Houses.

	Over the years, Aerdian sensibilities ahve changed much in the Aesti with the Aestian culture now sharing many facets with their gnomish and other demihuman allies. The provinces of Aestia are known properly as Celestial Houses, the Overking of Aestia rules from a throne made of malachite and platinum, and the dream of finding the perfect political system is expressed at the county level with great latitude given to individuals and communities to persue different forms of government and expressions of provinence.

	Recently the Aestians have came under the curious rule of a descendant of the mage Xagilvy and his appointed Aestem Raudex Merlend. The two are a curious sort, coming from the sea from nowhere, pronouncing and proving their establishment as progeny of a Celestial House thought lost long ago, and besting every foe in almost every task and challenge until they won the seat of rulership. Their companion Jaldamee dead on the journey, the mage Xagy seems to be still mourning - tirelessly searching the icy frostfell wastes of Polaria for something. Merlend, on the other hand as his agent, seems bent on squeezing every last secret from the scrolls of technology and knowledge that mysteriously appeared in the nation just after the Gods stopped communicating with their priests. Already he and the seers of Askala have vetted out many missteps and inaccurancies that seem to have been placed within the manuscript, and the people of Moren cheered last fall when Merlend demonstrated the first steps of what he calls "aeronology" with a flight in a contraption he called "Pelican III." Unfortunately further experiments by other "aeronauts" have been less than successful.

Powers: 
	Coming Soon
[/sblock]
So, in synopsis, they're descendants of the Aerdy that spent several decades trying to find a new Aerdian homeland and finally found one. They think they're hardcore Oeridian culturalists...but they don't really know what that's all about in particulars because they've mixed culturally with a wide variety of cultures. I see them as being dark-skinned from Touvish influences, but with Oeridian features. Their homeland is mountainous and glaciated, and I shamelessly ripped a huge amount of stuff from a book on pagan europe I read last week  Except they're not quite "pure", and they're were founded as an exercise in experimental government. And Zagyg's always had a soft spot in his heart for the nutjobs, and now he's stranded he decided to take charge. Murlynd, well he's trying to reign in Zagyg's excesses of course - while still letting the mad mage do whatever he does to fix this mess that things are in. Also in there is a bit suggesting Johydee got to be a deader in whatever calamity took place too, I could write that out pretty easily (I put it in mostly because it seemed like a good way to make even Zagyg sober and scared for a moment) or Johydee could very easily fake her own demise (she's the goddess of deception). They're even more off the beaten path than the Mirandians were, but thanks to their status as a sea power and gnomish merchantile greed they're bound to know quite a bit about the world around them. They're probably arrogant, loud and brash - with a positive obsession with new things and new ideas, as well as this mixed up notion that they're something like the Aerdian New World.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 2, 2005)

William : Re: Faerie elves- I think that's something I wrote up, and it's referring to the distinct eye color (violet) and not some distinct racial type. It's in the LGG, page 8, third paragraph.   When trying to make one's elves less vanilla every bit helps, hey? I didn't even originally envision the elves of Miranda as subracially motivated at all- just rabid racists towards the other "bad" elves. And by that I figured all elves that didn't come across the Solnor in a boat would probably be fair game unless Ye'Cind reigned in the Elvanian Stormtroopers. 

Kalanyr, of course, will choose to play them in any way he'd like. They'd already changed substantially by the time I added Lynn to the holdings (because otherwise the Lynndites would all be working in camps planting trees and exalting the greatness of the elves, until they starved to death and returned vital nutrients to the trees)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah, the faerie elf is a subtype of grey elf based on eye and hair colour (its mentioned in the 2e Monster Manual).  

I'll probably be somewhat less xenophobic I think, given the outsider influence.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

I have made all the requested changes in the roster.

  James, is Aquaria now Aestia?  
  Would you look at your roster, and tell me if I got it right?

  Creamsteak, how many posts will you allow this thread to go for before you close it?  I know 500 is the usual limit, but some threads don't make it that far.
  I need this information in advance, so I can transfer the Megapost over while this thread is still open (transferring it after the thread is closed is much more work.)

  EDIT:  Kalanyr, can you put Queen Morwel up so I can recopy her to your roster?  (sorry about that)  
  EDIT:  Ok, got it.

  EDIT:  

  William, I have put your information on Hempmonaland in the Megapost.
  There will be an IC reaction from Eclavdra and the drow to that speech of Al'Akbars'.  I just haven't decided what it will be.  But one can't veritably verbally nuke the Queen of the Drow without something happening as a result.  

  -

  The drow send a psionic message, offering a Non-Aggression Pact to the Illithid.
  The drow inform everyone else that the Illithid have categorically rejected the TEC Pact.

  The drow state they are willing to accept Aerdis' (Knight Otu) proposal of a Grand Alliance.
  The drow ask Iuz (Rikandur) and the Wolf (Paxus) if they are interested in joining the Grand Alliance, since they have already signed the TEC Pact.

  The drow maintain the TEC Pact offer to the Vampires (Melkor), the Psionics (Nac Mac Feegle), the Tharquish Empire (Uvenelei), Suhfang (Album X), and Acererak (Devilish)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 2, 2005)

OOC - Edena, my prefered PC is Queen Morwel but we shall see which way Serpenteye rules before I finalize it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 2, 2005)

Morwel, Queen of the Eladrin, Demipower of the Eladrin, Chaotic Good (pending Serpenteye's approval).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

I have confirmed a new player.
  I request Serpenteye hold open registration until that player posts.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 2, 2005)

And now its my turn to post really long sblocky diplomatic posts. All posts are public unless otherwise noted. Entries are strictly by alphabetical order and indicate no favouritism.

Airwhale/Zelda (PC Unknown, Power: Greyspace Triple Alliance)
[sblock]An old elf with a small escort bearing various gifts approaches one of the Triple Alliances allied ports on Oerth, and asks the appropriate authorities if an audience with the leaders of the Triple Alliance or one of their delegates would be possible regarding a possible non-aggression pact or alliance with the peoples of Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria.[/sblock]

Azmodean (PC N'Grath, Power: Emerald Order)
[sblock] A Nymph (properly clothed to protect others from harm) approaches a representative of the Emerald Empire and asks for an audience with N'Grath or a spokesperson regarding a non-agression pact or alliance with Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria.[/sblock]

Bugbear (PC King Seth Rhynnon, Power: Greater Nyrond)
[sblock] A half-elven emissary and escort is sent to King Rhynnon's palace, and asks for an audience with the King regarding a non-aggression pact or alliance with Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria.  The half-elf and his escort will wait until the King returns.
[/sblock]

Elluvan (PC King Arden Leonson, Power: The League of Athyr)
[sblock] An elven ambassador claiming to represent the peoples Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria, enters into the League of Athyr and seeks an audience with King Arden Leonson or a representative of his with regard to a non-agression pact or possible alliance. [/sblock]

Festy Dog (PC Unknown, Power: Guardinals)
(PRIVATE)
[sblock]An eladrin secretly approaches the guardinal to discuss a continuation of the alliance the celestials of the Upper Planes have long since shared.[/sblock]

James Heard (PC Unknown Power: Polaria)
[sblock] Would it be possible for Morwel or YeCind to trace Myrlund or Zagyg to Polaria ? If so an elven emmisary (actually an eladrin) claiming to be from YeCind asks for an audience with Aestem Raudex Merlend with regard to an alliance for the wellbeing of Oerth and possibly other matters. 

If not an elven emmissary from Miranda still requests an audience with the ruler of Aestia with regards to a non-aggression pact or possible alliance with the peoples of Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria.[/sblock]

Nac Mac Feegle (PC Sephir Power: Kabalim)
[sblock] An ambassador claiming to be from the lands of the far west, representing a loose alliance of elves, titans and others enters the Iron League and states that he represents these people of the Miranda alliance in desiring to open diplomatic relationships with the people of the Iron League and their allies. [/sblock]

Radiant (PC: Sanakan Power: Sikari/Celstial Imperium)
[sblock](I assume I have an ambassador in the Celestial Imperium already due to the trade relationship). The ambassador will continue to serve appropriate functions and attempt to maintain a trade relationship. (If my assumption is incorrect please let me know)[/sblock]

Thomas Hobbes (PC: Unknown Power: Aliador)
[sblock] Considering the formerly hostile attitude of the Miranda elves I'll save a formal approach until I'm sure you've actually returned.[/sblock]

Venus (PC: Ogrim Scarseer Power: Orcreich & The Khanate)
[sblock] A dwarven ambassador enters into the lands of the Orcreich and requests an audience with the King Scarseer or a representative with regard to opening diplomatic relationships with far western Miranda Alliance[/sblock]

William Ronald (PC: Al'Akbar Power: The Baklunish)
(PRIVATE unless William decides otherwise)
[sblock]Morwel accepts Azor'alq and his ambassadors request for an audience, and sees to it they are given comfortable and well-appointed rooms within her Court. After examing the missives Morwel agrees to Al'Akbar's proposals. And an ambassadorial group consisting of a ghaele eladrin, several Miranda elves and a dream dwarf from Gigantea and an arctic dwarf from Polaria will set up an embassy, they will carry gifts of ancient books, elven poetry, and rare celestial metals in return as gifts. (OOC- I'll write a more appropriate in character response tomorrow William I'm dead tired at the moment) [/sblock]

Xael (PC: Mordekainen Power: The Circle of Eight)
[sblock]An ancient appearing elven wizard enters into the lands held by the Circle of Eight and requests an audience on behalf of Miranda, Gigantea and Polaria. [/sblock]

(I'm waiting for more information on the following powers before I attempt diplomacy:
Album Cover X (Ta Neteru ), Sollir (Lynn),  Dralonxitz (Unknown Power))

Edit- If you're a good power and I've missed approaching you my apologies I should have. I'm willing to consider approaches from other powers but will not approach them.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 2, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Rikandur, don't worry.  I missed a post by the Wanderer in the IR, because Archcleric Hazen was busy. I invited the ambassador back, and I imagine the succubus is trying to figure out why she is still alive.  She expected to find a man and ran into a demigod. I figure that Al'Akbar is much more patient than Iuz as he is at least five times older. (I don't think Iuz has even hit age 160 yet.)  Also, I don't know if many people have looked at NPCs.  I presume you have the old TSR supplement Iuz the Evil but many people may want to know about name NPCs in their area for their characters to intereact with or to send to others as representatives. I did compile a list from the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer and will attach it as Nobles and Notables of the Flanaess.  People, consider these name NPCs you can interact with. All but one or two are from the book, although I did create one in an area that probably gives Iuz a laugh -- the Grand Theocracy of Dimre. He has to consider it almost like a comedy network as you have a renegade cult of Pholtus in a mutual defense pact with Iuz. Might be good propaganda for Iuz to use against the Theocracy -- look, they worship Pholtus and live in peace with me. Why can't you?  (By the way, Rikandur, would you like some information on Tuerny the Merciless? I can e-mail it to you.  At least he fits in as another person for Iuz to have around as on the team. Hey, he's worked with Iggwilv, so he has to be competent.  Iuz's mom is not exactly  tolerant of incompetence -- however, I understand she makes great cookies. Just don't ask about the ingredients!  )




Yes I would love to have info about this mysterious lackey of Iuz's momma. 

And I could share this secret with You, none ever complains about Iggwilv's cookies, even in their thoughts. Who wold dare ? And Iuz prefer ogrish kitchen, they make good bread.   

Ups ... Cultists of Phlotus allied with Iuz ?! It's scary madness ... Iuz avoid these folks with big circle. Uncontrolled fantatism give him shiver.   

Ok, I'm not worried but just a little bit cranky.  

Here is situation, Succubus surviwed because in rare fit of reason Iuz saw that all fault were on Al'Akbar and his shoddy inteligence network. Some members of Boneshadow, a new one to be honest ... orginal ones are simply too old or too dead, paid the _price of failure_. So since Iuz have his attention occupied ... he forgot about punishing Bruha. And she thinks that what saved her life was ... her natural cuteness and her skill with enveloping men around her little finger. She will learn the truth hard way, someday.  

Official, Public Ambassador of Iuz's Empire is waiting at the gates, speaking about best ways of skinning humans with his orc and gnoll crew, priesstes acompanying them is qiuet and don't involwe in the discussion. I bet that guards are very nervous ... And if someone among them is educated he might even know extact species of Iuz's emissaries ... except weiled woman, who show unusual modesty for unfatihful. If they are typical common soldiers they might be suposing that these guys are all demons and orcs. Gnolls aren't so common that everybody would know them. 

Ripp's situation is tenous, and potentially deadly ... he's slowly starting to regret his promotion. From one side, Iuz might blame him for failure. And _price_ isn't too nice.
From other side, hostile demigod of "stubborn foolishness" ... his reaction even less predictible than Iuz's. From demon point of view, Iuz is normal and reasonable ... if temperamental, Al'Akbar is all but sane.  

Ripp himself is callous, and unusually calculating for medium rank demon, he considers effects of his actions and if he could achieve his goals, he would even help old lady to walk trough the street ... robbing himself of pleasure of observation of old hag's demise under the hooves of the horse who's rider ignored  passing by people. 

His most important order is to establish Embassy in Ekbir, and show his grotesque face to Al'Akbar ... so he might regret that he kicked out much more pleasant emissary. 
With report of sucess he may surviwe prolonged time of performing his next order.    

Hope It will help You write his reactions properly. He is all Yours now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

TO KALANYR

  Eclavdra has a message for the elves, and it goes something like this:

  Suppose you were in a position to dictate the fate of the drow.
  What fate would the elves and faerie bequeath to my people, the drow?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy New Year to all! After a couple of days with the family I finally found time to respond to everything up to now, so here we go:


WILLIAM:

[SBLOCK]







			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Al'Akbar smiles, and turns towards King Ogrim Scarseer.  There is a warm and welcoming expression on his face as he regards the king.
> 
> "Welcome to Ekbir and the Baklunish Empire, King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich and the Khanates!  May you and your people be blessed with this day.  There is time for you to see the city. King Seth Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond should arrive soon.  I suspect that although we three are here for the meeting, others may wish to talk to us. Perhaps we can evaluate their requests on an individual matter, and perhaps include some of them in our discussions."
> 
> ...



[/SBLOCK]

“Thank you for your kind welcome, Al’Akbar. With you as an ally, we are sure to have at least one good friend in time of peril, and are sure to be one if such times are bestowed on the Baklunish Empire.”




BUGBEAR & WILLIAM:

[SBLOCK]







			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> I thank you for allowing me and my companions to visit your fair city. Allow me to introduce my companions.
> These are my companions Munin and Ulhro (gesturing to the Talking Raven and the Gigantic wolf). Also with me are Ulris Trainbottom and Mertwin Goethe, who shall head my embassy here in Ekbir. And these two are Shaunte Kreppe and Albert Dreise, who, I hope will head my embassy to the Orcreich.
> Since this is the first time I have had the honor of meeting with King Scarseer, allow me to present the Orcreich with these gifts. (two ponies laden with treasure are brought forward.) Also allow me to personally present king Scarseer with this, the Double-Axe "Bloodmourn", formally the weapon of an orcish paladin with whom I fought alongside in the Shield Lands. He was a noble and fierce warrior and I have held Bloodmourn for fifteen years, waiting to find someone who was worthy to wield it. (Bloodmourn is a +4 Evil-bane Orcish double Axe)
> And to the Caliph Xargun, I present these Gifts. (The other two treasure laden Ponies are brought forward)
> ...






			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Do you think we can do this on the boards without sblocks, because everyone seems to think they can chime in at anytime for private negotiations. Perhaps we can take this off the boards and come back with a public statement.



[/SBLOCK]

“It is an honor to meet you, King Ryhnnon. I have heard many tales about you, as well as the empire of Greater Nyrond. By the words of these tales you are truly a magnificent man, both kind and strong, determined, generous and wise. If such words are the right description, the foundation for a healthy relation between the Reich and Greater Nyrond has been made.“

Thank you for your gifts, very generous of you.

“Let us take our conversation into a more suitable place. One where the walls do not have ears.”

[SBLOCK]Yes, I think it is better to continue this via email. Expect a reply from Ogrim Scarseer soon.[/SBLOCK]



GUILT PUPPY:

[SBLOCK]


			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Because, out of dissatisfaction with the terms of Nyrond's Apocalypse Pact, the Scarlet Brotherhood would like to invite delegates from the following powers to Kro Kerlep to discuss the terms of an alternative agreement, to be known as the Apocalypse Accord:
> 
> - The Bakluni Empire
> - The Collective Overminds
> ...




Upon hearing of this ‘Accord’, yet not being invited, King Ogrim Scarseer sends word to the Scarlet Brotherhoord.
“I, King Ogrim Scarseer, King of the Orcreich and Khanates, Leader of the Orcish Arcane Order, have been attended to the existence of your Apocalypse Accord. The exclusion of my Kingdom from this accord has not been taken lightly, not by me nor by my councillors. Actions like these are the ones that have unleashed wars, and I certainly hope the Brotherhood will fix this error in judgement. 
If not, do not come crawling to the Reich once your enemies are at your borders, for the Reich does not forget who insults them.”
[/SBLOCK]


EDENA_OF_NEITH:



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The drow offer the TEC Pact.



[SBLOCK]
Ogrim Scarseer replies to Eclavdra:
“Eclavdra, Queen of Drow, I am delighted to have the honor to hear from you. Inviting Orcreich to the Treaty of Erelhi-Cinlu is showing your intelligence and awareness of the power of the Reich. Therefore, I must compliment you.”

”I am happy to inform you that the Orcreich is willing to join in the Pact, for now. I do insist on an evaluation of the Pact after every three months, and the possibility to end our participation in the Pact at any given time without consequences, if any situation occurs that requires us to do so. This of course, is only to assure the safety of our people, as dealing with certain leaders whom I do not know personally might turn out to be a liability rather than a positive development. To prevent such liabilities, this option should be acceptable.”

“If these additions are agreeable, I will sign the treaty on behalf of the Orcreich and the Khanates.”
[/SBLOCK]


KALANYR:

[SBLOCK]


			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> A dwarven ambassador enters into the lands of the Orcreich and requests an audience with the King Scarseer or a representative with regard to opening diplomatic relationships with far western Miranda Alliance




The ambassador from the Miranda Alliance is welcomed into the Ura’Tar, the audience room, where he is greeted by the Khanate Council. 
”We, the Council of the Reich, have taken it upon us to welcome you to Orcreich, ambassador. We are sorry to inform you that the King, the wise Ogrim Scarseer, is not available at this time, as he is in Ekbir for further diplomatic engagements. We hope you understand that he is unable to receive you, and that we, the Council, will do so. Please, make yourself comfortable and state your business. We are listening.”
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2005)

Azmodean, Dralonxitz, Kalanyr, Sollir and Uvenelei welcome to the 5th IR.  I've just closed recruitment for turn one, but you are all in from the beginning. Your ICs and everyones PLs are coming right up, as soon as I've cought up with the thread.

---

Pre-game information:

War seems to be a thing of the past for most of the peoples of Oerth. For 20 years peace and growing prosperity have reigned across the face of the planet. Harvests have grown greater every year after the reorganization and invention forced by the destruction of the Greyhawk wars. The climate has been mild and disease infrequent. The population has boomed, from the deepest caves of the Hellfurnaces to the farmlands of the Great Kingdom, from the jungles and swamps of Hepmonaland to the rich plains of the rejuvenated Bakluni Empire. The cities have grown, both in size and beauty, and a renaissance of art and music has spread from the courts of Celene and the great merchant-houses of Greyhawk. Across the Flannaes, across all of Oerth, people sing the praize of the Gods in ever more beautiful and elaborate cathedrals and temples. It seems a new age is about to dawn, an age of peace and reason. For the first time the vast masses of the common people of Oerth begin to have hope for the future, hope that their lives and the lives of their children are going to improve. All is not well, most people still live in great poverty, toiling away their lives in the service of their lords and masters, but there's a growing feeling that it's becoming better. 

Even in the realms ruled by evil, even the dark and hidden realms were the people are enslaved and enthralled and lack even a mind of their own, an opressive peace has spread. The savage humanoid tribes of the flannaes, the chaotic cities of the Drow and the tyrannical but schismatic empire of Iuz have grown ever more consolidated, stabile and opressive. Hidden empires plot new sinister schemes emboldened by their growing strength. Chaos is on the decline, but evil still flourishes.

Chaos is rising. Not on Oerth, not yet, though signs of conflict are once again beginning to show to those wise enough to look. Chaos is rising, that is all the seers can agree on when the leaves turn yellow and red across the Flannaes, not here, that's what frightens them most, but in the Multiverse as a whole. While the people of the Flannaes celebrates the autumn equinox the wise and powerful grow increasingly concerned as they try to understand what seems just beyond their grasp. Something stirrs in the Abyss, and the Gods grow silent and distracted.

There is a tension in the air, a stifling calm, as the Multiverse holds its breath.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

The drow offer the TEC Pact to the Empire of Lynn (Sollirs' power.)

  The drow muse over King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich's terms for signing the TEC Pact.
  He will sign, if he has an Opt-Out Clause every 3 months?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

TO SERPENTEYE

  Serpenteye, I have a sure committment from a player that e-mailed me last night.
  Could you please allow this player in for Turn 1?  (I assure you, THIS player would be good for the IR.)
  This player just hasn't had a chance to publicly post to this thread, announcing joining in.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 2, 2005)

EDENA:

[SBLOCK]


> The drow muse over King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich's terms for signing the TEC Pact.
> He will sign, if he has an Opt-Out Clause every 3 months?




Yes, that is what it comes down to.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Very well.
> 
> Knowing Rhynnon's distaste for fiends, the Wolf God's ambassador to Nyrond is an ogre mage, escorted by a token handful of hobgoblin soldiers. All maintain the strictest level of courtesy at all times, despite the discomfort it evidently causes.
> 
> ...



(An elderly human aproaches the the Ogre Mage.)

I am Lord Dihconwy Mthar, Royal Seneschal of Nyrond. I am sorry, but the King is not availible at this time. He has gone on a matter of diplomacy and may be gone foe as long as a week. If you wish you may give your message to me or you may wait in the garden...Oh, I supose that won't do will it. In anycase, I shall make arrangments for your lodgeing if you should so wish.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Bugbear (PC King Seth Rhynnon, Power: Greater Nyrond)
> [sblock] A half-elven emissary and escort is sent to King Rhynnon's palace, and asks for an audience with the King regarding a non-aggression pact or alliance with Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria. The half-elf and his escort will wait until the King returns.
> [/sblock]



(An elderly human aproaches the Half-elf.)

I am Lord Dihconwy Mthar, Royal Seneschal of Nyrond. I am sorry, but the King is not availible at this time. He has gone on a matter of diplomacy and may be gone for as long as a week. If you wish you may give your message to me or I can make arrangements should you choose to wait.

(As the Seneschal walks away, you can hear him mumbling under his breath)

...Years without anyone paying any attention to us...Everyone showing up all at once...I'm getting to old for this...I hate stairs...


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Ok, Bugbear, returning to topic I think that Iuz will send emissary to King Rhynnon. A Quasit. What would You say ?



Iuz may send whomever or whatever he wishs of course. But I reccomend that your demonling delivers his message and leaves without waiting for Rhynnon's return from Ekbir.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

The drow accept King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreichs' terms.

  The following powers have signed the TEC Pact:

  The Queendom of Eclavdor (the Drow) (Edena_of_Neith)
  The Empire of Iuz (Rikandur)
  The Wolf God and his people (Paxus)
  Orcreich, Greater Khanate, Lesser Khanate (Venus)

  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi has not signed, but has instead offered a Grand Alliance.
  The drow are willing to join this Grand Alliance.  They are waiting for others to respond.

  The TEC Pact offer remains in force for the powers run by:

  Album X
  Devilish
  Guilt Puppy
  Knight Otu (Aerdi)
  Melkor
  Nac Mac Feegle
  Sollir
  Uvenelei

  The drow maintain their offer of a Pact of Non-Aggression to the Illithid (Creamsteak.)

  The drow maintain their Pact of Non-Aggression with Nyrond (Bugbear.)


----------



## James Heard (Jan 2, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> James, is Aquaria now Aestia?
> Would you look at your roster, and tell me if I got it right?



Aestia is a nation that covers some of what outside visitors might deem "aquaria" and Polaria. We're the eastern part of that finger of land stretching from the Polaria and that icy continent as well. Parts of the finger are not under our control, as they are huge swamps and enormous mountain ranges that are part of the fault line that lines up across the Solnor for the rest of "aquaria" and up into Hyperboria. Eventually the same fault turns southward again and divides the Celestial Empire from Miranda. My powers actually lay claim to the islands that sit in the middle of the Solnor, but they don't actually have any control over them. They're part of the "Wind Duke" titles. They should be open for another power to lay claim to them though, because the claim is no more proper than when we say that we sit upon the "Malachite Throne." Aestia does indeed have a throne of malachite, but it's not the same thing nor does it imply the same function - they just remember that possessing a malachite throne was important to their ancestors, just like once they held those northern land masses.

I'll have a revised powers list to post probably by the end of the day.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 2, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> James Heard (PC Ygravene Xagy (Zagyg) (Last name first in Aestia) Power: Aestia)
> [sblock] Would it be possible for Morwel or YeCind to trace Myrlund or Zagyg to Polaria ? If so an elven emmisary (actually an eladrin) claiming to be from YeCind asks for an audience with Aestem Raudex Merlend with regard to an alliance for the wellbeing of Oerth and possibly other matters.
> 
> If not an elven emmissary from Miranda still requests an audience with the ruler of Aestia with regards to a non-aggression pact or possible alliance with the peoples of Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria.[/sblock]



Reply to first paragraph (Public):
[sblock]
I'm absolutely not sure if Ye'Cind could trace either demipower to Aestia. Neither has any overlap with his portfolio, but Ye'Cind should have access to seers and such from Miranda that could figure such things out I suppose given enough interest and time. As for the interest bit, we're about as far away from you as you can get. Btw: Aestem Raudex is a title, for clarity's sake. It's sort of like saying head general and admiral I guess. Literally it means "Steel of the Aesti." Now, no more of me rambling on thinking of things I need/could put into my information for the megapost 
 
[/sblock]
Actual reply to proposal:
[sblock]
Seven replies come back, in different handwriting and languages (at least one that you've never seen before, and another that actually defies magical interrogation as a language but proves to be a horrific piece of trombone music) inviting emissaries to variously come and make themselves welcome as the guests of Overking Ygravene, House Gelfen, the Jelling International Boys Choir for Girls, and the New Roland Academy of Scientific Research on Rare Oddities (with the rather frightening suggestion to "bring spare elves"). Two come back telling you to stay away at all costs. There is also a bill for several million Crowns in back taxes from the Aestian Tax Corps, and a declaration of war from a yachting club in a place called Vils. There are also some excellent muffins from someone named Askala. They've got nuts in them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Since Venuz caught me in the chat room I decide I'd join this if it was okay with Serpenteye.
> 
> I'm interesting in playing a group of eladrin.




It's ok with me . Welcome Kalanyr!

Outsiders have a rather limited presence on Oerth in official canon, and though their role is turning out to be quite a bit greater in the IR no faction can consist primarily of outsiders. Similarily; no new faction (see the "Ethergaunt war") can have all of its power based on PLs as opposed to having a balance between IC and PL.

You can have Eladrin in your faction, but you need additional territories.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Okay this is a preliminary Sblock for me subject to SE's approval:




You could inherit James' old faction with a few customizations, that's ok. 




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> And I do have one question why does Alien give an infiltration bonus? Wouldn't alien creatures have a hard time infiltrating but be very difficult to infiltrate ?




Their bonus is only defensive. Their psychology and society is what makes them more difficult to infiltrate, but at the same time they have generally a better understanding of the "lesser races" , the vast majority of civilizations, than vice versa. Illithids are used to playing with the minds of humanoids, and Illithids are the archetypal Alien species.




			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Yup, you can safely count me amoung these warmongers.
> 
> The factions I happen to be after include the Guardinals first and foremost, Zippon and its dominion, Zindia, and possibly even the demigod Hachiman.
> 
> ...




Welcome . 

You can't have a huge amount of Outsiders (though you can have some). Nippon, the Dominion and Zindia are yours as is the Demigod. 



			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> Greetings all, I'm looking into joining your little soiree here, and just a few questions.  Are there any guidelines for how much territory one can claim?  Are there any guidelines for what kind of standing army one can have at the beggining of turn one?




Not too much or too little . The one rule is that you cannot have a faction that's primarily based on PLs. You need to have substantial territories.



			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> That having been said, We would like to lay a claim to semeast to start, and We assert it is chock full of "wild" beings of all sorts.  (Our take on building a faction is one can treat it like a deific portfolio, so that's the way We're going, with a CG "savage" god.)  Our armies would include barbarians, druids, rangers, lyncanthropes, treants (or are they LG, can't remember) and other CG beasties TBA.  Edit: it seems that Dwarves are underrepresented, so that would be a good choice for the primary race.




Good choice. 



			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> This is assuming that there is still a shortage of good aligned players, if not We can go with a more elite (epic even?) evil force primarily composed of arcane spellcasters, undead, and constructs.  Of course this would require Us to inhabit a more "civilized" area, which We would have to determine at that point.




Either one is good, just keep in mind that your faction can not be all army and no land.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> We have a Nuclear Standoff already, and the game hasn't started yet:  much less does anyone yet have 10th level magic or 1945 technology.
> 
> The problem is that 9th level spell from the Book of Vile Damnation.
> It requires an artifact to cast, but it destroys an area equal to 10 miles in radius per level of the caster.
> So, if my caster is 40th level or the equivalent (likely in an IR) she destroys an area 800 miles across with this spell by sacrificing one artifact.




That spell has never been used in the recorded history of Oerth. Nobody knows just what its going to do to its caster. I'm implying that the consequences are going to be extremely severe and unpredictable.

Your Player Characters can die in this IR. They can die irreversibly, and you never know how the dice are going to fall. The spell is only really useful as a suicide-spell.

There is another spells iIrc, slightly less overpowered, in the Book of Exalted Deeds that can be used in a similar way, though that spell only sacrifices the caster. I'm going to rule that the more powerful the character that sacrifices itself the more powerful the effect of the spell will be. That spell is also unpredictable, and the caster may not be resurrectable even by High Magic.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> If nothing else is clear, I'm obsessive compulsive about saving things I've created. Here's the map too. Good gaming!




Thanks 




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I have problems seeing the ruler of a planar race bowing to a demigod to be honest, though this is the way 3rd Edition went, in 1e they were usually roughly lesser powers. [joke]My hat of massive retconning knoweth no limits[/joke].  Still I'll go with whatever Serpenteye decides. I'll probably relinquish YeCind if Morwel is accepted as a demipower simply because 2 demigods is probably 1 to many for a single faction.




Morwel is indeed accepted as a Demipower.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> My point concerning the 9th level spell was this:
> The Baklunish Empire and League of Athyr are reduced to ashes.  (That much fire pouring from the sky produces a massive firestorm, folks, with sucks the oxygen out of stone houses and even underground shelters, axphixiating those within.  And the intense heat of the fire produces radiant heat that fries creatures within stone shelters at the surface, and even fries people in underground shelters.  Only beings deep underground, or in deep shelters, survive.)
> The third spell produces a massive underground fire that scours endless thousands of miles of the Underdark, sweeping the tunnels, caves, and caverns free of all beings over hundreds of thousand of cubic miles.  The Illithid, and everything else around, all perish.  The Aboleth perish as their lakes boil in the intense heat.
> 
> ...




The spell is nasty, true, but not nearly that strong. The area of effect (and it cannot be widened ) is far smaller than either the League of Athyr or the Baklunish Empire and it's rather useless underground (iIrc it cannot ignore line of effect). Since the duration of the spell (also iIrc) is instantaneous and it has a rather low damage it will not cause much more lingering damage than a Fireball. Oxygen will be consumed, true, but since the area of effect is "flat" (iIrc, and if not I rule it thus) but shapable in the vertical dimension the area will soon be flooded with oxygen from above. You cannot kill the IR with this spell, but it is a powerful deterrant.





			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> This grim scenario is what I call the Suicide Scenario, or the I'll Take You With Me scenario.
> It isn't my idea of fun, for the record.
> But it IS what Eclavdra would do, if the drow were being crushed.
> For that matter, it is what Iuz would do.
> ...




I will not hesitate (much) killing your Characters, so to lessen the lethality of the game deterent-spells like these might help you save yourself from each-others. Other factions will hesitate to wipe you out, reduce you to such a state of desperation that you choose to risk killing your character to punish them. This, more than anything else, is what will keep factions from being utterly wiped out. 
 The balance of terror during the Cold War was a good thing. Imagine if only one side had had nuclear weapons. Would they have been so hesitant to use them then?




			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> Would it be ok for me to claim some existing infiltration in several areas instead of claiming the entire area?  The targets would be the Red Kingdom, Ishtarland, and the tarquis dominions.  It seems to me that claiming any of these areas individually would put me "over the top" in power.
> 
> How is this for the entry concerning Seamest?
> - The Barbarian Seameast - this represents an enormous force of good aligned dwarves(60%), humans(10%), lycanthropes(5%), and other nature-aligned  creatures(15%).
> ...




Infiltration is good.

Hmm... If it wasn't profitable (in the short term at least) to pollute noone would do it in the real world. Environmentally friendly alternatives are usually more expensive.

I'll make an addition to the rules about technology. Usually it costs 50 ppts to advance one level in the technological arms race, but that implies using diabolical polluting technology. If you want non-diabolic technology (the devils are the main source of new tech on Oerth, they have a head-start in the industrial revolution and are giving their schematics to you for mysterious reasons) it will cost you another 10 points to advance one level and if you want to use non-polluting technology it will also cost you 10 points. You have the option of using either diabolic polluting technology or diabolic clean technology or non-diabolic clean technology.
I will keep a record on what kind of tehnology you use.

This might seem like it's an advantage for the evil factions, and it very well might be, but a conscience doesn't come cheap. Those who choose to trust the devils deserve a little reward, I'd say  . 



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Festy: Welcome aboard!
> 
> James: Welcome back!
> 
> ...




Thanks muchly 

Don't worry about the Flannaes-territories on that map. We already have a map for them and they can safely be ignored.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> My faction is also concerned with this question, destruction of the environment is not acceptable to us either.




Worry not, young idealist, there is another way. A safer, cleaner way.




			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Id like to join in this, my first IR.  Im still reading the rules, but if its still open, count me in.




Welcome 




			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> Hey everybody. For those new to the 5th IR, I was in the 3rd, and now Edena's roped me back into this one. I don't know what faction I want to play, and I haven't read the whole thread yet, so I'm just saying hi for now.




Hi. Welcome in . There's always room for the inventor of the Groundpounder. 




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hey, I've been watching on this for a while but didn't want to post due to my lack of response for a previous game I've offered to run for SE (I felt it'd be awfully rude to ask to be included in one of his without being able to reciprocate, especially since I offered mine first).  But I'm back ( I think ), and ready for some PBP games and able to run that solo game if SE still wants, and in addition it looks like I'll be playing in this IR if SE allows.
> 
> If that's okay then, I'd like to claim the Empire of Lynn.  I have an idea for my PC already and I will be posting that soon (although I will be busy with new years)




Don't worry. You're welcome . 

I admit I was acting like a brat during the preparations for that game, so I imagine it wasn't a very appealing thought to play a solo game with me at that time. No matter, it's all water under the bridge and I have no hard feelings for anyone .

I believe Lynn was already claimed by Kalanyr (?), but if not you can have it.


----------



## azmodean (Jan 2, 2005)

Edena, sorry about that math error.  Since I have a mistake to correct anyway, I'd like to make a minor change to the listing.  
"this represents a large force of good aligned dwarves (25%), an enormous force of awakened animals(25%), a very large force of Treants (20%), sizeable forces of humans (10%), sizeable forces of lycanthropes (5%), and large forces of other nature-aligned creatures(15%)  
Also, N'grath is a Treant Druid 20/warshaper 5
I'd like to thank you for your patience with my quibbling changes, I'm trying to make changes all at once to make your work easier.

To Kalanyr/his representative:
[sblock]


			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> A Nymph (properly clothed to protect others from harm) approaches a representative of the Emerald Empire and asks for an audience with N'Grath or a spokesperson regarding a non-agression pact or alliance with Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria.




(OOC: I'll assume for the moment that the mention of an "Emerald Empire" was a typo)
Representative of Emerald Order(let's say male wizard, impressed by the Nypmh's er, attributes despite her concealment): "Ceartanly my dear, the Kingdom of Miranda and its allies are considered friends by N'grath, despite having no formal agreements as of yet.  If you don't mind, I can take us to N'grath's abode directly."  
If the Nymph accepts, the wizard teleports them directly to a forest (in Barundi, though the Nymph has no way I am aware of to know that).  They arrive in a clearing(about 100' across), almost completely overshadowed by huge trees(it is quite chilly in the shade).  One side of the clearing is a tangle of trees and other vegetation entwined in a mass so thick as to be obviously manipulated my magic or some other means.
The wizard, somewhat self-importantly, states, "Here is the abode of our leader, N'grath", and leads the Nymph toward the twisted wall of trees(all of the vegetation is living).  As they approach, the trees and vines in front of them untangles itself and creates a path through the mass of vegetation.  As he leads her through the path which opens in front of them and closes behind, the wizard attempts to make small talk.  Eventually the path opens up into a clearing, open to the sky at the top, with a single large tree in the center (about 30' tall).  The wizard clears his throat and says, "Well it was um, nice traveling with you, please stay here, it will be but a moment and N'grath will speak with you.", with that the wizard re-enters the tangle of vegetation, which closes behind him in a moment.
Only a few moments later, the tree shivers a bit and twists back and forth, much like a person waking up.  Gashes open up in the trunk of the tree in a rough approximation of a face, and the tree speaks, "Greetings, little one, and welcome to the home of N'grath."  After the Nymph relays her message, N'grath continues, "We had hoped that Queen Morwel would be interested in an alliance of some sort, it seems Our messenger has not arrived in Miranda as of yet."  (OOC: I was not sure wether to address the message to Morwel or Ye'Cind)  "We are indeed interested in an alliance with Miranda and her allies, Our patience with those who would harm the environs of Oreth has run out, and we intend to act, forcefully if necessary, to instill a sense of respect for nature in the inhabitants of Oreth."  After a pause, N'grath continues, "Mind you, We have not completely lost Our reason, we can still discern those who wish to avoid conflict from those who are causing the problem.  So, what are Queen Morwel's terms?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

Np, Azmodean.  I pasted your new template in.

  Serpenteye has ruled Apocalypse from the Sky can be used, although with suicidal consequences.
  Read his post above carefully:  this ruling affects us all.
  Also note that there is, apparently, a good aligned version of AFTS that does massive damage ... so the good aligned powers can now be in the nuclear standoff.

  Also, Serpenteye has made a ruling concerning the costs in the Technological Arms Race that crucially affects certain powers:  have a look above!

  Dralonxitz?  This is the 5th IR, calling Dralonxitz.  Where are you, Dralonxitz?

  EDIT:  Serpenteye, I am almost certain Kalanyr did not claim Lynn.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 2, 2005)

OOC - I'll post properly IC in a few hours have a long journey to make. Just a note that I don't currently hold Lynn its one of the territories I relinquished. And thanks Serpenteye (do you object to me having Morwel and YeCind ? I can relinquish YeCind if you think 2 demipowers are too many.). The roster I'm working with is on the front page thanks to Edena.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

TO KALANYR

  IC, somehow this message gets through to Queen Xins' advisors.
  I don't know how, but it does, and it's from Eclavdra:

  If you, the Elves, had complete control over us, and the Elves dictated our fate ...
  What fate would you bequeath to the Drow?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> If we do get James' map up and colored, it will seem that there is unfairness:  there will be all these big powers in the west and central areas, and little powers in the east.
> But that's deceptive:  size doesn't count, IC/PL counts.
> Or, as once said:  'Judge me by my size?  As well you should not!  For my ally is the Force, and a powerful ally it is.'




Size matters... Big territories are safer from spells of mass-destruction than smaller more densely populated territories and they take longer to travel trough which also makes them harder to conquer and/or defend.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Anybody object if I claim Meepo the Kobold and Iyov the Beholder. Perhaps their goblin friend as well.
> 
> Source: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20041225x
> 
> ...




No objections.



			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> Ok, I've read more of the rules and the thread now, and I'm laying claim to any and all barbarian tribes of Lynn and the Tharquish Empire, if that's ok with Sollir.
> 
> edit: Were I to claim Zagyg the Mad also, I'd start this IR with most of what I had in the 3rd. Seems a bit like fate...




You can have an Infiltrating precense in Lynn and the Tharquish Empire. Zagyg belongs to James Heard iIrc.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Contagion may or may not be a threatening issue, as I stated in my post about the effects of remove disease no longer being readily available, the diseases it creates may or may not be contagious. I will await Serpenteyes ruling on the matter.




Disease will become a concern, but (I made this ruling in a thread far away and long ago) diseases created by Contagion and similar spells will become "diluted" the further they spread. They are sustained by magical energy and with every new infection some of that energy is siphoned away to a new host, eventually the spell becomes so weak that the disease is no longer infectious.




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Cheers to You too Serpenteye, and minute of silence in respect of the all victims of tsunami and earthquake.
> 
> one minute later
> ...




...

I'm not really going to take the feats and skills of your characters into account in the IR. They are useful for role-playing and descriptive reasons but not for the game-mechanics. That said... sure you can.




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Actually I'm claiming Aquaria as well as Polaria, as a functional extension of the latter. I'm thinking that Aquaria will more or less be a sea power loosely based on the Balkan-Slav culture as an offshoot of the Aerdrians of the Great Kingdom - who also have a cultural and societal alliance with Polaria due to proximity. I've still got to transfer my notes from longhand. I've been distracted trying to remedy the map's ailments. If my daughter doesn't call me back before long I'm going to assume that my New Year's Eve will be spent quietly at home, so I may get a lot of work done (or I might get stinking drunk and pass out in my backyard).
> 
> Good Gaming!




Great to have you back, James 

Claims Granted.



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> Had to at least stop by and say hi .
> 
> Happy New Year's folks . . . except for the scumsucking elves, natch. Kill the daisy-munching bastards . . .




Hi  and Happy New Year.




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Hi all, I've been busy over here and just thought I'd drop another preview image (with color, because no one would enjoy the black and white version without the faction lines drawn in and it's nicer) of my Oerth map. I was kind of hoping I would get it done before William Ronald's posts so I could get his commentary - It still doesn't make much sense to me to have a full continental area between Miranda and the Flanaess, so I broke it up. "Aquaria" in this case is the series of islands stretching down from the far western edge of Hyperboria. I'm tentatively designating Anakeris as the Aussie looking continent off the Tharquish coast, and "my Aquaria" claimed is some large portion of the bit stretching off of Polaria - or perhaps you'd simply call it Polaria, but the climate is quite different. I'm still debating on if I'm going to dirty up the map with anymore islands than I already have, but there should be a substantial amount of them falling in line with the geography I suppose. The good news for me is that my current strategy for making these maps makes revisions really simply.  Anyways, I finished roughing in a coastal line and moving the continents to where they should (I hope) make a little more sense in the way they're packed around.




Pretty. 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I have confirmed a new player.
> I request Serpenteye hold open registration until that player posts.




If you confirmed the player before I opened reqruitment for T2 and closed it for T1 he's still eligible to join the game from the beginning .




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - I'll post properly IC in a few hours have a long journey to make. Just a note that I don't currently hold Lynn its one of the territories I relinquished. And thanks Serpenteye (do you object to me having Morwel and YeCind ? I can relinquish YeCind if you think 2 demipowers are too many.). The roster I'm working with is on the front page thanks to Edena.




Two demigods is one too many. Divinity is a rather big deal in the IR, having a deity boosts a faction considerably and giving you a reserve god would be a bit unfair to those who have no deity at all. Besides, deities generally dislike obeying beings of lesser or equal rank.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

Venus said:
			
		

> BUGBEAR & WILLIAM:
> 
> 
> “It is an honor to meet you, King Ryhnnon. I have heard many tales about you, as well as the empire of Greater Nyrond. By the words of these tales you are truly a magnificent man, both kind and strong, determined, generous and wise. If such words are the right description, the foundation for a healthy relation between the Reich and Greater Nyrond has been made.“
> ...




Now that negotiations with William and Venus have moved to E-mail I shall be able to return Rhynnon to Rel Mord to meet with the new emmisaries who have come to treat with him. I don't yet know how the Ekbir meeting will end as I have allready found faults in Al'Akbar's proposal. But rest assured we will let everyone know once the matter has been resolved. 

Azmodean, Paxus, and Kalanyr I shall have replies for you soon.


Knight OTU[sblock]I haven't forgoten that we need to speak. But since the Game will be starting soon, I'm afraid It won't be in Ekbir. I shall have a replie for you as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The ambassador presents with his credentials a missive from the Wolf God, asking that Rhynnon consider, if not the proposed Treaty of Erelhei-Cinlu, a seperately signed pact of the same terms between Nyrond and the Wolf God, and any other individuals (such as Eclavdra) in whom Rhynnon is willing to place his trust.




First, let me welcome the ambassador of the wolf god to Rel Mord. My Seneschal tells me that you and your guards have behaved in a civilized fashion during your stay in my city. This pleases me and helps your master's case that he does not seek to spread Anarchy across the land.

I wish to apologize for some of the harsh words I have said about your master. Many have tried to unite the wild humanoid tribes of the mountains in the past. Most of them have been madmen seeking to carve an empire from the flesh of surrounding nations. My statement was based on these past experiences. Hopefully you will prove me wrong. 

As to your masters request. I am still unsure about joining such large alliance and about some of it's members. However, I may consider a pact between my nation and the nation of the Wolf god, though. Before I can sign such a document, I must know more of the wolf gods intentions for his peoples and for the Flanaess.  Please, have a seat and some wine, and tell me of your master and his lands.

[would like to take this to e-mail, Paxus, to allow more freedom in our discussion? or we can keep it on the boards if you like, it's all the same to me ]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

(sighs, and says the following)

  If Thomas does not return, I think someone else should be allowed to play his power until he does return (if ever.)
  Thomas' power is a critical force right in the heart of the fight, as it were.

  I think it should go to either Nac Mac Feegle (Thomas is his friend) or to Anabstercorian (whose power is small currently, and since Anabstercorian is a wild card it would add unpredictability) or to Kalanyr (if you want a Grand Elven Player.)
  But it's up to you'all.
  In any case, I cannot play the elves.  Since I'm playing the drow, it's a conflict of interest.

  Obviously, I hope Thomas returns to play.  But my hope is beginning to dim, as the onset of the game looms and we hear nothing from him.

  Edena_of_Neith

  EDIT:  Since Kalanyr only has 143 IC, on an IC basis it would seem the claim should go to him.  And, Kalanyr is playing elves already, so it's a match.  But it's up to you'all.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Suhfang (all territories)  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE




Suhfang: 4,560,000 = 220 IC



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> AZMODEAN
> 
> POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:
> 
> ...




I'm sure pops and IC have been given. Azmodean will have an Infiltrating/Infiltrated status in these three territories if he does not wish to claim them entirely.





			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> FESTY DOG
> 
> POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:
> 
> The Guardinals:




N/A = N/A



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> JAMES HEARD: JOINT MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR
> 
> POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:
> 
> ...




Depends... James, how big would you guess the population of Aestia would be? I would probably set it higher than you'd feel comfortable with .





			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> KALANYR
> 
> The Eladrin: (population unknown yet) (IC unknown yet (I would recommend something low, the Eladrin would hold only the small astral demiplanes the Tulani possess which in total is probably in total only the size of a very small country and not particularly developable))
> 
> ...





The Eladrin: N/A = N/A
Gigantea/Jotnumheim: 960,000 = 47 IC
Hyperboria: 1,200,000 = 63 IC
Alliance of the Mare Mysticum:  850,000 = (I thought I did... If not, say...) 38 IC





			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> RADIANT
> The Claw Mercenary Company of the Sikari:  NO RULING BY SERPENTEYE




N/A = N/A



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Continent of Anakeris:  (preliminary claim by James)  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE ON IC
> Continent of Hyperboria:  (preliminary claim by Kalanyr)  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE ON IC
> Gigantea:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE  (preliminary claim by Kalanyr)
> Continent of Polaria:  NO RULING FROM SERPENTEYE
> ...




Continent of Polaria:  Thought I did... Must have disappeared during the time of troubles.
Continent of Aquarus:  Awaiting the Map... Would this be the Island-chain in the middle of the ocean east of the Flannaes?
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC
The Nation of Komal: 3,500,000 = 180 IC
Garrel Enkdal, City Of: 40,000 = 2 IC
Sable Forest: 10,000 = 0,3 
Spikey Forest: 12,000 = 0,4


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll update the roster, Serpenteye.

  EDIT:  I've updated the roster.  I gave Kalanyr back his original PL for the three distinctive parts of the Alliance of the Mare Mysticum, correcting an earlier mistake on my part.  I hope this is ok with you.  It bumped Kalanyr up 14 IC.

  EDIT:  You might check out the bottom of the Megapost.  I've given all the claimed countries to each player, leaving only the unclaimed countries (including the three Azmodean has partially infiltrated.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (sighs, and says the following)
> 
> If Thomas does not return, I think someone else should be allowed to play his power until he does return (if ever.)
> Thomas' power is a critical force right in the heart of the fight, as it were.
> ...




Think I'll leave it open for the time being. Thomas can always come back and there are other territories choosable for new players.

If you want to diplomatize NPC factions simply write a little sblock for me .


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> A half-elven emissary and escort is sent to King Rhynnon's palace, and asks for an audience with the King regarding a non-aggression pact or alliance with Miranda, Jotunheim and Polaria. The half-elf and his escort will wait until the King returns.




I welcome you to the land of Nyrond, Friend. A Non-aggression Pact between our powers is hardly necessary considering the distances between us, but If you wish I will certainly sign one. 

As you no doubt know, Nyrond has a large population of elvenkind. The forest realms joined us some years ago when it became clear that they did not have the strength to defend themselves without Nyronds help. My predecessor, the late king Lynwerd gave them the protection of Nyrond's legions in exchange for oaths of fealty to the throne. It was a difficult transition for some, but in the end, both our peoples have prospered because of it. 

Were it not for the immense distance which separates our two lands, I would gladly extend alliance to your queen. But I fear that it would be difficult for either of us to send military aid halfway across the world in numbers that would make any difference should there be war. I suggest you seek alliance with someone closer to home..

This does not mean that I will not help you. If you require military advisers to help train your armies or Skilled tradesmen to teach your people, I will send them. And of course, should you fall under attack from another, I may be able to send further help if it is warranted. You need only ask.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 2, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra replies, a simple reply:
> 
> We the drow welcome the Grand Alliance proposal of Aerdi.
> We don't know if the others who have already signed the TEC Pact will agree to it, but we will agree to it.



 "We hope that those commited to the TEC Pact are willing to join the Grand Alliance as well, Velsharess Eclavdra. We understand if they feel hesistation, though. I repeat, every nation is invited to join the Grand Alliance, from the Baklunish to the illithid, from Greater Nyrond to the fiends. We will not reject anyone, but we will not force anyone to join either."

 "To prove our will to defend anyone, we shall participate in the TEC pact. 



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> At the gates of Ekbir, a diplomatic delegation led by Caliph Xargun of Ekbir greets Advisor Ashardalon. "Welcome, Advisor Ahardalon, whose counsel strengthens Overking Jahren of Aerdy. Emperor Al'Akbar sends his regards, and bids you to either wait for a meeting at the palace or at your embassy. Whatever your decision, know that you are welcome as a representative of Aerdy! What is your pleasure, noble Advisor to the Overking?"



 "With your consent, great Caliph, I wish to retire to our embassy for the time being. I assure you I will be available for you at any time."



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> [sblock]I haven't forgoten that we need to speak. But since the Game will be starting soon, I'm afraid It won't be in Ekbir. I shall have a replie for you as well.[/sblock]



 In the embassy, Ashardalon sighs as he returns to his natural form in one of the prepared rooms. He had missed the delegation from Greater Nyrond, it seemed. While, by his very nature, time has less of a meaning for him as for other mortals, he senses that time will be vital in the coming days.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 2, 2005)

Edena:
[sblock]Hullo! Could you please add the following claim to my roster: Modron Exiles of Oreth: a small force of Modrons of various ranks who are trapped in greyspace thanks to the sealing. They are mysteriously drawn to Seth Rhynnon and treat him as if he were a high ranking modron.
The Modron Exiles consist of 
   1 Nonoton
   2 Dectons
  15 Pentadrones
  64 Quadrones
 490 Tridrones
1102 Dudrones
3480 Monodrones[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Edena:
> spoiler




Granted


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 2, 2005)

I am here to assert that the peoples populating the land of Lynn are none other than Necropolitans (a brand of skeletons mantaining all their intelligence from their previous lives and can be of any alignment, stats can be found in Libris Mortis).  Their society is similar to an ancient oriental one-with a twist-their power structure consists of a dynasty that spans nearly a dozen generations of their people turned to undead.  It is common knowledge that the people of Lynn had made a pact with some extraplanar power in exchange for a brand of immortality, and what they got was the secret of transforming one into a Necropolitan.  Since then they have preserved the most worthy of each generation, only transforming their people after they have given birth to a number of children and proven their mental maturity.  As a price for their pact was the overall control of the nation, and this control has since been passed between a number of hands in various bargains, creating some confusion for the people of Lynn.

The ancient Lynnians who made the bargain were not incompetent though, so there are certain restrictions on the authority that the current owner can exercise over the nation. The Lynnians have always adapted to their current owners while mantaining their integrity as a culture, and while used to having interlopers control their government they are not totally subserviant.   The culture has recently been stabilized within the last passing owner, a devil, and is now in possession of an extraplanar organization known as the Combined Merchant's League.  The Combined Merchant's League's interests span a number of planes, and they mainly deal in real estate, well, the buying and selling of nations all across the multiverse.  They buy up a piece of land they think they can sell for a better price-the actual means of bargaining can vary, they deal with gold and gems but also spells, services, magic items, artifacts, creatures, souls, demiplanes, or simple favors like hiring adventurers or using their enforces to eliminate an age-old enemy of their seller.

My PC, Arch-Merchant Glu'boise is a particularly potent Mercane (LN Mercane Diviner 10/Loremaster 10/Epic Loremaster 15) who is a Minister of Foreign Relations for the guild and also the current (though temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn.  His job is to cultivate relations with Lynn's neighbors as well as to do his best to improve the overall worth of Lynn for the inevitable time that the ownership of the nation changes hands.  He is caught in the Industrial Revolution and due to the planar sealing, has a limited amount of resources he can access from the Combined Merchant's League.  He considers this situation a challenge that he can use to his advantage by proving his worth more to his Guild, possibly gaining another promotion up its ranks.  However, he does have sympathy for the plight of the Empire of Lynn, but however far this sympathy will extend is unknown to even himself at this time.  He likes to make personal overtures of diplomacy, although he thinks himself much more charismatic than he actually is...picture a used car salesman   One of his defining traits is the ten magical rings he wears, one on each finger (he has taken the Additional Magic Item slot feat eight times), the rings a symbol of the power he has in and the power of the Combined Merchant's Guild. 

I would like to claim an extra Epic PL if allowed, this would be for his bodyguard/retainer, a devil-spawned Infernal known as Galathia.

Picture of an average Mercane below, for a more detailed description, see the ELH or the Manual of the Planes.  The alignment of my faction would be Lawful Neutral and it would have the Undead trait.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 2, 2005)

Knight Otu:

Gallador sends a message to Ashardolon:

"I am willing to join your alliance, Great Dragon of the Death! Those that proclaim themselves forces of good would refuse to grant my children their rightful place in this world! They are full of arrogance and vanity, declaring themselves the judges of things that are beyond their comprehension! Together we can give them a bloody lesson!"

OOC: What is this TEC alliance?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 2, 2005)

And yes Darkness, I guess I could use a few more quotes for my sig   Actually I'm just happy that I have another chance to participate in an IR because I was much less knowledgable and mature about roleplaying when the 3rd IR came around (although I'm still glad I got to participate in it).  I no longer consider myself a full-fledged munchkin and find extreme levels of power-gaming distasteful.  I am much more keen on roleplaying in this IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

To Bugbear and Serpenteye.

  Done.  Roster changed.

  -

  To Knight Otu.

  Velsharess Eclavdra is happy - obviously genuinely happy - with the signature of the Dragon on the TEC Pact.
  She is almost girlish in her enthusiasm, a strange thing consider this is a very old woman who just happens to look youthful.
  Some mighty passion, concealed and tempered, is within her.  The Dragon can perceive the passion in Eclavdra:  it is raging like an entrapped fire elemental in a furnace, unseen from without, but ready to leap out and incinerate all within reach.
  A great Darkness is about her (not so great as that of Iuz or Acererak, however) shrouding her in it's cloak.  And Eclavdra obviously feels it, perhaps even physically, and seems to take pleasure in it's embrace.
  Eclavdras' power is subdued, and her posture is humble and deferential.  All her passion and power and also her current intense anger (which is directed at Al'Akbar) is locked away inside.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 2, 2005)

Those are news coming from Sahuagin Empire of Solnor- Edena can add it to the roster:

Emperor Sarkhor the 5th has been turned into a Vampire, alongside Royal Court. He allied himself with Lord Gallador, joining his Concord. The Priests of Sekolah are being purged without mercy, defenseless after losing contact with their God. Strange new machines are being created in the cities of the Ocean depths, and there are rumors of Undeath armies being raised.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 2, 2005)

Sollir, Melkor, I've made the changes.

  Melkor, TEC is for Treaty of Erelhi-Cinlu, the drow capital.
  -  The TEC Pact specifies that if one nation in the Pact is attacked, ALL nations in the Pact are considered attacked.
  -  The TEC Pact requires retaliation by all the TEC countries against the offender, in force equal to the force used in the attack (if 10,000 men attack a TEC country, then every TEC country sends 10,000 beings to attack the offending country.  This was meant as a deterrence against attack.)
  -  The TEC Pact grants the leaders of each TEC country, and their loyal servants (significant NPCs) safety and refuge in each other's countries and strongholds.
  -  The TEC Pact requires that if an assassination attempt is made against one TEC leader, ALL the other TEC nations IMMEDIATELY send whatever amount of force is required to protect that leader and beat back the assault.
  -  The TEC Pact requires that Wishes and Contingencies be cast, so that if one TEC leader (and/or significant NPCs) is attacked, all the other leaders (and significant NPCs) will know immediately.

  The following powers have signed the TEC Pact, in chronological order of signing:

  The Queendom of Eclavdor (the Drow) (Edena_of_Neith)
  Iuz and the Empire of Iuz (Rikandur)
  The Wolf God and his People (Paxus)
  King Ogrim Scarseer of Orcreich, Greater and Lesser Khanate (Venus)
  The Dragon, Cult of Ashardalon, and the Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Knight Otu)

  The City of Greyhawk and Empire of the Bright Lands (Anabstercorian) refused to sign.
  Greater Nyrond (Bugbear) refused to sign.
  The Illithid (Creamsteak) refused to sign.

  The offer of the TEC Pact remains extended to:

  Your power (Melkor)
  Album Xs' power (Suhfang)
  Devilishs' power (Acererak, the Solistarim)
  Guilt Puppys' power (The Scarlet Brotherhood)
  Nac Mac Feegle's power (the Kaballim, the Iron League)
  Sollirs' power (the Empire of Lynn)
  Uveneleis' power (the Tempest)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jan 2, 2005)

wow an IR, are all positions taken?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 3, 2005)

Edena! 

My power joins the TEC! 

[sblock]The good news are once again delivered by Prince Allator, shadowy Drow Vampire. He looks at Eclavdra with a mix of respect and desire:

"You are growing in power, for the first time the Drow race is trully united, and only true greatness could achieve it. You could have even greater power if you become one of the Nosferatu. My father is satisfied that the number of our allies is increasing, yet he wonders if your diplomacy isn`t a bit too agressive and blunt, it is better not to reveal hostile intentions until the right time comes to deal a fatal blow. Angering Al`kbar and his Bakluni is not a wise move."[/sblock]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Edit-How do you do one of those spoiler link things? Edit2-NM

*To Edena:*

[sblock]A note is sent to Eclavdra, along with a boquet of exotic, Abyssal flowers with the appearance of black roses, all laced with the scent of oblivion.  Should anyone take a whiff of the flowers, it threatens them with forgetfulness while bringing about a sense of nostalgia that is somehow pleasing and darkly seductive.  The boquet is not truly dangerous however, as it seems a larger concentration of the flowers would be needed to produce any lasting effect, and even then the petals would have to be diluted into some foul mixture first.

The note itself is written in a neat, very clean script in blue ink and reads:

To Lady Velsharess Eclavdra,

I appreciate the extension of your treaty towards the Empire of Lynn and thus to myself, this overture of friendship helps to make me feel more welcome in this crystal sphere and I am appreciative.  However, I'm afraid I am not really a lawyer when it comes to contracts and treaties, so I would like a little clarification on some aspects of the treaty before signing anything.  I would like to ask under what terms would the treaty be dissolved, if there is a procedure for breaking the treaty peaceably and if so what it would be, the procedure for forcibly kicking out a member of the treaty for violating one of its own rules-the seven heavens forbid-, how such a violating nation would be treated by the members of the treaty, and under what terms can the treaty be amended and by who's consent.  I also imagine you have scrutinized the countries to which you offered this treaty-may I ask as to how you chose the Empire of Lynn as well as all the others who have been offered the treaty already?
I'm afraid I have been a part of a few bad deals in my past and I hope that you will have patience for my tedious questions.  Do not take this as a sign of doubt in your abilities, for I am truly interested in this treaty.  Respond whenever it is convenient for you.

Arch-Merchant Glu'boise, Minister of Foreign Relations for the Combined Merchant's League, Overseer of Lynn.

P.S. I hope you enjoy the flowers.[/sblock]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> First, let me welcome the ambassador of the wolf god to Rel Mord. My Seneschal tells me that you and your guards have behaved in a civilized fashion during your stay in my city. This pleases me and helps your master's case that he does not seek to spread Anarchy across the land.
> 
> I wish to apologize for some of the harsh words I have said about your master. Many have tried to unite the wild humanoid tribes of the mountains in the past. Most of them have been madmen seeking to carve an empire from the flesh of surrounding nations. My statement was based on these past experiences. Hopefully you will prove me wrong.
> 
> ...




[sblock]As it's to the advantage of the Wolf God to make these discussions public, I'd prefer to continue on the boards.[/sblock]

"My master's intentions are, broadly and simply speaking, the following: He intends to make the strongest nation possible.  To this end, it is his practice to assign individuals to professions for which they are suited; as you can see, my own heritage ensures that I am a capable diplomat, where my honor guard is chosen from those whose race grants them martial prowess and discipline.  Equally, he builds his nation with those social elements which suit strength and solidarity; a unified church and government, the dissemination of only that knowledge needed for tasks to be properly carried out, et cetera.  His ultimate intention is that all shall give as best they can, receive all that they shall need, this being carried out under the infallible eye of his divine ministry.

What you are in truth asking, though, is how this affects the people of Nyrond.  Certainly, the Wolf God would desire to bring his practices to them; two or more strong nations welded together are stronger than one alone.  However, it is by no means his intention to force this upon your people.  Union can only benefit either party when both wish it, and he knows that any attempt at annexation would be met with unwavering and highly capable resistance.  It is precisely that resistance which he wishes to benefit from; if you are not as mighty as he, yet you are still mighty, and close to his borders.  Even the slightest non-aggression pact still means that both our nation and yours need not waste strength against each other; the proposed mutual defense treaty would free your people, and my master's, from much fear of assault.  The Treaty of Erelhei-Cinlu proposed by the Velsharess would do even more, but I understand and accept that you do not trust all who have accepted this treaty.

In short, my master sees that you and he will both benefit by joining arms to oppose those who might attack either of us.  He assures you of his absolute sincerity in this matter, and grants every assurance that he will do his utmost, both diplomatically and militarily, to ensure that, should you agree to this treaty, your borders shall remain inviolate to any and all aggressors."


----------



## James Heard (Jan 3, 2005)

*Spam and Pineapple Cheese*



			
				serpenteye said:
			
		

> Depends... James, how big would you guess the population of Aestia would be? I would probably set it higher than you'd feel comfortable with.



After some real world comparisions I added the countries that I loosely based my writeup off of up and divided it by two - that comes up with 6,300,000 more or less. Feel free to assume that  my IC is rather lower than the population would suggest because, while we're rapidly trying to industrialize, there's still an _awful_ lot of reindeer herders and rare lichen farmers in southern Aestia.



			
				serpentye said:
			
		

> Two demigods is one too many. Divinity is a rather big deal in the IR, having a deity boosts a faction considerably and giving you a reserve god would be a bit unfair to those who have no deity at all. Besides, deities generally dislike obeying beings of lesser or equal rank.



It's not a problem to have the hero deity Murlynd hanging about Zagyg is it? I don't remember if you ever ruled on that before or not, and I've just been sort of operating as if that were the case. Murlynd and Zagyg always seemed like they just...went with each other. Like Spam and Pineapple. Exactly like Spam and Pineapple.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jan 3, 2005)

If there are any evil powers left over I would love to take one


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Evil Ujio, I'm pretty sure we're taking everyone interested right now still, although I'm not the best one to ask for what powers are left.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 3, 2005)

*Kalanyr:*

[sblock]-Reminder that you're judging a Yb Fight! Gr!
Also, check your email[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 3, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> [sblock]As it's to the advantage of the Wolf God to make these discussions public, I'd prefer to continue on the boards.[/sblock]
> 
> "My master's intentions are, broadly and simply speaking, the following: He intends to make the strongest nation possible.  To this end, it is his practice to assign individuals to professions for which they are suited; as you can see, my own heritage ensures that I am a capable diplomat, where my honor guard is chosen from those whose race grants them martial prowess and discipline.  Equally, he builds his nation with those social elements which suit strength and solidarity; a unified church and government, the dissemination of only that knowledge needed for tasks to be properly carried out, et cetera.  His ultimate intention is that all shall give as best they can, receive all that they shall need, this being carried out under the infallible eye of his divine ministry.
> 
> ...




Hmmm, "From each according to his abilities, to each according to his needs."  That is a line from the Constitution of old Nyrond, and a policy which we still adhere to. The Laws of Nyrond guarantee every citizen food, shelter, and gainful employment in exchange for their fealty to the Throne. At times, especially after the war, it was not easy to fulfill those rights, but we did what we could. That was the reason Nyrond was bankrupted after the war, Importing food to feed it's citizens. This is a good way to ensure the loyalty of your people, if you can afford to do so. 

The mater of a state church does not appeal to me, but then if the gods remain silent, what would it matter. I will advise however that limiting the information in the way you suggest may be prudent in the short term, but in the long term it is unquestionably foolish.  One of Nyrond's strengths is that it's citizens are free to communicate their ideas to each other. They may even freely denounce me and my government. I'm sure you wonder how this could be good for a society. Simply put, The person who voices his distaste for the government is a known threat, but the person who keeps silent is not known until it is to late. Besides it's often easy enough to make your detractors happy and productive again, once you know why they rage against you. Let your people speak their mind, share ideas, even denounce the wolf god himself. Such policies prevent conspiracies from forming and Identify the worst offenders, who can then be dealt with. 

But, as you have said, it is not how you rule your empire which truly concerns me, but how your empire will effect Nyrond. What you say is true, two can accomplish more than one, and three can accomplish more than two. But only if they can rely on one another  and only if their goals are compatible. Perhaps our goals are compatible, ambassador. But many who have joined in the Treaty of Erelhei-Cinlu do not have strong Ethics. I could not bring Nyrond into a treaty where all parties are not of strong Ethical character, regardless of their Morality. Does the Wolf God have strong Ethics? If so there may be a future between us. 

At the very least a Pact of non-aggression would seem appropriate, but there is still a fair chance that our relationship could go further, Ambassador, we may yet become comrades in arms.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 3, 2005)

James, I like the map.  However, I think that you might have missed one of my points.  Comparing the inset map in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer book, there is room for continents roughly the size of North America and South America across the Solnor Ocean from Aerdy.  So, if your islands are the continent, there is still too little area covered by them to represent a flat map for a world the size of Oerth.  I should have the Aquaria download soon, but I like Aestii and your description of it.  (I recognize the source, being somewhat of a history buff.)  The continents could be held as lands for future players.    (The map you initally had covered less territory than the  LGG inset map.)  I can also come up with better names for two such continents or one large one.  We may need more land for new players, so such territories probably won't be in play until later on.  (Not all of Toril was in play in the 1st and 2nd IRs, so it is logical that other areas will get into the turmoil later on.)

Murlynd is only a hero deity, not a demigod like Zagyg.  So, there is no real problem as I see it in having both around in your territory.  Possibly Serpenteye was thinking about Morwel of the Eladrin and Ye'Cind in Miranda.  (If Kalanyr can't claim Ye'Cind, maybe another elven player should.  I like what James did with him, and it sounds like an interesting character to have around in the IR. If Thomas wishes, possibly it is Ye'Cind who is the mind uniting his diverse faction. As I recall, he never declared a PC.)

I will have to wait to send a diplomatic message, as I will be offline for the next day. I am looking to a very LONG day Monday. So, my faction will be silent for the day.

Serpenteye, I think Edena's point about Thomas Hobbes is that Iuz was gearing up to invade one of the key lands in Thomas' faction -- the Theocracy of the Pale.  As such, it is crucial that someone play his power.  As it is early in the new year, give him some time.  We will probably have people drifting back in the next day or two.  If for some reason we don't, it might be good to either award people some factions or try to do a little more recruiting.

Sollir, an interesting choice for your faction.  I have not picked up Liber Mortis, but it sounds like an interesting book.  I will have to wait to contact your power.

Evil Ujio, check with Serpenteye on recruitment.  I am sure we can find an evil power suitable to your desires.

Azmodean, it's good to see the dwarves represented in the IR by a PC. Now, if I could only have gotten Gnomeworks into the game.

KALANYR:
[sblock]
Azor'alq graciously accepts the gifts and informs Queen Morwel that she shall receive a response soon. However, Al'Akbar is in negotiations and will respond as soon as possible.  (OOC: I have negotiations but will get back to you.  The next day is going to be hectic.)[/sblock]

Everyone, have a good day while I am busy offline.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2005)

"It is true, Majesty, that many in the proposed pact are not the staunchest of allies.  Nevertheless, my master believes that it is better to have the alliance than not; there is, after all, not even the slender possibility that they will hold to the terms of an alliance that is not signed, and the damage they do to themselves by violating a public treaty may be a deterrent where mere force of arms would fail.  Thus, it is that even the least trustworthy nation is still better as an ally held at arm's length than an avowed enemy.

Truly, though, he would prefer an alliance with the steadfast one than the treacherous multitude.  The Wolf God holds his ethical code sacrosanct, binding himself by the law as surely as any of his subjects; he takes great assurance in the knowledge that your own dynasty does the same."


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 3, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> isn't Tempest the greatest competitor to Iuz ? I can foresee great struggle incoming...




I foresee great struggle from all sides for everyone and everything on this world. I do not see, however, any reason why the Tempest would be any more antagonistic towards Iuz than any other power. Certainly, we two are not the only ones with plans for expanding our empires. We’ll cross (or burn, if necessary) that bridge when we come to it.

Edena:

[sblock]A letter is delivered to Vesharess Eclavdra, from the Tharquish Empire.

“Although your first missive was quite defeatist in tone, nevertheless the finalized Treaty of Erelhi-Cinlu shows admirable respect for our fortunes. The Tempest sees wisdom in such a pact, provided that all members involved hold true to their word. If so, this agreement may be quite beneficial for all involved. As such, my lord will accept the terms of the treaty, and will join in the Pact.

Signed,
Third Wife of the Tempest of Hell.”
[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2005)

The Scarlet Brotherhood would like to sign onto the current version of the Pact. We also recommend the creation of a committee system, whereby the powers involved can resolve disagreements and determine penalties for powers which fail to meet their obligations to the Pact.

- In cases of general purpose, be they calls for collective action, or suggested amendments to the Pact, the vote must be called for by at least three powers. At that point, one turn shall be allotted to voting. At least two-thirds of all powers must approve the action or amendment for it to become official, and any power which abstains from voting shall be considered to cast a vote of "no." All powers are bound to the decision of a general vote.

- In the case of a power failing to meet its obligations under the Pact, a Status Review is to be immediately established to determine the penalty. The penalties take the general form of a change in status, ranked as following:

-- Good Standing: The default status, afforded the full rights and protections of the pact.
-- Questionable: The power is still afforded the full protections of the pact, but is not allowed to vote. After a period of three turns, a Secondary Status Review for the power shall be held. This follows the same rules as a normal rule, excepting the differences noted below.
-- At Fault: The power is no longer afforded any rights or protections under the Pact, but is still held to the same obligations. After a period of three turns, a Secondary Status Review shall be held to determine the power's future standing.
-- Disbanded: The power is no longer considered a member of the Pact. After a period of three turns they may sign back into the pact, but are immediately considered At Fault.
-- Hostile: The power is to be considered at war with all members of the Pact. They may not re-sign without a general vote.

A Status Review shall last for one turn, during which each power casts a vote for which status they prefer. An abstained vote shall be considered a vote for one status below their current standing, except in Secondary Reviews, where it shall be considered a vote for their current standing.

In any case, the power under review shall be given whichever status receives the greatest number of votes. In the case of a tie, the power shall be receive the higher status of those tied, except in the case of a Secondary vote, where they shall receive the lowest status.

The Brotherhood believes that such a system would afford the highest level of accountability toward the Pact, while also giving it a high level of flexibility, ultimately ensuring us a greater degree of collective strength.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 3, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'm not really going to take the feats and skills of your characters into account in the IR. They are useful for role-playing and descriptive reasons but not for the game-mechanics. That said... sure you can.




And that was orginal purpouse beyond my rude demand. Iuz have war to wage ... and this feat will help a little bit.   Thank You DM.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Iuz may send whomever or whatever he wishs of course. But I reccomend that your demonling delivers his message and leaves without waiting for Rhynnon's return from Ekbir.




OOC: I understand, but I'm hoping Rhynnon would not get heartstroke upon seeing ambassador Pleeancis. 

IC:
Amundfort, evening at "Druzil & Pleeancis, we will sell it for You ! INC.".

For our profits, may peace of Iuz grow and our incomes too, my ingenious but silent friend.
*High pitched voice raised over the sounds of party. At the head of the long table, made of finest mahogany in unproportionally big chair is sitting small creature. Wearing clothes being the last scream of fashion, made of most delicate spider silk. Price is absurd, even for small amount. Demon smiled nicely to more modestly clothed devil. Equally small. They were the only guests, and except halfling servants and elven bard playing some quiet song, there were noone to enjoy rich meals that would suffice for feast for four full grown ogres.*

Could You imagine that our stupid brethen is still butchering themselves in this meaningless, and fruitless war ? How it is to be smarter than lords of Hell and Abyss added together ? Our wellbeing.

Delicious, as alvays. Our wellbeing.

*Imp and quasit raised their glasses and drank deeply rare champagne from 600 C.Y.*

Sir, letter came.

*Announced gnome steward, wearing over his shoulder bandana marking him as property of the company lead by two small fiends. Imp donned glasses, of great precision and visible handiwork of gnomish or dwarfish jeweller, and quickly but intensly read the letter. Sour expression crawled over his features ... gnome discrettly stepped out side the range of angrily moving tail of his master.*

Who will be ruined for this discomfort ?

Nobody ... this fat pig from the *Church* demanded that we make work for him or he will double price of protection.

Outraging ! He want to ruin us ? We barely tie loose ends ... But from the other point of view, we may do it good and grab profits, leaving all blame on him.

You will go to Rel Mond ... to this demoncidal maniac Rhynnon.

Couldn't You go, me dearest friend and ... no, You have to keep all those records maintained. Sometimes I think that You should visit sometime Madame Lamia ... she have even devil girls. A little relaxation would improve Your humour.

*Quasit smiled knowingly.*

I don't like S-M games, I'm serious businessman.

*Both fiends laughed, and Imp ringed the bell announcing end of party. Halflings started to clean the table and bard stopped his singing and reached for bottle of elven wine.* 

I will prepare You a list of things to do in Rel Mond. I think that You could manage Your entertaiment on your own ?

Rel Mond, northern city gates. Morning.

*In front of gates is sight of most unusual travellers. Armored wagon, pulled by two ogres equipped with fine chainmails and armed with greatswords as big as man. Big trumpets hang from their belts. On the cart is standing halfling in strange headband, wearing intensively gray clothes. He carries banner with grinning skull on the red field, flag reckognised by many as belonging to their too close neighbourn Iuz. Ogres take the trumpets and give defeaning concert. Halfling cleared his throat and bellowed with voice suprisingly deep for someone so small ... the tube that he held in front of his mouth seemingly escalated range of his voice.*

Ambassador of empire of God-Tzar Iuz the Great, Iuz the Mighty, Iuz the Old to the King Rhynnon of Nyrond. Led by owner of "Pleeancis & Druzil, INC" Today we give *HUUGE* promotion ! We will sell it for You !

OOC:
Here it goes. Keep in mind that Pleeancis is selfcontrolled and cultured, and almost as silvertongue as devil negotiators.   

Uvenelei, och, I have just written this because Tempest is most similiar to Iuz, fiendish CE world conqueror. But indeed we will [insert apporiate] this bridge when we would cross it.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 3, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> James, I like the map.  However, I think that you might have missed one of my points.  Comparing the inset map in the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer book, there is room for continents roughly the size of North America and South America across the Solnor Ocean from Aerdy.  So, if your islands are the continent, there is still too little area covered by them to represent a flat map for a world the size of Oerth.  I should have the Aquaria download soon, but I like Aestii and your description of it.  (I recognize the source, being somewhat of a history buff.)  The continents could be held as lands for future players.    (The map you initally had covered less territory than the  LGG inset map.)  I can also come up with better names for two such continents or one large one.  We may need more land for new players, so such territories probably won't be in play until later on.  (Not all of Toril was in play in the 1st and 2nd IRs, so it is logical that other areas will get into the turmoil later on.)



I used the figures that said that the Flanaess was something like a 25% pie slice of the globe I think. That suggests I was sort of pushing it by spreading it out even as much as I did - there's plenty of square miles in there, but an awful lot of the map is taken up by enormous interior deserts apparently already so I went for something a bit below the size of Hepmonaland just so that those "island kingdoms" could be diverse and perhaps even densely populated. Basically it amounts to thinking about what crappy weather Oerth would have if it's got less than 65% water in there - which might be easily waved off as Beory's mediating influence except there's all those nasty deserts and more importantly she's um...gone I guess. Really, if Hepmonaland hadn't been filled in already I look at the map and go, "That island doesn't make any sense- it should be a part of the "middle" landmass." 

Anyways, it's all conjecture. At least we're not using Blackmoor. I don't think I could smoke enough dope to come up with Blackmoorish rivers anymore.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 3, 2005)

TO EVIL UJIO

  Talk with Serpenteye immediately.  He can be reached at ecaf99@hotmail.com
  It is urgent that you talk to him at once.

  Here are on-map nations that could be evil:

  Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC
Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC  
The Nation of Komal: 3,500,000 = 180 IC
The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC
The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC

  400 IC is about average for the game, by the way.

  Here are some other powers that are evil, and have not been claimed:

  The Gray Dwarves of the Underdark
  The Derro of the Underdark
  The Kobolds of the Underdark
  The Humanoids of the Underdark (many races, you can pick one, or pick several)
  The Meanlock and Grimlock Hordes of the Underdark
  The Quaggoth Hoards of Hyperboria
  The Frost Giants of Hyperboria
  The Coral Kingdom (undersea evil races)
  The City of Garrel Enkdal (infamous Underdark City in the Flanaess)
  The Humanoids of the Mountains of the continent of Oerik
  The Humanoids of the Mountains of the continents of Anakeris, Aquaria, and Hyperboria.
  The Undead of the world of Gnibile (using the Spelljammer rules)
  The Sahuagin of the world of Conatha (using the Spelljammer rules)
  The Scro Spelljamming Warfleet and Spelljammer Bases
  The Unseelie of Oerth

  Those are the ones I can think of, just off the top of my head.  
  There are hoards of evil beings in Greyspace and on Oerth.  You can pick any one of them, and create a nation out of them.

  But you must contact Serpenteye immediately.  It is URGENT that you do so.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 3, 2005)

Guilt Puppy, the drow are happy to have the Scarlet Brotherhood on board the TEC Pact.

  That means that the following powers are in, in chronological order of signing:

  The Queendom of Eclavdor
  The Empire of Iuz
  The Dominion of the Wolf God
  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi
  Orcreich, Greater and Lesser Khanate
  The Nosferatu
  The Tempest and Tharquish Empire
  The Scarlet Brotherhood

  The drow think the Scarlet Brotherhoods' proposal is reasonable.  What do the other TEC powers think of it?

  To Sollir:  I'll have a reply to your reply shortly.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 3, 2005)

Edena, if Gray Dwarfes are Duergar, they are already claimed by me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 3, 2005)

No, I think the Gray Dwarves are different.  But I could be wrong here.

  Note, the TEC Roster is updated, above.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 3, 2005)

To Sollir (Private)

  [sblock]

  Velsharess Eclavdra responds:

  The treaty is dissolved if all the members desire to dissolve it, obviously.  That would be by majority vote.
  Any TEC power that betrays another TEC power or attacks another TEC power is out of the Pact immediately.
  If a TEC power refuses to send aid to another TEC power that is being attacked, as required by the Pact, that power would be governed by the rules set down by the Scarlet Brotherhood ((see Guilt Puppys' proposal on page 20)) - they would lose in status, going from Good Status on downward.  Repeated violations would finally end in them being removed from the Pact.  
  After all, we have a right to expect aid from our fellow Pact members, if any enemy nation assaults us.  The Pact mandates this, and we have a right to expect cooperation.
  To amend the Treaty, we will have to meet - due to the danger of assassination attempts by enemy nations we'll have to send simulacrums - to discuss amending it.  If there is an obvious problem, I do not see that there should be much difficulty in making changes.

  Why did I choose the Empire of Lynn, and not - say - the Elves of Miranda and Highfolk?
  I choose the Empire of Lynn because I know your leadership understands the realities of national security and collective security, and puts it's own survival first.  Survival over ethics and morality.  Survival, at all costs.
  We face an unprecedented crisis, in which the entire Oerth could be destroyed.  The Whispered One is returning, if my foretelling is true.  This is a time for cold, deliberate thought on how we are going to survive, and we believe Lynn appreciates this fact.  
  The Elves, conversely, are more interested in ethics, morality, and long held racial feuds, and if they perish they look forward to Arvandor anyways.  Thus, we feel we cannot offer them the TEC Pact, since survival is not the first priority with them.

  As for those who sign the TEC Pact and then openly betray us and attack us, the consequences are simple and to the point:  we destroy that nation.  Immediately.  And totally.  The drow have always dealt this fate to traitors, and we believe it is the best answer to traitors now.  And the threat of obliteration acts as a plausible deterrent to treason.

  Does this sastify you?

  And ... the flowers are delightful ...  (Eclavdra smiles, then giggles, and sniffs deeply of the dark fumes, and her face alights in pleasure at the odor.  Her body arcs in delight at the effect of the fumes.)

[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2005)

I've got an idea for an illithid treaty to offer to every power in the game:

[sblock]"If I'm not hungry, that is: I am full, then I won't be eating you."[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 3, 2005)

To Melkor (Private)

  [sblock]

  Seeing the look Allator is giving her, Eclavdra smiles softly, and invites him to do wicked things with her.
  Such is the nature of Eclavdra:  she is truly a wild girl.  If Allator does what I think he does, Eclavdra certainly enjoys it immensely ... and takes no harm from it.  Her blood is very, very sweet.

  [/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL, Creamsteak!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey, just open up a rather large taco bell. That meat probably isn't much different from brains. Maybe with a little change to the seasoning and occational variety on the menu, you could keep me busy for the entire IR.

*Edit:* On a more serious note, that's my answer to all the people who have sent me emails requesting different kinds of alliances. I'm playing my faction as I envision them, and it's not something that seems sensible for "my people" to find any kinship with the lesser races, especially the humanoid ones.

To the good/neutral/evil powers that have sent me messengers, they are either eaten, or returned with an implanted worm or a voidmind replacement for a brain. If you sent anything especially intelligent, I've pickled them as undead brain in a jars. Late night snacks and potent psionic weapons all in one. More than likely they were not returned, unless you put a "return to sender" stamp on them. Other forms of transmission are waved off and ignored. Threats don't work either, unless you want to show up at my doorstep. In that case, it'll be a good chance for me to work up my appetite.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 3, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Guilt Puppy, the drow are happy to have the Scarlet Brotherhood on board the TEC Pact.
> 
> That means that the following powers are in, in chronological order of signing:
> 
> ...




Empire of Iuz have counterproposal that would ensure loyalty of every indyvidual signing the pact. A magic trinket, ring, that would give rough warning if condition of any of the wearers is worsened beyond certain degree. It will give ability to inflict pain and wounds on any one being in the ring circle, so massed punishment on one of the members would ensure painful demise of this particular troublemaker. Ring also would treasure soul of it's slain wearer to allow cloning or other arcane means of restoring to life. Ring owner would remain aware and despite hi's/her's/it's defencelessnes, will know everything. Of course ring could be removed if two thirds of other bearers would agree, and then ex-bearer would be freed of compulsion to remain faithful to the terms of the pact. Iuz's arcanists are ready to prepare such rings, and cooperation/observation from arcanists working for future Circle Members is encouraged and welcomed. After second thought ... Scarlet Brotherhood displayed wisdom for wich it is known. So wich waluable member of it's ruling body will grant Brotherhoods sincirelity with his own life ? God-Tzar declares that he will guarantee the TEC pact with his own life, as a sing of trust. Rings themselfes should be done easily ... Our arcanists wait for extact specifications about shape, materials and forging methodology etc. Council could decide that some minor power could be allowed on the explained request of the Member.

OOC:
I think that dozen amount of linked rings would increase reliability of the Pact. Damage ? I were thinking of 3d6 per use, as a free action, once per round. Victim would know who is hurting him/her/it as well as other circle members. And with the will of all circle members even such almost unkillable behemots like Tempest, Iuz, Wolf God or Gallador could be put down within few to dozen rounds. And later unruly Pact member would have to face consequences, wating impotently within th recteptacle-ring, for judgment of other Members.
Where is lord Iuz ? He went to some volcano with smith tools. Smirking.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 3, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "It is true, Majesty, that many in the proposed pact are not the staunchest of allies.  Nevertheless, my master believes that it is better to have the alliance than not; there is, after all, not even the slender possibility that they will hold to the terms of an alliance that is not signed, and the damage they do to themselves by violating a public treaty may be a deterrent where mere force of arms would fail.  Thus, it is that even the least trustworthy nation is still better as an ally held at arm's length than an avowed enemy.
> 
> Truly, though, he would prefer an alliance with the steadfast one than the treacherous multitude.  The Wolf God holds his ethical code sacrosanct, binding himself by the law as surely as any of his subjects; he takes great assurance in the knowledge that your own dynasty does the same."




Indeed we have truly misjudged the wolf god's intentions. Again I offer my sincerist appologies. Perhap's you would like to hear my proposial for alliance with the wolf god?

(Paxus check your E-mail for details)


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 3, 2005)

*Album Cover X*

Album Cover X: I sent you an E-mail, but it bounced. Could you e-mail me so that I can establish communications with you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 3, 2005)

Eclavdra speaks via her Magic Mirror to the other leaders of the TEC Pact:

  We have the Five Points of the TEC Pact already established.  Everyone is agreed on those except for Glu'boise, who is consider the Pact and whether to join it as I speak.
  We have submissions for additional rules and specifications for the TEC Pact from Iuz, the Wolf God, The Elder Brothers, and Arch-Merchant Glu'boise.
  We suggest a Summit in which to discuss changes to, and full implementation of, the TEC Pact.
  We offer Erelhi-Cinlu as the place for this Summit.

  There is a sense of urgency here.
  We see Malkuvah Baklunim, the League of Athyr, Greater Nyrond, the Celestial Imperium, and the Sikari in military alliance.  
  Oh, we cannot 'confirm' that this is so, but all the indirect signs and our divinations point to this alliance.
  We honestly believe Highfolk, Delrune, Celene, Aliador, and the Lendore Isles will join this alliance, and in the west we believe Burundi, Miranda, the Marchwards, the Elvanian Forest, Gigantea, and Hyperboria will join.  We suspect others may join as well.
  We know the attitude of the Elves towards us all.  They desire our extermination.  They hide their hatred and dark intentions under pretensions of peace, 'light' and 'goodness', but we believe there is little question as to what our fate would be, if they move to war and emerge victorious.

  Also, there has been no word from Acererak.  And his word weighs heavily in the balance, for now the powerful Solistarim are his allies.
  We have reassurance from Iuz that Acererak stands as an ally, but it would be nice if Acererak would speak on this matter.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 3, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> There is a sense of urgency here.
> We see Malkuvah Baklunim, the League of Athyr, Greater Nyrond, the Celestial Imperium, and the Sikari in military alliance.
> Oh, we cannot 'confirm' that this is so, but all the indirect signs and our divinations point to this alliance.
> We honestly believe Highfolk, Delrune, Celene, Aliador, and the Lendore Isles will join this alliance, and in the west we believe Burundi, Miranda, the Marchwards, the Elvanian Forest, Gigantea, and Hyperboria will join.  We suspect others may join as well.
> We know the attitude of the Elves towards us all.  They desire our extermination.  They hide their hatred and dark intentions under pretensions of peace, 'light' and 'goodness', but we believe there is little question as to what our fate would be, if they move to war and emerge victorious.




I must point out (under the influence of the Regalia of Neutralty which forces Rhynnon to reveil all Lies and Half-truths that he detects) that there is no great alliance of good and neutral powers as Eclavra suggests.

It is true that Greater Nyrond has approached The Baklunim and The Orcreich seeking alliance. Negotiations are still underway and the result of those negotiations are as yet unknown.

The Celestial Imperium is receiving humanitarian aid from Nyrond and the Baklunim, but no overtures towards them for military alliance have been made. It is doubtful that they would accept if such were made in any case.

Gigantia and Hyperboria have aproached Nyrond seeking alliance, which we have declined, though we have agreed to a non-aggession pact with them.

The Leauge of Athyr and the elven lands have been silent. What little communication we have had with the Leauge of Athyr has been strained, and it seems that they are no longer speaking to us.

As to elves in general and their veiws towards the Mordheil, I can only speak for the elven citizins of Nyrond.  I have senced no great uproar from them now that you have established a peaceful presence in Rel Mord. In fact, the general impression I get is that the elves are hopefull for a reconcilliation with there lost kin.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 3, 2005)

SERPENTEYE:


I would like to claim the following Hero-God for my Faction:

Name: Nazarn (m)
Symbol: A chain wrapped around a shortsword 
Rank: Hero-God of Formal and Public Combat 
Followers: Half-Orc 
Allignment: N 
PrDomains: Luck, War Celerity, 
Weapon: Summoning Short sword (m) 
WotD: +1 defending short sword

He is from the Living Greyhawk Deities page and seems to fit in my faction quite well.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 3, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra speaks via her Magic Mirror to the other leaders of the TEC Pact:
> 
> We have the Five Points of the TEC Pact already established.  Everyone is agreed on those except for Glu'boise, who is consider the Pact and whether to join it as I speak.
> We have submissions for additional rules and specifications for the TEC Pact from Iuz, the Wolf God, The Elder Brothers, and Arch-Merchant Glu'boise.
> ...




IC:
Acererak is deadly, but dislikes Vecna. Disturb him ... if You want. 

*Iuz smiled cruelly towards Eclavdra, apparently irritiated.*

You have talent for understanding true motivations behind people's masks of civility and gentleness. Paladins raiding regularly Our borders are expressing their true intentions more openly than most of people. But ... why are You showing signs of ...

*Iuz spat vile word that hurt ears of all who hear it, seeming to incorporate all kinds of dread within it. All night terrors, fears lurking within human hearts ... and other undescribable horrors avaiting beyond the borders of sanity.*

Public:
[sblock]*... fear ?*[/sblock]

OOC:
Iuz hate those "hipocrites". And the word spoken by him was spoken in Dark Tongue. So those who don't understand it shouldn't read rough translation to Common. Acha, agreement for Summit in Erelhi-Cinul, maybe just after Nyr Dyv summit ? 
Birdies song in my ear that Iuz would be in very good mod that day. 

IC:
Things are as they alvays were. Even meansures taken by Us to prevent one of the members from betraying rest, may not suffice ... but what would life be without little risk ?
Our declaration is simple.  All who would attack one on TEC pact members ... without agreement for _military exercises_ or _flower war_, will suffer from Our Divine Wrath, inmediately. Their soul destroyed, their family eradicated to last member. Iuz had spoken.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 3, 2005)

A message for Eclavdra, Queen of the Mordheil,

As you know, I have been meeting with a Representative of the Wolf God, and have recently met with King Ogrim Scarseer of the Orcreich, both of whom are members of your TEC Pact. My conversations with the Wolf God's ambassador have I think gone well, as we have similar views on several matters, though how we approach our goals differ.  King Scarseer is also proving to be an orc I feel comfortable dealing with, and we have discussed the treaty and his part in it at length. 

I find myself wondering if I reacted too harshly when I refused your offer. Though there are some members whom I find distasteful, there are other members whose views closely match my own. I humbly apologize for my harshness. 

I would ask to join the Treaty of Erelhi-Cinlu, under the same terms as the Orcreich. It is my hope that Nyrond can provide a moderating influence on the more destructive instincts of some of it's members should I be permitted to join it's ranks.

With respect and Friendship, 
King Sethannon Rhynnon


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2005)

Firstly, the Brotherhood would like to welcome King Rhynnon into the Pact -- his presence as a stablilizing influence will truly be of value.

Second, we would like to voice our disagreement with Iuz' ring proposal... Though clearly such an arrangement would give the Brotherhood an advantage over the other powers, as we have no sole leader nor would any one of our Elders be swayed much by the threat of personal harm, we feel that such inequities would ultimately weaken and destabilize the Pact, which we ultimately value more than a marginal increase in relative freedom.

We believe that good faith is better kept with the threat of large-scale military retribution. Leaders may value their own well-being to varying degrees, but all must value their empires equally.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 3, 2005)

(Eclavdra staggers under the words of Iuz.  The Whip of Fury that runs in his voice is more than even she can fully endure.
  Eclavdra staggers back, then turns, and speaks in a soft voice)

  Your Majesty, THIS is why I am afraid!

  She gestures, calling to the Magic, and an image appears:

  THIS is what my foretellings show ...

  (An image of Vecna appears.  He is emerging out of Tovag Baragu.  He is RIDING on the tarrasque, which is humbly doing his bidding.
  Behind Vecna comes a literal army of liches.  Thousands of them.  Enough to take on Netheril itself.  With them are strange beings which look like whirlwinds that end in cones, with four arms - phaerimm.  Hundreds of them.  And around all of them is a massive, honor guard of death knights, skeletal warriors, ghosts in Suel raiment, revenants, heculava with worms dropping from their bodies, death tyrants, and vast numbers of wraiths.
  Behind them comes an army so big that it is impossible to even guess it's numbers.  The Suel warriors, archwizards - some as high as 40th level, archclerics, and abominations - endless numbers of abominations, endless numbers of slaves who have been mindwiped to serve Vecna with absolute loyalty.
  The army stretches through the Gate that leads to where Vecna is coming from:  as far as even Iuz himself can see, the army stretches into the distance.  This is an army in the TENS OF MILLIONS strong.)

  (Eclavdra closes down the image, and states rather loudly and shakily)

  THAT'S why I fear, your Majesty!
  THAT'S what my foretelling is showing me.

  We must make all preparation for the battle to come.

  -

  Eclavdra welcomes Greater Nyrond into the TEC Pact, and is genuinely enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 3, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (Eclavdra staggers under the words of Iuz.  The Whip of Fury that runs in his voice is more than even she can fully endure.
> Eclavdra staggers back, then turns, and speaks in a soft voice)
> 
> Your Majesty, THIS is why I am afraid!
> ...




OOC:
To all TEC Pact memebers ... Och, it was hastily cast so almost anyone could spy it.   

IC:
*Iuz's eyes narrowed when he eyed Vecna's legions. Eclavdra could clearly see that Iuz is shocked enough to reveal his true feelings. But there is nothing but mindless hate twisting his repulsing old face, even smallest sign of fear. Iuz roared in fury and thunderstorm erupted over all his domains, almost like lighting from the sky.*

Tarrasque, Iz, *MINE* !!!

*Then evil smirk crawled on his face. And only almost shut down eyes, burning so intensly within eyesockets that Eclavdra could tell that as far as she know Iuz someone would die, were expressing tearing him up wrath.*

But if they would walk out of Tovag Baragu ... Yesss, if they will have to emerge from there.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (Eclavdra closes down the image, and states rather loudly and shakily)
> 
> THAT'S why I fear, your Majesty!
> THAT'S what my foretelling is showing me.
> ...




TEC council should vote over my proposal taking into consideration that it were show of goodwill on my side. Brotherhood displayed goodwill also, pointing out that they will have great advantage ... I must admit it gives some hope that this pact would work well.

Another points to consider at our first meeting, fortification of the Vecna's Portal. Research expedition to ruins of Suel empire to find as much as possible about this wicked lich, who throw off his Suel roots for power and madness. Finding out vampire Kas, who have first hand experience with workings of Vecna. We admit that all battles We fought with archlich were giving not much insight into his mind. All I know that he's metodic, and very gifted tactican. But his shortage is improvisation in the unprobably situation. Like then when he first time tried to conquer this place. His warriors were stopped by Our priest leading ragtag band of murderers, mercenaries, professional scouts and wizards, while Us crushed his first avatar. Unfortunately these folls turned against Us, despite that their presence was helpful and We were going to spare them.

OOC:
AD&D2ed, adventure "Vecna lives !"  look at it from Iuz's point of view.   

IC:
We're pointing out that ex-servitors of Nerull and cultists of Tharizdun may became a major local allies of archlich. Demilich Acererak is allied with Us against pesky Vecna so his support might tip the balance in TEC pact favor. But We will ready Ourselves as if noone but Us will face Vecna ... and advise Our allies do the same. 

*Iuz's mocking gaze and ironic voice makes clear that he expect them all to flee with tails between their legs, or lay on their bellies begging for mercy in confrontation with Vecna.*

I'm not going to give a inch of my lands to him. _Never_.

*Iuz's hatred directed at Vecna is apparent for everybody.*


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 3, 2005)

To Rikandur Azebol re: Iuz's proposal for Pact enforcing rings:

I too voice my disagreement with this idea. The promise of brutal military vengeance will be far more effective than some magic trinket.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Your Majesty, THIS is why I am afraid!...




Wow. Uh, is it too late to change my faction?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 3, 2005)

The drow continue to extend the invitation to join the TEC Pact to:

  Suhfang (Album X)
  Acererak (Devilish)
  Polaria and Aestia (James Heard)
  The Kaballim (Nac Mac Feegle)
  The Empire of Lynn (Sollir) (And, Eclavdra answered the questions asked of her ... see the previous pages)

  The following powers are now in the TEC Pact:

  The Kingdom of Greater Nyrond (Bugbear)
  The Queendom of Eclavdor (Drow) (Edena_of_Neith)
  The Scarlet Brotherhood (Guilt Puppy)
  The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Knight Otu)
  The Nosferatu (Vampires) (Melkor)
  The Wolf God and his People (Paxus)
  The Empire of Iuz (Rikandur)
  The Tempest and Tharquish Empire (Uvenelei)
  The Nations of Orcreich, Greater and Lesser Khanate (Venus)

  Here are the Five Points of the TEC Pact, as agreed upon by all:

  - The TEC Pact specifies that if one nation in the Pact is attacked, ALL nations in the Pact are considered attacked.
  - The TEC Pact requires retaliation by all the TEC countries against the offender, in force equal to the force used in the attack (if 10,000 men attack a TEC country, then every TEC country sends 10,000 beings to attack the offending country. This was meant as a deterrence against attack.)
  - The TEC Pact grants the leaders of each TEC country, and their loyal servants (significant NPCs) safety and refuge in each other's countries and strongholds.
  - The TEC Pact requires that if an assassination attempt is made against one TEC leader, ALL the other TEC nations IMMEDIATELY send whatever amount of force is required to protect that leader and beat back the assault.
  - The TEC Pact requires that Wishes and Contingencies be cast, so that if one TEC leader (and/or significant NPCs) is attacked, all the other leaders (and significant NPCs) will know immediately.

  The drow have stated that they believe the best answer to treason, such as someone in the TEC Pact turning on them, attacking them, aiding Vecna, and so on,  is overwhelming and massive retaliation by all the other TEC Pact members:  The destruction of the treasonous nation, and the massacre of it's people.

  The drow welcome any other modification proposed by the TEC Members.

  The drow intend to hold a TEC Summit in Erelhi-Cinlu shortly (early in Turn 1.)  Everyone in the TEC Pact is invited to discuss the Pact and desired addendum to it.

  Eclavdra privately finds it ironic that the drow are the peacemakers here.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 4, 2005)

From Eclavdra:

  We the Drow of Eclavdor, offer the TEC Pact to the Elves of Miranda, Elvanian Forest, Highfolk, Delrune, Celene, Aliador, and the Lendores.
  We do not do this lightly, but in the face of the threat from the Whispered One and Tharizdun, and other threats foreseen, we believe that collective security would benefit us all.

  However ...

  If the Elven Nations join the TEC Pact, they must be prepared to allow drow within their lands, acknowledge our right to practice our religion within their lands, and put aside their unjust prejudice against us.
  In turn, we will allow ... elves to come to our cities, practice their Seldarine religion, and we will ... treat them with courtesy.
  We expect the Elves to obey our laws while within our cities.  We will obey their laws while within their lands.

  Likewise, the elves must deal with the other Pact members with open minds.  The humans, humanoids, vampires, sahuagin, undead, and others under the Pact must be treated with respect and courtesy, so long as they obey and respect the laws of the Elven Nations while within their borders, and treat the elves with courtesy and respect.
  And elves in human, humanoid, vampiric, sahuagin, and other lands must respect the laws, ways, and religions of those lands.

  We hope that the Surface Elves and Faerie appreciate that we are better than the alternative they face:  the Whispered One and his rule.

  (Eclavdra gave this speech with a straight face, with an extreme effort.)

  (This speech affects Kalanyr, Thomas and Xael.  The drow have extended the TEC Pact offer to their powers.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 4, 2005)

Edena:

[sblock]"I would like to begin by thanking you for taking the time to answer my questions.
Indeed you are right when you say that morality does not matter much to me: good, evil, and all the shades of grey inbetween are simply philosophical choices made by an individual about how he or she views the world.  Ethics, however, are vastly different.  One's ethics are defined by a consistent pattern of behavior and defines the amount of trustworthiness they have.  Trustworthiness, for instance, in such a treaty as the one you propose.  Without the...proper ethics among the members of any fellowship any pact made may fall hazard to crumble.  I am wary of joining your pact not because of your nation but because of some of the others which have signed which may have...less than desirable ethics.
However, I am most gracious for your offer, and it seems like the intelligent and wise decision to join.  I'm afraid though that, as I am only the proprietary holder of the Empire of Lynn I cannot bind the people forever more to an agreement they might not wish in the future, should their ownership change or their freedom somehow be granted.  I thus request a clause allowing Lynn the option of peaceably backing out of the treaty without repercussion.  If you acquiesce to this clause I will most happily sign your treaty and I can assure you that as long as Lynn is a part of it we will uphold its laws without protest.

Your humble servant,
Arch-Merchant Glu'boise, Minister of Foreign Relations for the Combined Merchant's League, Overseer of Lynn.[/sblock]


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi all,  made long journey discovered phone was out, am typing this from the library in town, should be back online tomorrow. Sorry for lack of replies will be back into it within 48 hours hopefully. (I see I seem to be a tad under IC'd I'll have to do something about that, the question is what ?). Also I formally relinquish YeCind.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 4, 2005)

Edena I'll have a response to your questions and your offer when I get back online, the same to all others my apologies again.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 4, 2005)

Edena: Here is my faction info, hopefully in the format you can use immediately, Sblocked in.

[sblock]
E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
PC: Ygravene Xagy (also known occasionally as Zagyg)
Other characters: Zagyg the Mad Archmage, Demigod of Humor, Eccentricity, Occult lore and Unpredictability. Murlynd, Hero-God of Magical Technology.

Artifacts: unknown yet 

Powers:

- The Nation of Aestia -  this represents a loose and chaotic nation holding vague control over an enormous amount of sparsely populated land, limited to the valley floors of the northernmost portions of the country but gradually becoming more and more subterranean in nature as the latitude progresses towards the south pole of Oerth. Sizeable cities are held apart by vast differences in local law, society, and government - a common religion and national government are the main defining characteristics of "Is it Aestian?"

POPULATIONS AND IC VALUES OF TERRITORIES:

Aestia: 6,300,000 (tentatively until approved) Max IC is either 189 or 378 (depending on which formula is correct in the posted rules (divide by 200k or divide by 100k) and I don't remember so I just did both)

TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR: 

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT YELLOW-TANNISH

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Territories off map include the southern polar ice cap and territories beneath and underground, and a relatively large but sparsely populated spear of land in the middle of southern Solnor Ocean.

PL Notes:

The Aestian Nationalized Seaforce - Aestia has a proud and ancient tradition of seafaring. While the local provincial navies are mostly converted merchantmen with the occasional selkie marines, the Aestian navy has been proudly sailing on or beneath the waves for the last three quarters of a century with the most advanced naval magical technology in all of Oerth. Three tremendous Wetsail carriers are the flagships of the navy, capable of carrying smaller vessels and engaging in massive amounts of um, privateering. The flagships are: The Narwhal, Nautilus, and BunBun (BunBun is crewed only by Kobolds and Gnomes and is sized as such)

Local Armed Forces: Indistinct rabble of variously trained and equipped troops of widely different capabilities and design. One province might rely on a dominated troll marching band to serve as protection, another could consist of a single wise sage, and yet another could have a powerful company of constructs and siege crabs. Generally the overwhelmingly consistent element is the Aestian proclivity toward style and outlandish behavior.

Polarian Tax Corps: Trained to deal with a tremendously different resistance from various frigid provinces while collecting taxes, the Polarian Tax Corps tend to be multispecialists capable of dealing with many different situations. They travel underneath the Polarian ice caps in specially designed boats and in the occasional awakened whale's gullet. They are the elite fighting units of Aestian Tax Collectors.

The Pelican Riders of Sargynia: The Pelican riders are just that- they ride Giant Pelicans as a sort of air force. They're not particularly well trained or maintained, but they have fun and in Aestia that's a legitimate reason to set up a militia.

Vates of Askala: Askala is the magical university of Aestia, and the Vates are the elite seers that inhabit the Ganna monastery at the top of Mt. Aksala. They're not truly a military force, but most everyone on the island of Askala has something to do with magic. Only the Vates are truly significant though, being mostly diviners and illusionists of 13th or higher level.

Walrus Riders of Friesland: These guys ride Dire Walruses, which sounds really silly until you've _seen_ a dire walrus- after which you realize they're incredibly brave with a tremendous tolerance for gassy dire walruses for long stretches of time. They're mostly dwarves, except for a female barbarian Loxo named Esprelza that no one wanted to argue with.

The Srantovati: The Heroes of Srantovati are basically Aestia's answer to a knightly order, except the Aestian Srantovati sword-style fixates heavily upon light or no armor without a shield. Therefore most members are Monks using greatswords and bastard swords. It's invitation only, and Srantovati are accorded the ovations normally reserved for professional athletes. They are usually known by their distinctive dark face paint, bare chests (for both sexes) and red and green striped pants. That dress is so associated with them in fact, that it serves as a cover for their activities sans uniforms.

The Retainers of the Celestial Houses: These forces tend to either be for show only, or to be terribly elite affairs of single bodyguards. By national decree the Celestial Houses are forbidden to raise standing armies, so instead they tend to make up for quantity in quality.

Others: There are also a number of "monster race" citizens and what not that might be construed as forces in their own right. While the Alcian church, for instance, does indeed have a substantial number of priests with effective combat abilities though, they're not mustered or organized as such. So any use of them as combat units will probably require an expenditure of IR power.

PLAYER NOTES

Aestia

Proper Name: Aestia Akalassa

Ruler: Aestem Raudex Merlend (Murlynd) at the behest of Ygravene Xagy (Zagyg), Perguine MLXI of Polaria, Duke of Askala and Irminsul, Ruler of the Malachite Throne, Keeper of the Vates of the Uttercold, Master of the Winds and Stars, Admiral of the Southern Seas, Chief of the White Hide Tribes, Lord of Illusion and Truth, Overking of the New Kingdom, Raud of the Srantovati, and Wind Duke of Aquaa.

Government: Meritocratic Monarchy overseeing a bizarre variety of governmental systems

Capital: Masyus (26,000)

Major Towns: Friesland (4,000), Ganna (limited to 436 permanent residents), Askala (4,000), Moren (41,800), Jelling (11,600), Stetten (22,700), New Roland (36,000)

Provinces: Many semi-independent nations of which Aestia, Askala, Arrona, Curonia, Dacia, Epirus, Ezra, Suomi, Pelegica, Paetrica, Vod, Levts, Vils, Sargynia, Mori, Raethra, and Rhaetia are all some particulars of.

Resources: Ships and seafaring technology, fish and fish products, reindeer, ivory, Gems (I-III), rare lichens, novelty goods and products

Coinage: Narwhal (10pp), Pelican (pp), Crown (gp), Noble (ep), Penny (sp), Common (cp)

Population: 6,300,000 (tentatively)

Languages: Old Oeridian, Gnome, Draconic, Aquan, Common, Askalan (a secret tongue taught to the priests of the Askala), and many exprimental languages in this time of change - including at least one that involves flash cards and another that requires a trombone and pantomime.

Alignments: N, CN*, LG, LN, NG, CG

Religions: Alci* (The Twins, with both Gnomish and Aestian versions being popular), Alia, Bleredd, Boccob, Celestian, Daern, Delleb, Fharlanghn, Johydee, Lirr, Murlynd, Pholtus, The Zorya (The Fate Winds- Atro, Procan, Sotillon, Telchur, Velinius, & Wenta) Velnius, Xerbo, Zagyg, and Zilchus.

Allies: Various intelligent whales, ice elementals, lost seafarers, Akalan tradepriests

Enemies: The Man

History:
Aerdian domination of the Flanaess was an event that took place over hundreds of years, capped by the coronation of Overking Nasran in 1CY. By -213 CY though, the Aerdy had already began to show the fat complacency that would later lead to their downfall. A fleet of 437 ships full of stout adventurers and knights sailed south from the great ancient port of Roland, vowing to restore Aerdian honor and prestige to far away lands and to one day return with the secrets of making the Aerdy masters of their destinies eternally.

Unfortunately for those devout individuals, stalwart souls all, they had little comprehension of the task they had set for themselves. From the very start they encountered resistance to their cause. Sea monsters, hostile natives, and all manner of dire celestial portents all caused attrition amongst the crews and many ships were lost. Still they persisted, their fleet nearly halved and every person aboard (even the halflings) gaunt and starving, they finally found a land to claim for themselves - a paradise of rocks covered in lichens and desperate fur trees at the mouth of a tremendous river. Their leader Masyrus claimed land on the northern side across from that island and called it holy. So the first twin settlements of Masyrus and Ganna were founded and a new calendar was established in 1AR (-197CY).

Eventually those Aery explorers began to call themselves more properly the Aesti, or "Sea People." The harsh islands and coastlines of Aestia almost provided the final wave over into the bilge for the hapless settlers until they met with the indigenous tribes of the area - mostly gnomes, dwarves and kobolds - who they negotiated with and cajoled until those races joined them. Today, in some places at least, the societies are almost completely intertwined. In 102AR (-95CY) their alliances and agreements were settled into the forms that are recognizable today when they drove the last remnants of the hordes of the Ancient Green Dragon Mxaples from the Calnan Swamps and the leaders of all races involved were granted noble status in the great houses of Aestia. Also of noted presence was a great adventurer mage by the name of Ygravene Xagilvy, also promoted to nobility by the consensus of The House of Lords and Houses.

Over the years, Aerdian sensibilities ahve changed much in the Aesti with the Aestian culture now sharing many facets with their gnomish and other demihuman allies. The provinces of Aestia are known properly as Celestial Houses, the Overking of Aestia rules from a throne made of malachite and platinum, and the dream of finding the perfect political system is expressed at the county level with great latitude given to individuals and communities to persue different forms of government and expressions of provinence.

Recently the Aestians have came under the curious rule of a descendant of the mage Xagilvy and his appointed Aestem Raudex Merlend. The two are a curious sort, coming from the sea from nowhere, pronouncing and proving their establishment as progeny of a Celestial House thought lost long ago, and besting every foe in almost every task and challenge until they won the seat of rulership. Their companion Jaldamee dead on the journey, the mage Xagy seems to be still mourning - tirelessly searching the icy frostfell wastes of Polaria for something. Merlend, on the other hand as his agent, seems bent on squeezing every last secret from the scrolls of technology and knowledge that mysteriously appeared in the nation just after the Gods stopped communicating with their priests. Already he and the seers of Askala have vetted out many missteps and inaccurancies that seem to have been placed within the manuscript, and the people of Moren cheered last fall when Merlend demonstrated the first steps of what he calls "aeronology" with a flight in a contraption he called "Pelican III." Unfortunately further experiments by other "aeronauts" have been less than successful.

[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 4, 2005)

Guilt Puppy, my e-mail failed.  It wouldn't deliver my reply to you.  I don't know why it works sometimes and doesn't work sometimes.  I'll see what I can do about it.
   I need to put Eclavdras' reply on the board because of the e-mail failure.  Here it is:

  TO GUILT PUPPY (PRIVATE)

  [sblock]

  Eclavdra agrees fully with this.
  Eclavdra requests that this statement - in it's full - be submitted at 
the Summit (early in Turn 1) at Erelhi-Cinlu.
  Eclavdra states that the drow will most certainly follow the tenets of 
this proposal.  Anyone interfering with the war against Vecna is 
effectively ALLYING with Vecna (whether they realize it or not, because 
they interfere with our war effort against Vecna) and should be treated 
as such.

[/sblock]

  TO SOLLIR

  Sollir, Eclavdra agrees with the condtion set forth by Arch-Merchant Glu'boise.

  Eclavdra has something to say about ethics, to Glu'boise, in her own chaotic evil way:

  [sblock]

  (remember that to Eclavdra, ethics is a strange and unfamilar term.  She is not threatening Glu'boise below, merely struggling to understand and translate the word ethics into something that means something to her.)

  I obey my diety, Lolth.  I enforce her Way, and I comprehend her Dream.
  I do not do this because of ethics.  I really do not relate to that term.
  I do this because of consequences.  Disloyalty to Lolth means my damnation.  Loyalty to Lolth means paradise.  The choice is clear to me.
  You are the owner of Lynn.  I am guessing that you desire your property preserved, and your guild requires you to keep it so, with punishment for failure to comply.  
  You feel ... ethically ... about protecting Lynn ... I do not quite understand what you mean by this, but I see it is very important to you.
  The TEC Treaty ensures there will be severe consequences, if anyone attempts to damage your property.  It is meant to protect your property.  It is meant to ensure that when the Whispered One comes, he will not damage your property.  Tharizdun will not damage your property.  Anyone who tries to damage your property will be killed, their people massacred, and their lands and property destroyed.
  Is this satisfactory to you?
  I grant you the Opt-Out Clause if you feel the TEC Pact is not right for you.  As you requested.  So now I may count you within the TEC Pact?

  (If I played Eclavdra as subscribing to the concept of ethics, or understanding ethics enough to comfortably discuss the concept in depth, I wouldn't be playing her as chaotic evil.  Instead, Eclavdra looks at the matter in terms of consequences:  consequences for herself almost universally, but at least she understands consequences enough to discuss the concept at length as it relates to others.
  I feel I must be true to the character, at least at the start.  Perhaps things will occur that change Eclavdra, but the game has to start before anything can happen.)

  [/sblock]

  TO JAMES

  I will add the new information to the roster ASAP.

  Also, James, Eclavdra has invited your power to join the TEC Pact.


  TO KALANYR

  If Thomas does not play, and you can talk Serpenteye into agreement, you could play Thomas' power in addition to your own.
  Thomas' power is heavily elven.  He has the powerful elven nation of Aliador, the elven nations of Celene and the Lendore Isles, and the democratic Yeomanry.  He also has the Theocracy of the Pale, which is next to Aliador but which until recently knew nothing of it.
  IMHO it would be good to see the elves united under one player, IF Thomas is not going to join us.  And if Thomas reappears, he could play his power once more.

  But you must contact Serpenteye, and talk with him.  This is his game, and I am only making suggestions.

  Remember that you have a fellow elven player still in the game:  Xael.  He is playing Highfolk and Delrune, and the Vesve Forest.  Over a million elves are in his power.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 4, 2005)

TO SERPENTEYE

  Serpenteye, James is asking for a ruling on the IC of his power.  Check his roster on the Megapost.

  TO EVERYONE

  Eluvan is returning on the 6th.

  Could you'all try and get ahold of Devilish and Xael?  (I've tried, but am not getting any responses yet.)  They need to know the game is starting up shortly.  Also, they need to be appraised of the IC developments.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Xael (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm here. And mostly in good condition now too. And I promise that I'll answer to the diplomatic messages today...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

Serpenteye, please make a new thread when you get a chance, I'd like to close this one off fairly soon at this point.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 4, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Also, James, Eclavdra has invited your power to join the TEC Pact.



Is there a post for that hidden in here somewhere? Sorry, these things are so long I apologize if I lose things. Honestly I don't even know much about what you guy's "TEC Pact" is. 
 

Not even time for watching rapt with popcorn y'know.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 4, 2005)

I've got good news, people!
  John Brown is joining us.
  And he decided to join before Serpenteyes' cut off date, and was delayed in posting because he was out of town, so he's in!  (unless Serpenteye says otherwise, obviously.)
  I'm putting him in the roster.

  Everyone give a big hi to John Brown!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome back Xael.  Nice to hear from you again!  

  Do you know where Thomas got off to?  I can't find him.  No response from e-mails.

  Devilish is definitely playing, but also definitely AFK. I hope he comes back soon.

  -

  Creamsteak, I have fully updated the Megapost on the temporary thread (the idle thread) through this post.  Thus, when Serpenteye creates his new IR thread, I can cut and paste the megapost right over to it.
  Thanks for keeping this thread open this long.

  -

  TO JAMES, XAEL AND THOMAS (if you are there)

  The TEC Pact is an agreement among the primarily evil powers in the IR.  Devilishs' power (Acererak) and Anabstercorians' power (Rary, Bright Lands, Greyhawk), and Creamsteaks' power (the Illithid, beholders, aboleth) have not signed this Pact, but Greater Nyrond (Bugbear) has.

  The TEC Pact states:

  -  An attack upon one TEC Power is an attack on all TEC Powers.
  -  If there is an attack upon one TEC power, all TEC Powers must retaliate with equal force (if 10,000 men attack one TEC power, all the TEC powers send 10,000 men EACH in retaliation.)
  -  The leaders and significant NPCs of each TEC Power have safety and refuge in each others' countries.  
  -  If an assassination attempt is made upon a TEC leader (say, 10 Epic PLs are sent to kill a leader of 1 Epic PL), then ALL the TEC Pact countries must send enough force - whatever it takes - to protect that leader and beat back the attack.
  -  All TEC countries are required, through Wishes and Contingencies and Divinations, to set things up so it is INSTANTLY known to all TEC leaders if an assassination attempt begins upon a TEC leader.

  There is now an informal 6th rule.
  If a TEC country betrays the other TEC countries (attacking them, consorting with Vecna, attempting to kill another TEC leader - things like that) then the offending power is to be wiped out, it's leaders killed, it's people exterminated, and it's lands burned.  This is considered a credible deterrent to treason.

  The TEC Pact is primarily an alliance of the evil powers.  The Empire of Iuz, the drow, the Wolf God, Aerdi and the Dragon, the Scarlet Brotherhood, the Tempest of Hell and Tharquish Empire, and the undead of the Empire of Lynn are all in the TEC Pact.
  There are two neutral powers in the TEC Pact:  Orcreich and it's subjects, Greater and Lesser Khanate (Venus), and Greater Nyrond (Bugbear.)

  There is no chance the Illithid will join.
  The drow have been totally unable to even contact the Illithid.
  Every emissary the drow have sent to the Illithid has been eaten, or sent back as a voidmind.
  All attempts to communicate magically have been blocked.
  So I would daresay Creamsteak isn't joining.  

  Devilish is also a wild card.  Will Acererak and the Solistarim join?  Who knows?  The drow would like to know, since their alliance or emnity would make a crucial difference.  Iuz says Acererak is an ally, and that will have to do for now.

  So why is Eclavdra, a DROW, offering entry into the TEC Pact to the ELVES?

  Well ... that's a good question.  A very good question.  But, there it is.  The offer is there!

  As for Polaria and Aestia (James Heard, that's you) the offer is being made because they are considered Neutral Powers, and the drow wish to welcome the neutrals into the Alliance of Evil.  After all, there is no rule that says the neutrals have to side with the good guys!  

  What I find amusing about the whole thing is that the chaotic evil drow Velsharess is the one creating the first major military alliance of the game.  That is a paradox!


----------



## James Heard (Jan 4, 2005)

Edena: How are you attempting to establish diplomatic relations with Aestia? Are you just sending some drow in a boat across the ocean or what? You could send a message via Gnomish Merchant Marines from Hepmonaland ports I suppose., or you could (heh heh) send your drow ambassadors aboard said Merchant Marines.

With any luck they'd stay sane long enough to reach New Roland or something, and not have to share quarters with loxo and giff marines because those were the only bunks big enough.


----------



## devilish (Jan 4, 2005)

*I am here!*

Sorry -- my company had yesterday as the holiday instead of last Friday.

Just catching up .... and there's a lot of pages to catch up on!

D'y'know -- if you download this thread, it's over 500 pages!! More than
the China Mievelle book I'm trudging through now (unfortunately, Download
Thread also reveals the <sblock> sections so I have to find another 
way of reading them.)

-D


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey there Devilish!  It's GREAT to see you again.  Welcome back!

Around 100 pages of that 500 are from the Megapost.  Within all those sblocks are nearly 100 pages of material (in 12 point Geneva) submitted by our IR players.


  TO JAMES

  Concerning how the drow send their offer, they are rather unsubtle about it:  Eclavdra personally teleports to the capital of Aestia and then to the capital Polaria to make the offer.
  After the initial attempts to kill the drow female who suddenly appeared fail (Eclavdra has three artifacts worth of defenses up) said drow female requests - in a soft, gentle voice - to deliver a message.
  If they go on trying to kill her, she laughs, drops the message in a rolled up parchment, and teleports out.
  If they send someone to bring a diplomat to talk to the drow, Eclavdra introduces herself, and makes the full offer.
  Whatever the reaction of the locals, and whether or not she is allowed to talk to anyone of importance, Eclavdra carries herself with grace, poise, and dignity.  She is dressed as per her description in the roster.

  Attempts to scry Eclavdra while she is doing this fail.  She has three artifacts worth of defenses against scrying up, Periaps of Proof Against Detection and Location, and everal Wishes and other spells.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 4, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO JAMES
> 
> Concerning how the drow send their offer, they are rather unsubtle about it:  Eclavdra personally teleports to the capital of Aestia and then to the capital Polaria to make the offer.
> After the initial attempts to kill the drow female who suddenly appeared fail (Eclavdra has three artifacts worth of defenses up) said drow female requests - in a soft, gentle voice - to deliver a message.
> ...




There's no 'capital of Polaria'. It's one great big smorgasboard kingdom. No one cares about drow teleporting to random streets in the capital, especially singular ones. No one really knows enough about drow to care, and even if they heard some foreign tales of their evils and infamous behaviors they'd probably consider them to be clearly inferior to visits by the Polarian Tax Corps in threat. No, the problem is that once you're there...and asking for "someone in charge", you've got a veritable *army* of offers of diplomacy and claims of rulership. You're challenged to a duel of chess by the representatives of the Holy See of the Broadstreet Junior High School. You get a formal declaration of war from the beggars who work the streets of another town entirely, that you've never heard of. Twelve diplomats offer to take you to twelve different rulers, with at least sixteen different offers. You're offered exclusive rights to peddle fine gnomish shoes in the Drow nations. You get an offer to join a kayaking team. In fact, in very little time at all you're convinced that you've finally miscast a spell horribly and somehow ended up in Madhouse in Pandemonium.

Attempts to scry on the demigod of unpredictability to get to the heart of the matter are...unpredictable, and if you reeeeeeally want to come in unannouced on Murlynd then I can only suggest you wait until the game is already in effect so Serpenteye can tell us who lives. 

Anyways, let's just say that for now you end up getting several unconfirmed promises that your offer will eventually get seen by someone, an armful of gnomish running shoes and giff muffins, a kayak paddle, membership certificate in a chess club, and probably a bad opinion of law & order in Masyrus (which is ok, many of my citizens would probably consider the drow awfully dull and law-abiding).


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm so glad we talked you in to coming back.  You're a hoot.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 5, 2005)

Believe it or not, Eclavdra is not surprised by this reception, although she is certainly amused by it.
  Remember that normally drow society is controlled anarchy, with nobody really in charge.

  Eclavdra has a solution, once she sees the (relatively extremely friendly) response to her presence:  she creates a large number of simulacrums.
  Each of these is totally loyal to her, and she commands each to seek out the highest ruler, and negotiate.
  She knows that if there really is a ruler, she or he will eventually take notice of several dozen Eclavdras running around in the nation.

  A challenge to chess?  That Eclavdra is bemused, and accepts.  And probably ... wins!  
  A declaration of war by the beggars?  That Eclavdra utters a spell, and several thousand gold pieces fall from the sky, while she walks off.  Kayaking?  That Eclavdra involved tries it ... and probably doesn't win the race.  TWelve diplomats take twelve different Eclavdras to the local rulers, and each Eclavdra offers the same offer.

  And something happens to Eclavdra herself, from all this.
  It is very subtle, but it happens.
  This is the first time in her entire centuries long life that she has confronted a surface dwelling people and they are ... friendly.
  There must be a deeply buried spark of Elvish in Eclavdra, for instead of feeling violent, angry, or condescending towards these wild, chaotic people, she feels amusement and ... could it be a sense of fun?  Just a faint glimmer of something always buried, a faint spark, of the Elvendom long atrophied within her blackened, befouled heart.
  Could it be, that something is working on Eclavdra?  Making her less evil?  After all, the average drow would slaughter anyone annoying them on the spot, and use tactics to scare others away.  Eclavdra, is just amused and even laughs and giggles at much of the antics.
  Is something at work?  Who knows?  The Gods are gone, and only they could know for sure what befalls here.  (If any of them throw detect alignment on Eclavdra, trust me when I say she still radiates strong chaotic evil.  So what gives?)


----------



## James Heard (Jan 5, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, Eclavdra is not surprised by this reception, although she is certainly amused by it.
> Remember that normally drow society is controlled anarchy, with nobody really in charge.



Ok. But here they're not even controlled, at least on the streets. Lawfulness is for people who like that sort of thing, like soldiers and mean tax collectors. And Mr. Merlend. He likes order...a lot, but he's obviously one of those masochistic paladin types.


			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra has a solution, once she sees the (relatively extremely friendly) response to her presence:  she creates a large number of simulacrums.
> Each of these is totally loyal to her, and she commands each to seek out the highest ruler, and negotiate.
> She knows that if there really is a ruler, she or he will eventually take notice of several dozen Eclavdras running around in the nation.



Clone doesn't work that way though, because if it did every spellcaster would be multiplying themselves a hundred times over and telling the rest of the party to stay home because 10' hallways aren't big enough to contain an army of mage AND some wussy little barbarian half-orc. Hrrph. The very idea. It's a good idea though, if you want to spend the time it takes to look after each of the ideas separately it shouldn't take more than a month or so because after a while the newness will wear off and the Guild of Greeters, Diplomats, and Midwives will find other visitors to bother with.


			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> A challenge to chess?  That Eclavdra is bemused, and accepts.  And probably ... wins!



Definitely. You're now the regional chess champion. You're invited to the picnic and awards ceremony, where you'll find yourself surrounded by wide-eyed and socially inept gnomish and kobold chess fans from schools all over town asking in all seriousness about your philosophy in gaming, what it feels like to be good at anything, and several crude sexual advances.


			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> A declaration of war by the beggars?  That Eclavdra utters a spell, and several thousand gold pieces fall from the sky, while she walks off.



They'd look at you in horror and run to hide from the Tax Corps.


			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Kayaking?  That Eclavdra involved tries it ... and probably doesn't win the race.



Probably not, Aestians are excellent on and in the water. And drow aren't known for their naval achievements much.


			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TWelve diplomats take twelve different Eclavdras to the local rulers, and each Eclavdra offers the same offer.



Seven of the "local rulers" are guildmasters, one is a madman merchant who thinks he's a sponge (much to the chagrin of his clan members, who beg you not to relay anything impertinent about the episode to his father lest he turn him into a mop), three aren't very local at all and just wanted to invite you to other provinces (but one still offers his hand in marriage - "You'd be just the thing back in Vod! My mother would even teach you how to make her famous scones!" - he doesn't know where they're famous though), and one wants to lead you to meet with Merlend but asks nervously, "Um, not to be too blunt about things miss. Begging your pardon even, but you see our Master is quite busy. Busy indeed, and his um, kinsman...well, he's not as ah...diplomatic and of good cheer as Master Ygravene is. We've had...accidents. Maybe you'd rather I just pass something along? I give my honor that  my Master shall see it, and this way we won't have to mop anything in the palace or fix any windows. On the other hand, you're a fine looking lass - and Mister Merlend sometimes scares the maids away something *fierce*..." With that his voice trails off nervously and he looks honestly chagrined. He doesn't know much more about the situation, only that Merlend has stated that he's "cleaning house" as he puts it in the palace and that he doesn't know where Master Ygravene is at all - but that he's away.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (If any of them throw detect alignment on Eclavdra, trust me when I say she still radiates strong chaotic evil.  So what gives?)



Unless she consults directly with Merlend for some reason, starts slaying people on the streets out of hand (in a province where that's illegal - like Aestia Province), or asks someone to do it to her for some reason nobody particularly cares enough to check. I mean, some areas of Aestia allow ritual murder and cannabilism (on an admittedly limited extent) so even if you showed up dragging a fresh corpse Aestians might chalk it up to some sort of allowed religious practice - or just be interested because it was different and new. They're really big on different and new, it's almost the national slogan.*


*_There's actually several thousand national slogans though, so there's a fair chance that it might be one of them but no one really checks up on those things except dwarves and liches writing books for the universities._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 5, 2005)

Eclavdra is going to use powerful divinations to find this Merlend.
  If that doesn't work, she reads a Wish spell off of a scroll, to find the one this person is so nervously referring to (this person, being the one referring to Merlend.)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 5, 2005)

OOC:
The way You wrote this all, James, I think that Iuz would visit this place incognito. If he would find time ... his shedule if filled for several lifetimes.  

Where wanton murder isn't prohibited ? Iuz would like to make "good" first impression. Maybe some butchering contest ?    

And simulacrum isn't cloning ... it is just creating construct from snow that resembles person designated to be copied. And it's repair is very expensive and slow ... Iuz don't create such because such simulacrum have personality of the copied person, and he know himself the best. 

And, Edena, why waste precious _Wish_ scroll ... I remind You that You have fair chance of botching it and blowing half of the city to the sky, leaving only Murylynd standing at the bottom of the crater ... smoke rising from him, blinking in suprise and muttering. 
"It exploded before I mixed ingredients ?"   

Use _Miracle_ scroll, You know the Iuz's prices ... barely 30,000 gp and 600 souls !   And if You don't want to buy it from Iuz himself ... try in "Druzil & Pleeancis INC" They will sell You everything !

Or ask someone on the street ?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 5, 2005)

I apologize for my long absence, life rose up and smacked me a good one right in the face.  However, by Thurday, I should be back to normal, so this is just a small post for now, and I will get back really tomorrow.

Edena:



Spoiler



I believe that we speak for the Iron League as well as ourselves when we say we would be honored to join this pact you speak of.  Sad as it is, the truth of the matter is that all must be on guard against treachery in these troubled days.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 5, 2005)

Nac:

I hope that life is treating you much better. I will be back this afternoon, Chicago time.

I have to head to work, so don't blow up Oerth until turn 1 starts.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2005)

Finally! I've been unable to load EN-World and Hotmail for days. *sigh* Has anyone else had this problem or is it just me?

Anyway... Since I'm finally here I'll proceed with the preparations as quickly as possible.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2005)

Links to the other pages of the 5th IR:

1st recruitment thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105726
1st ooc-thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=109539

____________________________________


The Rules of the 5th IR

Above all else the IR is a game about power.

Power is, after all, the ability to affect the world around you. There are many different expressions of power. A brilliant speech or diplomatic negotiation can in the right circumstances guarantee your victory. Propaganda and manipulation are vital tools to control your own population, NPC-factions and even the other players. Role-playng is an essential tool for achieveing true power. But there is much more to the game.

Industry, technology, war, magic, divinity and infiltration are the other tools at your disposal. They benefit your faction in different ways, and though you need not master them all they will all be relevant to the outcome of the game.



The Turn

The IR is divided into turns. Each of them is three months long and roughly represents a season.

1. At the beginning of each turn you send me, Serpenteye, an email at ecaf99@hotmail.com where you let me know how you will allocate your power that turn.

2. Tell how many Power Points you put into industrializing your respective provinces, how much you spend on Technology or Magic and how much you reserve for Infiltration or the Military in your email.

3. List how you allocate your military Power Levels. If you are upgrading any of your Regular armies to Elite, and if you?re turning any of your Elite armies to Epic this needs to be in the email.

The DM needs this information to know just how powerful you are going to be during the Turn.

When all player emails have been received and the DM knows how each faction is going to invest its power for the Turn, it's time for the game to begin.

If you do not send the DM email before each Turn they will allocate your power in a way that they think is in accordance with the nature of your faction in a way that they believe it will benefit them. The DM does this for NPC-factions, but you may find that it is less optimized than what you had in mind.



Industry

Industry is the backbone of the IR. The combined Industrial Capacity (IC) of your provinces determines how many Power Points you get to spend each season (3-month turn) of the game. The IC of the province itself is not reduced by spending these power points, but is renewed at the beginning of each turn.

IC represents the productive aspects of technology, your smithies, factories, farms, all the hard work of the vast majority of your population.

The IC of a province is tied to two factors:

* The amount of power you invest into the province directly, at the beginning of each turn, determines the maximum amount of IC the province will give you next season. 1 power point invested gives you ½ points of IC, 10 PP invested gives 5 IC, etc. (½PPI + PPT = PPnt)
PPI = Power Points Invested
PPT = Power Points per Turn (from IC only)
PPnt = Power Points Next Turn

* The maximum level of Industrial Capacity in a province is limited by the population of the province multiplied with the tech-level of your faction +5 divided by 200'000. A province with a population of 600'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 5 has a maximum IC of 60. A province with a population of 23'000'000 inhabitants and a tech-level of 20 has a maximum IC of 5750. ((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)



Technology

You all begin with a level of technology roughly equivalent to what Europe had the year 1500. In the prologue to the IR you were all given access to blueprints, schematics and copies of more advanced technology but for now you lack the infrastructure required to manufacture most of the inventions. You know - or can rather easily find out - how to put this infrastructure together, how to manufacture the factories you need to make the components to make the factories to make the components to make the factories to make the components and the factories required to make a car or a tank, or an airplane. But doing all that takes time and effort.

The Technological Arms Race

Technology is complicated, but in the IR it?s rather simple. You create the infrastructure needed to apply your technologies in increments by spending Power Points. You need to spend 50 PPs to advance your entire faction one level in technology, if you use technology given to you from the devils. If you choose to use technology from another source it will cost an additional 10 ppts and if you wish your technology to be environmentally clean it will cost you another 10 points. The maximum cost of advancing one step in the technological arms race is therefore 70.

You have the option of spending more Power Points, as many as you like to advance accordingly. The levels of technology are equivalent to the highest common levels of technology according to the following table:

1: 1500
2: 1600
3: 1650
4: 1700
5: 1725
6: 1750
7: 1775
8: 1800
9: 1810
10: 1820
11: 1830
12: 1840
13: 1850
14: 1860
15: 1870
16: 1880
17: 1885
18: 1890
19: 1895
20: 1900
21: 1905
22: 1910
23: 1915
24: 1920
25: 1925
26: 1930
27: 1935
28: 1940
29: 1942
30: etc?
At every 4th level of technology all your military units, except for militia after level 4, garners an increase in their attack and defense values of +1 and +1. The strategic mobility of your units increases gradually, but this is a minor effect compared to magic.

Technology also has an impact on your maximal industrial capacity.

Maximum IC =((Population x Tech Level+5)/100'000)



War

The roll of a die decides conventional warfare.

Combat Turn One (First Half): First the DM rolls one d6 for the attacker, then for the defender.

If the attacker?s modified roll is higher than the defender?s, the attacker damages the defender.

If the attacker and the defender have equal Power Levels in the battle, the attacker inflicts damage on the defender equal to 1/10th of the defender?s original strength in the battle.

If the attacker has more Power Levels in the battle, they will inflict damage in proportion to their relative numbers. If he has 1.5 times as many Power Levels he will inflict 1.5 times more damage than usual. If he has twice as many Power Levels as his enemy, he will inflict twice as much in damage.

Combat Turn One (Second Half): After the DM has rolled for the attacker they will then make the same rolls for the defender, and so on.

The defender will then become the attacker and his current strength will be used for calculating damage. This cycle of violence continues until either side has been defeated.

Armies consisting of mixed kinds of PLs are added together when determining the amount of damage they inflict and recieve, but still apply their modifiers separately. (Don't worry if you don't understand this. I'll make sure it's balanced.)


Armies

There are four different categories of armies: Militia, Regular, Elite and Epic Armies.

Militia armies are recruited directly out of your common population.

They are 1-3 level characters of NPC classes, barely trained and nearly useless individually, but in great enough numbers they can be a terrible threat.

Militia can be conscripted or recruited for no direct cost. You don?t have to pay any Power Points to create Militia armies, and they are the one kind of army you can raise after the beginning of a Turn. Up to 25% of all of the population in a province can be turned into militia at the beginning of a Turn, up to 10% of the population can be mobilized when the Turn has already begun.

10,000 soldiers of a Militia army are the equivalent of 1 Power Level.

Militia attacks with a modifier of ?4 and defends with a modifier of ?3.

They do not benefit from improvements in technology beyond LVL 4 in the Technological Arms Race (1700 AD in Earth terms) - they are simply too numerous and untrained for you to be able to equip them with quality weapons.
Militia Power Levels can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy.


Regular armies are your usual professional soldiers.

They have adequate training and equipment and are PC-classes and monsters of levels (or ECLs) of 2-6.

At the beginning of the game they may be vulnerable against hordes of militia but they will later be able to sweep them aside with ease. One PL of regular armies costs 1 Power Point to create.
(You do not create Regular PL out of Militia PL. You can create Regular armies directly out of your the Power Points you get each turn.)

They attack and defend with a modifier of +0/+0. They benefit fully from improvements in technology.

Regular PLs can be demobilized at the beginning/end of a round and the surviving warriors can be put back into the industrial economy. You then regain all the Power Points you spent on creating the surviving Regular PLs.


Elite armies are experienced and educated soldiers.

They are well-equipped adventurer-classed characters, or monsters, of levels 7 to 16.

They are deadly opponents who benefit fully both from improvements in technology and from advancement in the Magical Arms Race.

They can be recruited from the ranks of your Regular armies, at a cost of 10 Regular Power Levels for one Elite PL. (The cost reflects losses in training, the high cost of training and the high cost of their equipment)
Alternatively they can be recruited from your regular armies at a reduced cost in lives, but increased overall price. This way it costs 10 PPts to upgrade one Regular PL to Elite.

They attack with a modifier of +4 and defend with a modifier of +3.

They have complete strategic mobility; they can Teleport all over the planet instead of the mundane means available to lesser armies.

Elite armies cannot be demobilized.


Epic armies are the toughest, most skilled combatants on the planet.

Your PCs are all Epic, but few others are in the beginning of the game.

They are nearly untouchable by Regular PLs and can slaughter Militia without concern. They are as far above Elites as the Elites are above the Regulars.

Epics are the only ones who can research High Magic in the Magical Arms Race and they benefit fully from both Magic and Technology.

Epic PLs can only be recruited from your Elite armies, at a cost of 10 Elite PLs for 1 Epic PL. In other words 1 Elite PL is as expensive as 100 regular PLs, but they may very well be much more valuable than that depending on your play-style.
Alternatively, they can be recruited from your Elite armies at a reduced cost in lives but a severely increased overall cost. This way it costs 100 PPts to increase one Elite PL to an Epic PL.

They attack with a modifier of +8 and defend with a modifier of +7.

Epic armies cannot be demobilized.

You can only upgrade a given group of PLs one grade at a time. For instance you can upgrade your regulars to elite or your elite army into an epic one, but not your regular army into an epic army in a single turn.
If you use the alternative rules you have the possibility of creating higher classes of PLs quicker, but for an increased cost.


Modifiers:

* Technology gives a bonus to all units (except for militia after level 4) of +1 for both offense and defense every four levels in the Technological Arms Race (4th, 8th, 12th, 16th, and so on). These bonuses are cumulative.

* A significant degree of Clerical or Druidic magic in a faction gets a modifier of +1 to defense for Militia, Regular and Elite Power Levels, and a modifier of +2 to defense for Epic Power Levels. This applies also for those parts of factions who have a significant degree of such magic even if the faction as a whole would not qualify.

* High level magic gives many bonuses to factions that have access to it:

Magical Arms Race Level: 10th Level Magic 11th Level Magic 12th Level Magic 13th Level Magic
Elite Armies +3/+3 +5/+5 +8/+8 +16/+16
Epic Armies +5/+5 +9/+9 +16/+16 +32/+32

* Factions that lay claim to the personal attention of deities have many bonuses:

Power Level of the Deity: Demigod Lesser Intermediate Greater Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense of all forces: +1/+1 +2/+2 +4/+4 +8/+8 +16/+16


*A deity gains considerable personal bonuses as well, though they are not comulative with those from the paragraph above:

Power Level of the Deity: Demigod Lesser Intermediate Greater Over
Bonuses to Offense and Defense +2/+2 +4/+4 +8/+8 +16/+16 +32/+32


* Fortifications give bonuses to forces not facing enemies who have access to higher level High Magic than the defender. A unit fortified in strongly defendable terrain gains a bonus of +1 to defense. A unit in an extremely sturdy fortification in strongly defendable terrain raises that bonus to +3. Extremely strong fortifications on very good terrain or underground may well be unassailable for a Regular PL. The rule shows the most usual modifiers, the rest are up to DM fiat when it comes up.

* Morale has an effect upon offense and defense. A demoralized army has a modifier of ?2 to offense and defense. A routed army has a ?4 modifier to defense and cannot attack at all.

* Undead units gain modifiers. Against factions who do not have access to divine magic from a deity of at least Lesser status Undead gain a bonus of +2 to their defense. Against factions who have access to divine magic from deities of at least Intermediate status Undead units receive a modifier of ?2 to defense.

* Dead Magic Zones are disastrous for units that rely upon magic. Elite units get a modifier of ?2 to defense and attack and Epic units get a modifier of ?4 to defense and attack. This applies to all Elite and Epic units.
Units who would normally gain bonuses from High Magic, Clerical or Druidic Magic or the personal attention of a Deity do not gain access to any of their respective bonuses in a Dead magic Zone, nor does a Deity themselves.

Note: Like bonuses do not stack.


Morale

When an army faces an enemy it believes it cannot defeat it will sometimes become demoralized. It will fight at a reduced efficiency and will attempt to retreat from the battle. If it cannot retreat in order it will rout, surrender, or fight to the death.



Magic

Magic is the most powerful force on Oerth. It can destroy whole continents, remake them anew, transform your people into godlike beings, and turn your enemies into ash.

Magic is more expensive and harder to get than technology.

Everyone starts out at the same general level of magical knowledge.

All factions have access to every 0 to 9th level arcane spell in the SRD. Psionics has a similar role to arcane magic, and the two are therefore technically interchangeable with each other for the intents and purposes of this game.

Many factions, but not all, also have an equivalent knowledge of Clerical or Druidic magic. Druidic and clerical magic gives modifiers to the defense of your units and increases your population-growth.

For the purpose of this IR, High Magic of dissimilar flavors has similar in-game effects. A faction whose flavor specific magic is druidic can achieve similar ends as one whose magical flavor is of powerful conjurations, excepting in the nuances of the actual effects.

Elite and Epic PLs represent most normal magic items.
Artifacts are considered Epic PL, as if they were characters or armies.



High Magic

In the 5th IR, Epic magic works a bit differently than in normal D&D. Most importantly, there are no Epic level spells as listed in WOTC?s Epic Level Handbook. No spells can be meta-magicked above 9th level.

Instead there are 10th, 11th, 12th,and 13th level spells. These higher levels of spells are not a mere linear continuation of the normal spell levels but approximations of enormously powerful magic beyond the normal abilities of the spellcasters of Oerth. They are vastly more powerful than normal 0 to 9th level spells, and they are usually not cast by individual spellcasters but by the combined magical skill and puissance of the casters of an entire faction.

No PC faction has the power to cast 10th level spells at the beginning of the 5th IR. That ability has to be researched and invested into by spending Power Points.

Magic of such extreme power and difficulty is beyond the grasp of most people. Only your Epic PLs can be used to research the Higher level spells, and they are permanently spent by doing so. No magic has the power to bring them back to life.

A non-High Magic Anti-magic Field does not work against an High Magic spell.


The Magical Arms Race

Magic is researched in a similar manner as technology, though both the price and the rewards are much higher.

After spending 30 points of Epic PLs in the Magical Arms Race your faction gains the power to cast 10th level spells. After investing a total of 120 Epic PLs in the Magic Arms race you gain the power to cast 11th level spells. 12th level spellcasting requires an expenditure of 500 Epic PLs. 13th level spells cost 1000 Epic PLs.
This represents the dangerous and volatile nature of the research. High Magic, when it has not been fully mastered, is extremely unpredictable, and the smallest mistake can be lethal or crippling. No faction can research High Magic without a massive loss of Epic lives and magical equipment.

Once you have put PLs into magical research the points stay there, they are cumulative. The only way to wipe out the points is to utterly destroy the faction.

Factions cannot cooperate in researching High Magic. They cannot trade Magic (or technology) with other factions or individuals. If they still wish to do so they must permanently merge their factions, a process which will be fraught with political difficulties and dangers (and which I personally discourage).

The number of 10th through 13th level spells that a faction can cast per turn depends on the amount of Epic PLs the faction has available to cast them. Naturally, a greater number of casters enable a faction to cast a greater number of spells.

The Spell-progression is as follows:

Epic PL Units 10th Level Spells 11th Level Spells 12th Level Spells 13th Level Spells
20 1 0 0 0
80 2 0 0 0
140 3 1 0 0
200 4 2 0 0
260 5 3 1 0
320 6 4 2 0
380 7 5 3 1
440 8 6 4 2
500 9 7 5 3

As you can see you need to spend a lot of Epic PLs to cast the Higher level spells, but you also have to have a lot of Epic PLs to cast them. There is a trade-off between quantity and quality.
It is possible for multiple factions to cooperate in casting High Magic spells, if they both know how to cast spells of that level. For that purpose, and that purpose only, they can add their Epic PLs together if they should so wish.

So now I have ultimate power. So what?

There are three aspects of higher-level magic: destructive, defensive and creative.

Tenth Level Spells Can:

* Destroy an area the size of Celene utterly, wiping out all life (except for a few lucky Epic PLs) and destroying the very bedrock itself.

* Devastate an area the size of Nyrond, destroying most life but leaving some stronger structures only badly damaged and most Epic PLs alive.

* Affect an area the size of the Empire of Iuz (at the start of T1), causing widespread death and destruction but leaving most common people alive.

* Counterspell almost any 10th level magic.

* Enhance a number of individuals permanently. It can give them enhanced ability scores, natural, extraordinary or supernatural abilities. The lesser the number of people affected, the stronger the effect. In game terms it increases your Elite PL by 100.

* Restore the damage caused by a 10th level spell in an area one degree smaller. It can restore the damage to an area the size of Celene that was devastated by a spell that affected an area the size of Nyrond, for example.


11th level spells are even more powerful

The Rain of Colorless Fire would probably be a 12th level spell or perhaps several lower level epic spells cast simultaneously in a pattern. It destroyed an area the size of the Kevellond league utterly and permanently, that fits into the rough hierarchy of spells.

13th level spells are vastly more powerful than even 12th level spells. No 13th level spell has ever been cast since the original creation of the Multiverse. (It is only a fluke fluktuation in the cosmic/multiversal energies that make it possible for the people of Oerth to research 13th level Magic in the first place)



Infiltration

Few rulers have complete and utter control over their countries. There?s always someone who?s either powerful enough to flaunt the laws openly, or cunning enough to do so unnoticed. Either way, not all the production of a territory falls into the hands of the lawful ruler.

Most territories in the IR have Partial Ownership. Usually it?s a minor NPC faction that keeps some of the revenue of the territory out of the ruler?s hands. It can be a Thieves Guild, a church, a merchant-guild or a powerful corporation. It can be a rebel-force, a mages guild, or just a bunch of unorganized disloyal citizens. In some other cases the cause is more sinister, because you can infiltrate and undermine each other.

Espionage

To place a spy in a territory you have to spend 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory in PLs as a one-time expense. Once you have placed a spy you will gain information about important occurrences in the territory or organization you have infiltrated. Your target has a small automatic chance to discover that there is a spy in their territory, and if they don't find out they can nevertheless conduct a routine search for a cost of 1 PL. Once they know there's a spy they have an option to find and remove it, for a cost of 1/20th of the IC-value of the territory.

You can insert a spy in an enemy army, but you cannot further infiltrate any group of PLs.

Cost to place a Spy in a territory: IC/20
Cost to place a Spy in an army: PL/20
Cost for routine searches to locate Spies: 1 PL
Cost to remove a Spy from your territory or army: IC/20 or PL/20

Subversion

The first level of subversion gives you 5% of the political power over a territory. This level, and every following level of control, entitles you to an equivalent share of the IC (and turn-based Power Point output) of the territory.

Cost to subvert a territory: IC/10
Each additional level of successful subversion: +PL = IC/4

It costs 1/10th of the IC-value of the territory in Regular PLs to establish the first level of control. To establish a subversive control over a territory, both parties make an opposed modified d20 roll.
It works the same way for the following levels of control. The cost of going from 5% to 25% control over a territory is an additional 1/4th of the total IC-value of the territory. The cost of 50% is another 1/4th of the IC-value and 75% and 95% and 100% costs another 1/4 of the IC respectively. For every attempt to increase your control there?s an opposed roll of d20.

The cost, in Regular PLs, of completely subverting a territory under the course of several Turns (assuming the IC of the territory doesn't change in that time and that nobody else is trying to subvert your control) is 10%+25%+25%+25%+25%+25%=135% of the IC value of the territory, assuming the attacker succeeds on all his rolls.
The cost of infiltration represents both the monetary expenses and losses in operatives, it is therefore we use Regular PLs for infiltration.

The "legal owner" of a territory uses the same mechanism to increase his control over his territory as the "attacker" does.

Modifiers:

* The Infiltrator Trait reduces the costs for all Infiltration and Subversion attempts by half.

* The Alien Trait gives a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it in a territory where he has a greater percentage of control than any other faction. The alien trait is possessed only by the most perverse of aberrations and strangest of creatures.

* The faction that controls a greater percentage of a territory than any other faction in that territory has a cumulative bonus of +5 to the opposed roll both for defending his influence and expanding it.

* 10th and Higher level Magic render a faction immune to infiltration and subversion from factions with lesser degrees of magical knowledge.
10th level High Magic gives a +2 to the opposed rolls to expand a factions influence in a territory. 11th, 12th and 13th level High Magic gives a bonus of +4, +6, and +8 respectively to rolls for expanding the influence of the faction in question.
Immunity to infiltration means that a faction that gains access to High Magic can immediately purge all the influence factions with lesser knowlege in magic has in territories that are under that factions control. Under control means that the faction has a higher degree of control over that territory than any one other faction.

War, Subversion, and Infiltration

Conquering a territory by war will randomly remove or reduce the influence of infiltrators in the territory and give the conqueror a controlling percentage of the territory. Depending upon the conqueror?s general policy towards the conquered population, new organizations may arise.



Divinity

Hard times are coming to Oerth.

The World of Greyhawk is under siege from both the outside and within, and no one knows when a violent death might descend upon them. In times like these many people will turn to the gods, crying out for help, for salvation. But the gods will not hear them -for the gods are gone.

Will the power of the faith of the people of Oerth waste away in desperation and fear, or will new Deities arise to give succor to mortal man's weakness? The people will surely need Gods to look after them in this time of crisis. There is power to be had for those who are strong enough to ascend.

There are no hard-coded rules for attaining divinity, but the people tend to love a winner. Be successful, charismatic, and fulfill the spiritual needs of your population and perhaps the people will begin to worship you as a divinity.



Trade

Factions can not trade knowlege of Magic. Nor can they trade the applications of their technological infrastructure. They can not directly aid each others in researching High Magic or technology.
You can however engage in all other kinds of exchanges, which I will rule on by a case for case basis. Sometimes there's a price beyond what you'd expect.



Population

The labor force of your economy functions as the recruitment pool of your army. Every territory has a population. A territory without population is of very limited use to anyone, naturally. Take care of your population, it is very hard to replace.

The IR is divided into 3-month turns, natural population growth won't be very significant for any race unless the IR lasts a very long time. Magical means can perhaps be researched, but let's leave that to after the game has begun.



Definitions

*Power Level (PL) is a measure of disposable power that can be used at an immediate notice during the Turn. It represents your armies, magical items and cold hard cash. It's not tied to the territories, but to your faction as a whole. It is what you use to make war, Infiltrate, research High Magics and bribe your allies and enemies.

*Industrial Capacity (IC) is the measure of the productive capacity of the territories. It represents the value of your factories, mines, farming and so on. In other words, the aspects of your wealth that cannot be liquidated on a short notice but builds the foundation of your productive economy. At the end/beginning of each Turn it decides how many Power Points (PPts) you can spend in your template.

*Power Points exist only between Turns, it is what your IC turns into and it is what you spend on technological research, industrialization, creation of armies and such.
It is also what you use to upgrade your armies to the next highest level of PL in the Alternative method described in the chapter about War.



Addendum 1:

It would be best if everything but the most secret of plans eventually found their way to the IR-threads, for the sake of making it a good read, but you don't have to post your semi-IC conversations and negotiations on the board.

I only really need to be told what you have agreed to and with whom and only if you believe you need me to know. If I don't know something I'll do nothing about it and if that's what you want that's what you'll get.

Generally I'd have to say your PCs are powerful and cunning enough to find ways to talk to each others without spies finding out about it (unless you want them to find out about it, or are being sloppy). But as soon as you put anything into motion, as soon as it goes from talk to action, you will have to tell me or it simply will not happen.



  Addendum 2 (taken from Serpenteyes' statements on the Recruiting Thread)

   The number of people in your Armies ((if your power creates Armies)) varies depending on the power of those who make up the unit:

  A single PL of Militia is made up of about 10,000 individuals.
  A single PL of Regulars is less than 5,000 individuals.
  A single PL of Elites is about 50 to 500 individuals. 
  A single PL of Epics represents single individuals, or artifacts or powerful magical items. Some individuals will be worth more than 1 Elite PL.

  Cost to build:

  Militia:  Free
  Regulars:  1 IC (Industrial Capacity) per PL (Power Level) created
  Elite:  10 ICs per PL created
  Epic:  100 ICs per PL created

  You can create Regular Armies, then immediately upgrade them to Elite Armies.
  You cannot create Regular Armies, then immediately upgrade them to Epic Armies.  You must already have Elite Armies available to upgrade to Epic Armies.
  You can never upgrade Militia to anything else.

  Costs are cumulative:  Creating a Regular Army and immediately upgrading it to an Elite Army costs 1 + 10 IC.  Upgrading it to an Epic Army on the next turn would cost another 100 IC.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 5, 2005)

Welcome back, Nac Mac Feegle.
  I hope the troubles that hit you are past.  My sympathies.

  Is there any word of Thomas?  Is he playing?  

  Eclavdra is offering your power entry into the TEC Pact (see the last three pages of this thread.)

  What message were you going to send me above?  I don't see anything after my name.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 5, 2005)

And welcome back, Serpenteye.  Greetings to the Gamemaster!

  Your computer revolted?  It probably revolted because it saw an IR ahead!  

  Everyone is accounted for except Thomas and Dralonxitz.
  Thomas I haven't heard from at all.  I don't know if he's still playing.
  Dralonxitz has yet to send in any information regarding his claims.

  Welcome back there.  Big things are happening already.  Alliances are being drawn up.  Plots are underway.  Leaders conspire and argue.  Al'Akbar and Eclavdra had a furious battle of words.  And so on.  Things are heating up ...

  I created a new thread.  It's on Talking the Talk.  You can use that thread, or make one of your own.  If you make one of your own, I'll just transfer the Megapost over.  
  Glad to be of help.

  However, give all due credit to William, Bugbear, and others who worked hard.
  And give credit to James, who has made a map of the entire world of Oerth, and I believe he intends to subdivide it so it can be colored in!  (look back about 4 or 5 pages in this thread.)

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Xael (Jan 5, 2005)

In response to Eclavdra's offer of TEC pact, Mordenkainen responds:

 "We, the Circle of Eight and all people allied with us, agree with you that joining forces agains the possible invasion of Vecna might be the only way to survive. We would accept your people, and all other people, into our lands, should they come with no intent of harm. We would accept your offer, if we could, but for now we can not. We want peace, and at peace we will be, if we can affect it. 

 But, we do not trust some members of the pact. Some loathe us, would harm us, and will probably seek to wage war with us. We cannot agree to this pact. We would make alliance with our enemies, and possibly war with our allies. We would not accomplish anything, for we are not trusted by all, and would be trusted by less, should we agree to your pact. And thus we must decline, for now. But one thing we will tell you, and we wish that you would remember it well.

   The war against Vecna will be ours as well."


----------



## Xael (Jan 5, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> An ancient appearing elven wizard enters into the lands held by the Circle of Eight and requests an audience on behalf of Miranda, Gigantea and Polaria.



 And an audience (s)he will be granted.

    "We greet you warmly, and hope you well. What would you wish to discuss, what is your message, for we would hear it."



			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> A foreign Androsphinx enters your capitol and requests an audience with Mordenkainen the Magnificent.
> 
> *blah, blah...*
> 
> The Androsphynx waits for a reply to the message or dismissal.



 Mordenkainen welcomes the ambassador, and responds: "We would hear what you wish to say, for we share the concern that worries the N'grath. Nothing that destroys will last, nothing that destroys will bring happiness, and everything that destoy will eventually destroy themselves. We are aware of the rising danger to the land, the inventions innovative, the machines magnificient, that would ruin the land of our people, and the lands of all. 

 And we say to you, that while we seek to learn, we will not deceive our land by destroying it, burning it, and sacrificing it to fulfill our wishes. For there is alway a better, safer way. We will invent and build, but we will do so in harmony with the land, and hope to show the better way to others, who would seek to harm the land that they owe so much to.

    Does this please you, satisfy your needs, and ease your fear, or is there something else you wish to discuss?



   OOC: Mordenkainen is starting to sound like an old hippie on drugs.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2005)

THE 5TH IR: CREATED AND GAMEMASTERED BY SERPENTEYE

Serpenteye's e-mail (with permission) ecaf99@hotmail.com

-

MAPS

GUILTY PUPPY, MAPMAKER OF THE IR: CURRENT 5TH IR MAPS
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-edit.php
http://www.rowf.net/ir/maptest/map-view.php

THE LARGE SCALEOERTH MAP, CRUCIAL FOR THE 5TH IR
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

JAMES' MAP OF THE WORLD OF OERTH
http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17956

LIVING GREYHAWK CAMPAIGN LINK, IMPORTANT FOR THE 5TH IR
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

LIVING GREYHAWK MAP
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg)

IN HONOR OF MAUDLIN, MAPMAKER OF THE 3RD IR: FINAL MAP FROM THE 3RD IR
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/Greyhawk.jpg

OTHER GREYHAWK/OERTH MAP URLS

  [sblock]

Close-in map links: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/
Large-scale map: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/gridgeo.gif
Really large-scale map: http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Really large-scale map: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/oerthlarge.gif

  [/sblock]

MAP LINKS FROM WILLIAM'S MAP AND OTHER CAMPAIGN RESOURCES POST

  [sblock]

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.thewatchman.de/spidersweb/oerik.htm
Oerth and Greyhawk maps: http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/Campaigns/GreyhawkMaps/
Oerth map: http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
Oerik Continent: http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/...p/supermap.html
World of Greyhawk Map: http://www.arrantdestiny.com/maps.htm
Greyhawk Maps: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/wogmaps.html
(One shows latitude.)
Living Greyhawk Maps: http://ca.geocities.com/kanisl/
World of Greyhawk Maps: http://talmeta.net/maps/wog.htm

  [/sblock]

  -

GREYHAWK SOURCE MATERIAL

THE GREYHAWK JOURNALS (compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Council/journals.html

LIVING GREYHAWK (compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=lg.

THE HIGH HISTORY OF THE FLANAESS (compliments of William and others)
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~monax002/Cou...J1/history.html

OERTH BEYOND THE FLANAESS (compliments of William)
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/tsroerth.rtf

OLD GREYHAWK PRODUCTS AVAILABLE AS PDF DOWNLOADS: SV GAMES (compliments of William)
http://www.svgames.com/

GREYHAWK LEGENDARY PLACES (lcompliments of William)
http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~leirbakk/rp...hawkplaces.html

GREYHAWK DIETIES (compliments of William)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?...21deitiessearch

NOTABLE PERSONAGES OF GREYHAWK (compliments of Anabstercorian)
http://www.peldor.com/world/people/

THE GREYHAWK CALENDER, NAMES OF DAYS, FESTIVALS (compliments of William)

  [sblock]

   In my next post, I will respond to some of the messages I have received. Remember that Al'Akbar sent out messages on the day of his arrival. Using the Greyhawk Calendar, this would probably be the 21st day of the month of Sunsebb in Common Year 603 (3262 Baklunish Hegira). This is roughly equivalent to December 21st on earth -- the usual date of the winter solstice, the shortest day of the year and the longest night of the year.

The world known in the Flanaess as Oerth has 364 days in each year. Each month is 28 days long. However, in addition to the 12 months there are four great festivals. Unlike many other worlds, Oerth has two moons. Luna, the greater moon, waxes and wanes in 28 day cycles. Celene, the lesser moon, is only full four times each year. These occassions mark the great festivals. Luna is often called the Mistress and Celene is often called the Handmaiden. The moons are worlds in their own right, but are largely mysteries to the inhabitants of Oerth.

The days of the week are as follows: Starday, Sunday, Moonday, Godsday, Waterday, Earthday, Freeday. Godsday is the day of worshp for most faiths while Freeday is a day of rest.

The months and great festivals are as follows. Note that I am giving the common names of the months. For more details, you can turn to the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer -- which is a tremendous source of information for Oerth. The seasons are those of the central and western Flanaess, which has a very temperate climate rather like Europe. Winter lasts longer in the north central and northeast regions of the Flanaess, but not in the northwest which is warmed by the currents of the Dramidj Ocean.

Common name: Season: Note
Needfest Midwinter 1st Festival
Fireseek Winter
Readying Spring
Coldeven Spring
Growfest Spring 2nd Festival
Planting Low Summer
Flocktime Low Summer
Wealsun Low Summer
Richfest Midsummer 3rd Festival
Reaping High Summer
Goodmonth High Summer
Harvester High Summer
Brewfest 4th Festival
Patchwall Autumn
Ready'reat Autumn
Sunsebb Winter

  From Edena_of_Neith

  Note, these are the human names for these months.  The elves, dwarves, and others have different names that are well documented in Flanaess lore.

  The Flanaess is abnormally warm for it's latitude, especially considering the presence of a large, ice-locked continent (Hyberboria) to the north.
  It is an acknowledged fact that the climate of the Flanaess is governed heavily by magic, or perhaps even entirely by magic.  The climate is warm temperate to subtropical everywhere south of a line from Ket to Furyondy to the Shieldlands to northern Nyrond to Ratik.  North of that line, the climate turns astonishingly cold in a real hurry, transitioning through cold temperate (Perrenland) to subarctic (the Burneal Forest) to arctic (the entire north coast.)
  The Thillronian Peninsula does not enjoy this protection, and it is very cold there.  The high Corusk Mountains produce powerful winter chinooks as arctic air screams over them, and even after the chinook warming effect the air is still very cold when it reaches the lower southern, subarctic areas.
  The waters of the Drawmij Ocean off of Zeif and Ekbir are warmer than they have any right to be ... indeed, they are astonishingly warm.  And this warmth protects the Baklunish lands south of the Yecha hills from the cold coming off Hyperboria, producing a warm temperate climate which turns into a hot steppe climate in the Plains of the Paynims, and a severely hot climate in the Dry Steppes.
  The climate of the former Suel Imperium (now known as the Sea of Dust) is very much magical, and entirely hot:  there is no Earthly equivalent outside of, perhaps, Death Valley.  In the central and eastern parts of this ruined land, it has not rained at any point in the last 1,000 years.
  Paradoxically, it is cooler in Zindia, to the south of the Sea of Dust, than in the Sea of Dust.  In Zindia a normal tropical climate prevails. 

  [/sblock]

  CONCERNING HEMPMONLAND (compliments of William)

  [sblock]

   Most of the inhabitants of Hepmonaland are humans of Olman or Touv descent. I will list the total populations for each, based on TSR's Scarlet Brotherhood Greyhawk Supplement, as well as those of other populations. Note that some populations of humans are mixed groups. The Suel of Hepmonaland have some admixture with other human ethnic groups on Oerth, such as the Olman. As such, the Scarlet Brotherhood classifies them as sub-citizens. (Those without Suel blood are considered slaves or potential slaves.)

Whoever takes the Olman and Touv should likely be working against the Scarlet Brotherhood. It might be part of a faction for a new player to claim. Note that these figures are the total for all populations. I have included humanoids and other creatures in the totals. In the Yuan Ti areas, the bulk of the population are humans who are slaves to the Yuan Ti.

Olman populations
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
21,600 43,200

Touv populations
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
201,400 402.800

Suel (Really partly-Suel)
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
53,300 106,600

Yuan Ti areas (Mostly humans ruled by Yuan Ti)
Original As per Serpenteye's population adjustment rules
49,500 99,000

A player taking the Touv and Olman may want to take a demideity or hero deities. The Touv demigoddess Brenna, CN (N) is the demigoddess of passion and forgiveness, being an originally evil deity who reformed herself. As previously stated, the Touv are inspired by traditional African cultures and the Olman are much like such cultures as the Maya and the Aztecs.

  [/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE DEMIGODS OF OERTH (compliments of William)

[sblock]

Demigod Wastri and his history: Concerning one of your earlier questions, Wastri is the demigod of bigotry and amphibians. He is lawful neutral/lawful evil and may have been a member of the Scarlet Brotherhood long ago. He resides in the Vast Swamp. His goal is to have humans rule and eliminate demihumans. Orcs, goblins, and bullywugs are among the races that exist to serve humanity in his view. His priests become more amphibian over time.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE HISTORY OF THE ELVES OF OERTH (compliments of Thomas)

[sblock]

The elves, as you know, were created from the blood of Corellon Larethian, shed in battle with Gruumsh. But this blood was spilt in the name of his betrothed, Sehanine Moonbow. Sehanine considered the elves her children, too, and loved them. She created a realm of dream and fancy, where desire dictated reality and there was no hardship. She invited her children with loving arms to come to dwell in paradise forever, and leave the "lesser races" to Oerth (there seems to be the possibility that this was in response to Tharzidun attempting to uncreate reality). Many of the elves, naturally good-hearted, were appalled by the idea of abandoning Oerth to its fate, turned their back on Sehanine, and dispersed (some swore themselves to Chaos, and became the Valley Elves (in the Valley of the Mage); some swore themselves to Law, and went west to the Empire of Sufang. Other elves regard both of these groups with extreme ambilvalence). Half of the elves went with Sehanine. This history has the birthplace of the Elves being in the Flanaess, altough a number of the Elves who remained in Oerth formed the "Kingdom of Miranda," of unknown location. (Info from here.)
Nowadays, Sehanine's clerics, known as the People of the Testng, try to undo the split caused by their goddess and reunite the Elven race. Like their goddess, they preach uninvolvement with the other races. Queen Yolande's policy of strict neutrality during the Greyhawk wars is attribute to their influence, and it is rumored that the death of the Prince Consort was done at their hand because he displayed too much interest in humankind. (This is the background I'm using for Celene, although I don't know how canon it is. Scroll down or do a wordsearch for "Celene.")
The Lendarl islands (or Lendore, or Spindrift), formerly ruled by a council of five powerful mages and having a human population on one of the chain, was subjected to a bloodless coup by the People of the Testing during the Greyhawk Wars. They exiled the humans. Celene has made no comment on the matter. (See this and scroll way the heck down or do a wordsearch for "Lendore.")
The history I'm writing up in fact has the People of the Testing falling out of favor (since the faction is human-friendly and far from isolationist and neutral), but the reuniting of the Elven race still a priority. One of the messages I'm composing is to you, reccomending a solid alliance and offering, unconditionally, any defensive aid you might need.

(ITALICIZED TEXT) Also of interest- In one history (I linked to it at some point, on this thread or the last- I'll try and find it again. Edit: found it ), which was not necesarily canon, of the western nations of Greyhawk, the very northwest portion of the continent housed a fractured Elven empire (broken down into 4-5 states). The interesting part is that there was supposedly a link to a faery plane called "Elfland", which might be related to Sehanine's realm (although there's some crossover between the material and elfland, and I think Sehanine's offer was a one-way trip). There's some relation between the region's name "Minaria" and "Miranda," the elven kingdom of unknown location.

Ignore the italicized above, it'm 99% sure it's not canon.

Okay, I think I figured it out. The little sticky-outy bit of earth labled "Elven Lands" is Miranda. Skip Williams sayeth "Elven Lands: It seems that eleven seafarers crossed (the) Solnor Ocean millennia ago and established a kingdom upon this peninsula."
Anyway, just some info. We probably should hash out how the Elves ended up the way they are, so we're on the same page in terms of history.

Addennum: Miranda is described as being in "far-off Orannia" and you go "over the Solnor" to reach it. Solnor is the name of the Sea by the Sea Barons of the Great Kingdom.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE ELVES OF THE FORESTS OF THE FLANAESS (Adri Forest, Bramblewood Forest, Dim Forest and the Oytwood, Celadon Forest, Dreadwood, Fellreev Forest, Gamboge Forest, Gnarley Forest, Grandwood, Nutherwood/Phostwood, Rieuwood and the Menowood, Vesve Forest, and the northeastern forests (the Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest)) (compliments of Thomas)

[sblock]

Adri Forest: The elves here are bound in a small kingdom ruled by a lord who wants nothing to do with either the gnomes of the Flinty Hills, the men of Ratik, the men of North Kingdom, or the dwarves of the Rakers, distrusting them all. Keeping his nation isolated, he believes, is the key to survival. While he trades with other peoples, he carefully watches them when they are in his territory.

Bramblewood Forest: How many elves live in this vast forest is unknown, as most of it is claimed and owned by Ket. It is thought, however, that the elves live in their own separate cities, away from the main Kettish populations.

Dim Forest and the Oytwood: These elves are coming into increasingly unfriendly relations. Representatives of both groups travelled together to Celene over ten years ago; when they came back, the two groups came into a slowly rising, but defiintely troublesome, quarrel. Opposing viewpoints over what to do in the wake of the Geoff-Keoland situation are not the cause of the argument, but they are making things worse. Humans who visit are often pressured to take sides in the debate, or to act as impartial messengers, as the elves do not seem to want to go into each others' territory. In any case, however, visitors from Gran March, certain dwarves in the Lortmils, and even northenr Keoland are not well received.

Celadon Forest: The elves of this region have always preferred to maintain their independence from humans, and while they bear man no animosity, they would prefer to send him on his way as soon as possible. This city houses the largest elven city in the Flanaess, outside those of Celene. These elves deal well with the Urnstmen, but past and present injustices by the Nyrondese mean that they trade little and care even less for the people of that region. King Lynwerd has calmed tentions to prevent civil war, but he cannot calm the anti-Nyrondal flames of resentment boiling here.

Dreadwood: The elves of this region live in three different cities in the east, center and west of the forest. Half-orcs and dwarves are wise not to show their faces in this region, nor are citizens of the Yeomanry, the Sea Princes, or Gran March welcome in elven households.

Fellreev Forest: The elves within this region are savage and violent, as ready to fight each other as the local humanoids, monsters, or bandits. All attempts to tame the elves have failed, and indeed the grugach, who have many positions of power here, ceremonially kill men and dwarves.

Gamboge Forest: The elves who dwell here are friendly and good, but fiercely independent. They trust no one of either the Pale or Nyrond, knowing well that both states could covet their territory. Luckily, with the Pale being occupied elsewhere and Nyrond having its own difficulties, they enjoy relative peace, except with the humanoids and monsters of the wood.

Gnarley Forest: The elves of this region are the most classic version-rustic, green-clad people with pointy ears who are masters of the wilderness. While they treat well with the people of Verbobonc, they are wary of any attempts by Furyondy or Dyvers to intrude on their territory, gravely distrust most of Greyhawk, and outright hate the people of the Wild Coast.

Grandwood: The elves here have a long tradition of being freebooting bands of raiders and heroes, packing up their tents, tipis and even collapsible treehouses, moving their towns to avoid being captured by enemies. They consider Ahlissa to be their greatest foe, though they have little love for the people of the Hestmark Highlands or Rel Astra either, only treating with their fellows in the Lone Heath.

Nutherwood/Phostwood: The elves here are suspicious of most outsiders except the Flan, with whom they are strong and brave friends. Strong allies of the Tenha, the two peopls have often aided each other in matters of war against their mutual enemies. The two peoples share many cultural and life elements as well, though the elves find the incorporation of Oeridian architechture and battle tactics into Tenha society to be somewhat annoying.

Rieuwood and the Menowood: While allied with the Sunnd, and the dwarves of the Hollow and Hestmark Highlands, the elves of these regions are suspicious of Holgi Hirsute and his dealings with the Oeridians of Irongate and Onnwall. They deal/dealt well with Idee, often exchanging goods and information between peoples.

Vesve Forest: As part of the grand alliance of good that has flourished here for milennia, the elves of the southern Vesve are good, kind and honest. They worked with the brave Flan warriors in what is now Furyondy before the migrations, and they will continued to do so with the modern nations against Iuz, the Horned Society, or whoever else their foe is this day. Those of the north, however, are isolationist and almost xenophobic towards humanity, blaming men for the evils of Iuz and the Society, and bitter from the endless fighting they must endure against humanoids in that region.

The Northeastern Forests (Spikey Forest, Sable Forest, Hraak Forest, and Timberway Forest)

The elves in these forests, surrounded by barbarians, prefer to live apart from their neighbors, although they can reflect the tendencies of their human neighbors: The Hraak people are cruel and savage: the Sable people are cold and aloof, those of the Timberway friendly and jolly, and those of the Spikey Forest strong and brave.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING MANY FLANAESS ORGANIZATIONS (compliments of William)

[sblock]

This was circa the release of the Living Greyhawk Gazeteer and some of the stats may be subject to change. Also, I tried to create some new organizations based on what I know of the World of Greyhawk.

Bonehearts and Boneshadow: Iuz's clerics and wizards are known as the Boneheart, while his rogues and spies are called the Boneshadow.

The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.

Horned Society: Former rulers and traditional rivals to Iuz, the Horned Society lost its lands to the demigods. Known for devil worship and the worship of evil deities, there is a concern that the dispersed organization may have people in many lands. Also, some members still fight against Iuz from within his empire. (This faction might be great for a lawful evil power seeking an alliance with devils. Mind you, as with any factions, you have to keep their goals in mind. So, Iuz is not their favorite person.)

Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous and Hextor. Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Most of its members now live in Ratik or in Nyrond. This is an order of lawful knights. The rulers of the North Kingdom might support an order worshipping Hextor, but not the Heironeans. So, this order is likely split ? one wanting an evil Great Kingdom and others supporting states that evolved from the Great Kingdom. The latter may desire to rid their land of evil by supporting Almor (some of which is now a province of Nyrond) or Ratik. So, this is a faction several players can claim ? including the Nyrond faction and the Great Kingdom faction.

Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.

Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.

Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.

Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.

Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.

Old Faith: Centered on the worship of Beory and other deities, this great druidic organization commands great respect .

Old Lore: This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.

The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.

The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.

The Emerald Order: This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING THE HISTORY OF THE GREYHAWK WARS (compliments of William)

[sblock]

A summary of the Greyhawk Wars:  In Common Year 582, Iuz impersonates the Suel god Vatun and spurs the Northern Barbarians to attack the Hold of Stonefist. Iuz next uses magic to dominate the leader of Stonefist and invade the Duchy of Tenh. The Northern Barbarians leave, but Tenh becomes a battleground between the Tenha, the Pale, Iuz, and Stonehold. In the meantime, Iuz defeats the Horned Society, and seizes the lands of the Horned Society and the Bandit Kingdoms.
At the same time, Ivid V of the Great Kingdom moves against Almor and the Iron League. Almor and Sunndi were conquered but Nyrond repels the Overking's forces. At the same time, there is infighting and the Overking's forces attacked Rel Astra. Ivid begins killing his nobles and bringing them back as undead, only to suffer a similar fate. He is renamed Ivid the Undying.
In 594 CY, the Pomarj seizes half of the Principality of Ulek and destroys most of the free cities of the Wild Coast. Celene fails to heed the calls of its allies in the Ulek state for help.
At the same time, the Scarlet Brotherhood conquers the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Lordship of the Isles, Idee and Onwall. The war concludes as different nations sign the Pact of Greyhawk, shortly after Rary, a member of the Circle of Eight, kills his colleagues Tenser and Otiluke at the peace conference.
Despite the pact, some of the fighting continues. The war between the Pomarj and the Principality of Ulek continues. Nyrond absorbs most of what is left of Almor. In 586, Canon Hazen of Veluna uses the Crook of Rao in a ritual that banishes most of the fiends summoned by Ivid, Iuz, and other evil powers. King Belvor III of Furyondy captures the easternmost parts of the Shield Lands from Iuz.
Iuz suffers a further setback in 587, when the ruler of Stonehold is mysteriously freed of the Old One?s magical influences. Stonehold declares Iuz an enemy. The Scarlet Brotherhood and the Great Kingdom also face setbacks. A magical field surrounds Rauxes, capitol of the Great Kingdom. No one knew what became of the city or its ruler. The Great Kingdom splits into two hostile states.
The Scarlet Brotherhood looses all of Onnwal except for its capital, Scant. Ahlissa, a successor to the Great Kingdom, takes the city of Idee from the Scarlet Brotherhood. Meanwhile, the Hold of the Sea Princes erupts into civil war. Sunndi breaks free in 589 CY to become an independent Kingdom.

[/sblock]

  CONCERNING VARIOUS PLACES ON OERTH (Continents of Aquaria and Anakeris;  the nations of Blackmoor, Esmerin, and Komal;  the Valley of the Mage;  the Olman Isles and their peoples;  the Isle of the Phoenix;  the city of Garel Enkdal;  Drax the Invulnerable and his city of Rel Astra;  Iuzs' troubles in Fellreev Forest;  Iggwily, mother of Iuz) (compliments of Williams)

[sblock]

Continents of Aquaria and Anakeris: Also, Serpenteye may or may not wish to include the Anakeris continent and the continent of Aquaria, with its Isle of the Phoenix, in the IR. Both are not strictly canon, but were created by people associated with TSR. (Aquaria was created by Frank Mentzner and has humans and demihumans. Anakeris is kind of Polynesian.)

Nation of Blackmoor: As for Blackmoor, the LGG identifies the ruler as the Archbaron Bestmor (NE, male human, Ftr 11/Wiz 4). Most inhabitants are lawful neutral or evil. He rules from Dantredun, as the Egg of Coot, a mysterious entity, claims the ruined city of Blackmoor. The Egg of Coot is said to possess great magical power and is responsible for 'automata' near the city. Enemies include Iuz and the Wolf Nomads. However, Iuz seems to avoid the land ? possibly due to a magical influence from various ancient mounds and standing stones.

Nation of Esmerin: I cannot find Esmerin on any map, although it is mentioned in the LGG as a legendary land and other sources place it in the Lortmils.

Nation of Komal: In the LGG gazetteer, there is a reference to a land called Komal to the west of the Sultanate of Zeif ? off the map to the west. It appears to be the section of coast opposite of Zeif on the big map.

Valley of the Mage: The leader of the Valley of the Mage is identified as Jaran Krimeeah, an Aerdi wizard also called the Black One. It is known that he has gnomes and valley elves in his service. He has a drow henchwoman. Enemies include Geoff exiles, Bissel, Gran March, Knights of the watch, Keoland, Sterich, the Circle of Eight, the elves of the Flanaess and even the drow. Indeed, one of the few things that the surface elves and the drow share is a disdain for the valley elves. You might want to see about claiming a portion of the Dim Forest, as it borders Gran March and Geoff.

The Olman Islands and their peoples: They are culturally similar to their inspirations ? the Maya, Aztec, and other Mesoamerican cultures and worship deities of the Central American pantheon.

The Isle of the Phoenix: It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.

City of Garel Enkdal: In the LGG, there is an reference to Garel Enkdal, a city of some 25,000 plus orcs, with some numbers of ogres, orc-ogre crossbreeds and other creatures. It is located in the Griff Mountains near Stonehold.

Drax the Invulnerable, Animus Ruler of Rel Astra: Do recall that Rel Astra is ruled by an animus, who is known as Drax the Invulnerable. There are others in the former Great Kingdom, but only a limited number. (It seems only some nobles got the animus treatment.). I don?t have stats, but the ruler of Rel Astra seems to be strong, command mindless undead, charm people, cause fear by touch, heal quickly and have standard undead immunities. (Maybe treat them as a template). Also, I recall that Ivid created some undead outside of Rauxes. So, the undead can boost Ashdarlon's armies.
EDIT: There is immense and undying hatred of Ivid in Drax's heart. Ivid ordered the destruction of Medegia, and the forces plundering that land also attempted the destruction of Rel Astra, Drax's city. Today, Rel Astra stands, but only a few insane individuals live in all the former land of Medegia.

Iuz's troubles in Fellreev Forest: Iggwily, mother of Iuz: There is strong resistance to Iuz from many factions in the Fellreev forest. Factions include sylvan elves, former bandits, some flan, some remnants of the Horned Society under Heirarch Nezmajen (NE male human Clr 15 of Nerull), and the lich Dahlvier (NE male human undead, Wizard 18.)
Iuz has received some help from his mother Iggwilv, a woman of mixed Baklunish ancestry. She is an evil wizard of epic level. The Greyhawk adventure, Return of the Eight, suggests she is likely at least 25th level. She is known to be skilled at summoning fiends and necromancy. She has great knowledge of the planes, and actually bound Graz?zt for a time. I can also give you some information from a Greyhawk module on Tuerny, if you wish.

[/sblock]



  - - -



PLAYERS AND THEIR POWERS


AIRWHALE (AND ZELDA THEMELIN)
(Airwhale and Zelda are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) wildspace@gmail.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC x1,00 
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC 
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC x1,00 
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC x0,75 = 13,5 IC 
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC x0,95 = 237,5 IC
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC x0,95 = 19 IC
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC x0,75 = 12 IC

TOTAL IC OF AIRWHALES'/ZELDAS' POWER SO FAR: 282,23 IC


Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Many territories off-map up in Wildspace, on other worlds, asteroids, and in space.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

[/sblock]

ALBUM COVER X

  [sblock]

E-Mail (with permission)  questx@alltel.net
PC:   Pharaoh Duamutef. Rumored to be a son of the one of the Lost Gods of Ta Neteru. He is often depicted as a gnoll or a gnoll-headed man. One of four brothers. (class levels in progress? some cleric? some wizard? maybe the pharaoh template from Hamunaptra d20)
Artifacts:  The Peshent (the crown of the Pharaoh), the Amduat (a book of spells, many concerning themes of death or the dead)

  Powers:

  - The Tribes of Ellaves - need a description
  - Suhfang - need a description
  - Ta Neteru - this represents large populations of humans, sizeable populations of gnolls, small populations of sphinx, and small populations of leonals.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

  The Tribes of Enllaves: 1,200,000 = 50 IC x0,50 = 25 IC
  Suhfang:  4,560,000 = 220 IC x0,75 = 165 IC
  Ta Neteru: 6,560,000 = 360 IC x0,75 = 270 IC

  TOTAL IC OF ALBUM COVER XS' POWER SO FAR: 460 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  unknown yet
Territories on map: No on-map territories.  Large territories off-map to the far west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  (Concerning Ta Neteru)

  * human: comprise a large majority of the population
  * gnoll: maybe 10% of the population? once hunted and feared, the gnoll community has enjoyed renewed status inside Ta Neteru?s borders? many served in a military capacity
  * sphinx: represents a small fraction? serve as advisors for Duamutef. Still critical and cautious of this man who would be ruler. The jury is still out but Duamutef makes progress with them everyday.
  * leonals: very small in number? they speak of Zep Tepi, the First Time? also represents a few lions of various types (dire, celestial, awakened, etc.)

  (further information on Ta Neteru)

  From the writings of Semyol Sellon, a traveling scholar from the Flanaess?
  I have been fortunate now to have spent nearly a month here in Ta Neteru. The Land of the Gods. Here under the sun. Here among the relics of a lost age. Here where the sand meets the sky.
  It is been quite an experience. I have questioned many of the ideas former scholars have put forth about this region. But the one fact I am sure of is everything begins and ends the Ta Neteru?s pharaoh.
  Many believe he is a god returned from the heavens in the form of a man. To lead his people back to an age of glory. Even the surrounding lands, once filled with skeptics now fall in line ? eager to obey this icon. Thus the Rekyht ? those who worship the Pharaoh - grows daily. In turn, the Pharaoh seems to grow in power and magnificence; a cycle that is a sight to behold.
  Ta Neteru was not always the united nation I now sit upon. Formerly called Sekhem, the land was divided into two. The Pharaoh wearing the Peshent united the lands in a swift campaign. Diplomacy and reason, it seems, were used as much if not more than sword and magic.
  Duamutef has instilled a sense of destiny into his people. Many nations and rules speak of these notions. Maybe some do it as to not offend their respective religions. Some do it as to help morale and promote self-worth. But Duamutef and his Rekyht seem very different to this scribe.

  (Organizations of Ta Neteru)

  * The Udjat: (spies of the Pharaoh? work in progress)

  [/sblock]

ANABSTERCORIAN

[sblock]

E-Mail: rehughes AT MIT DOT EDU.

PC: Eli Tomorast (Eli the Demon-Handed), Leader of the Seekers, Wizard 22nd level, fiend-binder specialist, neutral evil.
Artifacts: Tome of the Black Heart, Demonhands, Sword of the Ebon Flame

Powers:

- The Triumvirate Rebellious - represents Eli the Demon-Handed, Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and all the powers given below:
- The Seekers (adventuring company) - represents a small group of elite NPCs.
- House Maure (Maure Castle on the map) (home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire) - these represent ruins containing secrets of ancient power of the suel, and possibly small but very potent forces protecting those secrets.
- Rary the Traitor, Robilar the Traitor, and the Empire of the Bright Lands (Seltaren, City of Dyvers, the City of Hardby, the City of Greyhawk: the Bright Desert: the Abbor Alz, the Cairn Hills, the Cliffs of Alz: The Pits of Azak-Zil) - these represent a high level evil NPC, a powerful evil wizard, very large forces of servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Suel Imperium - this represents an unknown. It is possibly that truly vast forces of suel humans, vast forces of mages, vast forces abominations, vast forces of undead, vast forces of constructs, and vast forces of planar beings may be here. Or, nothing may be here. Or, anything between the two. The only confirmed forces are small forces of demihumans, small forces of humanoids, small forces of humans, and sizeable forces of abominations.
- Succubi and Incubi Allies enforcing rule over the Empire of the Bright Lands - these represent a sizeable force of demons.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Forces associated with the Seekers: (unknown) = N/A
Forces associated with House Maure: (unknown) = N/A
Seltaren: 30,000 = 1.5 IC x0,75 = 1,125 IC
The City of Dyvers: 300,000 = 15 IC x0,95 = 14,25 IC
The City of Hardby: 120,000 = 7 IC x0,75 = 5,25 IC
The City of Greyhawk and nearby lands: 1,300,000 = 68 IC x1,00 = 68 IC
The Bright Lands (all territories on-map) 63,000 = 2 IC x1,00 = 2 IC
The Suel Imperium: 10,000 = 0.2 x0,95 = 0,19 IC
The Abbor Alz: 40,000 = 1.4 IC x0,95 = 1,33 IC
The Cairn Hills: 23,000 = 0,8 IC x1,00 = 0,8 IC
The Cliffs of Alz: 2,000 = 0.1 IC x0,95 = 0,095 IC
Succubi and Incubi Allies: (unknown) = N/A

TOTAL IC OF ANABSTERCORIANS' POWER SO FAR: 93,04 IC

+(unknown)

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Anabstercorian's power has the Infiltrator Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: on-map cluster of territories in the center of the Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'Who are Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure, you may ask?
Let me tell you...
The Seekers are, simply put, an adventuring company. A very large, very successful one! Though they act under the official profession of 'antique dealers', 'historians of ancient ruins', and similarly scholarly titles, they are in truth more looters, explorers, and treasure hunters along the line of Indiana Jones. Like Indi, however, they do have their scholarly streak - it's not uncommon for one of their member groups to spend some time exploring and reporting on a 'find' after it's been appropriately looted, delving in to the history and significance of it's contents.
Eli Tomorast is a member. Recently, he became the leader. This is a dangerous thing.
Eli Tomorast is a wizard, specializing in fiend-binding, known as Eli the Demon-handed for the fiendish grafts he has in place of hands. He has long been studying the long-crumbled Maure Castle, the home of the forsaken House Maure, a cabal of Warlocks descended from Suel refugees of the Rain of Colorless Fire. Recently he unearthed secrets there, secrets so potent he rocketed to the top of the Seekers hierarchy. Though his rule is absolute, the Seekers as a whole remain more or less free to act as they will.
Eli is Neutral/Neutral Evil. His malevolence is passive - he seeks power for himself, and revenge against those who have wronged him, but his wisdom, intelligence, and charisma drive him to great deeds that inspire awe, terror, and admiration in those around him.
The Seekers and House Maure are an Infiltrator faction, with a focus on Elite/Epic PL as opposed to Standard PL. If they manage to seize significant territory (as they may), this could change quickly.
More information about Eli Tomorast, the Seekers, and House Maure can be found in Dungeon Magazine #112, the 30th anniversary issue.'

[/sblock]

  AZMODEAN

[sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  theazmodean@hotmail.com

  PC:  N'Grath, High Druid of the Emerald Order, Treant Druid 20th / Warshaper 5th
  Artifacts:  none claimed yet

  Powers:

  - Burundi - this represents a large force of good aligned dwarves (25%), an enormous force of awakened animals(25%), a very large force of Treants (20%), sizeable forces of humans (10%), sizeable forces of lycanthropes (5%), and large forces of other nature-aligned creatures(15%)
  -  Ishtarland (has infiltrated)
  -  The Red Kingdom (has infiltrated)
  -  The Tarquish Dominion (has infiltrated)
  -  The Emerald Order - This a mysterious organization of Good devoted to the preservation of the natural world of plants and animals, even as they seek to return the Oerth to a state of verdant green beauty and richness. They represent a large force of Good clerics, druids, mages, rangers, and others, and large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
   (from another source)  This organization is dedicated to the preservation of Oerth's natural environment. It is very similar to the Emerald Enclave on Toril.

  POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

  -  Burundi:  7,400,000 = 222 IC x0,75 = 166,2 IC
  -  Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC x0,25 = 125 IC
  -  The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC x 0,25 = 55IC
  -  The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC x0,25 = 77,5
  -  The Emerald Order:  N/A

  TOTAL IC OF AZMODEANS' POWER SO FAR: 423,5 IC 

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by Azmodean:  VERY DARK BROWN

  Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Enormous territory to the far west-southwest, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  PLAYER NOTES:

  N'grath has watched over Semeast for many, many years as the highest-ranking druid in the area, gently guiding the savage inhabitants to keep to their traditional customs and preventing them from developing practices harmful to nature, often without even revealing his presence. At times however, N'grath's way of doing things has led to tragedy when his subtle manipulations were discovered and the resentfull populace threw their support behind leaders whose direct approaches were better received by the stubborn dwarves who call Seameast their home, though much less successful. Over time the frustrations of these encounters has grown within N'grath, and finally he has decided to openly command the resources of Semeast to protect the natural world throughout Oerth. Once the decision had been made, N'grath acted with astonishing speed, winning over all of the major tribes residing within Semeast through displays of strength where possible and by eliminating the leaders of more stubborn tribes (for their own good...).
  Long ago he also rose to a position of power within the Emerald Order, and now he directs the organization to keep watch over the rest of Oerth. Here he still practices his carefull and subtle machinations, keeping the power of the organiztion hidden where it can be used to full effect.
  N'grath is now entering a new phase in his quest to protect nature from those who would dispoil it. He is currently organizing his tribes with the aim of conquering nearby areas who he believes are a danger to the natural order. Simultaneously, he is making use of the Emerald Order to make contact with like-minded nations as well as to prepare the way for his hordes to invade the already-mentioned areas he does not agree with.

[/sblock]

BUGBEAR

[sblock]

IR E-Mail (with permission) Bugbear82@comcast.net
PC: Seth Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond, human male paragon Ranger 12th / Sorcerer 12th / Foe Hunter 6th, lawful neutral
Artifacts:  The Regalia of Neutrality (Crown, Spepter, and Orb), and the Flask of Tuerny the Merciless.

  Powers:

  -  Modron Exiles of Oerth - this represents a small force of Modrons of various ranks who are trapped in Greyspace thanks to the sealing. They are mysteriously drawn to Seth Rhynnon and treat him as if he were a high ranking modron.

- Greater Nyrond - this represents all of the powers and areas shown below:

- Nyrond (Beer, Borneven, Chathold, East Nyrond, Midmeadow, Mithat, Old Red, Nellix, Rel Mord, West Nyrond, Womtham, Woodwych: Flinty Hills) - these represent very large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous - this lawful good knightly order represents a sizeable and potent force of humans and demihumans
- The County of Urnst (County of Urnst, Radigast City, Trigol) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Duchy of Urnst (Duchy of Urnst, Leukish) - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants, and small forces of faerie.
- The Flinty Hills (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- Forest Allies (Adri Forest (excluding the Ice Elves of the Adri), Celadon Forest, Gamboge Forest) - these represent Archdruid Immonara (human female, Druid 13th of Obad-Hai, neutral) in the Adri Forest, large forces of demihumans (especially elves), small forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Modron Exiles of Oerth:  N/A
Nyrond (all territories on-map) 4,200,000 = 222 IC x0,75 = 166,5 IC
The Knight Protectors, the Order of Heironeous: N/A
County of Urnst (all territories on-map) 1,300,000 = 68 IC x0,95 = 64,6 IC
Duchy Of Urnst (all territories on-map except Seltarin) 1,400,000 = 70 IC x0,75 = 52,5 IC
Flinty Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC x1,00 = 2 IC
Adri Forest: 110,000 = 4 IC x0,75 = 3 IC
Celadon Forest: 40,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
Gamboge Forest: 45,000 = 1.5 IC x0,95 = 1,425 IC

TOTAL IC OF BUGBEARS' POWER SO FAR: 291,9 IC

+(unknown)

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT GREEN
Territories on map: Large on-map areas in the central and central-east.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Here's a quick history of "Greater Nyrond", as I like to call it:
Nyrond was hard hit by the Greyhawk Wars, with almost a hundred thousand dead, starvation, disease, and thoughts of rebelion spread like wildfire. The new king, a vibrant and young man named Lynwerd managed to save his kingdom from the predations of the Aerdy, and was now faced with even greater task of saving his kingdom from itself.
Over the next fifteen years, Lynwerd dedicated his life to the reconstruction of Nyrond. Using monies borrowed from the Urnst States, he rebuilt the smashed cities, repopulated the empty countryside, and established new trade routes, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Rebuilder".
Lynwerd also sought to provide a lasting peace in Nyrond, negotiating treaties with the remnants of once great Aerdy, often at great cost. Lynwerd surrendered all lands captured by Nyrond in the Greyhawk wars and even gifted small portions of Nyrond itself to sucure this peace, earning him the name "Lynwerd the Appeaser".
In CY598 The Duke of Urnst died leaving no heir, making Lynwerd the new Duke. Lynwerd Unified Nyrond, and the Urnsts under one banner and one king. With the influx of goods, services and Labor from the new territorres, Nyrond quickly prospered into a nation as great, if not greater than it was before the wars.
Lynwerd died in CY 603 passing the throne of Greater Nyrond to his cousin Seth Rhynnon , a high noble from the County of Urnst. Durring the Wars, a young Rhynnon, fought along side the Knights of the Shield against the armies of Iuz to liberate the Sheild Lands. Though Rhynnon has had the throne for less than a year, he is popular among the people of Greater Nyrond, especially amongst the Urnst peoples who are ecstatic to see one of their own on the throne.'

'Seth Rhynnon was born to lady Allidrane Rhynnon (age 16) nineteen years before the start of the greyhawk wars. All that is known of his father is that he was an adventuring warrior, whom Allidrane met and was suduced by. From an early age Seth demonstrated unusual strength and talent. When Seth turned 16 he left home and set out to see the world, becoming a wandering adventurer. During the war, he fought side by side with the knights of the sheild, though he never actually joined them. After the war he returned home to manage his estates. with the death of king Lynwerd, the line of successon passed to seth Rhynnon.
Notes on personality: pragmatic & practical, very much a function over form kind of guy. Treats everyone with equal respect and is not afraid to dirty his hands with hard labor. Those who have made themselves his enemy he shows no mercy. Spent his time during the Greyhawk wars as a demon hunter in the shield lands.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (Lawful Good) and Hextor the Warrior (Lawful Evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom. Now, the Knights of Heironeous have defected, intending to reclaim Aerdi from the evil forces that have come to dominate it. Using Nyrond as their base, they intend to retake their country from without.'

  [/sblock]

CREAMSTEAK

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) creamsteak@hotmail.com
PC: Yugthulgon, Master of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra
Other characters:  Meepo the Kobold, Iyov the Beholder
Artifacts: The Staff of Ancient Penumbra

Powers:

- Some of the Aboleth Underdark Realms - these represent small but potent forces of aboleth, and large forces of servitor beings of all types.
- Beholder Underdark Dominions (Dominion of the Poisoned Eye, Flesh Reborn, Consuming Eye) - these represent sizeable beholder forces and servitor forces of many races.
- Allied Magic-Using Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of demons, sizeable forces of devils, sizeable forces of yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other fiends.
- Allied Psionic Fiends - these represent sizeable forces of psionic demons, sizeable forces of psionic devils, sizeable forces of psionic yugoloths, and sizeable forces of other psionic fiends.
- Illithid Underdark Dominions (The Collective Overminds) - these represent large forces of illithid, human/demihuman/humanoid cults loyal to the illithid, large forces of servitors/slaves/thralls/voidminds, large forces of eyekin, forces of enslaved aberations, forces of enslaved psionic aberations, and forces of enslaved undead.
- Illithid Spelljammers - these represent a small fleet of illithid spelljamming squidships collected by the Illithid Underdark Dominions.
- Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead - these represent small forces of psionic undead of various unique types.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Aboleth Underdark Realms: 300,000 = 14 IC x1,00 = 14 IC
Beholder Underdark Dominions: 1,350,000 = 71 IC x1,00 = 71 IC
Allied Magic-Using Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Psionic Fiends: (unknown) = N/A
Illithid Underdark Dominions: 2,600,500 = 150 IC x1,00 = 150 IC
Illithid Spelljammers: (unknown) = N/A
Allied Free-Willed Psionic Undead: 42,000 = 1.5 IC x0,75 =1,125

TOTAL IC OF CREAMSTEAKS' POWER SO FAR: 236.125 IC

SPECIAL NOTE: Creamsteak's power has the Alien Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VERY DARK BLUE
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Large territories deep under the surface of Oerth from the deepest Underdark to isolated, secret, above ground locations.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The background for my faction is that the sudden absence of the dieties on Oerth (and the loss of the connection to Illsensine) resulted in a sudden break in the Illithids, thier slaves, and virtually the entire structure of society. My PC (Yugthulgon) is an amalgamation of three high "priests" of the illithids enclaves. By amalgamation, I mean that Yug'rig'noth (egoist), Thul'hur'mca (shaper), and the enslaver Istigon (telepath) were litterally bound to one single body. As such Yugthulgon has 12 tentacles instead of 4. He has 6 eyes instead of two. This aberrant emissary that was created to take control of the chaos is completely and totally nuts for what it's worth.
Yugthulgon (also called virtually any combination of the three original names at different times) killed perhaps 80% of the Mind Flayers on Oerth, mostly those of the three other psionic disciplines. However, he certainly made it a point to exercise his new power to destroy anyone with objections to his new rule. The combined Flayer-deaths, slave split off, and lack of a god to glue it together basically destroyed whatever empire they retained on Oerth.
Weakened, beaten, and otherwise crippled, Yugthulgon went in search of an artifact of his diety in order to perhaps revive some degree of unity (and end the slaughter of his own race). He recovered the Staff of Ancient Penumbra from its prison of over a thousand Githzerai monks, fists of Zouken, and illithid slayers. This made more enemies than one could have ever predicted.
So, following this, Yug united the remaining flayers (though at only 25% strength at best). In an effort that would be called blasphemy (and certainly was, resulting in some additional flayer deaths), Yug agreed to treat some of the "lesser" races like Beholders and certain demons/undead as equals.
Now, with allies in tow, Yug has quitely bided his time, watching as Technology is developed by the surface above. Yug firmly believes that technology serves some eldritch purpose which sealed out the gods, and possibly even magic and psionic power later. Because of this, Yug sees this "power" in a very negative way, and has slowly been building his armies of war to do two things: Subjugate those who were offered "equality" but rejected it, and to COMPLETELY destroy both the demons who brought the tech, and thier technology.'

[/sblock]

DEVILISH

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) devilishd@yahoo.com
PC: Acererak the Demilich
Notable NPCs: The High Leader of the Solistarim (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Acererak and the Tomb of Horrors - these represent an extraordinarily powerful suel demilich, small but extremely potent forces of servitor beings of all types, small but extremely potent forces of constructs, possible sizeable forces of servitor beings, and possible allies of various, strange, and unguessable (but extremely potent) nature.
- Blackmoor - this represents sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- The Solistarim (East Black Ice, West Black Ice, off-map territories) - these represent the High Leader (human wizard, over 30th level, lawful evil), a very large and extraordinarily powerful cabal of evil wizards, a sizeable number of liches, very large forces of abominations, large forces of humans, very large forces of certain kinds of demihumans, very large forces of certain kinds of humanoids, very large forces of undead, large forces of devils, sizeable forces of beings from the elemental plane of fire, sizeable forces of giants, sizeable forces of dragons, and other forces (notable races include: flannae human, deep dwarf, dark gnome, sahuagin, lizard man, lizard king, illithid, aboleth, beholder, neogi, umber hulk, efreet, salamander, blue dragon, other lawful evil dragons, and other lawful evil races.)
- The Cold Marshes - these represent large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Vast Swamp - this represents sizeable forces of abominations of great power and bizarre nature, small forces of feral elves, small forces of humanoids, small forces of (normal) abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, and large forces of free-willed undead.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Acererak and his Minions in the Tomb of Horrors: 30,000 = 1.2 IC x1,00 = 1,2 IC
Blackmoor: 220,000 = 9 IC x0,75 = 6,75 IC
The Solistarim (all territories on-map and off-map) 6,500,000 = 320 IC x0,95 = 304 IC
The Cold Marshes: 20,000 = 0,6 IC x0,75 = 0,45
The Vast Swamp: 34,000 = 1 IC x0,75 = 0,75

TOTAL IC OF DEVILISHS' POWER SO FAR: 313,15 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: VIOLET
Color on map desired by Devilish: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: On-map territories in the southeast and northwest, extending off-map to the north. Off-map territory to the north of the Black Ice, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Solistarim are a confederation of lawful evil race. They are a dictatorship-magocracy under their High Leader. Mages, even powerful mages, are commonplace, and run almost every part of the government apparatus, so it could be said that theirs is a Magocracy. These mages observe a strict code of service and duty, and all look upon the High Leader as the One and True God (thus, it could be said theirs is a Theocratic Magocracy.)
All the other Solistarim either look upon the mages as semi-divine or divine messengers of the High Leader, or at the least they are scared witless by them. The unbreakable unity of these mages, their unswearing and usually fanatical loyalty to the High Leader, and their absolute tyranny over everyone else, is what has allowed all these disparate and violent races to coexist.
Indeed, the Solistarim are cosmopolitan. Members of all the Solistari races freely mingle in their great fortress cities in the Godspires, in their Underdark cities, in the undersea cities, and in the swamp cities. Individual attitudes, cultures, and preferences have been crushed under the heel of a omnipresent culture of service, loyalty, and tireless effort for the society.
That is to say, for the average Solistari, the attitude is as follows: you exist to serve and advancing the Nation. You're life is dedicated to serving and advancing the Nation. The greatest accomplishment in life is serving and advancing the Nation. The highest of all ethics and morality is service to, and advancement of, the Nation.
Families enforce this discipline upon their children immediately upon toddlerhood. Somewhere between the age of 3 and 7, children male and female are taken for training (as in Sparta in ancient Greece) in what the Solistarim determine them to be the most qualified for: mage, cleric, fighter, etc.
Afterwards, in their teens typically (equivalent) the men and women of the Solistarim are put to work in the armed forces, and after many tours of duty may be released for more domestic duties. At this point, they can advance within the society, and those who achieve the most are often rewarded with great honor, nobility, ranks and title. Some can even aspire to join the ranks of the (so called) semi-divine minions of the High Leader. And go on to divine ascension and become his (so called) divine servants! (Since Divine Ascension is conceivably possible in this IR, perhaps the High Leader may become a demigod, and his mage followers actual divine servants!)
There is a remnant of local culture in each racial group that has not been crushed under the heel of conformity, but it is limited. The law is absolute, covers almost every aspect of life, and is enforced rigorously.
There is zero tolerance for lawbreaking. Minor lawbreaking invokes severe punishment and brainwashing in a reform center. Major lawbreakers are killed. Traitors (which covers a broad spectrum of offenses) are made grisly examples of. The Solistarim revel in seeing traitors destroyed, for they see them as just that: traitors, morally and ethically bankrupt, beings to hate and despise for their actions against their brethren.
This is the case for the flannae humans, dark dwarves, dark gnomes, and kobolds, the founding races of the Solistarim. The illithid have their own form of communal tyranny, but the High Leader long ago subverted the Elder Brain and with it the communal awareness of the illithid: they now tow the Solistari line.
The dragons are held in awe by the average Solistari, and the dragons live by a slightly different set of rules: they have greater freedom. Nonetheless, they are loyal to the High Leader and his agents, and they are loyal to those they have bonded with.
The lizard men, sahuagin, and giants were induced to become allies of the Solistarim, and afterwards Solistari culture slowly poisoned it's way into their lives, until they were copying the Solistari way in most respects. From there, it was a short hop for the High Leader to fully integrate them into mainstream Solistari society.
The beholders and aboleth serve the Solistarim and obey the rules out of fear and awe of the High Leader and his mages. Those who refused to obey the laws are either dead or under powerful magical compulsions to obey (especially the incredibly anti-social aboleth, for whom magical compulsion seemed the only answer to gaining their cooperation.)
The lich lords of the Solistarim have their own pact with the High Leader. The lesser undead fanatical in their loyalty to the High Leader, his mages, the lichlords, and the dark clerics of the Solistarim.
The fire elementals, salamanders, and efreet are NOT a part of mainstream Solistari society, and generally keep apart. After all, their homes are places most Solistari could not survive in for long anyways. However, these races hold the the High Leader and his minions in fear and awe (and some do worship him as a diety) and they are faithful and loyal to the Solistari cause.
The Gith mercenaries are semi-independent. They are tolerated in Solistari cities because of their perceived use. The Gith themselves look upon the Solistari as rather insane employers, but since the pay is good and the potential for pillage very great they don't complain. And Gith society is itself highly militant and disciplined, so there is common ground of a sort between Gith and Solistari.
The neogi are tolerated. The neogi, in turn, tolerate the Solistarim. That's saying something, too, since the neogi are as anti-social as the aboleth. However, they fear the High Leader, he has magical compulsions on them, he pays them well, so they somehow have integrated in. And the neogi and their umber hulk slaves do make for excellent spies, scouts, and special forces.
The devils work with the High Leader and his mages, and are held in fear and awe by the populace in general. They alone are exempt from the rules, while mingling freely in Solistari society. However, the devils make a point of obeying the laws (whether they respect the law or not), and devils are a common sight in Solistari cities.

The Solistarim aren't about racial hatred.
The Solistarim are about the certain knowledge that the Flanaess is their backyard, and a bunch of squatters and loiterers are sitting on their property, and these worthless bums, rabble, and riff-raff have refused to leave when politely asked to do so.
Since the bums and riff-raff refuse to move, they will just have to be evicted. If that means killing them all, down to the least and the last, because they insist on fighting, then so be it.
The Solistarim point an accusing finger at Iuz. Here, they say, is an insane demon demigod who is running amok and wrecking their (the Solistari) backyard with his pathetic humanoid slaves and hordes of conjured demons.
The Solistarim also point the finger at the Oeridians. They can't run a kingdom (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), they can't impose order (witness the chaos of the Greyhawk Wars), they can't run an economy (Aerdi, Nyrond, Furyondy, others), and in the end they destroyed their own capital city and other major centers of population! (witness Rauxes, other cities, and the whole realm of Medegia.) As riff-raff, these oerdian humans have to go.
The Solistarim really don't like elves, or drow. Indeed, they think of them the way we'd think of mosquitos infesting our backyard. Or cockroaches. Or ants. Or other vermin. A Flanaess free of elves and drow (the Solistarim do not distinguish: an elf is an elf, and the only good elf is a dead elf) will be a cleaner, neater place.
Likewise, any elves up in Greyspace are like bird droppings falling on the new roof. It has to stop. It's time to shoot some birds.
Regardless of what others might say of this thinking ... the Solistarim consider themselves reasonable, ethical, moral people. They are proud of their hard work, their capacity to endure suffering and adversary, their achievements in magical research, building of great cities, and otherwise, and their rational approach to an irrational and hostile world.
  The Solistarim do not control the City of the Gods. Their forays into it have met with repeated disaster.
However, the Solistarim do hold the alliegance of the nation of Blackmoor and the surrounding marches, along with all the lands down to the Burneal Forest.'

[/sblock]

DRALONXITZ

[sblock]

E-Mail:  (withheld until Dralonxitz gives his permission)
PC: Dralonxitz had not yet created a player character (or demipower:  some demipowers can be claimed)
Artifacts:  Dralonxitz has not yet selected any artifacts (many players have taken 3)

Powers:

- Dralonxitz has not yet selected any countries, territories, areas, areas in Wildspace, groups, or organizations for his power

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

  I don't know yet, since a power has not yet been created

TOTAL IC OF DRALONXITZS' POWER SO FAR:  Unknown yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  UNKNOWN
Color desired by Dralonxitz:  DRALONXITZ HASN'T DECIDED YET
Territories on map or off-map (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif)  None yet

PLAYER NOTES:

  Dralonxitz has not yet submitted any information regarding his power, it's history, peoples, culture, or whatever else he would like to set down for the record.

  [/sblock]

EDENA OF NEITH

[sblock]

E-Mail: edelaith@TWMI.rr.com
PC: Velsharess Eclavdra, Drow Priestess 23rd / Wizard 18th / Warrior 12th (Epic 33)
Artifacts: The Scepter of Lordly Might, the Crown of Lordly Might, the Orb of Lordly Might
Other Items: The Violated Horns (gift from Iuz.)

Powers:

- Empire of Eclavdor (a confederation of 100 drow cities (The Fabulous One Hundred, as it were) from every part of the continent of Oerik, this new empire (capital city Erelhei-Cinlu in the Vault of the Drow) represents very large forces of drow, extraordinarily large forces of servitor races, sizeable forces of assorted servitor abominations, sizeable forces of assorted servitor undead, and sizeable forces of the unseelie.
- Geoff - this represents sizeable forces of giants, and sizeables force of humanoids.
- Empire of the Yuan-Ti - this represents large forces of yuan-ti, large forces of assorted servitor races, small forces of abominations, and small forces of servitor and free-willed undead.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

  The 3 Drow Cities under the Barbarian Seameast (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 8 Drow Cities under the Tharquish Empire and Ishtarland (120,000 drow, 320,000 servitors)
  The 11 Drow Cities under the Empire of Lynn (165,000 drow, 440,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Enllaves (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 6 Drow Cities under the Red Kingdom (90,000 drow, 240,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Erypt (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 4 Drow Cities under the Mare Mysticum and Gigantea (60,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
  The 15 Drow Cities under the Celestial Imperium (225,000 drow, 600,000 servitors)
  The 12 Drow Cities under the Khanates and Orcreich (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
  The 3 Drow Cities under Komal (45,000 drow, 120,000 servitors)
  The 4 Drow Cities under the Baklunish Lands (75,000 drow, 160,000 servitors)
  The 7 Drow Cities under Zindia and Nippon (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
  The 1 Drow City under the Nippon Dominion (15,000 drow, 40,000 servitors)
  The 7 Drow Cities under Hempmonaland (105,000 drow, 280,000 servitors)
  The 12 Drow Cites under the Flanaess (180,000 drow, 480,000 servitors)
  Servitor Undead (100,000 undead)
  Unseelie Allies (100,000 unseelie)

Total Drow: 1,500,000 = 80 IC x0,75 = 60 IC
Total Servitor Races: 4,000,000 = 200 IC x0,95 = 190 IC
Undead: 100,000 = 4 IC x0,95 = 3,8 IC
Unseelie: 100,000 = 3 IC x0,50 = 1,5 IC
Geoff (East Geoff, Geoff, North Geoff, West Dim Forest) 150,000 = 7 IC x0,75 = 5,25 IC
Empire of the Yuan-Ti: 2,000,000 (yuan-ti, servitor races, all others) = 100 IC x1,00 = 100 IC
The Ice Elves of the Adri: 90,000 = 4 IC x1,00 = 4 IC

TOTAL IC OF EDENA OF NEITHS' POWER: 364,55 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: ORANGE-RED
Territories on map: Krestible, West Dim Forest, Tors, Jerlea Shores, Tangles, Celene Hills, Bright Hills, Onnwal Headlands, Denzac Isle, Kelten, Knurl, Hestmark Peaks: each area represents a territory held by a nearby Underdark Drow City. East Geoff. Geoff. North Geoff. The West Dim Forest. Off-map territories across all of Oerik and Hempmonland, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

  'Eclavdra looked at the portents, divined the future, and saw doom for her people.  Afterwards, long ago, she took it upon herself to thwart that doom and see her people survive the coming challenge, whatever it might turn out to be.  Eclavdra said then:  Is not survival of the drow, individually and as a people, not the will and way of Lolth?  
  Eclavdra used the Scepter of Lordly might to unite the city of Erelhei-Cinlu behind her, then sought out the Crown and Orb of Lordly Might, and ultimately found them.  
  She used the three combined to give herself divine stature among her people, and with this stature, began a unification of the drow, going city by city.  After long years of dedicated work, she united the strongest 100 cities of the drow, and transformed drow society from it's normal controlled anarchy into a highly disciplined war machine.  And Eclavdra named the new empire she had created after herself, calling it Eclavdor.
  In Eclavdor today, drow society runs under a triad.  There is the war machine, and the society created to maintain it.  Think of the Soviet Union under Stalin during World War II as an analogy.  There are the Drow Exalted, who are the secret service, special forces, and counterespionage forces all merged together.   Think of Section One from the film (and series) La Femme Nikita.  Finally, there is the religious war.  To survive is to be loyal to Lolth.  To die is to fail and betray Lolth.  Survival equals loyalty.  They are all one and the same.  Death equals disloyalty. (those who die fighting so the rest will survive are considered loyal)  They, also, are all one and the same.  The loyal will sit at Lolth's side in paradise forever.  The disloyal, the treasonous, will burn forever in the deepest pit of the Abyss.  Thus, survival equals loyalty and paradise.  Death (with the exception noted above) equals disloyalty and damnation.  These three concepts are the triad of current drow culture and society in Eclavdor, and sustain the empire in all it's endeavors.
  As for the servitor races, they are fed only to be kept alive.  They are kept alive only to work.  They are worked until they die.
  Some of the Unseelie, the dark faerie, have become allies due to their similar natures to the dark elves.  Indeed, many sages consider drow to be dark faerie themselves.
  It isn't a pretty picture.'  

  'Who is Eclavdra?
  That is a mystery that even Iuz has not solved.
  She is quite sane.  She is both intelligent and wise.  Some say she is pragmatic, and some say she is a wild girl.  Some even call her a free spirit, yet it is known she is very devoted to Lolth and the way of Lolth.  Many think of her as a wily diplomat, good with words, and others disagree.  Some say she is horrifically cruel and sadistic, others say she is merely callous.  All know her as soft spoken and gentle mannered, even in battle and in other arduous circumstances.  She is generally thought of as a person who enjoys hands-on work, doing jobs herself and hesitant to delegate authority to others.  And all agree she is driven, hard working, and astonishingly tireless and enduring.
  What does Eclavdra look like?
  She is the photo negative of a comely elven maiden just come to womanhood. Her hair falls to her hips and is soft and snow white, her eyes are almond shaped and striking scarlet in the light, her face gentle, her nose soft, her ears cherubic, and her lips pouting. Her figure is slim, shapely, and almost fragile. Her non-glossy skin, smooth and soft, is as black as an elven maids' raven hair.
  Typically, Eclavdra wears magical adamantine mail, which fits her form like a second skin, is almost as soft as velvet, and is utterly weightless. She wears robes of royal purple, wears a belt of mithril, and carries twin long swords of a strange, black appearance. The Scepter of Lordly Might, graceful and eloquent in it's worked mithril, rests at her hip when she is not carrying it. The Crown appears as a beautiful tiara on her head, and the Orb appears as a large gemstone at the end of a necklace of mithril beads around her neck.'

' Gift from Iuz to Eclavdra isn't just souvenir ... Violated Horns are worth 3000 gp in free trade, and are priceless when You are with nowhere to run, and goody two shoes on Your tail. It will Recall person to the place of it's creation, Iuz's Altar in this case, when broken.
And one, more important thing. Iuz watches!'

'Concerning the Ice Elves, they are an ancient elven civilization that fell prey to an artifact of cold. This artifact froze them all, effectively putting them and their entire realm in the heart of Adri Forest in suspended animation. Now they are free again, and these evil elves aren't real happy with the turn of events in the world since their time.'

[/sblock]

ELUVAN

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) somebodys_fool@hotmail.com
PC: Arden Leonson, King Arden I of Keoland and High Councillor of the League of Athyr, Human Paladin 32
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

The League of Athyr (Nations of Bissel, Furyondy, Gran March, Keoland, Sterich, the Duchy of Ulek, Veluna, the Free City of Verbobonc: The Knights of the Hart, the Knights of Holy Shielding, the Knights of the Watch: the Wild Coast: the Lorridges, the Lortmil Mountains, the Good Hills, the Kron Hills, the Stark Mounds: the Axewood, the Dapple Forest, part of the Dim Forest, the Gnarley Forest, the Iron Forest, the Silverwood, the Welkwood: The Silent Ones of Keoland) - these represent very large forces of demihumans, very large forces of humans, very large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and shrubs, very large forces of faerie, and possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv.
  Celestial Allies of the League of Athyr - these represent a small but very potent force of beings from the upper planes, such as the deva and the eladrin.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Bissel (all territories on-map) 300,000 = 15 IC x0,75 = 11,25 IC
Furyondy (all territories on-map) 3,000,000 = 160 IC x0,75 = 120 IC
North Geoff: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
Gran March (all territories on-map) 510,000 = 25 IC x0,95 = 32,25 IC
Keoland (all territories on-map) 3,600,000 = 200 IC x0,95 = 190 IC
Sterich (all territories on-map) 290,000 = 13 IC x0,75 = 9,75 IC
Duchy Of Ulek (all territories on-map) 800,000 = 42 IC x0,75 = 31,5 IC
Veluna (all territories on-map) 1,200,000 = 64 IC x0,95 = 60,8 IC
Free City of Verbobonc: 300,000 = 16 IC x0,50 = 8 IC
The Knights of the Hart: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of Holy Shielding: (unknown) = N/A
The Knights of the Watch: N/A
The Wild Coast (all territories on-map) 400,000 = 16 IC x0,50 = 8 IC
The Lorridges (all territories on-map) 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Lortmil Mountains (all territories on-map and off) 980,000 = 58 IC x1,00 =58 IC
The Good Hills (Counts as a part of Keoland)
The Kron Hills 60,000 = 3 IC x0,75 = 2,25 IC
The Stark Mounds 30,000 = 1 IC x1,00 = 1 IC
The Axewood: (Counts as a part of Keoland/Duchy of Ulek)
The Dapple Forest: (Counts as a part of Furyondy)
Part of the Dim Forest: 50,000 = 1,5 IC x0,75 = 1,125 IC
The Gnarley Forest 40,000 = 1.4 IC x0,75 = 1,05 IC 
The Iron Forest: N/A
The Silverwood (Counts as a part of the Duchy of Ulek)
The Welkwood 55,000 = 2 IC x0,75 = 1,5 IC
The Silent Ones of Keoland: N/A
Celestial Allies of the League of Athyr:  N/A=N/A

TOTAL IC OF ELUVANS' POWER SO FAR: 540,2 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: REDDISH-PURPLE
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the central-west and southwest Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'Following the Greyhawk War, Keoland was left in sorry shape. Once the most powerful and influential land in the entirety of the Sheldomar valley, in the war that was to shape the future of much of the Flanaess it had no cohesive policy and achieved nothing. In negotiations, the leader's indecisiveness proved sufficient to ensure that Keoland's allies were overrun whilst King Skotti dithered and wondered whether to interfere. Militarily, the once-great land suffered losses and humiliations on all sides and lost territory and influence.
Post-war, the land found itself in a weaker position than it had been for many years since. It badly needed time to rebuild and regenerate its economy, and confidence in the country's rulers was low after their mistakes in the war. When Skotti was assassinated in a plot by Cedrian of Dorlin to take the throne, the country descended into civil war. The noble houses squabbled amongst themselves for power, and for some time disorder reigned.
When finally this was curtailed, it occurred in dramatic fashion. Arden Leonson, the youngest son of a minor noble house in the Gran March, marched into Niole Dra with a small but resplendent contingent of knights and, nervous but determined, stood up in the town square and announced that he had been sent a vision from Heironeous showing him that he must unite Keoland under his banner and restore order and greatness to the country once again. He spoke with courage, power, and conviction, but of course it amounted to very little. He stood no chance of convincing the people that mattered that he should be handed control of the country.
He persevered, however. At first he had little success. But on the occassion of his seventh speech in the capital of Keoland, his divine mandate was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt. As he spoke, the clouds above him parted and a sunbeam reached down to touch him. Bathed in divine radiance he continued his speech with ever-increasing fervour, and as he did so his audience watched stunned as a Celestial host numbering several hundred descended and knelt behind him, bowing their heads to the young knight.
The result was electric. Word travelled across the country lightning-fast that a messiah had come, a Paladin with a divine mandate to rule the country. Supporters flocked to him, and though he still had a struggle ahead of him, he eventually succeeded in taking the Throne of the Lion and restoring peace and order to the land, as well as using his heritage to reforge strong links with the Gran March.
He did not rest long on his laurels, however. He led the country wisely and well, and under his leadership it prospered once again. In his third year on the throne, as the country's affairs were once again seeming in order, disaster struck as the creatures overruning Sterich set their sights on eastward expansion. The County of Flen and the March of Mandismoor came under attack, and it was all the Keoish forces could do to slow their relentless progress.
Arden made a spectacular speech asking for aid from his immediate neighbours, appealing to his already strong alliance with the Gran March and bidding the County of Ulek and the Duchy of Ulek to imagine how things would be if they were faced with the prospect of worrying not only about the Principlality's struggle against the Orcish hordes, but were faced with the immediate prospect of monstrous invasion from the West as well.
The Duchy of Ulek and the Gran March both responded by sending strong military forces to aid Keoland in their efforts to push the invaders back. The County of Ulek, however, perhaps feeling secure in its more remote location from Keoland, sent its sympathies but nothing else. The aid that was sent was enough, however, and the monstrous atatckers suffered a number of crushing defeats and wer epushed back. Feeling that the threat of the monsters of Sterich could no longer be allowed to exist on Keoland's doorstep, and that Keoland should make good on its obligation to aid Sterich in its time of need, Arden then launched a retributive crusade to push the evil creatures out of Sterich and allow its people to return home. He was successful, and with Keoland's help Sterich has been able to restore itself to some semblance of a functioning nation once again.
With the recent cataclysmic events, the alliance between these four lands has been renewed. They have each felt that they need an additional bulwark of strength in these times, and have rallied together under Arden's banner, calling themselves the Kingdom of Athyr, meaning 'phoenix' in the Celestial tongue. As the gravity of the situation has become apparent, many other like-minded powers in the region have also flocked to Arden's leadership, believing that a strong alliance will be necessary to withstand the coming storm.'

'The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.'

'The Silent Ones of Keoland: This order of mages and diviners possess some of the last of Suel magic. The Tower of Silence rises hundreds of feet into the air in a location a day's ride from the Keoish capitol of Niole Dra. They are lead by Mohrgyr the Old (N, Male Human, Wizard 20) and have been known to oppose those who seek dangerous magical power. They are not pleased with the emergence of the Scarlet Brotherhood.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'Knights of Holy Shielding: This group once ruled the Shield Lands before Iuz triumphed over them. They are lead by Lady Katarina of Walworth and by her chidr aid Knight Bnanneret Incossee of the Bronze Band (LG male human, Ftr 13) a Flan General. Many are paladins, fighters or clerics of Heironeous.'

'Knights of the Watch: Traditionally suspicious of barbarian Baklunish raiders, and too often prejudiced against the Baklunish, they are lead by the Grandiose Imperial Wyvern Hugo of Geoff (LN, Fighter 16). Popular deities among its membership are St. Cuthmbert, Heironeous, Pholtus, Allitur, and Mahayeine. They are split between the Knights of the Watch and the less traditional Knights of Dispatch, who do not hate the Baklunish but hate those who have invaded Geoff as well as Iuz. The Knights of the Watch tend to be mystically inclined and comprised of fighters, clerics, and paladins, while the Knights of the Dispatch tend to have more fighters, rangers, clerics and rogues.'

  [/sblock]

FESTY DOG

  [sblock]

  E-Mail (with permission)  festydog69 (at) hotmail (dot) com
  PC:  Unknown as Festy hasn't chosen a PC yet (but possibly Hachiman the Demigod)
  Artifacts: unknown as Festy hasn't chosen any artifacts yet

  Powers:

  -  The Guardinals - these represent a force of very potent beings native to the Plane of Elysium, who were caught when the Crystal Sphere was sealed, and now reside on Oerth.
  -  Nippon -  this represents very large forces of humans, large forces of dwarves, large forces of hengeyokai, large forces of spirit folk, small forces of elves, large forces of animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
  -  The Nippon Dominion - this represents large forces of humans, large forces of dwarves, large forces of hengeyokai, large forces of spirit folk, sizeable forces of vanaarans, sizeable forces of humanoids, small forces of ogre magi, sizeable forces of gnomes, sizeable forces of halflings, sizeable forces of faerie, sizeable forces of controlled abominations, large forces of animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, small forces of elves, and possibly other forces.
  -  Zindia -  this represents very large forces of humans, very large forces of vanaarans, large forces of humanoids, small forces of ogre magi, sizeable forces of gnomes, sizeable forces of halfings, sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other powers.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

  The Guardinals:  N/A
  Nippon: 3,530,000 = 190 IC x0,95 = 180,5 IC
  Nippon Dominion: 4,100,000 = 176 IC x0,75 = 132 IC
  Zindia: 5,670,000 = 240 IC x0,75 = 180 IC

  TOTAL IC OF FESTY DOGS' POWER SO FAR:  492,5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by Festy Dog:  SANDY BROWN OR GOLDEN YELLOW
Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Enormous off-map territories to the south, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  Nippon ? A spiritual and warrior-centric society, with clearly defined social casts and extensive rules of etiquette. Nippon is ruled authoritatively by a royal family, believed to be descendants of a god. The country and its dominion are divided into provinces which are managed by daimyos. These are often relatives of the main family or families whose members have performed great heroic deeds in the service of Nippon and the royal family.
  The royal family themselves are aasimar, but humans compose the greatest percentage of the population, followed by dwarves, hengeyokai, spirit folk, and even a small population of elves.
  Nippon is not as populated as its closest neighbours, but its militaristic bent makes it a formidable enough force to be able to have established a dominion nearby.

  Zindia:  North of Nippon, across the Sea of Nippon and residing on the Oerik mainland is the densely populated and religious nation of Zindia. Like it?s neighbour Nippon, Zindia has a caste system, but unlike Nippon this caste system is determined by birth and strictly enforced, leaving individuals incapable of changing their caste. Having long been trading partners with Nippon the two countries were quite capable of cooperation and viewed each other in a positive light. Zindia is populous but the largely peace promoting pantheon worshipped in the country means Zindia?s military is not as strong as it could be. Nonetheless the country makes up for it with its beauty. Numerous elegant temples and vast expanses of lush jungle are found within Zindia?s borders. The country is also known for its advanced universities and places of schooling for members of higher castes. Having not focused as much on military the country?s budget was often focused on more peaceful advancements.
  Leadership of the country is left in the hands of a council of non-evil ogre mages and high priests, who rarely exercise the power at their disposal but are eager to make changes to their country or reinforce things already set in place for the betterment of the country. Leadership is somewhat democratic and somewhat theocratic, and each council member is voted into their seat from the members of the highest couple of castes in their region (usually a priest though), which they then represent as a council member.
  The population of Zindia is incredibly diverse, almost every species having a presence there. The most numerous races include humans, vanaarans, and goblinoids, but
ogres, gnomes and halflings also have notable presences.

  Nippon Dominion ? Formerly a part of Zindia a few decades past, the people of the region were inspired to seek independence by the area?s leaders at the time. Rebellion began and the leaders of the rebel forces discreetly bolstered their forces with mercenaries, initially catching Zindian government forces off-guard with how effective they were. The rebels made a steady push north until the government managed to establish a solid defensive line, bringing the rebel advance, for the moment, to a standstill. Naturally Zindia?s neighbours were paying attention, and before the rebels knew it the Nippon war machine had seized this opportunity and crashed into their flank and rear. The rebels had no choice but to surrender or be slaughtered. Nippon decided to occupy the rebels? former region, an action which received no interference. The reasons for this could be summed up as twofold: a) After the civil war Zindia was in no state to contest the occupation on a military level, and b) a show of gratitude. Without Nippon?s timely aid the war could have been prolonged indefinitely. Nippon divided the Dominion into provinces which are currently ruled by a collection of the most trustworthy daimyo families available, through this the average standard of living has been raised considerably over the couple of decades they?ve had control. This change came about because of Nippon being a generally wealthier country than Zindia, and having more relaxed view of the caste system. This led to some problems with more religious members of the community, but they were calmed with extensive negotiations.
  The Dominion?s population consistency is almost identical to that of Zindia, save for a small cross-section of the Nippon population, represented by Nippon military and royalty in the region.
  The Nippon Dominion is heavily populated like Zindia, but its peoples enjoy a much better standard of living under Nippon rule. This combined with their very religious and mostly peaceful society creates a very industrious nation.

  [/sblock]

GUILT PUPPY: JOINT MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) craylor@rowf.net
PC: The Elder Brothers (titles, classes, ranks, levels, alignments unknown, and possibly unknowable) and Abbon Craylor, Rogue 17th level / Monk 8th level, alignment unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Scarlet Brotherhood - this represents a powerful secret faction of suel monks/assassins/others and very large and potent forces of suel humans.

- Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood - these represent all of the nations and areas given below:

- The Frost Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. This nation is famous for it's viking style ships.
- The Ice Barbarians - these represent small forces of suel humans of a neutral bent, small forces neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie.
- The Snow Barbarians - these represent sizeable forces of suel humans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces. The nation is also famous for it's viking style ships.
- Hempmonaland territories (East Hempmonaland, Pelisso Swamp, West Hempmonaland) - these represent very large forces of humans, large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, and exotic forces including possible dragons.
- The Lordship of the Isles (Aerdi Major, Aerdi Minor, Aerdi Rock, East Oljaat, East Sulward, Ekul Island, Midisle, North Duxchan, South Duxchan, West Oljaat, West Sulward, Wild Duxchan, Wild Oljaat) - these represent large forces of humans, small forces of humanoids, and small forces of servitor demihumans.
- the Hold of the Sea Princes (Hokar, Port Joli, the Hold of the Sea Princes, Westkeep: Flotsam Isle, Fairwind Isle, Jetsom Isle: Hool Marshes, Hool Valley) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, sizeable forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- The Tilvanot Peninsula (Ekul, Kro Kerlep, Spine Ridge, Tilvanot Coast, Tilvanot Flats, Tilvanot Jungle, Tilvanot Plateau) - this represents very large forces of Hempmonaland servitor humans, large forces of other servitor humans, large forces of servitor demihumans, large forces of servitor humanoids, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of undead, and possibly other forces.
- The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle (all territories on-map) - these represent sizeable forces of humans, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of unseelie, and strange and exotic forces unknown to any but the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  -  The Loftwood - this represents small forces of humanoids, small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie
  -  Timberway Forest - this represents small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and small forces of unseelie 

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Scarlet Brotherhood: 120,000 = N/A

Areas under the control of the Scarlet Brotherhood:

The Frost Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC x0,75 = 7,5 IC
The Ice Barbarians: 300,000 = 10 IC x0,75 = 7,5 IC
The Snow Barbarians: 400,000 = 15 IC x0,75 = 11,25 IC
Hepmonaland Territories: 4,900,000 = 174 IC x1,00 = 174 IC
The Lordship of the Isles: 525,000 = 26 IC x0,95 = 24,7 IC 
The Hold of the Sea Princes: 840,000 = 40 IC x1,00 = 40 IC
The Tilvanot Peninsula: 1,064,000 = 60 IC x1,00 = 60 IC
The Coastline of the Amedio Jungle: 340,000 = 14 IC x0,95 = 13,3 IC
The Loftwood: 10,000 = 0,4 x0,50 = 0,2 IC
Timberway Forest: 20,000 = 0,6 x0,50 = 0,3 IC

TOTAL IC OF GUILT PUPPYS' POWER SO FAR: 338,75 IC

+(unknown)

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BRIGHT RED
Territories on map: The Tilvanot Peninsula and possible other territories on-map, on-map Hempmonaland. Off-map territories in Hempmonaland to the southeast, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'I'll be playing on behalf of the Elder Brothers, the elite of the Scarlet Brotherhood. Their names, powers, and numbers are unknown, even within much of the organization (and perhaps even to one another), but it is generally assumed that they are a mixture of monks, wizards, rogues, and clerics of Wee Jas, each around twentieth level. (Although the public doctrine of the Scarlet Brotherhood shuns magic, it is clear that this is not put into practice among the higher ranking members... Indeed, the deeper one looks at the organization, the less it appears that they have any coherent doctrine at all.)
As for the organization itself, its true politics and hierarchy are obscured by a careful system of secrecy. First, all members are required to take an oath to divulge as little information as possible, including that given to members lower in rank, or, more accurately, members who are under one's authority. Second, all members who hold any authority are instructed to give intentionally misleading and inaccurate information to their lowers, and are generally made to understand, themselves, that some of the information they are given is misleading.
As a result of this, attempts to infiltrate and unravel the organization's true structure have lead only to the conclusion that it may be impossible to unravel. Instances have been uncovered in which authority appears to run in circles: That is, one member has authority over another, who has authority over another, and so on leading back to that original member. In such cases, it appears that no member in the cycle was aware of its existence, each believing to know the "true" hierarchy which was hidden from there superiors. How instructions are fed into such a system from above is unclear; it has been proposed that there may be no "above," that the Elder Brothers are in fact a myth, and that the organization has dissolved under its own secrecy into a system with no true authority, whose actions and doctrines are the manifestation of thousands of interconnected whims and beliefs, systematically distorted until they no longer resemble any one power's vision of what the Brotherhood should be. Whether or not this is true, its appearance is enough to render any underlying, rigid structure invisible to those outside.
Regardless of this, no organization so large can function without charismatic leaders, and the Brotherhood has its fair share. It can be assumed from their code of secrecy that no member would be allowed to become a public figure were he to hold any significant influence in the organization, but their role in focusing the hearts and minds of its membership is no less important. Indeed, it is probably the sense of fanatical devotion that these speakers engender which allows an organization so strangely-knit to function in harmony as a coherent unit, rather than breaking off into factions or otherwise acting out of congruence.
Chief among these speakers is Brother Abbon Craylor, no doubt an accomplished member of the Brotherhood in his own right. It is his domain to handle the most important public and diplomatic affairs on behalf (or at least in the name) of the Elder Brothers. His history appears to lie primarily in espionage, and there are suspicions that such work continues, even when he is on apparently diplomatic journeys.'

[/sblock]

JAMES HEARD: JOINT MAPMAKER OF THE 5TH IR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) dunlandor@earthlink.net
PC: Ygravene Xagy (also known occasionally as Zagyg)
Other characters: Zagyg the Mad Archmage, Demigod of Humor, Eccentricity, Occult lore and Unpredictability. Murlynd, Hero-God of Magical Technology.

Artifacts: unknown yet

Powers:

- The Nation of Aestia - this represents a loose and chaotic nation holding vague control over an enormous amount of sparsely populated land, limited to the valley floors of the northernmost portions of the country but gradually becoming more and more subterranean in nature as the latitude progresses towards the south pole of Oerth. Sizeable cities are held apart by vast differences in local law, society, and government - a common religion and national government are the main defining characteristics of "Is it Aestian?"

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Aestia: 6,300,000 = 350 IC x 1,00 = 350 IC

TOTAL IC OF JAMES HEARDS' POWER SO FAR: 350 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: LIGHT YELLOW-TANNISH

Territories on map: No territories on-map. Territories off map include the southern polar ice cap and territories beneath and underground, and a relatively large but sparsely populated spear of land in the middle of southern Solnor Ocean.

PL Notes:

The Aestian Nationalized Seaforce - Aestia has a proud and ancient tradition of seafaring. While the local provincial navies are mostly converted merchantmen with the occasional selkie marines, the Aestian navy has been proudly sailing on or beneath the waves for the last three quarters of a century with the most advanced naval magical technology in all of Oerth. Three tremendous Wetsail carriers are the flagships of the navy, capable of carrying smaller vessels and engaging in massive amounts of um, privateering. The flagships are: The Narwhal, Nautilus, and BunBun (BunBun is crewed only by Kobolds and Gnomes and is sized as such)

Local Armed Forces: Indistinct rabble of variously trained and equipped troops of widely different capabilities and design. One province might rely on a dominated troll marching band to serve as protection, another could consist of a single wise sage, and yet another could have a powerful company of constructs and siege crabs. Generally the overwhelmingly consistent element is the Aestian proclivity toward style and outlandish behavior.

Polarian Tax Corps: Trained to deal with a tremendously different resistance from various frigid provinces while collecting taxes, the Polarian Tax Corps tend to be multispecialists capable of dealing with many different situations. They travel underneath the Polarian ice caps in specially designed boats and in the occasional awakened whale's gullet. They are the elite fighting units of Aestian Tax Collectors.

The Pelican Riders of Sargynia: The Pelican riders are just that- they ride Giant Pelicans as a sort of air force. They're not particularly well trained or maintained, but they have fun and in Aestia that's a legitimate reason to set up a militia.

Vates of Askala: Askala is the magical university of Aestia, and the Vates are the elite seers that inhabit the Ganna monastery at the top of Mt. Aksala. They're not truly a military force, but most everyone on the island of Askala has something to do with magic. Only the Vates are truly significant though, being mostly diviners and illusionists of 13th or higher level.

Walrus Riders of Friesland: These guys ride Dire Walruses, which sounds really silly until you've seen a dire walrus- after which you realize they're incredibly brave with a tremendous tolerance for gassy dire walruses for long stretches of time. They're mostly dwarves, except for a female barbarian Loxo named Esprelza that no one wanted to argue with.

The Srantovati: The Heroes of Srantovati are basically Aestia's answer to a knightly order, except the Aestian Srantovati sword-style fixates heavily upon light or no armor without a shield. Therefore most members are Monks using greatswords and bastard swords. It's invitation only, and Srantovati are accorded the ovations normally reserved for professional athletes. They are usually known by their distinctive dark face paint, bare chests (for both sexes) and red and green striped pants. That dress is so associated with them in fact, that it serves as a cover for their activities sans uniforms.

The Retainers of the Celestial Houses: These forces tend to either be for show only, or to be terribly elite affairs of single bodyguards. By national decree the Celestial Houses are forbidden to raise standing armies, so instead they tend to make up for quantity in quality.

Others: There are also a number of "monster race" citizens and what not that might be construed as forces in their own right. While the Alcian church, for instance, does indeed have a substantial number of priests with effective combat abilities though, they're not mustered or organized as such. So any use of them as combat units will probably require an expenditure of IR power.

PLAYER NOTES

Aestia

Proper Name: Aestia Akalassa

Ruler: Aestem Raudex Merlend (Murlynd) at the behest of Ygravene Xagy (Zagyg), Perguine MLXI of Polaria, Duke of Askala and Irminsul, Ruler of the Malachite Throne, Keeper of the Vates of the Uttercold, Master of the Winds and Stars, Admiral of the Southern Seas, Chief of the White Hide Tribes, Lord of Illusion and Truth, Overking of the New Kingdom, Raud of the Srantovati, and Wind Duke of Aquaa.

Government: Meritocratic Monarchy overseeing a bizarre variety of governmental systems

Capital: Masyus (26,000)

Major Towns: Friesland (4,000), Ganna (limited to 436 permanent residents), Askala (4,000), Moren (41,800), Jelling (11,600), Stetten (22,700), New Roland (36,000)

Provinces: Many semi-independent nations of which Aestia, Askala, Arrona, Curonia, Dacia, Epirus, Ezra, Suomi, Pelegica, Paetrica, Vod, Levts, Vils, Sargynia, Mori, Raethra, and Rhaetia are all some particulars of.

Resources: Ships and seafaring technology, fish and fish products, reindeer, ivory, Gems (I-III), rare lichens, novelty goods and products

Coinage: Narwhal (10pp), Pelican (pp), Crown (gp), Noble (ep), Penny (sp), Common (cp)

Population: 6,300,000 (tentatively)

Languages: Old Oeridian, Gnome, Draconic, Aquan, Common, Askalan (a secret tongue taught to the priests of the Askala), and many exprimental languages in this time of change - including at least one that involves flash cards and another that requires a trombone and pantomime.

Alignments: N, CN*, LG, LN, NG, CG

Religions: Alci* (The Twins, with both Gnomish and Aestian versions being popular), Alia, Bleredd, Boccob, Celestian, Daern, Delleb, Fharlanghn, Johydee, Lirr, Murlynd, Pholtus, The Zorya (The Fate Winds- Atro, Procan, Sotillon, Telchur, Velinius, & Wenta) Velnius, Xerbo, Zagyg, and Zilchus.

Allies: Various intelligent whales, ice elementals, lost seafarers, Akalan tradepriests

Enemies: The Man

History:

Aerdian domination of the Flanaess was an event that took place over hundreds of years, capped by the coronation of Overking Nasran in 1CY. By -213 CY though, the Aerdy had already began to show the fat complacency that would later lead to their downfall. A fleet of 437 ships full of stout adventurers and knights sailed south from the great ancient port of Roland, vowing to restore Aerdian honor and prestige to far away lands and to one day return with the secrets of making the Aerdy masters of their destinies eternally.

Unfortunately for those devout individuals, stalwart souls all, they had little comprehension of the task they had set for themselves. From the very start they encountered resistance to their cause. Sea monsters, hostile natives, and all manner of dire celestial portents all caused attrition amongst the crews and many ships were lost. Still they persisted, their fleet nearly halved and every person aboard (even the halflings) gaunt and starving, they finally found a land to claim for themselves - a paradise of rocks covered in lichens and desperate fur trees at the mouth of a tremendous river. Their leader Masyrus claimed land on the northern side across from that island and called it holy. So the first twin settlements of Masyrus and Ganna were founded and a new calendar was established in 1AR (-197CY).

Eventually those Aery explorers began to call themselves more properly the Aesti, or "Sea People." The harsh islands and coastlines of Aestia almost provided the final wave over into the bilge for the hapless settlers until they met with the indigenous tribes of the area - mostly gnomes, dwarves and kobolds - who they negotiated with and cajoled until those races joined them. Today, in some places at least, the societies are almost completely intertwined. In 102AR (-95CY) their alliances and agreements were settled into the forms that are recognizable today when they drove the last remnants of the hordes of the Ancient Green Dragon Mxaples from the Calnan Swamps and the leaders of all races involved were granted noble status in the great houses of Aestia. Also of noted presence was a great adventurer mage by the name of Ygravene Xagilvy, also promoted to nobility by the consensus of The House of Lords and Houses.

Over the years, Aerdian sensibilities ahve changed much in the Aesti with the Aestian culture now sharing many facets with their gnomish and other demihuman allies. The provinces of Aestia are known properly as Celestial Houses, the Overking of Aestia rules from a throne made of malachite and platinum, and the dream of finding the perfect political system is expressed at the county level with great latitude given to individuals and communities to persue different forms of government and expressions of provinence.

Recently the Aestians have came under the curious rule of a descendant of the mage Xagilvy and his appointed Aestem Raudex Merlend. The two are a curious sort, coming from the sea from nowhere, pronouncing and proving their establishment as progeny of a Celestial House thought lost long ago, and besting every foe in almost every task and challenge until they won the seat of rulership. Their companion Jaldamee dead on the journey, the mage Xagy seems to be still mourning - tirelessly searching the icy frostfell wastes of Polaria for something. Merlend, on the other hand as his agent, seems bent on squeezing every last secret from the scrolls of technology and knowledge that mysteriously appeared in the nation just after the Gods stopped communicating with their priests. Already he and the seers of Askala have vetted out many missteps and inaccurancies that seem to have been placed within the manuscript, and the people of Moren cheered last fall when Merlend demonstrated the first steps of what he calls "aeronology" with a flight in a contraption he called "Pelican III." Unfortunately further experiments by other "aeronauts" have been less than successful.

  [/sblock]


JOHN BROWN

[sblock]

E-Mail:  (withheld until John Brown gives his permission)
PC:   John Brown had not yet created a player character (or demipower:  some demipowers can be claimed)
Artifacts:  John Brown has not yet selected any artifacts (many players have taken 3)

Powers:

- John Brown has not yet selected any countries, territories, areas, areas in Wildspace, groups, or organizations for his power

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

  I don't know yet, since a power has not yet been created

TOTAL IC OF JOHN BROWNS' POWER SO FAR:  Unknown yet

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  UNKNOWN
Color desired by John Brown:  JOHN BROWN HASN'T DECIDED YET
Territories on map or off-map (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif)  None yet

PLAYER NOTES:

  John Brown has not yet submitted any information regarding his power, it's history, peoples, culture, or whatever else he would like to set down for the record.

  [/sblock]

KALANYR

[sblock]

E-Mail: kalanyr@gmail.com

Player Character:  Morwel, Queen of the Eladrin, Demipower of the Eladrin, Chaotic Good

Other characters:  

  Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons (Female elf Cleric 3rd / Sorceress 10th, neutral good), her consort the illustrious Wae Sinde (actually the demigod Ye'Cind in disguise), and her son Vin Barros, Prince of Elvenkind (Male elven Bard 7th, chaotic good)
Artifacts: The Fountain of Beauty (the item said to be responsible for the incredible beauty of several dieties) and Morwel's Court of Stars (which serves as both a demiplane for Morwel's Court and an enabler for the demiplanar courts of the Tulani (as the Tulani have no power that allows them to create these courts this seems to be the most logical explanation for their existance)

Powers:

  - The Eladrin - this represents a group of very potent beings native to Arborea, the Plane of Ultimate Chaotic Good, who have come to Greyspace and Oerth. (Should probably have the infiltrator trait)
(Probably no militia level PL, a fairly even split of regular (mainly the numerous coure, novani and bralani) and elites (firre, shierre and ghaele) witha few epic (Shiradi, Tulani and Eladrin with levels)

  -  Gigantea - this represents sizeable forces of titans (all chaotic alignments), sizeable forces of storm giants (chaotic good), sizeable forces of cloud giants (neutral good and neutral evil), sizeable forces of frost giants (evil), small forces of other kinds of giants (all alignments), small forces of white dragons, small forces of silver dragons, small forces of humans, small forces of yeti and snow maidens, large forces of abominations, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, sizeable forces of animals, sizeable forces of faerie, sizeable forces of unseelie, small forces of elves, and small forces of half-elves.

  - Continent of Hyperborea - the area of the continent claimed represents large forces of dwarves (glacier, arctic, Midgard), large forces of elves (ice, snow - all good aligned), large forces of arctic gnomes, small forces of humans, small forces of urskans, sizeable forces of snow orcs, sizeable forces of snow goblins, sizeable forces of frost giants, very large forces of abominations, large forces of wondrous beings, sizeable forces of animals, small forces of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of yuki-no-ona (the ice maidens), small forces of ice wierds, large forces of faerie, large forces of unseelie, small forces of elementals, small forces of genies, small forces of good elven undead, and possibly other forces.

  The Alliance of the Mare Mysticum:

  - The Elvanian Forest, representing all the powers given below:

- The Thorns - these represent a large force of halfling like faerie.
- The Temple of Sehanine - these represent a sizeable and very potent force of elven clerics and elves.
- The Faerie Court - these represent a sizeable and extraordinarily potent force of faerie.
- Allied Forces - these represent a very large force of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of good undead.

  - Kingdom of the Marchwards - the Armies of the Marchward Kings - these represent a large force of knightly half-elves and other half-elves.

  - Kingdom of Miranda, representing all the powers given below:

- Ye'Cind the Demigod of Bards, chaotic good.
- Queen Xin of Miranda.
- The Armies of the Mystics of Miranda - represents a sizeable group of potent elderly elves.
- The Recorders of Ye'Cind - these represent a sizeable force of elves specialized in intelligence work.
- The Court of Winter Moons - these represent a small and potent force of elves dedicated to protecting Queen Xin.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Eladrin:  N/A = N/A
Gigantea/Jotnumheim:  1,960,000 = 89 IC x0,95 = 84,55 IC
Hyperboria:  1,200,000 = 63 IC x0,95 = 59,85 IC
Alliance of the Mare Mysticum:
  -  Elvanian Forest:  510,000 = 28 IC x1,00 = 28 IC
  -  Kingdom of the Marchwards: 212,000 = 12 IC x1,00 = 12 IC
  -  Miranda: 128,000 = 7 IC x1,00 = 7 IC

TOTAL IC OF KALANYRS' POWER SO FAR: 191 IC

+(unknown)

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: UNKNOWN
Color on map desired by Kalanyr:  VIOLET
Territories on map:  No on-map territories, large off-map territories to the west, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

The relationship between the elven powers of Arborea and the Eladrin is usually one of a passive co-operation and non-interference, however seeing the coming of the disaster, the elven pantheon contacted the Eladrin and asked them to venture to the world of Greyhawk to aid those in peril after the sphere was sealed from the rest of the multiverse. Queen Morwel agreed and in a move almost unprecedented in history volunteered to live Arborea and go herself, in the strife coming, the mortals would need guidance and only from them could come the seeds that might allow the undoing of the tremendous evil. Accompanied by the Eladrin not otherwise occupied in other locations across the multiverse and a few titans from Mt Olympus, Morwel and her court have journied to Greyhawk, to the elven nation north of Lynn. The titans accompanying Morwel immediately made contact with their kindred in Gigantia in hopes of gaining strong allies, so far these moves have met with reasonable success although the evil giants and titans of Gigantia are currently opposing the alliance.

Noteable NPCs beside Morwel herself are her consorts Faerinaal and Gwynharwyf both Eladrin of Epic stature.

(An alternate explantion for Morwel's presence is that Arborea was already overrun and she and her court have moved to Greyhawk in a retreat which is perhaps more likely, I'll leave this to Serpenteye to decide).

  (Notes on Gigantea/Jotnumheim from Kalanyr)

  Gigantea/Jotnumheim: Is a vast territory, roughly the size of Zinda (based on the map), however the eastern half the land is mountainous terrain. And the entire northern half (and the mountains of the south) are subject to frigid winds and ice and snow from Hyperborea. The frozen northern reaches of Gigantea are home primarily to frost giants and evil cloud giants and titans (where they were driven in conflict with the elves of Miranda and their more noble kindred centuries ago), as well as a variety of creatures native to the icy environments including a small number of white dragons. The southern mountains are inhabited largely by titans and cloud giants of good and neutral alignment, and storm giants, a few silver dragons and stone giants can also be found in the area. Apart from the differents in alignment few differences are found between the northern and southern reaches, the titans of both areas and their giant allies/servants have constructed tremendous cities high in the mountains that are hidden from discovery by normal mortals by both clever use of the dangerous terrain and its hazards, and by the potent magic of titanic and storm giant spellcasters. These cities in structure and politics resemble democratic Rome and Greece, with rule by a meeting of the people of the cities. Despite the difference in world view there are some relations in trade between the cities of the north and south and limited migration and travel between them. There are also barbarian tribes, both human and their neanderthal kin spread throughout the non-mountainous areas, who worship the dragons, giants and titans as godlike beings. The titans refer to their civilization as Jotunheim and the sea to the west takes it name from this, although the human inhabitants of the area have long forgotten the origins of the name and assume it is related to the occasional rogue frost giant bands that are encounted in the mountains.
  In the higher mountains and the frozen north many other beings from Hyperborea can be found, including Yeti's, Snow Maidens, various ice fey, many wild animals, beasts and monsters. There are also several glacier dwarves delves spread through the northern mountains, and a dream dwarf enclave can be found in the southern mountains. In the non-frozen parts of southern Gigantea fey creatures from the Elven Lands and half-elven immigrants from the Kingdoms of the Marches can be found.
  Oreads, Galeb Duh and other moutain spirits are relatively common throughout the mountain region and tend to be either more inclined to striking bargains or vastly more potent than their Flaanesse kin, due to the power of their titan and giant neighbours, little is known of this mountain fairies but it is said that they have members in the Faerie Court of Miranda 

  (Notes on Hyperboria from Kalanyr)

  Hyperborea: Hyperborea is a massive frozen land, large parts of which are merely ice, with no earth, large chunks of which occasionally break away from the mass. However despite the inhospitable nature of the area life finds a way to continue, in addition to the monsters and cold adapted beasts animals there are many small human (and neanderthal) villages scattered in various places (resembling Eskimo culture), as well as relatively advanced settlements of arctic gnomes. In the vast ice glaciers of Hyperborea there can be found numerous deep carven cities of the glacier dwarves, tunelling miles into some of the towering glaciers, with a network of icy tunnels connecting various cities. At the tops of many of these glaciers as well as several of the mountains of Hyperborea, the ice elves have their beautiful cities of carved ice, despite the isolationist attitudes of both the dwarves and the elves, they have a reasonably strong relationship simply due to the sheer difficult of surviving in their chosen habitats. The ice elven cities are occasionally visited by the yuki-no-ona (the ice maidens) of the north, where the strange and sometimes benevolent or malevolent ice fey are treated as spirits of the ice and divine messengers.
  In the most remote glaciers of Hyperborea the occasional snow and ice weirds can be found, and these creatures are sometimes sort out by the other inhabitants for advice on the future. In these remote peaks the legendary monastery of the Cloud Anchorite monasteries can also be found, the immortal ancient masters of this place have played an important role in several clashes between the monsters and civilized beings of Hyperborea but they rarely interact with others except in a time of great need. And in the largest glacier of all there are a settlement of the powerful and skilled Midgard dwarves, who the greatest arctic dwarven smiths visit to perfect their craft.
  In addition to these creatures there are numerous fairie folk such as the domovoi (CG small fey), frost folk (usually evil), rimefire eidolons (fey, CG), oreads, rusalkas (fey, usually CN), and the aforementioned uldra and yuki-no-ona, who as is the tradition of the fey folk are loosley led by a fairie court consisting of the eldest and most potent fairies. The fairie court has a reasonably friendly relation with the ice elves and the arctic gnomes, and are more favourably disposed to arctic dwarves than is usual because the arctic dwarves ice carving is far less destructive to the nature of the area.
  There are also visitors from the elemental planes from portals to the planes of air, water and ice, high in the mountains, such as the qorrashi genie and various elementals, which the races of Hyperborea occasionally magically bind or strike deals with for service.
   Monsters and animals like ice toads, giant ravens, and yeti, that serve as both allies/servants and enemies to all races. The strange intelligent bear-like magical beasts known as urskans also frequently work with whoever they think will benefit them the most.
  There are also snow goblin and snow orc tribes that serve to harrass the other civilizations as well as tribes of frost giants.
  The snow elves of Hyperborea through mystical means occasionally converse with their kindred in Miranda from where they moved millenia ago and it is by this means they have been brought in on the alliance the eladrin are trying to form, and they have convinced many of their good and neutral aligned allies to join them.
  The ice elves of Hyperborea have formidable druidic and wizardly spellcasters, to maintain and shape their ice cities, (of which their are approximately 10, with about 10,000 inhabitants each). In all of these cities several baelnorn exist, guiding their mortal kindred through the dangers of life, and using their magic and ancient knowledge to preserve the cities, when the living spellcasters fail. In truth these baelnorn practically rule the cities as living repositories of knowledge and magical power. In and around the cities ice adapted trees and treants can be found as can the usual elven pets/companions, cooshees and the strange and fickle elven cats adapted to their frozen environments. Although the ice elves are relatively isolationist they have in the past helped the humans of the area when they were under threat by snow goblins and orcs and as such have a tenuous alliance with these folk.
  The gnomes live in small collections of burrows beneath the ice, each settlement guided by the eldest living gnome, usually a druid, bard or sorceror. These gnomes are strange even by the standards of the gnomes of warmer climates and are hard to tell apart from the fey urdra who they are said to be distantly related to.
  The glacier, arctic and Midgard dwarves have similar dwellins, carved into the hearts of mountains and gigantic frozen glaciers. The arctic dwarves have potent innate magical abilities related to the frost and often serve as counsellers and mystics in the glacier dwarf communities. These cities are culturally similar to the dwarven cities of the Flaanesse although the difficulty of surviving and their ice focus means they get along much better with the elves of the area.
  The Midgard dwarves (long ago immigrants from Ysgard) have their own settlements separate from the other dwarves and have a more relaxed society, although they are dedicated to their craft and can forge potent magical weapons without knowledge of spells.

  (Notes on Ye'Cind from Kalanyr)

  Ye'Cind was once a skilled elven wizard and master bard until his performance in front of agents of the Seldarine provoked Corellon Larethian to grant him divinity.
  Allies include Olidammara, Lydia, and the good powers of the Seldarine.

  (Notes on the Alliance of the Mare Mysticum from Kalanyr)

  Mare Mysticum

Proper Name: Mare Mysticum Alliance
Ruler: The Court of Winter Moons; Her Lunar Majesty Xin Hope, Queen of the Winter Moons (NG female elf Cle3/Sor10), and her consort, the illustrious Wae Sinde (actually the demigod Ye'Cind in disguise), and administered by her son, Vin Barros, Prince of Elvenkind (CG male elf Brd7)
Government: Hereditary feudal monarchy consisting of only elves, few half-elves, and many sylvan and fey races.
Capital: Coronel
Major Towns: Coronel (pop 3,000), Meadow (pop 8,000)
Provinces: The Kingdoms of the Marches (21 major fiefs governed by Marchwards), the Elven Forest (a protectorate enforced by ancient treats and many powerful sylvan races), the Faerie Court (a separate court within the Court of Winter Moons consisting solely of fey), the Temple of Sehanine (clerics under the semi-autonomous rule of Wae Sinde), and the thirteen remaining districts of the Elven Nation of Miranda (referred to as Mystics)
Resources: Foodstuffs, cloth, rare woods and spices, horses, gems I-IV, musical knowledge
Coinage: Coronel (pp), queen (gp), moon (sp), and song (cp)
Population: 850,000 - Fey 60% (half-fey elves 20%, thorns 13%, spriggans 11%, satyrs 10%, petals 10%, dryads 9%, grigs 8%, nixies 5%, pixies 3%, redcaps 2%, sirines 2%, nymphs 2%, shimmerlings (uncounted)), Half-elf 25%, Elf 20% (faerie 65%, gray 20%, high 15%, wild 5%), 3% Treant, 1% Halfling, 1% Human
Languages: Sylvan, Elven, Suloise (Celestial Imperium dialect)
Alignments: CG, CN, NG*
Religions: Elf Pantheon (mostly Seharine and Ye'Cind)
Allies: Celestial Imperium (trade), Gigantea (trade with the Titans and fey), Hyperborea (ties with the snow/ice elves who have migrated there).
Enemies: Fireland
History: See flavor text
Conflicts and Intrigues: I wrote this up for the 5th IR, that should be sufficient conflict and intrigue.

Sehanine is our mother, and her tears are what makes the the People greater than the lesser races -for in the tears our mother spilled upon our father's blood she gave us the gift of mystery, that we might cherish it and nurture it always. In ancient times there was a schism, uncreating the Elvendar and we sent those rebels of the unfaithful across the oceans and across the great wastelands to the south to exile. The True People remain near the spring of tears that our Mother created for us, in the ancient woods where magic springs from the trees as easily as sunlight springs from the east. Here we created our great cities of Coronel and Antheon, the meadows of Mistenveil and the tower of Deiren. We are not only the stewards of that great civilization we made, of Miranda (May she live Forever!), but of the true spirit of all who were once Elvendar.

Trust, in the face of the corrupt Elfaine of the east, is hard to maintain. Still we persist, hoping that some few of the profane ones might come over to the ways of the Elvendar and Sehanine. We spread her message through songs as old as the soil and great Ye'Cind, and dilligently record what secrets we discover in those songs. We seek to heal those still reeling from the wounds of our Father with our own tears, while protecting ourselves from their madness. We are the People. We are not monkeys and interlopers on this world, but the heirs to Oerth's most hidden nature. Those who mistake our inherent serenity for generosity do so at their own peril.

The Mare Mysticum Alliance

For ages the elven nation of the Miranda lived in relative isolation from the human and other demihuman powers that ruled to the east and west across the sea. Its only true contest of powers were with the giants of Fireland and ages ago the evil titans of Gigantea, but that changed with the coming of mankind to the south. With the establishment of the Eryptian refugees that came to call themselves the Empire of Lynn the elves found themselves in conflict, war had come for the first time to groves since the dark ones were cast down into the depths of Oerth.

Still, the Lynndites were primitive compared to the elves and more vulnerable to manipulation by ancient minds of the elven elders. The humans were seeded with heresies and embroiled into civil wars, sympathetic and promising humans were seduced by fair elven maidens for the good of the People. Eventually the Empire of Lynn was cut into three portions, the Empire, the heretical tribes of the Enllave, and the half-elven protectorate kingdoms of the Marches. Despite this fair success the Empire of Lynn remains an independent state and is the closest potential threat to Miranda, although currently relations are not hostile.

Physically the Elven Forest itself is the least forgiving of all geography around the Mare. Some of the treants of the Forest remember when the elves and their dark brothers the drow were one people, and when humanity was a mere myth used to frighten gullible elven children. Portions of the faerie court hold residence here deep in the recesses, and the ghosts of fey elven heroes lurk in the shadows to waylay the unannounced into the forest. The Elven Forest is what defines the Mare Mysticum region for what it is, a magical place. Even though few brave elves actually make residence in the forest, its presence is the entire reason for being for the elves to be in the area. Time itself seems to pass more slowly and sometimes less clearly within its borders, and elven and sylvan priestesses and seers come from all across the world to consult with the forest itself's strange intelligence. It is said that before the breaking with the outer planes that Corellon Larethian would while away hours in conversation with the rocks and trees of the Elven Forest. Some say that the legendary patience of the elves was learned in this place, and that in the center of the forest the most ancient of all elven holy sites - a temple dedicated to Sehanine who led the ancient elven people to Oerth - sits untouched by the sands of time.

The Kingdoms of the Marches spread to cover the lands between Gigantea, Lynn, the lost dwarven lands of the Landspire mountains that provide a buffer between the Marches and the lands of the Khanates and Celestial Imperium, and most of the land between the Elven homelands and the Elven Forest. Once the Marches were much smaller, and the Elven homelands much greater, but as time has passed the elves have retreated more and more as their number dwindled and the Marchward's subjects multiplied. The Marchwards are a hardy, industrious folk of mostly half-elven descent. Pledged eternally to their ancient task of guardianship, the Marchwards divide their lands according to celestial accordances garnered from the seerage of the elves. Few humans are allowed to immigrate to the Marches unless they pass a series of tests of magic and skill maintained to establish their loyalty to the elves, but those same tests guarantee that the rulers of the Marches are mighty and committed to their task indeed. Much of the land of the Marches is wide, fertile valleys left over from glaciation. Few occupy the lands, but ancient elven fortresses dot much of the countryside and are occupied by their now half-elven defenders and their fey allies. The overall governship of the Marches is covered by the Council of Y'Cind, whose traditional members include the Prince of Elvenkind, the high priest of Y'Cind, and an ambassador from the Faerie Court of the Elven Forest.

The Elven nation itself is empty. No, not entirely - but the cities of the elves lie mostly unoccupied and the storm wracked seas off the coast sometimes wash through the ages old magics that once protected the shores from the worst of the blizzards that wash over Gigantea. One of the first thing most notice about the place is that most of the residents are old, visibly old as few elves outside the Elven nation are ever seen. A few reckless and ill-tempered young elves pledged as honor guard stay here, and the occasional pilgrim seeking knowledge that might only be found in the capital Coronel's hallowed libraries come for moments. Elves in the ancient homelands live longer than they might live someplace further from the Elven forest and the magic invoked over the years in the Mysticum. The only ambassadors to the Elven nation is a single solitary building in Coronel hosting the delegation from the Celestial Imperium. There has never been an embassy for the Empire of Lynn, all such conversations having been between intermediaries such as the Marchward kings. Even though the Elven nations and the Mysticum alliance covers a huge amount of acreage it is quite thinly populated, being the home of mostly elves, their fey allies, ancient treants and awakened animals, ghosts, and their half-elven knight-protectors.

[/sblock]

KNIGHT OTU

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) olifran@gmx.de
PC: Half-fiend red dragon
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Cult of Ashardalon - these represent a few dragons, a sizeable force of half-dragons, a sizeable force of demons, a very large force of potent and lesser undead, and a very large force of servitors of all kinds.

- The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Ahlissa, Atirr, Bellport, Central Great Kingdom, Coastal Great Kingdom, Duntsey, Eastern Great Kingdom, Devenwood, Eastfair, Edgefield, Gull Cliffs, Kaport Bay, Lendore Coast, Lone Heath, North Province, Northeastern Great Kingdom, Northern Great Kingdom, Prymp, Rel Astra, Rel Deven, Southeastern Great Kingdom, Southern Great Kingdom, Southwestern Great Kingdom, Western Great Kingdom, Winetha) - these represent sizeable forces of fiends of all types, extremely large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, sizeable forces of constructs, large forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.
- Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor - this lawful evil knightly order represent a sizeable force of potent humans and demihumans.
- The Sea Barons (Asperdi Isle, Eastisle, Fairisle, Isle of Serpents, Oakenisle) - these represent large forces of humans, sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of servitude demihumans, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of abominations, and possibly other forces.
- Medegia - this realm, completely destroyed and depopulated during the Greyhawk wars, has been reoccupied. What peoples it represents is unclear, however.
- Allied Forest Realms (the Grandwood) - this represent sizeable forces of servitor humans, sizeable forces of servitor demihumans, small forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of unseelie

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

United Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa: 7,000,000 = 380 IC x0,75 = 285 IC
Northern Aerdi: 4,200,000 = 220 IC x0,95 = 209 IC
Rel Astra & Solnor: 720,000 = 40 IC x0,75 = 30 IC
Knight Protectors, the Order of Hextor: N/A

Allied Realms and Forest Realms:

Medegia: 670,000 = 34 IC x0,75 = 25,5 IC
The Sea Barons: 308,000 = 14 IC x0,75 = 10,5 IC
The Grandwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC x0,5 = 0,75 IC

TOTAL IC OF KNIGHT OTUS' POWER SO FAR: 590,75 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BROWN
Territories on map: On-map territories covering most of the eastern Flanaess.

PLAYER NOTES:

'The cult of Ashardalon started off with all manners of humanoids, mostly humans and elves, worshipping the Great Wyrm Ashardalon. Ashardalon was much of a force of nature, and his power was great. Yet, he was brought down by the druidess Dydd, wounding his heart beyond repair. The heart remained in what would once be called the Nightfang Spire, and became a nexus of negative energy, transforming many of the wyrm's followers to undead.
With the help of the heart and other magic, the vampire Gulthias worked on expanding the cult, and some say that at its height, it had a nearly unlimited number of basic human skeletons and zombies, and a great number of elite forces, from vampires over mummy monks to wight assassins. The fall of Nightfang Spire was devastating to the forces of the cult, but it retained several forces.
Ashardalon, meanwhile, sought to replace his heart, and found that a demon would make a suitable replacement. The great wyrm bound Ammet, a balor of considerable power, to act his heart. While with time, even this powerful replacement heart began to fail, Ashardalon inspired other dragons to attempt the same feat, becoming the so-called disciples of Ashardalon. Not devout worshippers, or even necessarily loyal, most would not serve under Ashardalon, even if they respect his power.'

'Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom: Once a great order in the Kingdom of Aerdi, they fell into decline. The order was traditionally split between follows of Heironeous the Valorous (lawful good) and Hextor the Warrior (lawful evil) Their goal was the preservation of the Great Kingdom.'

[/sblock]

MELKOR

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) kooligar@op.pl
PC:   Gallador the Undying King, Master of the Night Eternal (Emminent class Vampire, fallen Paladin 10th / Blackguard 10th / Necromancer 5th / Eldritch Knight 10th / Archmage 5th, CR 44, equivalent of strong Hero-Deity)
Other characters:   Lanfear Princess of The Dark Moon, Allator the Shadow Prince, Meliana Princess of The Veil, and Garthaur Prince of The Flesh
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Gallador's Concord (Court of the Eternal Night (Vampiric Feudal Nation), capital city Shavarash) - this represents Lanfear, Princess of The Dark Moon (daughter of Gallador), sizeable numbers of vampires, large servitor undead armies, and large independent undead armies.
- Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes - this represents Ivid (very powerful animus with an artifact known as the Fiend Seeing Throne), very large forces of fiendish servitors and allies, very large forces of undead servitors, large forces of abominations, small forces of human servitors, small forces of humanoid servitor races, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other very strange and unguessable forces.
- Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control (duergar Underdark nations, kuo-toa Underdark nations, troglodyte Underdark nations, other humanoid Underdark nations) - these represent very large forces of evil Underdark demihumans, very large forces of evil Underdark humanoids, and possibly other forces.
- The Sulhaut Mountains - these represent small forces of humanoids, small forces of (now) servitor demihumans (mostly dwarves), and small forces of strange abominations.
- Allied Deep Dragons and Shadow Dragons - these represent a small but extraordinarily potent force of dragons.
  - The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean - this represents large forces of sahuagin, large forces of Ixitch ... (how DO you spell that??), large forces of domesticated sharks,  large forces of undersea animals, large forces of undersea abominations, sizeable forces of undersea undead, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Galador's Concord: 2,000 Vampires, 15,000 Vampiric Spawn, 100,000 servitor Undead = 6 IC x 1,00 = 6 IC
Ivid and the City of Rauxes: 66,666 = 3 IC x1,00 = 3 IC
Underdark Nations under the Concord's Control: 300,000 Duergar, 400,000 Kuo-Toa, 4 million servitor Humanoids = 252 IC x 0,75 = 189 IC
The Sulhaut Mountains 980,000 = 40 IC x 0,95 = 38 IC 
Allied Deep Dragons and allied Shadow Dragons: (Counts as part of Concord)
The Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean: 2,000,000 = 90 x 0,95 = 85,5 IC

TOTAL IC OF MELKORS' POWER SO FAR: 321,5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLOOD RED
Territories on map: Small but potent on-map territory in the east. Large territories underneath the surface of Oerth in the Underdark.

PLAYER NOTES:

  (from Bugbear concerning Elder Vampires)

  Fledgeling 0-99 years
  Mature 100-199
  Old 200-299 Yrs
  Ancient 300-499 yrs
  Eminent 500-999 Years
  Patriarch 1000+ Yrs

  'Gallador`s Concord: Gallador The Undying King, Master of The Night Eternal is an ancient Vampire who was banished to the Underdark centuries ago . For ages ha has waged a war of conquest and deception, and now with the current dramatic events, his attention is brought back to the surface world!
Court of The Eternal Night: Vampire Children of Gallador, organized in feudal/dynastic system-power is usually based on proximity to Gallador, like generations in Vampire: The Masquaerade.

Origins of Gallador: This history may be found out through powerful divination magic, also may be known by Church of Pelor sages.
600 years ago, Gallador, a powerful Paladin devoted to Pelor, was a Great Champion of The Light, defending Keoland from the forces of evil. His valor and leadeship skills were unmatched, and bards all over the land were creating songs about heroic deeds of Gallador, Knight of The Sun. And minions of darkness felt nothing but dread upon hearing his name. Yet few noticed the flaws of Gallador, for he was a man of great pride, which was growing with each victory, and his wrath was terrible, though always righteous. He lead many sucessful campaigns against goblinoids, having no mercy for them, for he claimed they are capable only of wickedness and destruction.
One day Gallador learned that his entire family, including wife and young children, was murdered in an unexpected attack. He rushed to the High Temple of Pelor and confronted the Archpriest, demanding his loved ones to be resurrected, surely he deserved it as a Champion of The Faith! But Archpriest answered that the souls of Gallador`s family are with Pelor, their happiness is much greater than during their lifetime, they would not return! But Gallador loved his wife and children more than he loved Pelor, and he felt betrayed, for the first time in his life he felt forsaken by his God. Rage overtook him, and he slew the Archpriest, whose blood flew at the holy altar, desecrating it.
Then Pelor himself intefered, sending an Avatar to confront his Champion. But Gallador rejected his Master as a liar and hypocrite,claiming that Gods want only to enslave mortals, to use them in their games. They are allowing the world the suffer, while laughing at the mortal struggles. Pelor`s Avatar said nothing, looking only in sadness. Suddenly, there was more and more blood flowing from Archpriest`s body, and it turned into the river, that completely covered terrified and screaming Gallador. Then Pelor spoke:
"It was you who betrayed your God. Since you rejected my light, I curse you to an eternity in darkness, you shall never again walk in the light of the sun! You will have ages to reconsider your foolishness, and you will be forced to steal the life of others to feed the void inside you, pathetic existence of a parasite!"
So died Gallador the Paladin, and Gallador the Vampire Lord was born. Pursued by his former friends and allies, he escaped to the Underdark, swearing that he will one day revenge himself against false Gods and their pathetic followers. He has never been seen again in the outside world...'

  (updated information on the Empire of the Sahuagin, from Melkor)

   Emperor Sarkhor the 5th has been turned into a Vampire, alongside Royal Court. He allied himself with Lord Gallador, joining his Concord. The Priests of Sekolah are being purged without mercy, defenseless after losing contact with their God. Strange new machines are being created in the cities of the Ocean depths, and there are rumors of Undeath armies being raised.

[/sblock]

NAC MAC FEEGLE

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) estickgold@gmail.com
PC: Sephir, Human Psion (Telepath) 30th level, lawful neutral
Artifacts: Psicrown of the Crystal Mind (Psionic Artifact)

Powers:

- The Kabalim - these represent a small, but extremely potent group of psionic beings of varied races led by the Psionic Circle.

  Areas under the control of the Kabalim:

- The Iron League (Idee Coast, Idee Valley, Iron Gate, City of Irongate, Grayflood, Menowood, Onnwal, Pitchfield, Reiu Hills, Reiuwood, County of Sunndi, Hestmark Highlands, Dullstrand) - these represent large forces of demihumans, large forces of humans, and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The County of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly elves), large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, treants and sentient trees and plants, and sizeable forces of faerie
- The Principality of Ulek - this represents large forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and sizeable forces of faerie
- Allied Forest Realms (the Menowood, the Reiuwood) - these represent small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of treants, and sizeable forces of faerie.
  -  The Isle of the Phoenix - this mystical (and enormous) island half-way across the Solnor (apparently) represents large forces of oeridian humans, large forces of demihumans, large forces of druids and treants, large forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of sentient trees and plants, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces. 

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Kabalim: (unknown) = N/A
Dullstrand: 50,000 = 2,6 IC x0,75 = 1,95 IC
Idee Coast: 90,000 = 5 IC x0,75 = 3,75 IC
Idee Valley: 110,000 = 6 IC x0,95 = 5,7 IC
City of Irongate: 150,000 = 9 IC x1,00 = 9 IC
Iron Hills: 40,000 = 2 IC x1,00 = 2 IC
Grayflood: 0 = 0 IC 
Onnwal: 170,000 = 8 IC x1,00 = 8 IC
Hestmark Highlands: 40,000 = 1.6 IC x0,75 = 1,2 IC
Reiu Hills: (Counts as a part of Idee/Sunndi)
County of Sunndi: 250,000 = 12 IC x0,95 = 11,4 IC
The County of Ulek (all territories on-map) 670,000 = 34 IC x0,95 = 32,3 IC
The Duchy of Ulek (all territories on-map) 554,000 = 30 IC x0,75 = 22,5 IC
The Menowood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Rieuwood: (Counts as a part of Sunndi)
The Isle of the Phoenix: 3,600,000 = 200 IC x0,95 = 190 IC

TOTAL IC OF NAC MAC FEEGLES' POWER SO FAR: 287,8 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Nac Mac Feegles' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: GREYISH-BLUE
Territories on map: on-map areas in the southeast Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Kabalim are a group of vastly powerful psions based in what is now the Iron League. The Kabalim as an organization date back far further than that, however, and indeed the history of the revolt in Irongate is also part of the history of the Kabalim. Origins of the Kabalim are unknown, but they have been in the south of the Great Kingdom since its creation. It has been theorized that they were refugees from the Baklunish Empire or perhaps the Suel Imperium, but if records of their early home exist, then they are kept secret.
It was the Kabalim that fomented the rebellion of the Iron League against the Great Kingdom, and once this had been done they took steps to keep their investment secure. Every spy sent into the League disappeared mysteriously, every informer returned with false intelligence or turned traitor and spilled their information to the League. On the other side, League armies seemed to know exactly what the plans of their enemies were, and made good use of this information. Meanwhile, the Kabalim worked.
The Kabilim have one purpose, one goal, one ideal. They intend to attain the power of gods. The Kabalim long believed that none of the gods of Greyhawk truly ruled with justice or wisdom, condemning them as foolish and uninterested in humanity. The removal of Flanaess from the multiverse simply made them more sure of their cause. The races of Flanaess needed gods, and they intended to become them.
The Kabalim is led by a circle of eight psions of incredible power, who devote their time and energy only to their task of divine ascension. This circle is headed by a human man known as Sephir, a telepath of unimaginable skill, said to have been able to probe the minds of the gods themselves. It is unclear how long the current Circle of Eight has ruled, because their names are rarely known, and they live unnaturally long lives, but it is clear that Sephir has ruled for over three hundred years, and is said to be ageless. Beyond the Circle of Eight, the Kabalim control a hidden network of psionic agents hidden throughout the league, whose sole purpose is to defend the Kabalim's interests by keeping the League powerful.
It is important to note that the Kabalim are not evil. They do not seek power for the sake of oppression or personal gain, but because they believe that someone must take control of what they consider a world without leadership, and they see themselves as the right ones to do this.'

  ' The bowels of Irongate comprise many levels of a vast underground city that houses hundreds of citizens. Here, minor traffic with Mitrik in Veluna is maintained through a magical gateway.
Curious rumors say that Cobb Darg, Lord Mayor of Irongate, hides a secret related to his heritage.'

  'The Isle of the Phoenix: It existed in a series of RPGA modules as an island off the coast of Aquaria. This continent, created by Frank Mentzner of TSR, had an empire started by Oeridian seafarers (there might have been some Flan humans there, not sure) amid demihumans and humanoids. The empire colIasped, and was replaced with some city states, nations, and settlements. One of the kings played around with technology and I seem to remember a Druidic alliance there, as well as a powerful Lawful Good wizard/cleric on the Isle of the Phoenix.'

  [/sblock]

PAXUS ASCLEPIUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) joejay1066@yahoo.com
PC: The Wolf God, paragon greater barghest 18 hit dice, warshaper 5 / planar champion 5 / legendary dreadnought (several dozen levels)
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- The Bone March (including Spinecastle) - this represents sizeable forces of humanoids, sizeable forces of abominations, small forces of undead, sizeable forces of neutral and evil animals, and possibly other forces
- The Pomarj - this represents very large forces of giants, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, large forces of abominations, small forces of humans, and possibly other forces
- Evil Mountain Realms (most of the Corusk Mountains, Crystalmists, Griff Mountains, Hellfurnaces, Jotens, Raker Mountains, and the Blemu Hills) - these represent very large forces of giants of all kinds, very large forces of humanoids of all kinds, large forces of abominations, forces of undead, forces of humans, and possibly other forces)
- Allied Forest Realms (the Dreadwood, the Hraak Forest, the Phostwood, the Suss Forest) - these represent large forces of humanoids, large forces of evil animals, large forces of abominations, and sizeable forces of the unseelie
- The Troll Fens - these represent large forces of trolls, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of unseelie, and other unpleasantries

Notes on population (incomplete)

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Bone March: 920,000 = 45 IC x0,75 = 33,75 IC
The Pomarj: 3,300,000 = 170 IC x1,00 = 170 IC
The Corusk Mountains: 300,000 = 10 IC x0,75 = 7,5 IC
The Crystalmists: 1,800,000 = 80 IC x0,75 = 60 IC
The Griff Mountains: 500,000 = 20 IC x0,75 = 15 IC
The Hellfurnaces: 2,000,000 = 100 IC x0,95 = 95 IC 
The Jotens: 80,000 = 3 IC x0,95 = 2,85 IC 
The Raker Mountains: 750,000 = 37 IC x0,95 = 35,15 IC
The Blemu Hills (count as part of Bone March)
The Dreadwood: 50,000 = 1.5 IC x0,95 = 1,425 IC
Hraak Forest: 20,000 = 0.6 IC x1,00 = 0,6 IC
The Phostwood: 60,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
Spinecastle (counts as part of Bone March)
Suss Forest: 70,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Troll Fens: 14,000 = 0.3 IC x1,00 = 0,3 IC

TOTAL IC OF PAXUS ASCLEPIUS' POWER SO FAR: 425.375 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: YELLOW
Territories on map: Mountain ranges in the southwest, west, and northeast Flanaess. Small forest regions on-map.

PLAYER NOTES

'In game terms, the Wolf God is a paragon greater barghest of 18 hit dice, with five levels of warshaper, five of planar champion, and several dozen of legendary dreadnought. This is a purely combatant build, with only minimal and passive magical abilities.
For flavor text: The Wolf God is a terrible sight to behold: a 15-foot goblinoid form, most of its body masked in several hundred pounds of urdrukar full plate. The leering wolflike head that forms the helm is, in fact, identical to the true visage of its wearer, down to the blazing topaz eyes. His pride and joy, Grimcleaver, is a masterwork of vile metallurgy. The falchion, tall as two men, has been patternwelded from Baatorian greensteel, morghuth-iron, and adamantine, heated in fires made from the souls of fallen paladins, and quenched in the still-living bodies of kidnapped priests of Trithereon; the bounties placed by the Wolf God on live swanways indicates that he hopes to duplicate the honing of the Angelwing Razor.
The policies of the Wolf God are simple: order is the proper way of the world, and he is the proper director of that order. To this end, he has made common cause with those who are willing to stomach his means: a brutal tyranny which also includes a complicated caste system. To appease Iuz, he allows his clerical castes (primarily bureaucrats, but also numbering sorcerors, wizards, and those with natural magical powers) to worship the cambion demigod (incidentally providing him with a corp of divine casters to assist his armies); to the drow who dwell so unfortunately close to his heartlands, he has promised positions in the upper hierarchy.'

  [/sblock]

  RADIANT

  [sblock]

E-Mail (with permission)  radiant@gmx.tm
PC:  Sanakan, 58th First Claw of the Sikari.
Other characters:  Blackwing, Snowfox, Ratcatcher, Scarface, Darkness, Slayer
Artifacts: unknown yet

Powers:

  - CLAW (The Sikari, legendary defenders and protectors of the Celestial Imperium) - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demihumans.
  - The Celestial Imperium - this represents a vast (but currently in collapse) force of humans, possibly large forces of demihumans, possibly large forces of humanoids, large forces of animals and wondrous beings, small forces of servitor abominations, and possibly sizeable forces of faerie. 

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

  The Celestial Imperium:  19,800,000 = 999 IC x 0,25 = 249,75 IC
  The Claw Mercenary Company of the Sikari:  N/A

  TOTAL IC OF RADIANTS' POWER SO FAR:   249,75 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  unknown as of yet
Territories on map:   No on-map territories.  Enormous off-map territory to the west.

  PLAYER NOTES:

  'So many worries in this world.
  Ethergaunts eradicating your population?
  Hordes of Underdark denizes scouring your landscape?
  Pesky Paladins destroying your favoured undead?

  Do not despair good people of Greyhawk.
  The Sikari are now available.
  If it threatens you we lend you the best trained troops you could ever want.
  If your man are disheartned we will show them hope.
  If your enemy is invading your land we will protect your towns and citizens.
  If you're too broke we will cut you a deal!
  Our soulwarped warriors are one hundred percent loyal and reliable, can be transported instantly to any location the customer requires and are capable of performing any military duty you find yourself in need of.
  If you are interested in more information or would prefer to view a demonstration, our emissaries are on the way to YOUR capital right now to provide extensive and free council on any possible business arrangement.
Whatever you need, be it a small unit to garisson a city close to riot or a whole army to launch a major invasion, the CLAW mercenary company is your best choice.'

  (further information from Radiant)

  The throne room of the white palace.

  'They called it the chamber of light. Yet shadows moved through it as if they had a live of their own. And indeed they had. Occasionaly one would lengthen out and start to take more form before finally a black-gald human would step out of it.
Some of them had allrady gathered around the throne of white marble. Each and every one of the men and women was slim, almost gaunt. The most striking thing was their hair, contrasting their pale, almost white, skin. One had the deeped purple while another's was blood red.
One after the other had arrived and give has report. It had been the same every single time.
'It is done.'
Now they waited. Twenty-seven had gathered, with arrival of the twenty-eighth their treason would be complete.
Another shadow split open, revealing the last of their number. His electric-blue hair was bound to tight ponytail behind his back. Like everyone else in attendance he was closed neck to toe in leatherlike suit. The material was covered with armorlike plates of dark crystal and occoasinaly flashes of color shot through them like lightning, more often than not in the same color as the hair of the person wearing it.
The newcomer took his place in the half circle around the throne.
'It is done.'
Like those before him he wasn't adressing the person sitting on the throe itself. Instead his gaze fell on the woman beside it. Dressed like the rest of them she wore her ultra-violet hair short, ending above her shoulders. She met his eyes with her own, far too hard for a girl who looks no more than twenty. The newcomer's voice was challenging, he wasn't happy with what they had done. For an instant both of them had flashes of psionic power lighting up and in the end he bowed his head.
  She turned away from them, not able to face their accusing stares any more. The rules were absolute, her orders would never be questioned. But that also meant it was her and her fault alone that their honor was lost forever.
Even in the depth of their fall she had to admire the effiency of her followers. They call her Sanakan, a word that could be roughly translated as 'intruder' in the common language. Like every other person in this room she had given up her real name long ago.
She is the 58th first claw of the Sikari. And the first to break their ancient oath.
'You know what to do. Leave me now.'
With an almost apoligizing look she turns to figure sitting on the throne room.
- we are saving the imperium my lord. I hope you have no objections -
A knife of black crystal is sprouting from the old and regal lookin man's throat and dried blood has ruined his white robes.
- Yes, I asumed you would not. -

  The next day atop the roof of the tower of spirits, the highest building of the celestial city and personal refuge of the priest king

  The riots had finally calmed down.  Since the food had run out only the brutal oppresion of the populace by the city guard had kept any semblance of peace. That was the first thing the Claw had changed. Since yesterday every secret cache of supplies in the palace had been opened and for once the citizens did not have to go to bed hungry. Corn and bread stored to support the army during a siege would only last so long though.
The Sikari who went under the name of Sandheart finally reached the top of the stairs and saw his mistress at the edge of the roof. No doubt she was watching as the last fires from the riots where extuingished.
He stopped, not wanting to interupt her. For the first time in days her expression was serene and in his mind it was only fitting.
  Their honor might be gone now but the claw had ended the riots and made the effective fight against the fires possible. The claw had opened that last reserves of food and the claw had exterminated the desease ridden quarters the last night to preven the loss of the whole city to the plagues. They had murdered and killed so many for this but that was the only thing they knew how to do. And someone had to save the Imperium.
  Many called Intruder a traitor, none to her face of course, but Sandheart was still young. He remembered his life before the soulwarping and he understood that saving their home country and people had been more important than their honor. There had been no other way he tried to tell himself.
  The priest king had gone mad after the gods vanished. The bountiful harvests of the blessed farms had been a thing of the past after the divine priests of the Immaculate Order had lost most of it's powers. The White Order of Paladins had decayed and with it the power if the Celestial Legions. The whole country had been falling apart as the wealth and power build on godly favour had vanished overnight.
  Chaos and misery had been inevitable but it was even worse than that. Not used to any questions of their divine rulership the high order of priests had started to brutally suppress the populace after the first riots caused of hunger had started.
  The Legions, scarred witless by the loss of their ever present divine support had taken it as a chance to blow off their frustration and thousands had died then they entered the cities.
They had restored peace for a time but the situation just got worse as the Immaculate Order and the priest king himself did nothing to change the situation. Instead they closed themselves of and prayed for their gods of light to return, abasing themselves more and more.
  Over a year ago they had declared that human sacrifices would be the only thing that could bring the gods back. It had caused more riots and death but even so it happened.
  The Sikari had been there as they had been for five thousand years. Loyal servants of the Imperium and priest-king. Never speaking up, just doing their duty. They had killed the most prominent enemies of the government, made undesirables vanish and sometimes exterminated whole villages if someone suspected the threat of rebellion.
  Intruder had returned from her secret meetings with the priest-king and his council, allways silent and fullfilled their wishes without complaint or hesitation.
  Last month that had changed.
  The first talon, the gathering of the claw's leaders had assembled once again. Silent and serene as allways she had told them of the councils plans.
  'The divine ruler of the Celestial Imperium has spoken. The council of the Immaculate Priests agrees. So it is the will of the gods of light that it shall be done.'
  It had been the ritual beginning of each meeting in hundreds, maybe thousands of years.
  'The gods have not answered their prayers. The sacrifices have not been enough. Only one thing can explain this. The people of our holy country have become faithless and are living a life of sin. The many recent riots and protests are prove of that. The gods have to be appeased. For this reason there shall be a culling. Every third man, women and child shall be sacrificed to the gods, to cleanse our souls and bring back the favour of the gods.
Do not be concerned, we will take them from the towns and villages that mostly suffer from plague and hunger. In fact it will be a mercy. The Celestial Legions will fullfill this holy duty, your Sikari will only have to make sure that any possible organized resistance is crushed before it has a chance to develop.
One day our people will remember this even as a holy expression of our faith, the divine act that brought the gods of light back to us.'
  She had opened her violet eyes and met those of every claw in attendance.
  'This have been the exact words of our divine ruler.'
  Anger had flashed over her expression then and visible arcs of psionic energy flashed over the crystal shards that could form the trademark Sikari Soulwarp-Armor in seconds.
  'My brothers and sisters, for generations the Sikari have done their duty.
Traitors have been assasinated, whole armies have been destroyed in silence of no open war could be declared.
The enemies of our sacred home country have vanished in the night.
So it has been and so it will be again. Go out and kill the enemies of the Celestial Imperium.'
And what the first claw wished the Sikari made happen.

  Finally Sandheart decided that he should wait no longer. He walked through the small door and stood on the windshaken roof directly behind the first claw.
  'Sanakan, the city is ours. Bajou the last priest of the council was assasinated by Blackwing just an hour ago. All their loyal aids are either dead or imprisoned. The ones loyal to us have allready started implement our cover. At least for the time being any word that gets out of the White Palace will be considered the will of the Priest-King. Those who new about us have been silenced. We are now just the new honor guard of our divine ruler.
Even now Scarface's and Jade's talons are on their way to the Legion of Valor in the Kudai province. Right now they are the only one close enough to pose a threat to us. Like all others they are close to insurrection at the moment. Before the night has ended all their organized leadership will be dead. We estimate that the legion itself will stop being any kind of organized fighting force before the next evening and will be completly scattered by the end of the week. Even without our interference doubt that any of the other legions could pose a threat to us and if that changes they will meet a similar fate.
The merchant caste is holding on to our agreed bargain and does its best to make everything appear normal. The mages have been fast to understand the truth of our situation and I personaly made sure archmage Nuruda read your offer.
We've got them.'
  He watched her, as she turned around to face him. Intruder held a holy title. She was unquestioned and had served the order for over a hundred years. Sandheart would not dishonour her by acknowledging that he noticed her tears.
  It was a shok to even see this happening but he would handle it. Afterall he himself could only cope with the situation by not thinking about it. They Imperium had been crumbling, all estimations had predicted a total collapse within a year or two. But now they had destroyed it themself. No military organization worth mentioning remained, food was nearly nonexistant and nothing was left that could even resemble an economy. Their honor had held them back too long, they had eliminated the threat but their country was already dead. As usual the claw had worked in secret, the only thing preventing their neighbors from simply taking the land was the fact that nobidy knew of their condition. In fact the Imperium seemed even stronger or how could it otherwise have taken in an entire mercenary army. But this would not last long. They would find out the truth and descend on them like vultures.
  And that was if the country would not simply tear itself apart from hunger, sickness and rebellion long before that.
  The words tasted like bitter irony to him but he had no choice but to day them.
  'First claw, three days and three nights ago you asked and as allways the Sikari answered.
  The Celestial Imperium is yours.' '

  (further information from Radiant)

  The Claws:

  What exactly are the Claws?
  A Sikari (or Soulwarped/Claw, these names are used interchangibly) is basically a high level fighter/psionic. All their fancy soularmor, shadeknifes, etc, are nothing but fluff. In the end they just do what fighters and Psionics do. In a normal game the power to form your heavy armor out of the shards you carry would be very usefull but in this one it is just a special effect. The units don't gain any power from these things and the rules don't even consider what armor they war or if their cool looking weapon are special or not. So just don't think about it, the stuff is just for flavour.
They fight, they blast stuff with their psi and they do anoying things like turning invisible, fly and teleport. So as your opponents they suck. That's life.
Of course they have super secret origin and tons of strange habbits but I will use that in the flavour text. For anyone meeting them they are first and foremost some strange psi-fighters with nifty powers and no known alliance that are willing to work for anyone as long as you can agree on a price.

Appearance: If you think the Claws are a pain in the ... in combat try competing with one on a date.
They are basically humans but the mysterious process of soulwarping that gave them their powers (and which they never explain to outisdrs, only the fact that only 1 in 10 candidates survives the process) also drastically changes their appearance. They are all slim, almost gaunt, most are a bit taller than average.
They have a pale complexion and their skin is soft, smooth and unblemished. Apart from their specteculary colored hair (sky blue, box red, ultra violet and shimmering purple are all common) they have no body hair at all.
Their eyes are egg white, pastel pink or even completly black without iris.
They are almost always wearing their trademark Rixiss suits. These are made from a material that appears to be black leather on first glance but is actualy synthetic. These suits are covered with thin plates of black crystal that form a light armor. Then a Claw focuses her psyching energy into these plates they grow and fuse with each other to form a very impressive looking full body crital armor. Once charged the crystal glows brightly, most of the time with color of the wielders hair. In their normal condition these suits look finely crafted and more like a piece of art than armor. Then 'extended' they often appear more like crude masses of cristal that burn with the psychic power of the wielder. The form of the extended Rixiss suit gets more beautiful the more control the owner has over his powers.
The newest members of claw look like hulking brutes in this form while Intruder's body armor is finely detailed elegant and form fitting armor that would be a pride for any elf.

[/sblock]

RIKANDUR AZEBOL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Guldan@wp.pl

PC: Iuz the Old, Demigod, human half-fiend Cleric 26th / Assassin 20th

Notable NPC's:

Iuz's mother, Iggvilw the Epic Conjurer, she possesses Baba Yaga Hut.
Drelzna Darkblade, his seventeen years old Suel sister who is an Epic Soulblade.
Captain Ripp O'Hezrou, Elite Hezrou Demon, freshly promoted.
General Sindol, leader of the Black Death legion, Cambion Fighter renowned for his cool efficiency and emotionless calculating.
Artifacts:  Baba Yaga's Hut.

Powers:

- The Empire of Iuz (The Bandit Kingdoms, the Barrens, the Heartland of the Empire, the Horned Society, the Shield Lands, Stonehold, Tenh, the Rovers of the Barrens: the Barrens, the Bluff Hills: the Burneal Forest, the Fellreev Forest, and the Forlorn Forest) - these represent large forces of demons, very large forces of humanoids, very large forces of abominations, very large forces of undead, large forces of humans, very large forces of neutral and evil animals, very large forces of unseelie, sizeable forces of enslaved demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes), possible underwater allies in the Whyestil and Nyr Dyv, and possibly other forces.
- The Boneheart - This is a special cadre of clerics and mages who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty fanatical, their methods absolute.
- The Boneshadow - This is a special cadre of rogues and spies who work the will of Iuz, their loyalty also fanatical, and their methods also absolute.
- The Legion of Black Death - this represents a sizeable and very potent force of demons loyal to Iuz.
- The Black Unicorns - these abominations have either just arrived, or have been magically created ... either way, they exist courtesy of Iuz and his magic.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Heartland of the Empire of Iuz (partial territories)

2,900,000 = 160 IC x0,95 = 152 IC

The Empire of Iuz (other territories)

Bandit Kingdoms: 1,200,000 = 65 IC x0,95 = 61,75 IC
Horned Society: 1,000,000 = 57 IC x0,95 = 54,15 IC
Shield Lands: 60,000 = 3 IC x0,50 = 1,5 IC
Stonehold: 220,000 = 9 IC x0,75 = 6,75 IC
Tenh: 400,000 = 18 IC x0,75 = 13,5 IC
The Barrens: 120,000 = 4 IC x1,00 = 4 IC
The Bluff Hills: 10,000 = 0.3 IC x1,00 = 0,3 IC
The Fellreev Forest: 35,000 = 1 IC x0,50 = 0,5 IC
The Forlorn Forest 15,000 = 0.5 IC x0,75 = 0,375 IC
The Boneheart: N/A
The Boneshadow: N/A
The Legion of Black Death: N/A
The Black Unicorns: N/A

TOTAL IC OF RIKANDURS' POWER SO FAR: 294,825 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: BLUISH-GREY
Territories on map: Large areas of the north central Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

  Geographically characterized by lakes, forest, and grasslands, one would think this
place ideal if it wasn't dominated by an evil demi-god. Iuz, Lord of Pain, God of Evil
rules this region from the small kingdom that bears his name and he has subsequently
snatched up his neighbors -- the Horned Society, the Rovers of the Barrens, the Shield
Lands, and the Bandit Kingdoms. Lands further east and west were under his sway for a
short time, but the greedy half-demon has not been able to hold them. Two lands closer
to home, so to speak, that have not been under his sway bear mentioning. To the north
of the Land of Iuz is Blackmoor. Though seemingly little more than a desolate tundra
with few inhabitants, this Blackmoor is just the shadow of a larger, more important
Blackmoor on another world. The secrets of the other Blackmoor, including the City of
the Gods, arouse both curiosity and fear in the old demi-god. Lastly, nestled into the
Yatil Mountains is Perrenland. Whether the fierce-fighting Perrenlanders are too tough
for Iuz, or he holds back because Perrenland was once the capital of his mother's
empire (she is Iggwilv, the arch-witch), none but Iuz can say for certain.

The first to fall was the Horned Society, a land to the southeast of Iuz inhabited by
hobgoblins that had been ruled by devil-worshipping humans. To the northeast, the
nomadic Flan known as the Rovers of the Barrens also came into his domain. Quick to
follow were the Bandit Kingdoms, a chaotic land of shifting political alliances, south
of the Barrens. The last to fall were the Shield Lands, the northern reaches of Old
Ferrond. Iuz covets all of Old Ferrond, particularly Furyondy.

The Rovers of the Barrens, the men of Blackmoor, and the Perrenlanders (though the
latter are not so pure-blooded) are all Flannae. The Flannae are the oldest human race
native to the Flanaess, a people with deep bronze skin (though the Rovers are
copper-toned), round eyes, and dark wavy or curly hair. The men of the Shield Lands
and Bandit Kingdoms are Oerdians. The Oerdians are believed to have migrated to the
Flanaess from Kara-Tur centuries ago, but actually those early Oerdian tribes had been
expelled from the Celestial Imperium as undesirables (ironic, considering what a
lasting presence the Oerdians have had everywhere else on Oerik). The Land of Iuz is
populated mainly by orcs, goblins, and other humanoid monsters.

The Empire of Iuz is bordered to the north by the Barren Wastes that make up the coast
of the Icy Sea. To the east, beyond the Fellreev Forest are the Flan lands surrounding
the Thillonrian Peninsula. To the southeast, beyond the Nyr Dyv (Lake of Unknown
Depths) are the Urnst states that were once the frontier of the Great Kingdom. To the
south is Furyondy, one-time capital of Old Ferrond, and Iuz's fiercest enemies. To the
west is the Vesve Forest and the Yatil Mountains, where elves and men respectively
resist Iuz's forces. To the northwest, beyond the coniferous Burneal Forest, is the
Land of Black Ice (a magically frozen landbridge to the arctic, literally made of
black ice).

[/sblock]

SOLLIR

[sblock]

E-Mail:  (withheld until Sollir gives his permission)
PC:   Arch-Merchant Glu'boise, potent Mercane (Mercane Diviner 10th / Loremaster 10th / Epic Loremaster 15th, lawful neutral), Minister of Foreign Relations for the Combined Merchant's Guild, current (temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn.
Artifacts:  unknown yet

Powers:

  - The Empire of Lynn - this represents an extraordinarily large force of necropolitans (a special kind of undead) and possibly other forces. 

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

  The Empire of Lynn: 11,400,000 = 584 IC x 0,75 = 438 IC

TOTAL IC OF SOLLIRS' POWER SO FAR: 438 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:  UNKNOWN
Color desired by Sollir:  UNKNOWN
Territories on map:  No on-map territories.  Enormous off-map territory to the west, see (http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif)

PLAYER NOTES:

  I am here to assert that the peoples populating the land of Lynn are none other than Necropolitans (a brand of skeletons mantaining all their intelligence from their previous lives and can be of any alignment, stats can be found in Libris Mortis). Their society is similar to an ancient oriental one-with a twist-their power structure consists of a dynasty that spans nearly a dozen generations of their people turned to undead. It is common knowledge that the people of Lynn had made a pact with some extraplanar power in exchange for a brand of immortality, and what they got was the secret of transforming one into a Necropolitan. Since then they have preserved the most worthy of each generation, only transforming their people after they have given birth to a number of children and proven their mental maturity. As a price for their pact was the overall control of the nation, and this control has since been passed between a number of hands in various bargains, creating some confusion for the people of Lynn.
  The ancient Lynnians who made the bargain were not incompetent though, so there are certain restrictions on the authority that the current owner can exercise over the nation. The Lynnians have always adapted to their current owners while mantaining their integrity as a culture, and while used to having interlopers control their government they are not totally subserviant. The culture has recently been stabilized within the last passing owner, a devil, and is now in possession of an extraplanar organization known as the Combined Merchant's League. The Combined Merchant's League's interests span a number of planes, and they mainly deal in real estate, well, the buying and selling of nations all across the multiverse. They buy up a piece of land they think they can sell for a better price-the actual means of bargaining can vary, they deal with gold and gems but also spells, services, magic items, artifacts, creatures, souls, demiplanes, or simple favors like hiring adventurers or using their enforces to eliminate an age-old enemy of their seller.

My PC, Arch-Merchant Glu'boise is a particularly potent Mercane (LN Mercane Diviner 10/Loremaster 10/Epic Loremaster 15) who is a Minister of Foreign Relations for the guild and also the current (though temporary) owner of the Empire of Lynn. His job is to cultivate relations with Lynn's neighbors as well as to do his best to improve the overall worth of Lynn for the inevitable time that the ownership of the nation changes hands. He is caught in the Industrial Revolution and due to the planar sealing, has a limited amount of resources he can access from the Combined Merchant's League. He considers this situation a challenge that he can use to his advantage by proving his worth more to his Guild, possibly gaining another promotion up its ranks. However, he does have sympathy for the plight of the Empire of Lynn, but however far this sympathy will extend is unknown to even himself at this time. He likes to make personal overtures of diplomacy, although he thinks himself much more charismatic than he actually is...picture a used car salesman One of his defining traits is the ten magical rings he wears, one on each finger (he has taken the Additional Magic Item slot feat eight times), the rings a symbol of the power he has in and the power of the Combined Merchant's Guild.

I would like to claim an extra Epic PL if allowed, this would be for his bodyguard/retainer, a devil-spawned Infernal known as Galathia.

Picture of an average Mercane below, for a more detailed description, see the ELH or the Manual of the Planes. The alignment of my faction would be Lawful Neutral and it would have the Undead trait.

  [/sblock]

THOMAS HOBBES

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) ternashandrik@yahoo.com
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Aliador - this extremely secret and ancient nation under the Griff Mountains (and thus, directly under Paxus' holdings) represents large forces of extraordinarily potent elves, large forces of extraordinarily potent wondrous beings, sizeable forces of extraordinarily potent good elven undead, large forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.
- Celene - this represents large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, and possibly other allies
- The Lendore Isles - these represent large forces of elves, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, sizeable forces of celestials from Arborea, Elysium and other upper planes, sizeable numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, small forces of good undead, possible underwater allies around the Isles, and possibly other allies.
- The Knights of Luna - this knightly order is elvish, based out of Celene, and represents a sizeable force of elves and elven allies.
- The People of the Testing - this represents a sizeable force of very potent elves.
- The Theocracy of the Pale - this represents a militant lawful neutral church and it's followers (Pholtus is their diety), large forces of humans, and possible small forces of allies of every type.
- The Yeomanry - this represents large forces of humans, small forces of demihumans, and possibly other allies.
- The Church of Tritherion - (need a description)
- The Silver Coins - these are the Good counterparts to the Circle of Eight. These represent a cabal of powerful good wizards, and large forces of allies, servants, and constructs of every kind devoted to them.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Aliador: 2,400,000 = 140 IC x1,00 = 140 IC
Celene: 280,000 = 14 IC x1,00 = 14 IC
Lendore Isles: 80,000 = 4 IC x0,75 = 3 IC
The Knights of Luna: N/A
The People of the Testing: N/A
The Theocracy of the Pale: 700,000 = 35 IC x0,75 = 26,25 IC
The Yeomanry: 610,000 = 34 IC x0,95 = 32,3 IC
The Church of Tritherion: N/A
The Silver Coins: N/A

TOTAL IC OF THOMAS' POWER SO FAR: 215,55 IC

+(unknown)

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Thomas' power has the Infiltrator Trait.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:: WATERY BLUE
Territories on map: powers in the southwest and northeast Flanaess. The Lendore Isles (just off-map to the east, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif )

PLAYER NOTES:

'There seems to be no one person that will leap out as an uber-PC, except for perhaps the Bard/Evangelist who will be the current leader of the Church. And he will be pretty uber, but not in the Smiting way, like the wolf-god or Iuz. Very, very, very inspirational and diplomatic, perhaps. (Convert! Convert! Convert!) In any case, I have little to no idea how to use the epic rules, I'll not do anything further stats-wise unless someone points out something really appropriate (although he will pick up Legendary Commander and Epic Leadership, for the obvious reasons). Other important PCs will be Queen Yolande of Celene, and maybe the Freeholder of Yeomanry. Not big stats-wise, I expect, but worth noting as a roleplaying thing.'

'Concerning Aliador, refer to the High History of the Flanaess URL and the History of the Elves URL. Aliador is a powerful nation!'

'The People of the Testing: A group of Elven mystics from throughout the Flanaess, these elves have passed under the Moonarch of Sehanine. The Moonarch appears in different places when Oerth's lesser moon, Celene, is full. So far, the Moonarch has only appeared in random locations in Northern Celene. They seem to have gained rare knowledge and magic. The most well known member is Elraniel Tesmarien (CG, male elf, Wiz 13.) They also have a presence in Sunndi.'

'Knights of Luna: This is an order in Celene, led by Melf, Prince Brightflame of Celene (NG, male elf, Wizard 14/Ftr 4) They strongly support the fight to restore Ulek's orders, oppose Iuz, and have a good working relationship with the Knights of the Hart.'

'The Silver Coins: Often identified by a silver coin with arcane symbols, this organization was founded by the Archmage Tenser to be a good aligned counterpart to the Circle of Eight ? with which it maintains contact and a friendly rivalry. Like the Circle of Eight, the Silver Coins have a good intelligence network supplemented by magic. Their primary goal is to oppose Iuz and other evil organizations, while promoting goodness.'

[/sblock]

  UVENELEI

  [sblock]

  Email:  thegoodbar@gmail.com
  PC:  Tempest, epic level human male Paragon Barbarian/Frenzied Berserker / Legendary Dreadnought, chaotic evil
  Other Characters:  First Wife (Kuuma), epic level Succubus Sorceress, CE
  Artifacts:  none yet

  Powers:

  -  The Tharquish Empire - this represents very large forces of humans, very large forces of humanoids, large forces of abominations, large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.

  - The Warfathers - this represents a large and extremely potent force of resurrected Ancients of the Tharquish Empire lands:  Tribal warriors of the barbarian peoples of long ago.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

  The Tharquish Empire: 10,400,000 = 590 IC x 0,75 IC 
  The Warfathers: N/A = N/A

TOTAL IC OF UVENELEIS' POWER SO FAR: 442,5 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy:   Unknown
Color on map desired by Uvenelei:   Bright Red
Territories on map: No on-map territories.  Large off-map territories to the far west-southwest: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  PLAYER NOTES:

  The Tharquish Empire. Once a vast nation of seafarers, the Empire was one of the greatest powers in the region. In military power, they were peerless, particularly their renowned fleets. They were among the richest of nations, controlling or influencing the majority of trade up and down the Oceanum Titanicum and the Gulf of Ishtar. Their capital, Tharquin, was (in their own opinion, and in that of several of their neighbors), was a shimmering beacon of culture and learning, the glorious pinnacle of civilization. The citizens of the Empire, mostly human and demihuman, lived in peace, under the wise and benevolent rule of Emperor Algish XXVI. The savage tribes that occupied many areas throughout the Empire were subjected long ago, and now represented objects of pity rather than fear.
  That was one month ago. Now, Tharquin burns, the victim of savage rape and pillage. The emperor?s corpse has been torn to pieces by wild dogs and crows, his bloodline erased, and the noble houses scattered. The greatness of the Empire, and quite a few of her subjects, lie broken at the feet of one man, a barbarian chief of chiefs who calls himself the Tempest of Hell.
  Soon after the gods abandoned mortals, the stability of the Empire weakened. When the gods became silent, fear spread throughout the people of the nation, while the emperor did his best to hold everyone together. At the same time, however, the barbarian chief Tempest, seeing his chance, unified the tribes of the nearby islands. With a force of unified barbarians, the likes of which hadn?t been seen for centuries, he struck, crippling the infrastructure of the Empire with brutal raids. Along with his army, however, he brought a new hope for the survivors, for with him rode the ancestors of the tribes, ancient protectors here to take the place of the gods. He offered the citizens of the Empire a simple choice: resist, and die, or join the barbarians, and conquer the world. Many joined his forces, in seek of power, glory, or spiritual guidance from the one man whom the resurrected ancestors obeyed.
  The forces of Tempest now consist of millions of barbarians and former citizens of the Empire. There is only one law: strength is king. The entirety of the remnants of the Empire belong to Tempest, and to his loyal warriors he gives the spoils of war as he deems worthy. The Imperial Navy is now the largest pirate fleet ever seen in the region. Having conquered the Tharquish Empire, Tempest now mobilizes his forces, preparing for total war against any who oppose him.
  The Tempest of Hell: A gargantuan hulk of a man, Tempest was destined for greatness. His body is infused with the spirits of his ancestors, making him capable of ungodly feats of strength and endurance. In combat, his mind dissolves, and he becomes Death incarnate, devastating any creature he encounters. He carries an arsenal of magical armaments, and his whole body is covered with impenetrable armor and stolen jewelry. He is also a very forceful personality, and thousands upon thousands of warriors have sworn to die in his name. Tempest maintains a large harem of wives, all of whom are phenomenally powerful in their own right, for he calls no woman wife who cannot survive for thirty seconds in personal combat with him. Those that survive longer than that are returned to life and granted the honor of bearing his children.

  First Wife: The creature who Tempest calls First among his wives, while she appears as a savage warrior, is actually a demoness of great magical power. She bears the honor of being the only one of Tempest?s wives that he hasn?t killed in a duel.

  [/sblock]

VENUS

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) mabisschops@hotmail.com
PC:   Ogrim Scarseer; Orcish Epic Wizard, King of Orcreich, the Ruler of the Khanate and the Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Order
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Orcreich - this represents a vast force of culturally advanced civilized orcs, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, small forces of constructs, large forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces
- Lower Khanate - this represents large forces of humans under orcish rule, small forces of abominations, small forces of wondrous beings, small forces of neutral and evil animals, small forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces 
- Upper Khanate - this represents very large forces of humans allied with the orcs, sizeable forces of abominations, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, small forces of constructs,  large forces of neutral and evil animals, sizeable forces of unseelie, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Orcreich: 7,100,000 = 350 IC x 0,75 = 262,5 IC 
Lower Khanate: 2,000,000 = 80 IC x0,95 = 76 IC
Upper Khanate: 4,200,000 = 190 IC x 0,75 = 142,5 IC

TOTAL IC OF VENUS' POWER SO FAR: 481 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: INDIGO
Color on map desired by Venus: UNKNOWN
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map territories to the far west: see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'There is a refence to two nations west of the Baklunish lands. Komal is on the other side of the gulf that has the Sultanate of Zeif. There is also a reference to another land, Mur, where the ancestors of the Tiger Nomads and the Wolf Nomads came from a few centuries after the Invoked Devastation.'

  'History of Orcreich & Khanate

The lands of Orcreich are barren and desolated at first sight. Rocks, sand and little green give these lands a sad and dead impression, which if far from the truth. In these lands the Orc King rules supreme over his loyal and ever increasing servants. Many years ago, the smaller tribes of orcs in Orcreich joined forces to repel the growing pressure from their neighbour lands, being the Khanate empire in the west and the Celestial Imperium from the south. Under the banner of Gro'til Burnblade the once nomadic tribes grouped together and settled down in huge encampments, which became cities, which became bastions of orcs, and a lot of them. The what once seemed to be the everlasting wars between the tribes themselves had settled, and made place for a mutual enemy. Gro'til Burnblade became the first Orc King in the history of the Orcs, and in this time-period known as 'the Age of the First' birth was given to the Khanate Wars.
It wasn't for long that the orcs kept their quiet. Organised and well defended, Orcs started to attack the lands of the Khanate, the lands where Magic waved the sceptre over the mostly human people. With mostly brute force and shamanic magic, the orcs reaped havoc over the simple human towns and cities in Lower Khanate, the lands of the 'lesser' humans. The further the orcs came, the more the resistance grew. Mages from Upper Khanate came to defend the lands of their lesser kin, and years of slaughter were upon the humans and the orcs.

The Council caves in.

With the passing of many years, the humans of Lower Khanate got it harder and harder. The waves of orcs never seemed to end, for every orc slain another two would arise. It wasn't long for the cities of Lower Khanate to be evacuated. The Orcs, instead of doing what was in their nature, didn't raid the cities, yet took control over them. The Orcreich Emperium was growing with every loss that the Khanate suffered, and this news was not something the Council of the Khanate was pleased to receive. Fearing the orcs more than ever before, the Council decided their lives were more worth than their honor, and they struck a deal with the Orcreich; no longer would the humans be the enemies of the orcs, yet rather their allies.
From that day on, the orcs spared the humans, and the humans helped the orcs. The Orcish Arcane Order arose fairly quickly, as human mages of great power begun their training of orcish apprentices. The combination of the Arcane Wizards, the Shamanistic Clerics and Druids, and the brute force of the military made the orcs feared to all who knew them, and those who didn't would soon learn their mistake of lacking intel.

The King has died, Long Live the King!

With the Orc King ruling over both The Khanate and Orcreich, the selection process was no longer 'the strongest orc leads' as was the case before. The human Council advised the King on who should become his heir to the throne, and many King listened to this wise advise. King after King sat and died on the throne, with the Council gaining more and more influence on who would be seated on the throne. No longer was the king just a warrior supreme, but his skill in Magic was of great importance as well. In the Age of the Fifteenth the Council first advised for a full Arcanist to become the next heir to the throne.
With that advise, the sixteenth Age is under the lead of Ogrim Scarseer, the current King of Orcreich.

  Current Situation

Faction Leader & PC: Ogrim Scarseer; Orcish Epic Wizard (King of Orcreich, the Ruler of the Khanate and the Supreme of the Orcish Arcane Order)
The Khanate Council: Group of 9 Human Wizards from the Khanate, who function as the primary guidance council for the King. Their influence on the King is significant.
The Orcreich Military: The Orc King has full command over the Orcreich Military, but he gives his Head of Three the right to command this army when he is unable to give orders, and calls upon the council of these Head of Three for guidance. The Three are warriors of high skill, and would probably have ruled the Orcreich if it was the old days.'

[/sblock]

WILLIAM

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) williamwronald@aol.com
PC: Al'Akbar, Demigod of the Baklunish, lawful good
Hero dieties: Azor'alq, Daoud.
Artifacts:  unknown

Powers:

- Malkuvah Baklunim, the Baklunish Empire, representing all the nations and areas below:

- The Baklunish Nations, Peoples, and Regions (Ekbir, Ket, the Plains of the Paynims, Tusmit, Ull, Zeif: the Bakhoury Coast, the Dry Steppes: the Araphad Islands, the Janasib Islands, the Qayah-Bureis Islands: Lake Udrukankar: the Ullsprue Mountains, the Banner Hills, the Tusman Hills, the Yecha Hills: Bramblewood Forest, Udgru Forest: the (ruined) ancient city of Tovag Barague and it's Standing Stones along Lake Udrukankar: the Mouquollad Consortium) - these together represent very large forces of humans, large forces of demihumans of all types, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, small forces of treants, small forces of faerie, undersea allies in large force from the Drawmij Ocean, and very likely other forces.
- the Isles of Azor'alq (resting ground of the legendary first dynasty of the Baklunish Empire) - these represent sizeable forces of dragons, large forces of wondrous beings, large forces of good and neutral animals, possibly small human forces, and possibly large celestial forces
- The Barrier Peaks - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, very small forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Ekbir: 4,000,000 = 220 IC x0,95 = 209 IC 
Ket: 525,000 = 28 IC x0,75 = 21 IC 
Plains of the Paynims: 1,000,000 = 40 IC x0,75 = 30 IC
Tusmit: 600,000 = 30 IC x0,95 = 28,5 IC
Ull: 550,000 = 24 IC x0,75 = 18 IC 
Zeif: 3,400,000 = 180 IC x0,95 = 171 IC 
The Bakhoury Coast: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Dry Steppes: 60,000 = 2 IC x0,75 = 1,5 IC
The Araphad Islands: 15,000 = 0.4 IC x0,50 = 0,2 IC
The Isles of Azzor'alq: 5,000 = 0.2 IC x0,75 = 0,15 IC
The Janasib Islands: 20,000 = 1 IC x0,50 = 0,5 IC
The Qayah-Bureis Islands: 10,000 = 0.3 IC x0,50 = 0,15 IC
The Ullsprue Mountains: 30,000 = 1 IC x0,75 = 0,75 IC
The Banner Hills: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,75 = 1,5 IC
The Tusman Hills: 46,000 = 1,4 IC x0,95 = 1,33 IC
The Yecha Hills: 6,000 = 0.2 IC x0,75 = 0,15 IC
Bramblewood Forest: 40,000 = 1,5 IC x0,75 = 1,125 IC
Udgru Forest: 30,000 = 1 IC x0,75 = 0,75 IC
Tovag Baragu: 2,100,000 = 110 IC x0,75 = 82,5 IC 
The Mouquollad Consortium: N/A
The Barrier Peaks: 50,000 = 3 IC x 0,75 = 2,25 IC 

TOTAL IC OF WILLIAMS' POWER SO FAR: 574,255 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH-ORANGE
Territories on map: Some on-map territories in the north. Most of the west and northwest territory on the map, stretching offmap to the west and northwest, including islands in the Drawmij Ocean, see http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

PLAYER NOTES:

'As I ran my choice of a PC past Serpenteye, let me introduce him to you. As I read up on the Baklunish, their history, and their culture, I realized that there was someone who could bring unity to them. Someone who helped them greatly in the days of the Invoked Devastation, devoted himself to his people and the Baklunish gods, founded cities, and was honored by all his people. I claim the demigod Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness, lawful good demigod of guardianship, faithfulness, dignity, and duty. His domains are Good, Healing, Law, and Protection. His weapon is the falchion.'

'The Island of Azor'alq: Golden, faerie, pseudo-, silver, and mist dragons are all appropriate residents. Rocs, giant eagles, and a phoenix or two may also be included. These live in relative harmony, foraging outward for fish, whales, or even for food on the mainland. All are concerned that no rumor of the Pinnacles reach the outside world, and will either strand or kill intruders (depending on alignment and circumstances) if they possibly can. Treasures to be found include not only the precious things gathered by the intelligent inhabitants but also certain orchids and birds-of-paradise. Some of the latter have been bred by the longer-lived dragons and are regarded as personal property. The guardians and treasures of the interior should be powerful (possibly undead), and the exterior inhabitants do not wish them to be disturbed. The isle may have human inhabitants.'

'Mouquollad Consortium: The great Baklunish merchant houses belong to this group, and have offices in many cities throughout the Flanaess. Members include clerics of Mouquol, god of commerce, wizards, warriors and rogues.'

[/sblock]

XAEL

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) Xael_Xorlarrin@hotmail.com
PC: Mordenkainen the Magnificent, Wizard 27th Level, neutral
Artifacts: The Silver Key of Portals, The Cup of Al'Akbar, the Talisman of Al'Akbar

Powers:

  The Astral Demi-Plane - this represents a very large forces of elves/animals/wondrous beings/faerie living within an almost inassailable haven:  an elven created paradise of lush greenery, sparkling waters, and bright skies.
  - Calrune - this centaur nation (capital Arlune) occupies the entire coastal region of the Vesve where it borders the Whyestil Sea, and represents sizeable forces of centaurs, small forces of demihumans, small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie.
- Chauntosbergen - this dwarven city holds the Clatspurs around, and represents large forces of dwarves, small forces of gnomes, and sizeable forces of wondrous beings.
- Delrune - this elven nation (capital Delpheel) occupies the northern two-thirds of the Vesve, has numerous cities and towns, and represents large elven forces, large forces of neutral and good animals, sizeable forces of wondrous beings, large forces of treants, large forces of sentient trees and plants, and large forces of faerie.
- Highfolk - this represents large forces of high elves, small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, and possibly other forces
- Perrenland - this represents sizeable numbers of flannae humans and small forces of demihumans
- Valley of the Mage - this represents a powerful wizard, sizeable forces of non-evil drow, small but potent forces of constructs, and possibly other forces.
- The Lands of the Tiger Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of baklunish humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Lands of the Wolf Nomads - these represent sizeable forces of oeridian humans and sizeable forces of animals and wondrous beings.
- The Yatil Mountains - these represent small forces of humans, small forces of good and neutral animals, large forces of wondrous beings, and other forces of an unknown an exotic nature.
- The Sepia Uplands - these represent sizeable forces of demihumans (mostly dwarves and gnomes) and small forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings.
- The Burneal Forest - this subarctic forest represents small forces of good humans and demihumans, large forces of neutral animals, small forces of good animals, small forces of wondrous beings, and small forces of faerie. Large evil forces of many kinds inhabit this forest, in opposition to Xael's allies here.
- The Vesve Forest - this represents large forces of elves and other demihumans, large forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings, large numbers of treants and sentient trees and plants, large forces of faerie, and sizeable forces of humans.
- Morkenkainen and the Circle of Eight - these represent 9 very powerful wizards (alignment and plans unknown) and their small but extremely potent allies of every kind and nature.
- The Knights of the Hart - this knightly order is based out of the Vesve, and represents sizeable forces of humans, and sizeable forces of demihumans.
- The Obsidian Citadel - this is the home fortress of Mordenkainen, and represents sizeable forces of an unknown but potent nature.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

The Astral Demiplane: 2,000,000: 100 IC x1,00 = 100 IC
Calrune: 25,000 centaur, 8,000 demihuman, 3,000 human, 1,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Chauntosbergen: 560,000 dwarves, 130,000 gnomes (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Delrune: 750,000 elves, 10,000 faerie (counted as part of the Vesve Forest, no IC)
Highfolk: 100,000 = 5,5 IC x0,95 = 5,225 IC 
Perrenland: 1,000,000 = 50 IC x0,75 = 37,5 IC 
The Valley of the Mage: 25,000 = 1.2 IC x1,00 = 1,2 IC
The Tiger Nomads: 200,000 = 7 IC x0,75 = 5,25 IC
The Wolf Nomads: 240,000 = 8 IC x0,50 = 4 IC
The Yatil Mountains: 450,000 = 20 IC x0,95 = 19 IC
The Sepia Uplands: 50,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Burneal Forest: 80,000 = 2 IC x0,95 = 1,9 IC
The Vesve Forest: 1,200,000 + (Calrune, Chauntosbergen, Delrune: 37,000, 690,000, 760,000) = 110 IC x0,75 = 82,5 IC
The Circle of Eight: = N/A
The Knights of the Hart: N/A
The Obsidian Citadel: 20,000 = 1 IC x1,00 = 1 IC

TOTAL IC OF XAELS' POWER SO FAR: 259,475 IC

  SPECIAL NOTE:  Xaels' power already has amassed 10 PL in the Magical Arms Race, before the start of Turn 1.

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: DARK GREEN
Territories on map: powers in the northwest Flanaess

PLAYER NOTES:

'The Circle of Eight: Led by Mordenkainen (Neutral, Human male, Wizard), this organization has fought such evils as Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood, even while pursuing its own agendas. Other members include Bigby (Neutral, Human male, 19th level wizard), Otto (Neutral, W15/Cleric of Boccob 3rd), Jallazi Sallavarian (NG, Human female, W15), Dwamij (N, human male, W 18), Nystul (N, Male Human, W 17, Warnes Starcoat (N, Male Wizard, Level 20), Alhamazad the Wise (LN, male Human, W 19), and Theodan Eriason (CN, male elf, W 17.) Mordenkainen is still on friendly terms with Tenser (LG, male human, Wizard 21) who left the Circle of Eight to found his own organization dedicated to fighting Iuz and other evils. The Circle of Eight is known to have a good intelligence network, aided by magical means. Tenser has a similar network.'

'Knights of the Hart: This order is further broken down into the Knights of Furyondy, the Knights of Veluna, and the knights of the High Forest. They have vowed to oppose Iuz.'

'The Obsidian Fortress is the home of Mordenkainen the Magnificent, and is located somewhere in the Yatil Mountains. Needless to say, it is immensely well protected by magic, and probably boasts a sizeable army all of it's own. As Mordenkainen's command center, it is filled with people dedicated to infiltration, intelligence, divination, and otherwise carrying out the will of Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight.'

[/sblock]

ZELDA THEMELIN (AND AIRWHALE) 
(Zelda and Airwhale are working together, running a single power)

[sblock]

E-Mail (with permission) zelda@dlc.fi
PC: unknown
Artifacts: unknown

Powers:

- Friendly ports on Oerth - these are spelljamming ports outside some of the major cities on Oerth, and serve as major centers of commerce with the rest of Oerth, along with providing planetside havens and reststops for the spelljamming races.
- Kule (Celene, the Handmaiden), Oerth's nearest moon (claimed if it has an atmosphere) (under survellance if it doesn't have an atmosphere)
- The town of Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon - this represents a small force of humans/demihumans and a spelljammer port.
- Numerous asteroids in the Grinder, including the whole of Ceres the largest asteroid - these represent very large forces of all the spelljamming races, and many spelljamming ports.
- Friendly relations with Edill (Edill is not claimed - Edill represents INCREDIBLE forces of good dragons, and possibly other forces)
- The World of Ginsel - this represent the heart of the Triple Alliance, very large forces of humans, sizeable forces of demihumans, possible very large forces of mercenary gith, possible underwater forces, possibly other forces, and large numbers of spelljamming ports.
- The World of Greela - this represents Cenbreadine the Elven Ship Growing Shipyard, large forces of elves, small forces of humans, and small forces of neutral and good giants
- The Disk World of Spectre - this cold world represents large dwarven forces mining magical metals, small forces of humans, and small forces of tinker gnomes from Krynnspace who maintain a Giant Hampster ranch.

POPULATIONS, IC VALUES AND DEGREES OF CONTROL OVER TERRITORIES:

Allies in the Port Cities on Oerth: 600 = 0.03 IC x1,00 
Kule (Celene), Oerth's nearer moon (under surveillance) 0 = 0 IC 
Triumph on Raenei (Luna), Oerth's farther moon: 6,000 = 0.2 IC x1,00 
The Asteroids, including Ceres, in the Grinder: 340,000 = 18 IC x0,75 = 13,5 IC 
The World of Ginsel: 5,000,000 = 250 IC x0,95 = 237,5 IC
The World of Greela: 400,500 = 20 IC x0,95 = 19 IC
The Disk World of Spectre: 320,000 = 16 IC x0,75 = 12 IC

TOTAL IC OF ZELDAS'/AIRWHALES' POWER SO FAR: 282,23 IC

Color on map according to Guilt Puppy: TANNISH
Territories on map: No on-map territories. Off-map, up in Wildspace

PLAYER NOTES:

'Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elven Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

[/sblock]

  - - -

  UNCLAIMED AREAS:  IC VALUES:

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg


  RATIK (description)

  [sblock] 

  Ratik represents a sizeable force of rangers and good and neutral aligned humans, small forces of demihumans, sizeable forces of good and neutral animals and wondrous beings (especially swanmay), sizeable forces of faerie, and possibly other forces.

  [/sblock]

  OLD FAITH (description)

  [sblock]

  Old Faith is a druidical organization, and represents a sizeable force of druids devoted to Beory, large forces of assorted land and sea beings at their command, large forces of land and sea abomination servitors, and sizeable forces of faerie and unseelie.

  [/sblock]

  OLD LORE (description)

  [sblock]

This group of bards, associated with the Old Faith, is known for its skills in fighting and stealth. Unlike many other bards, they cast druidic spells. They are mostly Flan of noble birth.

  [/sblock]

  -

  -

  -

  UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (NON-FLANAESS)

  Continent of Oerik:

Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC
Ishtarland: 8,790,000 = 500 IC  
The Nation of Komal: 3,500,000 = 180 IC
The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC
The Tarquish Dominions: 6,390,000 = 310 IC

  UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (IN THE FLANAESS)

Interior Amedio Jungle:  540,000 = 14 IC
City Of Garrel Enkdal: 40,000 = 2 IC
Ratik:  280,000 = 12 IC
Sable Forest: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
Spikey Forest: 12,000 = 0.4 IC
Old Faith:  N/A  (possible addition to PL)
Old Lore:  N/A (possible addition to PL)

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg

  -

  -

  -

  GREYSPACE POWERS (as set forth by Airwhale and Zelda, including their claims)

  Note:  There are some GREAT claims out there, for any of the new players joining in.  Serpenteye would have to rule on disputed claims and IC values, but by all means have a look!

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd...LG_Map_Full.jpg
http://www.sodabob.com/roleplay/dnd/Maps/tsroerth.rtf


  [sblock]

  Ginsel, the Crescent-shaped earth planet and our main base of operations, has a population of over 6 million humans, and a smattering of demi-humans. It is only 1/16th the surface area of Oerth, about 3 million square miles. 25% of that is water. It is mineral rich, more so per cubic foot than Oerth, (though Oerth's larger mass means that it has many more deposits).'

'When the crystal sphere was sealed off 20 years ago, grayspace went into a major panic. There was rioting and looting on many of the human settlements, the arcane were sealed off from the rest of their race, the elven shipyard was cut off from the imperial navy, and trade ground to a halt. During this time, the Beholder nations, the nogi and the mind flayers begin to flourish, as their opponent/food was disorganized. The Free Traders, the remains of the elvish Imperial navy, and the recently unified nation of Ginsel came together and decided to forge an alliance, to remove these groups from Grayspace. We are that triple alliance, mainly made up of elves, humans, and dwarves. After a great war lasting about 10 years, we now rule space uncontested.
So, here is a list of planets in grayspace, where they were 20 years ago, and what has happened to them in the twenty years that the crystal sphere has been sealed.
Oerth:
The center of the sphere, both metaphorically and literally. Not much more needs to be said here.
Kule (?) 10 million miles (2 hours to Oerth) (Celene, the Handmaiden)
The closest 'moon' to Oerth (technically, everything is a moon to Oerth)
Kule has the remnants of a great civilization, apparently wiped out by some great magical war/catastrophe. Zelda and I are in disagreement as to if this moon has an atmosphere, but the Grayspace supplement says it has none. It is a void world. There is some activity in the underdark of this moon, and it's underdark resembles the underdark of Oerth, though the two are completely separate.
If there is an atmosphere, we lay claim to this planet. If there is not one, we don't, but we keep it under surveillance.
Raenei - 20 million miles (7 hours to Oerth) (Luna)
The second moon, Ranei resembles Oerth, It is not as oxygen rich, and sages believe that this has hindered the growth of intelligent life on this planet. Most of the planet is filled with monsters, however, there is a settlement here, named Triumph, started from a crash landed spelljammer ship. 20 years ago, they were xenophobic to outsiders.
As the cost of Bronzewood has increased the past 20 years, the free traders have placed a logging settlement here, and that has merged with the town of triumph. They are less xenophobic now then they were, but still live a hard existence.
We claim this. Maybe 1000 people at most? I?m not sure if we should even get any IC from it, honestly.
Liga (Sun)
Fueled by a large portal to the plane of elemental fire (note: does that mean the sun has winked out?J) and kept in check by many small portals to the plane of water, Liga is home to a few dozen efferit. These efferent have a single spelljamming ship, (made of brass) and are internally divided about if they want to just explore or attempt to conquer all of Grayspace.
Nothing-new here. We do not lay claim to the sun.
The moth (Anti-liga)
A burnt out star, basically a large rock. Really hot on one side, really cold on the other. Nothing ever happens here, really
The Grinder (all spacefaring races, undead, other)
We hold several asteroid bases here, and the largest asteroid, Ceres, is the headquarters of the free traders. I have no clue how much population this is, but we claim it =)
Edill (dragons, avians, other reptiles)
Edill has more dragons in it then the rest of Grayspace, Realmspace, and Krynnspace combined. These dragons are of all colors, though 95% are metallic, and 5% are chromatic. All of the dragons tend to be 1.5 times the size and hit dice of their planet bound cousins, and are less territorial and highly social. When you realize this means that ancient red dragons go out in hunting flocks, you know how scary that is. 20 years ago, the red dragons were attempting to procure spelljamming technology from goblins.
I suggest the red dragons have perfected the spelljamming fleets, have managed to acquire the steam-technology from before the war ended in Grayspace, and are now harassing the metallics with it.
We do not claim Edill. We are friendly with the Metallics, however.
Gnibile (undead) (Note that Gnibile has a normal atmosphere)
Gnibile has many portals to the negative elemental plane, and the quasi elemental planes. This Air sphere is filled with non-spelljamming undead, (They had acquired 12 ships 20 years ago, however. We are assuming that these 12 ships were destroyed in the war)
We do not lay claim to Gnibile.
Conatha (sahaugin, mermen, other aquatic creatures)
This water sphere is the home of native mermen, intelligent whales (int 7), and introduced sahaugin. The sahugin are vicious, have chased the merfolk to the two earth bodys in the center of the sphere, and have formed nations and are constantly warring with each other. There are hundreds of thousands , maybe even millions sahugin here, much less merfolk.
No one here is space capable, so we have basically ignored this planet. We do not lay claim to Conatha
Ginsel (predominantly humans, with some demihumans)
Ginsel used to be a Machiavellian society known for it's sharp merchants and nasty politics. After the gods went silent and the sphere closed, riots rocked the planet, and it was not until a charismatic King/Queen managed to quell the people and place them under one flag that they stopped.
Ginsel is the Heart of the triple alliance. It is second only to Oerth in terms of importance in the system.
We claim all of Ginsel.
Borka (orcs, goblins, other humanoids)
Borka used to be a world much like Oerth, except the goblinoids rose to the highest levels of evolution, instead of the humans. They developed a space fleet, and went to war with the elves.
The elves used the equivalent of High magic to completely destroy the planet, and it is now a cluster body. Most of the orcs are dead, though many remain on the cluster. This all happened in recent history, about 80 or so years ago.
We do not claim Borka.
Greela (predominately humans and elves, smattering of other
demihuman races, few non-evil giants and giantkin)
Greela, another cluster earth body, was primarily home to human miners, and the Elvin Ship growing facility, Cenbreadine. Cenbreadine was the major source for ships in the Imperial fleet. Now shut off from the rest of the elves, Cenbreadine found itself with tons of ships, but no one to fly them. They were eventually convinced by the rest of the alliance to allow (gasp) humans to pilot their ships.
Greela is the seat of the remains of the Elfish imperial navy, and as such, is the second most important planet in the alliance. We claim all of it, including the human miners and the giants.
The Spectre - 4000 million miles (40 days from Oerth)
The Specter, a disk planet close to the edge of the sphere, used to be a major trading point, and had represenitives from every race on it, good and evil. Today, The evil settlements have been wiped out, most of the good settlements have moved to the warmer climes of Ginsel, Greela, or Oerth, and there are many ghost towns here. The Free traders main base used to be here, now it is in Ceres of the Grinder. Some humans decided to stay, unwilling to leave there dreary home. There is still a large Dwarvish mining operation going on here, extracting some sort of magical metal. There is also a colony of Tinker gnomes here, who maintain a giant hampster ranch.
Dwarven citadels:
While dwarves have mainly intregrated into human society, we do have a dozen citidels who have joined with us.
We lay claim to Specter.'

  [/sblock]

  -

  -

  -

  You will note that the IC values given above do not match the IR formula of ((Population x (IC value + 5)) / 100,000)
  A population of 1,000,000 should equal 60 IC, but in the above you will see it does not do so.
  This is because none of the above territories have actualized their full potential (in their economies, in efficient government, in military infrastructure, etc.)  None of them are fully ready for the current situation in the IR.  
  If any given territory reaches greater readiness, based on player actions, it's IC will increase thusly, moving closer to the theoretical maximum represented by the equation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 5, 2005)

((Heh, Xael, you are a man of good roleplaying words!    ))

  After returning from a frustrating and unsuccessful attempt to FIND the leader of Polaria and Anestia, Eclavdra hears the reply from the elven nations of Highfolk and Delrune (see two posts above.)

  Eclavdra shakes her head, giggling softly, and comments to herself quietly:

  Hmmm ... the elves don't 'trust' the drow?  I wonder why?  Hmmm ...
  They were very polite about it, actually.
  Well, ok, Mordenkainen was polite.  The elves didn't even try to communicate.

  (she giggles again)

  To be expected.  We're the drow.
  Wait until they have to talk to the Whispered One.

  Oh Lolth, why can't elves be more pragmatic?
  Why can't they put down their swords and put on their heads?

  (she gets an intense look)

  If only they knew the power, wonder, and beauty of Darkness!

  - 

  -

  -

  ((Look of horror, knowing what Serpenteye had to go through, to copy the Megapost and repost it like the original.  My sympathies to the Gamemaster!))


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> wow an IR, are all positions taken?




Ehmm, since I'm feeling like being inconsistent and contradictiry to myself right now... You're in! Welcome Evil Ujio! 

There are still quite a few claimable positions left, but there's room enough for you too. 




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> After some real world comparisions I added the countries that I loosely based my writeup off of up and divided it by two - that comes up with 6,300,000 more or less. Feel free to assume that  my IC is rather lower than the population would suggest because, while we're rapidly trying to industrialize, there's still an _awful_ lot of reindeer herders and rare lichen farmers in southern Aestia.
> 
> 
> It's not a problem to have the hero deity Murlynd hanging about Zagyg is it? I don't remember if you ever ruled on that before or not, and I've just been sort of operating as if that were the case. Murlynd and Zagyg always seemed like they just...went with each other. Like Spam and Pineapple. Exactly like Spam and Pineapple.




Pop's good. 

Hero Deity is just a cool title in he IR (though one step closer to true divinity from mortal), so Murlynd can stick around.



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> If there are any evil powers left over I would love to take one




Otherwise we'd just have to call you Ujio.  

(...sorry for the bad joke.)

Most of the remaining territories have little or no official material written about them. They can be anything you'd like.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, I think Edena's point about Thomas Hobbes is that Iuz was gearing up to invade one of the key lands in Thomas' faction -- the Theocracy of the Pale.  As such, it is crucial that someone play his power.  As it is early in the new year, give him some time.  We will probably have people drifting back in the next day or two.  If for some reason we don't, it might be good to either award people some factions or try to do a little more recruiting.




It's true, that we know ooc that Iuz has been speaking about invading the Theocracy. He was planning on doing that well before Thomas went missing. Other players surely stand ready to invade other territories, PC or NPC, but since I don't yet know their plans I can't (and shouldn't in either case) adjust to them. Rikandur has been roleplaying openly, while others have been plotting their plans in the dark, and I'm not going to penalize him for it. 

I want to give Thomas a little while more to return. He has the right to his faction, but if his geographically scattered faction goes trough a great war in turn one with only the leadership of lesser personalities (NPCs) it might well fall apart and parts of it end up with other factions (voluntarily or not). A new player could save the faction from such a fate, and would certainly be welcome to try.

I've given Kalanyr a bit more power (another 1,000,000 people and a low degree of infiltration). Considering the PLs I'm going to give him and his geographical location he should be pretty well balanced.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Here are on-map nations that could be evil:
> 
> Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
> Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC
> ...




All true. Thanks Edena 




			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Hey, just open up a rather large taco bell. That meat probably isn't much different from brains. Maybe with a little change to the seasoning and occational variety on the menu, you could keep me busy for the entire IR.
> 
> *Edit:* On a more serious note, that's my answer to all the people who have sent me emails requesting different kinds of alliances. I'm playing my faction as I envision them, and it's not something that seems sensible for "my people" to find any kinship with the lesser races, especially the humanoid ones.
> 
> To the good/neutral/evil powers that have sent me messengers, they are either eaten, or returned with an implanted worm or a voidmind replacement for a brain. If you sent anything especially intelligent, I've pickled them as undead brain in a jars. Late night snacks and potent psionic weapons all in one. More than likely they were not returned, unless you put a "return to sender" stamp on them. Other forms of transmission are waved off and ignored. Threats don't work either, unless you want to show up at my doorstep. In that case, it'll be a good chance for me to work up my appetite.








			
				Venus said:
			
		

> SERPENTEYE:
> I would like to claim the following Hero-God for my Faction:
> 
> Name: Nazarn (m)
> ...




Granted 




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (Eclavdra staggers under the words of Iuz.  The Whip of Fury that runs in his voice is more than even she can fully endure.
> Eclavdra staggers back, then turns, and speaks in a soft voice)
> 
> Your Majesty, THIS is why I am afraid!
> ...




And Vecna, in a time beyond time and a space beyond space, watches and smiles...



			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> Wow. Uh, is it too late to change my faction?




To Vecna?   



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Hi all,  made long journey discovered phone was out, am typing this from the library in town, should be back online tomorrow. Sorry for lack of replies will be back into it within 48 hours hopefully. (I see I seem to be a tad under IC'd I'll have to do something about that, the question is what ?). Also I formally relinquish YeCind.




You're still a bit low on the ICs. Maybe you could get a little underdark or undersea? Have any ideas? 




			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, please make a new thread when you get a chance, I'd like to close this one off fairly soon at this point.




'k



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I've got good news, people!
> John Brown is joining us.
> And he decided to join before Serpenteyes' cut off date, and was delayed in posting because he was out of town, so he's in!  (unless Serpenteye says otherwise, obviously.)
> I'm putting him in the roster.
> ...




 Hi!



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra is going to use powerful divinations to find this Merlend.
> If that doesn't work, she reads a Wish spell off of a scroll, to find the one this person is so nervously referring to (this person, being the one referring to Merlend.)




The scroll turns to dust beneath her fingers, but nothing else happens. 



			
				Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I apologize for my long absence, life rose up and smacked me a good one right in the face.  However, by Thurday, I should be back to normal, so this is just a small post for now, and I will get back really tomorrow.




Life does that ... Hope you're getting better.




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> And welcome back, Serpenteye.  Greetings to the Gamemaster!
> 
> Your computer revolted?  It probably revolted because it saw an IR ahead!
> Edena_of_Neith




Hello!

Funny thing is, I could get out on some sites on the net, but not others (such as EN and Hotmail)... EN-World is still a bit slow for me.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2005)

Please post in the new thread.

Creamsteak, please close this thread.


----------

